#xubuntu 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<gecko> help xD
<gecko> I accidently hid the toolbar in amarok, how do I get it back
<gecko> the part that has like file, settings, tools, etc
<scorpioz> hi
<scorpioz> anyone available for a little support (noob here)
<gecko> whats up?
<scorpioz> i am using xubutnu
<scorpioz> just installed
<scorpioz> and i wanted to know about network manager
<scorpioz> i dont see it in applications
<scorpioz> i got some help to use apt-get to get network mananger
<scorpioz> basically i want to do a wifi scan and be able to see link quality etc
<scorpioz> i used forms  to do sudo su and dclient iwconfig etc to get it to work
<scorpioz> in my school /but that was without the key
<scorpioz> i tried it here at my girl friends place and it does not get a dchp offer
<scorpioz> i am using terminal
<scorpioz> i set the essid and the key s:asciikey
<scorpioz> then do dhclient and it requests broadcast but does not get any response
<scorpioz> i want to know a 'gui utility' to scan/configure and (put it in panel bar on top) to see my wifi signal etc constantly
<scorpioz> any takers ?
<gerro> TheSheep: what was that one iptables command to route wlan0 to eth1 both ways, had tee in it. my user account got deleted sorry for asking again
<gerro> TheSheep: was really long while back i asked ya :/
<Jester45> TheSheep, are you here or just doing your never log off for a month things
<gerro> Jester45: ah he just chillin
<gerro> Jester45: you know any good iptables guides?
<Jester45> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jester45> try that
<gerro> not really interested in the firewall aspect, think I already have that bookmarked though lol
<Jester45> gerro, you wouldnt know php very good would ya
<Jester45> what else does it do
<gerro> Jester45: I want to connection bridge, not block em off is what I mean
<Jester45> o
<gerro> what you need php help with?
<Jester45> http:/vidd.us/
* gerro has never seen a php script before
<Jester45> im tring to make a login thing
<Jester45> ok...
<Jester45> that works
<Jester45> kinda
<gerro> could you post the index-header.html to paste bin?
<Jester45> i got it working kinda
<Jester45> its REALLY big
* Jester45 heads to the css
<gerro> well if its being rendered by my browser I don't see why you would strive for a rather large piece of code
<Jester45> not the code
<Jester45> look at the page
<Jester45> the boxes are to big
<gerro> I don't see anything on your page
<Jester45> really
<gerro> oh now I do
<gerro> why does it want my name and age?
<gerro> do you have a forum?
<Jester45> because thats the test
<Jester45> but i cant get it smaller
<gerro> your ftp has broken links :D
<Jester45> not my problem
<TheSheep> gerro: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<TheSheep> bah
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> you wouldnt want to help me with some css/php ?
<Jester45> could someone help me with http://vidd.us/ the form is WAY to big. the css is .login {float: right; font: 50%} i dont know whats wrong
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, the whole header has such a big font set
<Jester45> cant p class="login" change it?
<TheSheep> Jester45: it can
<TheSheep> Jester45: btw, you're supposed to close the <p> with </p>
<Jester45> .login {float: right; font: 50%}
<Jester45> i did
<Jester45> its after the /form and before virtual
<TheSheep> Jester45: you did not
<TheSheep> Jester45: that's just one </p>
<TheSheep> Jester45: but you have two opening <p>'s
<Jester45> where
<TheSheep> Jester45: I say, get it outside the <div id="site-name"> and you are good
<Jester45> <p class="login">
<Jester45> <form action="index.php" method="post">
<Jester45> Name: <input type="text" name="name" />
<Jester45> Age: <input type="text" name="age" />
<Jester45> <input type="submit" />
<Jester45> </form>		</p>
<TheSheep> <div id="site-name"><p class="login">
<TheSheep> <p class="login">
<TheSheep> <form fontsize="2"act
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> i do
<Jester45> fixed
<TheSheep> Jester45: now move it outside the "site-name" div
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's the one that has such a huge font set
<Jester45> yea... but i need it in that div i think
<Jester45> i want it in the upper right corner
<TheSheep> Jester45: why?
<TheSheep> Jester45: then move it there with css, but don't mess the html with presentation
<TheSheep> Jester45: you can put the form at the very end as well
<Jester45> but im gonna make it a login thing
<TheSheep> Jester45: just put an id on the form
<TheSheep> Jester45: and you can move it around as you please
<Jester45> how
<Jester45> like a div?
<TheSheep> Jester45: position: absolute; top: 0; right: 0;
<TheSheep> Jester45: btw, you have a typo in the page title >_<
<Jester45> yea...
<Jester45> vidd was suposed to fix that
<Jester45> while putting stuff in the page
<Jester45> looks like i have to fight though it all
<Jester45> hey BFTD
<Jester45> TheSheep, look at it now
<BFTD> Hey Jester45
<TheSheep> Jester45: looks good
<TheSheep> Jester45: float it right
<Jester45> would i remove the right: 0; and replace with float?
<TheSheep> yes
<Jester45> its not floating
<TheSheep> Jester45: float: right;
<benpicco> there is something wrong: I only get ca. 25kb/s in apt with an 6000kbit/s internet connection
<Jester45> doh
<benpicco> well, it's shared but it should be more
<Jester45> benpicco, sometimes the servers are slow... but not that slow
<TheSheep> Jester45: you need a dot before that 'login'
<Jester45> benpicco, are you using only ubuntu's servers or third party ones
<benpicco> Jester45: i use the ubuntu servers, the problem also occours when loading upsdates
<benpicco> -s
<Jester45> the updates are from the same servers
<benpicco> well, atm, the connection is shared with ca. 20 computers, but I estimate that only 5 of them are currently loading something, and that might me some webpage
<benpicco> if i use a dowloadmanager at one of the windows boxes here and open ca. 8 conections, I can get up to 700kb/s
<benpicco> which means full speed
<benpicco> oh, now apt told me, that it couldn't load all packets - this often happens
<Jester45> there are download managers for linux
<benpicco> also dor apt?
<benpicco> for
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> axel - A light download accelerator
<benpicco> but can't I tell it to work, well, more agressive?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> not that i know of
<Jester45> TheSheep, is still messed up
<benpicco> hmm, without any download acceleration it not much faster on the windows boxes, too - well, at least I get up tu 50kb/s there
<BFTD> is there no possible way to play .avi's in linux?
<benpicco> BFTD: sure, eg with mPlayer or kaffeine
<benpicco> or vlc player
<BFTD> neither of those played it
<benpicco> have you installed these binary codecs for mplayer?
<BFTD> which ones?
<insmod> wget is the best
<Jester45> axel is better
<insmod> i like term  :)
<Jester45> is there a new devel release? the mirror's could be sucking up the bandqidth
<Jester45> bandwidth
<insmod> <Jester45> dosn't that use wget as a back end ?
<Jester45> might
<insmod> :)
<Jester45> but buts faster
<insmod> wget rocks
<benpicco> Jester45: no, the problem is linux-wide (and also the windows boxes are affected but it seems as they are prefered by our proxy...)
<Jester45> man i need sleep
<Jester45> benpicco, are you at a school or uni?
<benpicco> BFTD: http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2
<benpicco> Jester45: schol
<benpicco> school
<benpicco> (the keyboards here are crappy ;) )
<benpicco> BFTD: from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<benpicco> oh, where has all the time gone? There was more left, when I came in here...
<Lad> hi i need help
<Jester45> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jester45> what ya need help with
<Lad> i made too many panels and i dont know how to delete them
<Jester45> right click on a panel select customize
<Lad> then what
<Jester45> then at the top
<Lad> ok
<Jester45> select what panel you dont want and press the -
<Lad> there are like 33
<Lad> thanks guys
<Lad> i fixed it
<Lad> help again, how to i readd my orignal toolbar
<nzk> Alright, lets go through all the steps
<nzk> 1. Learn English
<Lad> okaay
<nzk> 2. Come back when you finish Step 1
<Lad> gimme a few mins
<Lad> Okay, Ive learned English
<Lad> Next?
<nzk> Prove it
<nzk> Don't just say what you've memorized
<Lad> Well shit
<nzk> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lad> well can you please help me?
<nzk> If you stop talking like a person who has never seen the outside of a Myspace before in their life, sure.
<Lad> i deleted my toolbar and it was the orignal one, now i added a new one and was trying to get all of the items back but i cant get it, is there a way to revert the deletion of my original toolbar?
<Lad> and i actually hate myspace
<Lad> and i think i just figured it out
<Lad> thanks anyway i got it
<TheSheep> nzk: don't behave like that
<TheSheep> nzk: if you don't want to help people, just don't
<nzk> TheSheep, I'm just preparing him for real life
<TheSheep> nzk: can you do it outside the official ubuntu support channels, please?
<nzk> *fine*
<TheSheep> nzk: thank you
<nzk> How do I go on Usenet?
<TheSheep> nzk: get a news client and connect it to some news server
<TheSheep> nzk: or use google groups
<_nnx_> I'm running a Pentium III, 1 GHz, 512 megs of RAM, lots of HD space, GeForce 2 MX.  Would Xubuntu be more appropriate for my machine than vanilla Ubuntu?
<nzk> Whats a good news client?
<TheSheep> nzk: slrn
<TheSheep> _nnx_: it's more a question of what you like and what you are used to
<TheSheep> _nnx_: both will work good
<nzk> TheSheep, does that have a GUI?
<TheSheep> nzk: of course not, I wouldn't use gui for *reading*
<_nnx_> TheSheep: Well, I don't want to have things be really laggy.  I've noticed that they do that in Gnome.  I also noticed that Xfce has some odd behavior, but that was back with Edgy (and I think there was a major memory leak of some kind - I think that's patched by now).
<TheSheep> _nnx_: gnome shouldn't be laggy with those spec -- if it is, there is probably something wrong with configuration
<_nnx_> TheSheep: What would you say the 'target' machine for Xubuntu would be?  If system specs were the main determining factor.
<TheSheep> _nnx_: anything starting at P2 500Mhz 128MB ram 3GB hdd
<TheSheep> _nnx_: you can run it on worse hardware, but it will be slow
<_nnx_> TheSpeech: And vanilla Ubuntu?  (BTW, thanks a lot for my n00b questions, I feel like I oughta know this already)
<_nnx_> Answering, that is.
<TheSheep> _nnx_: not sure, didn't use it for a logn time, but your box should handle it just right
<TheSheep> _nnx_: I'd say, about 1GHz, 255MB ram and 5GB hdd should be smooth
<_nnx_> TheSheep: Alright.  While I got your attention, have you heard of any problems with init and CPU usage bizarrities when upgrading from Edgy to Feisty?  I've had two crashes where that happened - init ate up 90% of the CPU, X apps kept eating up resources even though their server'd been killed, and Ctrl-Alt-Delete basically went ignored by the system.
<nzk> I have a 3.46ghz 1GB ram machine that runs like molasses on Ubuntu
<nzk> I have to use Xubuntu
<_nnx_> nzk: Oh?  Have any idea of why?
<nzk> No idea
<nzk> It's been like this for as long as i can remember
<_nnx_> nzt: Weird.
<nzk> Who the hell is nzt?
<_nnx_> My imaginary friend who insists on making me hit the wrong keys.
<_nnx_> :)
<nzk> TheSheep, whats a NNTPSERVER and what should I set it to?
<TheSheep> nzk: it's an environment variable and you should set it to the address of the NNTP server you want to use
<nzk> What server should I set it to?
<_nnx_> In any case, thanks a lot, folks, I appreciate the help and time.
<ethemc> what is the best solution for ltsp xubuntu , kubuntu , or ubuntu ?
<TheSheep> ethemc: if there was a single best solution, then people wouyld only use that one
<ethemc> :)
<ethemc> :D
<ethemc> ehuehueheu
<TheSheep> ethemc: you need to consider your particular case
<ethemc> ok so i'll ask another way, which one is the easyest one to install and config
<TheSheep> ethemc: I think the one that comes with edubuntu
<TheSheep> ethemc: it's basically all automatic
<ethemc> xubuntu has also a ltsp option
<TheSheep> tbh I never used it, so I can't comment, maybe someone else...
<ethemc> ok thanks
<gerro> I have a wusb54gc and in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2863623&postcount=184 it says to use rt73 drivers with ndiswrapper however this document states there are native drivers for it http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html so I'm a little confused
<gerro> and what is with that power management feature mentioned about feisty usb devices (says it started in edgy)
<gerro> PriceChild: hiya :)
<PriceChild> hi :)
<gerro> PriceChild: you come here often? seen you around few times
<PriceChild> I do, I'm an ubuntu-irc op etc.
<gerro> would have never known, you kinda quiet usually
<gerro> hmm PriceChild you have any experience with ralink wireless devices?
<PriceChild> yes... and they work perfectly for me
<gerro> oh which ones you using?
<gerro> sorry to sound a bit intrusive
<gerro> I was just whining about this usb adapter I got a long while back
<gerro> can't decide if I should try ndiswrapper or native drivers
<homebrewcider> has anybody had any luck getting a Logitech USB headset working in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: have you looked at the forums?
<homebrewcider> xubuntu forums?
<TheSheep> ubuntu forums
<TheSheep> xubuntu and ubuntu are practically the same under the hood
<homebrewcider> ah ok
<homebrewcider> problem is the USB headset is detected in Kmix, levels are up but no sound
<homebrewcider> the forums give me the instructions for setting the default sound device in Ubuntu, but not Xubuntu
<mal> has anybody had any luck getting a Logitech 250 USB headset working in XUBUNTU, not UBUNTU?
<TheSheep> mal: no, but there was someone asking the smae question earlier today and yesterday ;)
<mal> yes, that was me, I got disconnected but it won't let me log in here as homebrewcider(which is me) because I'm "still here" from before
<mal> can't change my nick, cos it's already being used ............by me
<mal>  :'(
<TheSheep> mal: give it some time to die
<mal> ok
<mal> anyway , the ubuntu forums give ubuntu answers
<mal> not xubuntu answers
<TheSheep> mal: you might try and install the gnome apps they refer to
<TheSheep> mal: and use them
<mal> done that
<mal> but they're referring to gnome preferences
<mal> this headset is identified in settings manager>sound
<Amon-san> hi. my box says at command prompt amon@(none). where can i change my machine's name?
<mal> the microphone box is checked
<mal> but the speaker check box will not stay checked
<homebrewcider> hehe
<homebrewcider> I'm backas homebrewcider
<TheSheep> Amon-san: system->network
<TheSheep> Amon-san: in the 'general' tab
<Amon-san> TheSheep: host oder domain name?
<Amon-san> *or
<Amon-san> ok. host name - it worked. btw: how do i change my window manager? i'd like tu run fluxbox (already installed) once in a while
<Amon-san> anyone?
<homebrewcider> ok, i've gto alsamixer in a terminal showing my logitech usb headset, the volume is way up, but no joy
<homebrewcider> but in menu>settings>settings manager>sound   the speaker check box still refuses to stay checked
<Amon-san> how do i change my window manager? i'd like tu run fluxbox (already installed) once in a while
<k-os> ey. i get invalid boot sector on my hard drive @ boot. anyone know a fix for this?
<Amon-san> how do i change my window manager? i'd like tu run fluxbox (already installed) once in a while
<cipri> I have downloaded a Xubuntu 7.04 desktop-cd ... now it asks me about Usernmae and password.  I tried live, live...or root,root...but all that doesn't work. any idea ?
<TheSheep> cipri: it shouldn't ask for username and password
<TheSheep> cipri: verify the cd please
<cipri> ok
<Amon-san> how do i change my window manager? i'd like tu run fluxbox (already installed) instead of xfce every once in a while
<Amon-san> anyone?
<ablomen> Amon-san, log out and select fluxbox as your session in gdm
<Amon-san> i'll try :-)
<ablomen> :)
<Amon-san> *sigh* it worked. but the fluxbox standard menu had no items at all
<Amon-san> and the only settings i could access were the ones for the panel
<ablomen> nope it doesnt use the system menu afaik
<Amon-san> so how would i set up the menu?
<ablomen> ehm editing some files, somewhere in .fluxbox i guess, havnt installed it here though, so dunno
<Amon-san> *sigh* i'll stick to xfce then
* Amon-san is not good with all the editing stuff
<ablomen> well as far as i can remember it isnt hard, it should be a pretty good structure, but if your pc isnt to slow, yeah id just stick to xfce
<Amon-san> it's a notebook. pentium III 400 MHz 128 MB sd-ram
<Amon-san> so even xfce is slow sometimes
<ablomen> ah
<ablomen> hmm yeah
<soccerdude21490> Hey does anyone know if xUbuntu has support for certain PCI Ethernet Adapters/USB ethernet adapters?
<soccerdude21490> I want to install xUBuntu onto an old PC, but it has no ethernet port
<k-os> soccerdude21490: check the wiki for supported hardware?
<soccerdude21490> alright, thats what I was going to do next.. but I wasn't sure if it had support for like all of them or whatever
<k-os> the wiki will give you a better than answer than my guessings :)
<soccerdude21490> alright.. do you have a link? I'm currently lookin for it but can't seem to find it
<k-os> sure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soccerdude21490> alright thanks a lot k-os! you're a life saver!
<k-os> any time!
<o19> hi, has anyone here ever had problems with displaying openoffice?
<vinze> Nope
<maxamillion> o19: no
<TheSheep> o19: yes, on intel cards
<TheSheep> o19: the top is all messy, right?
<maxamillion> bah!
* maxamillion will brb
<o19> jep...
<o19> I solved that one on a later installation, but unfortunately i don't remember ;-)
<o19> any ideas?
* TheSheep seraches the bug database
<o19> Functionality is working fine for me, it's only that awful look...
<vinze> Have you installed the GTK pack?
<vinze> Something like openoffice-gtk
<vinze> "openoffice.org-gtk"
<o19> jep
<TheSheep> o19: I can't find it right now :/
<TheSheep> o19: maybe you can look at bugs.ubuntu.com
<maxamillion> o19: are you comparing it to the openoffice-gnome look? because technically xubuntu leaves openoffice in its default appearance whereas gnome alters it greatly
<cellofellow> Right now I am using an Ubuntu Edgy LiveCD and the fonts look great. I know it is using the nv driver and this is why. I know nVidia made my fonts look like gunk. Is there a way to fix said nVidia problem>?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: the nvidia driver shouldn't have anything to do with your fonts ... i believe that would be a xorg config issue
<cellofellow> hmmm
<maxamillion> cellofellow: now its possible that the nvidia-settings tool changed your xorg
<maxamillion> config*
<cellofellow> let me reboot and see.
<maxamillion> k
<cellofellow> I never ran that as root, though.
<maxamillion> sudo?
<cellofellow> sudo, root, gksu, whatever.
<cellofellow> Just as me.
<maxamillion> rgr
<maxamillion> hmm... i don't really know then
<cellofellow> Using nvidia-legacy actually
<maxamillion> cellofellow: what card do you have?
<cellofellow> RIVA TNT2
<maxamillion> oh wow
<maxamillion> yeah ... -legacy
* grazie remembers the fonts getting mangled on edgy when installing the binary nvidia driver ... GeForce3 Ti 200 here
<maxamillion> grazie: interesting .... i guess that might just be a bug
<cellofellow> (weird. The Display settings don't work. I can't change resolution from the XFCE control panel)
<grazie> there was an easy fix on a number of blogs/forums...but I can't remember the details :(
<cellofellow> oops
<cellofellow> I have to go real soon.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: no worries, apparently grazie saw the same font issue with an old nvidia card and the legacy drivers ... its possible that its a bug
<maxamillion> bah!
<vinze> :P
<o19> I even don't find that one... Is it possible that I've to install the openoffice.org-gtk first and then in a seperate step the other openoffice packages?
<maxamillion> o19: shouldn't have to ... you might need to make sure to set the gtk-theme (which i thought would be automatic, but possibly not)
<o19> I didn't find the option to choose this, so I thought it would automatically be set, too... but I'll have another try then.
<o19> Looking for it on google I read about changing the color depth, but that didn't change anything at all...
<maxamillion> o19: you could try installing gtk-theme-switch and see if that helps (though i think the xfce config tool should do the same thing the theme switcher does)
<b00t> hello everyone
<vinze> Hey
<b00t> could anyone help me installing xubuntu plz
<vinze> There are many instructions online
<b00t> i know
<vinze> Start with those
<b00t> i searched them all
<b00t> theres something wrong though
<vinze> But...?
<b00t> i cant boot from the cd!
<b00t> i burned it at 8x
<b00t> and when i check the cd for defects it shows errors
<vinze> Does it produce an error or does it just not load at all?
<b00t> error while checking for cd defect
<b00t> i burned it the first time with nero
<b00t> when it didnt work i burned it with infrarecorder
<vinze> Perhaps the .iso you downloaded was corrupted?
<b00t> i checked the hash
<b00t> its the same as the one in the xubuntu site
<vinze> OK... Perhaps you could try the alternate install cd
<b00t> whts the difference plz!
<vinze> Well, the alternate install cd does not boot you into the desktop, so it might be a bit more scary
<vinze> But it should work nonetheless
<b00t> um well am a newbie i might get lost if it didnt boot me to desktop
<b00t> besides am on isdn
<b00t> means my download speed is 10 kb
<vinze> Ow that sucks
<b00t> it would take at least 22 hours to download
<b00t> ya
<b00t> very
<b00t> wht may b the cause of tht!
<b00t> i tried 2 iso!
<vinze> Well, I'm not that much of an expert either, so I'm afraid I'm not really able to help you :(
<b00t> from different mirrors
<b00t> hmm its ok thanks for trying though
<vinze> np
<o19> got it, sreen depth to 16bit, and then switching the theme to anotherone and back ;-)
<o19> thx @all
<k^^> where do I change system sounds in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> k^^: xubuntu doesn't have system sounds
<k^^> ok :)
<k^^> can I add them?
<TheSheep> k^^: the login sound can be changes in system->login window
<TheSheep> k^^: no, it just doesn't do anything like that
<k^^> I want to have a sound on my system beep
<k^^> ok
<k^^> any ideas?
<TheSheep> k^^: you might be able to do somethng with the beep tweaking the esd configuration
<TheSheep> k^^: but I don't know how exactly
<k^^> mkay, esd?
<k^^> :)
<TheSheep> k^^: /etc/esound/esd.conf
<k^^> ok
<TheSheep> k^^: it's just a guess
<k^^> thanks anyway :)
<sisseck> anyone here know how to turn a standard xubuntu into an internet gateway?
<TheSheep> sisseck: sure
<TheSheep> sisseck: there are tutorial on the wiki
<sisseck> ok thanks, i'll see what i can dig up
<TheSheep> sisseck: you can get the most needed commands form here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessLaptopInternetAccessPoint
<ALASKAMAN> can any point me in right direction on how to make a script from my shell when other users do !eggdrop it will untar the newest ver of egdrop bot
<Merchelo> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1 (feisty), package size 461 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Jester45> is there a printer spool  for linux? or something like it
<Jester45> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<maxamillion> Jester45: you have any idea why my scroll wheel on my mouse just randomly stopped working?
<Jester45> NO
<maxamillion> yeah ... me either
<Jester45> look at your xorg.conf
<maxamillion> yeah, i've been poking around ... not sure what's wrong
<BFTD> I do I turn off acpi?
<cellofellow> put acpi=no in your kernel options
<BFTD> hey guys I missed what cellowfellow said, can omsone bring it up again? I lost power
<BFTD> wb cellofellow
<cellofellow> hello
<BFTD> sorry I missed what you said, I had a power outage
<cellofellow> said about what?
<BFTD> acpi
<cellofellow> BFTD: put 'acpi=no' in your kernel options (menu.lst) to disable it.
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> I did
<BFTD> thanks btw
<der> sup
<BFTD> hey
<BFTD> hey cellofellow I did what you told me, and it worked! But now none of my battery monitors work...
<cellofellow> I suppose that would be because the battery stuff is acpi based.
<cellofellow> Perhaps you would like to turn acpi back on, and just turn off the parts you don't want.
<BFTD> cellofellow no
<BFTD> My system crashes if my battery isn't full or if I unplug it
<cellofellow> because of acpi?
* cellofellow has never gotten power management working.
<cellofellow> not that I've tried much.
<cellofellow> I know that nVidia causes some trouble with resume.
<cheeseboy> im trying to compile mysql i get this error http://pastebin.ca/600538 how do i fix?
<cellofellow> first question: why compile?
<BFTD> cellofellow I don't know if its because of acpi but I know I fixed it by turning off acpi
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: looks like missing dependencies.
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: if you need newest version, you can probably get it at getdeb.net
<cheeseboy> what is the dependency im missing ?
<cheeseboy> i have it installed from apt
<cheeseboy> just need to compile it for another pc
<cellofellow> for another? why not compile it there. Chances are it won't work on the other after you finally get it built on this one.
<cellofellow> you may need a -dev package or two
<cheeseboy> cellofellow, there kernel is messed up
<cheeseboy> virtual memory errors comiling stuff
<cellofellow> sounds like something I don't know how to fix :(
<cheeseboy> so i compile on this pc instead :)
<cheeseboy> but what am i missing that would cause that?
<cellofellow> IANAG == I Am not a Guru
<vidd> how do you cp an entire directory to another directory?
<cellofellow> vidd: cp -a /dir/* /otherdir/
<cellofellow> copies everything, including permissions
<vidd> ty
<cellofellow> that copies the files, skip the * to copy the dir
* vidd forgot the -a
#xubuntu 2007-07-03
<miramana> hi, looking for a gtk jabber-client. which one would you recommend?
<crimsun_> gajim.
<miramana> crimsun, ok. can it discover services (need to register ICQ-transport) ?
<crimsun_> no idea, I stopped using IM services a while ago.
<cellofellow> crimsun_: yes, it can. It does transports nicely.
<crimsun_> miramana: ^
<cellofellow> oops
<miramana> cellofellow, crimsun thanks, i will try it. i am using psy but it is a qt-app and i want to keep my xubuntu clean )
<BFTD> actually cellofellow its working even after I have acpi turned back on
<cellofellow> BFTD: must have been a hardware glitch
<BFTD> cellofellow agreed
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> bbl
<BFTD> gonna pcik up a mic
<cheeseboy> im trying to compile mysql i get these errors http://pastebin.ca/600579 how do i fix?
<cellofellow> cheeseboy: ask in #xubuntu-devel, they probably know more about that stuff.
<NKUMike> anyone know where I can find step by step instructions on how to install vnc on xubuntu?
<cellofellow> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SlimFont> Is anyone here to help?
<Jester45> nobody here
<Jester45> but you can ask your question
<ALASKAMAN> can any point me in right direction on how to make a script from my shell when other users do !eggdrop it will untar the newest ver of egdrop bot
<Jester45> ALASKAMAN, make a new file, then the first line should be #!/bin/bash then enter anything you what
<Jester45> use the same commands/syntax as the command line
<Jester45> then to run you do, bash file
<Jester45> if you want to have the script run from a command like !eggdrop you run alias !eggdrop=bash /absolute/path/to/file
<SlimFont> I have been running mirc on ubuntu for a while now and it's been working fine. Now all of a sudden the window has hidden itself. The program runs but I can't use it.
<Jester45> ALASKAMAN, sorry run alias !eggdrop="bash /absolute/path/to/file"
<ALASKAMAN> soi would make it using something like pico
<cellofellow> yeah
<cellofellow> though pico == nano
<cellofellow> symlink
<Jester45> any text editor would do fine
<Jester45> a bash script is just a text file with the first line being "#!/bin/bash"
<ALASKAMAN> does it nee3d to done as root
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> it will have the same abilties of the user that runs it
<Jester45> so if you need to run somthing as root you might want to have the script be run by root
<Jester45> you have the last mimzy in 3 places /www/apache2-default/downloads/thelast mimzy/thelastmimzy.avi
<Jester45> and
<Jester45>  in /www/apache2-default/downloads/thelast mimzy.avi
<Jester45> and in /www/thelast mimnzy.avi
<Jester45> and... in /www/apache/torrentflux/html/downloads/thelastminzy/minzy.avi
<ALASKAMAN> so it would look like some like this #!/bin/bash
<Jester45> oooo my
<Jester45> did u put that all in here
<ALASKAMAN> !eggdrop="bash /dowloads/eggdrop1.6.18.tar
<Jester45> sorry
<Jester45> no..
<Jester45> bash /path/to/the/script
<Jester45> the alias !eggdrop= thing is just so you can run !eggdrop and what ever =on this side gets run
<ALASKAMAN> sorry im just bit confused
<Jester45> ALASKAMAN, did you make the script?
<ALASKAMAN> that what trying to figure out how to do
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> open a blank text file
<Jester45> type #!/bin/bash
<Jester45> then press enter
<Jester45> now what ever your trying to do make each line a command
<Jester45> so you said you wanted to download something
<Jester45> you would make the 2nd line wget http://www.site.com/downloads/eggdrop.tar.gz2
<Jester45> that would download
<Jester45> press enter
<Jester45> if you want to do anything else then make the new line have that
<Jester45> keep adding lines/commands
<Jester45> when done type exit
<Jester45> then save
<Jester45> then to run you type bash /path/to/script
<Jester45> a bash script is what you are making it is just like a windows .bat file. it just a string of diffrent commands to run. like i have one that runs apt-get update apt-get -dist-upgrade
<Jester45> so that i stay uptodate
<Jester45> the script runs line #1 then #2 then #3 and keeps doing that untill you kill it or it getts an error on a line or it runs out of lines
<pili> How do I edit the menu items? xfce4-menueditor only shows me the "configuration" menu
<pili> It may be only showing my apps
<pili> in home
<cellofellow> edit the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<cellofellow> the menu isn't very editable
<pili> thanx
<pili> i want to put some things in spanish
<ALASKAMAN> how do i make a script excaubale
<aroo> chmod +x
<NKUMike> Hey can someone tell me is it possible to have the cpu memory and network statistics embedded in the desktop?
<cellofellow> what was that app called? based on torsmo?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: conky
<maxamillion> !info conky | NKUMike
<ubotu> nkumike: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<NKUMike> Does it have a GUI?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: its available in the repository, more information here: http://conky.sf.net
<cellofellow> NKUMike: it runs as GUI, but is configured with a text file.
<NKUMike> Awesome I will check it out thanks for your help!
<cellofellow> NKUMike: another thing you might like is adesklets, also in the repos and more info at adesklets.sf.net
<NKUMike> is there like an uninstall command? like there is an install command ?
<NKUMike> like apt-get uninstal?
<totalwormage> remowe
<totalwormage> remove*
<j1mc> yeah, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<j1mc> NKUMike: that will remove the package you name, but if there are any files were also installed during that file's install process, just entering "sudo apt-get remove packagename" won't remove them.
<j1mc> to remove unneeded files that were installed as part of another installation, you'll need to type:
<j1mc> sudo apt-get autoremove
<NKUMike> alright cool
<maxamillion> NKUMike: and if there is a configuration file belonging to a package that you would also like removed enter "sudo dpkg --purge <package>" after you remove it
<cellofellow> NKUMike: synaptic calls that Remove Completely
<NKUMike> oh ok
<maxamillion> and aptitude is nice enough to include that feature for you ;) .... "sudo aptitude purge <package>" will do the same in 1 command as the two commands: "sudo apt-get autoremove <package>" and "sudo dpkg --purge <package>" ... just food for thought ;)
<NKUMike> alright
<NKUMike> Is there like a general scripting language that is should be used?
<cellofellow> bash, python, depends on what you wanna do.
<NKUMike> I'm not sure I think I am moving towards linux so I figured I should learn a scripting language
<maxamillion> NKUMike: there are many that are fully capable .... python, perl, bash, lisp, ruby, etc .... the list goes on
<maxamillion> NKUMike: i recommend python
<NKUMike> Alright cool I have some experience with that
<maxamillion> NKUMike: python comes default on almost all distros these days, even live distros (accept minimalist ones like DamnSmallLinux)
<NKUMike> cool
<maxamillion> that it is :)
<maxamillion> NKUMike: and there are many gui toolkits that are compatible with python .... and there are many gui programs that many people use daily that are written in python
<maxamillion> NKUMike: you ever heard of exaile?
<NKUMike> nope
<vidd> is there a way to control how much bandwith your server will take up?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: http://www.exaile.org/ and http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Screenshots are both written in python+pygtk (pygtk is the library that binds the gtk gui toolkit to python)
<NKUMike> I asked this earlier but does anyone know a tutorial on installing vnc server on xubuntu with config setup too?
<NKUMike> I'll check that out thanks
<maxamillion> vidd: yeah, there are modules in apache, vsftpd, proftpd, etc that allow you to throttle bandwidth
<maxamillion> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<maxamillion> uhmm... i think that tutorial might only apply to ubuntu ... lemme check
<NKUMike> alright
<maxamillion> NKUMike: nope, that one is a broad approach and should work just fine on xubuntu
<NKUMike> Alright, anyone know a tutorial where I can learn to I guess set up a webserver, basically I want to be able to access this computer through the web and use it to access any harddrive on the lan, is this possible?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: to access the hard drive you are probably going to want a ftp server or a samba server, i don't think you will need an actual web server
<NKUMike> Can IE handle ftp?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: yes
<NKUMike> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<maxamillion> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<NKUMike> thanks!
<maxamillion> NKUMike: no problem
<NKUMike> whats d stand for?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: daemon
<NKUMike> oh ok
<NKUMike> any favorites?
<vidd> NKUMike, for the evil empires web browser to handle ftp...you point it to ftp:// instead of http://
<maxamillion> NKUMike: if you don't want it password protected, i recommend vsftpd ... pretty easy setup and its fast, but if you want some login authentication then proftpd is really good
<NKUMike> ha ok
<vidd> NKUMike, my prefered FTP server is proftpd
<NKUMike> alright thanks
<maxamillion> NKUMike: for more reading on daemons (if you were interested), go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computer_software%29
<Lectus> what's the name of the module on Xubuntu that does automounting of the drives (including ntfs)?
<maxamillion> Lectus: well it would be HAL, but i can't remember if xubuntu automounts ntfs by default ... i think we leave that module out by default because its a little resource hungry
<NKUMike> Definitely, if I set up an ftp server will there be some way to access the hd's on the other boxes on my lan?
<maxamillion> !hal | Lectus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> !hald | Lectus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> what@@#!^????
<maxamillion> -.-;
<posingaspopular> oh hey there j1mc. i didn't see you come in
<j1mc> hey posingaspopular
<j1mc> i auto-load this channel
<j1mc> maxamillion: haha
<posingaspopular> nah i just joined
<maxamillion> NKUMike: yes, any machine that you enter in "ftp://x.x.x.x" where the "x.x.x.x" is the ip address of the machine into the web browser you should be able to access the files you have configured to be allowed to be viewed remotely
* vidd is out
<Lectus> yes, it does automounting for NTFS. I'm just asking the name of it because I'm installing another distribution on another PC that requires installing each package one by one. So I'd like to add automounting to it.
<maxamillion> Lectus: well it should be hal (or hald), stands for "hardware abstraction layer" ... it does all the nifty "on the fly" hardware detection
<NKUMike> maxamillion: So if I set up samba and 'map' the other drives on the Lan all of those will be accessible when connecting to this xubuntu machine using ftp?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: whoa whoa ... you are crossing concept
<maxamillion> concepts*
<NKUMike> what do u mean
<NKUMike> you*
<maxamillion> NKUMike: you either need samba _OR_ and ftp server
<maxamillion> NKUMike: if you setup samba and configure it to share directories, then you can just map that machine as a remote drive on any other machine on the net and you can browse the files that way
<NKUMike> I only want to expose this computer because its good ol secure linux and the rest are windows but I still want access to their filesystems while away, does that make sense?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: on windows, open "my computer" and i think its under "tools" and then "map network drive", that's where you would enter the information about the xubuntu machine that has a samba server running on it
<maxamillion> NKUMike: ohhhhh, you want to map those machines to xubuntu and then browse all that from ftp remotely .... gotchya
<NKUMike> yeah!
<NKUMike> brb
<maxamillion> NKUMike: then you are going to need something like fusesmb or create a static mount point for those samba shares so that your ftp server can share them as though they are local files
<maxamillion> NKUMike: k
<NKUMike> Alright back sorry about that, so what is a static mount point? Is that like mapping a network driver?
<maxamillion> NKUMike: well, basically you will make a directory inside /mnt/ and call it whatever you want like "/mnt/nku_windows_box/" and then use that as the mount point for the samba share, then configure your ftp server to share that directory
<NKUMike> Alright gotcha, I think!
<maxamillion> k, well i unfortunately must go ... but i am around here alot so if you need help later on and you catch me, just ask
<NKUMike> Alright thanks for all your help!
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<Jester45> how can i check to see if my mic works?
<miramana> hi, anyone to help? i dedicated a partition to the PV. parted says it is 239GB, pvdisplay -- 216GB. i just can't figure out where are 23Gs?
<j1mc> miramana: what is PV?
<miramana> j1mc, = Physical Volume (LVM)
<j1mc> miramana: can you try running "df -m" and then pasting the results at www.pastebin.ca
<j1mc> miramana: are you in the installation now, or you're just starting the install?
<miramana> j1mc, no, i am writing this from the installed xubuntu box
<miramana> j1mc, http://www.pastebin.ca/600778
<j1mc> thx
<j1mc> is that a pasting of df -m?
<miramana> j1mc, no, it is the combined output from parted and pvdisplay. why df -m?
<j1mc> i just wanted to see the full output of that... i'm not sure if it's any better or worse, but it shows total partition size and partition usage in megabytes
<miramana> j1mc, ok, http://www.pastebin.ca/600784
<magic_ninja> man i don't see why i can't join winehq, i'm always banned and i never talk on there
<j1mc> hmmm... /me is stumped.
<j1mc> miramana: sorry, but i personnaly can't explain what is causing the difference.
<j1mc> you may want to try asking in #ubuntu, as they have more people in there.
<j1mc> the issue is the same whether you're using ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu...
<j1mc> i'm sorry i can't be of more help.
<miramana> j1mc, ok? thanks anyway
<j1mc> yw
<Jester45> anyone know how to get my mic/headphones to work. my speakers work but not the phones or mic
<Jester45> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cvzero> anyone out there have lithuim 2?
<malnilion> Any of you folk happen to know if it's possible to add a network path to amarok's collection?
<malnilion> The, erm, gui seems a bit restrictrive on that point.
<feliciano> Hi... I'm trying to decide which file system try... I read some articles and I guess XFS is a good alternative... What do you think??
<Jester45> i depends on what size the files are and your hardware
<Jester45> resierfsv4 is good and so is jfs and xfs
<feliciano> Jester45... is for a home PC
<Jester45> well
<feliciano> did you try all of them??? what do you think is best for a normal user??
<Jester45> i like reiser
<cheeseboy> where is trash folder?
<malnilion> Reiser is pretty sweet
<Jester45> cheeseboy, .trash
<feliciano> And what about xfs??? did you try this??? Jester45 malnilion
<malnilion> Can't say that I have
<Jester45> yea... but if your dont umount cleanly you have to format your drive
<malnilion> Eek
<feliciano> Jester45... what???
<Jester45> ext3's journal is stored on the harddrive. xfs's is in ram. so its faster but when it breaks its broken
<Jester45> no lost+found
<Jester45> #alsa
<Jester45> oops
<feliciano> jajajaja
<feliciano> Jester45... and Raiser??
<Jester45> its good for smaller files
<Jester45> i have it on my /
<Jester45> but /home is ext3
* R[a] ndom makes reiser joke. "Deadly speed" or similar
<feliciano> mmm
<feliciano> I'm still unsure
<Jester45> i would go with reiser
<Jester45> for / and ext3 as /home or where ever you might store movies or other big files
<BFTD> reiser is a cool guy
<BFTD> I suggest reiser for old HDD's
<BFTD> slow ones
<feliciano> Jester45... when you say "big files" how much MBs are we talking about??
<BFTD> 4000 MBs
<feliciano> then I dont need ext3... I never use files that big..
<feliciano> as far I use 800 Mbs files
<BFTD> you use windows on the same system?
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> use ext3
<feliciano> why?
<BFTD> and reiser for your root directory
<BFTD> is more support
<BFTD> for the /home partition
<feliciano> I understand
<BizFatal> has anyone had an issue installing from the live cd where the installation windows become little blank boxes, so you cant see whats going on?
<feliciano> BizFatal... I'm sorry I just install from the alternative cd
<Jester45> BizFatal, is the cpu at 100%
<feliciano> BFTD just one last question
<feliciano> If I wanna let a patiton for share files betwen windows and xubuntu... which one is better??? fat32 or NTFS
<Jester45> depends on the version of windows
<feliciano> win2k
<Jester45> i would do fat32
<Catoptromancy> I use FAT32 works perfectly
<feliciano> thanks a lot
<Jester45> or fat16
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> FA32 allows bigger file system
<Catoptromancy> and probably more stable as well
<BFTD> wth
<BFTD> yeah not fat16
<j1mc> g'nite, all
<BizFatal> Im trying again and will let you know about the cpu, it shouldn't be though, installed regular ubuntu no problem
<BizFatal> im downloading te alternative cd now lol
<Jester45> ok
<Jester45> the alt is better
<BizFatal> i use ext2 to share with windows, you can install the ext2 file system into windows
<feliciano> BizFatal... which windows??
<BizFatal> xp
<feliciano> I use win2k... I just want it from emergencys
<BizFatal> NT/XP/2k/2k3 according to the site
<feliciano> In fact... I didnt have windows right now... but I'm thinking about playing Counter Striker :p
<Ramon> hello.. :) I'm having a weird issue here.. the OS is showing me the following issue after I installed it:http://rafb.net/p/3s67Xd81.html
<Ramon> Bios is 1998
<BizFatal> feliciano- www.fs-driver.org if you wanna take a look
<feliciano> I'm trying to format a USB pendrive with gparted... and this ask me for a disklabel... and offert msdos like default... which one I have to pick??
<Jester45> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kiosk> xubuntu rocks yall
<kiosk> anyone awake?
<k-os> barely
<kiosk> lol
<feliciano> hi... I install ubuntu but i forgot asign /home to a partiton... and I wanna have this in a different partiton than / .... Exist any way to change the /home partition now??? after install ubuntu???
<feliciano> Xubuntu, sorry
<TheSheep> feliciano: yes
<feliciano> how??
<TheSheep> feliciano: you need to mount that partition somewhere else, copy its contents as root, unmount it, then add to fstab as /home
<TheSheep> feliciano: I can walk you through this
<feliciano> TheSheep, I try to do this with gparted... but Its doesnt work
<feliciano> TheSheep please explain me step by step please
<feliciano> TheSheep, the partition is created and well mount
<TheSheep> feliciano: where did you mount it?
<feliciano> TheSheep, /media/hda7
<feliciano> ext3
<TheSheep> feliciano: ok, open a terminal
<feliciano> sudo thunar?
<TheSheep> no, accessories->terminal
<feliciano> ready
<TheSheep> feliciano: what is your user name?
<feliciano> feliciano
<feliciano> :D
<k-os> someone who can tell me how I replace grub with lilo?
<TheSheep> type 'sudo -rp /home/feliciano /media/hda7/'
<TheSheep> k-os: install lilo, configure it in /etc/lilo.conf and then run 'lilo' as root
<feliciano> illegal option -rp
<TheSheep> feliciano: sorry
<TheSheep> type 'sudo cp -rp /home/feliciano /media/hda7/'
<TheSheep> it's too early for me
<feliciano> ready
<k-os> TheSheep: yeah, then how do I configure it?
<TheSheep> k-os: man lilo
<feliciano> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<TheSheep> feliciano: type 'gksu mousepad /etc/fstab'
<k-os> grub gives me invalid hard drive sector
<TheSheep> feliciano: an editor will pop up
<TheSheep> k-os: that usuallu means that you're using a large hard disk in an old computer
<feliciano> yepis... but The partition is still mount
<TheSheep> feliciano: don't worry about that for now
<k-os> TheSheep: 60 gb on a laptop from last year?
<feliciano> TheSheep ok... ready
<TheSheep> k-os: then it may be something else :)
<TheSheep> feliciano: add a line at the end:
<k-os> something grub related I guess
<feliciano> TheSheep change the hda7 to home??
<TheSheep> feliciano: ah, there is a line for hda7
<TheSheep> feliciano: yes, change the mount point to /home
<feliciano> TheSheep yep... do you want to see my fstab file?? i can put it in  a pastebin
<TheSheep> feliciano: lets see it
<feliciano> TheSheep look this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28299/
<TheSheep> feliciano: ok, just change that '/media/hda7' to '/home'
<feliciano> ok
<feliciano> TheSheep... it's all??
<TheSheep> feliciano: now we need to remove the old home and mount the new one
<TheSheep> feliciano: unmount that /dev/hda7
<feliciano> TheSheep I try to unmount it by gparted... but doesnt work
<feliciano> TheSheep Is there some comand?
<TheSheep> feliciano: umount /dev/hda7
<feliciano> unmount /media/hda7?
<TheSheep> feliciano: you can't unmount it if you have any program running in it
<feliciano> I try without sudo and get this: umount: /media/hda7 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<feliciano> TheSheep but I try with sudo and I guess work
<TheSheep> sudo umount /dev/hda7
<feliciano> but the icon still in the desktop
<TheSheep> feliciano: type 'mount' to see if it's mounted
<feliciano> TheSheep is well umount
<feliciano> :D
<feliciano> TheSheep how I going to delete the original /home??
<TheSheep> sudo mv /home /oldhome && sudo mkdir /home && sudo mount -a
<feliciano> TheSheep I did that...
<TheSheep> any messages?
<feliciano> TheSheep nop
<TheSheep> type 'mount' and see if /home is mounted
<feliciano> /dev/hda7 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<feliciano> :D
<TheSheep> great, now relog and you can delete /oldhome
<feliciano> mkdir delete directories?
<TheSheep> feliciano: mkdir makes them
<TheSheep> feliciano: mv renames
<TheSheep> feliciano: yuor old home is renamed to oldhome
<TheSheep> feliciano: you must relog before deleting it
<feliciano> TheSheep but we create a new /home with 'mkdir /home' can you explainme that?? why we created a new /home if we have /home at the partition??
<feliciano> TheSheep not necesary
<feliciano> TheSheep I understand now
<feliciano> TheSheep :D
<feliciano> TheSheep relog just close my session?? or need to reboot??
<TheSheep> just log out and login again
<TheSheep> no need to reboot
<feliciano> ok... I will Back
<feliciano> I'm here
<feliciano> TheSheep... Delete the /oldhome???
<TheSheep> feliciano: yes, or you may want to ait a little and check if everything is ok with your new home
<feliciano> TheSheep... "7G Volumen" still is at desktop
<TheSheep> wait*
<TheSheep> feliciano: but 'mount' says that /home is mounted?
<feliciano> TheSheep... yes... Is only the volumen icon... but if I double click it send me to home
<TheSheep> funny
<feliciano> yepis
<nzk> Gah! Why are all my fonts screwed up
<TheSheep> !language | nzk
<ubotu> nzk: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nzk> That's...not a swear
<nzk> But ok
<TheSheep> nzk: what did you do when that happened?
<nzk> Installed xubuntu.
<nzk> All fonts in firefox and in xchat are gigantic
<TheSheep> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> hmm..
<feliciano> nkz... you understand spanish?? at my blog I give the solution
<nzk> :|
<nzk> Who is nkz
<feliciano> TheSheep... then you didnt know how solve the icon trouble???
<TheSheep> feliciano: no, sorry
<feliciano> nzk sorry.. little mistake
<nzk> I don't speak Spanish
<nzk> Sorry
<feliciano> TheSheep I'm going to try rebooting
<feliciano> nzk... wait... i can send you a file with the solution
<nzk> Ok
<feliciano> TheSheep Thanks about the help
<TheSheep> np
<feliciano> nzk, are you there??
<nzk> Yes
<feliciano> nzk, accept the file
<nzk> What file
<feliciano> nzk, mmmm
<nzk> I didn't get a prompt to accept/deny anything
<feliciano> nzk .. I'm try to send you..
<feliciano> nzk .. I guess I'm going to put it in a pastebin
<nzk> Yeah, that would be better
<feliciano> nzk .. Ready... I paste the entire file... but I jump the step number 4... You can use it like you want... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28300/
<feliciano> nzk .. I hope this was the same problem... good luck
<feliciano> bye guys
<ceil420> anyone have any ideas why my cursors won't work? :(
<nzk> What do you mean?
<ceil420> well i just designed a cursor set, chose it in the mouse settings, and restarted X, and i'm still stuck with the ugly default cursors ;x
<ceil420> it's not just mine, either; most of the cursors i download don't work
<ceil420> i just spent hours designing 37 cursors and learning to use xcursorgen ><
<ceil420> when i select the cursors, btw, the preview works; i can see my cursors in the window
<nzk> Hmm
<nzk> Perhaps there is some package for custom cursors
<nzk> I don't know, though
<ceil420> there's a few that i have that do work, tho -_-
<ceil420> incidentally, you know if there's plans to make it so we don't have to restart X to refresh the cursors? :x
<TheSheep> ceil420: maybe you have hardware cursor forced in your xorg?
* ceil420 whips out xorg.conf
<ceil420> "cursor" is only mentioned three times, and nowhere that looks like it should always be using a default one :x
<ceil420> Section "ServerLayout" >> InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents" is the only one that looks weird to me
<ceil420> Section "InputDevice" >> Identifier "cursor" and Option "Type" "cursor" are the other two
<TheSheep> ceil420: that's not it
<ceil420> wait
<ceil420> Section "ServerLayout"
<ceil420> 	Identifier	"Default Layout"
<ceil420> what about that?
<ceil420> :o
<TheSheep> ceil420: try adding 'Option "swcursor"' to your device section
<TheSheep> umm
<TheSheep> to the section where you set the vga driver
<ceil420> with the video card?
<TheSheep> yes
<ceil420> puh; just remembered i'm lookin' at xorg.conf read-only style ;x
<ceil420> hmm
<ceil420> when i change the cursor, the change is immediate in some of them in Firefox (prolly related to Firefox not obeying theme "rules" :x)
<ceil420> about half of them work in Firefox, half don't
<ceil420> mine's one of the ones that doesn't ;x
<ceil420> am i missing a config file or something? cos i just ran the config files for the .png's through xcursorgen; i didn't write an index.theme or anything
<gerro> computer doesn't have internet access and was wondering where I could stick an apt-get install list then shutdown command in start up scripts so I could move just the box part to other room for ethernet
<gerro> trying to do some kernel updates before getting some wireless drivers working :)
<ceil420> hmm... i'm gonna try copyin' my cursors to /usr/share/icons
<gerro> ceil420: oooh cursors?
<gerro> ceil420: they dont' have many choices by default, where you get yours? they neat?
<ceil420> ones that don't work atm ;x i get the suspicion it's cos they're in ~/
<ceil420> gerro, www.xfce-look.org has some; i made a set that i'm trying to test
<gerro> most likely file permissions
<ceil420> zomg
<ceil420> :D
<ceil420> took me a bit to actually move 'em to /usr/share (dno why, but i always forget about the -r switch when moving folders :x that confused me for a minute)
<ceil420> but they work now \o/
<ceil420> thanks for your time, people that responded o/
<ceil420> k, Now i'm just confused :x
<ceil420> my "watch" cursor worked as X was loading, but once it loads, i have *mostly* default cursors again
<ceil420> the xterm cursor (the "typing" one) is mine, but all the rest i've seen are default :(
<ceil420> ah, and "hand" is mine too
<ceil420> i know i changed all the pointers and resize cursors, though :(
<gerro> hm
<gerro> so you copied default theme and edited certain cursor files in it to your own
<gerro> seems like what I did to the tango icon theme I have
<ceil420> no, i made it from scratch
<gerro> ah okay
<ceil420> and i made 37 cursors :x most of what i left out was the crap like "gumby" and "sailboat"
<ceil420> (there are 77 total)
<ceil420> and srsly, Xubuntu needs to stop stickin' me in Workspace 2 when i start X ;x
<ceil420> weirdness ;x when i re-size xchat's nicklist bar, i get my cursor; but when i re-size xchat itself, it's default ><
<ceil420> it seems that my cursors (except the main one, "arrow") work inside apps, but i get the default ones *around* the apps ;x
<ceil420> is this a known problem, or am i suffering more than most people that design their own cursors? ><
<TheSheep> ceil420: you might try asking at #xfce
<ceil420> i'll do it some other time; there's a crazy operator in there right now, threatening to ban people for suggesting programs ;x
<ceil420> i'll keep that in mind tho, thanks
<gerro> suggesting programs??
<ceil420> oh, someone asked what a good torrent program is, and AngryOp used a bot to send him to some "recommendedprograms" site or something, but me and a few other people suggested our personal favourites
<ceil420> then AngryOp set +o on himself and said "one more suggestion and you're out"
<ceil420> -_-
<predaeus> yup ElAngelo seems to be a bit trigger happy, kicks people he/she knows for fun too.
<craigbass1976> Where can I find system requirements for Xub feisty
<TheSheep> craigbass1976: there are no minimal requirements -- it will just work slower and slower on wekaer systems
<zials> I think there is a bit of info on that in the main site... http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<craigbass1976> Ok.  My grandmother-in -law just had a video card bork on her 98 box.  I don't have any, but I have a 98 box with integrated video.  The only such boxes I've put linux on were headless
<craigbass1976> Ran spiffily
<craigbass1976> zials, Oh, duh.  If I had only scrolled down past the download sites....  You can slap me now.
<totalwormage> hurrah
<xubuntu> Hi, I have a problem to install xubuntu 7.04 on my Ubuntu 6.10 system(hdb). The problem is gparted can't make new ext3 file system on existed ext3 partition(ubuntu 6.10) while installation.
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<xubuntu> xubuntu installation program thanks
<xubuntu> thanks
<hyper_ch> local guru needed ;)
<Jester45> ??
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i'm no guru ... but i can try and help
<hyper_ch> hihi maxamillion and Jester45 :)
<hyper_ch> how do I put the output of a cron to /dev/null instead that an email will be sent?
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> >> /dev/null?
<Jester45> i think you put that at the end of the script
<hyper_ch> Jester45: does that work with php?    5 12 * * * php -f /path/to/script > /dev/null ?
<Jester45> idk
<Jester45> i think its bash only
<Jester45> i didnt know cron could run php
<hyper_ch> Jester45: sure it can ;)
<maxamillion> Jester45: cron can run "hello world" if you tell it to
<hyper_ch> cron is cool :)
<hyper_ch> whoever wrote cron is a genious :)
<Jester45>  /scripts/cron.php >/dev/null 2>&1
<grazie> A bit off topic, but I'd like to hear folks experiences on adsl routers. Been having internet connection problems for ages and now believe that certainly part of the problem has been my dodgy netgear dg834 router
<hyper_ch> why that 2>&1 ?
<Jester45> because
<Jester45> grazie, mine works fine
<hyper_ch> Jester45: "because" is not a suitable answer :)
<Jester45> because thats what i copy/pasted
<grazie> Cheers Jester45 ... a netgear dg834? I believe the usa firmware is different
<Jester45> grazie, a netopia+dlink erb3210
<Jester45> hi cellofellow
<cellofellow> I think I just figured out how to get NoteEdit to playback to ALSA: use Timidity as a daemon.
<cellofellow> hello
<cellofellow> just a little epiphany. A good notation editor is the only thing keeping my mom on Windows.
<cellofellow> downloading and installing both programs now.
<Jester45> cellofellow, i got a mic now for teamspeak... but i cant get it to work and i think its broken because it doesnt work on any of my other computers
<cellofellow> what kind of mic? plugs into the soundcard or USB?
<Jester45> card
<Jester45> i can only get 1 output to work
<cellofellow> do you have a stereo with mic or aux input?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> i got a audigy SE
<cellofellow> does it have the large 1/4" jack or the smaller one?
<cellofellow> I really don't know brands.
<cellofellow> I used to have a mic that worked iffy. Now I can't find it.
<cellofellow> Moved one too many times.
<cellofellow> (It was good for soundbites in Audacity, nothing more.)
<Jester45> its the stanard headphone plug for the mic
<Jester45> i guess 1/4
<cellofellow> Most computer I've seen have the smaller 1/8" jack, the one that's the same as most headphones.
<cellofellow> Not the big one.
<Jester45> ok its the 1/8 then
<cellofellow> (Our digital piano has the 1/4 though. Very annoying, have to use an adapter.)
<cellofellow> Well, plug it in to the Mic input on the soundcard, and open the Mixer and turn up the mic volume.
<Jester45> i did
<cellofellow> :(
<Jester45> also i cant get output from anything other than the front output
<cellofellow> I still say try it with a stereo.
<cellofellow> you have messed up soundcard
<cellofellow> bbl
<Jester45> it never bothered me b4 i allways used my sub to play things
<Jester45> try with a stereo?
<Jester45> hi BFTD
<BFTD> hi Jester45
<Jester45> my mic is broke
<Jester45> i tried on other computers
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> oh no!
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> go get another one
<Jester45> and the headphones dont work when i plug them into my ipod
<Jester45> im
<BFTD> they're pretty cheap, like $10
<cellofellow> he
<cellofellow> I hate getting expensive stuff cause it's so sad when it breaks, and I hate getting cheap stuff cause it breaks so easy. What to do?
<BFTD> the thing is, whenever I get a more expensive kind of headsets, they never seem to work with linux or they need some drivers to be used, so stick with some cheap ones
<cellofellow> I would think that most headsets would have pretty much the same features and could use a standard driver or something.
<BFTD> well the cheap to md range ones do
<BFTD> mid-range
<cellofellow> People always complain about video and wifi not working in linux, but the hardware I have the most trouble with is sound.
<BFTD> you too eh?
<cellofellow> MIDI is a real pain.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: midi = uber pain
<cellofellow> I have a USB-to-MIDI cable, and I found some "firmware" for it but I have no idea what to do with it.
<cellofellow> and for some reason I keep getting "Invalid Device" errors with OpenAL, which means most of my favorite games don't have sound.
<cellofellow> SuperTux, OpenArena, Warzone2100.
* maxamillion wonders why the installer doesn't list Houston as a city ... its only the 3rd largest in the nation
<BFTD> what is MIDI?
<maxamillion> BFTD: sound format
<BFTD> Houston is the third largest city in the USA?
<cellofellow> Musical Instrument Digital Interface or something like that. It's for connecting digital instruments like synths.
<cellofellow> A standard language.
<cellofellow> maxamillion: for some reason Boise is listed instead of SLC. Salt Lake is much bigger.
<maxamillion> BFTD: sure is, something like 4.1 million in population and by actual geographical size, i know its top 5
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah ... i dun really understand it
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> as metropolis
<cellofellow> Usually there is only one city per timezone anyway. I normally click Denver, but now I click Boise.
<BFTD> San Jose is about 3 Million in Metropolis size, but morel like 1.2 million in actually city size
<cellofellow> Salt Lake City itself is tiny. The whole Salt Lake County is the metro though.
<cellofellow> (Which is why Mayor Rocky Anderson is such a hoot.)
<cellofellow> He has no real power. He thinks he can play with the big boys like the mayors of New York.
<cellofellow> ok, politics is OT, sorry.
<Jester45> cellofellow, you better be :)
<BFTD> http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0763098.html
<ceil420> there's a #politics, but that's generally filled with crazy conspiracy theorists :)
<BFTD> yeah
<cellofellow> oh, hyh.
<BFTD> San Jose has grown by 250,000 in the last 2 years!
<cellofellow> Those guys look in all the wrong places.
<cellofellow> wowsers
<cellofellow> San Jose in what, um, place? I can think of two or thee.
<BFTD> San Jose is the city where I live, its in the bay area in California
<BFTD> Second Biggest City in california
<cellofellow> ok, that San Jose.
<BFTD> 9th largest in the USA
<ceil420> t's the only one i know :x
<ceil420> wait, isn't there a san jose in costa rica? :o
<BFTD> ceil420 yes
<ceil420> heh t's the capital
<ceil420> google ftw
<cellofellow> I see San Diego and Los Angeles above San Jose in that Top 50 Cities list.
<BFTD> oops
<cellofellow> So, Third Biggest City in CA.
<BFTD> 10th largest in the USA
<BFTD> and third largest in Cali
<BFTD> I knew something was wrong
<keoni86> i am trying to install and i am runing across this problem were after i select install xubnutu it loads and then my screen starts flashing between orange and purple. any ideas?
<maxamillion> keoni86: just need to configure your X server
<maxamillion> keoni86: hit ctrl+alt+f1 and that will bring you to a command line login, login and then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the guide from there, once you are done type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and you should be able to login
<keoni86> still flashing
<keoni86> as far as i know the install  never got anywhere
<cellofellow> Ever since I messed with sudoers I haven't been able to get X stuff to work with sudo.
<keoni86> because right after the loading bar got to the right side of the screen, screeen went blank than switched to flashing between orange and purple/blue
<cellofellow> keoni86: what video card?
<keoni86> nvidia
<cellofellow> you have the drivers?
<keoni86> not on a cd or anything
<keoni86> this is straight from the install cd
<cellofellow> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx linux-generic
<cellofellow> that will get you them
<keoni86> this a comon problem for people with nvidia cards?
<cellofellow> no
<cellofellow> but it could be fixable by this
<maxamillion> keoni86: i've had that issue on certain fx5000 series nvidia cards
<keoni86> 5500?
<maxamillion> keoni86: but mx440 and mx4000 work fine, as well as all geforce 6000 series and 7000 series i have tried
<maxamillion> keoni86: yeah, i think i had a problem with that one ... but nvidia-glx fixed it
* cellofellow hides his TNT2
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> cellofellow: i just have alot of hardware here at work
<keoni86> now how do i know if this is finished here cause it looks like the console is not scrolling
<cellofellow> What can I do to /etc/sudouers so that gksu works again?
<cellofellow> keoni86: huh?
<keoni86> it seems i dont see past the bottom of the screen unless i switch consoles and back
<keoni86> max: it cant fetch the pack. i never configured network or anything
<cellofellow> we can work that out
<keoni86> i do i set default route
<keoni86> how do i rather
<maxamillion> keoni86: ah, do you have a dhcp server or you need a static ip?
<cellofellow> set the gateway I think
<keoni86> static
<keoni86> i set the ip
<keoni86> no i need to set gateway and ns
<maxamillion> keoni86: so you have an ip but not a gateway and ns?
<cellofellow> /etc/resolve.conf for setting DNS nameserver.
<keoni86> well i just did sudo ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.1.3
<hyper__ch> how does one create a torrent tracker?
<cellofellow> dunno
<cellofellow> download one for starters
<pili> can i make qt applications look better under xfce?
<maxamillion> pili: yes, you probably need to install a qt theme chooser
<pili> do you know the name of the package?
<cellofellow> nope. Let me know when you find it.
* maxamillion will go look for it
<pili> i think what is needed is a gtk theme chooser
<pili> not qt
<maxamillion> pili: xfce handles gtk themes in the settings manager .... you are tying to make qt applications look better right?
<pili> that's it
<cellofellow> GTK can be turned into QT with this special engine, but not the other way around.
<maxamillion> pili: then i don't understand why you need a gtk theme chooser
<pili> cna't qt be turnet into a gtk look?
<pili> can't
<pili> it is just that i'm used to some kde apps, and i installed them into my mother's pc, but they look awful
<maxamillion> pili: yes, kde/qt generally looks like garbage compared to gtk
<maxamillion> nightglider28: welcome
<nightglider28> maxamillion: ty
<pili> so is xfce using gtk and metacity?
<maxamillion> pili: god no
<maxamillion> pili: xfce is xfce ... it is written in gtk (which is a gui toolkit) and uses xfwm4
<pili> i still don't understand how to change the appearance
<maxamillion> pili: its in the settings manager
<pili> ok
<pili> and themes? I was sarching at xfce look, and there are 2 kinds, gtk2 themes and xfce themes. Is it the same? Will I be able to use both kinds? or are xfce themes more lightweight?
<cellofellow> I know of GTK and XFWM themes. Try xfce-look.org
<maxamillion> pili: xfce themes are for xfwm4 (the window borders) and gtk themes are the appearance of gtk applications (what a program looks like inside the window)
<cellofellow> GTK themes come in two parts: the engine and the theme (a .gtkrc-2.0 file usually)
<cellofellow> GTK: the buttons, the scrollbars, the menus, the checkboxes, etc.
<cellofellow> I like the Murrine engine, and I keep switching themes.
<pili> ok
<pili> thanx
<vidd> cellofellow, idont understand how that works.....
<vidd> what is the difference between theme engines....
<cellofellow> It's like games. The Engine is code, and the Data (the .gtkrc-2.0 file) is what makes it look good.
<vidd> and can one theme work wit two engines, or does it need to be ported?>
<maxamillion> vidd: as long as compatibility is maintained then the theme can work with multiple engines
<maxamillion> vidd: just like how you can technically put gnome themes on xfce if you extract the correct peices
<tidrion> got a new ATI Radeon 9250
<tidrion> how do I get it working?
<maxamillion> !ati | tidrion
<ubotu> tidrion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dsl745> ummm
<Jester45> i somehow messed with my users
<Jester45> and removed them all (i think)
<Jester45> because when i try to boot gdm errors saying gdm user not found
<Jester45> so could anyone give me a bit of help
<Jester45> idk what to do im booted into DSL because xubuntu willnot connect to the internet for some reason
<Jester45> rulent,
<Jester45> anyone?
<judgen> anyone tried xubuntu with beryl in vmware?
<hyper_ch> judgen: vmware doesn't support 3d
<judgen> yes it does
<judgen> vmware6 runs many xp in virtual machine with full 3d support
<judgen> many games in xp i ment
<judgen> i just want to do it the other way around... using linux and a linux guest system with 3d
<hyper_ch> but not vmware server
<judgen> i saw some movie on youtube where they did it
<Pumpernickel> It accelerates D3D, not OpenGL.  You won't benefit from it if the guest OS isn't Win2k or XP.
<Re|ent|ess> I cant install xubuntu
<zials> O.o ?
<Re|ent|ess> D:
<Re|ent|ess> The install wont let me continue
<zials> where does it stop?
<Re|ent|ess> picking a languange
<Re|ent|ess> its doesnt show the languanges
<Re|ent|ess> and the forword button is grey
<zials> have you checked the CD for defects?
<Re|ent|ess> Yep
<Re|ent|ess> it worked just fine
<Re|ent|ess> i een downloaded a new iso and burned it
<Re|ent|ess> and it did the same thign
<zials> the problem always comes?
<zials> do you have 192 mb of ram or higher?
<Re|ent|ess> 256
<Re|ent|ess> Yep
<zials> mhmm... well, if you liked what you saw and want to install it, then you can always burn the alternate cd
<Re|ent|ess> i can do what?
<zials> you can download and burn the alternate CD
<hyper_ch> the alternate cd is normally better at installing the OS
<Re|ent|ess> cna i order the alturnate CD?
<zials> you can, or simply download it, it should be at the same place you got the iso for your current CD
<Maybelline> Anyone know if the RT2500 drivers are being worked on for Gutsy?
<maxamillion> Maybelline: what's the RT2500 driver?
<Maybelline> for wireless cards
<Maybelline> works (without Network Manager) in Feisty, but it's broken in Gutsy
<gnomefreak> Maybelline: they are/were being worked on for gutsy
<Maybelline> gnomefreak: Cool.  All I can find are bug reports -- no mention of anyone working on it.
<Lizard_> hello
<Lizard_> i have some problem with my xubuntu and xfce. I want change my gtk theme but when I try do it i have bug: gtk-theme-switch2: Sorry, "/home/user/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" does not appear to be a valid theme directory or tarball!
<Lizard_> . I use gtk-theme-switch2. What i can do?
<Lizard_> !!!
<Lizard_> someone is here?
<judgen> where in gnome did i change the metacity settings?
#xubuntu 2007-07-04
<ceil420> does anybody know how i can set .txt files to open in Mousepad by default? i got an IDE the other day, and it's a wonderful program, but it seems to have made itself the default application for text files, and it's just too "big" for when i want to edit a simple .txt :x
<zials> well, you can set it by: right click -> properties
<ceil420> ah, thanks
<ceil420> coulda swore i looked at that; don't know how i missed it
<derjens> hi everybody
<derjens> i am preparing a xubuntu box for my mum... it needs kernel parameter acpi=force to poweroff perfectly
<derjens> i guess updates do change the menu.lst of grub, don't they?
<derjens> how to make xubuntu keep this parameter when updates come in?
<BFTD> derjens you can't but its very easy to add it
<derjens> BFTD, please explain this in detail. i could add it to the menu.lst but when my mum runs an update it will be destroyed, won't it?
<derjens> (an update that covers GRUB, of course)
<BFTD> derjens no, when it gets updated stuff is only added to the menu.lst
<derjens> sounds great:)
<BFTD> derjens all you have to do is add acpi=force to the kernel section in the menu.lst
<derjens> thanks so far!
<BFTD> you'll need to add it to the new section that'll be added
<derjens> does xubuntu introduce new kernel versions to old versions? i mean, will this box ever see an update with kernel 2.6.22 or whatever?
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> it'll add the newest it can
<derjens> wonderful
<BFTD> but ti won't erase the old one if thats what you mean
<BFTD> so if the newest one doesn't work
<BFTD> you can always resort back to the old one
<derjens> yeah, problem is that i would have to add the "acpi=force" to every new kernel that is installed, right? no real problem actually
<BFTD> derjens no you can jsut add it to the one you're gonna use
<BFTD> you only use one kernel at a time
<derjens> BFTD, does that mean when a new kernel is installed xubuntu will keep using the old one until i change menu.lst by hand?
<BFTD> derjens no it uses the newest one unless you change it
<derjens> BFTD, sorry for asking stupid questions but i don't get it... this is what i expect to happen:
<derjens> now i have kernel 2.6.21 and add "acpi=force" to this particular entry in menu.lst
<derjens> in some months a new kernel will say hello and a new entry for it will be added to menu.lst. with default parameters! xubuntu will boot this kernel as it is the newest one. so it will boot without "acpi=force"
<derjens> i hope you now know what i wanna say
<BFTD> derjens yes, however you can add the parameter BEFORE it boots
<derjens> BFTD, okay. you're right -- *I* can do that. but my mum really *can't* do that:-) so i will have to teach her a bit
<derjens> but i've understood the way xubuntu works in this aspect. thanks for answering!
<BFTD> derjens just set up ssh on her system and do it yourself
<BFTD> derjens I had a similar problem with my sister who lives a few hundred miles away, so I just installed ssh and did it that way
<ceil420> uhm... oops :x i just xkill'd desktop <_< what's the command to bring it back?
<ceil420> xfce-desktop or sumn?
<BFTD> ceil420 yeah or xfdesktop
<BFTD> let me look
<BFTD> yeah its xfdesktop
<ceil420> that sounds familiar
<ceil420> thanks o/
<derjens> BFTD, thanks for the idea with ssh. maybe this is a solution:)
<ceil420> note to self: when checking out your "pirate" cursor, *right* click somewhere :x
<cellofellow> what is that command to see the code for certain keys? something like that.
<cellofellow> what device can I cat to get the input of the keyboard?
<cellofellow> I've got a new keyboard. It has an Internet launcher button. How do I set that to run Firefox?
<keb> does anyone know where the default firewall rules are set in 7.0.4?
<keb> there are a bunch of protocols in there i never heard of, like ESP and AH
<BFTD> keb they're run by iptables
<BFTD> so run this command
<BFTD> iptables -L
<keb> yes i ran that to see the rules
<keb> but who put the rules there?
<keb> i'm not running firestarter or shorewall
<BFTD> sometimes when you install some programs or configure something it'll change it
<BFTD> some are just standard to iptables
<BFTD> I know that some, addons in ff2 did this
<keb> final fantasy 2?
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> Firefox 2
<keb> oic
<keb> how do i reset the system to no rules so that it stays that way when it reboots?
<cellofellow> delete the script file that sets that up in the first place
<keb> thats what i'm looking for
<prcrash> n00b question... every program that is made for gnome should work on XFCE, right?
<cellofellow> yes, and no
<cellofellow> It will run, it will look OK, (native GTK) but it will slow you way down and bog you down with unneeded GNOME libraries.
<jrsims_> Hey, does anyone know how to get xinerama working? I'm on a thinkpad and want to use my external display.
<jrsims_> I'm so confused. if I knew where to start, that would be helpful.
<cellofellow> !xinerama | jrsims_
<ubotu> jrsims_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jrsims_> hmm. Will xinerama also let me just send video out of my laptop's external video port? Usually, this means I need to turn off my laptop monitor if I want to get high resolution out of my external monitor.
<Ramon> hello :=
<Ramon> Im having an issue with the "rinetd" program... I was redirecting all the traffic to a port from an ip to another one on the same port... but now rinetd is stopping itself..
<Ramon> when I check it with ps aux | grep rinetd its not there
<FactTech> Newbie Question: I installed Xubuntu 6.10 without realizing that I had disabled the floppy disk drive controller in the BIOS. As a result, I can't seem to mount the drive, and there is no entry in /etc/fstab for it. Do I need to do anything other than add an fstab entry?
<cellofellow> Enable it in BIOS, and add fstab entry. That doesn't auto-add anyway for some reason.
<Ramon> cellofellow
<Ramon> .... do you know about rinetd?
<FactTech> cellofellow: So once I set up the fstab entry I should be able to mount it? I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the help!
<Ramon> hello.. how can I redirect from one ip to another ip
<Ramon> ?
<cellofellow> no idea
<tonyyarusso> Ramon: more specifically?
<FactTech> cellofellow: It's looking like it's working. Thank you!
<cellofellow> :-)
<Ramon> tonyyarusso:  ok let me explain.. I have one public Ip working with "no-ip.org"..and I have a website hosted in one of the computers on my private lan...
<Ramon> the thing is that I need to redirect from the public ip to the private ip... on the same ports
<cellofellow> port forwarding then
<Ramon> I used rinetd... but it stops working :S
<tonyyarusso> Ramon: Set up port forwarding on the router.
* tonyyarusso lets cellofellow explain it - has to go to bed
<Ramon> It is not possible :S it has no web configuration or telnet or anything
<cellofellow> that's screwy
<Ramon> but i can route with the box with the public ip
<Ramon> i did it with rinetd
<cellofellow> go to portforward.com and see if that router is in the list.
<Ramon> for examples redirect all the connections to the public ip (201.x.x.x) on port 80 for example to 192.x.x.x on port 80
<Ramon> cellofellow.. believe me it is not.. (i live in el salvador).. my ips modified it :S they have us so fucked up
<cellofellow> oh, joy
<Ramon> :(
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> change ISPs
<Ramon> hahahahahhahahaha
<Ramon> not possible :S the others don't offer public ip's
<cellofellow> El Salvador, buddy.
<cellofellow> Why is it always the cheap ISPs that block you with stupid NATs?
<gerro> who was in here yesterday complaining about their xfce icon theme not working? I have a few solutions that might help
<Ramon> hahahahhaha hate it man haha
<gerro> cellofellow: because they're cheap as heck and only have a few IPs?
<cellofellow> I guess that makes sense
<gerro> ceil420: your the one with the icon thing right?
<ceil420> ?
<ceil420> i made cursors, if that's what you mean
<gerro> ah damn it was cursors!... I have such horrible memory.. :/
<ceil420> i don't think i'm up to making an icon set yet <_< looked in the Gnome folder and there's 737 of 'em for a full set
<gerro> ceil420: check synaptic for xffm4-icons though if you ever decide to do a theme, its a nice little tool
<gerro> don't think it has any cursor stuff
<ceil420> eh, cursors are easy enough, once you can find a list of everything you need to make a cursor for
<ceil420> i finally found a page with all 77 of 'em o/
<gerro> ceil420: if you ever go to release your cursor theme can I be a beta testor ;)
<ceil420> heh sure; i've just made the basic cursors so far, though, nothing special for the "gumby" or "sailboat" and stuff like that
<ceil420> but i'm playin' a game atm, so i'll do that later :p
<gerro> aww I wish I had a game :(
<cellofellow> there are plenty of Linux games. ;0
<cellofellow> ;)
<Jester45> gerro, apt-cache search game
<Jester45> lots and lots
<gerro> but I already beaten all thems too easy :P
<Juz_moi> how do I add a drive /dev/sdc to /etc/fstab with this uu stuff I'm lost
<TheSheep> Juz_moi: just add it as /dev/sdc
<TheSheep> Juz_moi: or you can use vol_id to get the UUID of thet partition
<Juz_moi> how do I determine if it's ext3 or reiser ?
<Juz_moi> how do I do the vol_id thing?
<ablomen> Juz_moi, sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<ablomen> you dont have to use the vol_id thing
<Juz_moi> ok don't have to but what is the command for it?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> is gutenprint included in xubuntu by default?
<OMGLAZERS> Hey everyone im trying to unhide a file which I dont think a script is able to find but after using 'show hidden files' I can. Its .config in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic (and non generic). How can I disable a file from hiding itself.
<OMGLAZERS> Oh wait. It doesnt show files that begin with a . ?
<totalwormage> correct
<ushortcakeu> hey guys
<ushortcakeu> i'm having a tough time
<totalwormage> though the dot is part of its name, so you probably don't want to change it name to make it unhidden
<ushortcakeu> i'm using breezy and i dont want to upgrade
<bjwebb> breezy :O
<ushortcakeu> but my sources are all messed up
<ushortcakeu> i cant install k3b
<ushortcakeu> and i cant figure out why
<ushortcakeu> i have them on paste bin
<ushortcakeu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28463/
<ushortcakeu> thats the error
<elbing>  I have not sound with an Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02). there is an HSF modem with same identity in lspci, it's not important and I can't unplugg it from BIOS. Any idea?
<gerro> got this lexmark X83 plugged up but don't know how to set it up and googled around seems linux drivers for it aren't in existence.. or at least for the printing function but not scanning
<gerro> shame I never really messed with printers on any OS
<gerro> are the lexmark models generally not that good or is it just the multi functional ones
<gerro> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=1423 looks like that might work but wonder if it already in ubuntu feisty :/
<cellofellow> I think I know why graphics+nopassword sudo doesn't work: it's in the X configurations. Su doesn't work either.
<cellofellow> where is the X security settings kept?
<hoelk> hi, are there any *bunty repositories for installing the newest xfce version without upgrading to gutsy aplha?
<hoelk> couldn't google any :/
<vinze> Not that I'm aware of
<hoelk> hmpf :/
<vinze> Do you experience any bugs then? It's just a maintainance release...
<hoelk> not really, still it would be nice to try out themost recent version
<hoelk> also 4.4.2 will have some improvements and that will be the same situation
<rustalot> does xubuntu use gdm?
<vinze> rustalot, yes
* vinze would like Grumpy Groundhog (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/GrumpyGroundhog) to become reality
<vinze> ;)
* cellofellow would like Groovy Gazelle
<vinze> Whatever, as long as the purpose is the same ;)
<Pumpernickel> It sounds a lot like Debian unstable.
<vinze> Yeah, true
<vinze> On the other hand, the six month release schedule also has some advantages I guess
<vinze> I'll manage with the current situation ;-)
<cellofellow> oh, I get it. Grumpy would make a great name. Describes the constant state of the users trying to get incompatible packages all lined up.
<vinze> Exactly :P
<vinze> Ah well, in two months I'll have switched to Gutsy, and then I'm happy again :P
<cellofellow> I use getdeb.net to install updates to some of favorite programs. The rest I'm happy with the mostly-stable stuff in Feisty.
<cellofellow> I think grumpy make make normal Ubuntu more stable. They use that to fix problems instead of the Ubuntu or Ubuntu+1 release.
<vinze> Lot of work though
<vinze> Getdeb is cool
<cellofellow> (But now, Ubuntu has a three stage development like Debian: Always Unstable, Working on It, and Stable.)
<cellofellow> GetDeb and Gdebi make installing software almost Windows-esk. Good for newbs.
<cellofellow> Actually, Ubuntu now has Five stages: Debian Sid (it's based on that) Grumpy, Ubuntu+1, Ubuntu, Ubuntu LTS.
<cellofellow> Source Stuff, Unstable, Development, Stable, Really Stable
<vinze> Well, Grumpy isn't actually active
<cellofellow> Well, once it gets going.
<vinze> I don't expect it ever will :P
<cellofellow> vinze: you know anything about the X authority or security settings? Stuff run with sudo can't connect to the X server.
<vinze> Nope :(
<vinze> Sorry
<cellofellow> where might I find this stuff out?
<vinze> Ubuntu wiki? Google? Ubuntuguide.org?
<illu45> Try an ubuntuforums.org search
<cellofellow> OK. I bet the Gentoo wiki has some stuff on that too.
<vinze> Probably
<Pumpernickel> Is gksudo affected, too?
<illu45> Google will probably work if you have a specific error message
<cellofellow> It's pretty generic
<cellofellow> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<cellofellow> Xlib: No protocol specified
<cellofellow> I know X has connection control.
<vinze> That's what I get when I try to run a graphical application after I did "su vincent" in my sister's account
<cellofellow> It does it when using sudo with nopasswd
<cellofellow> I think it's GDM that sets the Xauth settings.
<cellofellow> !xauth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xauth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> bah
<vinze> Wild guess: how about "sudo xhost +"?
<Pumpernickel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437646
<cellofellow> thanks Pumpernickel
<cellofellow> It worked!
<vinze> Congrats :D
<cellofellow> Gonna add that command to my startup stuff.
<cellofellow> maxamillion is gonna be both sad and happy about my figuring this out. He was glad I had found a problem in Ubuntu. :p
<vinze> So why would he be sad?
<vinze> Or was it the other way around :P
<cellofellow> Cause he's Mr Debian.
<vinze> Ah right :P
<vinze> Please don't let Firefox crash...
<vinze> Merde.
<cellofellow> Yeah! Gdebi-GTK works now.
<cellofellow> Yesterday I got OpenAL (game sound) working, today Root and X. I;m on a roll.
<cellofellow> I have Root set up with a different GTK theme than my user, so I can tell which is which. Kinda cool that way.
<habeeb> Hey, I'm thinking of switching from Kubuntu to Xubuntu. What media players are suggested for Xubuntu? Amarok uses the Qt libs, so it's a no. Rhythmbox uses the GTK libs, so it's a no too. What do I use?
<Catoptromancy> i like xfmedia
<habeeb> Wikipedia says it uses a GTK+ gui.
<habeeb> That means that I can run Rhythmbox without pulling any additional libs?
<habeeb> Also, that Migrating Documents and Settings thingie in the installer, will import stuff from Kubuntu?
<vinze> Nope
<kalikiana> Is there a tool which converts firefox bookmarks to xbel?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you're here?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: always
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you were right, screen truly rocks
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I know :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ripping dvds is fun with it
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I didn't know you oculd rip dvds with screen O.o
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: sure you can... by running a self-made script... well, I have the isos already on my hdd and now I can just confortable cycle through the list of dvds ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and check at work how it goes
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: how many burners do you have? O.o
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: 1... I mean convert them to mp4/ogg and then make mkvs out of them :) but I did rip all the 31 dvds from B5 that I got to my hadd
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: but wouldn't it be better to rip them all in a loop?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: well, it's not that bad as it is now :)
<hyper_ch> this way I just rip one dvd after the other
<Catoptromancy> whats a good ogg editer that lets you add video?
<Catoptromancy> all the ones ive found are audio
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: I use it also for audio only
<Catoptromancy> but im pretty ogg can have tons of stuff in it
<Catoptromancy> pretty sure*
<hyper_ch> why not using matroska if you also want to use video?
<Catoptromancy> I have a really good audio software already
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: you make .oggs from the audio?
<Catoptromancy> from any format
<Catoptromancy> excet midi
<Catoptromancy> except
<hyper_ch> I mean you convert to .ogg-audio?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<hyper_ch> you can still do that with matroska
<Catoptromancy> cool
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: that's how I currently create all the individual files:   http://phpfi.com/247299   (found the howto in ubuntuforums.org )
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: and then I run mmg to create the matroska container
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273635
<Jester45> BFTD, havent seen him yet
<Jester45> anyone know how to set apache up for making users have the host/~user/ url
<BFTD> ask in #ubuntu-server
<BFTD> Jester45 yeah today is the 4th, I don't expect him to be on
<Jester45> i might know how
<hyper_ch> Jester45: the usermod must be enabled I think
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> its working on one user
<Jester45> but i didnt set that up
<Jester45> BFTD, i know how
<Lectus> Have anyone compared speed of Xubuntu with other XFCE distros like Vector, ZenWalk, etc... I really like Xubuntu, but I'd like to view how it compares in speed and memory usage...
<Lectus> anyone?
<BFTD> Lectus yes I have
<BFTD> I've compared it to zenwalk
<BFTD> they're almost the same
<BFTD> in some cases Xubuntu will be faster
<BFTD> in others zenwalk will
<Jester45> xubuntu has a larger repo. so you can install more programs without the need to compile or get third party packages
<Lectus> i really like Xubuntu community, and ubuntu repos available in Xubuntu. I think I'll really install Xubuntu. I think it's not worth the trouble installing other distros to get a 0.1% performance increase
<BFTD> Zenwalk uses tarball so you're actually very limited on what you can install with the package manager
<Lectus> yes... I really like running at maximum performance. That's why I'll install Xubuntu on my new powerful machine :D
<Lectus> I was using Xubuntu before on other machine
<Lectus> it's the best OS I've even installed
<Lectus> I keep trying other distros
<Lectus> but Xubuntu really is the best
<twiggz> lol.
<Lectus> I think my distro search is over
<Lectus> :)
<Diana> hi
<BFTD> Lectus you want power?
<Diana> i just installed xubuntu on my laptop that uses wireless and i was wondering if anyone could help me configure it.
<Lectus> I'm searching for a powerful and *really* fast distro
<Lectus> But the ones I've tried like Arch Linux, etc... all gave me more trouble than happy times
<Lectus> Xubuntu is fast and easy. I guess I won't find anything better.
<Jester45> Lectus, gentoo is nice once you get it setup
<Lectus> Jester45: Yes. But gentoo always looks like "beta" to me. I really want a binary, easy to install but really fast distro.
<BFTD> Lectus first, install ubtuntu minimal on your system, then add the XFCE packages and build your XFCE system up from there
<BFTD> that'll get you a really powerful system
<Lectus> BFTD: I think I prefer what I did before: Install Xubuntu to get cool defaults and the remove/add/customize things.
<Jester45> Lectus, thats what i do
<hyper_ch> customize?
<Lectus> Xubuntu already is very minimal, without the need to recompile things.
<Jester45> hyper_ch, like me i remove lots and lots of packages and allmost all the .desktop files because i like a small menu
<R[a] ndom> I never use the menu
<Jester45> things that i know the command to launch or things dont need like network config i remove it
<Lectus> I tried Arch Linux, installed the base system. But xorg always gave me trouble. I'm starting to think distros "from scratch" are not really good. it's easier to install xubuntu and remove things than install slackware for example and add things
<hyper_ch> the only things I removed was thunderbird and abiword
* Lectus don't use thunderbird too
* hyper_ch uses kontact
<Jester45> i open synaptic sort by installed/not installed and i start removeing
<m4rk> hi all. just got my first xubuntu going on a dell L400
<m4rk> is there any way to stick things in the tray instead of the taskbar in xubuntu?
<m4rk> woo hoo
<twiggz> use applications that make use of the system tray..
<m4rk> there has to be a better way
<m4rk> if only I could harness the power of IRC to find out how it's done
<Jester45> or the power of google
<twiggz> applications that will use the system tray usually have a plugin to do so.
<twiggz> xchat, audacious, pidgin...etc
<Jester45> azureus
<Jester45> grip
<twiggz> I just use zenwalk, all of this is already set up nicely.
<twiggz> Ubuntu is too fat for my wishes.
<twiggz> heh
<m4rk> well it's too late for me
<godless> there is a way
<godless> I stumbled accross it while looking at stuff about wine and utorrent
<godless> let me see if I can retrace my steps
<m4rk> i found it, alltray looks like it might do the trick
<godless> alltray is the one I was thinking of yes
<godless> let us know if it does what you want
<godless> I've never used alltray, just what you were asking sounded like it might be doable with that
<m4rk> hmm it looks a bit retarded
<KenSentMe> What is the Xfce equivalent of 'Connect to server' using ssh in Gnome?
<vidd_laptop> KenSentMe, you mean in command line?
<KenSentMe> vidd_laptop, no, i want to copy some files from another system through ssh
<KenSentMe> So i want to have a graphical interface to the files on another system
<vidd_laptop> hrm....i dont think there IS a default option like that
<vidd_laptop> get pyneighborhood
<vidd_laptop> !pyneighborhood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighborhood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> !pyneighberhood
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyneighberhood - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> i will check that, thanks
<KenSentMe> vidd_laptop, yep, that works after installing samba on the other machine. Thanks
<vidd_laptop> glad to hear it
<Lectus> I got Xubuntu running. I place a xfce4-mixer icon on the panel to control the volume.
<Lectus> I changed the volume
<Lectus> and now the music won't play anymore?
<Lectus> can anyone help me?
<elbing> yesterday, linux-restricted-modules was upgraded. I've got nvidia installed through envy (ok, it's  not usual, but this nvidia is not too) and since that upgrade xserver fails looking for nvidia.ko under '/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/'. I've copied module two times, but in any reboot it dissapears
<elbing> should I reinstall nvidia driver?
<elbing> wtf is ../volatile?
<elbing> the normal site to nvidia.ko is /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/nvidia/
<crimsun> it's a mountpoint
<crimsun> and it's named volatile because, well, the mountpoint is volatile.
<crimsun> essentially, the Linux license does not permit shipping binary-only proprietary globs as part of the image, so it's maintained separated and only linked in at runtime.
<crimsun> (hence, volatile)
<elbing> ok, is it possible to set up a script that copy nvidia.ko before starting X or my wife will kill me?
<elbing> it's her laptop
<elbing> fixed reinstalling driver. Thanks about volatile
#xubuntu 2007-07-05
<Lectus> How to restoure alsa mixer defaults? I changed the volume and now the sound is mute
<Lectus> how to unmute the sound?
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> you'd have to fiddle with it
<Lectus> the sound went mute when I just changed the volume
<Lectus> very strange o.o
<crimsun> that happens with some codecs
<crimsun> which one does your hardware have?
<crimsun> `tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat`
<neozen> I've had better experience with gnome-alsamixer then with the xfce4-mixer or even command-line alsamixer
<gerro> xub xub! xD
<Lectus> very strange
<Lectus> I've changed everything on alsamixer and it does not work
<Lectus> I'm almost reinstalling xubuntu =\
<crimsun> well, you could answer my question.
<crimsun> I've only been waiting 10 minutes.
<Lectus> SOlved
<Lectus> with gnome-alsamixed I unmuted things
<Lectus> it seems xfce4-mixer mutes things without I even knowing
<Lectus> o_O
<crimsun> heh, no big surprise there.
<Lectus> holy crap... and I fought was something with my sub-woofer
* neozen chuckles
* neozen pokes lectus with a stick
<neozen> anyone find a lightweight program for monitoring rss feeds they absolutely love?
<Lectus> I just installed this new PC today
<neozen> I'm in the market
* neozen nods
<neozen> like I said.... gnome-alsamixer
<neozen> though... that was in another channel
* neozen grins
<neozen> lol
<gerro> Lectus: did you click the volume manager and go to File then options there are some checkboxes there for muting/unmuting
<neozen> ...dratted comcast
<neozen> ...cable modem keeps rebooting
<Ramon> hello :) I'm having some issues with my usb
<Ramon> it is connected to some pins on the motherboard (it is not pci, agp..)...
<Ramon> it has 2 ps2 connectors and 2 usb connectors..   the ps2 is working cuz it recognizes my mouse
<Ramon> but the usb is not working.. when I type lsusb nothing happens
<Catoptromancy> has this always happened on this pc?
<Ramon> I don't know because I just purchase it but I have another one with the same OS and the same type of usb and its not working as well
<Ramon> have u seen them? the old usb cards that u connect to the motherboard using like an IDE connector (it looks like that)...
<Ramon> it has 2 ps2 ports and 2 usb ports
<Ramon> the ps2 are working cuz they recognize my mouse but if i type lsusb nothing is coming up..
<Catoptromancy> dunno about that
<Catoptromancy> maybe need driver for that
<Ramon> yeah thats what im guessing... any generic drivers for usb ports?
<Catoptromancy> probably still no clue
<Catoptromancy> !usb drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Catoptromancy> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> lol just got my audigy sound card working
<gerro> seems the "audigy analog/digital output jack" was on by default so had to uncheck it
<Ramon> hello.. I have an "ATX form card" installed on my linux box.. that card has 2 usb, 1 ps2 and 1 infrared.. debian recognizes the ps2 and the infrared but the usb's are not working.. what can I do?
<Pumpernickel> Debian?  This isn't for Debian support.
<Ramon> but it works the same as ubuntu an on #debian no one seems to care.. they are talking about marijuana :s
<gnomefreak> Ramon: not really the same
<Ramon> but i mean.. it happened the same with kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, debian etc
<Ramon> it works with windows
<gnomefreak> Ramon: debians gnome/kde/xfce is different than ours so it may not act the same way (same result differnet way to get there)
<Ramon> but i have no gui installed
<gnomefreak> Ramon: im going on what you stated a few lines up, kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu only differ in GUI server is same for all
<gnomefreak> Ramon: you really wan to go to debians freenode server and ask in thier debian support channel (used to be on freenode at #debian)
<Ramon> I did it gnome
<Ramon> but no one answers
<Ramon> they even said they 1)didnt know 2) didnt care
<Ramon> spent 2 hours in there
<Ramon> not even a clue of what could be happening
<Diana> hi
<Lectus> hi
<Diana> i need help
<Lectus> what's up?
<Diana> i'm installing xubuntu on an old laptop
<Diana> the drivers don't work on it and i don't have a disc
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu hates my video card
<Catoptromancy> on my laptop
<Diana> so i downloaded the wireless driver on my desktop and burned it to a disc
<Diana> did i go wrong there?
<Diana> so far?
<Lectus> I never installed wireless. Only PPPoE here. Can't help. :(
<Diana> do you know how to install a driver from a disk onto the xubuntu though?
<Pumpernickel> Are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<Diana> no
<Diana> i don't know what that is
<Diana> i'm new to all this
<Diana> i just know that my wireless card won't work without a driver
<Diana> so i'm trying to resolve that issue
<Pumpernickel> What driver are you trying to use?
<Catoptromancy> find the folder with .inf file
<Diana> the one that came with the gateway computer.  i downloaded it from their site
<Pumpernickel> Then yes, you're trying to use ndiswrapper.
<Catoptromancy> Diana : find the folder with .inf file
<Catoptromancy> err sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper
<Pumpernickel> Since it's a windows driver, it'll need the compatibility layer.
<Catoptromancy> with xubuntu cd indrive
<Pumpernickel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Catoptromancy> or you can go into CD and look for a folder called "pool" its somewhere around there
<Catoptromancy> click on 2 .deb file, ndiswrapper-util, ndis-common
<Catoptromancy> that will install it
<Diana> thanks
<Catoptromancy> then
<Catoptromancy> ndiswrapper -i nameoffile.inf
<Catoptromancy> in terminal
<Catoptromancy> iun folder of driver
<Catoptromancy> once you figure it out, it literally takes 45 secodns to install
<Diana> ok
<Catoptromancy> I put the 3 driver files and both ndiswarpper .debs in a folder on a USB flashdrive
<Catoptromancy> very fast for next time = )
<Catoptromancy> sudo ndiswrapper -i nameoffile.inf
<Catoptromancy> i meant that
<Diana> i'm too stupid to do this
<Diana> lol
<Catoptromancy> heh its easy
<Catoptromancy> you found .debs?
<Diana> no
<Catoptromancy> search through xubuntu cd
<Catoptromancy> look in every folder
<Catoptromancy> all i remember its somewhere in "pool"
<Diana> i should have the xubuntu cd in rather than the driver cd in?
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu first
<Diana> ok
<Catoptromancy> and what kind of wireless card is it?
<Diana> linxus
<Catoptromancy> ok good
<Catoptromancy> linksys?
<Catoptromancy> should be easy
<Diana> yes sorry
<Diana> wpc54gs
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> first thing is look for ndis-utils.deb and ndis-common,deb
<Catoptromancy> on xunbuntu cd
<Catoptromancy> they are in same folder
<Diana> i can't get the cd drive to open
<Catoptromancy> ak
<Catoptromancy> might need to be mounted
<Catoptromancy> err
<Catoptromancy> open folder or open tray?
<Catoptromancy> right click, the CD icon and press eject or unmount
<Catoptromancy> happens to me
<Diana> got it
<Diana> so after it loads, i put the xubuntu disc in?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> look for ndis-utils.deb and ndis-common,deb
<Catoptromancy> on xubuntu cd
<Diana> ndiswrapper?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Diana> it has an open box
<Diana> what now?
<Catoptromancy> open box?
<Diana> i clicked on it
<Diana> and it installed something
<Catoptromancy> oh click install
<Catoptromancy> click both
<Catoptromancy> install both
<Diana> there was only one
<Catoptromancy> what was exact name?
<Diana> ndiswrapper-utils
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> in fiesty?
<Catoptromancy> you also need ndiswrapper-common
<Catoptromancy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<Catoptromancy> both should have been in folder
<Diana> but how do i get it from one computer to the other?
<Catoptromancy> flashdrive?
<Catoptromancy> floppy
<Diana> k
<Catoptromancy> both really should be on cd
<Catoptromancy> pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/    on cd
<Catoptromancy> both are thiere
<Catoptromancy> 7.04 cd
<Diana> i have 6 something
<Catoptromancy> i guess use floppy
<Catoptromancy> or flash
<Diana> do i just put it in the computer?
<Diana> or restart?
<Catoptromancy> no need to restart
<Catoptromancy> just install both .debs
<Catoptromancy> i reccomend just putting them on desktop
<Catoptromancy> making copies
<Catoptromancy> easier for future use
<Catoptromancy> drivers and both debs should fit on a floppy
<Catoptromancy> = )
<Diana> i clicked on install and it was a help file
<Diana> and it said to install the windows driver first :S
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> Diana
<Catoptromancy> in terminal "ndiswrapper"
<Catoptromancy> and see what it says
<Diana> manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper then gives a list
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> it seems to be already installed
<Diana> ok
<Catoptromancy> put drivers cd in
<Catoptromancy> look for a folder on it "rt2500" or something similar looking
<Catoptromancy> gt5000, rs4000
<Catoptromancy> whatever
<Diana> how do i get the cdrom to eject again?
<Catoptromancy> right click
<Diana> ok i have the driver disc in, what now?
<Diana> it won't open
<Catoptromancy> right click and mount
<Diana> still not working
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<Catoptromancy> reboot i guess
<Catoptromancy> might kick something in
<Diana> i'm sure i did something wrong
<Diana> was i supposed to save it as an iso file?
<Diana> even the driver?
<Diana> i don't know what an iso file is
<Diana> lol
<Catoptromancy> its a cd image
<Catoptromancy> i have no clue on how you even got it to save as an iso
<Diana> i didn't
<Diana> i was going to download zenwalk earlier and was told it had to be saved as an iso and i needed nero
<Diana> so i didn't do it
<Diana> i just used this xubuntu disc i have
<Catoptromancy> you can burn .iso files with most software
<Catoptromancy> you dont need that .iso
<Catoptromancy> its slackware based I think
<Catoptromancy> slackware is not easy to use
<Diana> i just don't think it's going to work
<Catoptromancy> it will
<Diana> i rebooted and the disc still won't load
<Catoptromancy> go throguh the file manager to /media/
<Diana> same thing
<Catoptromancy> you might need to edit fstab
<Catoptromancy> its not easy
<Diana> ok
<Jester45> fstab isnt that hard
<Catoptromancy> nope but confusing if you never sen it
<Catoptromancy> seen
<Catoptromancy> I managed to edit it once
<Catoptromancy> and got my CD player owkring
<Catoptromancy> not really even sure what i did
* Jester45 makes his from scratch 
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Ghostvirus> can anyone recommend a character map app?
<Ghostvirus> i know there's gucharmap, but that has some gnome deps
<Jester45> its pretty dead in here today
<Ghostvirus> isn't it always?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> !meeting
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Jester45> when the next one....
* Jester45 heads to the channel
<Ghostvirus> i get the feeling i'm going to end up going with gucharmap :/
<darwin81> Is computer with a 400MHz processor and 256 MB of RAM be enough to run Xubuntu nicely?
<peepsalot> xfdesktop and xfce4-menu-plugin aer using up 380 mb each on my computer, not sure why.  it doesn't normally use this much
<peepsalot> anyone know what might cause them to hog so much memory?
<crimsun> darwin81: sure.
<galorin> I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and xfce has started launching applications when I put in a CD/DVD/USB,and I don't want it to do that.  How do I stop it?
<TheSheep> galorin: open thunar, got to edit->preferences, last tab
<TheSheep> galorin: and click on the link
<galorin> trying toclick,and it aint clicking..
<TheSheep> galorin: works for me, maybe the window is somewhere already on your desktop?
<galorin> had to reinstall thunar.  I don't thinkmy upgrade went as smooth as I hoped
<galorin> TheSheep, it did work aftre the reinstall,thanks a bunch.
<markmarques> Hi.. I do have a generic question regarding Xubuntu latest beta release....
<galorin> beta.. use at your own risk
<markmarques> oh... ? the problem: unable to install....
<markmarques> Although it starts correctly and then it reports as CDROM not being present...
<markmarques> using the ash shell and trind to read the cdrom mount point reports as empty ? !
<galorin> bug in the installer?
<galorin> or bad burn maybe
<markmarques> the md5 hash reports correctly...
<markmarques> it can see correclty the HDD partitions though...
<markmarques> after locking reporting "unable to mount CDROM" it goes to a screen asking for the PCMCIA connections ?!
<gerro> trying to setup a printer and I get message "You will need to install the `gutenprint-foomatic` package in order to use this driver." which package is that? All I found was foomatic-db-gutenprint
<gerro> hmm I'll see if something in forum I overlooked maybe some newbie guide for this :)
<Zvezdichko> hello, how could I completely remove xfce from my desktop?
<insmod> <Zvezdichko> apt-get -r xfce*
<insmod> <Zvezdichko> i like enlightenment :)
<insmod> <Zvezdichko> and u don't remove it from the desktop - u remove the wm
<Zvezdichko> i already tried with apt-get remove xfce4-all packages
<Zvezdichko> this will work
<Zvezdichko> I may switch back to xfce someday
<Harna> hi
<Harna> where i can change config menu in xfce (zxubuntu)?
<TheSheep> change config menu?
<Harna> ehh
<Harna> you know i want add something and remove
<Harna> but i don't know how
<TheSheep> but what is the config menu? which menu is that?
<gnomefreak> main menu?
<gerro> good morning all you peoples!
<gerro> :D
<gerro> wonder what everyone up to so quiet here
<aroo> Early here in the states
<Merchelo> 2pm in dublin
<derjens> hi everybody
<derjens> i've got a crazy problem with my mouse...
<derjens> i've just installed xubuntu some days ago and the mouse worked fine... today i started the box and the mouse pointer moves VERY slowly
<derjens> 2 mice show the same problem...
<derjens> CPU usage is not at 100%
<derjens> do you have any explanation for that?
<zials> err.. try : Applications -> Settings -> Mouse Settings
<zials> maybe someone messed with those settings?
<derjens> there is nobody who could mess it up. and i didn't even call this window
<derjens> the mouse will move to the place it would move to with ordinary speed but this takes a long time. so it arrives at its place a long time after you stopped moving the mouse
<derjens> this is strange
<zials> have you tried rebooting? O.o
<derjens> zials, yes i tried
<derjens> i have now connected it via an usb/ps2 adapter and it works fine again
<derjens> but nevertheless i would like to know what the reason was
<derjens> i am not sure whether this could occur in future also with the ps/2 port
<zials> I'm not too sure...
<Apsenti> hello. I'm trying to totally remove [purge]  xubuntu-desktop but it seems apt-get, aptitude, etc aren't working that good. could anyone help?
<Pumpernickel> xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.  If you want the entire thing gone, you'll have to run apt-get autoremove.
<Apsenti> just 'apt-get autoremove'? no other parameters? [i'm trying to remove the settings, so i can re-install it] 
<Apsenti> xfce's settings
<Pumpernickel> Most settings are user-specific.
<Pumpernickel> They're stored, usually, in ~/.config.
<Pumpernickel> If that's all you want to remove, you shouldn't have to reinstall the entire desktop environment.
<Apsenti> so, by deleting everything in ~/config, will every setting having to do with xfce go?
<Pumpernickel> Most, yeah.  It'll revert to the default settings.
<Apsenti> see, the problem is I can't logout from xfce desktop, I trying purging/reinstalling it but to no avail.
<Apsenti> ok. I'll try that
<Apsenti> bb
<Pumpernickel> ...sigh...
<Pumpernickel> That would've been a good thing to mention at the beginning.
<blithen> Anyone on?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blithen> I am having trouble with flash, I installed it, but I am still getting errors when I go to a site with flash
<Pumpernickel> Errors?
<blithen> Sorry not errors.
<blithen> But it closes out without warning.
<Pumpernickel> If you launch the browser from a terminal, what does the traceback show?
<blithen> Uhm...>>;; Man I wish I wasn't such a newb. How do you do that?
<blithen> What do you type I mean.
<Pumpernickel> Which browser do you use?
<blithen> Mozilla
<blithen> Then again I also tried Galeon, same thing. But I uninstalled that.
<Pumpernickel> In a terminal, then, type in 'moz' and hit tab twice.
<blithen> So then what would the trace back be?
<Pumpernickel> What it prints out before it dies.
<blithen> It says nothing.
<blithen> I just, closes out.
<blithen> Wait
<blithen> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<blithen> There
<Pumpernickel> Just paste the entire thing.
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blithen> That's all it says
<blithen> blithen@Computer:~$ mozilla
<blithen> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<blithen> blithen@Computer:~$
<Pumpernickel> bug 14911
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14911 in firefox "Flash plugin problem with ARGB visuals causes crash" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/14911
<blithen> HMmm.
<blithen> Get anything else?
<blithen> This is kinda confusing for me.
<blithen> ._.
<blithen> Okay
<blithen> So I found a patch
<blithen> and I tried to run it, but it's saying permission denied.
<blithen> Anyway to get around that?
<Merchelo> su
<Merchelo> or even sudo
<blithen> Huh?
<blithen> Sorry, it disconnected me.
<blithen> like that?
<blithen> sudo /home/blithen/flash+composite.patch
<blithen> this*
<magic_ninja> does anyone know who the admin of #winehq is
<blithen> Nope.
<Merchelo> su - ; /home/blithen/flash+compsite.patch
<blithen> I'm trying to run something using the terminal, but it keeps saying permisson denied anyway to get around this?
<maxamillion> blithen: what are you trying to run?
<blithen> Nevermind I got it figured out.
<blithen> It was a .run
<blithen> but
<blithen> chmod +x blabla.run
<blithen> then
<blithen> I can't remember the other part.
<blithen> But I got it working ^^
<exw> does xubuntu use rpm's from the ubuntu repo or its own repo?
<Pumpernickel> It doesn't use rpms.
<Pumpernickel> Being Debian, not RedHat, based, it uses .deb packages.
<exw> right... doh!
<Pumpernickel> But yes, the repository is shared with Ubuntu.
<exw> ok thanks
<liway> hello... need help re xubuntu feisty... ne1 around?
<j1mc> a few people...
<j1mc> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blithen> xD
<blithen> I do have a question though. I have been having a problem with sites dealing with java and flash.
<blithen> When I backtrace this comes up.
<blithen> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<liway> i just installed the xubuntu-desktop... its really fast (10x faster than ubuntu!) and i like it. however, how can i see the network status icon that's in the ubuntu-desktop at the top panel? i can't seem to connect with my wireless router.
<blithen> That I have no idea.
<blithen> Search on the forums maybe.
<liway> i'll ask in the ubuntu forum
<liway> thanks blithen
<Pumpernickel> !info xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<ubotu> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin: Gnome applets plugin for Xfce panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-3ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 288 kB
<j1mc> Pumpernickel: what does that package do?  i've never heard of it before.
<liway> Pumpernickel: how can i view available wifi networks on xubuntu laptop
<blithen> Pumpernickel, who's problem is it suppose to fix?
<Pumpernickel> It's a compatibility applet that lets you run gnome-applet type programs in the xfce panel.
<Pumpernickel> liway: wifi-radar is a decent program.
<j1mc> liway: also, if you aren't afraid of the command line, "sudo iwlist [interface name]  scan" works
<j1mc> so, for me, that would be "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"
<j1mc> and it lists all available wireless networks
<j1mc> as Pumpernickel said, though... wifi-radar is a good, lightweight wireless app... it does have some difficulty with some types of encryption, though.
<blithen> Okay
<blithen> I got some error here.
<exw> does xubuntu automatically mount a floppy? where would ( my brother on the phone ;-) find the floppy?
<blithen> I'll just copy the whole thing.
<blithen> blithen@Computer:~/weee$ ./configure
<blithen> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<blithen> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<blithen> checking for gawk... no
<blithen> checking for mawk... mawk
<blithen> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<blithen> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
<blithen> checking for style of include used by make... GNU
<blithen> checking for gcc... gcc
<blithen> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<blithen> See `config.log' for more details.
<blithen> blithen@Computer:~/weee$
<blithen> Sooooo....any help?
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pleia2> blithen: put this into google: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<pleia2> there are a few solutions
<pleia2> and use pastebin next time (as Pumpernickel shows)
<blithen> pastebin?
<Pumpernickel> !paste > blithen
<blithen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blithen> pleia2 can you give me a link to one of them that has the solution for linux. I've clicked on 2 of them and they've both for mac
<pleia2> blithen: try installing the build-essential package
<pleia2> here's a forum link that gives some possible solutions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91073.html
<pleia2> searching the forums is good, they have tons of answers archived
<liway_> hi. i installed wifi-radar and it worked. but that's not what i'm looking for... i just wish that a networking icon be placed beside the battery indicator which, if clicked, will show to choose either wired or any of  the wireless networks...  help pls...
<j1mc> liway_: you can install the gnome network manager, but it will introduce gnome libraries, which xfce users prefer to avoid using.
<j1mc> do apt-cache search gnome network manager, and you'll find that program.
<j1mc> install it, and then type "nm-applet" from the command line.
<maxamillion> !info network-manager-gnome | liway_
<ubotu> liway_: network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maxamillion> good ubotu
* maxamillion goes back to his concurrent systems text book
<liway_> jlmc: is there some sort of n etwork  manager on xubuntu/xfce?
<j1mc> liway_: not yet
<maxamillion> liway_: there are currently 2 different ones in development, but neither are considered to be stable enough for "production" or to ship by default .... but it is in the works
* maxamillion goes back to his concurrent systems text book ... again
<liway_> is this ok to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239178&page=2
* maxamillion checks
<liway_> what is the System Tray in xubuntu?
<maxamillion> liway_: do you use gaim?
<liway_> yes
<maxamillion> liway_: when you sign on, the gaim icon shows up in the panel ... that's the system tray
<maxamillion> liway_: well, the place where it shows up is the system tray
<liway_> ok...
<liway_> have you seen the link?
<liway_> does it mean that if i install the gnome network-manager, there'll be lotsa other gnome stuff to be shoved into my system? (btw, both ubuntu and xubuntu are installed in my laptop.)
<blithen> gobject-2.0 what is that?
<TheSheep> blithen: a set of helper libraries for OO-oriented programming in plain C
<TheSheep> blithen: whole gtk is written using it
<liway_> is there another program like wifi-radar?
<blithen> The Sheep, do you know of a way to download it?
<blithen> Or where rather.
<TheSheep> !info gobject
<ubotu> Package gobject does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> !info libgobject
<ubotu> Package libgobject does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheSheep> :/
<blithen> xD
<TheSheep> it's part of glib it seems :/
<liway_> maxamillion: i have both ubuntu and xubuntu desktops installed on my laptop... how to i acvtiate the network-manager in my "system tray" everytime i use xubuntu?
<liway_> i have both ubuntu and xubuntu desktops installed on my laptop... how to i acvtiate the network-manager in my "system tray" everytime i use xubuntu?
<blithen> Well
<blithen> I'm totally stumped.
<liway> hi. i just removed ubuntu-desktop! now, is there a way to change the bootup/shutdown splash page from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<maxamillion> liway: lemme find you a link ... just a moment
<liway> thanks maxamillion!
<nzk> Why is Xubuntu so slow?
<nzk> XFCE, KDE, and GNOME are all too slow
<TheSheep> nzk: try DOS
<nzk> On a relatively fast (3.46ghz, 1GB RAM) computer
<nzk> Should I reinstall?
<TheSheep> nzk: I think you must be having some hardware problem
<nzk> That's everyone's diagnosis
<TheSheep> nzk: see? :)
<maxamillion> liway: i believe the command is "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<nzk> How do I remedy it?
<maxamillion> liway: and then you select the xubuntu one
<nzk> There was no such problem this time last year, when I first installed Ubuntu
<TheSheep> nzk: have your hardware checked?
<nzk> TheSheep, where?
<TheSheep> nzk: where you bought it, usually
<liway> maxamillion: i'll try it now
<maxamillion> nzk: go to www.ultimatebootcd.com and run some diagnostic utilities on your hardware
<maxamillion> liway: ok
<nzk> maxamillion, smart!
<liway> maxamillion: i did it. i'll just reboot and see if it works. will come back. MARAMING SALAMAT PO! (that's "many thanks" in Tagalog)
<maxamillion> never heard of Tagalog
<maxamillion> .... interesting
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... its lunch time, be back in an hour
<liway> hi. i removed the gnome-desktop and all gnome stuff and bloat like openoffice. is there a lightweight PRESENTATION (Powerpoint) maker and editor for xubuntu?
<nikolam> No more lightweight like Abiword And Gnumeric. But for presentations... hmp dont know
<zials> he's already logged
<zials> ..off*
<TheSheep> attention span of a mayfly
<TheSheep> beamer is nice
<maxamillion> TheSheep: beamer as in BMW?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: no, as in latex
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ahhhh, yeah ... i'm not entirely familiar with latex, i should be... but i'm not
* maxamillion is writing a noob-ish version of wc for practice
<maxamillion> in C*
<ahshah> hi, i don't have bsd-lpr as a printing option, can someone help me figure out why?
<k> why does my copy/paste break regularly?
<TheSheep> k: because there is no clipboard
<maxamillion> k: you talking about with firefox? ... i used to have that issue and i think its just firefox because i have had that problem on multiple distros
<k> ah ok
<maxamillion> or that
<TheSheep> k: linux has no clipboard, you cannot paste from a program you already closed
<k> well theyre still open
<k> i think its firefox
<TheSheep> k: another thing -- just selecting text makes it 'copy'
<Catoptromancy> actually
<maxamillion> k: yeah, if you have a knoppix cd laying around, try it on there ... it does it too
<Catoptromancy> I made a "notepad" .txt on a FAT32 partition
<Catoptromancy> made a sn shortcut
<Catoptromancy> sh
<Catoptromancy> so I copy and paste stuff into different OSes, from same file
<k> i restarted firefox and its still doing it... just trying to copy a link from the address bar to a gaim conversation
<k> it breaks randomly... its pasting something i copied hours ago
<Catoptromancy> that should work
<Catoptromancy> right click and selecet copy
<maxamillion> k: yeah, you just have to re-copy it (sometimes takes a couple times) and it will eventually work
<Catoptromancy> sometimes program are odd about copying
<TheSheep> k: just select the url and use the middle mouse button to paste
<k> TheSheep, thats not working
<TheSheep> k: you might want to add a clipman plugin to your panel
<maxamillion> Catoptromancy: it happens alot with firefox :/
<k> i normally only use that to copy from the terminal
<Catoptromancy> on Mirnada I need to copy twice
<k> ill check that out
<maxamillion> brb
<Catoptromancy> there is a task bar button you can add that is similar to clipbaord
<Catoptromancy> but i prefer shortcut to a .txt file
<TheSheep> k: this explains the mechanics in action a little: http://standards.freedesktop.org/clipboards-spec/clipboards-0.1.txt
<darwin81> Can I use the keyboard to control the pointer?
#xubuntu 2007-07-06
<vidd> darwin81, yes
* vidd saw a how to....
<TheSheep> alt+shift+numlock
<TheSheep> then use the numbpad
* vidd cannot get the synchronize time to work....
<vidd> is there a know fix?
<vidd> The synchronize now button is grey'd out
<vidd> anyone know how to get the time synchonization to work?
<maxamillion> vidd: change it manually and then i believe the synchronize button will become active (i think this might be a bug)
<vidd> maxamillion, how? and where?
<maxamillion> vidd: in the change time app in Applications->System->Date&Time
<maxamillion> i gotta go, getting off work
<vidd> what is current time?
<maxamillion> vidd: my time zone? 17:56
<vidd> then it aint working
<vidd> =\
<maxamillion> stellar
* vidd is off by like half an hour!
<maxamillion> weird, normally it is off by hours, not halves
<vidd> the time zone is right....
<Pumpernickel> Maybe it's synched to Newfoundland time.
<maxamillion> lol
<vidd> just the TIME is off
<maxamillion> i gotta run
<maxamillion> vidd: i think "sudo date -s 1800" should correct it .... irrc
<maxamillion> laters
<servaas-xubuntu-> wat een stilte xubuntu is te makkelijk aan het worden :-)
<cheeseboy> can anyone tell me whats causing this http://rafb.net/p/NtDCS379.html error when i try to compile mysqltcl ? and how do i fix?
<Pumpernickel> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, do you know if its possible to fix a stab problem. that when the machine boots fstab errors and remounts as readonly... so i cant modify the fstab
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, use a livecd.
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> its an off-site server
<Pumpernickel> Get the server maintainer to use a livecd.
<Jester45> darn
<Jester45> thats gonna take a bit
<gerro> hello everyone
<illu45> hi
<gerro> illu45: how things going?
<illu45> gerro, pretty good, thanks. IRC is a bit dead tonight, it seems :(. How are you?
<gerro> illu45: ah fine just trying to learn how to use a printer. sorry was getting some coffee too
<illu45> gerro, ah, np :). Got a new printer, then?
<gerro> illu45: its a lexmark x83 one of those multi ones scanner/printer/whatever
<illu45> Ah, nice :). Does it work with Uby, then?
<gerro> I figured out have to use z42 driver with it but problem is I don't know what sort of connection a plugin through usb would be called
<gerro> well printing works but scanner doesn't (had trouble with that too when on windows scanned dark blobs)
<wetodd> hey i started out with gnome (dapper) then installed xfce and deleted gnome, and now my add/remove programs thing is gone, can i bring it back?
<gerro> wetodd: you did it wrong
<gerro> wetodd: do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wetodd> fuck
<gerro> might want to also add --purge option to ubuntu-desktop thing
<gerro> wetodd: everything alright
<vidd_laptop> !language | wetodd
<ubotu> wetodd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gerro> just do apt-get install gnome
<wetodd> and then how do i remove gnome after that? and when i remove gnome again will add/remove still be there?
<vidd_laptop> question....how do i use a live cd to fix my fstab/
<vidd_laptop> ?
<gerro> xubuntu uses parts of gnome
<gerro> vidd_laptop: fstab is in /etc
<vidd_laptop> ok....
<vidd_laptop> so i have the live cd in.....
<gerro> so mount your hard drive with livecd and check there
<wetodd> becausei dont have a really good machine, its got a small HD so gnome was taking up space that wasnt being used, so should i keep gnome or what?
<illu45> wetodd, afaik, the Add/Remove is a gnome app. I'm not sure if there's a xfce alternative to it or not
<vidd_laptop> gerro, how do you mount your hard drive from the live cd?
<gerro> wetodd: its best to do a regular xubuntu install because installing ubuntu then setting it up as xubuntu does sometimes leave left over programs
<gerro> vidd_laptop: it will be displayed on desktop just click it
<wetodd> gerro: should i get rid of all desktop enviornments then install xubuntu?
<wetodd> i cant get an xubuntu CD
<gerro> wetodd: look remove the ubuntu-desktop package and install the xubuntu-desktop package, also install whatever you removed
<vidd_laptop> wetodd, what DO you have?6.10?
<wetodd> 6.06 i had problems upgrading
<wetodd> i want 6.10 but i get some weird error
<gerro> 6.06 is good, I had same issue while back with converting ubuntu to xubuntu because I did a network based install
<illu45> vidd_laptop, the drives should be automounted with the LiveCD
<gerro> wetodd: if its an older machine then might want to stick with dapper its bit more stable and customizable
<vidd_laptop> illu45, welll......its not
<vidd_laptop> all i have on the desktop is examples and install
<illu45> Hm...
<wetodd> gerro: thank you
<illu45> vidd_laptop, what do you get if you type "mount" (minus quotes) in a terminal window?
<gerro> wetodd: no problem and a little tip if its a laptop and uses a battery don't use that battery monitor plugin for panel
<gerro> wetodd: it automatically spawns an icon when unplugged and that one doesn't make the panel all big lookin
<wetodd> got it, thanks again, later
<vidd_laptop> illu45, all kinds of stuff......what am i looking for?
<illu45> vidd_laptop, there should be something mounted from /dev/ to /media/, probably something like hdc1, or sda1. The filesystem should be written beside it, too
<vidd_laptop> i have udev on dev
<vidd_laptop> nothing goes to media
<illu45> Hm...
<vidd_laptop> if it matters..im usining 6.10 live
<gerro> should still work the same
<gerro> I think
<gerro> can you try loading up feisty?
<vidd_laptop> sure
<vidd_laptop> let me dl it
<NKUMike> Can anyone who has Synergy walk me through setting up the client on xubuntu and the server on xp and connecting the two?
<gerro> NKUMike: wow that thing sounds kool, I'll look into it some
<NKUMike> ha alright
<gerro> NKUMike: what do you use it for?
<NKUMike> I havent set it up yet but I have two computers attached to the same monitor and I am tired of having two keyboards and mice
<gerro> how do you have 2 computers hooked to same monitor?
<crimsun> KVM, possibly?
<illu45> through a monitor switch, I'm assuming
<vidd_laptop> gerro, that's easy...you get a moniter switch
<illu45> hehe
<gerro> okay..
<vidd_laptop> you can use them to share the same keyboard and mouse too
<Jester45> yep
<NKUMike> My monitor has both a vga connection and a dvi connection so I put one in each port
<Jester45> or that
<vidd_laptop> mine works by double-tapping the scroll lock key
<NKUMike> wow that sounds nice, I have to go through the monitor menu to switch the source (very annoying)
<stevej> If you still have two keyboards and mice, you may want to look into the program "synergy"
<NKUMike> stevej: that was my question I was looking for someone who could walk me through it, as I am a total newb
<gerro> lol
<stevej> Aren't we all!
<NKUMike> I guess
<NKUMike> Do you have it set up?
<stevej> The manual page is beter than most, it has very good instructions.
<NKUMike> on their website?
<stevej> NKUMike - Yes, on my kids machines.
<Jester45> NKUMike, man synergy
<NKUMike> no manual entry for synergy
<Jester45> do you have it installed?
<NKUMike> man synergyc
<stevej> Do you have it installed?
<NKUMike> yeah
<Jester45> hehe
<stevej> Try man synergyc
<stevej> and syneryd
<stevej> The client connection and deamon server.
<NKUMike> yeah synergyc worked
<gerro> Parrellel Port #1, Parallel Port #2, LPT # 1, Serial Port # 1, AppSocket/HP JetDirect, HP Fax (HPLIP), HP Printer(HPLIP), Internet Printing Protocol (ipp), LPD/LPR Host or Printer, Windows Printer via SAMBA, Other. which do I pick for "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 043d:003d Lexmark International, Inc. X83 Scan/Print/Copy"
<gerro> that is what lsusb says :/
<Jester45> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stevej> Sorry, synergys for the server, synergyc for the client.
<NKUMike> yeah, on another note, is there a vnc server automatically installed with xubuntue?
<gerro> Jester45: who you talking to?
<vidd_laptop> server....no
<NKUMike> alright thanks
<vidd_laptop> NKUMike, you can always just apt-get it
<gerro> NKUMike: I was hoping to setup vnc over ssh or some equivalent, heard of nxserver too
<stevej> I don't think so, vin is bundled in with gnome, Ubuntu left it out of Xuby.
<stevej> Sorry, vino.
<gerro> vino?
<NKUMike> vidd_laptop: do you have a particular fave?
<gerro> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stevej> NXServer rocks!
<NKUMike> really?
<vidd_laptop> NKUMike, nope....ssh works fine for me
<gerro> stevej: any clue how to set it up though?
<gerro> maybe a good guide
<NKUMike> !NXServer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nxserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerro> NKUMike: its not in repositories, dont' know how much of it is gpl licensed
<stevej> I set up my own archive of all of the relevent packages from nomachines website.
<NKUMike> stevej: what is the client like? Similar to vnc in portability?
<stevej> It isn't gpl (some parts are), but it's free for personal use.
<gerro> NKUMike: supposedly its like lite vnc with extra options
<NKUMike> ohhh ahhh extra options
<stevej> It's much faster, has sound and data transfer, is more secure and has better color rendition, other than that, it just rocks.
<NKUMike> Sounds good to me
<stevej> i have a version installed on a damnsmalllinux CD that autostarts and connects to my server here at home.
<gerro> stevej: omg I always wanted to do that
<stevej> It works very well, I can run it from a workstation at the local library (wow do they freak), the rout usually goes from Cincinnati, Ohio, to Chicago, then St. Lois, then back here to Cinci. I can play jezball to level 12 on that connection.
<gerro> stevej: is second post of this thread all that's needed? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204976 what about generating your own key?
<Jester45> anyone know how to access a SD card that is inside of a mp3 player? i can look inside the mp3 player but not the card
<Jester45> on windows it makes the card a seprate device (letter)
* gerro uses his ds lite as an mp3 player
<stevej> Here's everything I did to get the packages in;  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28751/
<gerro> yay thx stevej
<gerro> umm?
<NKUMike> I am confused too
<NKUMike> How do you install an rpm that is on the desktop?
<stevej> I just installed the .debs that are listed at the bottom (ignore the previous versions), and it worked, I didn't make any changes to keys, but I did go back later and have ssh run on a different port.
<stevej> I didn't install the .rpms, but I run a number of different servers, I got the clients for windblows, redhat and debian.
<stevej> All I installed on the Ubuntu box was the .deb files.
<NKUMike> Where are the deb files?
<stevej> But the proper way to install a .rpm in debian is to use alien to converrt it to a .deb
* gerro too busy shooting aliens on tremulous
<stevej> I downloaded them from the nomachine.com website into a directory on my local machine, /usr/local/deb-pax/
<gerro> yeah I was wondering what all that mess was you wrote
<gerro> lot of comments # :)
<stevej> It helps my aged and feeble brain.
<stevej> By keeping my own repository, when nomachine releases an update, I can download the packages, run the script, and then synaptic catches the update and keeps everything running nicely. Even gets the dependencies fixed up nicely.
<gerro> ohh
<stevej> NKUMike, are you in the Erlanger area?
<gerro> that sort of makes sense
<NKUMike> covington
<stevej> You should drop by our meeting sometime; http://www.clug.org/
<NKUMike> Sweet I will have to check that out!
<gerro> my printer setup program keeps saying "database error you will need to install the 'gutenprint-foomatic' package
<gerro> I have that and several other packages though
<stevej> About 25 of us, but you just missed the picnic.
<NKUMike> oh well
<stevej> By the way, all you need on the server end is nxnode and nxserver.
<stevej> I haven't been able to get nxplugin working yet, but I'm hopeful for this weekend.
<gerro> nxplugin?
<stevej> It's a webserver, feeds out a java client so you can load any app or a full desktop in a web page, sort of.
<gerro> ohhh yeah I saw that before
<gerro>  tell me how it goes kay
<stevej> actually it's content for a webserver, not the server itself.
<NKUMike> Once the deb is installed do I need to keep the deb file?
<gerro> NKUMike: nope
<NKUMike> All is installed now for the config!
<gerro> nkumike: in fact think you can delete your whole /var to remove all logs and deb caches
<gerro> I had to do that for a comp booting off small flash drive
<NKUMike> how small was it!
<stevej> And my question for the night, I have installed xubuntu on a laptop and a desktop, both do the same thing, when I open a terminal through "Applications, Accessories, Terminal", I get an immediate logout.
<s|k> what music player is on xubuntu by default?
<gerro> nkumike: 4gb so plenty of space
<s|k> I can't find it
<stevej> I wouldn't recommend rm /var you might loose things you'd rather keep around..
<NKUMike> Anyone know where the NX server installs itself?
<s|k> is it amarok?
<NKUMike> nevermind on that question
<Jester45> NKUMike, you can open snyaptics and kinds where
<legacygti> can i ask a really simple question?
<Jester45> right click on the name and click advance or properties
<stevej> You shouldn't need to change the config, give it a try befor playing.
<legacygti> or is there a newbie channel somewhere?
<stevej> You just asked two.
<legacygti> true
<gerro> mail, cache, log, spool, tmp from /var can be deleted though, wasn't too sure about rest
<stevej> This is the newbie channel, ask away.
<legacygti> where is the device manager in xubuntu, i am trying to see if my network cards are installed correctly
<legacygti> and google has failed me already
<NKUMike> stevej: so I dont need to edit the ssh config file or anything?
<gerro> legacygti: lshw, lsusb, ifconfig
<stevej> I didn't.
<stevej> Just try running the client and connect to localhost, with your own or another users credentials.
<NKUMike> How do you start it?
<stevej> /usr/NX/bin/nxclient in a terminal, then you can see if there is any ugliness in it's output.
<NKUMike> how do you start the server?
<stevej> It starts when you make the connection, very cool really.
<NKUMike> Also I have the /usr/NX/bin set as the working directory and i type nxclient and it says command not found
<NKUMike> However I am also looking right at the executable in a file explorer
<NKUMike> Woah nevermind it has a GUI!!!
<stevej> Type the full path and filename in a terminal, see if that helps.
<NKUMike> what would be the host for the local machine, I never understood that is it just like 127.0.0.1 or something like that?
<stevej> Correct, or the word localhost
<NKUMike> alright thanks
<NKUMike> connection refused
<stevej> Set it to encrypt all data, not just the setup.
<legacygti> if i have a 4 port hub, and i want to share the internet and i want to share the internet between my linux box and my windows box do i need to use ipmasquerading??
<stevej> Do you have openssh-server installed?
<NKUMike> yes I do
<stevej> Can you 'ssh localhost'?
<NKUMike> connection refused
<stevej> What is the output of 'dpkg --get-selections | grep openssh' without the quotes?
<soccerdud> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem installing xUbuntu, I'm getting an error when installing saying "Out of memory: kill process 3116 (localledef)
<NKUMike> stevej: client and server install
<stevej> How about 'ssh 127.0.0.1'?
<stevej> If the later works, your /etc/hosts file may be torked.
<NKUMike> connection refused
<NKUMike> should i just reinstall openssh?
<stevej> If it doesn't, your ssh server may be.
<stevej> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<stevej> might help.
<stevej> Or at least give you clues.
<soccerdud> anyone have an idea on my problem? googled it and found nothing on this error :-\
<stevej> I wouldn't go to such extremes.
<stevej> soccerdud: How much memory in your machine? Have you checked the package integrity and run the memory test?
<NKUMike> yeah my config file was messed up, now its fixed and it looks like I am in business
<gerro> umm.. "
<gerro> A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus." wtf?
<gerro> first time I had that happen..
<stevej> All of your focus belong to us.
<gerro> think I clicked applications menu second time before synaptic asked for password
<gerro> stevej: lol nice one
<NKUMike> stevej: Now I am getting from NX, Server bit ubstakked ir NX access disabled
<stevej> ??
<NKUMike> Wow I don't know what I typed there,
<gerro> nkumike: haha you been ubstakked :P
<NKUMike> Server not installed or NX access disabled
<NKUMike> yep
<soccerdud> stevej: sry I walked awy from the computer...
<soccerdud> stevej: it has 64MB
<soccerdud> its an old computer, just trying to do somethign with
<stevej> That's tight, really tight.
<soccerdud> hmm alright
<stevej> Sounds like a router project to me.
<NKUMike> stevej: You have any idea whats up with the NXServer?
<stevej> NKUMike: Can you check that the nx user was added to your machine? grep nx /etc/passwd
<soccerdud> stevej: are you talking to me?
<stevej> soccerdude: no, that was aimed at my neighbor, Mike.
<soccerdud> alright.. well thanks for your help!
<soccerdud> I'lls ee if I can get small amount of RAM for it
<NKUMike> stevej: I got the following  nx:x:113:65534::/usr/NX/home/nx:/usr/NX/bin/nxserver
<NKUMike> I actually got past that one part, but now I am getting NX server has refused the connection
<battra> anyone know how menus are edited in xubuntu?
<Jester45> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jester45> the higher the nice the lower the priority right?
<gerro> I think
<battra> I installed Linneighborhood, but it's not showing up in the menu.  Anyone know how to go about editing the menu?
<gerro> Jester45: I mainly use that command for beryl to open non xgl enhanced x sessions with high priority for my full screen gaming :)
<gerro> wish there was a guide on that maybe I should write one
<NKUMike> ahhh!
<stevej> NKUMike: can you pastebin the config for your session? ~/.nx/config/*.nxs
<NKUMike> I fixed it! I didn't run the install scripts
<stevej> Install script?
<NKUMike>  sudo /usr/NX/scripts/setup/nxnode --install
<NKUMike> then same for the server
<stevej> Doh, I remember that - yes you need to do that.
<NKUMike> yeah, longest install of my life!
<NKUMike> Do you remember what you use for settings?  The part where you can choose unix, windows vnc and then where you can choose kde gnome or xdm?
<stevej> I use nx between my laptop and server on a dialup, it's pretty nice.
<stevej> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28753/
<stevej> That covers all of the values I use.
<NKUMike> Where do you put that?
<NKUMike> nevermind I got it
<NKUMike> thanks
<stevej> That's _part_ of my ~/.nx/config/MySelf.nxs
<stevej> Don't copy it in, it won't work.
<NKUMike> oh ok
<NKUMike> brb going to go try to install nx client on windows
<stevej> It doesn't have the stuff at the bottom that has to do with authintication.
<gerro> stevej: to use nx you need ssh server too though right? how do I disable the use of ssh except for nxclient
<stevej> I don't think you would want to, but let me think a moment.
<gerro> that's sort of what I was asking earlier
<stevej> Gerro: You can try adding 'AllowUsers nx' to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, I don't know if that will work or not.
<stevej> Why do you wish to limit the greatest server in the history of *nix?
<stevej> It's the only port I leave open 24/7, but I do have pam disabled.
<NKUMike> stevej: I guess I couldn't figure this out from your config file but what is the desktop you use?
<stevej> I use gnome.
<stevej> Line #29 in the pasty.
<NKUMike> Thats what I thought but I am getting this error: cannot run gnome-session etc
<NKUMike> does xubuntu have gnome installed by default?
<stevej> Are you trying to connect to xubuntu?
<NKUMike> yes
<Jester45> no... thats why its xubuntu
<NKUMike> thats what I thought
<stevej> No, it doesn't, hold on.
<stevej> Try "Desktop Unix Custom" and then "Run default x client script on server"
<NKUMike> cannot run /etc/X11/xdm/Xsessoion same as the gnome error
<Jester45> NKUMike, gnome is installable ubuntu-desktop is the meta package with all the other packages to isntall it
<Dave_> hello all
<NKUMike> I think I got it I just had to tell it to run startxfce4
<Jester45> hi Dave_
<stevej> That's it.
<Dave_> I am having trouble with my installation
<Jester45> Dave_, thats nice, do you have any details?
<Dave_> i reinstalled my xbuntu and did the required upgrades just fine, but then I tried to install the nvidia drivers like on wiki site
<Dave_> but then I can re-log into my linux, it says can't start x and it says can not find my card, and it points to PCI when my card is Agp
<Jester45> Dave_, you might want to try the restricted drivers manager
<Jester45> Dave_, look at your /etc/xorg.conf and tell us what driver your device is using
<Dave_> but I can not get into the desktop? is there a way to do it with the cd?
<Dave_> darn I wrote it down but I left it at my house I am on another comp
<Dave_> didnt occur to me to bring the paper
<Dave_> sry
<Jester45> just look into the xorg and tell me what card your using
<Dave_> but the driver is Nvidia tho
<Jester45> thats the non-opensource on correct
<Dave_> i am onanother comp right now so cant look into the xorg on my comp sry, but the driver was nvidia under the device setting
<stevej> Goodnight folks!
<Jester45> was before the messing with driver or after
<Jester45> night
<Dave_> hmm do not know, also I remember the glx is there also for the load area
<Jester45> well
<NKUMike> See ya Steve thanks for your help!
<Dave_> I couldnt get into my desktop after I ran the install
<stevej> My ypleasure.
<Jester45> make sure you disable the non-opensource driver and try to startx again, if that works then use the driver manager to install
<Dave_> I looked on the ubuntu wiki for nvidia and use the instruction there to install the nvidia,but it was for the original ubuntu not xubuntu
<Dave_> night steve
<Jester45> Dave_, that doesnt matter not with the xserver is the same package
<Jester45> xubuntu and ubuntu runs from the same repo
<Dave_> how do I disable it? I got into the config file using nano in the command line
<Jester45> as do all the other *buntus
<Dave_> oh ok
<Jester45> replace nvidia with nv
<Jester45> and save
<Dave_> under the device area correct there is only one I saw correct?
<Jester45> the diffreance is the defualt installed packages
<Dave_> ok
<Dave_> when I get back into my desktop after change if successful, do I use the restricted drivers to install then
<Jester45> ubuntu has ubuntu-desktop wich installs gnome and its packages, in xubuntu you have xubuntu-desktop and its xfce.
<Jester45> Dave_, yes i would go that way
<Dave_> correct, however when I got the error it said to restart gdm when the problem is corrected
<Jester45> Dave_, that will get you into the desktop
<Dave_> oh ok, even tho it uses xfce the start is gnome lol
<Jester45> startx is just a test you can restart gdm via sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> no its not gnome
<Dave_> oh ok
<Jester45> it has some gnome parts like gdm but thats just for a better user experience. you can replace gdm with xdm or kdm if you want a kde variant
<Dave_> I need to get familiar with linux again I am so rusty I forgot all I learned from before
<Dave_> also a question, do I use apt-get to get wine installed because the I tried the sh WineCVS.sh to install and also used sudo before it but I get an error
<Dave_> it says test error or something plus other stuff
<Jester45> Dave_, you will want wine's repo for apt its much more uptodate
<Jester45> i will help you out with that
<Dave_> so use apt-get then?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> but you need to dosomthing else first
<Dave_> I have pen and paper I will write it all down and follow it to a T
<Dave_> yes Jester?
<Jester45> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jester45> and add
<Jester45> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<Jester45> and save
<Jester45> then run wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Jester45> then run apt-get update
<Jester45> and then apt-get install wine
<Jester45> and you will have the most uptodate stable version
<Dave_> wow ty so much Jester
<Jester45> your welcome
<Jester45> o and do you know about tab completion
<Jester45> it will save you a lot of keystrokes
<Dave_> no never learned that
<Jester45>  type je then press tab
<Jester45> sometimes you need to go to the 3rd or 4th  letter
<Dave_> oh so that will help me from retyping stuff
<Dave_> nice I appreciate the advice
<Jester45> or from typing JohanSalim a lot or other long names
<Jester45> Dave_, you can also use that in the cli
<Dave_> in the cli*?
<Dave_> do u mean command line
<Jester45> try it /et <tab> X1 <tab> xorg <tab>
<Jester45> Dave_, Command Line Interface
<Dave_> oh ok ty
<Jester45> like gui
<Jester45> but cli
<Dave_> hehe, I told u I was rusty :P
<Dave_> it dont even remember the shortcuts
<Dave_> I am getting old and I forget to much
<Jester45> well im leaveing
<Dave_> ty Jester for ur help
<Jester45> np
<Dave_> I am leaving also ty all
<varustah> hi
<varustah> is there a floating password dialog option?
<varustah> onboard wont work to input system password, can i fix this?
<varustah> anyone here?
<jbraddoc> Okay I have a few questions, I think the easiest way is to just ask... 1: When I ran the term app on xubuntu, it froze x and restarted it. and 2: When I have x set at a resolution above 800x600 I get four or five columns going through my screen (lines that seem to seperate). The sys is a pIII 700 (i think) compaq deskpro en with 256 mb, 10 gb, intel chipset.
<varustah> yo
<varustah> can i make floating password dialog in xubuntu? onboard wont input them...
<varustah> is there a way to get onboard at the login window?
<cellofellow> This may sound stupid, but how do I get it so that images are included in the file when I save an ODT file in OOo?
<xen_caapn> i have a problem
<xen_caapn> anyone here?
<xen_caapn> anyone here me?
<txfirehawk> Good evening
<Jester45> hi
<txfirehawk> got xubuntu installed on my laptop and desktop over the past few days. I am really likin it
<txfirehawk> just slow looking up how to's lol
<TheSheep> the desktop guide is a nic4e start
<Jester45> hi TheSheep
<txfirehawk> i have been going thru it
<TheSheep> hi Jester45
<txfirehawk> so far I have not had to post a ? but it will happen at some point i am sure
<txfirehawk> I was blown way with the installer
<txfirehawk> blown-away*
<Jester45> txfirehawk, live or alt
<txfirehawk> just wish the broadcom on the laptop would have worked out of the box. Other than that no major issues
<txfirehawk> live
<txfirehawk> ah, and updating the nvidia vodeo driver will be quite a task for me, I am pretty new to linux but that that is ok.
<txfirehawk> video*
<txfirehawk> i need to turn on a light :)
* Jester45 invites TheSheep to #viddandme
<txfirehawk> thought sheep = noob lol
<Jester45> nope its a name
<Jester45> TheSheep = group of scientist
<txfirehawk> cool cool
<txfirehawk> kinda like my local braintrust
<txfirehawk> ;)
<Jester45> or TheSheep = all of google's knowledge
<TheSheep> txfirehawk: use the restricted drivers manager in the system menu
<TheSheep> Jester45: yes, I know how to use google
<txfirehawk> i read about that, hadnt tried it yet
<Jester45> TheSheep, not use it... you are it
<txfirehawk> rgr
<txfirehawk> i dont see a restricted drivers in system =/
<Jester45> txfirehawk, what version did you install
<txfirehawk> sry i was reading.   6.06.1    I tried 7.4 is it? but I had a lot of issues with system applets being blank and me being a noob I opted for the older ver with more community support
<Jester45> you know there is 7.10 now
<Jester45> 6.06 doesnt have the manager
<Catoptromancy> 7.10 official?
<TheSheep> 7.10 is still alpha, 7.04 is the latest stable
<Jester45> o im sorry i thought gusty was 7.10+1
<Jester45> 6.10 was edgy 7.04 is feisty
<TheSheep> Jester45: it's always the release year . release month
<TheSheep> Jester45: feisty was released in April
<Jester45> yea i wasnt thinking
<gerro> anyone mind helping me with a little problem? http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=455768
<gerro> getting very similar error with another java app on xubuntu
<Jester45> do you have sun-java6-jre installed
<txfirehawk> sorry jester i had to step out
<txfirehawk> let me read up
<gerro> yes I do
<Jester45> gerro, make a symbolic link from the java exec to the one tomcat is trying to use
<gerro> what is tomcat anyway? its a different program I'm using
<gerro> how would you create such a symbolic link?
<Jester45>  java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/tools/javac/Main means that your classpath is not set correctly. Make sure your JAVA_HOME is set up right before you run the tomcat or startup scripts.
<Jester45> it was a guess
<BFTD> gerro ln -s
<Jester45> tomcat is a web server like apache
<Jester45> i think
<BFTD> !info tomcat
<ubotu> Package tomcat does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jester45> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> aa
<Jester45> whats the search on
<Jester45> !search tomcat
<ubotu> Found:
<txfirehawk> jester I am updating now
<txfirehawk> might as well right?
<gerro> Jester45: what is JAVA_HOME or for that matter anything HOME
<gerro> these.. variables settings large print names they piss me off to no end installing apps
<Jester45> gerro, JAVA_HOME is the directory where all the java stuff starts. like the executables and data files.
<txfirehawk> i need to hit the hay, thanks for the help jester
<exw> this page: ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel ) has a column with "Supports network install?". what do they mean when they say "network install"?
<exw> it seams kinda odd if they are referring to a minimal boot-image install, when they are talking about a wireless card
<liway> hi. how do i install a new theme on my xubuntu laptop?
<Merchelo> hmm, is it possible to downgrade the cpu speed using a config file in linux ?
<TheSheep> Merchelo: yuo usually do it in bios
<TheSheep> Merchelo: or with switches on your motherboard
<TheSheep> Merchelo: unless it's a laptop
<Merchelo> hmm, just a friend asking if it was possible using a config file in linux
<Merchelo> !info cpufrequtils | merchelo
<tanlaan> How can I turn my xubuntu install into either a Ubuntu or Kubuntu install?
<TheSheep> tanlaan: install either ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<tanlaan> Is there any other differences between the distros?
<TheSheep> tanlaan: only the set of applications installed by default
<TheSheep> tanlaan: and splash screen
<tanlaan> so once I install ubuntu-desktop, it will install the default applications for ubuntu?
<TheSheep> tanlaan: yes
<tanlaan> thanks for your time
<tanlaan> btw, http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/ is a fairly easy to understand guide how to switch
<CorsaiR> hi
<Merchelo> zomg hai2u
<dmdzine> hello, can anyone help me?
<dmdzine> I have a wireless usb toggle and I can't seem to get it to work!
<k-os> is it possible to run the graphical installer from the Xubutnu 7.10 CD?
<k-os> the graphical installer quits without any info/reason
<dmdzine> can anyone help me set up a wireless usb toggle?
<dmdzine> can anyone help me set up a wireless usb toggle?
<dmdzine> can anyone help me set up a wireless usb toggle?
<gabkdlly> !ask | dmdzine
<ubotu> dmdzine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gabkdlly> also, you sometimes have to wait for people in the know to come around
<gabkdlly> sorry, I don't even know what a usb toggle is :(
<dmdzine> hi again. back from the ubuntu forums
<dmdzine> I have a netgear device (http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/GWirelessAdapters/WG111.aspx)
<dmdzine> it is a wireless network card in the form of a usb stick
<dmdzine> i am having trouble getting it to run with xubuntu
<gabkdlly> looks like you are exploring new territory, as it is not in the database of hardware tested on ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsNetgear
<gabkdlly> did you try ndiswrapper ?
<dmdzine> yes
<dmdzine> i got confused
<gabkdlly> did you follow any howtos?
<gabkdlly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993
<gabkdlly> looks like you are not the first
<dmdzine> hold on.
<dmdzine> i'll try this. I didn't understand what it meant before...I've learned a bit about linux
<abo> hello, anybody knows a nice wireless monitoring utility ?
<dmdzine> it doesn't seem to be working
<genii> dmzine You may need to restart
<dmdzine> i'll try restarting again...
<dmdzine> I am trying to delete some previously installed ndiswrapper drivers, but I get an "inappropriate ioctl"
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<GhoSt> Can ive a +b ?
<s|k> GIVE IT
* alindeman gives him more than a +b
<s|k> thank you
<alindeman> np!
<s|k> I bet he didn't think therewas an ircop in here
* maxamillion missed that one
<alindeman> Let us know if you have more issues .. good day
<s|k> that was weird
<s|k> looks staged tbh
<maxamillion> just a bit
<maxamillion> apparently he is being chased by the freenode staff
* hyper__ch likes screen
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: its a good program, i never could get into it though ... i think i need to give it another try in the near future
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: it's quite simple
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: all I use are three 4 commands :)
<hyper__ch> screen -r (to resume the session)
<hyper__ch> within the session:  ctrl+a  +  c  --> create new window
<hyper__ch> within the session:  ctrl+a  +  n  --> go to the next windows
<hyper__ch> within the session:  ctrl+a  +  d  --> detach from the screen
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: cool cool
<maxamillion> like i said, i will have to look into it again
<hyper__ch> within the session:  ctrl+a  +  l --> list the windows
<hyper__ch> within the session:  ctrl+a  +  ctrl+a --> swap between the previous and current one
<hyper__ch> it's really nice...
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: TheSheep gave me this here:  http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html  it's straight forwarde and very simple :)
<maxamillion> bookmarked, thanks
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: you're welcome :)
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: now I don't have to open 100 terminals anymore ^^
<maxamillion> lol, i generally only have a handful open and find alt+tab to work well, but this will be nice over ssh sessions
<hyper__ch> maxamillion: well, I normally have 4-5 open ;)
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: here at work i have dual 21" hi-def widescreen monitors each pushing 1680x1050 resolution so screen real estate isn't something i worry about all that much
<hyper__ch> hehehe
<maxamillion> err... 1650x1080 maybe ... i don't remember
<hyper__ch> lend me one of those?
<maxamillion> hyper__ch: if i could get one out of the office it would be on my desk at home ;)
<hyper__ch> ;)
<maxamillion> actually ... so would this machine
<hyper__ch> ^^
<newuser01> is it possible to run wine in xubuntu?
<hyper_ch> newuser01: yes
<BFTD> how is Gimpshop different from The Gimp?
<hyper_ch> BFTD: gimpshop is only an addon that offers a photoshop-style-like interface... as far as I know
<newuser01> hyper_ch: i'm running ubuntu, but installed xubuntu-desktop, and now wine wont work =/
<hyper_ch> newuser01: it does work
<maxamillion> newuser01: xubuntu-desktop doesn't install anything that should interfere with wine, its possible however that if you installed with aptitude or synaptic that it grabbed recommended applications or removed conflicting applications that then broke a dependency, i recommend re-stalling wine ... that in theory would resolve the issue
<newuser01> maxamillion: i see =/ thank you
<maxamillion> newuser01: no problem, anytime :)
<newuser01> now a question not related to wine... is there any significant diference between installing xubuntu from the start or installing xubuntu-desktop over ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> newuser01: default installed applications are different
<hyper_ch> newuser01: if you use psychocat's way you will completely clean ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop
<newuser01> :0
<Merchelo> i have returned
<newuser01> hyper_ch: im still trying to find the distro i like best, just left XP last weekend
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: is this now good or bad news? ^^
<hyper_ch> newuser01: I'd suggest the distro that runs all your hardware out of the box is the best one :)
<Merchelo> good for me :)
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: bad for us?
<maxamillion> newuser01: generally by installing xubuntu from an iso compared to installing ubuntu and then xubuntu-desktop is that you are ensured that you don't have excessive gnome-libs loaded by default and consuming your system resources
<newuser01> hyper_ch: hehe thats too much to ask, especially when i have an ATI graphcs card :P
<hyper_ch> newuser01: ATI.... use windows ;)
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: you kidding? ... windows doesn't support any hardware "out of box" ;)
<hyper_ch> newuser01: btw, this is a great site for beginners:   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<newuser01> maxamillion: oh, then ill definetely try the "pure" xubuntu, so far i like it a lot better than ubuntu, except some things are in english and i coulndt find the way to change them to portuguese yet :P
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: but with the hardware you get also the drivers ;)
<hyper_ch> newuser01: you know english well enough
<hyper_ch> falando ne
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: i just buy my hardware with linux compatibility in mind from the beginning ... makes it easier for me
<newuser01> hyper_ch: no way, i prefer buying a new vid card than going back to windows :P
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: well, if you already have hardware and then want to switch to linux you may have problems :)
<hyper_ch> newuser01: hehehe :) well, ati can be made run but nvidia just seems to be less trouble most of the time
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: switch to linux? ... i thought we all did that almost a decade ago :P
<hyper_ch> newuser01: you mean a new graphic card costs less money than a vista licence (plus according hardware)?
<newuser01> hyper_ch: bookmarked. yes, i understand english, but if the OS is in my home language ill feel more "at home" :)
<hyper_ch> maxamillion: me? Hmmm, it's now over a year.... but used debian as server for four years meanwhile
<hyper_ch> newuser01: you can help translate the parts that are in english ;)
<newuser01> hyper_ch: + all the holes that MS made a tradition of including with windows as a bonus
<newuser01> my ati is runnig ok with the drivers provided by them :)
<newuser01> running*
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: cool cool ... i'm going on 8 years of desktop linux use ... almost 7 of those years are debian, my first year was a wild spiral beginning with redhat, then to slackware, then suse, then debian ... i've tried many along the way, but always end up back on debian
<hyper_ch> I only have experience with FC 4/5, RH 7/8, debian and Ubuntu
<newuser01> i tried only the ubuntu family except edubuntu :P. oh... and DMS Linux but that one was complicated for a noob
<maxamillion> really? ... i thought it was plesantly simple
<hyper_ch> oh, I forgot DSL on my USB stick
<maxamillion> i use many live distros i use here and there, i really like Insert for moments like "ZOMG what just happened?!?!"
<newuser01> well, idk maybe after a week of trying linux id be able to use DMS, but i wasnt able to do much at start :P
<newuser01> maxamillion: rofl xD
<hyper_ch> ^^
<maxamillion> well yes, i assume a minimalist fluxbox setup isn't the best way to indroduce linux to a new comer
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<newuser01> have to reboot, brb
<pleia2> depends on the new-comer, my husband introduced me to it with enlightenment and no icons or menus and I turned out fine ;)
<hyper_ch> it just depends on how desperate the newcomer wants to learn something
<maxamillion> or how willing the new comer is to learn
<maxamillion> i hit the ground running with linux, i was very interested and rather excited ... i bought a boxed set of redhat workstation so i could get the printed docs ... i read them cover to cover before i installed, then i soaked up information as much as i could as i went along .... not everyone gets as excited about it as i did, and its those people who never seem to "get it"
<newuser00> now everything is in portuguese =)
<newuser00> wait.. no it isnt -.-
<hyper_ch> newuser00: hmmm, that's not good... we don't understand portuguese ;)
<newuser00> hyper_ch: hehe
<newuser00> bah, i love it either way, its just >fast< ^_^
<newuser00> but is it as stable as ubuntu? id like to hear from those that have used xubuntu for some time
<newuser00> i ask coz GAIM just crashed  while ago -.-
<hyper_ch> haven't used ubuntu much :)
<newuser00> hyper_ch: but is xubuntu stable?
<maxamillion> newuser00: xubuntu is stable
<maxamillion> newuser00: xubuntu starts with the ubuntu-core and then builds ontop of that, anything ubuntu can run on xubuntu because technically xubuntu is simply a modified release of ubuntu
<newuser00> maxamillionok, thank you =) downloading it wil take a good 8 hours with my connection, (if im lucky) so i didnt want to risk it hehe
<maxamillion> newuser00: i understand, i just recently moved into a new home and the best internet connection i was able to get isn't much better than dial-up
<newuser00> >_<
<cellofellow> I have this outstanding problem. I've never bothered with it cause there where other things, but now everything is worked out. When I shut down my computer, the system halts but the box stays on. I have to power it off. How do I fix this? I don't have ACPI on this box.
<cellofellow> If that makes a difference.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ACPI is what controls the "auto shutdown"
<newuser01> what aplication does xubuntu have to burn DVDs?
<hyper_ch> xfburn
<hyper_ch> but I prefer k3b
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: xfburn can't burn dvds
<maxamillion> iirc
<hyper_ch> well, wait, yeah.. wanted to say that maxamillion^^
<maxamillion> ;)
<newuser01> ^^
<newuser01> thank you both :)
<hyper_ch> cann dd burn?
<hyper_ch> newuser01: or gnomebaker
<maxamillion> i like wodim for home use ... but at work i use gnomebaker
<maxamillion> i actually really like graveman, but because of the wodim/cdrecord split it throws incorrect error messages that can kinda mess up your day
<newuser01> but it doesnt have any of those aplications as default, right?
<maxamillion> no
<maxamillion> newuser01: it has xfburn by default, which only burns cds ... and doesn't do a great job at that as it is
<newuser01> rofl
<maxamillion> int* userscore;
<maxamillion> userscore = &newuser01
<maxamillion> *userscore++;
<maxamillion> actually ... ew, better concept
<maxamillion> newuser01->userscore++;
<maxamillion> :)
* maxamillion is bored
<newuser01> O_o
<newuser01> LOL
<maxamillion> ;)
* maxamillion should be reading his concurrent systems programming text book but doesn't feel like it
<newuser01> whatever that is, doesnt sound too fun :P
<maxamillion> newuser01: it really actually is .... but you have to be in the mood for it
<maxamillion> newuser01: but then again, it depends on what you consider fun
<maxamillion> newuser01: i think its fun that i am going to be writing a multithreaded proxy server in C next week for this summer class, but you or other people might not find that to be fun
<newuser01> maximillion: well, i never learned any programming, but i played a bit with a Scripting language and it was fun ^_^
<maxamillion> newuser01: you should learn to program, its a wonderful way to kill time
<newuser01> maximillion: animating 3D objects, and activating sounds... displaying text, playing with trigger
<newuser01> maximillion: hehe i think it would be something i would enjoy
<maxamillion> ah, that's a good way to kill time as well
<maxamillion> oh ... i was wrong, checking the assignment schedule i will be writing a system shell next week
<newuser01> it was The Elder Scrolls Toolset Scripting language
<newuser01> rofl ^^
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> nice
<newuser01> it was very simple, but fun to play with and check the effects in-game
<newuser01> hum... writing a proxy server instead of a system shell.. i wonder what you teacher would say (if its for school)
<maxamillion> well if you want simple and fun, i recommend python (its also generally safe ... you are less likely to shoot yourself in the foot or crash your system coding in python)
<newuser01> hehe
<newuser01> today i checked the educational aplications with apt-get and found KTurtle, but havent played with it yet. its supposed to be a way to introduce the young ones to programming xD
<newuser01> but learning to program on my own will require lots of research, so illl probably learn only the basics, when and if i get into it
<Pumpernickel> Getting a decent intro to programming book is - in my opinion - the best way to start, short of taking a class.
<Pumpernickel> It's a lot easier to deal with a 'complete' book than with online documentation.
<newuser01> hum.. your probably right. :)
<newuser01> i once tried to learn a few things of pascal by following online documentation and it was a mess xD
<genii> Sounds like Logo
<genii> (KTurtle)
<newuser01> yes i think thats what it said
<genii> newuser01: Then the commands are pretty straightforward, like: rotate X draw X   etc etc
<newuser01> genii: nice, i should play with it a bit and see what i can do
* genii looks over at his  dogeared "The C Programming Language" 
<newuser01> ^^
<genii> Tho I haven't done any actual programming in quite a while now
<maxamillion> genii: K&R? ... you really want a newbie (no offense newuser01) reading K&R?
<genii> maxamillion: It's a pretty comprehensive book
<maxamillion> genii: yeah, for someone who has been coding in a different language for a couple years
<newuser01> none taken.. i am a noob lol :P
<genii> Although on consideration, perhaps something introductory like "Learn to Program in C" by (I think) O'Reilly might be more approriate
<genii> *appropriate
<maxamillion> genii: that i would agree with, O'Reilly writes great books
<maxamillion> but then again, do we want to give someone new a book on C and then let them write some infinite loop that re-assigns random memory locations the value of 5 because there isn't any bounds checking on their arrays? .... i think a nice Java book might be a solid place to start
<genii> newuser01: At any rate, most languages are very similar when you get down to it. Esp java C and Pascal to each other. The main thing is to learn to compose intructions in a comprehensive way and then just apply that to whatever language you decide.
<genii> Yes, Java is a good start if you eventually want to write in hardcore C
<maxamillion> once you take a compiler class you learn that all languages are just syntactically and stylistically different
* maxamillion wrote a compiler last semester and it opened his eyes
<genii> Cool
<newuser01> i know what the syntax is, but what about style? :S
<maxamillion> genii: eh' ... mildly cool, the language was made up by the prof just to teach to course material and didn't do much ... but i still felt accomplished seeing my compiler actually work :)
<genii> maxamillion: The hardest thing about writing a compiler is adapting it for whatever chipset instructions etc etc
<maxamillion> genii: negative, that's the easiest part
<genii> Well i hate staring at fields of things like: lda.x,y rot x ldy,FF67      and so on
<genii> (some old 6502 assembly)
<maxamillion> genii: the hardest part is making sure your grammar is connected and grounded, making a deterministic finite state automaton, creating a relation table and then lexicaly analyzing and finally parsing .... once that is done, assembly is trivial
<maxamillion> my parser was the hardest part of my compiler .... i lost alot of sleep over it
<newuser01> OMG lol xD 1 of every 3 words you used is greek to me
<genii> Yeah it's nasty jargon ROFL
<maxamillion> yeah, the vocab for that class was ugly
<maxamillion> learned alot though
<genii> basically the gist is: Make sure all the commands connect logically (grammar is connected) don't make logic loops (deterministic finite state automation) etc
<maxamillion> bingo
<newuser01> :)
<genii> Anyhow it's been fun but gotta leave now :)
<maxamillion> genii: laters! ... been nice chatting with ya
<maxamillion> :)
<genii> newuser01: Good luck with the learning :)
<genii> maxamillion: See you around then
<newuser01> genii ty :) see you later ^^
<newuser01> too late -.- oh well
<maxamillion> :P
<maxamillion> genii was nice
<maxamillion> always good to have nice conversation in the chan
<newuser01> yes :)
<b52laptop> hi
<maxamillion> b52laptop: hello
<newuser01> b52laptop: hi
<b52laptop> ppl what tool to configure 2 screens on a laptop from a exemple , i mean screen latop , and another screen .
<maxamillion> b52laptop: what graphics card?
<b52laptop> i have a intel 915 ingrated card :d
<b52laptop>  yeah yeah it sucks .... :D
<b52laptop> they didn't ask me when they put the card in it :)
<maxamillion> not entirely ... intel 915 has open drivers :)
<b52laptop> hm !
<b52laptop> didn't know that ...
<maxamillion> b52laptop: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel915gm/sb/CS-020155.htm
<maxamillion> b52laptop: wait, sorry ... i think that ones for windows
<b52laptop> yeap :D
<maxamillion> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<maxamillion> well would ya look at that .... sweet
<maxamillion> b52laptop: install that package and you should be good to go
<b52laptop> maxamillion,  hm ok thanks
<maxamillion> b52laptop: you will probably either need to restart X or restart the machine
<maxamillion> after the installation*
<b52laptop> maxamillion,  grrr :( , ok no prob :d , every time i touch X , a bad thing  happen , i'm scared of X :D
<b52laptop> joking ... :d
<maxamillion> lol
<ablomen> hey anybody here know of a problem where firefox doesnt close properly, so every time i close firefox and start it again i get a window saying there is also a instance running so i have to kill it first?
<maxamillion> X is fragile, you must be nice to it
<ablomen> well and most important, a fix for that ;)
<maxamillion> ablomen: open a terminal and type "killall firefox" and then start it again, i think its just a problem with the new "feature" of firefox that lets it recover itself from a crash
<b52laptop> :)
<newuser01> lol
<ablomen> maxamillion, hehe yeah i know, i think i wasnt clear sorry, i have that all the time, i always have to use kill all to be able to start firefox again
<maxamillion> ablomen: oh, then i'm not sure why it would continue to do that .... normally after you kill it and start it again it behaves
<maxamillion> well ... atleast on my machine
<ablomen> yeah i always had that too, dunno why i have it now
<ablomen> maybe i moved my .mozilla folder around to much or something like that ;)
<maxamillion> lol, that might do it
<maxamillion> ablomen: maybe delete the .mozilla folder all together and let it re-make it with defaults
<ablomen> its actually the same one i used when firefox first was called firefox
<ablomen> hehe yeah i know but then i need to add all of my passwords, bookmarks etc again :P
<ablomen> ah well i guess i should stop being lazy
<maxamillion> :P
<ablomen> just hope this wont happen to my thunderbird folder ;)
<ablomen> that would suck big time
<newuser01> xD
<maxamillion> brb
<maxamillion> annnnd back
<ablomen> maxamillion, and you missed it all! ;)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> meh ... story of my life
<ablomen> hehe :P
<maxamillion> moment i walk away, people start handing out free money
<ablomen> lol
<maxamillion> well, i think i am off to read my concurrent systems textbook
<maxamillion> i'll hang around and lurk though :)
<Howdy125> maxamillion, = Mr. MistIt
<ablomen> heh good luck with your c stuff ;)
<Howdy125> ;-)
<maxamillion> thankies
<maxamillion> Howdy125: Mr. MistIt?
<ablomen> as in missed i guess ;)
<Howdy125> maxamillion, never mind .. bad joke .. :-)
<Howdy125> ablomen, got it .. I think
<maxamillion> oh ... LOL
<ablomen> hehe ;)
<maxamillion> rgr
<newuser01> maximillion: later, and thanks for the pointers :)
* maxamillion totally missed it
<maxamillion> newuser01: anytime :)
<ghatak_mobile> when i do apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade, i get no choice but to upgrade all packages that update thinks need to be updated. I want some packages not be updated. How do i get around that?
<nzk> Why are fonts in firefox so huge?
<nzk> Like I do Control minus but they get disproportionally smaller.
<ablomen> nzk, check your minimum fontsize
<newuser01> nzk: try ctrl - -
<newuser01> nzk: oh sry :P
<nzk> :|
<nzk> ablomen, it happens only with K/Xubuntu
<ablomen> nzk, edit => prefs => content => look at fonts and colors
<ablomen> yeah i think the minimum fontsize is set to 16 in *ubuntu
<ablomen> witch is big
<vidd> how do you make a ruby script auto load on boot?
<nzk> Woah, yeah it is 16.
<nzk> What should I set it to?
<vidd> for example....on my headless server, i want a ruby bot to auto load
<vidd> nzk, try 10
<vidd> nzk, then adjust to suit
<ablomen> yeah i use 8/9/10
<nzk> 10 is microscopic
<nzk> Jesus
<ablomen> lol
<ablomen> i use 8 all the time, great for code etc :)
<nzk> 1920x1200 for the lose
<vidd> nzk, make sure you set the font to default in firefix (ctrl)(0)
<nzk> Oh, right, forgot about that
<vidd> nzk, and THEN adjust from there
<nzk> Argh, cruel irony
<nzk> The page only looks good at 15pt
<ablomen> lol
<nzk> ...and other pages look like crap
<nzk> Why can't it be like everything else and dynamically alter font size based on CSS?
<grumpymole> nzk: This might be related: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-more-on-fixing-fonts-problems.html
<__Serge__> Hi
<__Serge__> I have a question...
<__Serge__> I wnat to install xubuntu... but what is the "ALTERNATE CD"??
<__Serge__> (is there an original cd??? : )
<grumpymole> __Serge__: Alternate CD is command line or non-GUI installer
<vidd> the alt cd is a text installer, the live cd is a "wizard" installer
<__Serge__> i see...
<grumpymole> command line is probably not the right terminology
<__Serge__> all right... i understand now...
<__Serge__> thx
<__Serge__> : )
<__Serge__> one more thing...
<__Serge__> hw much ram does xubuntu requires to work properly?
* vidd thinks the alt cd is actually a better (and faster) install then the live
<grumpymole> Agreed.  I always use Alternate CD.
<__Serge__> nice
<__Serge__> but how much ram does xubuntu require?
<Jester45> depends on the version your installing
<__Serge__> 7.04
<Jester45> the new versions need more ram then the older
<Jester45> how much do you have
<__Serge__> i see... but how much aprox?
<__Serge__> 128MB? 256?
<Jester45> 128 is fine
<__Serge__> nice...
<Jester45> you will need to use the alt
<Jester45> but it will run fine
* vidd thinks it will run with onnly 96....but he is not 100% sure
<__Serge__> but i already downloaded the "original cd"... : (
<__Serge__> by the way...
<Jester45> TheSheep, had one that was really low but he gave it away
<__Serge__> do u know a C COMPILER for xubuntu?
<Jester45> the original?
<__Serge__> i mean the non-alt cd...
<Jester45> __Serge__, its called gcc
<Jester45> i dont think its gonna install with that low ram from a live cd
<__Serge__> gcc? really? i have it on my computer with windows...
<__Serge__> you think 256 is not enough memory?
<Jester45> 256 should work
<__Serge__> nice
<__Serge__> you know
<__Serge__> recently i tried the live version of
<Jester45> 256 isnt really that low. gnome will run on it
<__Serge__> ubuntu 7.04
<__Serge__> and i tried to find any c compiler
<__Serge__> and i didn't find any0ne...
#xubuntu 2007-07-07
<Jester45> its gcc....
<Jester45> like i said
<Howdy125> 128 megs here and xubuntu runs about 70% faser than freespire does on this old laptop .. :)
<Howdy125> I am a happy camper...
<__Serge__> cool
<cellofellow> Is there a way to make symlinks with Thunar?
<Jester45> you can make a link to the desktop
<Jester45> right click send to desktop (create a link)
<cellofellow> hmm
<cellofellow> but no Copy/Paste Link?
<twiggz> will apt-get upgrade work easily to get from 6.06 to the latest release?
<Jester45> its dist-upgrade
<Jester45> but many people have had problems upgrading over more than 1 version
<twiggz> bummer.
<twiggz> im not an ubuntu user....but the gf needs a better OS and i dont particularly feel like downloading another damn cd....so i reckon she will have to give that a try. or live with zenwalk like normal people.
<grumpymole> twiggz: The amount you will have to download to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 will be almost the same as downloading the CD image for 7.04
<Howdy125> Does xubuntu ship cd's ?
<Jester45> nope
<Howdy125> k
<Jester45> you can install a ubuntu server then install xubuntu-desktop
<__Serge__> Hi
<__Serge__> i have a question...
<BFTD> hi
<BFTD> shoot
<__Serge__> why should i choose xubuntu instead of ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jester45> because its faster and looks better
<Jester45> and why not?
<__Serge__> ok but...
<__Serge__> i think xubuntu is faster and lighter than ubuntu because it has not some things that ubuntu has...
<__Serge__> am i right?
<Jester45> partly
<Jester45> its not just a striped down gnome
<Jester45> its just a alternative to KDE and GNOME that is faster
<Jester45> it doesnt have a setting manager for everything like KDE
<Jester45> its kinda in the middle GNOME gives little for the user to configure how he/she likes. and KDE has odles of settings. xfce has a number of settings but not 20,000 of them
<__Serge__> i see
<Jester45> and it has less integrated programs like KDE
<__Serge__> but, for example...
<__Serge__> can i play music with xubuntu?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> you can install the same packages as ubuntu or kubuntu
<__Serge__> nice...
<Jester45> they all use the same repo
<Jester45> the only diffrence if the defualt installed packages
<Jester45> you can take a kubuntu install remove all the KDE stuff and install ubuntu-desktop and you will have an ubuntu install. remove all the GNOME stuff and you can get xubuntu-desktop.
<__Serge__> nice...
<__Serge__> very flexible stuff...
<Jester45> they have the same core packages. doing what i said above noramly leaves leftovers unless you remove every package. one way to isntall xubuntu is install a ubuntu server (command line only) and then isntall xubuntu-desktop to get the gui
<Jester45> a lot of xubuntu users use Konversation on their system
<Jester45> or replace mousepad with Kate
<__Serge__> what is kate?
<Jester45> or xfce-terminal with gnomes
<BFTD> I use Gedit
<Jester45> one of KDE's numerous text editors
* Jester45 uses nano
<__Serge__> ok
<Jester45> __Serge__, so if you feel like it you can install xubuntu try it and if you dont like try the other *-desktop packages and find one you like
<Jester45> then you might want to install from a cd that desktop because useing the -desktop packages leaves stuff behind
<__Serge__> very nice...
<__Serge__> i thought it was more difficult...
<__Serge__> what about games?
<__Serge__> can i play starcraft in x/k/ubuntu?
<__Serge__> or soldat, quake, etc?
<__Serge__> ?
* HorD is away: Ausente por ahora. #ubuntu-lat
<__Serge__> hello???
<__Serge__> ????
<__Serge__> anyone?
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> you can play windows games via wine or there are a lot of games in the repo
<__Serge__> but i want to play starcraft...
<__Serge__> can i do it on ubuntu
<__Serge__> ?
<Jester45> have a look at the app db at wine hq
<__Serge__> ok but..........
<Jester45> i think you can there is only a small sound problem if i remeber
<__Serge__> ....what is wine????
<Jester45> wine is a API layer
<__Serge__> ....is a what???? : )
<Jester45> kinda like an emulator but its not
<__Serge__> sorry, i'm a newbie... : P
<Jester45> lets you run windows programs in linux
<__Serge__> aaaahh.... nice...
<Jester45> you cant just run windows programs from linux
<Jester45> you need to use wine its pretty good
<__Serge__> i see
<Jester45> a bit slow
<__Serge__> aahhh... because in windows the executables have ".exe"...
<__Serge__> and in linux: ".bin"
<__Serge__> isn't it?
<Jester45> no... because windows has i diffrent api
<__Serge__> oh... ok...
<__Serge__> what is api?
<Jester45> no linux can have an executable with the extension .txt if you wanted
<__Serge__> WHAT????
<Jester45> wikipedia can tell you a lot about api
<Jester45> linux doesnt need an extension to tell it what the file is
<__Serge__> okay...
<Jester45> many files are just the name
<Jester45> and you can make any file an executable... but a plain text file woudnt do anything
<__Serge__> interesting
<__Serge__> and
<Jester45> __Serge__, you should read a lot of wikipedia :) it knows a lot of stuff
<__Serge__> can i have something like IRC on ubuntu?
<Jester45> ... how do you think im talking to ya
<__Serge__> ok, i'll do it : )
<Jester45> you can use gaim its preinstalled or xchat wich is more like mirc
<__Serge__> lol... of couse... : P
<__Serge__> well...
<__Serge__> thanx 4 all the info...
<__Serge__> oh wait wait
<__Serge__> is open office compatible with windows office?
* Jester45 isnt leaving soon
<Jester45> yes
<__Serge__> but
<__Serge__> if i make a .doc file with windows office and i open it with open office.... can open office read it?
<Jester45> i dont know about ms powerpoint i dont think you can make them but im pretty sure you can view them
<Jester45> yes
<__Serge__> really?... nice...
<Jester45> and i think mousepad or abiword can also
<__Serge__> wow... awesome...
<__Serge__> then why i still have windows on my computer? lol... : )
<Jester45> linux isnt totally apart from windows... or else less people will use it
<__Serge__> yes, i suppose...
<__Serge__> what about the virus?
<Jester45> __Serge__, and remember if you want to find a program to do somthing use apt-cache search <description>
<__Serge__> does ubuntu have anti-virus?
<__Serge__> ok, thx... : )
<Jester45> __Serge__, virus? what linux doesnt have viruses :)
<Jester45> or at least any that can do much
<__Serge__> what?? what do you mean?
<Jester45> and they are really really really rare
<__Serge__> "linux doesn't have viruses"??
<Jester45> the most they can do is remove your config files and mabe your multimedia files
<__Serge__> hey, i read something...
<__Serge__> linux is unaffected by viruses...
<__Serge__> !!!!!!
<__Serge__> is that true?
<zials> mostly true
<__Serge__> that's awesome!!
<__Serge__> i can't believe it...
<Jester45> there is clamav but thats is for scaning files so windows doesnt get it from linux
<Jester45> hehe
<Jester45> why do you think a lot of web servers run linux/unix/or a bsd
<__Serge__> i see...
<__Serge__> it's amazing...
<zials> theres that, and most linux users don't run as root (equivalent to Admin in windows)
<__Serge__> right now i'm using an antiviros that uses like 100MB of RAM
<__Serge__> and a lot of CPU
<zials> Norton? =p
<__Serge__> lol... ; )
<zials> Most recommend Avast *shrugs*
<__Serge__> and if i don't need an antivirus... then i'll have a lot more free cpu and ram...
<Jester45> norton is  the worst and it cost money... kinda like windows
<__Serge__> yeah...
<Jester45> and your harddrive will seem faster becuase your not using ntfs
<__Serge__> now i understand why Tarantino made "Kill BILL"...
<__Serge__> lol...
<zials> heh
<Jester45> many of jokes on that
<__Serge__> lol...
<__Serge__> So... what has windows that x/k/ubuntu has not?
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> thats a good one
<__Serge__> : P
<Jester45> some special programs that you cant get to run under wine
<__Serge__> like which one?
<__Serge__> aaahh..
<Jester45> or... no free upgrades
<__Serge__> like notepad++, for example?
<__Serge__> i love that text editor
<Jester45> well thats use you look at the native linux things
<Jester45> windows has aero... o wait we got compiz-fusion linux wins
<__Serge__> : P
<__Serge__> but does ubuntu have any program that plays mp3?
<__Serge__> and wma?
<Jester45> yea you want a list
<__Serge__> lol...
<__Serge__> well, if u recommend me one or two i'll be happy... : )
<Jester45> mplayer vlc xmms mpd+mpc amork
<__Serge__> nice..
<__Serge__> what about emulators?
<__Serge__> i love emulators
<__Serge__> for example
<Jester45> there are literaly 100's of media players in the repo
<__Serge__> can u play snes games in ubuntu?
<Jester45> yea
<__Serge__> really??
<Jester45> let me get you the name
<__Serge__> please...
<Jester45> as you would want to do if you install "apt-cache search snes"
<__Serge__> ok.
<Jester45> zsnes xmess gsness9x
<__Serge__> nice... thanx a lot...
<__Serge__> i'll install x/k/ububtu as soon as possible...
<Jester45> :)
<__Serge__> is the best option... definetively...
* Jester45 got another to convert
<Jester45> better watch out billy im out to get ya
<__Serge__> lol... u got me...
<Jester45> and you have a lot more control over your system
<__Serge__> little by little the penguin is winning terrain... : )
<Jester45> if you dont like it remove it
<__Serge__> very nice, very simple...
<__Serge__> not like billy's windows... with a lot of unnecesary applications running hidden...
<Jester45> yep
<Jester45> and you even get control over the boot splash :)
<__Serge__> well, thanx a lot for all the info... : )
<__Serge__> nice
<Jester45> and memory useage
<__Serge__> oh, one more thing..
<Jester45> like me allmost of my ram is used before swap get toched
<__Serge__> you know, once i saw "transparent windows" on ubuntu...
<Jester45> yea...
<__Serge__> which one of the ubuntus flavors have that?
<__Serge__> i love that windows..
<Jester45> all of them can get it
<__Serge__> and how?
<Jester45> ubuntu as the best support but thats only because thats the most used one
<Jester45> there is 2 ways to get good support
<Jester45> use beryl or use compiz
<cellofellow> Xubuntu's default transparency is only transparency. You get more effects with Compiz.
<Jester45> look on some video sites for ubuntu+beryl
<__Serge__> all right..
<Jester45> and its slower than compiz's
<__Serge__> then xubuntu is the one with that effect of transparency...?
<Jester45> ubuntu has it also
<Jester45> and kubuntu probly does
<__Serge__> really? where?
<__Serge__> i tried the live version of ubuntu 7.04
<__Serge__> and i didn't find it..
<Jester45> ubuntu also has some compiz features like the desktop cube and wiggly windows
<Jester45> umm
<Jester45> system -> effects i think
<cellofellow> Ubuntu has Metacity, which I believe can make transparency. Xubuntu's XFWM4 and Kubuntu's KWin can I know.
<__Serge__> okay
<BFTD> alt-F2
<BFTD> desktop-effects
<cellofellow> I got both the later ones working.
<cellofellow> latter*
<__Serge__> nice... very nice... : )
<__Serge__> well, thank u very much for all...
<__Serge__> have to go...
<__Serge__> see you later..
<__Serge__> : )
<__Serge__> Byeee...
<Jester45> bye
<Jester45> that guy had a lot of questions
<Jester45> but as long as he likes linux it doesnt really matter
<__Serge__> Hello again...
<__Serge__> i have another question...
<__Serge__> i have ubuntu 7.04... what will happen after 10/08?
<__Serge__> i will not receive free updates?
<__Serge__> ?
<__Serge__> hello?
<__Serge__> hellooo?
<__Serge__> ...
<__Serge__> ???
<Jester45> ???
<Jester45> ...
<__Serge__> hi.. : )
<Jester45> hellooo?
<__Serge__> if i have ubuntu 7.04... what will happen after 10/08?
<Jester45> nothing
<NKUMike> Don't we all die?
<__Serge__> lol... : P
<__Serge__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<Jester45> it will stay the same as 09/08 unless you do somthing to it
<Jester45> it will not be supported. is that what you are asking about
<__Serge__> yeah
<__Serge__> so...
<__Serge__> that means i will not get updates?
<__Serge__> ?
<__Serge__> another question...
<__Serge__> does anyone know a c compiler for x/k/ubuntu?
<BFTD> I need to figure out what the IP is on a computer on my network
<Pumpernickel> __Serge__: No, it won't get updates. There is an upgrade path to supported versions.
<Pumpernickel> As for a c compiler, see gcc.
<__Serge__> ok, thanx : )
<__Serge__> but, you know
<__Serge__> today i tried the live version of ubuntu 7.04 and
<__Serge__> i searched a c compiler with "add/remove"
<BFTD> ?
<__Serge__> and i didn't find anyone...
<__Serge__> did i do something wrong?
<Jester45> __Serge__, you might not of selected the show all options a better and faster way is apt-cache search c compiler
<Jester45> but i told you 3 times eariler it was gcc
<__Serge__> yes but
<__Serge__> i knew something else
<__Serge__> gcc
<__Serge__> is already with ubuntu
<__Serge__> ...how do i use it?
<Jester45> man gcc
<__Serge__> man?
<Jester45> its a program
<__Serge__> aahh... for "manual"...
<Jester45> yep your best friend
<__Serge__> yes... i'm reading an ubuntu tutorial here... : )
<__Serge__> sorry... please don't hate me... i'm just a newbie here... : P
<Jester45> its ok
<__Serge__> : )
<Jester45> normal question we answer
<__Serge__> do u know any other c compiler (not so basic like gcc)? maybe like dev-cpp?
<Jester45> apt-cache search it
<__Serge__> alll right
<Pumpernickel> Err, gcc can hardly be described as 'basic'.
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, please explain :)
<__Serge__> yes yes... u r right...
<__Serge__> but i mean
<__Serge__> some compiler with an interface... like dev-cpp...
<__Serge__> not a command compiler
<Pumpernickel> That would be an IDE you're looking for, then.
<__Serge__> exactly... that was the word i was looking for... : P
<__Serge__> i want an IDE : )
<Pumpernickel> You might find Anjuta interesting.
<Pumpernickel> If not, there are alternatives.
<__Serge__> mmm... anjuta... ok, thx : )
<__Serge__> and
<__Serge__> do u know notepad++?
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<__Serge__> : (
<Pumpernickel> Hmm... if you're looking for something similar, you might want to check out Scite.
<__Serge__> hey... yes! i remember something called scintilla...
<__Serge__> a text editor
<__Serge__> with specific language features...
<cellofellow> __Serge__: Lots of text editors use Scintilla. Like Dr. Python for Python for example.
<__Serge__> i see...
<cellofellow> There's a nice one for Winblows called Notepad++.
<__Serge__> exactly!!
<__Serge__> i love that program...
<cellofellow> \
<__Serge__> and i'm looking something similar for ubuntu
<__Serge__> do u know someone?
<__Serge__> ?
<Jester45> scite is nice
<cellofellow> SciTE is nicer in Linux than Windows. More like Notepad++.
<__Serge__> really?
<__Serge__> that's cool!
<cellofellow> or you could do apt-cache search scintilla and see what comes up.
<__Serge__> that's what i'm looking for...
<cellofellow> It's configured with text files, which I've found odd.
<Jester45> cellofellow, programs configured in text files? how is that odd
<cellofellow> Jester45: GRAPHICAL programs configured in text files.
<cellofellow> What's that card-interface slot that's bigger than a PCI and found in older computers called?
<cellofellow> anyone?
<NKUMike> Does one have to set up samba before trying to mount a windows network drive?
<Jester45> cellofellow, agp?
<Jester45> NKUMike, yes i think so, that way you can comunicate with windows
<Pumpernickel> cellofellow: ISA
<Pumpernickel> Or just an earlier version of PCI that had larger connectors.
<phryde> help
<phryde> anyone awake?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<phryde> !anyone
<phryde> heh
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pumpernickel> ...and the bot is dead.
<phryde> right
<phryde> ok
<phryde> nvidia drivers... can't figure out why they keep uninstalling themselves when i reboot
<phryde> everytime i've got to reboot i've got to reinstall them
<phryde> very frustrating situation
<Pumpernickel> Did you use the package in the repository, or another installation method?
<phryde> i purged all the repo ones and used the one off the site
<phryde> i've tried everything
<phryde> i think it may have something to do with the filesystem
<phryde> like it's not being written
<phryde> it's reiserfs
<cellofellow> is there a way to query how much memory a video card has?
<phryde> yep
<Jester45> lspci then google the model
<Jester45> :)
<phryde> LoL
<phryde> yep
<cellofellow> figures
<Jester45> im sure there is a way with opengl
<cellofellow> was trying that, and wanted to know if there was an easy way.
<phryde> sounds retarded Pumpernickel ?
<phryde> nvclock will tell you if it's nvidia
<phryde> i think
<phryde> dmesg
<Jester45> rovclock for ati :)
<phryde> look on the box
<Pumpernickel> phryde: Nope, the driver is loaded to a temp fs at /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile, assuming you're using the Ubuntu setup.
<Pumpernickel> Which you aren't.
<phryde> the x error is something like the versions arent matching
<Pumpernickel> That would be because there's a mismatch between what's available for the kernel and what's available for xorg.
<phryde> right but it installs fine... doesn't error until reboot
<Pumpernickel> It really will save you a lot of bother if you use the driver from the repository.
<phryde> it does the same thing
* HorD is back.
<phryde> so long as i use nvidia in xorg.conf it does it
<Jester45> and it upgrades from the repo
<phryde> i'd do that if i could... i only dl'd the one off the site to try and fix it
<phryde> maybe blacklist the kernel one?
<phryde> it's got to be filesystem... when i edit files it tells me it's readonly
<phryde> but it's mounted rw
<phryde> should have never put / on reiserfs
<Jester45> phryde, my / is reiser
<phryde> it doesn't get corrupt?
<Jester45> nope
<phryde> where other than fstab is the ro/rw attributes applied to a fs?
<Jester45> what version do you have
<phryde> ?
<phryde> dunno
<Jester45> do you have reiserfsv3 or v4
<phryde> 3
<Jester45> hehe
<phryde> i think
<Jester45> v3 isnt that much faster than other fs
<Jester45> at least to me
<phryde> yea i don't find it fast at all
<phryde> you use anything other than defaults in fstab?
<Jester45> notail,errors=remount-ro
<phryde> 0  2 ?
<Jester45> 0 1
<phryde> leave defaults?
<phryde> or is that wrong?
<Jester45> my options are notail,errors=remount-ro
<phryde> ok
<phryde> on just /? or all of em?
<Jester45> on just /
<phryde> ok
<phryde> gonna reboot... brb
<Jester45> why do people reboot for this stuff?
<NKUMike> Would anyone like to hold my hand and walk me through vnc setup?
<Jester45> ubotu will
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !nvc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jester45> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<NKUMike> *hand still empty
* Jester45 makes a tighter fist
<NKUMike> wow
* HorD is away: Ausente por ahora. #ubuntu-lat
<phryde> heh
<phryde> might have been the problem
<phryde> kernel ppanicked
<phryde> time to upgrade to 7.04 anyways
<phryde> nyuk nyuk nyuk
<phryde> looks a lot nicer
<Jester45> phryde, whats wrong?
<gerro> stevej: for /usr/NX/etc/node.cfg do you have EnableUnencryptedSession="0" set? You were giving details before about using that application so was curious
<Jester45> can your grep a column of a pipe?
<Jester45> nevermind
<gerro> xub xub yo!
<gerro> where everybody at?
<BFTD> ?
<gerro> Jester45: you get that piping working?
<BFTD> not sure
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> well
<gerro> what were you trying to do anyway
<Jester45> no but i got a work around
<Jester45> i was trying to run somthing each time the clock got to 1 o clock
<gerro> ah cron is good for that
<Jester45> yea... i cant get it to work
<gerro> perhaps you disabled the system service your using?
<Jester45> i dont think so, tried on 2 machines
<gerro> that 24 hour clock thing might be messing it up
<gerro> doubt it though seeing as what time it is now
<Jester45> messing what up
<Jester45> the script uses date +%k
<gerro> your timer
<gerro> could you pm me the script?
<Jester45> if that = 01 then run wget http://site.com/backups
<gerro> that equals 1
<gerro> no 0 before it
<Jester45> you sure
<gerro> yes
<Jester45> k
<Jester45> now to get automated backups
<Jester45> if i wanted the output file name to be a variable shouldnt i use
<Jester45>  /backups/'$var'.tar.gz
<BFTD> I wrote a python script that made backups for me
<gerro> hello?
<Jester45> hi
<gerro> maybe this /backups/$(var).tar.gz maybe?
<gerro> sorry I put the / first and irc client recognized it as command
<Jester45> me to
<BFTD> wow
<BFTD> I updated my kernel
<BFTD> and I get a kernel panic
<Jester45> on the  /backups/'$var'.tar.gz
<gerro> yeah what difference between ' " ) I have no clue
<gerro> all I know is they grope commands with money
<Jester45> whats ubuntu's kernel at
<Jester45> 2.6.16?
<gerro> no!
<gerro> 2.6.20-16
<gerro> 16 has lot of bugs
<Jester45> yea thats what i ment
<BFTD> 2.6.21.3
<gerro> what custom kerenl you use bftd?
<gerro> what does bftd stand for anyway? big fried turkey dinner?
<BFTD> gerro its not, it was updated
<Jester45> BFTD, i didnt think you used custom kernels
<BFTD> I do
<BFTD> but it takes to long to compile on this laptop
* Jester45 is compiling 2.6.22-rc7 for the 2nd time
<BFTD> Jester45 what steps do you go through to compile your kernel?
<Jester45> y
<BFTD> because I forgot how to
<Jester45> google... im reading on why to use a live dvd over a live cd
<BFTD> ok
<Jester45> they should make a livecd defalted onto a livedvd
<Jester45> so that its faster
<Jester45> looks like it isnt
<Jester45> i guess the cd drive is just to slow
<BFTD> DVD drives only go up to 16X
<BFTD> Cd drives can get up to 64X
<Jester45> its 72x now
<Jester45> BFTD, and also dvd 1x is 1.32mb/sec cd 1x is ~150kb/s
<Jester45> dvd1x == cd 9x
<gerro> dvds are too expensive though
<gerro> and large
<BFTD> hrm
<Chikubu> how can i see what (and maybe remove) the dameons that are starting with pc?
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<pinoy1> hello... where could i find in a xubuntu notebook file system the icons for openoffice? i'm making panel items but can't find the openoffice icons...
<newuser00> noobest question... whats that small circle in the left corner of the title bar of the windows in xubuntu?
<pinoy1> newuser00: i'm also curious about that "o"
<newuser00> pinoyl: :P
<newuser00> oh nos... nobody knows the answer O.O
<newuser00> (GAIM crashed)
<newuser00> whats the file browser for xubuntu?
<tsubasaleguedin> thunar
<newuser00> tsubasalaguedin: thank you :)
<demarco> where can i download xubuntu
<newuser00> is it possible in thunar to see the path to the folder your viewing as text and not as buttons?
<gerro> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<gerro> demarco: what operating system you going to use to burn it though?
<hyper_ch> demarco: you want live or alternate version?
<hyper_ch> demarco: you can also use torrent
<demarco> I am using sabayon right now
<gerro> demarco: ah good just burn a bootable image then
<demarco> its too heavy duty for my machine ...I need something light
<tsubasaleguedin> xubuntu is a good choice
<hyper_ch> for installation the alternate cd is recommended
<demarco> not recourse heavy
<gerro> demarco: perhaps fluxbuntu or damnsmall?
<tsubasaleguedin> xbuntu + compiz fusion
<gerro> I think under 64mb the alternate install won't work either
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: who needs compiz/beryl....
<gerro> I don't know if network based install will work either with such low memory I have 60.5mb ram on one comp
<tsubasaleguedin> hyper_ch: ring switcher dont have any challenger without compiz
<hyper_ch> 64mb ram is even for xubuntu very little
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: installed it once on an ancient notebook with 64mb ram... it was slooooooow
<tsubasaleguedin> for sure
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: ring switcher?
<gerro> demarco: try a distro with fluxbox or icewm as desktop manager and you should get good results
<tsubasaleguedin> yep the multiwindow switcher
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: that is?
<tsubasaleguedin> a multi windows switcher
<demarco> thanks gerro
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: and that is?
<tsubasaleguedin> try beryl and use your mouse at top right
<gerro> demarco: how much ram and cpu you got? what processor? ram clockrate?
<tsubasaleguedin> or compiz
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: why don't you just say what it is?
<tsubasaleguedin> a say you
<tsubasaleguedin> I
<tsubasaleguedin> you can view all window for switch between it
<tsubasaleguedin> a multi window switcher
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: still no clue what it is... but seems nothing I need
<gerro> tsubasaleguedin: I wuv u
<demarco> does xubuntu do like sabayon beryl
<gerro> demarco: xubuntu doesn't have beryl
<gerro> demarco: you can set it up with beryl though
<demarco> fully functional
<gerro> might want to test out that compiz fusion though
<tsubasaleguedin> i take a screen
<demarco> ok
<gerro> yes fully functional
<demarco> what ..do apt-get install beryl ?
<gerro> hyper_ch: is compiz fusion in the repositories?
<tsubasaleguedin> http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/image.php?img=6hcg5k4g.png
<tsubasaleguedin> you can see the windows switcher
<gerro> demarco: yeah try apt-get beryl I guess
<tsubasaleguedin> is a basical function of compiz/beryl
<tsubasaleguedin> but very functional and ergonomic
<gerro> demarco: but you really should read up on it like google around "beryl xubuntu"
<gerro> demarco: you want a lite system so you can run beryl right?
<tsubasaleguedin> beryl doesnt exist anymore
<demarco> I will do that ...thanks guys
<tsubasaleguedin> gerro: i ran a light system on a core2duo with 1gb
<tsubasaleguedin> light system doesnt mean a weak system
<gerro> tsubasaleguedin: yes so does the respository have its predecessor yet?
<tsubasaleguedin> i see where i have find it
<gerro> tsubasaleguedin: he wants a system with less flashy eyecandy so he can insert his own
<gerro> its quite common
<tsubasaleguedin> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<tsubasaleguedin> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<tsubasaleguedin> for the repository
<gerro> umm ok
<tsubasaleguedin> now you need the key
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: it's nothing I need
<tsubasaleguedin> http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/dists/feisty/eyecandy/index.html
<hyper_ch> tsubasaleguedin: but thx for the screeny
* hyper_ch is off looking at a few new apartments
* gerro still trying to get gutenprint-foomatic to let him use z42 driver for his lexmark x83
* gerro kicks his printer
<newuser00> is it possible in thunar to view the path to the folder your browsing as text and not as buttons?
<newuser00> yes it is ^_^ i just found out how to do it
<mrmonday> on the xubuntu site, it says you only need 1.5gb of free hard drive space, does this include swap?
<mrmonday> would it run with 2gb of hard drive space?
<b00t> hello every1!
<b00t> i cant seem to install Xubuntu over my pc!
<b00t> could any1 help out plz
<stevej> What seems to be the problem?
<b00t> i cant seem to boot off the cd
<b00t> i downloaded the iso off of the xubuntu site.. i checked its hash numbers (it compared perfectly)
<stevej> Can you boot of of any other CDs?
<b00t> i tried burning the image using nero! then tried it with infrarecorder
<b00t> yes i can
<stevej> Do you have access to another machine that you can test the CD in?
<b00t> yes
<b00t> same thing
<b00t> i even thought my cd rw is faulty! i moved the ISO to my laptop and tried burning again.. same thing!
<b00t> i thought the iso pack is faulty! so i downloaded from another mirror.. same issue
<stevej> I've seen issues with some CD readers not being able to boot from some types of burned CDs, usually I have trouble with the blanks that have a light green color.
<b00t> hmm
<b00t> i tried a different type
<stevej> But if you can write to it, that writer at the least should be able to burn it.
<b00t> i first used LG cd
<b00t> then i switched to sony
<vidd_laptop> b00t, what speed did you burn?
<b00t> 8
<vidd_laptop> too fast....
<b00t> cant burn lower than tht
<b00t> thts tthe minimum
<vidd_laptop> you cant burn @ 4x?
<b00t> no
<b00t> the minimum allowed is 8
<vidd_laptop> allowed by what?
<b00t> by  cd rw
<b00t> in nero the minimum is 8
<b00t> in infrarecorder i chose 1.. but it burned @ 8x
* vidd_laptop hates burning in windows
<vidd_laptop> what format type did you choose?
<b00t> format?
<b00t> oh
<b00t> image
<vidd_laptop> ....
<b00t> wht do u mean with "format"
<b00t> am a newbie..
<vidd_laptop> put the burned cd in you window's drive....
<b00t> i did
<vidd_laptop> what is listed on it?
<b00t> xubuntu 7.04 i38
<vidd_laptop> can you read the files?
<b00t> yes of course
<b00t> i can explore the cd normaly
<b00t> though it wont autostart (as it should if it were a bootable cd)
<vidd_laptop> did you have the boot cd thing active when you burned in nero?
<b00t> um
<vidd_laptop> (its been a LONG time since i burned iso's in windows)
<stevej> Autostart and bootable don't have anything to do with each other.
<zials> ... how much ram do you have?
<b00t> 256
<b00t> vidd_laptop i didnt get ur question
<vidd_laptop> nero has a setting that says "make cd bootable"
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, if it was an iso, you shouldnt have to do anything
<vidd_laptop> that MUST be active to have the cd bootable
<b00t> exactly
<b00t> its an iso i downloaded it from a french mirror from the xubuntu site
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, this is windows he's burning from...not linux
<R[a] ndom> yes.
<b00t> i even downloaded another one from another mirror just for the chance of being faulty
<R[a] ndom> otherwise who would use nero?
<R[a] ndom> b00t, check md5 if youre worried about that
<b00t> i did
<b00t> same sum
<stevej> Nero is available for Linux, for some reason or another.
<b00t> i checked it 3 times allready
<R[a] ndom> other cds do boot tho?
<R[a] ndom> its not bios settings?
<b00t> yees of course
<b00t> everything boots up perfectly
<vidd_laptop> and from my experience with nero, if you make image from nero and you DONT select make bootable, you get a perfectly formed, non-bootable disk
<b00t> its just the xubuntu cds
<b00t> vidd_laptop i thought its a nero problem so i downloaded infrarecorder (as instructed in the xubuntu iso burning procedure) and burned with it
<b00t> same issue
<vidd_laptop> and you still cant burn at a slower speed then 8x?
<R[a] ndom> I dont think I can on my drive
<b00t> yup
<b00t> the cd rw has minimum of 8 and a max of 52
<b00t> and my dvd rw has a minimum of 16
<vidd_laptop> the cd drive that is READING it....what speed is it?
<mrmonday> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<b00t> 8/52
<vidd_laptop> same drive?
<b00t> nop
<vidd_laptop> try it in the same drive that is burning it
<mrmonday> what is the minimum harddrive size for xubuntu?
<b00t> i did... same thing
<mrmonday> it says 1.5gigs is needed to be free on the site
<mrmonday> does that include swap?
<vidd_laptop> mrmonday, then 1.5 gig
<R[a] ndom> I wouldn't want to use a 1.5 gig ubuntu install tho
<mrmonday> does it include swap?
<R[a] ndom> xubuntu
<R[a] ndom> whatever
<R[a] ndom> mrmonday, I would lean towards no.
<vidd_laptop> mrmonday, yes
<R[a] ndom> ok
<R[a] ndom> there you go
<mrmonday> it's only gonna be in a vm
<R[a] ndom> vidd_laptop, how big is your / partition?
<mrmonday> so I can do screen shots
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, i had it on a 1 gig part
<R[a] ndom> really.
<R[a] ndom> wow
<R[a] ndom> mine is 6gb and full
<vidd_laptop> with 512 swap
<b00t> i usually set it / on a 15 gb partition just in case i wanted to download stuff..
<vidd_laptop> it was slow as all get-out
<b00t> even though 5 gb would b cool
<R[a] ndom> VMs only use as much space as they need anyway
<vidd_laptop> mrmonday, it is RECOMENDED that u use 5GB or more
<b00t> anyway... so wht may b the prob!
<R[a] ndom> so you could make the paritions ten gajillion gigs, and it wouldnt make a difference :P
<vidd_laptop> b00t, idn
<b00t> hmm
<R[a] ndom> b00t, I dunno man.  Other bootable cds burnt wiht this burner, and tried on the other drive.. do they work?
<b00t> u and me both.. this is so annoying
<mrmonday> I have used 3 for ubuntu, so I'll go for that
<b00t> R[a] ndom yes perfectly
<stevej> You could, but then the flux capacitor would explode.
<R[a] ndom> oh.
<R[a] ndom> and md5 checks out?
<b00t> yes
<b00t> thts whts making me crazy
<R[a] ndom> alternate install cd?
<b00t> how would the md5 checks out if its a prob with it (since other OS cds boots up )
<R[a] ndom> which cd, normal or alternate?
<R[a] ndom> both?
<b00t> normal
<b00t> just normal
<vidd_laptop> b00t, try to get the alt
<R[a] ndom> try the alt
<R[a] ndom> I prefer it anyway
<b00t> i dunno the difference between these 2 but i know tht i downloaded the "normal" one
<R[a] ndom> its just not a live cd
<vidd_laptop> or the netboot....
<R[a] ndom> b00t, the alternate has no live cd, just text based installation
<b00t> um
<R[a] ndom> its easy tho
<b00t> oh ok
<b00t> same size?!
<b00t> its gonna take me forever to download here (am on isdn right now)
<R[a] ndom> could netboot as vidd_laptop said
<vidd_laptop> b00t, then get the mini-iso....
<vidd_laptop> http://www.vidd.us/downloads
<b00t> vidd_laptop i thought of doing so.. but the mini iso would wipe clean the HDD and i want linux to b dual boot with xp
<vidd_laptop> so set it to dual boot
<R[a] ndom> the mini doesnt have the partitioning jibberjab?
<vidd_laptop> of course it does
<b00t> weird
<b00t> i tried it b4
<b00t> it wiped it clean
<b00t> a DSL !
<vidd_laptop> b00t, get the ubuntu mini-iso
<vidd_laptop> on my downloads page
<b00t> ok i will
<R[a] ndom> why from your page? you haxoring him? ;)
<vidd_laptop> ???/
<b00t> anyway
<b00t> whts it about!
<b00t> i mean i noticed its just 8.8 mb
<b00t> !
<R[a] ndom> yeah its really small
<b00t> thts new news to me!
<b00t> i thought the smallest is 50 mb
<vidd_laptop> it includes the installer and stuff to get your network running
<b00t> oh ok
<vidd_laptop> everything else it gets from the internet
<b00t> oh thts cool enough
<b00t> anyway
<b00t> thanks u guys for helping out
<b00t> i appreciate it
<b00t> gtg now... gf's nagging
<vidd_laptop> R[a] ndom, i send ppl to my site because i know where it is....
<vidd_laptop> it took me forever digging thru the archives to find it!
<R[a] ndom> the mini iso?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<R[a] ndom> huh I found it on google in 2 secs to see that it really was 8 megs
<R[a] ndom> as I was surprised it was that small too
<vidd_laptop> thats why they call it mini!
<R[a] ndom> hah indeed.
<vidd_laptop> i think they have a way to get it to work on floppies and a usb stick...but i never tried it
<vidd_laptop> but then again....these usb sticks will soon be able to hold an entire live dvd
<hyper_ch> jesus, the swedish police blocks pirate bay
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: how many nanoseconds of downtime this time? ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: the police says it's child porn on there and puts in on their blacklist which a lot ISPs in Sweden respect
<TheSheep> right :)
* TheSheep has an urge to put a child port photo on a highway and block it because of that
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: can you put also some on the road just outside my apartment ;)
<hyper_ch> I wonder how they block it... is there rerouting of the IP or the domain?
<hyper_ch> He, who will give up freedom in order to get security will in the end loose both
<TheSheep> I wonder how much collateral damage will they accept?
<hyper_ch> I dunno
<Pumpernickel> It's just a DNS redirect.
<Pumpernickel> The police suggest it, some ISPs apply the filter to their DNS servers.
<TheSheep> and people swarm to the ISPs that don't do that ;)
<hyper_ch> so if the don't alter the IP you just add more dns servers
<hyper_ch> anyone watching/listening LiveEarth concert?
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, need some DNS server ip's from the USA?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: I don't trust US-dns servers ^^
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> why not?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, Bush, countless agencies, and and and ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: want a polish one?
<hyper_ch> I'm not in Sweden :) I have good dns servers here :)
<hyper_ch> but I'd prefer a polish over a  US one
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, no offence taken .... i might consider it myself.....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, can ya post 2 for me?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: 150.254.65.21, 150.254.78.2
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: hmmm,   83.133.126.175   (my server in Germany)
<vidd_laptop> ty
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: it has a dns server isntalled but I don't know if you can use it just like that (never tried)
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: do you have a ded. IP?
* vidd_laptop is not so happy with the politics of his native country as of late....
<vidd_laptop> ded?
<vidd_laptop> for my web site?
<vidd_laptop> like static ?
<hyper_ch> no, at home
<hyper_ch> yes, dedicated ip
<hyper_ch> static ip
<hyper_ch> from your isp
<vidd_laptop> no....my home is on a dhcp channel
<vidd_laptop> they want 25$US a month for a static IP
<hyper_ch> oh well, could have given you otherwise proxy access ;)
<hyper_ch> that's less than a decent inet connection costs here ;)
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, my server has a static IP
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> your server?
<addyk> /leave
<addyk> /leave #xubuntu
<addyk> ??
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<addyk> What's happening? I can't see the user list...
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, my server....vidd.us
<hyper_ch> yeah, forgot :)
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, that is 25$US JUST for the static ip....plus the cost of the connection
<hyper_ch> for $ 50 you get a 10mbit/1mbit connection here
<hyper_ch> dunno if the offer static ips additionally
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, is that guaranteed bandwith? or max throughput?
<hyper_ch> max throughput
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: but normally it's gets about to that range
<addyk> @botsnack
<vidd_laptop> hrm....tab auto-complete does not seem to work when you sudo su....
<vidd_laptop> !botsnack | addyk
<ubotu> addyk: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<addyk> Hmm, doesn't work :) Asima would have responded :)
<addyk> :))
<addyk> lol :)
<vidd_laptop> wrong symbol
<addyk> thanks vidd_laptop
<addyk> Yeah...
<addyk> in another channel it would have been with a @ :) anyway :D hello xubuntu :)
<hyper_ch> hello addyk
<hyper_ch> addyk: all *buntu* channels us ! to issue commands to the bot
<addyk> Oh...
<addyk> Hmm...
<addyk> lemme check something :)
<TheSheep> addyk: you can also just /msg the bot
<addyk> (06:51:02 PM) addyk: @botsnack
<addyk> (06:51:04 PM) Asima: Thank You for the Chocolate addyk! I love you. :)
<TheSheep> (which is preferred anyways)
<addyk> That's on fluxbuntu :)
<addyk> I know... sorry...
<TheSheep> addyk: don't apologise
<TheSheep> addyk: you didn't do anything wrong... yet ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: if everybody had only pmed the bot I wouldn't know today that there is one :)
<addyk> lol :)
<addyk> Thanks guys :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: well, the idea is to use public commands when it's meant for... well, the public
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how does one know the difference? ;)
<hyper_ch> addyk: yw
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: use the forc^H^H^H^Hcommon sense
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: common sense differs between each individual ;)
<Pumpernickel> If you're invoking the bot so someone else can see the factoid, public is good.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: if it did it wouldn't be common, would it?
<Pumpernickel> Otherwise, /msg is good.
* hyper_ch needs a new computer... converting ripping dvds and making mpegs just takes tooooo long
<zials> heh... 12+ hours for me x.x
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: hmmm, but /msg uses more typing :)
<hyper_ch> hence publicly accessing the bot is more efficient ;)
* hyper_ch fears Pumpernickel will kick him out shortly
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you can also just join the #ubuntubots
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: and do it there
<Pumpernickel> Efficiency caused Perl.  Beware of excessive efficiency.
<hyper_ch> another channel.... omG... I already have 13 channels open
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: so you still have space for 7 more to switch between comfortably :)
<hyper_ch> no, just for 1 more :(
<hyper_ch> 13 channels on 3 servers
<hyper_ch> only has a 19" screen
<hyper_ch> bonjour tsubasaleguedin
<hyper_ch> bonjour tsubasa
<craigbass1976> Has anyone else been a victim of the "incredible disappearing Applications" menu?
<craigbass1976> I've seen it happen on three different boxes now.  No biggie, as I can just right click on the desktop, but it's weird
<vidd_laptop> craigbass1976, yes....
<illu45> Hm... never happened to me, no...
<vidd_laptop> just re-add it to your panel
<craigbass1976> vidd_laptop, what'd you do about it, or did you just leave it?
<craigbass1976> Does it keep disappearing?
<vidd_laptop> no....
<vidd_laptop> but then again, i dont save sessions either
<craigbass1976> Just the initial time?  Ok
<vidd_laptop> do you save sessions?
<craigbass1976> Any of the xubuntu boxes I've set up ended up being headless servers, os it's only an initial issue anyway.  I don't save them that I know of
<craigbass1976> so, not os
<illu45> I never save sessions
<craigbass1976> I don't ever remember seeing an applications menu in xfce anyway before Xubuntu.  DSL and Knoppix never had one that I know of, and when I used to use xfce with Fedora, I don't remember seeing one there either
<Pumpernickel> It's not the default Xfce look - it's been rethemed to be similar in appearance to Ubuntu.
<vidd_laptop> craigbass1976, if you have headless servers...why you need xfce on them?
<craigbass1976> They just ended up being headless; it wasn't my plan initially
<vidd_laptop> ah
* vidd_laptop likes headless servers....
<vidd_laptop> i have 2 in different locations
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: what's a headless server?
<zials> without the icon I'm guessing
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: a server without a head :P
<hyper_ch> without icon?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: without a monitor and keyboard
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, its a machine that has no keyboard, mouse or monitor...you remote only into it
<zials> I was close >.>
<hyper_ch> so it's a server ^^
<TheSheep> zials: icon?
* hyper_ch has never seen a server keyboard, mouse and monitor
<hyper_ch> a server with ^^
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: most of ours have some old ones connected, just in case
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, we got a room full of them here @ work
<hyper_ch> well, I've seen two server rooms so far
<vidd_laptop> (they are all windows machines you have to work on @ leaste twice a week)
<hyper_ch> one at the polytechnicum in Zurich wich does, among other things, weather forecast for switzerland and the two rooms at my university
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, servers dont NEED to be headless.... and if they have a keyboard and monitor attached (wheather you use them or not) they are not headless
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: I've never seen such servers :)
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: I mean if you have SSH, what do you need the rest for?
<vidd_laptop> so what do these places do if there is an issue that you cant remote in to fix?
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: dunno :)
<vidd_laptop> for example....we have a mail server that locks up like twice a month
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: why does it do that? ;)
<vidd_laptop> its a windows box
<vidd_laptop> who knows
<hyper_ch> hmm, me thinks only windows boxes must not be headless ^^
<vidd_laptop> sometimes when you restart it, it does not boot properly
<hyper_ch> why restart it? ;)
<tsubasa> hello hyper_ch ;)
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, im just a tech rep here...not one of the engineers
<hyper_ch> tsubasa: wow, that was quick ^^
<tsubasa> ^^
<tsubasa> i'am playing wow
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: sorry for teasing you :)
* vidd_laptop would personally have ported the data to a linux box MONTHS ago, and been done with it.....
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: do it :)
<vidd_laptop> but the primary domain on that server pays extra for front page extension support
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, im not the site admin...just a tech rep!
* vidd_laptop needs to go to lunch
<hyper_ch> yuck... front what?
<tsubasa> paying more for more shit ?? :)
<hyper_ch> ^^
<vidd_laptop> tsubasa, they pay extra for 1) the dedicated firewall server to protect it...2) the licenses we had to purchase....3) the engineer's time to maintain the POS
<vidd_laptop> oh....and 4) because they are stupid
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> well.....off to lunch
<mrmonday> I'm trying to install xubuntu using the alt cd, but it is froxen at 65% installing anthy
<mrmonday> *frozen
<mrmonday> it is still writing to the harddrive though in little bursts, and has been for at least half an hour
<mrmonday> what can I do?
<TheSheep> mrmonday: if you don't need japanese language support, you can just kill it
<Cem_UNAL>  hi folk
<Cem_UNAL> i cant connet my gmail account with gmail notifier can somebody help?
<mrmonday> TheSheep, how do I kill it without it stopping the installation?
<TheSheep> mrmonday: switch to second console with alt+f2, the use 'ps x' to list the processes and 'kill PID' to kill the process with specified PID
<mrmonday> it just gives ~ #
<mrmonday> with a frozen underscore
<TheSheep> type 'ps x' and press enter
<mrmonday> do I need to type anthy or something?
<mrmonday> I did
<TheSheep> ps ax
<mrmonday> that worked
<mrmonday> it scrolled to fast though
<mrmonday> and I can't see what I need to look out for
<TheSheep> ok, try: ps ax | grep ant
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how can I, in a shell script, exectue a remote shell script on the remote computer?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: ssh -x
<hyper_ch> thx :)
<mrmonday> it gives 4 results
<mrmonday> which one do I kill?
<mrmonday> 2 start with /bin/sh
<TheSheep> the one that looks like generating dictionary for anthy :/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how much does it cost to hire you as a professional developper?
<mrmonday> /etc/anthy/dict.args
<mrmonday> that one?
<TheSheep> mrmonday: yes, there is a number next to it in the left column
<TheSheep> mrmonday: type: kill that-number-here
<mrmonday> there are 2 numbers
<TheSheep> mrmonday: use the leftmost one
<mrmonday> no. ROOT no. S /path
<mrmonday> the first one
<mrmonday> ok
<mrmonday> how do I go back to the install?
<TheSheep> alt+f1
<mrmonday> ok
<mrmonday> yay!
<mrmonday> worked
<TheSheep> glad to hear
<mrmonday> it's going much faster now :)
<mrmonday> thanks TheSheep
<DreamDring> hi
<DreamDring> i'm looking to configure shortcut to switch between my virtual desktop but i don't find how to do it. Could someone help me please ?
<DreamDring> i find it. sorry :s
<Cem_UNAL> http://imaj.at/18991 ???
<hyper_ch> Cem_UNAL: ???
<Cem_UNAL> :)
<Cem_UNAL> can u look teh link
<Cem_UNAL> the*
<hyper_ch> Cem_UNAL: why?
<Cem_UNAL> can somebody help me there is a bug's screenshot here http://imaj.at/18991
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, you need your gmail username in the username box
<vidd_laptop> and is that turkish?
<newuser00> i have tried Thunar in Ubuntu and it is faster than Nautilus, is there a way to change the default file manager?
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, did it work?
<newuser00> hehe i guess that not something many ppl try to do :P
<vidd_laptop> newuser00, you would set it up in the "default applications"
<newuser00> vidd_laptop: my OS is not in english, so please confirm.. thats in System>Preferences?
<vidd_laptop> not sure in ubuntu....
<newuser00> vidd_laptop: ah thats right this is the xubuntu channel, sorry :P
<vidd_laptop> but in xubuntu it would be >applications>settings>preferred applications
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: sorry i see ur message now but i write my username and password right but it does not work
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, im not sure then..... and i see your launguage is turkish?
* vidd_laptop spent a year in turkey.....20 years ago
<newuser00> anyway, all it allows to chose is the default browser, e-mail and console emulator, here in ubuntu. i guess ill have to stop being lazy and install xubuntu if i want this thing to go faster :P
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: yes i am Turk
<newuser00> vidd_laptop: thank you though =)
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: how do u do?
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, i was on the military base outside of the village of orlu
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, iyim
<Cem_UNAL> :)
<Cem_UNAL> i mean what is ur job?
<vidd_laptop> US Military then
<Cem_UNAL> what do u do :)
<Cem_UNAL> ok
<Cem_UNAL> sorry
<vidd_laptop> now i do tech support for a dial-up company
<Cem_UNAL> i cant fix the bug
<Cem_UNAL> gmail notifier dose not work
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, it works for me......
<vidd_laptop> are you using mailwatcher?
* vidd_laptop is using xfce-mailwatch-plugin
<vidd_laptop> and it works fine
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: xfce-mailwatch-plugin?
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, evet..... that is what comes with xubuntu by default.....
<vidd_laptop> and it works perfectly with gmail
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, do you use gnome or xfce desktop?
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, do NOT use gmail notifyer...use xfce-mailwatch-plugin (it is listed as Mail Watcher on the add Item list)
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: tx
<vidd_laptop> works?
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: works if i know this i does not install gmail notifier :) xubuntu developers must write like that thing
<Cem_UNAL> that is good
<Jester45> if ubuntu has it you can install it also
<vidd_laptop> Jester45, gmail notifier dont work
<Cem_UNAL> vidd_laptop: tx again and good-bye ...
<vidd_laptop> Cem_UNAL, gle gle
<Cem_UNAL> :D bye :D
* hyper_ch is watching sicko
<vidd_laptop> sicko or pycho?
<hyper_ch> mm's sicko :)
<hyper_ch> health insurance seems to suck big ass in the US
* hyper_ch hits vidd_laptop with a large trout
<nzk> Is there a gui newsreader
<hyper_ch> a what?
<hyper_ch> I guess so... opera has one included I think
<nzk> For usenet...
<vidd_laptop> nzk, something wrong with thunderbird?
<nzk> For usenet...
<vidd_laptop> use thunderbird
<vidd_laptop> does your ISP support usenet newsgroups?
<BFTD> hey whats the #ubuntu channel with the the seminar thing going on
* kalikiana notes that he successfully used TB as a newsreader in the past. So it *is* possible.
* vidd_laptop WORKS for an ISP so he KNOWS it works
* kalikiana is simply BETTER than vidd_laptop so his opinion MATTERS. :P
<BFTD> ?
* BFTD is God
<kalikiana> BFTD, You're just a zombie *hrhr
<kalikiana> But you never realized that.
<BFTD> no one has bothered to shoot me in thead yet he
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana, took you all this time to think that up?
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, you were talking about mm's sicko.....what is that?
<hyper_ch> michael moore's docu/critics on the american health "care" system
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, nice (and appropriate) use of quotes
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: according from what I see/hear there they are very appropriate... ahve you seen it?
<vidd_laptop> no.....give me a link?
<hyper_ch> downloaded it from piratebay
<hyper_ch> but I guess, you being in the US, it's not really an option for you
* vidd_laptop is fortunant to not get sick
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: get a spouse over in canada and whenever you have some problems go over there :)
<vidd_laptop> plus...there is always the option to run to canada and die waiting for "free" treatment
<hyper_ch> die waiting?
<hyper_ch> didn't look like it in sicko
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> get private health care then
<vidd_laptop> exaactly....
<hyper_ch> how much is it?
<vidd_laptop> my job has health benifits
* Pumpernickel nudges everyone into -offtopic
* vidd_laptop needs to go home.....
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, hop over to #viddandme and we can talk more in .... 20-30 minutes
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: why going offtopic if no one here is asking for help?
<BFTD> how does one play m4a video files?
<BFTD> m4v
<pjk0334> i am having problems installing xubuntu...ubuntu installed fine, but xubuntu fails to format the main partition into ext3
<BFTD> hrm
<hyper_ch> BFTD: what format is that?
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: VLC works quite well.
<BFTD> pjk0334 try formatting it into resierFS then
<BFTD> .m4v
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<hyper_ch> BFTD: never seen that before
<hyper_ch> pjk0334: did you try with the alternate install cd?
<BFTD> hyper_ch its an iTunes video format
<pjk0334> i have not tried the alternate yet
<hyper_ch> yiiiiieeeekkks
<hyper_ch> iTunes... bad, bad word :)
<hyper_ch> pjk0334: you may want to try that
<hyper_ch> pjk0334: thunar shouldn't be interfering there
<Pumpernickel> It's a video container format.  It can hold just about any actual video format.
<kalikiana_> m4v is actually mpeg4 video ;)
* hyper_ch uses Matrovska
<pjk0334> here is the story of my plight:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491970
<kalikiana_> And h243 packed into mpeg4 is not at all bad.
<pjk0334> the alternate is text based installer, right?
<Howdy125> yes
<pjk0334> is it easy to follow?
<Howdy125> yup
<pjk0334> ok, perhaps i will try it...this is an older system and I really think that xubuntu will run nicely on it
<hyper_ch> pjk0334: well, it requires you to read... but besides that there are no difficulties :)
<BFTD> VLC isn't playing it
<pjk0334> ubuntu runs OK, but not great
<pjk0334> so what would be the cause of a problem like this?  i have tried different HD's even
<Howdy125> P III here with 128 megs of ram and xubuntu is working well for me.
<pjk0334> i just cannot understand why ubuntu installs just fine, but not xubuntu
<kalikiana_> pjk0334, In this case it appears to be a problem with Thunar. But ubuntu doesn't have Thunar.
<pjk0334> thunar?
<BFTD> am I missing like some kind of codec or something?
<kalikiana_> pjk0334, Thunar is XFCE's file manager.
<kalikiana_> pjk0334, Ubuntu uses Nautilus (Gnome) instead.
<pjk0334> don't  they both use gparted as the partioner though?
<Pumpernickel> Parted, usually, through various front-ends.
<Pumpernickel> The problem with the LiveCD installer is that Thunar, in its default configuration, tries to automount all partitions, including the ones you're trying to create.
<pjk0334> ahhh
<pjk0334> is that why windows would pop up showing the contents of the drive while i was in the middle of partioning?
<Howdy125> This the 64 meg computer pjk0334
<Howdy125> nm .. I just reread your post..
<Howdy125> 64 meg video ;-)
<pjk0334> yeah, 64 mb video
<pjk0334> 384 ram
<pjk0334> p3 800
<pjk0334> so the alternate cd installer does not use Thunar i take it?
<Pumpernickel> Exactly.
<Howdy125> Alternate is the only way to go IMO
<pjk0334> so why does xubuntu even have a live install option?
<Howdy125> Some people may wish to try it out before installing would be my guess.
<pjk0334> sure, the live cd....but if the installer doesnt work well with the file manager, why have that option?
<pjk0334> anyways...i will try the alt cd
<pjk0334> thanks for your help
<Howdy125> yw .. gl
#xubuntu 2007-07-08
<Conspiracy> Greetings all
<Conspiracy> will xubuntu work on an old system aka athlon 600 256mb ram
<Conspiracy> heh anyone alive in here or is the undead room :p
<vidd> Conspiracy, yes....it should work niecly
<rolfen> hey guys... what is FUSE?
<rolfen> supposedly you can use FUSE to browse windows shares in thunar... but what exactly is FUSE
<Pumpernickel> It's the filesystem in userspace framework.
<rolfen> thanks
<rolfen> do you have the link to the fuse homepage?
<rolfen> i am googling but i did not find anything
<rolfen> oh ok i found the sourceforge page
<Conspiracy> Hmm should and are are 2 diffrent things aparently lol it took 5 min to boot and well 10 min ago I clicked the install shortcut and its hanging, might be that it has a more then anchient vid card in it as well, the vid card only has 8mb ram lol
<Conspiracy> scratch the hang time its locked
<Pumpernickel> Try the alternate cd.  It uses a more mature installation system.
<Conspiracy> think I might do that thanks im going to try and pass some things to the kernel first hehe this thing is anchient it still has 2 ISA slots on it the bios is pre 1997
<Conspiracy> im just trying to find somthign that will work on that box to justify keeping it around lol somthing semi usefull and easir to work with Damn Small Linux which seems to be semi broken I can get it to install I go through the steps to make it a full debian like install aka able to use apt-get and well apt-get still seems to be broken
<Conspiracy> esier to work with then DSL rather
<Conspiracy> thought about doing gentoo but I dont feel like wasteing a week or 2 to get everything compiled lol
<rolfen> u guys think downloading the alternate cd is better?
<rolfen> damn i have started downloading the live cd!
<rolfen> Conspiracy ubuntu is good and works out of the box... mostly... exept for some multimedia stuff that you have to install yourself due to licence issues
<Conspiracy> heh as I look at my ISO folder on my computer I just relised I have 20 diffrent flavers of linux
<Conspiracy> im not too worried about multimedia
<Conspiracy> thats what this box is for just somthing to check mail and surf when my wife steals my main pc cause she hates her laptop and well so do I lol
<rolfen> well you'll need to install the flash plugin and movie plugins to see online videos but that's about it
<rolfen> did u try fedora?
<Conspiracy> I wish I could just migrate fully to linux I like it so much better the windbolws, but til I can find some decent broadcasting software for linux im stuck, as far as surfing I mainly just hit my stations forums and the irc :D
<Conspiracy> I havent tried fedora in years
<Conspiracy> since core 3 I think
<rolfen> me neither :)
<Conspiracy> Im a bog mandriva and gentoo fan personally
<Conspiracy> er *big
<rolfen> hey you can run shoutcast to broadcast on from a linux box!
<Conspiracy> right well I have a 500 person shoutcast host, im looking for somthing like radio automation software, like SAM Broacaster
<rolfen> oh i dont know about that
<Conspiracy> thats the standard of our company
<Conspiracy> yeah Ive been digging ofr about a month now looking
<Conspiracy> but to no avail
<thorsdecree> anyone want to try to help me set up internet connection manually?
<thorsdecree> ne1 here who knows about networking?
<nikolam> Hello
<rolfen> hello
<nikolam> What Bit Torrent Client with encryption do you use on Xubuntu?
<rolfen> sorry i forgot :)
<nikolam> I previously used Azureus on windows but as I moved to Xubuntu, I am wondering..
<rolfen> my xubuntu install is gone and i forgot which one i used
<nikolam> Beacouse Azureus use just too much memory
<nikolam> Ahh :)
<nikolam> Why is gone?
<nikolam> I am thinking abou deluge-torrent
<rolfen> i reinstalled windows... and could not boot into xubuntu anymore
<rolfen> you can go into synaptic and search for "bittorrent"
<nikolam> That is not a problem is xubuntu on separate partition?
<rolfen> yeah it was on a separate partition!
<nikolam> Didi you try to boot from xubuntu CD again and launch repair shell from CD?
<rolfen> well i have the alternate install CD
<nikolam> I done something like that
<nikolam> And with alternate
<rolfen> i havent tried
<nikolam> Boot to shell
<rolfen> but now it's too late... the partition is overwritten
<nikolam> Ypu have chroot command
<rolfen> yes?
<nikolam> Ergh, impationed one :)
<rolfen> :)
<nikolam> I switched fully to xubuntu on news HD
<nikolam> new HD
<nikolam> I use Seamonkey for mail, news and web
<rolfen> i am downloading ubuntu feisty now and will install it tomorrow
<nikolam> All bookmarks, hitory and mail, news database just switched, like I am still on windows :)
<rolfen> cool
<nikolam> Xubuntu/ubuntu are mostly the same
<rolfen> yeah but with the xcfe instead of gnome
<nikolam> just edited prefs.js in mozilla profile directory :)
<nikolam> You can add both xfce to ubuntu as well as gnome to xubuntu
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> And use Both :)
<nikolam> As you like
<nikolam> it is basically teh same thing :)
<rolfen> yeah
<rolfen> where is prefs.js in windows?
<nikolam> So, well in your home directory. It is the same thing for firefox And Thunderbird as well as seamonkey
<rolfen> ah ok i found it
<rolfen> thanks :)
<rolfen> i used locate for windows
<nikolam> C:\Documents and settings\username\Application data\Mozilla
<nikolam> And look under that regarding what mozilla product you use
<nikolam> on linux it it /home/username/.mozilla
<rolfen> yup
<nikolam> anyway, happy (x)ubuntuing :)
<rolfen> thanks :)
<rolfen> u too :D
<nikolam> Many happy thoughts from Serbia :) (Europe)
<nikolam> CU
<Panthe1> Hi am wondering if any1 can help me, I am installing Xubuntu onto an old P2 366 w/ 64mb Ram, and I am having a problem, everytime the installer gets to Select and install software > 65% Configuring Anthy   It just freezes, i have left it sitting for approximately 2 hours, and it is just doing nothing. Does any1 have any ideas?
<Panthe1> ahh never mind I found problem listed in forums, Thankyou
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Didi anyone found a way to tell windows manager to Remember where windows should be placed?
<nikolam> E.G. not to start the same program every time on different place on the screen?
<nikolam> I suppose it is window manager`s job. xfwm4 i suppose
<Pumpernickel> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<nikolam> hmm :)
<nikolam> Will try it :)
<CapnJack> Hello
<cheeseboy> how do i patch a kernel?
<Jester45> are you wanting to update ?
<CapnJack> I want to dump windows as a server os, I like the rich GUI of xubuntu, is it well suited to use as 100% remote server?
<Jester45> yes
<CapnJack> awesome
<Jester45> you can install a cli only server if you want for extra speed
<CapnJack> cli only, as in "client only"?
<Jester45> command line only
<CapnJack> ah, so I would lose the nice "remote desktop" feel?
<Jester45> you can remotly connect with ssh
<Jester45> it would be text only
<CapnJack> if I do that is there any point in using vnc to administer?
<Jester45> linux's command line is a lot better and more powerful than window's. and it is what many gui programs use
<Jester45> you cant, there will be no gui
<cheeseboy> anyone?
<Jester45> you could install it as normal with gui. then after you get used to linux (if your not allready) you can switch very simply without a reinstall
<Jester45> cheeseboy, i asked if your just wanting to update
<CapnJack> i see
<cheeseboy> Jester45, i want to patch to add support for xbox hardware\
<CapnJack> will still run all the same server apps as gui?
<Jester45> CapnJack, what apps are you talking about
<CapnJack> specifically cPanel
<CapnJack> and apache
<CapnJack> I guess
<Jester45> cheeseboy, so... you might want to look at modprobe
<Jester45> CapnJack, both of those are (on linux) commandline programs
<cheeseboy> Jester45, i need to apply the patch first
<Jester45> CapnJack, cPanel is php right? like wordpress and phpBB
<CapnJack> I think cPanel itself is not php no
<CapnJack> it's a webhosting control panel and supports php and mysql
<Jester45> but what does it run as
<Jester45> im looking into it now
<CapnJack> I'm not really sure, I'm a linux noob.
<CapnJack> as an apache plugin perhaps?
<Jester45> i figured that so i added in that you might like to start on a gui then later after you not some stuff you can switch to gain some speed
<Jester45> no it wouldnt be like that
<Jester45> CapnJack, how do you install on windows
<Jester45> install it*
<CapnJack> cPanel doesn't run on Windows
<Jester45> really
<CapnJack> really
<CapnJack> that's part of the reason I want to switch
<CapnJack> nothing runs on Windows for very long anyway
<Jester45> even the kernel :) people reinstall so much
<Pumpernickel> cheeseboy: #xbox-linux on oftc.net for Ubuntu/xbox support.
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, do you know how cPanel works? is ita program or somthing that apache runs like wordpress
<Pumpernickel> I don't use it.
<Jester45> CapnJack, it should run on command line only if not... its not a good program
<Jester45> CapnJack, but you could use the gui to set things up as it might be easier for a new user
<Jester45> then later remove the gui to make the server faster and more secure
<CapnJack> I can't run command line only programs on xubuntu?
<Jester45> you can
<Jester45> many programs are cli only or use it as a backend
<CapnJack> ok, then they are administered via ssh or are they accessible from a command prompt within the gui?
<CapnJack> ..or both?
<Jester45> both
<Jester45> linux is very flexible
<CapnJack> ok, great, thank you so much
<Jester45> you can ssh in from a remote computer
<Jester45> or for xubuntu you can run Terminal to get a command prompt. if you do decide on useing linux you might want to read a little on how to use bash and to make bash scripts
<shirish> guys what package controls the login , like gdm login is for GNOME
<Jester45> gdm
<nikolam> well... gdm :)
<Jester45> shirish, gdm on both ubuntu and xubuntu. kubuntu is the only non-gdm
<shirish> oh ok
<nikolam> I tried xdm but than Screen saver wont start automatically.
<nikolam> so I get back to gdm
<shirish> I am using actually 7.10 tribe 2 with xfce & GNOME, is there anyway to know if I'm using xdm as login manager or GDM ?
<Jester45> CapnJack, if you need help with anything come back in im here a lot.
<CapnJack> thanks so much
* CapnJack bows
<nikolam> ps -A | grep gdm
<Jester45> wrong window :)
<shirish> shirish@ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep gdm
<shirish>  4662 ?        00:00:00 gdm
<shirish>  4663 ?        00:00:01 gdm
<shirish> Is this ok?
<nikolam> There it is :) using gdm.
<Jester45> shirish, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jester45> or stop then start
<Jester45> and it should kill all the non kneeded ones
<Pumpernickel> ...as well as your current session.
<nikolam> Eh, I have a question, how to manually switch from xdm to gdm and back?
<Pumpernickel> Nice one, Jester45.
<Pumpernickel> Would you mind not giving advice like that in the future?
<Jester45> nikolam, sudo etc/init.d/xdm stop then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, what?
<Pumpernickel> Jester45: Telling him to restart his current gdm session without telling him what will happen.
<Pumpernickel> 23:03:50 < Jester45> shirish, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nikolam> And what will start next time upon reboot. xdm or gdm?
<Pumpernickel> 23:04:27 -!- shirish [n=shirish@59.95.12.16]  has quit ["Leaving."] 
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, o .. sorry
* Jester45 hopes shirish saves his session
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, how was i suposed to know what would happen
<Jester45> :)
<Pumpernickel> You DID tell him what to do.
<Pumpernickel> You DID know what would happen.
<Jester45> no what you never want to tell someone is to run sudo rm -rf /
<Pumpernickel> You DIDN'T tell him what would happen.
<nikolam> ok ok, xdm/gdm start/stop does starting and stopping but where to make it permanent manually?
<nikolam> Wow jester you are scaring us :)
<Jester45> nikolam, maybe remove the one you dont want
<Jester45> shirish, sorry for not telling you what would happen] 
<nikolam> Ok, moral of the story: Look carefully what you are telling to be non-destructive to avarage Joe :)
<shirish> oh that's ok :)
<nikolam> I aleready done that :)
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, no harm done... yet
<shirish> like the ...yet part ;)
<nikolam> Ok, I will look at some documentation or so :()
<nikolam> :)
<Jester45> nikolam, but you didnt mount a servers / as read only... then make the owner of that server waste a day waiting for me to come online and to tell him how to fix it
<shirish> guys, the thing is I have filed a bug for gdm login stuff, but I need to put right words in it, otherwise it comes out wrong.
<shirish> what I have done is used ubuntu 7.10 & installed xubuntu-desktop on top of it.
<nikolam> Jester: ;,,)
<Jester45> what spawns init? grub maybe
<shirish> right, grub does the boot-loading
<Jester45> so grub runs init
<shirish> although do have the option to also use grub2
<Jester45> or is there a pre init process
<shirish> Jester45: were u asking me what is my boot-loader or was that a question for nikolam
<shirish> for I don't know anything about init, although do know that GRUB is my bootloader
<Jester45> i was asking a question for my self to the whole channel
<shirish> ah ok
<shirish> sorry
<rolfen> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
* Jester45 does need support himself sometimes
<rolfen> sorry couldnt help it :)
<nikolam> Niice :)
<shirish> thanx rolfen
<Jester45> i guess grub does it
* shirish remembers there is also something called startupmanager (but for adding & removing startup services only) .
<rolfen> grub loads the kernel
<rolfen> which loads init
<rolfen> afaik
<Jester45> what i wanna know is why firefox is a "lightweight browser" yet its using 150mb ram
* Jester45 uses rc.local
<rolfen> Jester45 have you tried IE7 :D
<shirish> Jester45: I guess its all relative, FF is supposed to be lighter than IE (on windows), and then you have epiphany which is considerably lighter
<Jester45> lynx wtf
* Jester45 replaces wtf with ftw
<shirish> what's ftw?
* shirish knows what wtf is but not what ftw is?
<nikolam> I use Seamonkey :) For both mail, news and Web and I get Lower memory consumption for both uses Combined.
<nikolam> It worked on win, It works now on Xubuntu, even better :)
<shirish> and then in 7.10 we also have icecape, supposed to have also lower memory foot-print
<nikolam> I look forward to iceape. But I did not see it in Tribe2 :*(
<nikolam> Lower footprint but if you compare it to firefox+thunderbird combination.
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/124536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124536 in gdm "GDM login doesn't respect/stick the chosen locale" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<nikolam> But I think almost the same as FF just for browsing
<shirish> nikolam: its there in tribe2
<shirish> I am using it
<nikolam> I will see for It. Maybe I didnt saw it upon install
<nikolam> I suppose it shoud be installed after install
<shirish> nikolam: correction I can use it, although currently using FF3 as my main browser
<nikolam> ok :)
<shirish> nikolam: if you are using tribe 2 look for iceape, it will give you the whole suite
<nikolam> anyway I will not move from 7.04 until 7.10 is stable :)
<nikolam> I will se. I was just testing it A bit
<shirish> its in universe though, not in mains atm
<nikolam> So, what do you think when you compare gnome and xfce :)
<nikolam> I always disliked ubuntu gnome`s brown style.
<nikolam> And I just LOVE xfce`s configurability
<nikolam> shirish: How iceape works do it works the same as seamonkey?
<nikolam> any differences?
<shirish> nikolam: haven't really played with either much, I usually use webmail but can see as far as memory consumption , if it uses more or less
<Jester45> nikolam, there are things called themes
<Jester45> and that have non brown ones to!!!
<nikolam> Hmm. but default look is one I dont like. You know, if I install it on 20 machines or give it to 20 friends..
<nikolam> but I like xfce :)
<shirish> nikolam: you should try out some of the themes, some are real good
<Jester45> or better yet use compiz+emerald
<shirish> guys can somebody take a look at bug 124536 & lemme know if there is something missing, something I need to add?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124536 in gdm "GDM login doesn't respect/stick the chosen locale" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124536
<rolfen> is gnome better then xfce?
<nikolam> Yes, but for xfce:) I like the way I can configure it
<shirish> rolfen: matter of opinion, I like both :)
<nikolam> I like xfce better
<shirish> nikolam: that's because the GNOME developers chose to howdo I put this, not give as much configuration options unless you dive down under
<rolfen> i know xfce but havent tried gnome yet... downloading ubuntu right now
* Jester45 uses all 3
<Jester45> all 3 being KDE gnome and xfce
<shirish> me using 3 but GNOME, XFCE & fluxbox
<nikolam> you can install all three desktop environments on same install. It is just a matter of what packages are installed. kda, gnome, xfce or all of them :)
<shirish> fluxbox is the new guy on the block though, so haven't played much with it, but good news for older machines I guess
<Jester45> fluxbox isnt new
<shirish> it isn't new, but its new for me
<shirish> as in doing day-to-day use, also they missed the whole 7.04 ubuntu development cycle
<Jester45> ?
<twiggz> i prefer zenwalk.
<twiggz> xubuntu isnt _that_ bad...but its still a fat girl...i like skinny girls.
<shirish> Jester45: read the fluxbox main page, its all given there, they wanted to release fluxbuntu 7.04 but were 3 months late, hence now concentrating on 7.10
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> o wel
<Jester45> l
<Jester45> i like DSL
<shirish> hence fluxbox 1.0r3 where they are atm, I do like the way you can do some of the stuff in there.
<shirish> same here, DSL is cool
<shirish> Jester45: btw can you take a shot at bug 124536 and see if I'm missing or can give some more info.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124536 in gdm "GDM login doesn't respect/stick the chosen locale" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124536
<nikolam> shirish: Great bug and very important one .
<Jester45> shirish, i dont do bugs
<Jester45> shirish, im just a very complex irc bot
<shirish> Jester45: :P
<nikolam> no, I thought to say it to ubotu, sorry
<shirish> ok anybody if they think anything else is required to add please tell me
<shirish> bug 124536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124536 in gdm "GDM login doesn't respect/stick the chosen locale" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124536
<nikolam> Jester: never heard bot complaining on ff :)
<shirish> rofl
<shirish> as he said he is a very *complex* IRC bot
<shirish> complex bots can do stuff like that lol :P
<Jester45> im a Complexo bot version 9.3.1-RC7
<shirish> shame, still in RC series lol :P
<shirish> Jester45: I am sure you have heard of Turing Test
<Jester45> i know nothing of Turning Test. Let my googleing engine look it up for you
<shirish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_Test
* shirish swears by wikipedia
<nikolam> Hey guys how do you setup and manage your firewall. I installed Firestarter and it is nice for me, beacouse it is much like ZoneAlarm I used to use on Win. (without application control) Vut do you think is it good to use only that and what firewall setup/program do you prefer?
<rolfen> i use good ol iptables hehe
<rolfen> hardcore command line style
* Jester45 doesnt have a firewall
<nikolam> The same as editing acces lists on firestarter, am I right? Firestarter uses iptables it is oonli GUI for iptables, right?
<rolfen> but iptable can get very complex so it's really better to use a GUI
<rolfen> yeah i think so
* shirish tried firestarter but was unable to compute how to play with it
<nikolam> Shirish: I felt the same way at first sight.
<nikolam> But after a while, realices You dont have to do anything if you are running just a workstation :)
<nikolam> If you have some server, only then you open a port for it and that`s it :)
<rolfen> yeah true
* shirish wonders does a home machine qualify as a workstation ?
<Jester45> what about packet priority
<rolfen> shirish i guess it does
<rolfen> you mean tc?
<nikolam> Every ubuntu install (besides server) is ws/home install
<tonyyarusso> shirish: depends.  Do you work on it?
<nikolam> LOL :))
<Jester45> you have to set that up if you want a good speedy server
<rolfen> Jester45 yup true
<shirish> tonyyarusso: yup, day & night, except when mummy wants windows to play her games lol
<rolfen> the most important part in my experience is prioritising the ACK packets
<rolfen> so that uploads dont drown downloads
<nikolam> rolfen: I will encourage mama to buy herself a PS3 :) and install Linux thare, too :))
<rolfen> you can install linux on a PS3?
<nikolam> Of course :) Yellow dog, Fedora 5/6, hmmm, debian, hmmm and someone reported ubuntu :)
<rolfen> cool
<nikolam> But only 256MB ram for main memory
<nikolam> +256 for gpu
<nikolam> Many Universities buy 6+ of them or so and run clusters :)
<nikolam> on Cell
<Jester45> the cpu is fast
<shirish> rolfen: you can install linux & nikolam is right, also heard the bit about doing ubuntu on it
<nikolam> But require kernel optinisation ..
<nikolam> I only dislike that I cannot put easily 2 gigs of XDR RAM on PS3 :,)
<nikolam> If I could i would say goodbye to PC for few years
<nikolam> :)
<Jester45> hi OGDA
<Jester45> idk if you got it but your server is timing out
<rolfen> what CPU does a PS3 have anyway?
<Jester45> a Cell
<rolfen> Cell...
<rolfen> sounds cool
<Jester45> http://www.blachford.info/computer/Cell/Cell0_v2.html
<rolfen> thanks
<cheeseboy> can someone help me get xbox controler to work?
<Pumpernickel> cheeseboy: This isn't the channel for xbox support.
<cheeseboy> Pumpernickel, im not using an xbox
<Jester45> its still xbox hardware
<shirish> bb in a few
<Chikubu> anybody home?
<Jester45> no
<Chikubu> ah perfect
<Chikubu> was looking to pick some brains
<Chikubu> like how can i tell what dameons are installed, and stop them from loading on startup?
<Jester45> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Chikubu> bum it is then
<Chikubu> ive open windows and apps seem to reopen when i restart,  can i stop this behaviour?
<Chikubu> ive noticed that is
<Jester45> its xfce4-sesson
<Jester45> you can remove it via settings -> sessions and startup settings -> uncheck auto save session
<Chikubu> thnx
<Chikubu> man im too easy on u\
<Chikubu> here is a tougher one, ive lost my gui at boot, i get error message about kinit:name_to_dev+ ........by-uuid  and unable to resume, then i get a terminal logon, i can startx then, but would like the gui back...ive read around about this and there is no solution that seems applicable here, unless i still have some video card relic or setting stuck
<Chikubu> and auto save session is turned off ugg
* cheeseboy , : ( stfu im tryn to sleep ) | : ( Saturday, July 7, 2007. 19:40:39 ) Xlack v2.1
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<infbliss> hi all can somebody tell me how to give execute permissions to executables in windows vfat partitions
<infbliss> i meant linux elf executables
<Pumpernickel> You won't be able to permanently set perms on a fat partition, but if you mount it with a umask of, say, 000, they should be executable.
<infbliss> Pumpernickel: I have this in /etc/fstab "rw,users,umask=000"
<infbliss> Pumpernickel: I have this in /etc/fstab "rw,users,auto,umask=000"
<Pumpernickel> What happens when you try to run them?
<cheeseboy> Pumpernickel, my bad didnt know it set it for all networks
<infbliss> Pumpernickel:access denied
<infbliss> Pumpernickel: is there any use trying the "showexec" option
<infbliss> Pumpernickel: right now i am not in a position to experiment because i have too many files open on that partition
<gerro> I moved some files to a folder but I don't think that folder existed
<gerro> and now the folder is there but its not a directory
<gerro> don't know what I did and its also hidden like it was before
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> why is GDM constantly using very much cpu?
* hyper_ch slaps TheSheep with a large trout
* hyper_ch slaps Pumpernickel with a large trout
<exw> i finally got the latest ndiswrapper to play nice with my card and ndiswrapper loads on boot but i have to set essid and key on every boot, even though the setting are in /etc/network/interfaces, any ideas?
<hyper_ch> exw: nope
<exw> yah its weird :-(
<nikolam> Aargh
<nikolam> TUX killed my seamonkey! ;I
<nikolam> I just cant believe it I just installed that TUX penguin platform game and tryed to use open GL and went back turning off oglen gla AND. X server restarted and I loose: ALL seamonkey bookmarks, ALL preferences form all mail fol last few years (and tons of newsgroups)
<nikolam> TUX die in hell!
<nikolam> >:I
<hyper_ch> help :)
* TheSheep helps hyper_ch 
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: do you have any experience for a versioning system to write a scientific paper?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what are you writing the paper in? latex?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I use OOo
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I need it simple and plain forward ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: latex *is* simple for simple things
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I don't know of any versioning system that would be good with binaries :/
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: unless you kept your oo files unpacked XD
<hyper_ch> OOo docs are binaries?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: they are zipped xml
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: so unzipping them should be good?
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: but I don't know if oo can open/save the unzipped files
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: oh well, I'll see if I can figure something out :) thx for the help
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that's another 2 beers :)
<TheSheep> lol
<TheSheep> remember me to never visit Switzerland, or I'll die of liver malfunction ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: svn is pretty popular, so you will probably find lots of help/tutorials. Bazaar (bzr) and Mercurial (hg) are easy to use.
<TheSheep> sv == subversion
<TheSheep> svn
<hyper_ch> I've had some dealings with svn yet
<hyper_ch> but not much
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i have a problem, i want to add some launchers to xubuntu panel, how should i do it?
<assasukasse> also the menu editor in xubuntu doesn't work
<kalikiana> assasukasse, right-click and choose 'add item', then 'launcher' in the opening window
<assasukasse> kalikiana: what about the menu, how can i modify them?
<kalikiana> assasukasse, Depends. Usually applications are filled in automatically from 'desktop' files.
<assasukasse> kalikiana: did u notice that the menu editor doesn't work? what if i wanna add something to menu?
<kalikiana> assasukasse, I never had any problems with it. Do you want to an app like office/bla or a main entry?
<assasukasse> like if i wanna add sancho, how should i do it? for example..
<kalikiana> assasukasse, If sancho is an app, create a desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications or alternatively /usr/share/applications
<assasukasse> thanks kalikiana but i am installing xubuntu at my uncle, he is totally unable to do anything that is not windows like..
<assasukasse> he is unable to create a desktop file..
<kalikiana> assasukasse, Unfortunately I don't know of a graphical way to create menu items. Launchers in the panel would be his option then.
<assasukasse> kalikiana: i think so too..i will install everything he needs, so that he doesn't need to add anything..
<assasukasse> kalikiana: sound works out of the box right?
<kalikiana> assasukasse, Did you try the application finder? That might be suitable for your uncle.
<kalikiana> Sound should work out of the box, yes. Never had problems with the last three xbunutu releases.
<assasukasse> kalikiana: i do have problems with one pc with integrated card here, but i suppose it was just unlucky
<TheSheep> testing is good to prove presence of errors, but is hopelessly inadequate to prove their absence :)
<kalikiana> pfffff
<assasukasse> TheSheep: men learns only by his error, and only from the recent ones.
<assasukasse> showertime :D
<TheSheep> assasukasse: what about women?
* kalikiana goes to make dorayaki for breakfast.
<TheSheep> anything that ends in yaki hhas got to have rice and sea weeds in it, bleah
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Nope, it's rather similar to pancakes, but with sweet bean paste. ;)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: no seaweeds?
<TheSheep> Ibet sweet bean is just a fancy name for some species of seaweeds
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Actually it's 'azuki beans', a very proteine-rich kind of red beans.
<kalikiana> What's wrong about see weed anyway? I like them :)
<TheSheep> hungry: nothing, really, just pulling your leg
<assasukasse> kali|food: what is that dorayaki?
<assasukasse> oh well, watever it is, must be better than natto...
<assasukasse> natto, the yucckest thing on earth :D
<assasukasse> TheSheep: i had a nice applet in windows, that was a sheep going around the desktop, climbing on windows, and doing many stuffs..is there something like that in lin?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: yes
<TheSheep> assasukasse: only it feature penguins
<kalikiana> assasukasse, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorayaki (http://www.teanobi.com/recipe/japanese/dessert/dorayaki.html)
<TheSheep> kalikiana: http://sokaisha.hp.infoseek.co.jp/030615/dorayaki.JPG
<TheSheep> kalikiana: didn't know they come in the bunny flavor too
<kalikiana> :P
<nikolam> Why X windows system dies so often?
<nikolam> I installed Super tux (stabile) platform game, turn OpenGl on, thrn switched it off
<nikolam> And tux kills X windows
<nikolam> And all my applications with it.
<nikolam> So if applications on Linux work in preemptive multitasking, why crash of one application kill all X applications?
<nikolam> ~:I
<Pumpernickel> What video driver are you using?
<nikolam> mga
<nikolam> matrox g 400
<reaVer> nikolam: the short answer pretty much is: any application sends commands to X
<reaVer> X handles those requests
<reaVer> and that's what you'll be seeing on your display
<reaVer> and that's how your application receives events
<reaVer> if anything in X fucks up horribly, X crashes
<reaVer> and all the applications that were connected to X get a disconnect and usually close
<reaVer> I probably don't have to explain the scope of your problem:P
<nikolam> How to configure X not to close all applications, so I can re-attach them on X restart?
<nikolam> ;)
<reaVer> you can't
<nikolam> its not screen ;)
<reaVer> applications can offer this option, but usually don't
<nikolam> Thank you for your answer, so this is faulted by design,,
<reaVer> can you reproduce the problem with a different OpenGL application?
<reaVer> like Mame?
<reaVer> nikolam: it could very well be your graphics card driver as Pumpernickel suggested
<nikolam> hmm, will install mama and I will get back
<reaVer> mame
<reaVer> not mama
<reaVer> mame
<reaVer> sdlmame
<nikolam> yes, emulator ok. I ll try
<reaVer> which isn't in ubuntu, so you'd have to compile yourself
<nikolam> Beautiful :)
<nikolam> OK
<reaVer> http://rbelmont.mameworld.info/?page_id=163 <---- given you know how it works ofcourse:P
<nikolam> we have Mama in ubuntu
<reaVer> I believe alt+home switches between soft and opengl
<nikolam> xmame-tools, xmame, xmame-common and to on
<reaVer> xmame is a little out of date:P
<reaVer> last release was last august
<nikolam> so compile new one, anyway, not to install packages.
<nikolam> OK
<nikolam> Ok, going to..
<Pumpernickel> There are other OpenGL games already packaged.
<reaVer> Pumpernickel: do they have optional opengl?
<Pumpernickel> Using one of those might be easier than compileing Mame just to test this.
<reaVer> like on the fly?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, BZflag does.
<reaVer> oh nikolam!
<reaVer> skip mame, get BZflag!
<nikolam> how fast system should be for fly! ?
<reaVer> on the fly means when the application is running
<Pumpernickel> Also, do any errors show up in /var/log/Xorg.*.log?
<reaVer> often applications don't offer this feature because it's a pain in the ass
<nikolam> Just a sec to check
<nikolam> hmm there is todays xorg.log
<nikolam> 2 of them
<nikolam> installing bzflag
<nikolam> Xorg.0.log: (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<nikolam> Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Success
<nikolam> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!
<nikolam> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nikolam> thanks
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29111/
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29112/
<nikolam> Bzflag stillinstalling..
<nikolam> installed!
<Pumpernickel> Lines 740, 741; you don't have dri.
<nikolam> So need to adress more memory to card in bios? Dunno what is DRI
<nikolam> card have 16MB
<Pumpernickel> DRI is direct rendering.
<nikolam> bzflag wont start as "bzflag"
<nikolam> So, the card driver versus Old card equals "dont think about open gl"
<Pumpernickel> It should still work through Mesa, just really slowly.
<Pumpernickel> Since it's crashing, though, there's obviously something wrong.
<nikolam> Ok, whom to report bug
<nikolam> Tux, to mga driver or X.org?
<Pumpernickel> I'd file the bug against the vid driver.
<nikolam> mga.
<Pumpernickel> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nikolam> Thank you.
<BFTD> whow
<BFTD> sudo apt-get autoremove uninstalled my xfce-wlan applet, so what do I use now?
<damike> hi
<test3r> try get it off the livecd BFTD
<damike> i want to use xyubuntu as a desktop operating system (fix installed). do i have to use the live cd for that or "Alternate install CD"?
<BFTD> test3r no, I know how to get it, it just that if it autoremoves it, doesn't that mean like its out dated or something?
<test3r> oh- i dunno.
<Pumpernickel> damike: Either.
<damike> Pumpernickel, and which one do i need? ;)
<Pumpernickel> I recommend the alternate cd.
<damike> ok. can i mount ufs2 hard discs out of the box with xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> It shouldn't be a problem, although I've never tried it so I can't confirm that.
<damike> okay. which fs do you prefer on linux? there are so much :S
<Pumpernickel> Ext3 is the standard one.
<damike> Pumpernickel, okay - hope it works :)
<BFTD> heh
<Pumpernickel> Oh, and re: UFS2, read-only support should be fine.  R-W support, not so much.
<damike> Pumpernickel, thats bad :( my SCSI drivers are ufs2
<damike> drivs
<damike> e
<Pumpernickel> UFS2 write support seems to have been included in kernel 2.6.21.  It's a bit early to tell whether it's stable, and the only Ubuntu version with those patches is Gutsy, which is, itself, not stable.
<damike> Pumpernickel, i download 7.04 at the moment
<damike> Pumpernickel, however - its not soooo important
<damike> Pumpernickel, if i can read - its also ok at the moment
<Pumpernickel> Cool.
<damike> Pumpernickel, cool all other things in life *g*
<damike> are
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, are you here?
<exw> would installing gnome applications that are not specifically xubuntu ( if there is such a thing ) bring gnome libraries in that's slow down and defeat the purpose/lightness of xubuntu?
<vidd_laptop> exw, yes...they will bring in gnome libraries
<exw> vidd_laptop: and i guess that'll slow things down then?
<vidd_laptop> it can
<exw> ok thanks
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: maybe
<vidd_laptop> hyper_ch, i wanted to talk to you about that movie .... in #viddandme
<hyper_ch> vidd_laptop: it's not a movie but a docu ;)
<Cem_UNAL> hi folk
<vidd_laptop> Merhaba Cem_UNAL
<TaJMoX> I found an awesome community help that let me fix my multimedia keys in xfce - I remember asking here for help about it and nobody knew so here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya vidd_laptop
<Cem_UNAL> when i listen last.fm (with last.fm program) sound is slashing but there is no problem with web browser based listening
<Cem_UNAL> can somebody help?
<Cem_UNAL> Merhaba vidd_laptop
<Cem_UNAL> :)
<hyper_ch> hiho maxamillion
<maxamillion> Cem_UNAL: i can't speak for the application you are using, but i might recommend trying out xmms+streamtuner
<maxamillion> hyper_ch: hello
<Cem_UNAL> maxamillion: do u know what last.fm is?
<TaJMoX> You can't listen to last.fm with xmms
<maxamillion> Cem_UNAL: i assume it to be a net radio station
<Cem_UNAL> not
<TaJMoX> yes
<Cem_UNAL> maxamillion: ^
<TaJMoX> It's a net radio station.  I use it all the time =] 
<TaJMoX> Rather, a streaming music site.  not "radio"  =)
<maxamillion> ok, well you two figure out what it is and then i will offer my help
<TaJMoX> Cem_UNAL: Use Amarok - it has a last.fm plugin
<maxamillion> Cem_UNAL: for the love of your computer, don't use amarok
<TaJMoX> heh
<Cem_UNAL> :)
<Cem_UNAL> why
<Cem_UNAL> amarok is good
<TaJMoX> I use the web based player for last.fm - so I guess I'm suggesting something I dont use
<TaJMoX> It was kinda too bloaty for me
<maxamillion> Cem_UNAL: Xubuntu is a GTK based distro, amarok will pull alot of qt and kde libs and thus will comsume a substantial amount of system resources to run
<Cem_UNAL> maxamillion: some time i think like u some time not
<TaJMoX> it will use more ram not nessasarily more cpu time
<exw> anyone notice that the battery monitor added to the panel does not respond to a right click?
<Cem_UNAL> TaJMoX: maxamillion tx for your ideas
<TaJMoX> exw: it does for me
* maxamillion is still convinced it can be listened to using xmms .... especially because there appears to be a xmms section in the last.fm forums
<exw> TaJMoX: ok thanks
<maxamillion> i listen to 1.fm using xmms all day long
<exw> i got network manager installed on xubuntu for my wireless with ndiswrapper, and it works like a charm! ( default network didn't work well )
<maxamillion> exw: default network features + wireless don't seem to go so well ... that is something that is looking to be improved upon for gutsy
<exw> maxamillion: yah the default network was a pain in the *ss for my wireless :-) had to screw around for a day just to get it connected, but as soon as i was and installed network manager all is well, even wap
<maxamillion> exw: yes, there is actually a project being worked on right now by a xfce developer that will offer a network-manager style application for xfce users without needing all those gnome-libs
<exw> maxamillion: yah i was worried about the extra resources used by importing gnome libs into xubuntu.  It's interesting that i havn't noticed much if any difference in speed with the libs.  Another interesting thing is that since i installed xubunto on my this laptop yesterday, its not the 128 mb ram thats taking a beating its the AMD-K6 450mhz cpu ;-)
<maxamillion> exw: that's plenty of hardware for xubuntu :)
<exw> hehe, thats good to know
<maxamillion> exw: here is a link to information about the tool that will (hopefully) soon be stable for xfce wireless http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig
<exw> ok thanks
<maxamillion> no problem
<exw> great news
<xTaJMoX> maxamillion: you said it didn't need gnome libs
<maxamillion> xTaJMoX: it doesn't
<xTaJMoX> ah
<maxamillion> xTaJMoX: look at the requirements ... just needs GTK+ and Glib (as far as gui toolkit libs go)
<damike84> hi
<damike84> i have installed xubuntu know. quite cool. but how can i set the clock? its complelty wrong
<TheSheep> damike84: system->time and date
<damike84> TheSheep, ah thx - strange nto isnt installed
<TheSheep> ntp?
<damike84> yes?
<hyper_ch> damike84: enable ntp
<damike84> hyper_ch, okay
<Howdy125> Is it possible for the swap partition to get fragmented causing things to get slower and slower over time ?
<TheSheep> Howdy125: no
<Howdy125> hmmm .. ok .. thanks TheSheep
<assasukasse> TheSheep:64Mb are too little for xubuntu'
<assasukasse> ?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: of ram?
<assasukasse> yup
<TheSheep> assasukasse: it's the minimum at whoich installer (on the alternate cd) will work at all
<TheSheep> at which
<assasukasse> TheSheep: but then the system would be usable?
<assasukasse> and with 96Mb?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: xubuntu will work, but will use the swap partition a lot, so the programs will start slowly
<assasukasse> TheSheep: does prelinking help a bit?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: but as long as you only use one application at a time, and it's not firefox, it's good
<assasukasse> TheSheep: unfortunately, firefox is the default browser in xubuntu right?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: yes, but you can install opera, it's a little smaller/faster
<maxamillion> TheSheep: opera is lighter?
<assasukasse> TheSheep: what about seamonkey? i don't like closed sources
<TheSheep> maxamillion: it is, even if you count in all the qt
<TheSheep> assasukasse: everything is lighter than firefox ;)
<maxamillion> TheSheep: wow, i didn't know that ... also didn't know it was written in qt
<TheSheep> maxamillion: that'swhy it looks so ugly ;)
<maxamillion> assasukasse: you should try to find an iceweasel build for ubuntu :D
<maxamillion> TheSheep: ah, makes sense
<assasukasse> TheSheep: what is your suggestion about browser then? seamonkey, opera, or linx :D
<TheSheep> assasukasse: links is good if you don't need graphics
<maxamillion> assasukasse: depends on what you need from a browser
<assasukasse> TheSheep: just plain and normal browsing..with flash and all the stuffs
<TheSheep> assasukasse: if you need images but not styles, dillo could be enough
<TheSheep> assasukasse: ugh, flash and java are major memory hoggers
<assasukasse> i know...urg i know..
<assasukasse> but they are needed...
<maxamillion> assasukasse: if you need flash you are basically stuck with a mozilla browser or opera
<maxamillion> assasukasse: or you could venture over to the gnuzilla side :)
<assasukasse> maxamillion: iceweasel is lighter?
<assasukasse> i didn't notice it :D
<maxamillion> assasukasse: not much, but yes
<TheSheep> assasukasse: they started by removing 300MB of files from the sources...
<TheSheep> ugh, sorry
<maxamillion> ?
<TheSheep> 300 files
<maxamillion> rgr
<maxamillion> i was like "wait, the sources were 300mb to begin with?"
<maxamillion> assasukasse: yes, iceweasel uses less ram .. the initial load time seems comparable though
<TheSheep> I think the removed files were like 20-something MB, it's in their mailing list
<maxamillion> but then again, we are talking about human noticable differences
<assasukasse> seems is not there in synaptic, i suppose is somewhere in unofficial repos
<maxamillion> which are very different from actual performance gain
<TheSheep> maxamillion: with 64MB ram, you can notice anything easily ;)
<maxamillion> TheSheep: true
<assasukasse> thanks all..
<assasukasse> i gotta hit bed now :D
<maxamillion> assasukasse: wait, lemme check something
<assasukasse> oki maxamillion
<maxamillion> assasukasse: bah! nvm ... thought i knew a place that would have iceweasel packaged for ubuntu, but it doesn't ... sorry
<maxamillion> assasukasse: night night
<assasukasse> nite maxamillion  thanks anyway
<maxamillion> anytime
<maxamillion> TheSheep: you really sitting on a machine with 64mb of ram?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: no, I added another 32MB and gave it away
<Howdy125> I could be if I pulled out a stik ..;)
<maxamillion> Howdy125: well don't do that :P
<maxamillion> TheSheep: interesting
<Howdy125> I won't .. too many screws to remove .. :)
<TheSheep> from the tricks that save memory: use 16bpp or less color depth, disable icons on the desktop, use the plain clock, not the orage clock, don't use too many panel applets, don't autostart anything, disable printing daemons
<TheSheep> using bitmap icons instead of the svg vector ones saves several megs too
<TheSheep> of course it looks ugly :/
<maxamillion> TheSheep: when i need to save ram, i just run fluxbox+rox
<maxamillion> but that is a little drastic in most cases
<TheSheep> maxamillion: is rox really lighter than thunar?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: when I want to save the ram, just don't start X :)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> TheSheep: actually ... i'm not that sure rox is lighter than thunar now that you mention it
<maxamillion> TheSheep: they require alot of the same libs
<maxamillion> TheSheep: http://pastebin.ca/609367
<maxamillion> TheSheep: apparently thunar depends on xfce4-panel? ...
<damike> me again :)
<damike> got a last question. i have choosen a screensaver - but nothing happens :( i set time to 1 minute and wated 10 - no action. do i have to start a special service for that?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: depends on how you compile it
<TheSheep> maxamillion: thunar uses some of the panel's features
<TheSheep> damike: it shouldbe starting automatically
<maxamillion> TheSheep: interesting ... well, the debian etch package requires the panel :P
<damike> TheSheep, hmm. doesnt work ;/
<maxamillion> damike: open a terminal and type "xscreensaver-demo" and select the screensaver you want and click "preview" ... see if it will work that way
<damike> maxamillion, yes works perfectly
<maxamillion> damike: interesting
<damike> also restarted the daemon
<damike> i have done lots of updates - i restart - maybe then it works
<maxamillion> damike: yeah, try to restart after the updates ... if that doesn't work then check bug reports or file one
<damike> ok brb
<maxamillion> that's really odd ... i've never seen a problem out of xscreensaver like that
<michael> yeah - now it works :)
<michael> cya
<maxamillion> michael == damike?
<Pumpernickel> Same hostmask.
<maxamillion> Pumpernickel: i need to be more observant
#xubuntu 2008-06-30
<Rhorse> me rubs
 * Rhorse rubs
<CostaRicanQuaker> i get this error
<CostaRicanQuaker> ./mt/installmd86 or something like that
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i check my disks for integrity
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i already used 4 disks
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've only got 6 left and i'm not going to keep trying
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm redownloading
<CostaRicanQuaker> hopefully if i get hte same error again
<CostaRicanQuaker> i will be able to go on and install xubuntu despite of what the disk check for errors tell me
<CostaRicanQuaker> and you the experts will be able to help me fix anything that needs fixed from within the system
<CostaRicanQuaker> besides i plan to have xubuntu and master it, i'm eager to and can't be bothered wasting CDRs on errors
<CostaRicanQuaker> and eventually when i master it, i will then be ale to help as well and sit here quietly
<spoo_> hi
<spoo_> i messed up my desktop!
<spoo_> i tried installing compiz
<spoo_> now i'm a mess
<spoo_> i want my regular stuff back
<spoo_> any help appreciated
<Rhorse> is it xorg or Xfce that's messed up?
<spoo_> umm
<spoo_> i dunno
<spoo_> i'm in kde now
<spoo_> i thought that might work
<spoo_> everythign is black
<spoo_> it's there, but can't see it
<spoo_> i just removed compiz, i think
<spoo_> via terminal
<spoo_> it said to delete the ./compizconfig folder/files
<spoo_> i dont know where those are
<Rhorse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<spoo_> what does that do?
<Rhorse> create a fresh xorg.conf
<spoo_> oh
<spoo_> cool
<spoo_> ok
<spoo_> even in kde that works?
<Rhorse> actually it's better to quit X and do it in a virtual terminal
<spoo_> what's that?
<Rhorse> type alt-ctl F1, log in and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spoo_> ok
<spoo_> thanks
<Rhorse> HIW
<CostaRicanQuaker> once i install xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> or
<CostaRicanQuaker> when i'm intalling kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i keep it
<CostaRicanQuaker> from erasing
<CostaRicanQuaker> everything
<CostaRicanQuaker> on my ntsf partition
<cody-somerville> CostaRicanQuaker, tell it to keep your current windows install
<cody-somerville> CostaRicanQuaker, ie. do *not* select the "use entire disk" option :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i've got problems
<CostaRicanQuaker> A) i had partitioned my g drive which has a total of 80GB into two partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> one ntsf to keep windows of about 39 gigabytes
<CostaRicanQuaker> and another one of 40 that was ext3
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i put in the xubuntu live and install cd and it's a pain in the ass it runs real slow
<CostaRicanQuaker> it gets stuck several times
<CostaRicanQuaker> then on choosing how to partition i chose use greatest free space available eventhough what it was doing was not even reading the remaining ext3 partition but just reading and dividing the extant ntsf partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then it got stuck
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i donjt' know
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm going to try to reburn Gparted again
<CostaRicanQuaker> because originally it never let me redo my partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> but otherwise i don't get why xubuntu is running so slow
<CostaRicanQuaker> ive 248 ram
<CostaRicanQuaker> anyway i'll return
<microwaver> Hello, new to the xcfe environment, but I can't seem to simply drag and select items on my desktop
<jokoon> hello, Id like to access a windows shared folder
<jokoon> it worked with ubuntu
<jokoon> I did a smb://192.168.0.11
<cody-somerville> microwaver, unfortunately that isn't supported in the current version
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Try installing PyNeighborhood
<jokoon> thanks for the suggestion
<jokoon> more and more app with python these days
<microwaver> cody-somerville, strange thing :) but thanks for the help. It's not that I use the desktop , but wanted to make sure I didn't have a faulty installation
<cody-somerville> microwaver, Oh wait. I think I misread you.
<cody-somerville> microwaver, By drag and select, you mean select multiple items at the same time in a selection box, right?
<jokoon> cody-somerville it only detect my $print thing, why not my shared folders ?
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Probably because you're not authenticating
<jokoon> ok
<jokoon> it says "failed to mount"
<jokoon> i put the auth and empty password (I don't have a pass on my machine)
<jokoon> (windows machine)
<jokoon> cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Are you using PyNeighborhood app?
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> I tried with cfis
<cody-somerville> jokoon, I haven't had much luck with that application myself.
<jokoon> no error message
<cody-somerville> You might try linneighborhood instead
<jokoon> but it isn't mounterd eithe
<jokoon> cody-somerville not in the repo
<cody-somerville> There is xsmbrowser
<jokoon> ok
<microwaver> cody-somerville, you're totally right.
<cody-somerville> microwaver, okay. Just wanted to make sure :)
<microwaver> cody-somerville, so that's not supported right :) ?
<cody-somerville> microwaver, right.
<ezoner> please, is there someone who want help with partition resize using Ubuntu LIVE CD ?
<jokoon> cody-somerville istn't there a way to just access a shared folder from my windows ?
<jokoon> something just simple
<jokoon> I have samba installed
<cody-somerville> ezoner, How are you having trouble?
<jokoon> I just want to transfer file on a lan network
<cody-somerville> jokoon, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-browsing-samba-shares-with.html
<jokoon> I don't understand how xsmbrowser works
<jokoon> thanks
<microwaver> hello, i've been adding a launcher to my menu (adjusting main menu) but it won't show up.
<microwaver> do I need to restart my graphical shell after doing so?
<David-A> microwaver: not what i know of, i have to close the menu editor for changes to take effect
<microwaver> David-A, did that.
<microwaver> David-A, I think it's connected with my gnome shell :|
<David-A> is it a gnome menu in the xfce panel?
<David-A> (the 3 menu panel item)
<microwaver> David-A, no, it's the xfce menu I guess
<microwaver> David-A, but when I go to Settings  >  Main Menu I get something else than when I go to Settigns Manager > menu editor
<David-A> microwaver: i dont have a "Settings  >  Main Menu"..., but i still have xubuntu 7.10. or you have installed somthing i have not.
<microwaver> Is it save to do an autoremove of ubuntu-desktop, will it affect my /etc/ settings (like wireless drivers and such)?
<TheSheep> microwaver: it wont' remove settings unless you use --purge
<microwaver> so just autoremvoe ubuntu-desktop is 'safe'
<jokoon> cody-somerville
<jokoon> tuto doesn't work : (
<cody-somerville> jokoon, Maybe your windows machine must not be configured correctly.
<jokoon> It only puts contents available of my home folder
<jokoon> no idea what is misconfigured ?
<jokoon> I don't understand, it works correctly under gnome
<jokoon> I mean
<jokoon> for ubuntu to browse a windows shared folder
<jokoon> can't xubuntu do that ,
<jokoon> ,
<jokoon> cody-somerville
<jokoon> ?
<cody-somerville> jokoon, I don't know why it is not working for you. You haven't been very clear as to why it isn't working.
<jokoon> in gnome I type smb:///<ip of my windows machine>
<jokoon> in the address bar and it works
<jokoon> in xubunu I did as the tutorial explained, put permissions on some folder, put fusesmb with it in the autostarted apps
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, maybe you can help jokoon  :)
<jokoon> I also put fuse in etc/modules
<jokoon> I have some problem when I try to put permission to fuse
<jokoon> sometime I select fuse but it just doesn't want to
<jokoon> it goes back on read only
<jokoon> TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> jokoon: sorry, I don't use windows, no idea
<jokoon> : (
<jokoon> cody-somerville works better than before, apparently I am connected to my windows machine but it says timeout when I click on a folder
<cody-somerville> ok
<humberto> How install cedega in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> humberto, The same way you would install it in any other distro :)
<whileimhere> I am using Xubuntu 7.10. When I upgrade to 8.04 I lose support for both my external CDRom and my Wireless card. When I do a fresh install of 8.04 I also lose the CDRom and Wireless. When I use the live CD of 8.04 I have no issues. Any idea why? I am still at 7.10 because of these issues.
<migm> gonna need to look at logs and see whats going on
<whileimhere> Ahh Well I wasn't even going to tempt fate until I could id what was the issue. I have to much stored on this laptop to play god with it right this second.
<gaurdro> whileimhere,  don't you have backups?
<slow-motion> hi
<gaurdro> howdy
<CostaRicanQuaker> I am having real trouble installing xubuntu, i have a question
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way i can install ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> get xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and get rid of the gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> as in upgrade to xubuntu's latest from ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> my computer's going real slow adn gets stuckwhen reading the install live cd so i'm downloading the alternate cd from a torrent
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i have an old ubuntu cd by canonical
<gaurdro> have you checked the integrity of the disk?  that might be your issue.
<gaurdro> if you really want to go the ubuntu route you can.  install ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop. remove ubuntu-desktop and auto-remove everything else it says isn't needed.
<gaurdro> before doing that make sure you have everything backed up in case something goes wrong.
<CostaRicanQuaker> also
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had an ntsf partition as i'm on windows xp
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had an old kubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i used that
<CostaRicanQuaker> created a partition in ext3
<CostaRicanQuaker> but didn't installkubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> instead i readsome more about kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> as it looked as more practical in thelong run
<CostaRicanQuaker> so what happens is i wanted to alter the partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> used gparted and it didn't work, so my system is telling me i have a 79 gb ntsf partition however if i go to my computer and check the hard drive it says its' about 39 gb and that i only hve 25 gb left
<CostaRicanQuaker> i downloaded a partition programme and it says i cna't create a new partition as there's not enough free space
<zoredache> CostaRicanQuaker: if you don't have a backup of your data on that ntfs partition i would make getting one created your first priority
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've already backed up, so i dont know if i should just stick in the ubuntu cd and make two parititons
<CostaRicanQuaker> bt i wonder if ubuntu will be able to create a partition for xp should i want to use that too
<zoredache> CostaRicanQuaker: you may have to start by doing a clean install of windows if you partitions are really too messed up
<CostaRicanQuaker> can't i do that from ubuntu?
<TheSheep> you can
<TheSheep> but betetr format it under windows
<TheSheep> they didn't document their filesystem too well, you know
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, meanwhile what i'm doing is downloading the torrent for kubuntu and xubuntu alternate cds
<CostaRicanQuaker> who didnt?
<zoredache> microsoft
<gaurdro> microsoft.  ntfs is proprietary
<CostaRicanQuaker> so once i burn the cds for xubuntu and kubuntu i boot from the windows instal cd and partition it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> or reinstall...i can't remember
<TheSheep> CostaRicanQuaker: just leave some free space for linux
<TheSheep> CostaRicanQuaker: windows can't create linux partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i stick in the windows install cd and let it boot up
<CostaRicanQuaker> as though i was installling windows again
<CostaRicanQuaker> and there'll come a point in which it asks me topartition and i make a new partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> of say 67 gb
<zoredache> CostaRicanQuaker: once you get to the partitioner part you may have to start by deleting all the partitions that are there.  then press 'c' to create a partition and make it big enough for windows and whatever you want to store there
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've heard that with some emulator or something like that i will eventually have access to my windows files from xubuntu and viceversa
<zoredache> yes, you can mount your ntfs partition in linux...
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm thinking 15 gb for linux and 65 for windows
<sloopy> 3
<CostaRicanQuaker> so the way for me to fix this is to boot up from the xp install cd and act as though i was reinstalling everything over again right
<zoredache> have any new bugs been reported against the the recently release xfdesktop4 package  xfwm4 keeps segfaulting....
<EverettGM1819> ok, so uh, how do you use the so called menu editor, i just converted from ubuntu to xubuntu, because my computer is old. like really old and my really new computer blew. im used to ubuntu but it ran to slow on here so i was recommended this distr. i like it it is really fast
<migm> is there a question in there?
<Kidfork> Does xubuntu have WUBI?
<Riotta> Kidfork: all ubuntu flavours has it I think
<EverettGM1819> migm: well it is different from ubuntu and i dont kno how to use it
<Kidfork> Riotta: Ok thank you
<gaurdro> Kidfork,  it does.  i've used it on a laptop i couldn't repartition.
<Kidfork> guardo: what do you mean you couldn't repartitio
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've a question
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm really excited about switching to xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've never tried anything other than windows
<gaurdro> I mean,  it wasn't mine to repartition.  I had it through school.
<slow-motion> n8
<CostaRicanQuaker> in how many years will i be able to master it?
<gaurdro>  define "master it"
<Kidfork> I see
<EverettGM1819> well thanx for helpin
<CostaRicanQuaker> understand it
<gaurdro> for using it, it shouldn't take more that a few months to get the basics of how things work.  for more advanced stuff,(ie: writing scripts from scratch)  it'll take a fair bit longer.  but that'd be the same for any distribution.
<gaurdro> if you want how the inner workings are put together,  that'll be quite a feat for a newbie but i'd say a couple years and you'll have how the pieces fit well enough.  I'm of course taking a blind guess at your computer ability.
<CostaRicanQuaker> great!
<erna_> ts
<gnomefreak> what is xubuntu default sound server? as in something like Pulse Audio
<zoredache> i believe it is pulse in hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> will ubuntu become as big as debian?
<zoredache> CostaRicanQuaker: what do you mean by 'big'
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is free-er and will ubuntu become as free with gobuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> more existing packages/programmes, community, support
<zoredache> i think when it comes to community support ubuntu is winning...  i don't know the package counts, but i would guess ubuntu is pretty close
<zoredache> as for being free, argueable debian is more free... but the frequently choose freedom at the cost of usability
<microwaver> how can i reset the xubuntu layout in a command?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean by that?
<CostaRicanQuaker> freedom at the cost of usseability
<zoredache> CostaRicanQuaker: getting wifi, working in debian is an extreme pain... getting the 3d features of a video card is painful....
<zoredache> there is no official support for non-free codecs mp3,wma,dvd,etc....
<CostaRicanQuaker> so there's more support for allprogrammes in general in ubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> zoredache: would you recomend xubuntu over kubuntu for an old laptop that might need to ocnect to wifi?
<microwaver> resetapplets
<zoredache> I personally dislike kde a lot so my answer is going to be heavily biased.  Hardware support should be the same in xubuntu vs kubuntu
<microwaver> !resetapplets
<ubott2> Factoid resetapplets not found
<zoredache> xubuntu tends to be a more lightweight enviroment and will run a bit better on older systems
<CostaRicanQuaker> what advantages does ubuntu have over mandriva? i just called my girl to tell her to telll this dude to just back up
<CostaRicanQuaker> her computer
<Lectus> Xubuntu is nice for older PCs. It used to run better than Win98 on my old celeron 700mhz.
<CostaRicanQuaker> and not let him install mandriva
<CostaRicanQuaker> as i preffer ubuntu
<Lectus> XFCE desktop + ubuntu base is best combo for fast/easy to use experience.
<zoredache> I am not familiar with madriva.  I don't know what default packages are there...
<zoredache> I do know I strongly dislike RPM.  Mostly because of lots of issues I had in the past that have since been corrected
<Lectus> IMHO (K/X)ubuntu best advantage over Mandriva is apt. It's the best package manager. Plus, the community is big and friendly.
<Odd-rationale> CostaRicanQuaker: http://polishlinux.org/choose/comparison/?distro1=Ubuntu&distro2=Mandriva
<CostaRicanQuaker> thank you
<Odd-rationale> i'd go with fedora before going with mandriva...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so basically support and Advanced package terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> tool*
<Lectus> ubuntu is easier to use IMHO
<Odd-rationale> imo, debian is a better base than redhat...
<CostaRicanQuaker> yet kubuntu is more practical than debian as it has support for all kinds of programmes not just open source and free
<Lectus> yep... I agree. My favorites distros are: ubuntu, debian and arch linux. Going from easier to harder to use, but all these have good base system.
<Odd-rationale> my favorites are arch linux, ubuntu, and puppy linux. in that order.
<Lectus> (k/x)ubuntu is like a easier debian with nicer support and 3 differente flavors of desktop to choose from already done. And they ship free CDs (big plus).
<Odd-rationale> pacman > apt; abs > bsd port system :)
<Lectus> and more up-to-date packages too
<Odd-rationale> Lectus: have you tried sidux?
<Lectus> nope
<Odd-rationale> me neither... :|
<Lectus> I'm just trying xubuntu 8.04. They made huge improvement in user interface. It almost feels like gnome and has a nice theme too. But is faster and lighter. XFCE rocks. I might begin using it again. :P
<Odd-rationale> Lectus: yeah. xubuntu 8.04 is a great improvement
<jarnos> Odd-rationale: Compared to 7.10?
<CostaRicanQuaker> back later cheers and ythanks for advice
<jarnos> How do you know what for a removable device is busy? (Knowing that would make it easier to make it less busy.)
<TheSheep> jarnos: "busy" means that at least one program has opened at least one file from at least one partition that is mounted from that device
<jarnos> TheSheep: Yes, but I would like to determine that program.
<jarnos> jarnos: Maybe fuser can be used?
<jarnos> TheSheep: The problem is I can't unmount /dev/sdb1 even if, according to fuser, no process is using /dev/sdb1.
<jarnos> The_Kernel: oh, I had to use the mount point as parameter.
<jarnos> The_Kernel: Sorry, I meant TheSheep
<jarnos> Thunar is preventing me from unmounting a removable drive even if I have closed all thunar windows.
<TheSheep> jarnos: probably some thumbnailer is still running
<jarnos> TheSheep: I doubt.
<jarnos> TheSheep: The drive has already stopped spinning.
<Odd-rationale> jarnos: yeah. cosmetic wise... esp.
<TheSheep> jarnos: some thumnailer will ust hang -- not all of them are well written
<jarnos> TheSheep: So what can I do to make it stop?
<jarnos> jarnos: just kill thunar?
<TheSheep> look through ps x and kill it
<TheSheep> with -9 probably
#xubuntu 2008-07-01
<jarnos> TheSheep: End Process in System monitor did the job. Normally I can unmount the device without that.
<Zeeded> Anyone here have experience with Dual-Screen on Xubuntu?
<adude> can i use compiz with xubuntu?
<Zeeded_> no clue
<adude> does anyone have a clue?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubott2> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<evil_tech> i have no window manager1
<evil_tech> i installed ubuntu server and then added the xubuntu-desktop.
<evil_tech> i get a normal xubuntu login screen then the heron wallpaper and a terminal but no window manager
<evil_tech> apparently no one is in here
<evil_tech> :(
<owen1> how to enable beep sound in xfce4-terminal?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, how do i install xubuntu on the alternate cd?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't know any commands
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i need a tutorial of some kind
<CostaRicanQuaker> i need to resize my partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i dont' know if i should just format C with the partitioner
<CostaRicanQuaker> start windows with the boot up disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> or just stick in the xubuntu alternate cd and re-do the partitions
<CostaRicanQuaker> which seem messed up
<CostaRicanQuaker> help
<tfnsn> i am downloading
<tfnsn> now xubuntu via wubib
<tfnsn> wha is the main differences of xubuntu?
<tfnsn> what do i pay attention?
<tale_of_tales> it doesnt have gui network browser by default
<tfnsn> that mens
<tfnsn> means
<tfnsn> ?
<tfnsn> firefox or other
<tfnsn> or fileviewer
<tale_of_tales> for network shares
<tfnsn> can i install dolphin
<tfnsn> or something like that
<tfnsn> for network browsing
<tfnsn> or samba
<tfnsn> ?
<tfnsn> samba works on it ?
<genelyk> why if installed xubuntu in spanish ,  the about xubuntu , it's in english??
<maloy> hello?
<maloy> anybody home?
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, someone just helped me install xubuntu after installing an old version of ubuntu, 5.10 to be specific, i am already on xubuntu and it's the first time i'm on it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i've a few questions, first is
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i move the bar whre the windows accumulate to the bottom of the screen
<zoredache_> if your right click on the area you can choose move
<CostaRicanQuaker> i tried that
<CostaRicanQuaker> nothing shows up when i right click on the upper task bar
<CostaRicanQuaker> i canmove the panel from the bototm
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i can't seem to move the taskbar down
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was able to move the taskbar down
<CostaRicanQuaker> however the panel's now in the way
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the name of the shell emulator
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i get rid of the gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm looking at this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i don't know where i should type that in
<Nicekiwi9> hiya =D
<Nicekiwi9> how do i setup system proxy setting on Xubuntu 8.04?
<Nicekiwi9> and how do i browse a home network?
<TheSheep> Nicekiwi9: you set an environment variable
<TheSheep> Nicekiwi9: thre is no gui
<Nicekiwi9> how do i do that?
<TheSheep> Nicekiwi9: what do you mean by "browse home network"?
<Nicekiwi9> well how do i broswe a network?
<Nicekiwi9> there is a fileserver on my home network, howdo i gain access ot it?
<TheSheep> Nicekiwi9: what protocol does it use?
<Nicekiwi9> http
<Nicekiwi9> or well... im not sure what u mean
<TheSheep> if it's http, then just use firefox
<Nicekiwi9> its a linux server.. i assume its using samba
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheSheep> !fusesmb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb
<TheSheep> :/
<Nicekiwi9> yes samba is installed....
<TheSheep> Nicekiwi9: you can use smbclient from the command line, or mount it using fusesmb, there should be howtos on the forum
<Nicekiwi9> so theres no gui for browsing the network?
<TheSheep> no, by default there is no gui for browsing Microsoft Windows network
<TheSheep> there is in Ubuntu
<Nicekiwi9> its not a MS network....
<TheSheep> it is
<Nicekiwi9> how so? :S
<TheSheep> to set proxy, you can use the command: export http_proxy = http://exmaple.com:port
<TheSheep> or you can put it in /etc/environ to have it always like that
<Nicekiwi9> what do i do to the enviroment file?
<Nicekiwi9> just add this? export http_proxy = http://exmaple.com:port
<Nicekiwi9> with the appropriote IP
<TheSheep> without the export
<TheSheep> case is important
<Nicekiwi9> howdo i open it with root clearance?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i put a shortcut on the desktop?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm having trouble finding the number symbol
<CostaRicanQuaker> and the at sign
<CostaRicanQuaker> they don't even show in character map
<Spaceghost> hi
<Nicekiwi9> ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i make a shortcut or add a folder to the desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i type the at sign and the number sign
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't even find them in the character map
<CostaRicanQuaker> zoredache
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you help me?
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: can you help me?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, installed, but not tried it yet :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> well here's the deal, i can't type the at sign or the number sign or the tilde sign and i can't find them in the caharcter map
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, was to create location on desktop right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> that too
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, ohh, and shift+7 etc. doesn't exist or work?
<CostaRicanQuaker> shift + 7 =/
<DistroJockey> @ = shift+2 for me
<DistroJockey> # = shift+3
<DistroJockey> ~ = shift+`
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a way to change my keyboard
<CostaRicanQuaker> i think i isnstalled it to spanish
<DistroJockey> yeah, not exactly sure how though
<CostaRicanQuaker> how about to create a folder on my desktop?
<CostaRicanQuaker> that is actuallyon my esktop i mean i already created a folder but it doesn't show on my desktop
<DistroJockey> I'll switch to Xfce and take a look. Not tried it yet
<DistroJockey> brb
<CostaRicanQuaker> dorry about that
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, well, first, I can change language at the login screen by changing the Options
<CostaRicanQuaker> the language is english
<CostaRicanQuaker> but the installation keyboard default
<CostaRicanQuaker> was spain's
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I just created a created a Launcher on my desktop to go to my  /home/distro/Downloads folder
<CostaRicanQuaker> how did oyu do that?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, right-clicked desktop and chose  Create Launcher  , called it Downloads  and entered  thunar /home/distro/Downloads   as the command
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't see the create launcher option
<CostaRicanQuaker> you're also on xfce?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, right-click on your background wallpaper ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, aye, I just installed xubuntu-desktop and logged into Xfce for the first time
<CostaRicanQuaker> are you scottish?
<DistroJockey> nope :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> irish?
<DistroJockey> nope :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> cant see the option...where should it be
<CostaRicanQuaker> the launcher
<DistroJockey> maybe some ancestry but no, I'm Australian :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> cool
<DistroJockey> when I right click, it is the very top menu entry
<CostaRicanQuaker> mine says run program
<DistroJockey> well, that's not the default as far as I can see
<CostaRicanQuaker> underneath it says file manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> how come yours is different if we're on the same distro?
<DistroJockey> I get:  Create Launcher... / Create URL Link... / Create Folder... / Create from Template  and  Desktop Settings...
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do that again? like do i have to go to the terminal?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nd type something
<CostaRicanQuaker> or
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, can you post a pick of where you are right clicking?
<CostaRicanQuaker> run program?
<DistroJockey> pic^
<DistroJockey> no, just right-click on your desktop wallpaper
<DistroJockey> or desktop rather
<DistroJockey> somewhere blank that has no icons or windows covering it
<CostaRicanQuaker> and how do i get a pic
<CostaRicanQuaker> and post it?
<DistroJockey> no idea sorry, heh
<DistroJockey> Print Scrn works in Gnome but not in Xfce it seems
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: what do you usually use?
<CostaRicanQuaker> kde or gnome?
<DistroJockey> gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> why do you use gnome over kde'
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, cleaner, simpler (not that I need it simple) and kde 4 sux so far
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, kde 3.5.9 is good and very configurable but, can be overkill
<CostaRicanQuaker> what's wrong with kde 4?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, it ain't ready by a long way
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, and if you are looking for something lite gnome is a better option IMHO
<CostaRicanQuaker> would you use kde in a 2000 laptop?
<DistroJockey> see above :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> so thats a no
<DistroJockey> xfce looks pretty good, but I am not used to it, only been using it for 10 mins :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so here's hte deal
<CostaRicanQuaker> wheni go to file manager
<DistroJockey> It will run, but probably slowly
<CostaRicanQuaker> and click on desktop
<CostaRicanQuaker> there's a fodler my stuff
<CostaRicanQuaker> but how come there's not an icon for it
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the desktop
<DistroJockey> when I said right-click desktop I don't mean in a file manager
<CostaRicanQuaker> i know, but the launcher option doesn't show up...like let me list what shows up when i right click on the desktop wallpaper
<CostaRicanQuaker> run program, terminal, file manager
<DistroJockey> hmm
<DistroJockey> I just went into Thunar and made a new Folder in /home/distro/Desktop and that shows on the desktop fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> can you help me get rid of xfce
<CostaRicanQuaker> and install kde instead?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, the only thing I can suggest is to go into  Applications - Settings - Settings Manager and then go to Desktop and change the Behaviour
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sure, you can type in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   (for KDE)  or   ubuntu-desktop   (for Gnome)
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I had a standard Ubuntu (Gnome) install and did a  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   and here I am (after a logout and a change of Session :) )
<CostaRicanQuaker> there installing kubuntu
<DistroJockey> :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i need your help
<CostaRicanQuaker> to get rid of xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and
<DistroJockey> may need to ask question about that in #kubuntu ;)
<DistroJockey> why remove it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> because i'm not going to use
<CostaRicanQuaker> it
<lesshaste> I seem to have lost of all sound.. I don't get any errors just no sound
<CostaRicanQuaker> the only reaosn why i was going to use it was because my girlfriends laptop
<lesshaste> is there a main system volume setting I can check?.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i was going to put xfce on hers as it's from around 2000 and i didnt wnat it to run too slow
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, removing may break things, not sure though
<CostaRicanQuaker> but its currently on xp so its better than current anyway
<DistroJockey> lesshaste, maybe in a terminal:  alsamixer
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, if it's running XP, Ubuntu or Kubuntu will be fine
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, I can't see anything wrong there
<CostaRicanQuaker> well i hear that, if it's an old laptop apparently xp is not good for it
<CostaRicanQuaker> and she's already had trouble with it
<CostaRicanQuaker> so might as well
<DistroJockey> lesshaste, any  mm  's in the appropriate channels?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, KDE is closer to Windows in initial config, but Gnome is simpler and IMHO better
<gynterk> hmm
<microwaver> Hello, i'm having trouble using different sections. I've installed a Ubuntu, but on top of that I've installed the xubuntu-desktop environment. But when I want to use the xcfe sessions or xscript sessions I just get a plain black with an x as a cursos, nothing is happening,
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: someone just linked me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<DistroJockey> microwaver, I just installed  xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install and it works fine so far
<microwaver> DistroJockey, i've been using it the whole week (works better than the gnome looking at performance) and now it just doesn't work anymore.
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, what is mm?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, that doesn't suit you if you started with Xubuntu
<DistroJockey> lesshaste, muted
<microwaver> DistroJockey, i've been rm'ing the .cache/sessions/ items, probably that caused the problems.
<lesshaste> DistroJockey, not that i can see...
<lesshaste> I am going to try something drastic
<lesshaste> rebooting into windows :)
<DistroJockey> lesshaste, Nooooo! ;) ok, if you must ;)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, not familiar with that location and it's affects sorry
<microwaver> any other reasons why my xubuntu environment won't be working,
<DistroJockey> microwaver, been using Xfce for 20 mins and most of that time has been here in Xchat :)
<microwaver> DistroJockey, ok then
<DistroJockey> microwaver, ~/.cache/sessions  seems to be only for Thunar for me so far
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: i just asked how to get rid of xubuntu and all its packages, i will do that as soon as kubuntu's downloaded
<microwaver> DistroJockey, there were 4 sessions in it. Thunar, 2 xcfe sessions and another thingy
<microwaver> DistroJockey, I deleted them all :P
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, k, good luck
<CostaRicanQuaker> however
<CostaRicanQuaker> i still need to make a partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> to free up some space
<CostaRicanQuaker> to reinstall windows
<DistroJockey> microwaver, has to be a wider issue
<CostaRicanQuaker> xp
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yeah, that partedmagic cd should do the job
<CostaRicanQuaker> now to burn it
<CostaRicanQuaker> what program do i use
<CostaRicanQuaker> since you're also on xfce
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, or if you can afford to lose Xubuntu, do a clean install of XP to the drive using only the space you need and install Kubuntu/Ubuntu to the remaining free/unpartitioned space
<CostaRicanQuaker> no way
<CostaRicanQuaker> i had to install ubuntu from an old old old cd
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, in Applications - Multimedia  I have Brasero
<CostaRicanQuaker> then withsomeone elsee's help
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have graveman
<DistroJockey> that should do the job
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i don't see how to burn an image with it
<CostaRicanQuaker> and i think the partitioner should be an image right
<DistroJockey> yep, need to burn iso's as an image
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker,  sudo apt-get install brasero
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, should work fine
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's still installing kubuntu though
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, unless it askes you to get heaps of Gnome stuff
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you should get K3B with Kubuntu, if you don't, install it
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo apt-get install k3b     when kubuntu-desktop is done
<CostaRicanQuaker> hmm
<CostaRicanQuaker> i got a dos like screen
<DistroJockey> any errors?
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24173/
<DistroJockey> pick either Xfce or KDE as the default I guess
<CostaRicanQuaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24174/
<DistroJockey> kdm = KDE  gdm = Gnome
<DistroJockey> go kdm
<DistroJockey> not sure why gdm is listed if you started with xubuntu though
<CostaRicanQuaker> kdm
<CostaRicanQuaker> well the reason's this
<CostaRicanQuaker> i couldn't install xubuntu nor kubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> both from the live and alternate cds
<CostaRicanQuaker> that i had burned
<CostaRicanQuaker> because htey were giving me errors
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i tried an oldold ubuntu cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> and from there upgraded
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then got xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> and got rid of gnome
<CostaRicanQuaker> which was still the login screen
<CostaRicanQuaker> i did this with someone's help
<CostaRicanQuaker> intelikey on one of these chatrooms
<DistroJockey> I very much dislike upgrades
<DistroJockey> things often break
<CostaRicanQuaker> welli had no other option
<DistroJockey> aye
<CostaRicanQuaker> all of my cdrs weren't working
<CostaRicanQuaker> even the one i got from a torrent
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is suposed to be safe from corruption
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, burn them at the slowest speed possible after checking the md5sum of the iso
<CostaRicanQuaker> well i'm not doing this anymore
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm just going to keep kde
<CostaRicanQuaker> and hopefully burn an image formy girl's laptop
<CostaRicanQuaker> otherwise
<DistroJockey> for future reference :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> just do the same
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok what was the command to get k3b again?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, if you can wait 4 weeks, request a CD from  shipit.ubuntu.com
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo apt-get install k3b
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, btw: 8.04.1 will be released in 2/3 days
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says it was already installed (ist aht good or bad?)
<CostaRicanQuaker> and what was the command to get rid of xubuntu?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, that be good
<DistroJockey> not sure on that one, but you could take a look at the following in a terminal:   sudo tasksel
<DistroJockey> and use the spacebar to un * xubuntu desktop
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I'd burn your CD first though
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh that's right
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh wait
<CostaRicanQuaker> i already deleted the xubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what do id o?
<DistroJockey> run k3b I guess
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh wit
<CostaRicanQuaker> i gotta log out
<CostaRicanQuaker> and log back in right?
<CostaRicanQuaker> brb
<DistroJockey> may not need to, and might be better if you don't
<CostaRicanQuaker> let me see
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<CostaRicanQuaker> opened k3b
<DistroJockey> it's a nice program
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<DistroJockey> don't have it atm, so don't ask me how to use it ;P
<DistroJockey> I guess I'll install kubuntu-desktop while I'm at it :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok
<DistroJockey> only 205MB to download :)
<DistroJockey> I'll be done in 20 mins :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> DistroJockey: do you know how to use partition magic?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i basically need to use some of the space thats' free on the desk
<CostaRicanQuaker> disk
<CostaRicanQuaker> to use it for the ntsf windows partition
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, nope, but I know how to use gparted
<CostaRicanQuaker> link me to gparted for an iso file
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you want to try and install Windows in unpartitioned space that is not at the start of the disk?
<CostaRicanQuaker> well thats' the thing
<CostaRicanQuaker> it doesn't have that option
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I did earlier was called pertedmagic
<CostaRicanQuaker> it shows only the nig partition and it says
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, no, it's not possible
<DistroJockey> partedmagic^
<CostaRicanQuaker> well
<CostaRicanQuaker> it says
<CostaRicanQuaker> pmagic
<CostaRicanQuaker> maybe you're right
<CostaRicanQuaker> maybe i'm confusing it
<CostaRicanQuaker> i jsut burned the iso for it
<CostaRicanQuaker> now i need to create some free space
<DistroJockey> partition magic is a non free software
<CostaRicanQuaker> you were theone who linked me to parted magic right?
<DistroJockey> Windows will want the free space to be at the start of the disk
<DistroJockey> yep
<CostaRicanQuaker> well the thing is it only shows two partitions when i boot up with windows xp cd
<CostaRicanQuaker> one is
<CostaRicanQuaker> the huge partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> in which kubuntu is now
<CostaRicanQuaker> and has the option of using that wholething
<CostaRicanQuaker> and otherwise the swap
<CostaRicanQuaker> so you tell me
<DistroJockey> yeah, it won't be easy and may not even be possible
<DistroJockey> It is usually better to install Windows first and then a buntu
<DistroJockey> maybe google for:  how to install windows after installing ubuntu
<DistroJockey> or do it the other way round
<DistroJockey> here's the first link (maybe it can be of some help):  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384355
<CostaRicanQuaker> install windows, format partition then run gparted or partedmagic and make free space for ubuntu to reinstall it to upgrade to kubuntu again?
<CostaRicanQuaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, no, when installing Windows, leave some unpartitioned space for buntu and it's swap
<DistroJockey> then you won't need partedmagic
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok so let me see if i get it correctly
<CostaRicanQuaker> i go and install windows
<CostaRicanQuaker> on the big partition
<CostaRicanQuaker> formatting everything
<CostaRicanQuaker> then i installubuntu again
<CostaRicanQuaker> and you promise you will help me
<CostaRicanQuaker> upgrade to kubuntu again
<microwaver> aren't you supposed to find a xcfe section on the usr ?
<DistroJockey> well, not quite. When installing Windows, tell it to delete all partitions and then tell it to create a space for itself that is smaller than the drive's size
<CostaRicanQuaker> oh like 60 gb ntsf only?
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, yeah
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, then you should have unpartitioned space that buntu can use happily
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok wait for me here man i'll brb
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, I have a beer left, I'll be here :)
<microwaver> Hello aren't you supposed to find the different gui packs on the usr map?  like /usr/share/gnome can't seem to find the xcfe one
<DistroJockey> microwaver, how about  /usr/share/xfce4
<microwaver> DistroJockey, yup is there. thanks. strange thing is, WHY WON'T IT FRIGGIN LOAD :p
<DistroJockey> microwaver, what are you trying to do?
<microwaver> trying to load xubuntu :)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, ohh, right
<microwaver> how do I remove gnome completeley :p
<DistroJockey> microwaver, there is also  /usr/share/xfwm4
<DistroJockey> microwaver, not sure, never done it. But I do like the tasksel tool:  sudo tasksel
<microwaver> DistroJockey, does it deinstall as well?
<microwaver> (handy thing)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, I guess you hit space to un * ubuntu desktop
<DistroJockey> microwaver, should
<microwaver> DistroJockey, none of the ubuntu things are checked ?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, it may not do a complete removal though
<microwaver> DistroJockey, only xubuntu is checked, tho I'm using gnome atm
<DistroJockey> microwaver, then I guess tasksel is not all knowing
<DistroJockey> microwaver, do you get a terminal if you do a  Alt
<DistroJockey> sec
<DistroJockey> Alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<microwaver> yes
<DistroJockey> sorry, I hit enter instead of shift :)
<DistroJockey> well, that sure does sound like gnome :)
<microwaver> what's the command to open the xcfe terminal
<microwaver> xcfe-terminal?
<DistroJockey> not sure how to get rid of it though sorry, never wanted/needed to
<DistroJockey> nah, that does'nt even work in Xfce :)
<microwaver> hrmz
<microwaver> xfce4-terminal
<microwaver> that does the job , and works as well..
<DistroJockey> aye :)
<microwaver> but why won't xcfe as a session wont load :p
<microwaver> not really in the mood for completely reinstalling kubuntu
<microwaver> xubuntu*
<DistroJockey> not too sure, I was on a clean Ubuntu install. I installed xubuntu-desktop, logged out and selected an Xfce session
<DistroJockey> all fine
<DistroJockey> maybe a: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<DistroJockey> ?
<microwaver> i'm relogging
<microwaver> :p brbr
<microwaver> reboot ftw
<DistroJockey> :)
<microwaver> voila, that seems better.
<microwaver> are you experiencing slow scrolling in firefox3
<DistroJockey> microwaver, cool
<DistroJockey> microwaver, nope
<microwaver> so it works totally smooth?
<DistroJockey> yeah, with an ati card and xorg drivers
<microwaver> well, you're having a similar config to me
<microwaver> so you're not using the restricted ones?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, nope
<microwaver> EXPLAIN ME HOW :p
<microwaver> what ati card do you have?
<DistroJockey> get 2800 FPS in glxgears on a 9600 pro
<microwaver> that seems to be a heavy card
<microwaver> don't really know what ati card is in this vostro 1000
<DistroJockey> ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<DistroJockey> it's ancien
<DistroJockey> ancient^
<microwaver> hmmm
<microwaver> lshw is the command to go right?
<DistroJockey> sudo lspci -v
<DistroJockey> or just  lspci
<microwaver>  ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<microwaver> don't really think that's better, or is it?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, what age to you put it at roughly?
<microwaver> the laptop isn't a half year old :P
<microwaver> :p
<DistroJockey> microwaver, then it should be way better
<microwaver> but this laptop (company's) is a super duper low budget one
<microwaver> so tell me, did you follow a guide or something to use what driver
<DistroJockey> http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonxpress200Intel/specs.html
<DistroJockey> look about right? ^
<microwaver> don't have an intel chipset, it's AMD Mobile Sempron
<DistroJockey> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_14603_14616,00.html
<microwaver> that's the card yeah, but that's not the xorg driver :p
<DistroJockey> microwaver, may be too new for a decent xorg driver
<DistroJockey> go with the amd/ati provided one if you need and can
<microwaver> so the restricted one
<DistroJockey> yeah
<DistroJockey> make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  first
<microwaver> done.
<microwaver> now just enable the restricted driver?
<microwaver> brb reboot,
<DistroJockey> yeah, a ctrl+alt+backspace  may work, but reboot will for sure
<DistroJockey> snap
<DistroJockey> microwaver, any luck?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, after disabling the restricted driver and restarting, hideaus
<microwaver> hideous
<microwaver> saw 4 mouse pointers and all
<DistroJockey> microwaver, yuck, no wonder I stick with xorg drivers :)
<microwaver> erh
<microwaver> that was when NOT using restricted driver
<DistroJockey> hmm
<DistroJockey> microwaver, may I see a pastebin of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, of course
<microwaver> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> you can:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<microwaver> In terminal?
<DistroJockey> yep
<DistroJockey> microwaver, mine is at:  http://pastebin.com/f3585e0a7
<microwaver> http://pastebin.com/f267394f8
<DistroJockey> microwaver, Gusty?
<DistroJockey> 7.10^
<microwaver> no.
<microwaver> 8.04. why you ask?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> is gnome-panel installed by default on Xubuntu?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, xorg.conf looks too busy
<DistroJockey> RainCT, doubt it
<microwaver> define too busy
<microwaver> :p
<DistroJockey> microwaver, compare with the one I pasted of my current
<DistroJockey> http://pastebin.com/f3585e0a7
<microwaver> DistroJockey, you're right, but eh. lot's of doubles in it you mean?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, you upgraded didn't you?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, Yes i did. not a clean ubuntu 8.04 install, but a 7.10 . Then upgrade than xub
<DistroJockey> microwaver, you could try changing  fglrx  to radeon  and possibly get rid of the last 2 sections (Module and Extensions)  Make a backup if you havn't
<RainCT> DistroJockey: thx
<DistroJockey> RainCT, no problem. Any particular reason you ask?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, got a backup ;)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, :)
<RainCT> DistroJockey: yes, there's an app (AWN) that crashes if you don't have gnome-panel installed when you try to add a customized launcher to it, and I want to know if this is likely to be a problem for Xubuntu users
<DistroJockey> RainCT, ahh
<DistroJockey> RainCT, well, I had a base clean install of Ubuntu that I added xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop to tonight to help some people
<DistroJockey> RainCT, so I have gnome-panel by default
<DistroJockey> RainCT, and no, I'm not going to remove it ;)
<RainCT> DistroJockey: hahah. don't worry :)
<microwaver> DistroJockey, adjust xorg.conf and then disbale the restricted driver
<DistroJockey> microwaver, you could just try the fglrx to radeon change first, then if that is no good get rid of those last 2 sections
<DistroJockey> microwaver, btw: for some reason my FPS in now averaging 5700
<DistroJockey> is now^
<microwaver> DistroJockey, what's the command to check that again?
<DistroJockey> microwaver, in a terminal:  glxgears
<DistroJockey> microwaver, don't resize the window
<DistroJockey> microwaver, and as they say "glxgears is not a benchmarking utility" :)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, but it is handy :)
<microwaver> lol
<microwaver> 712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 142.228 FPS
<microwaver> 660 frames in 5.1 seconds = 129.534 FPS
<microwaver> 556 frames in 5.2 seconds = 105.989 FPS
<DistroJockey> microwaver, let it sit for a bit with no activity, but it's not looking good
<ClawEEE> hello guys
<DistroJockey> hi ClawEEE
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i do to get the repos for ubuntu
<CostaRicanQuaker> if i-m on 5.10
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, you could try a:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CostaRicanQuaker> i gotta run i will talkt o you later bye thanks for your help
<DistroJockey> CostaRicanQuaker, but as they said in #kubuntu you can't go straight from 5.10 to 8.04
<DistroJockey> snap
<microwaver> DistroJockey, it doesn't work at all on the xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> microwaver, any better?
<DistroJockey> :(
<DistroJockey> microwaver, tried the following yet?:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<microwaver> DistroJockey, the slwo fps could also be due to the fact that I'm using compiz(-fusion)
<microwaver> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<microwaver>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080701141527
<microwaver>  few that's normal
<DistroJockey> microwaver, nah, it's a misconfiguration. I run compiz fine
<DistroJockey> microwaver, not in Xfce though :)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, get 2800 FPS average in Xfce. Probably similar in Gnome with cube and the rest
<DistroJockey> microwaver, btw: the reason my FPS went to 5700 was due to the fact that I covered or closed the gears window :)
<microwaver> aha :p
<microwaver> DistroJockey, misconfiguration
<DistroJockey> microwaver, something wrong with your xorg.conf somewhere I'm thinking
<microwaver> I did the command you told me teo completely reconfigure it. going to disable the hardware driver
<DistroJockey> microwaver, ahh, k
<DistroJockey> microwaver, have seen many people that have upgraded have issues like this. And sound issues.
<microwaver> sound doesn't seem to be a problem
<DistroJockey> microwaver, good :)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, I'm sorry I can't help further. I've never actually had any of the issues you are having, but many have (I just can't think anymore, need sleep)
<DistroJockey> microwaver, good luck
 * DistroJockey waves
<homebrewcider> hey there, just need a bit of help getting mt FAt32 windows/linux common drive writeable, it's mounted at /media/FAT32, I can read it, but it's the fstab I need help with
<homebrewcider> hey there, can anybody help me with my fstab please? i have a fat32 partition on sda6, I have mounted at /media/FAT32, I need to get it writeable please, can someone help me please
<kwhk> hello
<kwhk> i'm running xubuntu 7.10 on my thinkpad 600e, PII 300 MHz, with 228.8M Ram.  i'm wondering whether i should upgrade to 8.04.  can any one give some advice?
<kwhk> will that slow down my machine materially?
<EverettGMartin> wow we got more people in this room today
<EverettGMartin> ok so can someone answer my question, everything that cant be found in gui on xubuntu can be accessed by terminal right?
<th0r> nope...not everything
<EverettGMartin> ah well i couldnt access the audio tuner so i remember going to terminal and typing alsamixer
<th0r> you can do that, but not EVERYTHING is available. I hav elooked high and low, never did find the ultimate answer
<EverettGMartin> yea
<EverettGMartin> well, i wish more people were on the xubuntu channel, compared to the ubuntu channel 2000 people n stuff
<th0r> yeah, but you can get answers here...and don't have to listening to all the whining
<migm> but whhhhhyyy
<skinnymg1> hello
<skinnymg1> need a suggestion for an app to read samba files
<zoredache> skinnymg1: fusesmb
<skinnymg1> thnx
<th0r> unless, of course, it is the samba config files you need to read.
<migm> in which case, use your eyes
<th0r> or swat
<migm> seriously
<migm> just use your eyes
<migm> they're not that hard
<MOUNIR> hey, it is possible to run xubuntu from ram? (boot from usb key)
<th0r> if you can get the computer to boot from the usb it should be possible.
<MOUNIR> how much ram I need?
<evil_tech> ping
<th0r> the blurbs say 64MB to install xfce, but I would expect to need at least 192 to run as you are suggesting
<MOUNIR> thanks
<Valsum> I'd use alternate instead of live cd for it to be faster ;)
<evil_tech> i have no window manager or panel! help
<evil_tech> anyone here
<evil_tech> well now i got a panel but no window manager...hmmm
<skinnymg1> does anyone know why after an update emerald would quit working
<evil_tech> what is the command to manually start the window manager
<evil_tech> ?
<TheSheep> xfwm4
<evil_tech> ah
<evil_tech> so what do i need to fix so i dont have to manually start xfce4-panel and xfwm4 everytime i reboot?
<th0r> evil_tech, do you get a display manager screen when you start up...a login screen?
<evil_tech> th0r: i get the normal xubuntu login then after i log in the heron ubuntu wallpaper shows up along with a terminal window but no windows manager or panel
<th0r> evil_tech, on the login screen, do you have the option to change the default window manager? It is usually called 'Sessions' in gdm
<th0r> evil_tech, it sounds like you might be defaulting to twm, if you choose to login in to xfce from the Sessions menu it should prompt if you want that to be your default for future logins
<evil_tech> ok i am going to log out and see
<evil_tech> th0r: that was it
<th0r> evil_tech, I have my moments
<skinnymg1> i fixed the emerald problem just reinstalled it and its fine now
<yesitisjustme> s it possible for a internet provider to block like other computers on your house like a laptop and only allow desktop to connect to internet?
<Genelyk> mmm
<proprietarysucks> having a bit of trouble with connecting remote desktop in xfce
<proprietarysucks> 'remote desktop viewer', this is for connecting to rdp right?
<yesitisjustme> does the modem have to be cycled when changing computer?
<proprietarysucks> also I'm experiencing a disturbing problem with my xubuntu machine
<proprietarysucks> if I plug my tilt into it, I lose internet connectivity
<gaurdro> yesitisjustme, could you explain further?
<TheSheep> yesitisjustme: yes, he can detect the hardware address of your network card (MAC). you can however configure your home computer to relay the network connection to other computers, or temporarily fake the hardware address
<TheSheep> yesitisjustme: but it's pretty advanced
<gaurdro> proprietarysucks,  what port does your tilt plug into?  i'm not sure what a tilt is.
<proprietarysucks> http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/cell-phone-details/?device=AT%26T+Tilt(TM)&q_sku=sku1060009
<proprietarysucks> usb
<proprietarysucks> if you are an expert I can elaborate the effects further
<gaurdro> I'm wondering if it's not picking up your phone as a modem.  and more information is always a good thing when troubleshooting
<proprietarysucks> alright you asked for it
<proprietarysucks> 1. in windows vista, when you plug this in, it comes up as a block device
<proprietarysucks> 2. if you go into the phone and start the connection sharing, then vista suddenly sees a network device
<proprietarysucks> in fedora, when I plug it in, neither is seen apparently
<proprietarysucks> but I leave it plugged in just to charge it
<proprietarysucks> however in xubuntu, the second i plug it in my connectivity is lost
<proprietarysucks> it shows up as eth1 and has an ip address
<proprietarysucks> and interestingly, this is what I've discovered
<gaurdro> xubuntu is seeing the phone as  a modem.
<gaurdro> do you normally connect via wireless?
<proprietarysucks> with it plugged in, when I ping my gateway, ping shows the 'from' ip address as mine. however when I ping my dns server it shows the from address as the tilt's ip address (!) even when I ping -I eth0
<proprietarysucks> no I normally use wired eth0 with static
<gaurdro> do you have the network manager added to the panel.  I don't remember if it defaults on or not.
<yesitisjustme> i thought to cycle a modem you just had to turn it off for a while and the back on
<proprietarysucks> gaurdro: it does and I do
<gaurdro> does it give more than one option for connection with the phone plugged in?
<proprietarysucks> does it give more than one option for connection
<proprietarysucks> let me think about that
<yesitisjustme> ya i has a connector for phone line and a bigger connector for ethernet build in the laptop
<proprietarysucks> when I click on manual configuration it shows eth0 and eth1 when it's plugged in, along with a point to point
<proprietarysucks> normally, as in now, it shows eth0 and point to point only
<yesitisjustme> plus i even tried a pcmcia card wich makes a nosie when it gets detected on boot and dongle cable lights up
<proprietarysucks> but as far as the little text box which comes up and has a dot in wired network, no it stays with only wired network
<yesitisjustme> but when try to browse it wont
<yesitisjustme> and there is like activity in the modem the lights
<gaurdro> proprietarysucks, try  running   'ifconfig eth1 down'
<proprietarysucks> I tried doing that and it said no configuration for eth1
<proprietarysucks> ifdown eth1 actually
<gaurdro> you might have to do it as root.
<proprietarysucks> i just say sudo before everything
<proprietarysucks> since ubuntu is rediculous about that ;-p
<proprietarysucks> sudo ls ; sudo seq 1 10 ; sudo ls -al
<proprietarysucks> anyone know how to connect to remote desktop with xfce ?
<jvin248> I happened to be working on this a couple of days ago (8.04 client machine, 7.10 server)... For remote desktop you'll need to install on the server 'vino' and run 'vino-preferences' (or add to menu) and have launched '/usr/lib/vino/vino-server' (or add into autolaunch menu).  Client you should just need the Remote Desktop menu item (installed in 8.04 default I think).  It seems to work across the LAN, though I want to get it working across WAN next.
<zoredache> it isn't a really good idea to use VNC over the internet...
<zoredache> it would be better to build an SSH tunnel (try gstm) and then connect via the tunnel
<jvin248> thanks for the tip on gstm... Quick look it seems good.  I'll have to do some experimenting.
<psyke83> hi, quick question - does Xubuntu 8.04 come installed with PulseAudio?
#xubuntu 2008-07-02
<homebrewcider> hey there, I have a FAT32 partition I want read/write access to. I have it mounted at /media/FAT32, but it's the fstab bit I have problems with, can anyone help please?
<zoredache> how did you mount it in /media/FAT32?
<homebrewcider> <sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/FAT32>
<zoredache> homebrewcider: so an fstab line like  "/dev/sda6 /media/FAT32 auto defaults 0 0' should probably do what you want
<zoredache> though you might want to change the defaults to do something like setup the group, owner, and umask since fat32 doesn't have permissions
<homebrewcider> I'll try that
<homebrewcider> no, no good
<zoredache> how so?
<homebrewcider> not giving me write access
<zoredache> but did it get mounted?
<homebrewcider> I had no problems mounting it before, that's not the problem, writing is the problem
<Shaba1> anyone here?
<zoredache> as I mentioned... fat doesn't have permissions.  When mounted through fstab everything will appear to be owned by root:root by default
<Shaba1> Ok how do we get a windows partition to show up in thunar.
<zoredache> if you have a single users system you can replace the 'defaults' column with something like 'uid=1000'
<Shaba1> I alread have it in /etc/fstab
<zoredache> homebrewcider: that will basicall make everything be owned by the user 1000 which is usually the id associated with the first user on the system
<homebrewcider>    like this?   </dev/sda6                                  /media/FAT32    auto         uid=1000                    0  0>
<zoredache> I believe that is right
<homebrewcider> that's not working either
<zoredache> again, not working how?  Does it mount?
<homebrewcider> it's been mounted the whole time
<zoredache> if you do an ls on it after you have remounted does it show you as the owner?
<zoredache> homebrewcider: you realize you have unmount/remount when you make a change to the fstab right?
<zoredache> or reboot
<homebrewcider> oh
<zoredache> so unmount the volume then do a 'sudo mount -a'
<Shaba1> huh
<Shaba1> zoredache can I get our attention after homebrewcider
<zoredache> Shaba1: what do you mean by show up in thunar?  If you want it to show up on the desktop I don't know anything about that
<sloopy> Shaba1, is it mounted?
<Shaba1> Well it shows up in /etc/fstab
<Shaba1> but when I open thundar its not there
<zoredache> if you do a 'mount' in a terminal does it show up?
<sloopy> Shaba1, do a 'df -h'
<sloopy> see if it is listed
<Shaba1> hold on
<homebrewcider> ok, that worked, can I just ask you why "sudo mount -a" is different to me doing "sudo mount /dev/sda6  /media/FAT32"  ?
<Shaba1> yep it is liste by that command as /dev/sda1
<zoredache> homebrewcider: mount -a will read the fstab and automatically mount everything not flaged with 'noauto'
<sloopy> the -a mounts all partitions listed in /etc/fstab
<sloopy> yeah that...
<Shaba1> its monted on
<Shaba1> sorry
<homebrewcider> I'm sure in the past my fstab had options like noauto,user,exec,noatime
<Shaba1> that command says its "Mounted on" /Media/Cdrive
<homebrewcider> so when I was mounting it before it wasn't reading the fstab?
<homebrewcider> is that right?
<Shaba1> sloopy?
<zoredache> homebrewcider: I am not quite sure...
<zoredache> Shaba1: try browsing to the folder /media/cdrive
<sloopy> Shaba1, then put that in thundar and see it
<homebrewcider> thanx anyway
<Shaba1> put in in how?
<Shaba1> put what in
<Shaba1> the "/dev/sda1 part
<sloopy> err sry was thinking different... click on file system then media
<Shaba1> or the "/Media/Cdrive" part?
<zoredache> homebrewcider: I know that sometimes it will look at the fstab if you dont' provide enough options.  I have never cared enough to look it up
<homebrewcider> ok, cheers, I'm off then, thanks
<zoredache> Shaba1: with thunar open click the go menu then open location
<sloopy> click on 'filesystem' on left then click on Media folder on right
<sloopy> i am still not overly exp with GUIs ;')
<Shaba1> ok sloopy dont that
<Shaba1> now what
<Shaba1> ?
<sloopy> Cdrive should be a folder on right side now
<Shaba1> Ok that got it
<Shaba1> I just dragged it there
<Shaba1> Ok how do I get that icon to show up on the desktop also?
<Shaba1> instead of having to open thunar every time
<Shaba1> never mind
<Shaba1> I got it done
<Shaba1> Ok thanks
<Shaba1> well now
<sloopy> np
<Shaba1> that helps a lot
<Shaba1> now does anyone have any Idea how I can get vino-server to start up automagically?
<Shaba1> Never mind answering that
<Shaba1> I have to run down the the laundry
<Shaba1> brb
<sloopy> yes but i dont know how to do it the proper 'ubuntu' way ;')
<sloopy> you can check  applications>system>services to see if it listed and check it there
<Nicekiwi9> hiysa
<Nicekiwi9> howdo i setup a system proxy in xubuntu 8.04?
<proprietarysucks> anyone know how to install kplayer on xubuntu?
<zoredache> Nicekiwi9: I don't believe there really is a system proxy... what are you trying to run that needs it?
<Nicekiwi9> Steam
<Nicekiwi9> and Firefox is oddly refuseing my proxy too... tho im nto sure if thats related or not
<Nicekiwi9> someone here yesturday told me to do "export proxy_somthing http://etc:8080
<Nicekiwi9> but they dident say where or how
<zoredache> with vlc I usually us a command like 'export http_proxy=http://localhost:9999/ ; vlc'
<zoredache> you create a script, or launcher that does that
<Nicekiwi9> cant i set one up for the enviroment? or somthing so all programs will run off it?
<Nicekiwi9> somthing to do with the /etc/enviroment file
<zoredache> Nicekiwi9: yes, it almost certainly can be done... I haven't cared/need to know enough to find out
<Nicekiwi9> but in the dcase of steam? running through crossover games.....
<zoredache> It seems like crossover would have to have something
<Nicekiwi9> which it dosent =(
<zoredache> are you sure steam will even use a proxy?  I didn't thing it was http based
<Nicekiwi9> it is strangly enough....
<Nicekiwi9> it works on ubuntu with the system proxy enabled.....
<Nicekiwi9> =S
<Nicekiwi9> how do i edit a readonly file via terminal?
<Nicekiwi9> or through anything
<zoredache> usually it is read-only because it is owned by root and you don't have permissions
<Nicekiwi9> how do i give myself permission?
<Nicekiwi9> i know in ubuntu i could go "sudo gedit etc"
<zoredache> the *buntu was is usually to use sudo/gksu start a program with permission.  In this case you would use sudo editor blah
<Nicekiwi9> but gedit isent here
<zoredache> mousepad is the default gui editor
<zoredache> nano or vi are available if you like/want a text mode editor
<Nicekiwi9> hmm ok...
<Nicekiwi9> can u think of any reason y my proxy would be flattly refusing connection to my Xbuntu box
<Nicekiwi9> in firfox
<Nicekiwi9> the correct seetings r set and it was working last night....
<Nicekiwi9> i was messing with the export proxy_http command which wasent working and i shutdown...
<Nicekiwi9> now the proxy bluntly wont connect
<zoredache> can you telnet to the proxy?  'telnet host port'
<zoredache> if you get connected you should be able to type a command like 'get /' followed by <enter> and you'll get an error
<Nicekiwi9> nope :S
<zoredache> if you can't telnet do it, that seems like it would indicate you either don't have any connectivity (check cables, ping, etc), or you have firewalled yourself out
<Nicekiwi9> :S
 * Nicekiwi9 cries
<Nicekiwi9> thnkx for ur help
<Shaba1> Ok back
<Shaba1> sloopy
<Shaba1> Its not in services
<Shaba1> I was trying to find out how I could put it there
<proprietarysucks> do I have to build kplayer from source?
<Nicekiwi9> how do i clear any proxy settings enabled on the system
<sloopy> Shaba1, yeah i dont know the ubuntu way to do it... (in fedora you would use chkconfig but debian/ubuntu doesnt have that)
<TheSheep> you can install sysv-rc-conf...
<Shaba1> You know this is the first time I have ever seen anyone chatting in this channel
<Shaba1> at least i know its not dead
<TheSheep> that's because it's #xubuntu-offtopic that's for chatting
<proprietarysucks> do I have to build kplayer from source? kplayer is the best video player I've ever seen on linux, shame to see it not being included
<TheSheep> !info kplayer | proprietarysucks
<ubottu> proprietarysucks: Package kplayer does not exist in hardy
<TheSheep> hmm.. it's there in Intrepid
<proprietarysucks> not sure what that means
<TheSheep> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<proprietarysucks> so in other words yes I must build it from source
<proprietarysucks> thanks
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: you could try installing the package from debian, it works sometimes
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: or check getdeb.net
<proprietarysucks> not there
<zoredache> you could try getting the intrepid source package and backporting it...
<proprietarysucks> how do you guys exist with no kplayer
<proprietarysucks> also where can I look for this source
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: packages.ubuntu.com
<proprietarysucks> man that's cool they must finally be getting away from the 7-year old mentality names for the distros
<proprietarysucks> and on to the car names.. better at least
<proprietarysucks> thanks, I see it
<proprietarysucks> whew!
<proprietarysucks> 192MB will be installed
<sloopy> Shaba1, people talk on and off 24hours a day here...
<proprietarysucks> which is funny since it's 2331kb package
<proprietarysucks> oh well it's worth it, bombs away
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: it probably has to install half of the kde
<sloopy> my scroll back on has 8 hours in it...
<Shaba1> Every time I have come in for the last three weeks there have been 10-40 nick in the room but no on talking
<proprietarysucks> 56 packages whew
<TheSheep> Shaba1: you have to ask the question :)
<proprietarysucks> well I'm talking now so be happy =D
<sloopy> try going to #Linux-M68k my scroll back could contain weeks of chat... ;')
<TheSheep> Shaba1: not to mention #linux-z80
<sloopy> TheSheep, i am an op in LM68k channel, so i am more familiar with it...
<Shaba1> z80
<Shaba1> that is and old 8 bit chip
<Shaba1> ??
<sloopy> yes it is
<Shaba1> I remember programming for those back in the early 80s
<TheSheep> neat instruction set they had :)
<sloopy> i was more a 6502/68k person
<Shaba1> That was my next step up
<Shaba1> that 6210
<sloopy> heh i just looked it up, my nick has been reg'd for over 6 years on freenode/OPN
<Shaba1> sorry
<Shaba1> 6510
<sloopy> 6510?!??! commodore 64 user?
 * TheSheep jumped to 80086 right away
<Nicekiwi9> how do i add a program to the startup
<proprietarysucks> yes! kplayer finally
<proprietarysucks> thanks for the tips about 8.10
<TheSheep> Nicekiwi9: settings->setting manager->autostarted applications
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: beware of beta software
<proprietarysucks> hmm I wonder what will happen if I do a system wide update
<proprietarysucks> hahaha... wish me luck
<sloopy> i only started using x86 as my main machine 2 years ago
<proprietarysucks> with the intrepid repo enabled
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: I did last week and I'm still alive
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: although ff crashes when I select 'save as' :)
<proprietarysucks> firefox has a save as? why
<Shaba1> Ok off topic question/opinion poll
<proprietarysucks> man 697 packages
<sloopy> to save the awesome pron you find ;')
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: so that you can save a web page, style, image, etc.
<proprietarysucks> lucky I'm at work getting over 800kbs
<Shaba1> Has anyone ever downloaded a program where the was a general desciption of what it does on the web page
<sloopy> proprietarysucks, not in the US or dont have broadband at home?
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: more breakage expected until october though
<Shaba1> but NO instruction on how to do it either on the page or with the program.
<Shaba1> like you get a set of  menus and thats it.
<TheSheep> Shaba1: that's pretty common with opensource...
<sloopy> Shaba1, often
<proprietarysucks> you don't get solid 800kbs at home in us
<Shaba1> It suck
<proprietarysucks> unless you have fios or something
<Shaba1> I mean I do not expect like a thousand page manual
<Shaba1> but some kinda start here page or something
<sloopy> nope i have cable, and it runs flawlessly (yes i know i am one of the few ;')
<TheSheep> Shaba1: usually someone wrote it for himself and just shared
<proprietarysucks> hey xubuntu people, the help does nothing at all in the remote desktop viewer
<proprietarysucks> fyi, kthnxbye
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: you need yelp installed
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: it's a known problem
<proprietarysucks> ok thanks
<Shaba1> Sheep I know that
<proprietarysucks> glad it will be fixed
<Shaba1> but damn its not like we can read the programmers mind.
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: it can take several years until a version of yelp for xfce is made :)
<sloopy> use the source, its better then docs ;')
<TheSheep> proprietarysucks: I tried to make one once, but failed
<proprietarysucks> Shaba1: what program?
<proprietarysucks> TheSheep: can they remove the help > contents menu item then?
<proprietarysucks> pretty stupid to have a menu item which does nothing
<proprietarysucks> extra bulk
<Shaba1> Well the most recent on is something called the Xdebuggerclient
<TheSheep> !bugs | proprietarysucks
<ubottu> proprietarysucks: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<proprietarysucks> google doesn't find that program, maybe you are spelling it wrong?
<proprietarysucks> I don't create accounts to report bugs
<proprietarysucks> too many distros sorry
<Shaba1> Oh proprietarysucks I was not asking for help with it at all
<Shaba1> it just still amazes me after all these year using computers that programmers still think that users can read thier minds and intentions
<proprietarysucks> it doesn't exist so I'm glad about that
<proprietarysucks> hard to find help on imaginary packages
<Shaba1> Oh I was not asking for help at all
<Shaba1> just making a comment.
<proprietarysucks> I know that, I read your comments
<proprietarysucks> but I want an example
<proprietarysucks> and the one you gave me is imaginary
<proprietarysucks> you know what else is freaking annoying, when commands have different than standard syntax
<proprietarysucks> or don't just use stdin/stdout/stderr
<Shaba1> and its at this address if you really want to see it
<Shaba1> http://code.google.com/p/xdebugclient/
<proprietarysucks> gah that's annoying
<sloopy> Shaba1, your work has been cut out for you... be the champion of open source project documentation! make docs where none exist, translate into x^16 laguanges and be an all around good user ;'D
<proprietarysucks> uh-oh, E: base-passwd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 9
<Shaba1> yeah right
<proprietarysucks> si correcto
<Shaba1> I am just trying to eat from day to day right now sloopy
<proprietarysucks> you're almost there
<sloopy> eating is overated...
<Shaba1> Which is beginning to be a struggle
<proprietarysucks> in synaptic how can you just view the possible upgrades, for single selecting
<sloopy> i used to buy food when i was hungry and didnt have and food...
<proprietarysucks> <--is used to yumex
<sloopy> yumes?
<sloopy> err yumex?
<proprietarysucks> yeah I've been using yumex for a long time, not used to synaptic package manager yet
<proprietarysucks> how can I see the upgrades available?
<sloopy> hmmm yum... looks familiar...
<proprietarysucks> I see only 'mark all upgrades'
<proprietarysucks> i want to mark SOME upgrades =]
<sloopy> i have used yum... and yup before that
<mortal1> does anyone here use vuze?
<mortal1> i can't get it to start on xub after switching to classic interface
<mortal1> it's the wierdest thing
<mortal1> anyone?
 * totalwormage doesn't :]
<totalwormage> sorry
<mortal1> now that's interesting
<mortal1> the latest vuze client doesn't work, but go back one release and it works
<T045T> good night everyone (: just wanted to ask how well xubuntu can/will run with 64MB of RAM, if at all...
<totalwormage> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<totalwormage> :D
<totalwormage> it will run, but slow :P
<T045T> okay... lots of swap space won't change that much, right?
<T045T> (on an IDE hard drive, nothing fancy)
<totalwormage> i guess not
<T045T> oh, I just remembered that 8 or 16 MB of that are gonna be shared VRAM ):
<mortal1> T045T: with that ammount of ram, your best bet would be debian or slackware, and fluxbox
<mortal1> I had a custom built slackware install that only used 30mb of ram logged in
<mortal1> it was pretty tight
<mortal1> err I should say, that was running fluxbox, nothing else at the time
<totalwormage> hehehe
<mortal1> firefox will still be slow
<T045T> mortal1: I'm burning the fluxbuntu iso right now... any experience with that?
<mortal1> flubuntu looked unsupported the last i saw
<T045T> yeah, it does... their last release was a loong time ago
<mortal1> T045T: your best bet if you want buntu is to install xub and then install fluxbox
<T045T> I probably could do debian, but I'm more of a "casual" linux user, I guess... so I don't know how well that would work out
<mortal1> like i said, dl xub and install fluxbox and use that
<T045T> plus, the hardware I'm working with is very unreliable... I don't even know if the CD drive is working correctly... keeps giving me read errors for no good reason (I burnt the disc twice, and only on 8x this second time)
<mortal1> ah! let me guess 8.04?
<T045T> nope, fluxbuntu 7.10
<mortal1> oh
<mortal1> nvm
<mortal1> aight, to bed i go
<mortal1> night
<T045T> night
<chasman> What does it mean to be official in this application?  Can I get help with mysql on xubuntu here or must I go elsewhere?
<cody-somerville> chasman, hi
<cody-somerville> chasman, This might not be the best place to ask for mysql help but if you ask and someone knows the answer then they'll respond
<chasman> Thank you cody-somerville.   I have been working for hours on this error.  I have no trouble on windoz but It seems lot have the same issue on *nix.  I am going to try a fresh linux distribution.  thank you for your kind words.
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, ping
<TheSheep> hey
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, you suffer from bug #232364 right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in xfce4-utils "dbus-launch hangs at session start waiting on socket output in libxcb" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232364
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: not anymore
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, why?
 * TheSheep <-- Intrepid
<TheSheep> didn't you work around it?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, So are you saying you installed the package from -proposed?
<TheSheep> yeah, I have proposed enabled in my repo list
<TheSheep> and I'm doing regular updates
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, Please report your success as a comment on bug #232364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in xfce4-utils "dbus-launch hangs at session start waiting on socket output in libxcb" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232364
<cody-somerville> Say you that before the update you were experiencing the problem but after the update you no longer experience it
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: when did you actually made the fix available, btw?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: because the bug seems to be gone since several weeks
<cody-somerville> It was accepted June 30th
<cody-somerville> Did you maybe make the changes yourself?
<TheSheep> no
<Volkodav> Is there a 64 bit opera on their site?
<TheSheep> Volkodav: no
<TheSheep> Volkodav: the yare too lazy to make a 64-bit version
<Volkodav> there must be reps somewhere
<TheSheep> same ith Adobe and other lazy bums
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, Can you pastebin your /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc ?
<Volkodav> I have beta 2 9.5 running 64 bit
<TheSheep> Volkodav: there is no 64bit opera, period.
<TheSheep> Volkodav: it's possible to run 32bit opera on 64bit
<Volkodav> Version
<Volkodav> 9.50 Beta 2
<Volkodav> Build
<Volkodav> 1800
<Volkodav> Platform
<Volkodav> Linux
<Volkodav> System
<Volkodav> x86_64, 2.6.24-19-generic
<Volkodav> Qt library
<Volkodav> 3.3.8b\
<Volkodav> too long paste sorry
<TheSheep> Volkodav: so it seems they made it finally?
<TheSheep> Volkodav: that's great news, sorry for confusion
<Volkodav> I have been running it for a while
<Volkodav> I'll find the link
<TheSheep> Volkodav: maybe you could add the link to the howto on opera on the wiki
<Volkodav> I might if I find 9.5
<Volkodav> if not I can put the beta 64 that I use
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<TheSheep> hmm... there is a link already, cool
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/78351/
<lks> anyone know how to get screensaver to work? thx
<gnomefreak> cody-somerville: TheSheep does xubuntu use PA by default?
<gnomefreak> PA == pulse audio
<|THoM|> I have the following question: I have a laptop with Vista on the HDD. I also have an external USB HDD for backup. I want to get the choice at booting between both OS's. When installing Xubuntu, it chooses the external USB HDD. Can I just choose the size of the partition, and than everything works without losing the files that are allready on the external USB HDD?
<cody-somerville> lks, Yes :)
<cody-somerville> lks, It is a bug in Hardy which I've prepared a fix for and am working on getting an SRU done.
<cody-somerville> lks, bug #220899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220899 in xubuntu-default-settings "[Hardy] Wrong default image browser" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220899
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, Okay so you are using the -proposed version. Please report success on the bug
<lks> cody-somerville: thx for the info
<cody-somerville> lks, This *should* fix it for you: Click sessions at login and select xfce4 and then login
<lks> cody-somerville: does that mean it'll be done thru one of them system update?
<cody-somerville> lks, eventually, yes.
<lks> cody-somerville: alright, i'll try what've u told me there...cheers
<cody-somerville> lks, before you go
<lks> cody-somerville: anything else
<cody-somerville> lks, if it *doesn't* work, look at .dmrc in your home directory
<cody-somerville> lks, It should read: Session=xfce4
<cody-somerville> Instead of: Session=default
<cody-somerville> "[Desktop]" should be on the line above that
<lks> cody-somerville: is not ...so i should change it to xfce4?
<cody-somerville> lks, It should do that when you logout, click session and then xfce4, and then login
<lks> cody-somerville: cool...nice one
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, please :P
<lks> cody-someville: worked like a treat...;)..lovely jubbly mate
<cody-somerville> lks, thanks.
<cody-somerville> Can you post your success on bug #220899?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220899 in xubuntu-default-settings "[Hardy] Wrong default image browser" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220899
<lks> cody-somerville: how do u go about that...i just go the site n write what just happened
<cody-somerville> lks, Yes, make a comment on the bug.
<cody-somerville> Say that you simulated the affect of my upload to -proposed and that it was successful
<lks> cody-somerville: i
<cody-somerville> lks, Infact, if you just explain the steps you took I can make a comment explaining :)
<lks> cody-somerville: i'll try...cos i am a bit of a novice and gotten a bit confused once there
<cody-somerville> lks, Okay. can you send me a quick e-mail (cody-somerville@ubuntu.com) stating what I asked of you and I'll get back to you with detailed instructions
<cody-somerville> I gotta jet for now :)
<cody-somerville> lks, thanks for helping out :)
<lks> cody-somerville : good day...i'll post something regardless
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, you commented on the wrong bug ;]
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, you want bug #232364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232364 in xfce4-utils "dbus-launch hangs at session start waiting on socket output in libxcb" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232364
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: how so?
<TheSheep> arrgh
<TheSheep> I suppose I cannot undo it?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, don't worry about it
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, just make sure to comment on right bug :P
<moj1> hello
<moj1> i need help with my wubi installer
<TheSheep> moj1: you need to ask a question :)
<moj1> yep
<moj1> i have wubi 7.04 because 8.04 wubi gives me and error message
<moj1> with not enough ram
<moj1> so  i ran 7.04
<moj1> and it installed xubuntu but when the installer was finished i got a blackscreen
<moj1> so then i powered my computer off
<moj1> and then i get  an invalid boot.ini message
<moj1> any idea why
<moj1> ?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> now you can't boot at all?
<moj1> nope
<TheSheep> try booting the livecd and looking at the contents of that boot.ini file, maybe it's something easy to fix...
<moj1> every time i start the computer i get a loop of this message and the IBM symobol
<moj1> im running it on a laptop with no cd drive
<moj1> and i cannot acces anything anymore not even windows
<TheSheep> hmm... you have a pendrive?
<moj1> yep but my computer cannot boot from it
<TheSheep> moj1: can it boot from network?
<TheSheep> moj1: this page has a number of ways you can boot ubuntu:
<TheSheep> !install | moj1
<ubottu> moj1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<moj1> yeah there is that option
<TheSheep> moj1: maybe one of these ways will work
<TheSheep> once you have any system running, you can look at the boot.ini file to see what is wrong
<moj1> kk il; give them a try thanks
<moj1> kk
<moj1> but i dont have a floppy drive
<moj1> it will not let me boot into windows either ... i really need some help
<zoredache> moj1: if you can't boot from a cd, floppy, or usb drive and you don't have the infrastructure to net boot then you are pretty much SOL
<moj1> sol?
<zoredache> sh** out of luck
<moj1> haha well thanks
<zoredache> up a creek with out a padel... etc...  As in a hopeless situation... :|
<moj1> it gives me the network
<moj1> option
<moj1> i just need to buy a floppy drive then
<moj1> or a cd
<moj1> drive
<moj1> or will that not work
<zoredache> if you don't care about using windows anymore you could pull the drive out and put it in another computer. There a file you can DD to the start of the hard drive that will boot up the alt installer
<zoredache> but doing that will remove everything
<moj1> i dont want windows
<moj1> so how would i do this
<moj1> just put it in another comp
<moj1> and
<moj1> then
<DaveKong> I would say it is easier to get a CD drive
<DaveKong> they are dirt cheap these days
<moj1> ok
<moj1> but it cannot be usb
<moj1> right
<moj1> because my laptop
<moj1> did have a cd drive but it fell out
<moj1> haha
<moj1> so we didnt bother
<DaveKong> If you can enter your bios then you can see all the things your laptop can boot from and set it to whichever
<DaveKong> I would say do this as simply and cheaply as possible
<DaveKong> CDs are the easiest if you that works
<zoredache> moj1: to do it from another computer basically you need to download http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz then zcat it to the hard drive (zcat file > /dev/hda
<moj1> ok
<moj1> im am very new to all of this
<moj1> so how do u zcat
<moj1> and it has to be from another laptop right?
<moj1> Davekong: oi entered my system bios and if i got a usb c
<moj1> *cd drive
<moj1> would it show up
<zoredache> if you are very new it would be far better to just go buy hardware...  The method of installing probably is an expert-only method
<DaveKong> moj1:  If you have usb there should be a usb port on your computer... if you can boot from usb then in your bios list there should be boot options and a list of choices with numbers next to them saying what order to boot
<slimjimflim> anybody know what the kernel source directory is?
<slimjimflim> gusty
<slimjimflim> gutsy
<zoredache>  /usr/src/kernel-source-nnnn
<moj1> would that be my removable disks
<zoredache> that is if you install the kernel source package anyway
<slimjimflim> zoredache, i can install that any time right?
<zoredache> yes... 'sudo apt-get install linux-source' is the package name if you where on hardy.  I don't think it changed
<DaveKong> I am trying to go into bios on my laptop to get an idea as to what the list items may be called
<DaveKong> give me a sec
<DaveKong> got it..
<moj1> kk
<DaveKong> well my laptop has a menu going across the top and boot is one of the items
<DaveKong> this desktop it has a vertical coloumn and I believe boot is also a category of it's own
<moj1> yeah i think im going to buy a cd rom drive
<DaveKong> then there is a list with floppy devices cd-rom hard drive and onboardnic
<moj1> its only 10 bucks
<slimjimflim> at least get a dvd drive...also 10 bucks
<DaveKong> Did you find the list?
<slimjimflim> i think internal dl dvd-rw drives are less than $50
<slimjimflim> davekong, what are you trying to do exactly?
<DaveKong> slimjimflim moj1 is unable to load his OS and he wants to boot and install xubuntu( I believe) onto his computer
<slimjimflim> figured
<slimjimflim> so it's just on the cd so far?
<slimjimflim> not on an hdd?
<DaveKong> he actually says above that he installed xubuntu and got an ini error
<slimjimflim> during the install?
<DaveKong> moj1:  you still there?
<moj1> yeah
<moj1> sorry
<DaveKong> after the install when he restarted
<moj1> yeah
<moj1> so i installed it with wubi
<moj1> and
<moj1> then it gave me a black screen
<moj1> and then i powered it off
<moj1> and then i had a loop of it saying invalid boot.ini
<moj1> and then the IBM sympol
<moj1> *sympbol
<moj1> **symbol
<moj1> haha
<DaveKong> Did grub load?
<moj1> and i cannot access windows
<moj1> what is grub
<moj1> no
<moj1> i just ran wubi
<moj1> twice
<DaveKong> grub is the OS loader
<moj1> k
<slimjimflim> oh god, sounds you've got your hands full, davekong
<slimjimflim> i'd stay and help, but i'm getting called in to work
<DaveKong> cya slim
<moj1> cya
<DaveKong> moj1 alright so I got a list of things I think you should do
<DaveKong> first off
<darcy> Hi there, I'm brand new to LINUX and I can't seem to get my computer to network with my wife's Windows XP computer? Any ideas?
<DaveKong> if you want to get rid of windows do you have all your important files backed up already?
<moj1> yeah
<DaveKong> darcy:  read about samba that is the most i know
<darcy> what is samba
<DaveKong> lets you network with other OSes
<DaveKong> go to the ubuntu forums and search for it
<DaveKong> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samba_(software)
<shane__> ok darcy ill be back in 45 if yah need any more help k
<darcy> thanks DaveKong
<DaveKong> yw
<moj1> yeah
<DaveKong> moj1: Alright now if you can boot from CD-rom and you are willing to invest in one or get your old one working I would say do that
<zoredache> darcy: can you be a bit more specific about what you mean by 'network'?  are you wanting to access files, serve files, or do something else
<moj1> ok is there any way of not using a cd rom
<DaveKong> moj1:  If you can boot from USB then I would say that is your second best choice but is a little more advanced
<moj1> yeah i tried that
<moj1> but
<moj1> my laptop does not support it
<moj1> it wont read the usb device
<darcy> I want to access files from my wife's computer which is XP and use them, alter them, etc.
<DaveKong> moj1: you also have the floppy option
<moj1> yeah but i need to get a floppy drive then
<moj1> do
<moj1> *so
<moj1> ill probably get the cd drive looks like it will be handy later anyways
<zoredache> darcy: if you only need to access files you only need fusesmb or smbfs...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<moj1> i was reading
<DaveKong> moj1:  it will make it easier if you want to try a few different boot discs as well
<moj1> ok but can u hook ur laptop up to your computer
<moj1> and install linux that way
<moj1> i read it online but it looked complicated
<DaveKong> yea well that is why I was saying go with a CD
<DaveKong> it is the simplest way
<moj1> kk but is there the way of hooking it up
<DaveKong> If you don't have the user manual for your computer you should look it up online
<DaveKong> and see what you can install in it and how
<DaveKong> laptops are more tricky than desktops
<zoredache> moj1: yes there are many many ways to connect things and install, but of them are very complex and not well documented...
<moj1> ok
<moj1> i will just get the cd drive
<moj1> thanks guys
<moj1> cya
<DaveKong> good luck cya
<vehystrix>  is there any way I can have my computer send a keystroke (space, followed by a left mouseclick) to an application every minute?
<TheSheep> vehystrix: generally yes, althhough it's not trivial, there might be an esier way to do that
<TheSheep> I mean to do what you're trying to achieve
<vehystrix> how so?
<zoredache> why do you need to do a space and click once a minute?
<TheSheep> no idea, because I don't know what's n your mind :)
<vehystrix> internet form, I need to submit it approx once a minute, so the space will scroll the page down, with the mouce placed at the right position so it will come to hover over the right button, and then it will left click, submitting the form and reloding the page, after which the process can start over again
<zoredache> vehystrix: are you sure it isn't something that can be done with a browser script (see greesemonkey) or curl
<vehystrix> I don't know any of those things...
<vehystrix> In windows I could set up a schedule to send them keystrokes, but here it seems not possible
<zoredache> greasemonkey is a  plugin for mozilla based browser that lets you run javascrip that you write on every page load
<vehystrix> and how would javascript submit that form after one minute?
<zoredache> I am not going to write it for you... but there is a timer event in javascript that you can wait for a period of time then call a function
<vehystrix> timout function right?
<vehystrix> I know some javascript, but I wouldn't know how it can submit a form...
<zoredache> just get a handle to the form. then call its submit method
<vehystrix> hmm
<zoredache> vehystrix: and the timeout is 'setTimeout'
<vehystrix> I think I'll be trying that...
<zoredache> just look on the greasemonkey site... there are thousands of users scripts that you can copy and paste from...  I would be very surprised if you couldn't find one close to what you want if you spend some time looking
<vehystrix> I didn't even think of that...
<zoredache> vehystrix: http://www.greasespot.net/
<zoredache> vehystrix: rule #1 of pragmatic programming.  always steal from someone else before inventing something yourself
<vehystrix> hah
<vehystrix> another question: Firefox sometimes hangs, and after some time, it'll just continue as if nothing happened, any idea how this could happen?
<zoredache> buggy add-ons (re flash) is the cause of 95% of the issues I see in firefox.  I tend to run with the 'flashblock'... But it could also be a slow web server, badly written javascript, or many other things
<vehystrix> the thing is, it only hangs here, if I go to the exact same sites with the same addons, and even more of them, but on windows, it's all fine
<vehystrix> also, could this be because it's FF3?
<Shaba1> Hello anyone at the keys
<zoredache> !anyone | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<darcy> How do you get networking between two household computers to work. I have tried installing samba and fuse but have not been able to get them to work.
<Shaba1> both ubuntu?
<zoredache> darcy: can you tell me more about step you had problems with for fuse?
<Shaba1> or xubuntu
<darcy> With Fuse, I went to the Synaptic Package Manager and had it install Fuse, then the window jsut disapears. The same thing happened with samba. I don't seem to be able to find it to "activate it" or "turn it on".
<darcy> I'm used to Windows XP where I just share my drive with full permissions and state the network is MS Home, then I'm done.
<zoredache> darcy: did you read that link I gave you?
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Shaba1> not to be sarcastic but welcome to the wonderful world of linux darcy
<Myrtti> are both of the computers Linux?
<darcy> My laptop is Linux and the other computer is Windows XP.
<darcy> zoredache: I have read the website and gone to the link in it.
<darcy> When I download the stable release, what do I do with it?
<zoredache> sorry?  I don't see anything in those instructions telling you to download something
<Shaba1> Same setup here darcy
<Shaba1> what are you specifically trying to do?
<darcy> Sorry my mistake
<darcy> I read part, but not all.
<darcy> One sec.
<darcy> the site that they list here shows up for only a little and then changes to another utuntu site :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages?action=show&redirect=UniversePackages
<zoredache> that isn't an instruction it is just an fyi thing...
<zoredache> you should be probably be starting at the point 'now enter a terminal and type.....'
<darcy> How do you enter a terminal?
<shane__> darcy go to aplications
<zoredache> applications->accessories->terminal
<shane__> hey darc give me a call im at home now
<shane__> hey as to darcy prob with network,could he not use the fish site connect
<Shaba1> darcy what exactly are you trying to do
<shane__> or can that be done with a microcrap computer
<zoredache> fish?
<shane__> yah it isthe openssh-serverclient through konqueror
<shane__> im not sure if that can be done to a micrsoft system though
<zoredache> windows does not have an ssh server built in...  And getting one working seems to either cost money, or be difficult
<th0r> zoredache, openssh is available for windows and is no harder to install than openssh for linux
<zoredache> th0r: oh?  can you point me to a windows binary that allows scp/sftp to work that is as easy to install as 'apt-get install openssh-server'?
<th0r> zoredache, give me a sec
<th0r> zoredache, http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<th0r> zoredache, but I have to tell you I have had little success with scp or sftp in either windows or linux.
<th0r> zoredache, I find it much more dependable to do ftp through an ssh tunnel
<zoredache> I have never had problems with sftp/scp...  Or the guis like gtk-ftp,winscp,filezilla.
<th0r> zoredache, I never tried the gui's...was using scp and sftp from the linux cli or using winscp
<zoredache> oh, as to that that sshwindows. Any suggestions that is a bit more recent?  There have been several security issues patched in ssh in the last 4 years.
<th0r> zoredache, trying to determine the version I have installed...just a sec
<th0r> zoredache, nope...that 3.8.1 is the one I have been using.
<zoredache> yeah, and that concernce me...  Particularly if it is going to be an internet facing ssh server
<kiadriver> Hi all, anyone know how to deal with the nm-applet password at login? Found thread referring to ubuntu but not working with xubuntu
<th0r> kiadriver, you might try installing the gnome-keyring and making sure gnome services are started at login
<kiadriver> th0r, installed libpam-gnome-keyring and added @include common-pamkeyring to gdm but got authentication error
<kiadriver> passwords are the same for login and keyring
<kiadriver> Another q - screen res is set to 1280x768, screen capable of 1280x800, not available in settings, have gone into xorg.conf to edit but ut's the barest xorg.conf I've ever seen, just refers to configured monitor. Any ideas of getting 1280x800?
<kiadriver> Another q!  - wifi is rt2500 chipset, driver is rt2500pci, crap connection, sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M sets it to a reasonable connection but I have to do it each login. Any way to get that command to run automatically on start?
<zoredache> create a script in your home directory, and add it to your autostarted applications
<zoredache> you would need to adjust the sudo config to not ask for a password when running iwconfig
<vehystrix> wow, can't believe it actually worked... Thanks zoredache and TheSheep
<kiadriver> Thanks, zoredache, it gives me a start to get it sorted!
<lince> ﻿ hi is there any way to make windows open CENTERED?
<zoredache> lince: I believe you can do with with devilspie
<lince> LOL, so there is no native way to achieve this but only with KDE?
<zoredache> I am not aware of any... xfce is aimed at being light-weight.  automatically positioning windows seems like something most people won't need
<vehystrix> how do I get my mic to work with skype?
<vehystrix> geen idee
<th0r> vehystrix, open a terminal and run alsamixer. Make sure the mike is enabled and turned up
<vehystrix> hmm, i tried that already...
<vehystrix> google told me to install kmix, would this help?
<th0r> vehystrix, if you are running kde, probably
<vehystrix> I'm not running kde
<th0r> vehystrix, I once had a problem with skype that required I turn off the auto level feature....where you tell skype to control the mike level automaticlly
<vehystrix> oh
<vehystrix> I tried the kde fix, and I was able to change the volume setting of the capture, which I was unable in the xfce mixer
<vehystrix> it seems that actually did the trick
<vehystrix> enable the capture and mic bypass in kmix
<vehystrix> now I can change it in the xfce mixer as well
<vehystrix> even after uninstalling kmix
<vehystrix> o_O
<gaurdro_> I've been trying to get some better info on that to file a bug somewhere with.  alsamix and the Xfce applet won't keep recording settings (always set volume to 0) until you use another mixer to set them
<vehystrix> weird thing is that they work as they're supposed to after you used kmix once
<th0r> vehystrix, might have something to do with kde. I installed xubuntu (xfce) and nothing else, and had no problems getting the mike to work with skype
<vehystrix> I installed xubuntu as well, from the 8.04 live cd
<vehystrix> no kde on the system
<gaurdro_> basically it works after using any other mixer, not just kmix.  i'm a bit confused as to where to file a bug though.
<vehystrix> ubuntu bugtracker?
<vehystrix> or launchpad
<gaurdro_> I'm not sure if i'd go with xubuntu, ubuntu or further upstream
<arf`> hi
<Genelyk> Hi
<arf`> on a xubuntu hardy, the font in the menu bar are a bit crap only for firefox
<arf`> it looks like the font is not anti-aliased/hinted/sub-pixeled
<TheSheep> arf`: you have antialiasing enabled in user interface settings?
<arf`> yeah
<arf`> all other apps are cool
<TheSheep> arf`: was it disabled at any time?
<arf`> only firefox looks different
<arf`> no
 * TheSheep scratches his head
<arf`> i changed the font parameters in .gconf, but no result
<TheSheep> you could look for some settings about fonts in about:config in firefox
<arf`> yeah, i tried this too (something.css)
<TheSheep> firefox only pretends to look like it's native, it has its own rendering and display
<arf`> it doesn't change
<arf`> TheSheep: yeah, that's what i found on some ubuntu forums
<arf`> at a time, I were thinking that the "system" opposite to native related to gnome
<arf`> the reason why I configured the gnome fonts in same way I did for xfce4
<arf`> but it doesn't work
<TheSheep> it normally works on a fresh install... unless it's some strange fornt you are using
<TheSheep> what font is it?
<arf`> the default (sans)
<arf`> link to dejavu I think
<TheSheep> yeah
<arf`> for what I searched, the problem is not so frequent, and it's not so easy to find something cause a lot of problems are with the web page fonts, not with the app fonts
<TheSheep> in this case it's the menubar, so it's definitely the app font :)
<arf`> the fact is it seems to be not really important, but at use it's annoying
<arf`> I also were thinking that perhaps the problem exists for a lot of people, but appear just in some extrem conditions (ie small fonts)
#xubuntu 2008-07-03
<DaveKong> so I came to the conclusion that the way to make my network work on my laptop was to switch the cat5 cable for a cat5e I ordered one it arrived and guess what? it works!
<DaveKong> why... I will never know
<Zeeded> lol
<Shaba1> how do I end a 'man' page in a terminal window?
<zoredache> usually hit q
<zoredache> press 'h' to get a list of the keyboard shortcuts'
<proprietarysucks> where should I be putting the extracted files from a mouse theme, to have it show up on the list?
<arf`> proprietarysucks: perhaps in "~/.icons/" or "/usr/share/icons/" ?
<proprietarysucks> the mouse theme goes in the icons directory?
<proprietarysucks> yes the answer is yes
<proprietarysucks> weird but true
<proprietarysucks> bbl
<Shaba1> hey how does one how to stop nm-applet from starting and asking for a password every time
<Zeeded> Shabal
<Zeeded> (Almost positive) One of your Auto-Start app's needs a password.
<Zeeded> So it prompts you for a passwoor
<Zeeded> password*
<Shaba1> I know its in etc/xdg/autostart
<Zeeded> Then you would have to stop that app from auto-starting
<Zeeded> Applications ---> Settings ---> Settings Manager ---> Autostarted Apps
<Shaba1> yeah but then I have to enter my wep key every time
<Shaba1> which is just as bad
<Shaba1> what is the equivalent of synaptic package manager in xubuntu?
<Shaba1> I need to add a repository
<Shaba1> never mind found it
<hawthoerne> how do i change my mouse cursor
<TheSheep> hawthoerne: settings->setting manager->mouse
<hawthoerne> thanks
<hawthoerne> how do i install an xfce theme i got off the internet?
<TheSheep> unpack it to .themes directory in your home directory (create it if it doesn't exist yet)
<hawthoerne> thanks a lot
<sponix> Latest nvidia drivers from Ubuntu Hardy Installed --> 6500SE onboard, movie playback isn't smooth, anything I can do to help ?
<Xacarith> Shot in the dark here. Does any one have pidgin 2.4.2 running?
<sponix> how about 2.4.1 ?
<sponix> how about 2.4.1 ?
<Xacarith> well icq stopped working and the message I got told me to update pidgin
<PsynoKhi0> same
<DrLame> Hai
<pepe_> i need help on how to play a dvd movie plz
<PsynoKhi0> since yesterday
<DrLame> You guys are here for the xUbuntu for original xbox?
<DrLame> =/
<PsynoKhi0> pepe_: do you have VLC?
<Xacarith> And heck if I can ever install stuff like other linux users...
<pepe_> no
<PsynoKhi0> try it
<pepe_> allight
<PsynoKhi0> this column of lighter pixels is starting to piss me off
<PsynoKhi0> anyone else getting lighter pixels on the right hand side of their lcd screen?
<zoredache> not I
<cody-somerville> No... that seems like a hardware issue to me
<DrLame> ... anyone know anything about Xubuntu ports for xbox?...
<PsynoKhi0> cody-somerville: it's the very last column doing this, and only on the desktop... I have conky set up as an autostarted app, with own transparent window and there is a similar glitch as it fires up after logging in
<riscky> silly question for all... anyone have a good resource for using scp? im trying to move a remote file from host a to host b keeping it all "in the cloud"... and my destination username keeps tripping up the source machine
<DrLame> Why am I getting the silent treatment? o.O
<cody-somerville> DrLame, You aren't getting the silent treatment
<cody-somerville> :)
<DrLame> lol, is it just that no one really knows what I'm talking about?
<cody-somerville> Probably. I certainly don't know much about Xubuntu ports for xbox and I'm the project lead ;]
<cody-somerville> However, a quick google search for "xubuntu xbox" returned this: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<DrLame> Yeah, I'm looking at that right now
<DrLame> xubuntu.org doesn't mention anything about the live cd working on xbox tho
<DrLame> The last version number I can find on xubuntu for xbox seems to be Breezy Badger 5.10....
<DrLame> Were you able to go to terminal and do "sudo apt-get install wine" in 5.10?
<DrLame> oooOOOooo
<DrLame> This is Xubuntu, isn't it? I think what I'm looking for is xUbuntu....
<DrLame> which seems strange to me that they're different things
<PsynoKhi0> hmm the lighter pixels actually affect the wallpaper only as far as I can see... weird
<PsynoKhi0> guess the pic was messed up and I never noticed
<Barbanegra> whats up
<Barbanegra> i have a lot of problems with my borwsere
<Barbanegra> browser
<Claw6> how to browse windows networks with xubuntu ?
<Claw6> how to browse windows networks with xubuntu ?
<zoredache> fusesmb seems to be the most popular tool
<zoredache> Claw6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Claw6> seems not working
<Claw6> when using pyneighborhood im getting error : unable to mount
<deadlysniper712> could I get some help or advice
<siggjen> probably not unless you state what you need help or advice for
<Claw6> well ive done my problem :)
<Claw6> thx anyway
<Claw6> works now with pyNBH
<siggjen> (:
<deadlysniper712> well I am running xubuntu since ubuntu is to tough on my system
<deadlysniper712> I just need help getting my ATI drives to work properly
<dsmith_> deadlysniper712: envy
<deadlysniper712> so I guess i cant get help from here
<owen1> shutting down my vaio's lid keeps it on instead of hibernate (usually). any ideas?
<dsmith_> deadlysniper712: ?
<dsmith_> you asked about help with ATI drivers..
<dsmith_> and I gave you a package name 'envy'
<dsmith_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<dsmith_> !envyng
<dsmith_> !envyng-gtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-gtk
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> envy handles your video drivers for you
<dsmith_> I have had great work with it
<deadlysniper712> so use synaptic to get it
<deadlysniper712> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> its in the repos
<deadlysniper712> ok
<dsmith_> what ait card or chipset are you using/
<dsmith_> *ati
<deadlysniper712> idk
<deadlysniper712> intel
<deadlysniper712> i have a Radeon 9000 FireGL
<dsmith_> envy should work on that
<deadlysniper712> GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<deadlysniper712> A collection of GUI based ALSA utilities for specific sound hardware:
<deadlysniper712>  echomixer - control tool for Echoaudio soundcards
<deadlysniper712>  envy24control - control tool for Envy24 (ice1712) based soundcards
<deadlysniper712>  hdspconf - GUI program to control the Hammerfall HDSP Alsa Settings.
<deadlysniper712>  hdspmixer - tool to control the advanced routing features of the
<deadlysniper712>              RME Hammerfall DSP.
<deadlysniper712>  rmedigicontrol - control tool for RME Digi32 and RME Digi96 soundcards
<deadlysniper712> this what I got
<deadlysniper712> alsa tools gui
<batcoder-7> hmm
<batcoder-7> i wonder if i should use xubuntu
<batcoder-7> how much ram does it need anyone here know ?
<Claw6> i have 512
<batcoder-7> yes ia m just ucrious how much kernel +x+xfce uses here ?
<Claw6> well why should you waste ram ?
<dsmith_> deadlysniper712: ??
<dsmith_> xubuntu is nice on very low end machines
<dsmith_> xubuntu will install on 128MB??
<batcoder-7> i was just looking for a estimate or or number of how much ram it uses
<batcoder-7> i mean how much more does it use then fluxbox ?
<dsmith_> not sure
<dsmith_> i dont care for flux
<dsmith_> but thats me
<batcoder-7> gmmm
<batcoder-7> does ubuntu have stuff to do wifi tc more easily ?
<batcoder-7> i spent so much time setting up a debian with wifi now take to mind it was a very difficult wifi card to setup but damn
<owen1> dsmith: try debian, or use xubuntu alternate cd to get lean xubuntu.
<owen1> dsmith: try debian, or use xubuntu alternate cd to get lean xubuntu.
<owen1> shutting down my vaio's lid keeps it on instead of hibernate (usually). any ideas?
<n3urogod> hey all...I have somehow lost my xubuntu menu in the top left...can anyone give me a tip on adding it back in? I have tried adding the xfce menu, which both isn't the right one and doesn't work anyways....
<n3urogod> woah!!! please people, one at a time....
<n3urogod> :P
<n3urogod> wtf...i just upgraded from gutsy to hardy and in the process it has installed gnome instead of xfce?????
<darcy> what do I do when my Add/Remove Applications seems to freeze and take forever to install a program. I left it overnight and had to shut down the computer just to close it out. Now, it is still doing it.
<shane__> anyone have any idea why add remove would freeze or apear so,mabey could it be internet slow
<gynterk> How to set Catalyst Control Center display order
<TheSheep> gynterk: what's that?
<gynterk> nevermind
<gaurdro> I don't know,  have you tried searching Ati's website?
<houbysoft> hi. I've got a question : is the new pidgin in the depositories?? because I have pidgin 2.2.1, and when I check for updates, or if I do "sudo apt-get install pidgin" it tells me that I have the latest version...
<zoredache> accourding to (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/pidgin) you should be seeing 2.4.1 for hardy
<houbysoft> ah. I've got gutsy... so I can't have the new pidgin before I upgrade to hardy?
<zoredache> it is linux...  You can have anything, if you are willing to work hard to get it.  But if are asking if you can get it easily from repository then answer is probably no
<zoredache> it you know how to build things from source you could get the hardy source package and backport it to gutsy...  It is probably to a simple process though
<houbysoft> ok I'll try
<zoredache> is there some reason why you aren't going to hardy?
<houbysoft> got an old computer and the update could take 3 years
<zoredache> it seems likely that the update will a lot easier then trying to backport
<houbysoft> maybe.. I'm downloading the source to pidgin 2.4.1, so I'll try to compile it, then I'll update maybe...
<houbysoft> but you know now the tar.gz is downloading at 60 KB/sec... I imagine that the update is big...
<zoredache> so start it in the evening and let it run over night
<houbysoft> my parents won't permit to leave the computer on all night :P
<zoredache> yes, it probably will be about 300-500mb
<houbysoft> huh
<zoredache> the size of the gutsy->hardy update
<BuLLen-> is it possible to boot xubuntu from a floppy and then like a liveCD?
<houbysoft> floppy?
<houbysoft> how you want to fit 700 MB on a floppy?
<zoredache> what do you mean precisly when you say 'like a livecd'?
<houbysoft> ah w8 maybe I understand now, you want to boot from a floppy and then the floppy to boot the CD?
<BuLLen-> like you do whit the live CD
<BuLLen-> yeah, I cant boot from USB or CD. So the only way is floppy
<houbysoft> I think there are some floppies that can do this, maybe try to google it
<BuLLen-> Okay
<zoredache> I believe it is possible, but it probably isn't easy, or something that is standard
<BuLLen-> And it says that I need 1,5 GB free space on HDD. Can I use a USB to install it to?
<zoredache> BuLLen-: if you can't boot from a USB then installing to a USB doesn't seem like it will do much for you
<zoredache> but yes, it is possible to install to a usb connected drive
<BuLLen-> Okay
<houbysoft> maybe this will help you, found it on google : http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50344
<zoredache> !install | BuLLen-
<ubottu> BuLLen-: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arf`> BuLLen-: smart boot manager can do what you want
<zoredache> check out those for some ideas
<arf`> BuLLen-: ie boot on floppy, and from here boot on a liveCD
<BuLLen-> Okay
<arf`> BuLLen-: smart boot manager (smb) can be found easily on the web
<arf`> BuLLen-: sbm
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> lawl at crashing
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> I lol'd
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<EhPrettyEasy> lollll
<dgjhgd5677333477> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677333477> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677333477> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677333477> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> Script Kiddies
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd567343153> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5675302719> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677632068> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> Script Kiddies lawl
<Zeeded> I lol'd
<Genelyk> -.-
<EhPrettyEasy> rofl
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> It's funny to see Script Kiddies try and fail...fail badly
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5671945497> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5671945497> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5674432470> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> (n=dgjhgd56@80-192-252-44.cable.ubr06.pres.blueyonder.co.uk)
<dgjhgd5677796079> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677796079> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677796079> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<dgjhgd5677796079> UBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKSUBUNTUSUCKS
<Zeeded> I lol'd again
<EhPrettyEasy> Why so?
<Zeeded> Because Scrippt Kiddies come in here and try to down the channel
<Zeeded> and they fail
<Zeeded> and its kinda funny
<cody-somerville> interesting.
<TheSheep> we know it sucks ;)
<cody-somerville> :O
<Zeeded> lol
<deadlysniper712> could I get some help
<cody-somerville> Ask your question
<cody-somerville> :)
<deadlysniper712> I am pretty sure that I have download compiz and I cant find it anywhere
<deadlysniper712> on my system
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<deadlysniper712> thank you
<wrtpeeps> did anyones menu icons change in the update?
<cody-somerville> wrtpeeps, which update?
<TheSheep> wrtpeeps: which icon theme?
<TheSheep> Ibelieve the Tangerine icon theme, that used to inherit from Tango, now inherits from gnome only, so the icons are different (and completely unfitting, if you ask me)
<TheSheep> it's easy to fix though
<yemrot> if someone has a minuet...
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wrtpeeps> TheSheep: the default one
<yemrot> I have in the /media folder, several folders from umnounts gone bad. How do I remove these dead folders as I can't seem to get rid of them.
<TheSheep> wrtpeeps: 42
<wrtpeeps> these look like gnome icons in my menu
<TheSheep> yemrot: you can start thunar as root and delete them, but they don't do any harm
<wrtpeeps> like, I have a red/white "ring" for the help thing
<TheSheep> wrtpeeps: and joystick for games?
<wrtpeeps> yup
<wrtpeeps> its the tango theme apparently
<TheSheep> that's gnome icon theme
<wrtpeeps> and these new icons look god awful
<wrtpeeps> settings>user interface>icon theme says i have Tango enabled
<deadlysniper712> I need help with getting compiz installed and then finding it on my system
<TheSheep> wrtpeeps: http://people.freedesktop.org/~jimmac/icons/ <-- these?
<wrtpeeps> thats the ones
<TheSheep> they don't look that bad :/
<TheSheep> make sure you have tango-icon-theme installed
<TheSheep> and possibly tango-icon-theme-extras
<Proweler> Hey, I just installed xubuntu from an alternate live cd and mounted my second hard-drive!
<wrtpeeps> wonder why it changed
<Proweler> Just got one qeustion left, how the hell do I get out of the x-windows and activate the command prompt?
<TheSheep> wrtpeeps: Oxygen is uglier ;)
<TheSheep> Proweler: alt+ctrl+f1
<Proweler> doh! Cheers.
<wrtpeeps> :)
<TheSheep> Proweler: and go back with alt+ctrl+f7
<wrtpeeps> i'll get used to them
<TheSheep> wrtpeeps: it should use the tango ones, if it doesn't it's a bug
<wrtpeeps> the menu icons arent changing
<wrtpeeps> no matter what set i choose
<wrtpeeps> :/
<yemrot> TheSheep: Thanks that worked. This root thing you speak of, seems pretty powerful, I wonder if it will catch on. Thanks again.
<wrtpeeps> oh they did
<wrtpeeps> right click menu did
<wrtpeeps> the menu on the bar didnt
<wrtpeeps> must have to restart the bars or something for that
<TheSheep> no idea
<yemrot> ;-)
<edvard> hey
<j1mc> hi edvard
<edvard> hey j1mc
<edvard> kinda quiet here
<edvard> i heard about the change in leadership with the xubuntu clan and decided to drop in
<edvard> say congrats to cody, etc.
<edvard> maybe pitch in 2 cents
<edvard> the usual
<edvard> if I were to make a wish list...
<edvard> go back to xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver
<edvard> (works better)
<edvard> go back to gxine or xfmedia
<edvard> Totem annoyed me from the beginning
<edvard> make mouse cursor changing actually work
<edvard> that kind of thing
<TheSheep> edvard: out of curiosity, what's exactly wrong with the apps you mentioned?
<edvard> gnome-screensaver, besides carrying gnome baggage, doesn't allow the control that xscreensaver does
<edvard> (remember, these are just my opinions, grain of salt not included...)
<TheSheep> edvard: what control do you need exactly?
<edvard> i can't remember at the moment
<TheSheep> that's kind of fuzzy
<edvard> but gnome screensaver just lets you pick a screensaver and that's it
<edvard> xscreensaver has a lot more options
<TheSheep> more != better
<TheSheep> otherwise we would use kde
<edvard> true
<edvard> ugh
<edvard> but it allows some configurability that I found useful while remaining slim
<TheSheep> edvard: be sure to mention it when you remember
<TheSheep> edvard: gnome screensaver might also have it, just hidden, or it might be provided by the power manager or osme other part
<edvard> on Xubuntu 7.10 I couldn't get screensavers to even work until I installed xscreensaver and removed the gnome
<edvard> nope, xscreensaver is not there
<edvard> period
<edvard> yah my memory is tricky sometimes :)
<TheSheep> what about totem?
<edvard> I guess i should spare some bile on totem... it's not all that bad
<edvard> but I always found it weird to play music with a "movie player"
<TheSheep> for me the most annoying thing is that I cannot manually load subtitles from a file
<edvard> and the lack of a "stop" button may be a great exercise in frugality, but i find it distracting
<edvard> mm
<TheSheep> and that's about all, it even recently played movies (badly encoded, I admit) that mplayer couldn't handle
<edvard> wow
<edvard> nice
<TheSheep> some hdtv
<edvard> maybe i'll just install a nice "media player" to keep the categories psychologically separated
<edvard> still, as a default, it's a little misleading calling it a "movie player" when folks would be hunting down a music player
<edvard> and about mouse theme changing...
<TheSheep> doesn't xubuntu come with a separate music player? can't remember...
<edvard> nope, just totem
<edvard> 8.04, that is
<edvard> the previous versions used gxine
<edvard> which i found to be ok for general use
<TheSheep> well, ubuntu comes with Rhythmbox, so it's really just "movie player" for them, and it's the same package...
<edvard> mm
<TheSheep> I only have bad experiences with gxine, both stability-wise and in terms of how broken things it could handle
<edvard> Rhythmbox = Totem?
<TheSheep> I guess you could have two separate .desktop items, and use "onlyshowin"
<TheSheep> edvard: no, rhythmbox is itunes-like music player and manager
<edvard> hm. or "musicplayer.desktop" and "movieplayer.desktop"
<edvard> oh
<edvard> you said it was the same package
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> I just meant that renaming totem to 'media player' in menu would also affect ubuntu and wouldn't make sense for them
<edvard> oh, right
<edvard> ok
<edvard> i was talking about Xubuntu.
<edvard> since I heard Cody was taking suggestions
<edvard> thought I'd hash them through a few folks before I fired off an email
<TheSheep> it's the same package, so...
<edvard> right
<TheSheep> but you could add a separate menu entry that would only show in xubuntu, and make the ubuntu menu entry not show...
<TheSheep> I guess
<edvard> or just put the extra one in the xubuntu distro only
<TheSheep> it's kinda funny, because the menu system for new xfce is not even written yet...
<edvard> ?
<TheSheep> adthat would require a separate package
<edvard> xfce is getting a new menu?
<TheSheep> edvard: yes, with sane menu editor and drag and drop and stuff
<edvard> oh
<edvard> wow
<TheSheep> just nobody started with it yet ;)
<edvard> i thought the old menu was alright, but hey on to the future, right?
<edvard> ever tried to change mouse cursors on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> edvard: also, desktop will use thunar, so you will have single click and rubberband selection, etc.
<edvard> right
<edvard> thunar is good
<edvard> could do with an extra file view though, like a two-pane file manager with tree view on the side.
<edvard> ubuntu handles cursor changes beautifully
<TheSheep> xubuntu requires logging out
<edvard> even that doesn't change it totally though
<TheSheep> oh?
<TheSheep> works for me
<edvard> yeah
<edvard> weird
<TheSheep> edvard: do you have the number of bug report for this?
 * edvard slaps forehead
<yemrot> ouch
<edvard> i never thought to dig up a bug report!
<TheSheep> that's generally the first step when reporting problems...
<TheSheep> it even sometimes contains workarounds or explanations
<edvard> see, /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme which is a symlink to your actual theme file
<yemrot> has anyone used the newer iPod shuffle with gtkpod it doesn't seem to have the correct model listed for the 2 gigs or should I just bypass the initialize the ipod with gtkpod
<edvard> somewhere in that chain, xfce makes the changes, but not all components pay attention
<edvard> I had different cursors depending on when I was hovering synaptic, thunar, or firefox
<TheSheep> edvard: you will always have different cursor for synaptic
<TheSheep> edvard: it's run by different user
<edvard> really?
<edvard> oh. that's the problem
<edvard> ok
<edvard> my current them is in ~/.icons
<TheSheep> you also have different gtk and icon themes for it
<edvard> which makes it non-global, right?
<TheSheep> yeah
<edvard> got it
<TheSheep> not sure about firefox though
<edvard> fixed that.
<edvard> apparently the mozilla code asks for a x-cursor hash instead of the cursor name
<edvard> so you make a symlink that points to the name of the cursor instead
<edvard> old mozilla cursor trick. almost every cursor theme has it.
<TheSheep> if you described it in the bug report, it could be used in new xubuntu maybe
<TheSheep> developers generally don't have time to chat on IRC
<edvard> naw, that's a cursor theme bug, not a xubuntu bug
<edvard> right, like i said i just wanted to chew the fat on some ideas before i sent an email to Cody
<edvard> ... and a trip through the bug reports would be a good idea too
<edvard> ;)
<TheSheep> yeah, generally, pointing to reported problems with apps makes your rants much more professional
<edvard> :D
<edvard> oh was i ranting?
<edvard> apologies all around...
<TheSheep> I was speaking in general terms
<edvard> ok
<TheSheep> I remember one discussion about a reason to use xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver, and it turned out that the problem wasn't even reported, and was fixed very soon after the report
<edvard> so i'm thinking installing the cursors to /usr/share/icons and chowning it to root would do the trick for synaptic eh? (and gdm too, as I recall)
<edvard> yeah my screensaver function was broken in 7.10
<TheSheep> edvard: yes
#xubuntu 2008-07-04
<edvard> i guess they fixed that after I switched to xscreensaver
<TheSheep> obviously everyone has some application preferences, but we can't please everyone
<edvard> totally, i fully agree. Just that the focus of xubuntu was supposed to be on window-manager neutral apps as much as possible
<edvard> avoiding kdelibs and gnome-libs wherever necessary
<edvard> and then they go and throw in gnome-screensaver when xscreensaver worked just fine
<edvard> annoyed me just a tad...
<edvard> i remember
<TheSheep> edvard: well, GNOME has this habit of including the best gtk applications into it
<TheSheep> edvard: ad turning them into gnome apps
<edvard> true, but not all of them require gnome-libs
<edvard> i remember the problem... xscreensaver lets you configure which text file to use in the screensavers that take text input.
<TheSheep> edvard: gnome-screensaver uses exactly one gnome library
<edvard> cant do that with gnome-screensaver
<TheSheep> edvard: libgnome-menu.so.2
<edvard> sure, we can't avoid them all, I agree.
<TheSheep> ldd /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver | less
<TheSheep> oh, and gconf
<edvard> but i will argue that xscreensaver is *better* and would use one less gnome lib
<TheSheep> gosh, how I hate gconf :/
<edvard> mmm true
<TheSheep> there were issues with xscreensaver too
<edvard> ?
<TheSheep> iirc, media players couldn't disable it
<TheSheep> when playing movies
<edvard> oh, that
<edvard> yah that's annoying
<TheSheep> can't remember more
<edvard> or when your recording something, having your stream interrupted by flying toasters doesn't sound pretty
<edvard> I just made a habit of turning screensavers off when I was recording
<TheSheep> edvard: I'd really have stripped version of some og gnome programs, instead of having poorly supported additional apps
<TheSheep> of
<edvard> yes, that would be better for some things
<TheSheep> I guess if you really want xscreensaver, you should offer to care for the package
<edvard> that's an idea
<edvard> you know what i would really like? a gtk version of k3b.
<TheSheep> there were some attempts
<edvard> really?
<edvard> don't tell me they named it Brasero
<TheSheep> yeah, someone even wated to make a general purpose burning library
<edvard> XD
<edvard> not a bad idea
<TheSheep> I nvere heard of him since
<edvard> most of those things are just a front end for cdrdao and cdrparanoia anyways, it shouldn't be *too* hard, you think?
<edvard> and if cdrdao, etc work well enough, it seems a burning lib would be superfluous
<TheSheep> no idea, debugging it requires a lot of work and knowledge, I would think
<edvard> sure
<TheSheep> especially when ubuntu can't ship cdrecord
<edvard> ?
<edvard> the cdrecord is proprietary?
<TheSheep> patens and silly american laws
<TheSheep> patents
<TheSheep> and that thing about dvd key or something
<TheSheep> not sure exactly, silly law problems
<TheSheep> ah, and cdrecord has some stupid license
<edvard> the dvd key issue is downright stupid
<edvard> oh, license
<edvard> still stupid
<TheSheep> they basically allow you personal use, but require some activation keys for advanced users and I think for corporate use
<TheSheep> something like that, can't remember
<edvard> what qualifies as an "advanced user"
<edvard> ?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> I'm sure you can find it with google easily
<TheSheep> anyways, ubuntu uses wodim instead
<edvard> ah
<TheSheep> which was made compatible to some extent, but not fully
<edvard> so a gpl burning lib wouldn't be a bad idea after all
<TheSheep> yeah
<edvard> hmm says here cdrtools is gpl :http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdr-faq.html
<edvard> wait, no it doesn't just says it's open source
<edvard> interesting: http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/dvd-source-why.html
<edvard> hey cody
<edvard> i was just talking about you
<edvard> i remember, it was the dvd css key that was causing all the trouble a little while ago
<cody-somerville> ahhhh... okay
<cody-somerville> :]
<Ultraputz> TheSheep?
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: yes?
<edvard> actually i was discussing some ideas i had for xubuntu before sending you an email
<Ultraputz> gnome's panels the same as the panels used in XFCE?
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: no
<edvard> congrats on being commissioned head of this project
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: but there is a panel plugin that lets you use the gnome's panel applets
<Ultraputz> what i was more wondering pertains to both, but i'll ask the xfce version here: in the task switcher, is it possible to have it display icons w/o menu text?
<edvard> Ultraputz: and xfce will pay attention to some gconf settings, like panel backgrounds and such
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you can use the iconbox instead
<Ultraputz> iconbox?
<Ultraputz> is it in synaptic or already present?
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: it's a panel plugin similar to the task switcher, just displays icons instead
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: yes
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: xfc4-plugin-iconbox or some such
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: search for iconbox
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: I believe the gnome's task switcher can display icons alone, btw
<edvard> Ultraputz: in the xfce-settings manager, make a new panel and add the iconbox plugin. it's there (i think it's called "li'l star iconbox")
<Ultraputz> theSheep - if you know how, i'm all ears.
<Ultraputz> TheSheep, edvard: thanks.
<TheSheep> I was actually having a different idea, and maybe one day I will get to try to write it -- a launcher that launches the app if it's not running, but just switches to it if it's launched already
<TheSheep> kinda to emulate how macos does it
<Ultraputz> you mean like the mac doc
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> that's basically what i'm looking for
<Ultraputz> and the switcher w/ text wastes too much desktop real estate.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: I don't use switcher at all, just a large workspace switcher
<TheSheep> and an iconbox for minimized windows
<Ultraputz> i don't use virtual desktops, never cared for them.
<TheSheep> (you can make it show minimized windows only)
<edvard> cody-somerville: I read throught the xubuntu strategy document
<edvard> nice
<cody-somerville> edvard, thank you :)
<Ultraputz> strategy: to kill kde in their sleep.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: kde is ok as long as their developers don't try to write gtk apps ;)
<edvard> i'd like to help, but it says (in a nutshell) i need to be experienced with supporting elsewhere.
<TheSheep> and to put a theme customization menu in every application
<Ultraputz> no, the rest of the world _really_ wants the KDE look.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: if it makes them happy...
<cody-somerville> edvard, You got the impression from the document that you need experience elsewhere to help out Xubuntu?
 * cody-somerville has to run. be back soon.
<edvard> ok, later i'll explain in an email later ok?
<edvard> hey, i was pretty smitten by the crystall icon set for awhile, too
<TheSheep> edvard: Oxygen is extra ugly
<edvard> ooh yeah
<edvard> i forgot about oxygen
<edvard> ick
<TheSheep> they really have macosx complex :)
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: btw, you might wat to try AWN
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: avan window navigator
<TheSheep> avant
<Ultraputz> TheSheep - i would, but neither machine has the video hardware to do compositing
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> too bad
<Ultraputz> i'm building a new box that will, eventually
<edvard> to quote someone on the donationcoder forum... "...it's as if applications will run faster because the rounded corners on the gui reduce wind resistance..."
<TheSheep> edvard: rounded corners *are* esier on the eyes
<edvard> yeah. i admit that
<edvard> but every little button and box?
<Ultraputz> edvard - yes
<TheSheep> edvard: actually gui fashins change periodically, oscilating between rounded and straight, just like fashions for computer cases and such
<Ultraputz> otherwise you have design inconsistency
<edvard> yes, just look at the cries of inconsistency over the new mac interface for firefox
<Ultraputz> there would be room to talk 15 years ago, but not today
<Ultraputz> apple from os x on has kind of dropped the ball big time
<Ultraputz> the question is no longer "does this meet guidelines" but, "Does the demo impress the old man?"
<TheSheep> one trend that seems to be consistent is that cases for various hardware gets less and less spacing/margins between various elements
<edvard> hehe
<edvard> ooh i hate that
<Ultraputz> more and more of it is just an issue of lifecycle
<edvard> thankfully i've never had to deal with a double-space graphic card
<Ultraputz> once, you bought a computer, and upgraded it, a component at a time, like replacing planks on an old ship
<Ultraputz> today, they're expendable appliances.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you know about the plastic they use to make ipods?
<Ultraputz> nope. wouldn't own a personal isolation unit. :-)
<edvard> and why are the power supplies in modern computers so touchy?
<Ultraputz> edvard - to sell more power supplies
<edvard> i've blown 3 so far just sneezing at it
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: it's pretty sturdy, but they made it shiny so that it wears off quickly and shows it's not brand new after several months
<Ultraputz> what about the plastic TheSheep
<edvard> Ultraputz: the old Ford trick, eh
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: they have specifically chosen the material that would do that
<Ultraputz> oh, of course.
<Ultraputz> that makes sure the fashionable are ready to upgrade on command.
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: so that you take it out of your pocket and everyone looks and say "wow, that's an old ipod you have there"
<edvard> LOL
<Ultraputz> did you see david lynch's comment on the iphone?
<edvard> that was good
<TheSheep> no
<Ultraputz> you should see what people say when you pull out an old newton
<Ultraputz> "what the hell is that?!"
<Ultraputz> "it's a biological weapon. be nice to me."
 * TheSheep still waits for OpenMoko
<Ultraputz> amen
<TheSheep> the idea of carrying one device instead of 4 is somehow appealing
 * Ultraputz waits for a linux hwr engine that does not <abusive verb>
<edvard> TheSheep: look up "david lynch iphone" on youtube sometime
<Ultraputz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiIroiCvZ0
<TheSheep> edvard: I wonder who sponsors it...
<Ultraputz> david lynch heavy industries, inc.
<edvard> dunno
<edvard> i liked maddox's somewhat colorful opinion of the iphone
<Ultraputz> meh?
<edvard> not for the squeamish: http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone
<edvard> besides the foul-mouthed juvenility, it is rather funny
<TheSheep> what you say about mving this to xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<Ultraputz> that was beautiful
<Ultraputz> that was carlinworthy, god rest his soul.
<TheSheep> I have some rant to do about tactile feedback ;)
<edvard> hehe i'd love to participate, but I gotta run
<edvard> good evening gentlemen, and have a nice independence day if you happen to live in the us
<edvard> in other words, don't burn anything down for pete's sake
<Ultraputz> it feels rather ironic celebrating "independence" with the us's present debt and oil issues.
<edvard> until china makes good on what we owe them, it's a beautiful illusion
<edvard> gotta go
<Ultraputz> cheers yo
<Ultraputz> happy 4.
<edvard> u2
<Ultraputz> hrm. seems to be no gnome equiv for iconbox
<Ultraputz> it's perfect
<Ultraputz> oh well, the laptop is the faster machine anyway. :-)
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: in gnome the standard task manager can display only icons
<Ultraputz> hoe ?
<Ultraputz> er how ?
<Ultraputz> looking at window list preferences, nothing like that there
<TheSheep> hmm.. maybe I remember incorrectly
<TheSheep> haven't seen gnome for 1.5 year
<Ultraputz> i don't suppose there's a way to run xfce plugins in gnome panels?
<TheSheep> no :)
<TheSheep> at least I don't know about anything like that, but I don't know everything
<TheSheep> (yet)
<Ultraputz> oh no. another transhumanist.
<Ultraputz> :-)
<TheSheep> Ultraputz: you have something against transhumanizm? ;)
<Ultraputz> i've found that transhumanists make bad dates.
<Ultraputz> bbl
<Ultraputz> thanks chief
<supertanker> Is it normal applications in Xubuntu to 'freeze' for a short time? Especially firefox 3?
<Odd-rationale> supertanker: what are your computer specs?
<TheSheep> supertanker: that's a bug in firefox, or more precisely, in the falsh plugin
<TheSheep> flash
<supertanker> Odd-rationale: Athlon 3800+ X2 (In I386), 1GB ram, Nvidia 6510 video card
<Odd-rationale> hmm. only in xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> TheSheep: ?
<supertanker> Yeah
<supertanker> No flash plugin that I know of for Firefox installed ATM
<supertanker> Also
<supertanker> Other apps (including the console emulator for XFCE and Xterm) will lock up for a short while to
<supertanker> too
<supertanker> It's exceedingly irritating
<TheSheep> Bug 23616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23616 in firefox "firefox freezes after using flash" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23616
<TheSheep> Bug 82932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82932 in sun-java6 "Firefox java plugin freeze" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82932
<supertanker> I don't USE flash
<TheSheep> Bug 107093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107093 in firefox "System freezes (possibly Gecko)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107093
<TheSheep> supertanker: the second one is about java
<supertanker> I don't use Java either!
<TheSheep> and the third one is not yet known
<supertanker> This is a near fresh Xubuntu install
<TheSheep> well, if you are sure it's not any of the reported bugs, then please report a ew one
<TheSheep> new
<TheSheep> anything in dmesg?
<magic_ninjai> got it
<magic_ninjai> sup sheep
<TheSheep> hey magic_ninjai
<magic_ninjai> lol
<supertanker> Lemme look
<supertanker> Not that I see
<TheSheep> does your caps-lock/num-lock and mouse work when it freezes?
<TheSheep> can you reproduce the freezing, does it happen more frequently in any situation, or is it completely random?
<supertanker> Yeah
<supertanker> I can still switch between apps usually
<supertanker> But Firefox won't respond (usually), and I can't switch channels in IRSSI, for example
<TheSheep> is any other application running in the background that could cause it?
<supertanker> But the mouse and alt-tab work
<supertanker> Firefox?
<TheSheep> for example, I noticed that package upgrades tend to take up 100% of cpu for a short while after upgrading
<TheSheep> even on multicore computers
<TheSheep> that effectively freezes most apps
<supertanker> Hahaha
<supertanker> I have dialup
<supertanker> Do you think I'd be updating right now?
<TheSheep> supertanker: how am I supposed to know it?
<TheSheep> that's why I'm asking these questions
<supertanker> Sorry
<supertanker> Everyone irritates me about it
<supertanker> I get pissed off when people tell me to 'get dsl plz'
<TheSheep> I'm not telling you to get dsl :)
<TheSheep> I'm trying to help you formulate you your bug report
<supertanker> Thank you
<supertanker> :D
<supertanker> It seems to be random too
<supertanker> I'm not sure what causes it
<supertanker> IE, it hasn't in the last 30 minutes
<supertanker> I'm going on random websites with loads of javascript, etc, to see if I can get it to do it again
<TheSheep> try to open top in a terminal in background and see if some app jumps to the top when the freeze happens
<supertanker> All right
<supertanker> Woah
<supertanker> X is using 14% of my CPU
<TheSheep> probably some animated gif in firefox...
<supertanker> Hash
<supertanker> hah*
<supertanker> Totem, which I just started, is using 5%
<supertanker> And GtkRadiant is using half my ram
<supertanker> (It's a video game map editor)
<TheSheep> GtkRadiant?
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> you could also look at the cpu usage graph in system monitor
<supertanker> System monitor?
<supertanker> Oh
<supertanker> That application clearly marked, "System Monitor"
<supertanker> Could that be it? :P
<TheSheep> yes, unless you are French
<supertanker> CPUs are holding steady at about 10-20% for each core
<supertanker> :P
<TheSheep> even when it "freezes"?
<supertanker> It hasn't yet
<supertanker> Which is weird
<supertanker> Because it was doing it all day earlier
<supertanker> Even using Radiant heavily isn't causing it to do that
<TheSheep> are the graphs for your two cores symmetric?
<supertanker> Any way to get my system monitor to float above my desktop like in Damn SmalL Linux, where it has that OSD-Like system report that stays in the upper-right hand of my desktop?
<supertanker> TheSheep: They're in a rough double-helix shape
<TheSheep> fun :)
<TheSheep> supertanker: you can right-click on the title bar and enable 'always on top'
<supertanker> They spike at about the same time when I do something like load my entire game's texture/ directory
<TheSheep> supertanker: and 'show on all worksapces'
<supertanker> Meh
<supertanker> That's not quite what I meant
<supertanker> It has no window
<supertanker> It's like the text on a VCR or DVD player
<supertanker> On Screen Display
<TheSheep> not with system monitor
<supertanker> Aww
<supertanker> Still hasn't locked
<supertanker> odd
<TheSheep> you can also hold down alt and scroll your mouse wheel on the title bar to make it translucent :)
<TheSheep> (if you have compositing enabled)
<supertanker> Thanks for helping by the way, in case I don't get this solved
<supertanker> I grabbed Xubuntu because #fedora was NOT helping at all when I hosed my nvidia driver somehow
<supertanker> I'm the kind of person who really shouldn't have root access on my own system :P
<supertanker> While I'm here, is there any easy way to increase openGL performance?
<supertanker> I have the nvidia-glx-new package
<supertanker> I get about 70 FPS in a game at 1024x768 resolution
<supertanker> This game should be getting about ~120
<TheSheep> hmm... I'm not sure
<TheSheep> you could search teh forum
<supertanker> Ah well
<supertanker> I'm just glad to have OpenGL again
<TheSheep> I'm not really into games so I never looked at it
<supertanker> I map for video games
<supertanker> I have a map to finish by the 20th for a contest
<TheSheep> I play roguelikes :)
<supertanker> OpenGL went ker-splat in Fedora a few days ago and I lost sleep :>
<TheSheep> text mode is fast enoufgh for me
<supertanker> Huh
<supertanker> X is still taking up an inorderate amount of CPU time
<supertanker> ~30%
<supertanker> Is that for both my cores or just one?
<TheSheep> both
<TheSheep> no wait
<TheSheep> if both your cores were busy, it would show 200% I think
<supertanker> WTF
<supertanker> It just said 652%
<supertanker> Well, getting rid of totem
<TheSheep> you're sure it's only a double core? %)
<supertanker> 's fugly visualization dropped it to 19
<supertanker> Yeah
<supertanker> I'm sure
<supertanker> I want a quadcore :<
<TheSheep> supertanker: get ps3 ;)
<supertanker> Get what?
<TheSheep> playstation 3, I've heard it has some kickass cpu :)
<supertanker> I don't play those types of games much
<supertanker> I map for older games, like the Q3 based Tremulous
<TheSheep> supertanker: well, you install linux on it and play whatever you want...
<supertanker> Heh
<TheSheep> just kidding of course
<supertanker> Sorry, don't have $500 right now, or I'd be building my own dream system
<supertanker> Hmm
<supertanker> System just had a mini freeze for about 5 seconds
<supertanker> I managed to get to top and Xorg was up at 50% CPU
<supertanker> Both cores
<supertanker> A few seconds later Core 2 jumped back up to 50% as well
<supertanker> And again, for about 20 seconds
<TheSheep> ... might be something with nvidia...
<supertanker> Didn't let me get to top this time
<supertanker> How odd
<supertanker> I was starting to type 'google.com' into the Firefox address box
<TheSheep> try system monitor, it has this graph that will show you spikes even if you don't manage to switch in time
<supertanker> I think it's something to do with FF3's address bar
<supertanker> Because it just did it again
<supertanker> That auto-lookup is bloody annoying
<supertanker> Did it a third time: it's definitely something to do with that address bar and the way it tries to fill in the blanks for you
<supertanker> I really don't like FS3
<supertanker> FF3*
<supertanker> Occasionally it locks up by itself but doesn't take the rest of the computer with it
<supertanker> But that address bar locks up the entire machine for about 20 seconds
<Proweler> Is it correct that apache package isn't in apt-get?
<Proweler> *the apache package
<supertanker> Whoops. Now FF is totally locked
<supertanker> My hard drive is like constantly on
<supertanker> But my ram usage is only at 500MB out of 1024
<cody-somerville> supertanker, same here
<supertanker> Bleg
<TheSheep> supertanker: in about:config there are two interesting entries if you search for 'complete'
<TheSheep> supertanker: in ff3
<Proweler> I got apache compiled and working
<Proweler> yay me!
<supertanker> Yay!
<supertanker> Now get PHP and MySQL as well, and get them ALL working together
<Proweler> hehe
<Proweler> That gives problems?
<TheSheep> Proweler: why didn't use the package?
<TheSheep> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in hardy
<TheSheep> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.3 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Proweler> just trying to learn stuff, being stupid helps :)
<gaurdro> if you're installing the server a lamp server is one of the options
<Prow> mmh
<Prow> when the router goes down and drops all DHCP leases, xubuntu doesn't detect this and sticks to the old DHCP lease.
<RadXubuntu> hi anybody?
<TheSheep> RadXubuntu: hi
<RadXubuntu> just curious to see if anybody could help me get my USB numpad working for my laptop? just installed the latest Xubuntu
<TheSheep> Prow: there is no way it can tell, it usually asks for a lease again after some timeout though
<TheSheep> RadXubuntu: it doesn't work?
<TheSheep> RadXubuntu: does 'lsusb' in terminal list it?
 * RadXubuntu a bit of a linux newb lol
<TheSheep> Prow: the timeout is configured in the router
<RadXubuntu> let me try that command
<RadXubuntu> got this listed,
<RadXubuntu> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 4GB Flash Drive
<RadXubuntu> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0eef:0001 D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen
<RadXubuntu> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc.
<RadXubuntu> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia
<RadXubuntu> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
<RadXubuntu> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<RadXubuntu> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 1241:1503 Belkin
<RadXubuntu> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 046d:c51b Logitech, Inc.
<RadXubuntu> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<RadXubuntu> my numpad is made from the company, slimlink keyboard if that any help
<RadXubuntu> ?
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> I guess it's not visible
<TheSheep> please use pastebin to paste longer texts in the future
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheSheep> RadXubuntu: try "dmesg | tail" and see what it displays right after when you connect the numpad
<RadXubuntu> ok, sorry about flooding
<RadXubuntu> let me try that
<RadXubuntu> and gimme a sec to check out the pastebin
<RadXubuntu> umm how do i use the pastebin? i see the download as text?
<RadXubuntu> ?
<TheSheep> you just paste your text into the textarea, and press 'paste!, then paste the url here
<RadXubuntu> paste!
<TheSheep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24883/ <-- like this
<RadXubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24882/
<RadXubuntu> i see lol. thanks :D
<TheSheep> looks like it detects your numpad
<TheSheep> what does lsubs show under 0000:00:0b.0 ?
<RadXubuntu> i wonder why it didn't detect it earlier
<RadXubuntu> ?
<RadXubuntu> that all i see in the terminal
<TheSheep> sorry, that's not the id :/
<TheSheep> anyways, does it work now?
<RadXubuntu> yeah it does :) lemme try it out in Blender3D
<RadXubuntu> works perfectly :D
<RadXubuntu> that was the main reason why I got the USB Numpad. so I could use it in Blender3D.
<TheSheep> well, glad it's fixed, I suppose it had some connectivity problem.. although your dmesg does mention it was disconnected before
<TheSheep> maybe report a bug if it repeats
<RadXubuntu> yeah how do I do that? I defidently want to learn more about Linux Xubuntu over time
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RadXubuntu> thanks :) I've bookmarked the page
<TheSheep> I think you need to create an account, unfortunately
<RadXubuntu> :(
<RadXubuntu> i'll do that if I run into this problem repeatly
<TheSheep> yeah
<RadXubuntu> thanks again for helping me out :D
<TheSheep> I didn't do anything :)
<RadXubuntu> lol, well you made me do SOMETHING that somehow connected the thing soo...
<RadXubuntu> thanks
<darcy> anyone know why add remove would freeze on an install
<j1mc> darcy: add/remove programs?
<darcy> yup
<j1mc> darcy: are you trying to use add-remove programs from the live-cd?
<darcy> it will get to the screen that you approve the download/install, then if goes into the thinking cursor and never stops.
<darcy> I'm doing it from the internet
<j1mc> hm...
<j1mc> darcy: can you try updating from the command line?
<j1mc> do you know how to do that?
<darcy> no, could you walk me through it?
<j1mc> sure.  what program are you trying to install?
<j1mc> darcy: xubuntu is actually installed on your computer, though, right?
<darcy> yes it is. I'm not running of CD
<j1mc> ok.
<j1mc> the command is, "sudo aptitude install [program name]"  (without the quotes)
<darcy> Rhythmbox Music Player and
<j1mc> if you aren't sure of the program name, you can type "apt-cache search [name]"
<j1mc> darcy: in this case, you can type, "sudo aptitude install rhythmbox"
<j1mc> it will install rhythmbox and all of the required dependencies
<darcy> is there a program that you know of that can convert from xvid to dvd in linux
<j1mc> hm, that i don't know, unfortunately
<darcy> I used to use ConvertXtoDVD with windows
<darcy> I download through a torrent and then need to convert to burn to dvd for viewing.
<j1mc> if you search, you may find something, but i can't promise anything
<darcy> is there a control-alt-delete type of function with linux where you can override a program when it is "stuck" and cancel it
<j1mc> if it is a command-line function, you can enter "ctrl-c"
<j1mc> if it is a regular program, you can type, "killall [name of program]"
<j1mc> darcy: sorry, but i need to go soon, is there anything else you need?
<darcy> that helps me for now, I don't have much "learning" time tonight. Thank you for your help...
<j1mc> you're welcome.  good luck!  =)
<jarnos> Please help, I have very small font in Thunar. How do you make it bigger?
<homebrewcider> hi there, xubuntu 7.10 used to auto mount my sony walkman mp3 player, 8.04 does not and i have no idea what to do, please help
<jarnos> In Thunar preferences there is volume managment, but the link "configure" does not work.
<TheSheep> jarnos: do you have thunar-volume-manager installed?
<TheSheep> sorry, it's thunar-volman
<jarnos> TheSheep: I can't find such a package in repositories.
<jarnos> TheSheep: But thunar-volman is installed.
<TheSheep> what happens when you run it with -c option?
<jarnos> TheSheep: it runs as expected; I can launch it from Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Removable Drives and media
<jarnos> TheSheep: Now I can run it from Thunar Preferences, too. I don't know why I couldn't before. Maybe due to small font I can't make bigger.
<TheSheep> jarnos: the font settings in user interface settings don't work? and the dpi settings?
<jarnos> TheSheep: I Ended Thunar by the System monitor and restarted it: now font is bigger.
<homebrewcider> hey there, got cut off before, Xubuntu 7.10 used to auto mount my sony walkman mp3 player, 8.04 does not, and i have no idea what to do, please help.
<jarnos> homebrewcider: Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Removable Drives and media
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: does it see it at all? try 'lsusb' in a terminal (don't paste the result, ust see if it's on the list)
<jarnos> homebrewcider: or thunar preferences
<homebrewcider> typed lsusb, seems to be listed there, well, a sony entry is
<homebrewcider> I enabled the portable music setting in thunar pref
<homebrewcider> no change yet, must I log out?
<homebrewcider> I'll log out and back in anyway
<homebrewcider> nope nothing
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: disconnect it, connect back and see 'dmesg | tail'
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: any errors?
<homebrewcider> lots of "attempt to access beyond end of device"
<homebrewcider> it shows up in HAL device manager as sony walkman
<homebrewcider> mmm, don't understand this, before upgrading to 8.04, when I plugged it in, it would mount, and open in thunar all ready to go
<homebrewcider> now, with 8.04, nothing
<TheSheep> looks like it has problems with the filesystem on it
<homebrewcider> on the walkman?
<TheSheep> yeah, might be a bug in the driver or corrupted filesystem or anthing really
<homebrewcider> I doubt it,  same walkman, with no new music on it since before the upgrading of xubuntu,
<homebrewcider> a few things have happened since upgrading , this is just one more
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: did you look for reported bugs on it?
<homebrewcider> where would i do that?
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> therem ight be a woraround there too
<TheSheep> if it's not reported, please report it
<homebrewcider> ok cheers
<houbysoft> zoredache : hi, I'm updating to hardy, the download size is 892MB
<Aquina> hy everyone! :-)
<Aquina> I've got the same old problem with the login screen in a much to high resolution. Is there anyone in here who can help me with that? I already had a look into the xorg.cong and found a lin statin' that its always auto generated. So there's not much to edit in there, huh?
<julian_> Ist das hier deutscher Xubuntu-Support?
<julian_> Do you speek german?
<arf`> Aquina: in the xorg.conf file, in the Section "Screen", you can add the following
<arf`> SubSection "Display"
<Aquina> Kein Plan aber ich sprech' deutsch. Hy!
<arf`> arg
<apache2conf> hello where i can get ubuntu server 8.04 default apache2 conf ? lamp installed
<Aquina> thx, arf` I'll give it a try. One question remaining: Why does free give me a value of 800 Megs of RAM in use while the graphical system monitor shows that only 28% of RAM is in use?
<arf`> Aquina: wait, i'll pastebin the whole
<Aquina> :-)
<arf`> Aquina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24958/
<arf`> juste use tabs instead of spaces (for esthetic), and replace the "1280x1024" and so on values with what you want
<arf`> Aquina: the login screen start on the higher value, and you can choose among the others in your desktop preferences
<Aquina> Thank you, arf`! :-)))
<arf`> Aquina: by the way, i wax this doesn't work, sometimes, it seems to depend on the graphic card
<arf`> wax... uhuh, saw
<Aquina> I see.
<Aquina> arf` can you also tell me why the command "free" tells me 800 megs of RAM are in use while sysmon actually tells me there are ony 28% of the whole memory (1024 Mb) in usage?
<arf`> probably cause the free command counts the the whole memory (with buffers and cache) in use, where the sysmon doesn't care about cached and buffered memory
<arf`> Aquina: or perhaps cause the sysmon counts the % on the whole memory available (ie RAM+swap)
<Aquina> Ah so it's really the chache. I'm new to Linux and saw this behaviour already when using my HDD. Every single partition saves about 5% of space.
<arf`> not the same
<Aquina> Hm.
<Aquina> Will that 5% limitiation gor e.g. on my /home logical partition REALLY prevent me from using the last few gigs or is it like with quotas and a grace period of a few days exists?
<arf`> every filesystems take HDD space for their own
<arf`> just to function :)
<arf`> if you're talking about the default 5% reserved by ext3, it's used as a buffer to reduce fragmentation, and for other stuffs
<arf`> this 5% are optional, you can attribute 0% if you want, or 9%, 5% is a default value
<arf`> Aquina: that's the -m parameter while formating with mkfs.ext3, and you can take a look in man tune2fs if this option can change an existing partition
<gynterk> Has anyone used DVDStyler ?
<arf`> Aquina: on a other hand, cached memory take place in RAM, and is use to rationalize disk access
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> The last chapter under [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo] namely "Remove Password Prompt For SUDO" describes how to get rid of the password prompts. Isn't that a bit insecure, arf`? What do you think about that?
<arf`> Aquina: I think it's a lot more insecure than using a root account, and I'm surprised there isn't a *BIG* warning on this (even more surprised that this chapter exists)
<arf`> anyway, on a desktop, the biggest mistake that can be done is "rm -rf ~" which can be done as a single user... Removing the / without losing /home is not a big pain for a single user, cause the system can ever reinstalled
<arf`> so for what I see, using sudo or root, password or not, is not the crucial point for a single user desktop environment :)
<Aquina> ;-)
<Aquina> Are you a Xubuntu developer, arf`?
<arf`> Aquina: wow, wish I could be :)
<arf`> mmh, wish I'm able to be, more precisely
<Aquina> So you're at least an pretty advanced user in my eyes.
<Aquina> One question about mouse cursors... I applied it in the XFCE-Configmmgr-->mousesettings but they are not being shown on top of EVERY windows but just within FF and when on the desktop. X-restart didn't help so far. Is there a way to force-apply cursor themes on the whole system?
<arf`> Aquina: probably better to put the mouse theme in "/usr/share/icons" rather than "~/.icons"
<arf`> Aquina: and ensure the permissions on dirs and files are for everybody
<arf`> Aquina: 755 for dir and 644 for files, with root:root as proprietary:group
<arf`> Aquina: perhaps it will not resolve the problem, but it could be on the way :)
<Aquina> Xubuntu doesn't seem to deliver a samba client to view shares on a server by default. Can you suggest a client to me, arf`? I already found smb4K, but it's for KDE. I think it should run but I'm not sure.
<Aquina> My runtime environment for KDE is started on boot.
<arf`> Aquina: I don't use samba, so don't know anything about it :)
<Aquina> oh ok ;-)
<totalwor1age> Aquina: try fusesmb :]
<Aquina> cu l8ter
<william> xubuntu really is faster
<pc-illiterate> good morning,afternoon and evening everyone
<pc-illiterate> any good hardware guys in here ?
<jmhealey> hello pc-illiterate
<pc-illiterate> hi jim
<pc-illiterate> oops. jm
<jarnos> How can you mount many partitions in a removable drive?  Only one is shown in Thunars panel.
<jmhealey> jarnos: you have to know the partition layout on that drive and use the mount command
<jarnos> jmhealey: What do you mean by partition layout?
<jmhealey> what partitions exist on the drive.  plug it in and run dmesg to see what it is recognized as, such as
<Odd-rationale> jarnos: try, "fdisk -l" and see if it lists all the partitions in the disk...
<jmhealey> /dev/sdc or something like that
<jmhealey> then run parted as root
<jmhealey> then type     select /dev/scwhatever
<jmhealey> then type p
<jmhealey> and it will print out your partition table for that device
<jmhealey> Odd-rationale's method works too, just specify the device in the sudo fdisk -l command
<jarnos> jmhealey: Do you have to put the file system type and specific options as additional arguments for mount?
<^who^> anyone here knows how to make xubuntu not to hang?
<jmhealey> ^who^: what hardware is it running on
<Rev> hello ppl
<jmhealey> and what version of xubuntu are you running?
<Rev> any idea how to install Tracker-applet on xubuntu?
<Rev> i installed the tracker package, but i dont see any tracker launcher in the x menu. its not in the notification area either, and i have three possibilities in the terminal : trackerd, tracker-extract, tracker-thumbnailer
<Rev> any idea?
<^who^> jmhealey im using hp pavillion ze1000 using a usb wifi adapter
<^who^> it keeps hanging after a while
<arf`> jarnos: if you want not to have to manually mount each time for this disk, you can make a persistant udev rule
<jarnos> arf`: Interesting.
<arf`> jarnos: i don't know by heart how to do, but it's simple and well documented on ubuntu forums and wiki
<biz> What's the correct way to set language and locales on a per user basis instead of for the whole system? What's necessary to get XFCE and all apps started from an users xsession to have this user's language/locale choices in the environment?
<Rev> any idea regarding my question ?
<TheSheep> biz: just select language when you log in
<arf`> biz: the LANG variable works for shell environment, and for X session you can choose at login time
<biz> is there a way to remember the language of each user at login time? (X-Session?)
<TheSheep> Rev: you need tracker-search-tool
<arf`> biz: it's automatically stored in the ~/.dmrc file
<biz> arf`: oh, nice. Thanks
<Rev> TheSheep, why that?
<TheSheep> Rev: that's where the tracker-applet program is
<Rev> TheSheep, i meant : does that mean that when i installed the package "tracker" i installed the wrong one?
<TheSheep> Rev: no, the package 'tracker' contains the daemon program that runs in background and does all the indexing
<TheSheep> Rev: tracker-search-tool contains programs to access the data it has collected
<Rev> TheSheep, oh ok, i see. and do you know the name of the applet that i could install in my xfce panel?
<jarnos> arf`: Thanks, I'll try it some time to make mounting less complicated.
<TheSheep> Rev: no, I don't know of a panel plugin for tracker, the tracker-applet will live in your system tray
<Rev> TheSheep, how to check if a package is on the servers without installing it? cause if i do : sudo apt-get install tracker-applet, it will install it without any confirmation, while i could just want to check if uch a package exists without wanting to install it
<TheSheep> Rev: apt-cache search 'text to search for'
<Rev> TheSheep, oh, ok, thank you
<TheSheep> Rev: and apt-cache show to display information about it
<Rev> TheSheep, that doesnt return any answer
<TheSheep> Rev: apt-cache show tracker-search-tool
<Rev> TheSheep, i have already installed the tool, but i was trying to install the part that will "live" in my system tray
<TheSheep> it's in that package
<Rev> TheSheep, cause if i click on the tool, i just have the tool but nothing lives in my sys tray
<Rev> maybe i have to restart X then, do i?
<TheSheep> go to settings->autostarted applications and enable the tracker applet
<TheSheep> then it will start automatically when you log in
<TheSheep> you can also start it manually by pressing alt+f2 and typing 'tracker-applet'
<Rev> TheSheep, its indeed already ticked. nothing appears in my sys tray though. maybe i have to restart X
<Rev> thanks for your help and your patience anyway
<Rev> be right back after restarting X
<TheSheep> Rev: try with f2
<TheSheep> Rev: alt+f2
<TheSheep> Rev: don't restart without reason :)
<Rev> TheSheep, i have already done that
<Rev> but nothing appears
<Rev> TheSheep, it's like something moves really slightly and quickly in the sys tray but nothing appears eventually
<TheSheep> Rev: try starting it from a terminal
<Rev> i just did :)
<TheSheep> Rev: maybe you will get some message
<Rev> and it does nothing
<Rev> its like it still working, there is no error message, nothing, and the xxx@xxx doesnt come back
<TheSheep> this means the applet is running but waiting for something...
<TheSheep> press ctrl+c to stop it
<TheSheep> in the terminal
<Rev> ok
<Rev> TheSheep, how can i know what is it waiting for?
<TheSheep> hard to say
<TheSheep> des the tracker search tool from accessories work?
<Rev> yeah it does
<Rev> well no
<Rev> TheSheep, it launches but when i input a search it says that it cant connect to the search service that could be busy
<Rev> TheSheep, i ran the sys monitor : i  had two tracker applet running, i closed em both as well as the tool iseld
<Rev> i restarted the tool but it still cant connect with the search service
<TheSheep> Rev: do you have also tracker itself enabled in autostarted applications?
<Rev> TheSheep, yeah
<TheSheep> is trackerd displayed in system monitor?
<Rev> TheSheep, no
<TheSheep> try starting it from terminal
<Rev> sorry, i hadnt seen ur message
<Rev> here is the result :
<Rev> tdl@tdl-laptop:~$ trackerd
<Rev> Tracker version 0.6.6 Copyright (c) 2005-2007 by Jamie McCracken (jamiemcc@gnome.org)
<Rev> This program is free software and comes without any warranty.
<Rev> It is licensed under version 2 or later of the General Public License which can be viewed at http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt
<Rev> Initialising tracker...
<Rev> Could not set idle IO priority...attempting best effort 7 priority
<Rev> starting HAL detection for ac adaptors...found /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_power_supply_ac_adapter_ACAD
<Rev> Throttle level is 5
<Rev> TheSheep, beep !
<TheSheep> does it work now?
<slow-motion> hi
<Rev> yeah trackerd is in the system monitor
<Rev> TheSheep, the search tool works but doesnt find what i requested
<Rev> however, it has maybe not yet finished the indexing
<Rev> i'll give a try to a restart to see what happens
<Rev> be right back
<Rev> TheSheep, still doesnt work :/
<MacGyverNL> How would I install xubuntu from within a working fluxbuntu installation?
<MacGyverNL> The CD-rom connection of this laptop failed, it can not boot from USB.
<MacGyverNL> I have a working network connection.
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MacGyverNL> Thanks.
<jarnos> I told earlier in this channel that Thunar showed automatically only one of the partitions in my removable drive. After reboot it showed both partitions so there is no need to play with udev rules.
<arf`> jarnos: ah well
<arf`> jarnos: in fact, if you were just formating the partitions, you just had to type "hdparm -z /dev/the_disk" to make thunar knowing about the change
<jarnos> arf`: ok. I understand that hdparm works with USB-disks, but also sdparm works even if I think my drive is not scsi drive.
<iilh> hi everybody, i need an help with xubuntu... i've an old pc and the maximum resolution is 800x600; the problem is that, often, i can't manage with the windows because are too big to be shown well and i click "OK" or "Calcel" buttons... is there anyway to set the windows smaller by default? thanks.
<arf`> jarnos: yeah, just some hdparm options work with scsi/usb disks, and -z is one of them (it just tell to the kernel to re-read the partition table of the disk)
<iilh> *and i can't click
<iilh> *"Cancel"
<iilh> *any way.. :-/..
<arf`> iilh: first you can move the window with the alt+clic combo
<arf`> iilh: and also you can decrease the dpi used by X, it reduce a bit the size of some window, cause it reduces the rendering size of fonts
<iilh> i tried alt+click combo and it works, thanks, i had never tried that before..
<iilh> however, yes, i would set windows smaller by default... how can i do this?
<iilh> *i've tried
<arf`> iilh: for what i tried, you have two way (and it seems better to make both)
<arf`> in the xfce preferences
<arf`> the user interface i guess
<arf`> (i don't use the english version of xfce...)
<iilh> i don't, too lol :p
<iilh> let me search a bit..
<iilh> :)
<iilh> ok, i'm in user-interface..
<arf`> there is a dpi option under the police size
<iilh> yes..
<arf`> you can set on 75 dpi
<iilh> done, ok... i try to logout and see... if is too bigger, i'll set it smaller..
<arf`> i think it change the value of Xft.dpi in the ~/.config/xfce4/Xft.xrdb, but not sure
<iilh> is there any way to set the windows dimension itself?
<TheSheep> iilh: it's up to the application
<TheSheep> iilh: most applications will remember the last size though
<genelyk> uhmmm
<arf`> yeah, but the preference windows often aren't resizable
<iilh> yes but i would like to set xfce to load my windows smaller than normal..
<genelyk> not show  my image.png  with  ristretto (8.10)
<TheSheep> !bugs | genelyk
<ubottu> genelyk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> genelyk: attach the image to the bug report
<slow-motion> n8
<genelyk> okz
<arf`> iilh: the other thing to do to ensure you're in 75 dpi, is to replace the X launching command of gdm
<TheSheep> arf`: you can just set it in xorg.conf :/
<arf`> right, but less intuitive to my sense :)
<arf`> or perhaps you know another way to calculate with the 25.4*resolution/dpi formula ?
<iilh> i've setted to 50dpi but i dont see any clear difference..
<arf`> iilh: in gdm.conf-custom, you can put, under the [server-Standard] section, the following "command=/usr/bin/X -dpi 75 -br -audit 0"
<iilh> i would like to make up something like ubuntu-studio has.. f.e. it reduces the terminal smaller than the one in ubuntu..
<iilh> *once installed..
<iilh> arf` ok
<arf`> iilh: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<iilh> ok
<arf`> and then restart X with "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<arf`> the size of fonts will be smaller
<arf`> anyway, it doesn't really solve the problem
<iilh> in fact.. i think it will reduce only the chars dimension
<arf`> yeah, but another fact is it changes the display of somme apps too
<iilh> do you think should i try?
<iilh> or you know a way to make my video-card working with higher res..
<arf`> at your choice
<iilh> it's matrox millennium g200
<arf`> hu
<iilh> (and gparted live cd could run it with 1024x768, i don't undestand why ubuntu can't...)
<arf`> isn't it the monitor rather than the graphic card, the limiting factor ?
<iilh> (already posted as a bug)
<iilh> uhm..
<arf`> ok, if it already worked at an higher resolution, X is faulty :)
<arf`> perhaps could you just steal the xorg.conf from the gparted live cd :)
<iilh> arf`> isn't it the monitor rather than the graphic card, the limiting factor ? - is what i was thinking just now... in fact i can see black bands but are not so big... i try to reduce them
<arf`> you better to find in the "higher resolution" way than "lower dpi", for sure
<iilh> i tried to change monitor settings but it just increase the monitor set.. nothing else
<iilh> arf` sure.. but i dont know how to set higger res..
<arf`> but if you hadn't choice, the "lower dpi" give some result (the gdm setting window size in 800x600 at 75 dpi, while not at the default 96 dpi)
<iilh> i've tried vesa, matrox..
<TheSheep> try 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<iilh> but nothing
<iilh> thesheep already tried
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<genelyk> (ristretto:8486): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_pointer: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_POINTER (value)' failed    ???  what it's?
<iilh> :)
<iilh> arf` ok.. then i try the dpi.. wait some minutes.. :)
<arf`> TheSheep: do you know another way than the "DisplaySize" option to set dpi in the xorg.conf ?
<TheSheep> they are driver-dependent
<arf`> arg
<TheSheep> in nvidia I could use dpi = xxx in the device section
<arf`> ah, well
<iilh> ehm... i just recognized that reducing the dpi in the user-interface worked, nut only for terminal and other few windows... f.e. i still continue to see control panel big as before..
<iilh> ah and reducing dpi has left windows big almost like before :(
<TheSheep> iilh: the panel has size set in pixels
<TheSheep> iilh: just right-click on it and select 'customize panel'
<iilh> thesheep i mean the control-panel, not the one up or down the screen
<iilh> or better, i dont mean the panel-bars..
<arf`> i think the dpi size in user-interface just change the type of font used, to better the rendering
<TheSheep> iilh: afaik, the settings manager has its window size hardcoded
<iilh> my only way for now is to use alt+click combo but is pretty anti-userfriendly lol
<arf`> probably, but it doesn't look the same in 75 and 96, i always guessed it's because the size allocated to text is reduce in 75 dpi
<iilh> guys, any way to make matrox work at higher res?
<arf`> the only that i know is to use the matrox driver
<iilh> yes i'm already using it
<iilh> but max=800x600
<arf`> :(
<iilh> :(
<TheSheep> iilh: maybe set the refresh rates for your monitor?
<iilh> could really work?
<TheSheep> iilh: even better, look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see why it's skipping the higher resolutions
<iilh> ok
<iilh> i try both
<arf`> hey, I remember now that i had the same problem with a g200 (in fact, i had with a lot of graphic cards...) with the 8.04 series
<arf`> problem that i didn't have with the 7.10 liveCD
<arf`> to use the xorg.conf from 7.10 worked for the matrox
<arf`> but it didn't work for an intel i740 (so crap)
<iilh> <TheSheep> iilh: maybe set the refresh rates for your monitor? - i tried but it's the same, it is only a bit brighter)... for this: TheSheep> iilh: even better, look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see why it's skipping the higher resolutions - can you tell me what to check exactly?
<arf`> how is the screen detected
<arf`> usually, the graphic card probe the monitor (if it supports ddc)
<iilh> arf` so you think should try to take xorg from.conf from gparted or ubuntu 7.10?
<arf`> iilh: give it a chance yeah
<iilh> *xorg.conf
<arf`> nothing to loose :)
<iilh> eheh
 * iilh is checking /var/log/Xorg..
<Redian> Hey, could someone give me some advice for config information for vmware-player?
 * iilh is having problems with video card...
<iilh> guys i can't set matrox driver anymore.. i'm getting crazy..
<iilh> it continues to reset my driver to vesa :@
<iilh> i already tried to save/dont save session when logout but every time it resets to vesa..
<iilh> :(
<arf`> what a lspci tell ?
<arf`> hmm, tells
<genelyk> matrox is  dirver ati ??
<iilh> i've a matrox
<genelyk> I have matrox g400/450 double head xD!
<arf`> i saw this permanent resetting with a graphic card which didn't identify correctly
<genelyk> and  is driver ati :S
<iilh> genelik o.O try to set it from sudo displayconfig-gtk.. there's also the driver for your video card..
<iilh> *genelyk
<iilh> arf` lspci says it's a matrox g200..
<genelyk> ahh
<iilh> arf`..
<iilh> can't use matrox driver anymore.. wft is happened? :(
<iilh> *wtf
<iilh> :-/
<arf`> yeah, strange, probably have to phone to an exorcist now
<iilh> (i didn't change anything it xorg.conf)
<iilh> lol
<iilh> *in
<MacGyverNL> Hmm.
<MacGyverNL> I've been stuck in the reboot screen after install for about 10 minutes now...
<arf`> iilh: did you try to take the xorg in a 7.10 liveCD session ?
<MacGyverNL> Do auto-reboots only happen on ACPI-capable machines?
<arf`> MacGyverNL: I don't think so, sometimes the shutdown doesn't work, but never heard about the reboot
<iilh> arf` no.. i'm tring to re-set my driver to matrox now because i would check Xorg.0.log and pastebin it here..
<iilh> when i wrote * iilh is checking /var/log/Xorg i were tring to set the driver to matrox, but i can't.. till now.. i still can't.. :(
<iilh> always puts vesa :-/
<arf`> is the xserver-xorg-driver-mga still there ?
<iilh> arf` i have xserver-xorg-video-mga
<iilh> is the same?
<iilh> *is that?
<arf`> iilh: yeah
<iilh> <iilh> when i wrote * iilh is checking /var/log/Xorg i were tring to set the driver to matrox, but i can't.. till now.. i still can't.. :(
<iilh> *i couldn't
<iilh> is there a way to set matrox as driver using the terminal?
<arf`> iilh: yes
<arf`> iilh: first do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" just to have a clean xorg.conf
<iilh> ok
<iilh> at the first question (use frabuffer ecc ecc) should i answer yes or no?
<arf`> no
<iilh> ok
<iilh> ok done
<MacGyverNL> Xubuntu only recognizes the LCD on this laptop up to 800x600, whereas I know that it can go up to 1024x768 @ 24 bit. Any way to fix that without editing xorg.conf?
<iilh> now what i have to do?
<arf`> iilh: and second, edit the xorg.conf to add in the « Section "Monitor" » the following line «        Driver          "mga" » (spaces are tab)
<iilh> ok
<arf`> =)
<iilh> :)
<arf`> the epidemic 800x600
<iilh> Lol
<MacGyverNL> Fluxbuntu asked me nicely which resolution I wanted.
<MacGyverNL> dpkg-reconfigure on xubuntu does no such thing.
<arf`> are the xubuntu and fluxbuntu on the same partition (ie did you install the xubuntu from the fluxbuntu) ?
<MacGyverNL> And I'd rather not break any auto-updating features of anything, since it'll be someone else who's going to use it.
<MacGyverNL> No, I copied the cd contents on a fourth partition, booted from that and reformatted the rest.
<MacGyverNL> So fluxbuntu == gone.
<iilh> arf` what about a "X -configure"?
<iilh> then mv xorg.new xorg.old?
<iilh> <arf`> iilh: and second, edit the xorg.conf to add in the « Section "Monitor" » the following line «        Driver          "mga" » (spaces are tab)
<iilh> done
<iilh> loading...
<arf`> iilh: you have to restart gdm
<iilh> yes
<iilh> (in displayconfig-gtk always says vesa :@)
<iilh> :'(
<Proweler> I know this isn't the channel for vsftpd ect, but with FTP what would be the best way to deal with having the password/login being transfered in plain text? I could setup an account with no rights to parts of the system exept for the FTP folder, but that means I've got to mess around with that stuff in another /home/ folder. Not really desirable,
<arf`> why are you in displayconfig-gtk ?
<iilh> arf` i restarted gtk then i opened that to check if it now says mga or vesa
<arf`> hu
<MacGyverNL> Hmm. And how do I also get the normal TTY's to use 1024x768?
<iilh> says vesa
<MacGyverNL> Kernel grub.lst option?
<iilh> :(
<arf`> iilh: after editing the xorg.conf, just restart gdm
<MacGyverNL> grub menu.lst*
<iilh> arf` yes i did
<iilh> now i restarted the pc
<arf`> no
<arf`> wait
<iilh> ehm
<iilh> :)
<iilh> d'oh :)
<iilh> Lol
<arf`> is now the xorg.conf like you make it before to relaunch diplayconfig-gtk ?
<iilh> i check
<arf`> MacGyverNL: mmh, not sure about what you want
<iilh> (now, after reboot, it says again that its in low-graphic mode)
<arf`> ok, so i can't help anymore
<arf`> anyway i have to go now
<arf`> so good luck :)
<MacGyverNL> arf`: Well, I want 2 things. 1: Get XFCE / X.org to recognize that this laptop screen can take 1024x768. 2: Get the normal terminals (alt+F1-F6) to use 1024x768
<MacGyverNL> I think I've fixed 2.
<arf`> great \o/
<iilh> ok.. thanks anyway arf` for all support
<iilh> eheh
<iilh> Lol
<Proweler> Gotta use chroot, duh!
<MacGyverNL> Yup, 2 is fixed (although now the splash screen is off, but we can't have everything)
<MacGyverNL> Hmm.
<MacGyverNL> After unpluggin the power source from my laptop, plugging it in again, plugging out and plugging in again, Xubuntu hasn't restored the monitor brightness I want.
<MacGyverNL> Is there a way *within* xfce to adjust it?
<aro> I can't seem to get sound in Firefox to work, particularly Flash content. Ubuntu 8.04 with Logitech USB Headset.
<aro> oops, wrong chan, sorry.
#xubuntu 2008-07-05
<billenium> For some reason my quote key looks like this ¨ instead of a normal one... Whats wrong?
<maco> billenium: you're using international keyboard with dead keys or with altgr keys then
<maco> hit altgr (right alt) along with the quote to get the normal ones
<maco> billenium: still here?
<billenium> oh sorry...
<billenium> How can i change it?
<billenium> I think i changed it once... but it changed back after reboot
<maco> billenium: umm...i dont use xubuntu
<maco> wherever the keyboard settings thing is
<billenium> yeah
<billenium> but i have no clue what to change it to
<crimsun> non-int'l
<maco> normal US if that's what you use
<billenium> Ah good i got it
<billenium> Sometimes on restart it changes...
<billenium> How do i stop that?
<maco> um, it shouldn't.  perhaps from the login screen it might be different, but your settings *should* be saved
<maco> if it's not, that'd be a bug
<crimsun> granted, there have been issues with ~/.config and ~/.cache
<billenium> okay
<Gabe_G23> Could anyone seed the torrent version of xubuntu-8.0.4-desktop-i386.iso? (Not the alternative one)
<Gabe_G23> Thanks (whoever listened to me) :)
<Gabe_G23> Anyone else? :( I just dropped back down to 1 peer, wait now 2, but only connected to one. ;(
<Gabe_G23> And it's only like 1 KB / s :o
<genelyk> where  reporting  bugs of  8.10 alpha 1???
<maco> genelyk: launchpad, where all bugs go...
<genelyk> okzz
<Redian> Could someone assist me with VMware player?
<cody-somerville> Redian, just ask your question
<cody-somerville> and then wait :)
<Redian> lol I did :)
<Redian> oh
<Redian> I guess that's not really a question
<Redian> I just figured if I didn't get a response, it probably wasn't worth it
<Redian> Could someone help me in getting the config right for VmWare Player on an Eee_pc running xubuntu?
<Rhorse> Redian, have you tried the #Eeepc channel?
<Redian> o.0 Didn't know there was one.
<Rhorse> Redian, having no familiirity with either eeepc or vmware player I couldn't help you. 8 )
<Redian> Rhorse: thanks, I just asked over there. I don't think it'll be much help. I'm doing this for my brother. I got him a zune for his birthday, and he threw a fit because its not free as in freedom....so I'm trying to get it working, or at least figure out how. I've used vmware player before for my zune, so I was trying to get it working on his Eee pc. Problem is it just died, so I can't get on it to try anything XD
<Rhorse> Redian, yea, you may want to ask on usenet.  alt.os.linux.ubuntu is often very helpful.  No GoogleGroups you need a newsreader.
<Redian> Rhorse: link?
<Rhorse> oh geez, I doubt your browsers is set up for news://alt.os.linux.ubuntu.  You need a reader.
<Redian> Rhorse: Argh, whatever, I'ma push this to the back of my mind for now and get back to coding, thanks for letting me know about the Eee pc channel :)
<Rhorse> take care
<houbysoft> hi
<zoredache> hello
<nikolam> When I insert CD or USB drive, I get 2 Thunar winows open. Why is that?
<TheSheep> nikolam: because you have two thunars running for some reason
<TheSheep> nikolam: kill one and save session
<nikolam> how to save session
<TheSheep> check the 'save session' checkbox when logging out
<nikolam> a-ha
<nikolam> So kill it with kill command?
<TheSheep> or with system monitor
<nikolam> ok, when i do it, what then
<TheSheep> you save session without thunar running, or with just one, then when you log in you have always only one thunar running (possibly displaying many windows)
<nikolam> ok will do that and i will come back
<nikolam> 10x cu
<bobbyc> sup guys i got a problem at startup... the screen stays blank and i cant do anything at all. im now writing over an older kernel version. any suggestions how to fix it?
<bobbyc> thanks
<ecmicro> I would reinstall,  but that's just me
<houbysoft> maybe your root filesystem can't be mounted or something, I would check the /etc/fstab file, and rewrite it a little if necessary
<ecmicro> what's the best way to "clean up" an installation after switching from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<arf`> ecmicro: what do you mean by "clean up" ?
<ecmicro> arf`, well I followed a tutorial that walked me through switiching my ubuntu installation to xubuntu but it didn't really detail how to clean up the original ubuntu installation, ie, remove ubuntu-desktop
<arf`> ecmicro: it may depends on the way you used to install xubuntu
<arf`> ecmicro: anyway, "sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop" may do a part of the job
<ecmicro> ah
<ecmicro> ok I'll try it
<arf`> ecmicro: be careful
<ecmicro> will be
<arf`> ecmicro: if you used aptitude to install xubuntu, this "purge" operation could work, cause aptitude will remember the packages needed by xubuntu, and just remove the unused dependancy of ubuntu-desktop
<arf`> uh
<theblue> hi all.
<houbysoft> hi
<xTheSaintx> sudo apt-get tor, but i dont see it installed anywere...
<xTheSaintx> sudo apt-get tor, but i dont see it installed anywere.
<xTheSaintx> can anyone help?
<arf`> what a patience...
<Gabe_G23> Can someone please seed xubuntu-8.0.4-desktop-i386.iso torrent file? :( [not the alternative one]
<Aquina> hy!
<shane> morning all,i want to install nero for my burner but it is micro will wine install it and on start of nero will wine kick in each time?how does that work
<Odd-rationale> there is nero for linux.
<Odd-rationale> http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/NeroLinux
<shane> thanks Odd-rationale havint seen yah in a while how yah been
<Odd-rationale> not too bad...
<Odd-rationale> make sure you download the .deb binary.
<Odd-rationale> i think only the trial version is free...
<Odd-rationale> btw, you might want to try native linux software like k3b or brasero... might be better...
<shane> i have brasero but if im not corect nero will also convert,brasero is sincing the vid with aud to well
<Odd-rationale> what do you need to convert?
<shane> just avi
<Odd-rationale> avi to dvd?
<shane> i try and burn them as they come down but it wont fit on a 4.7gig dvd
<shane> yah i have devede but im thinkin that might be were the sink probs are
<Odd-rationale> well, you can try nerolinux as see if that helps..
<shane> yah im just installing now, i hope its what im after but if not ill look around for a new converter
<shane> nope nero doesnt convert either
<shane> is devede the only converter for avi to dvd
<TheSheep> shane: no, you can use mencoder afaik, google for examples
<shane> k ty TheSheep
<pubo> Hi, anybody with xubuntu spanish?
<Odd-rationale> !es | pubo
<ubottu> pubo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pubo> Odd-rationale, I know, but in #ubuntu-es nobody uses XFCE :(
<Odd-rationale> oh... i see...
<MacGyverNL> If I want to resize (increase) the /home partition using gparted, I need to copy /home first to another location, comment out the /home rule from fstab, reboot, move /hometmp to /home, start X, resize the partition, deleten /home/*, uncomment the line in fstab and mount /home, correct?
<floating> =D that sounds complicated
<MacGyverNL> It is, but the laptop I want to do it on can't boot from CD anymore.
<MacGyverNL> Any other sensible way?
<floating> well, im no good to answer to that but maybe someone come comment. have you checked google
<MacGyverNL> Every answer to the question "resize active disk" involves a live CD at some point.
<floating> what happens if you just resize the partition from other OS
<floating> or just resize in xubuntu.. guess that /home is in use somehow so cant do it but from windows
<floating> but i dont take into account many things.. never resized in nix
<MacGyverNL> It's a single boot system.
<TheSheep> MacGyverNL: you don't have to copy the home
<MacGyverNL> Only thing I could do is take out the hard disk, hook it up to another system, boot gparted liveCD from that system.
<MacGyverNL> TheSheep: Won't that give me X start errors and login failures?
<TheSheep> MacGyverNL: just unmount and create an empty home directory owned by you
<TheSheep> MacGyverNL: but you don't even have to do that, as you don't have to reboot
<MacGyverNL> TheSheep: umount command says the drive is busy. Can I just forcibly umount without problems?
<TheSheep> MacGyverNL: you can boot in recovery mode and just resize the partition
<MacGyverNL> Ah.
<TheSheep> MacGyverNL: or create another user that has home directory outside of /home
<MacGyverNL> Using...?
<TheSheep> useradd -m -d /nothome
<TheSheep> useradd -m -d /nothome someuser
<TheSheep> then change the user's password, give him permission to use sudo, log out, log in as that user, umount home, resize it, mount it
<TheSheep> logout and log in as your normal user
<MacGyverNL> I'll check that.
<MacGyverNL> Thanks :)
<MacGyverNL> Is the gparted error Failed to mount "1G Volume".
<MacGyverNL> org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed auth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result). a bug or a configuration problem on my end?
<MacGyverNL> Excuse the unexpected \n
<TheSheep> MacGyverNL: can you try mounting it from terminal with mount?
<MacGyverNL> TheSheep: I have no idea which volume it's talking about, to be honest.
<zoredache> it almost looks like a usb device
<MacGyverNL> The only USB device I've got hooked up is my mouse.
<MacGyverNL> Hmm.
<MacGyverNL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/220953 <-- That's the bug I'm experiencing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220953 in gparted "(xubuntu 8.04rc) Failed to mount various units" [Undecided,New]
<nikolam> hi.
<nikolam> How do you people search for files on your system?
<nikolam> What tool do you use to search , for instance files changed after some date or by size or by name
<_rogerio_> hi
<StevenX> I just installed compiz-fusion, and it is working fine except for one thing. My application switcher, etc. is not working.
<StevenX> for example, alt+tab does nothing, and I've already reverted to the default layout.
<Stroganoff> nikolam: in xubuntu i use catfish
<nikolam> Stroganoff, And What tool have GUI for that
<Stroganoff> it is a gui
<Stroganoff> for the common tools
<nikolam> i use catfish gui but there is no filtering by date, size, etc
<zoredache> nikolam: find usually is prety good if you don't need to search the entire filesystem
<nikolam> I am horrified with those search engines like Beagle, they used to halt my machine with "indexing"
<nikolam> zoredache, What gui you are using, catfish?
<zoredache> no gui... I just search froma terminal
<nikolam> a want a gui.
<MacGyverNL> How can I browse a windows workgroup network from xubuntu?
<MacGyverNL> "Open the Computer Menu, then click on "Network". You'll see a "Windows network" icon, open it." <-- I don't.
<zoredache> MacGyverNL: there are several tools, but one of the more popular tools is Fusesmb
<zoredache> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<MacGyverNL> Is fusesmb what's used for the "Windows Network" browsing in Ubuntu/gnome?
<zoredache> no...  The Nautilus filemanager has SMB support built in...  Thunar doesn't do this
<MacGyverNL> Ah, okay.
<nikolam> there is some plugin for thunar for that
<rockyrock> hey guys
<rockyrock> I'm new to xubuntu
<rockyrock> I just want to ask how can i add the Terminal to the Panel?
<zoredache> right click on the panel and choose add new item...  You'll get a list, choose 'launcher'.
<nikolam> You can add qicklauncher with right-click on panel
<zoredache> in the lanucher details set the run command to be 'xfce4-terminal'
<nikolam> and then add xfce4-terminal comand to quicklauncher
<nikolam> :)
<rockyrock> thnx
<rockyrock> guys how do u know these things?? If i want to be like u what should i read??
<nikolam> I was just right-click on panel upon install. :)
<rockyrock> I have another question, i have Ubuntu on another machine and there is Computer icon inside it, but why there is no Computer icon in xubuntu?
<zoredache> rockyrock: read the docks, hang out in this channel and watch other people asking questions, read lots of howtos on the web.  Setup a system with no data where you can play around and not worry about loosing things
<rockyrock> it's much different than Ubuntu
<zoredache> XFCE isn't gnome.  They have different features, and work differently
<nikolam> You can make it if you like. You can right-click on desktop, select Create launcher and add comman, like thunar / or thunar /media or so
<rockyrock> is xfce as powerful as gnome?
<zoredache> it would depend on how you define powerful.  But the answer is probably 'no;
<zoredache> xfce is developed as a light-weight system.  That is they don't try and add every bell and wistle that a person would want.
<rockyrock> i have a stupid question ;p How do i pronounce XFCE?? is it like X - F - C - E???
<nikolam> i personally use pcmanfm file manager
<nikolam> I like xfce more beacouse i can reconfigure to look like i want
<nikolam> also you can use gnome panel add-ons using XfApplet plugin
<rockyrock> How do i pronounce XFCE?? is it like X - F - C - E???
<zoredache> you don't need to repeat yourself...
<zoredache> !repeat | rockyrock
<ubottu> rockyrock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Genelyk> ammm,,,,,  Xfce XD!
<rockyrock> thnx 4 everything
<nikolam> http://www.forvo.com/word/xfce/
<PsynoKhi0> hi, any updated change log for 8.04.1 for xubuntu? I've only found the one for plain ubuntu so far
<zoredache> For the most part everything you see in the ubuntu change log applies to Xubuntu
<zoredache> I think the biggest reason they did the 8.04.1 was to release CDs that didn't have the openssl/ssh issue
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> and ff3 final I guess :)
<zoredache> Yeah.  It is mostly just a security/bug fix release.
<PsynoKhi0> well darn, if MS sent me a new XP cd free of charge everytime they release a service pack...
<nikolam> MacGyverNL, : see pyNeighborhood
<PsynoKhi0> btw have the hardware req increased since gutsy?
<Stroganoff> due to a bug you need at least 64mb ram
<Stroganoff> ..for installation
<Stroganoff> but you can upgrade from gutsy with 64mb
<PsynoKhi0> ok... asking since the homepage says "192 MB to run", and I've had issues with hardy on a system with 128MB,  gutsy works fine though
<PsynoKhi0> basically, anything somehow taxing ends up in a system lockup
<PsynoKhi0> well... "taxing"... as far as playing an avi file is
<PsynoKhi0> dmesg had nothing valuable, Xorg.0.log had something about "DRIunlock called when not locked" but google failed me heh
<PsynoKhi0> only substancial lead was something under /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power
<PsynoKhi0> gutsy has nice C1/C2 states with promote/demote... hardy showed active state C0
<PsynoKhi0> that's as far as I got prior to downgrading
<PsynoKhi0> (rather after doing so)
#xubuntu 2008-07-06
<stargazer> hi! i just installed xubuntu but for some reason i can't find my Windows partition nor my second hard drive. any ideas ?
<Genelyk> mount manuality
<stargazer> oh, is that something i type in the command line ?
<stargazer> Terminal*
<Genelyk> firts    sudo fdisk -l   , then    sudo mkdir /media/disk_c
<Genelyk> second   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXX /media/disk_c
<Genelyk> XX= number partition
<stargazer> now does it have to be disk_c ? or can i name it w/e i want it ?
<Genelyk> create  in /media
<stargazer> ok under 'Id' that's where i would get the XX from, right ?
<Genelyk> 1   sudo fdisk -l
<Genelyk> 2   sudo mkdir /media/name_diretory
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> XX= is  el numbner  your partition  of windows
<Genelyk> example      if  windows installed in    sda2   then    sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2  /media/name_directory
<stargazer> how do i find if it's on sda2 ?
<Genelyk> not , is example
<Genelyk> paste  your   show    " sudo fdisk -l "
<stargazer> it's kinda big
<Genelyk> whats ,  how many  disk ?
<stargazer> well i have my main hard drive with about 5 partitions (windows, xubuntu, extended, swap). then i have my other hard drive with 3 (storage, windows back-up, swap)
<stargazer> o shi- i see it now
<Genelyk> posted  your partition
<stargazer> i see it now, sorry, i wasn't looking on the left
<stargazer> " /dev/sda2   *        1267       22061   167034759+   7  HPFS/NTFS "
<Genelyk> ok
<stargazer> so i do the same thing for the other hard drive ?
<Genelyk> have 2 disk hard?
<stargazer> yeah my main with Linux and Windows. then i have another with my Anime and stuff
<Genelyk> write  the show  in terminal  the  " sudo fdisk -l "
<Genelyk> ok
<Genelyk> who want to partition mount?
<stargazer> " /dev/sdb1   *           1        1854    14892223+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) " that's the main part but i don't care too much about mounting the Windows back-up partition
<Genelyk> the partition for mount  is  ntfs or fat ??
<stargazer> well that Hard drive is FAT32
<Genelyk> ok
<Genelyk> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/name_directory
<stargazer> seems i mistook the FAT32 for the real one. the real one is a Linux "System" partition
<stargazer> " /dev/sdb2            4480        9729    42170625   83  Linux "
<Genelyk> ﻿sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /media/name_directory :)
<stargazer> " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<Genelyk> uhmmm
<Genelyk> bad  hard disk
<Genelyk> in windows,  open , the partition ?
<stargazer> it's not a bad partition, i was using it on Ubuntu
<pierrereimertz> Hello? Anyone here who wants to help a swede with serious problems? :)
<Genelyk> u.u  my englis is low  ,  I am speak spanish u.u
<pierrereimertz> okok
<pierrereimertz> first question, do you know how i boot xubuntu in failsafe mode?
<Genelyk> ??
<Genelyk> one moment
<pierrereimertz> when i boot xubuntu now, my resolution is fucked up
<pierrereimertz> i installed vnc4server and started a vncsrver
<pierrereimertz> then i rebooted
<Genelyk> stargazer ,  pàste   your  text of  " sudo fdisk -l  "
<stargazer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25300/
<Genelyk> ammm .  sdb1  is   extend  or primary  partition ?
<stargazer> sdb2 is the main
<stargazer> but i might change that in a few minutes
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk>  why ?
<pierrereimertz> does you guys have any idea?
<stargazer> cause i have a 19gb empty partition that i can use on there
<Genelyk> ﻿pierrereimertz please , translation  to  spanish
<stargazer> but anyways i need to mount it first
<pierrereimertz> is it possible that the resolution fucked up after the installation
<pierrereimertz> aha, ok
<pierrereimertz> then i wait until someone else arrives. :)
<stargazer> Genelyk: i need to mount that hard drive first, it's ext3
<Genelyk> ah
<Genelyk> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /media/directory_create
<Genelyk> created , directory in /media?
<stargazer> gracias Genelyk todo sta bien :D
<Genelyk> sabes español
<Genelyk> -.-
<pubo> Genelyk, are you there?
<Genelyk> nuuuuuuu
<pubo> Genelyk, do you have xubuntu 8.04?
<Genelyk> nop
<Genelyk> my is  xubuntu 8.04.1
<pubo> pues vaya cagada xD
<Genelyk> xD!
<pubo> en español?
<Genelyk> claro
<Genelyk> po q
<Genelyk> xD!
<pubo> porque yo lo he instalado 2 veces, y la mitad de cosas me aparecen en inglés...
<pubo> más cosas que incluso en la 7.10
<pubo> eso es normal?
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> es normal
<Genelyk> mira intenta
<Genelyk>  instalado el  pack gnome es_ES
<Genelyk> en el synaptic
<pubo> y se soluciona?
<pubo> coño, que tengas que instalar la localización de gnome para que XFCE se ponga en castellano, manda huevos!
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> y eso q no te oinstala el gimp en español
<Genelyk> tambien tienes q instalar el gimp es_ES
<Genelyk> o era es_PE
<pubo> mi caso es_ES :)
<pubo> mola Genelyk. Gracias!
<Genelyk> okz
<bloodrock> what would be best choice for adding a browser for browsing my network with in xubuntu
<Stargazer> In ubuntu i used to have both panel at the bottom of the screen, the one with all the app launchers on top and the one with the windows on the bottom. for some reason im having trouble doing so in Xubuntu
<Stargazer> (Xubuntu) ok big mystery: why aren't my media controls working ? (play/pause, fastforward, rewind, stop)(as well as my Calculator button)
<crimsun> are they recognised at all?
<crimsun> (xev)
<Stargazer> Um, idk ?
<Stargazer> My volume buttons work
<Stargazer> Crimsun, are you going to tell me how i check ?
<crimsun> sorry.
<crimsun> you should use the `xev' command in a terminal
<crimsun> then press the media control keys, and see if they generate events
<Stargazer> This is the last line of it when i hit a media control key: XFilterEvent returns: False
 * Stargazer raps on crimsun with pokes
<crimsun> sorry, was in another buffer
<crimsun> does it work on an Ubuntu desktop cd?
<Stargazer> Yes
<Stargazer> I just came from Ubuntu
<crimsun> ok, so it's not hal-info, which is good.
<crimsun> are you using keytouch?
<Stargazer> Not that i know of. it's a stock eMacines keyboard
<nikolam> I have (I would think) stupid question: How do I make directory permissions on Linux, (ext3 partition) so that new data and directories have the same permissions like directories above them?
<nikolam> I want that new written data/dirs in /home/user have permissions belonging only to that user (and maybe group if i want) but no access from others
<nikolam> E.G. I want this permissions for new dir: drwx------ but when I make new dir as a user, i get these: drwxr-xr-x
<siggjen> nikolam: you might want to look into umask
<nikolam> there is no manual page for umask
<TheSheep> nikolam: try umask 0077
<siggjen> that will only set umask for the shell you are working in
<siggjen> it's set to 022 by default in /etc/profile, either change it there or «echo umask 0077 >> ~/.bashrc»
<nikolam> Will I have some side-affects if I install GNOME beside existing Xfce? I use Xfce exclusively but I want to have both GNOME and Xfce on machine. Shoul I install GNOME beside my beloved Xfce?
<imjscn> anybody there?
<nikolam> yes
<imjscn> nice
<imjscn> I am excited about my brand new virtual machine
<imjscn> I fear it might be messed up later
<imjscn> so I want to back up
<nikolam> What Vm software do you use
<imjscn> vmware
<imjscn> vmware player
<nikolam> Are you running Vm under Xubuntu or Xubuntu inside Vm?
<imjscn> I use this code to make a copy of entire virtual machine:
<imjscn> sudo cp -r myvmfolder  /data
<imjscn> yes, Xubuntu host, winXP guest
<imjscn> after run this copy code, I got the folder copied in the /data folder, but not completely, some pieces are not copied
<imjscn> oh, my god, you are gone, all I need is a commond to copy this folder totally
<nikolam> How it is working under graphic applications, could you measure disk speed in some win test program?
<nikolam> It would be nice to compare vmware , virtualbox, kvm with VirtualMachinemanager and qemu
<nikolam> ;)
<imjscn> it runs as fast as I wished
<imjscn> I'm suprised
<imjscn> last year I installed winxp guest in winxp host, that sucks
<imjscn> that frozen , I meant
<imjscn> but now, not sure it's because vmware, or because of Linux techniec, the vm runs like real
<imjscn> the host doesn't feel heavy
<nikolam> Anyway, If you have a lot of Ram, then Linux host and Win gusetS are best solution. I like to use 64-bit linux so I can use 8+GB of ram, etc..
<imjscn> the only thing you might feel a bit inconvenient is---if you send guest to another workspace, and later you switch between, you'll feel it takes some seconds to wake up
<imjscn> I have small RAM, actually, I plan to upgrade the RAM someday when I have time to go to the market for shopping.
<nikolam> ram is cheap these days. I got 2 megs and plan to go to 4. My next machine will not be without 8+
<nikolam> So I use 64-bit Xubuntu.
<imjscn> yes, computer stuffs might be the only things that stay in low price these days, other things including noodles are sky rocketing
<imjscn> need to go now, talk later
<jimmy_the_saint> I just switched to Xubuntu from Ubuntu and I am disappointed that I am being pestered by the old keyring manager every time I log in.  I saw a work around on the forums, but is there a way to replace the keyring with whatever Ubuntu is using?  Whats with the difference anyway?
<nikolam> jimmy_the_saint, I don`t understand your problem, keyring manager for your personal gpg keys or for distribution packages in xubuntu?
<nikolam> As I see here, xubuntu uses ubuntu-keyring package for keys
<jimmy_the_saint> After I logon to Xubuntu, as the wireless connects, I am prompted for my keyring password.  This used to happen with previous versions of Ubuntu, but I haven't seen it since I switched to Ubuntu Hardy.  It still appears to be present in Xubuntu though.  I was just curious why.
<nikolam> Hmm, maybe you should post a bug abou that. as I see it (never used wireless connection before) System encrypts your Wireless keys for connection in order to prevent them from being stolen, i suppose.
<nikolam> Anyway, paste a bug with detailed description. i suppose You done clean install of Xubunutu, not an "upgrade" from existing Ubuntu installation?
<pv2b> hi. i'm trying to put xubuntu on an old laptop with a trident cyberblade i1 card,  but I can't push it above 800x600, 1024x768 is not an available option. i've tried changing the driver line to "trident" in xorg.conf. still doesn't show up. tried ddcprobe, that finds no monitorrange. what else can i try?
<TheSheep> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<TheSheep> and reading the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it's rejecting the higher resolutions
<TheSheep> specifying your montiro sync ranges might help
<pv2b> displayconfig-gtk seems to have fixed my issues. just forced it to a generic setting for a 1024x768 panel and it seems to have worked
<pv2b> thanks
<pv2b> i'll just reboot to make sure that works now :-)
<pv2b> oh, on a related note, how do you disable touchpad tapping? (i hate that :-)
<TheSheep> pv2b: there is a number of options you can specify in xorg.conf
<TheSheep> pv2b: see 'man synaptics' for details
<pv2b> thanks again. hm. the settings seem not to have stuck. i'll fiddle with that a bit.
 * TheSheep just discovered some new functions of his touchpad :)
<pv2b> hm. and now the menu bar seems to have disappeared
<pv2b> it was always there before, but now it's gone.
<TheSheep> pv2b: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<TheSheep> pv2b: must have crashed
<TheSheep> does it sometimes
<pv2b> i had an xterm up from an earlier session, so i did that. strange thing was - it was gone even after logging in again.
<pv2b> well, i started the panel, logged out and in again, and now it seems to have stuck. weird, that. thanks. and now i don't have to worry about accidentally clikcing everything either :-)
<TheSheep> pv2b: I just start the synaptics daemon to disable touchpad when I'm typing
<pv2b> ah, thaqt's not my problem. my problem is, if i keep tapping on, i keep accidentally clicking stuff when i just want to move the cursor
<pv2b> so i just click with the little buttons instead :-)
<TheSheep> you can tweak the timings... I never had this problem, weird
<pv2b> i find it's faster anyway.
<pv2b> well, it's a question of taaste
<TheSheep> of touch :)
<TheSheep> unless you're licking it
<pv2b> well, i use osx on my other machine. we mac users know a thing or two about lickable interfaces ;)
<TheSheep> I don't want to know
<pv2b> you brought it up :-)
<pv2b> anyway, i find myself swearing at any computer with tapping turned on
<MacGyverNL> I'd lick the mac interface...
<MacGyverNL> With a sledgehammer.
<pv2b> of course people who try to use my computer with tapping turned off are equally frustrated ;-)
<TheSheep> anyways, good luck, gotta run
<pv2b> i guess you could clal it a primitive security measure
<pv2b> cya, thanks for your help
<homebrewcider> hey there, is there anybody that can help me get my sony walkman mp3 player mounted and browseable, with Xubuntu 7.10 is was done automatically, not so with 8.04
<MacGyverNL> pv2b: Oh, I've got one of those :P Touch typing colemak on a qwerty-laid out keyboard ^_^
<MacGyverNL> People who try to type on my pc == epic fail :P
<pv2b> i'm also left handed, so i keep my mouse buttons swapped for maximum confusion
<pv2b> no alternate keyboard though. :-)
<TheSheep> you should really consider dvorak ;)
<TheSheep> and swap space and return keys
<TheSheep> also backspace and escape
<homebrewcider> hey there, got cut off before, Xubuntu 7.10 used to auto mount my sony walkman mp3 player, 8.04 does not, and i have no idea what to do, please help.
<pv2b> in xubuntu, how can i make a desktop icon to access my windows partition?
<pv2b> i know how to use mount, fstab, etc, but i
<pv2b> i'm trying to make this machine "dad-friendly" so to speak :)
<pv2b>  
<arf`> pv2b: I think by just creating a mount point in /media, and add a line to mount it in the fstab, with the good options
<pv2b> oh, that
<pv2b> hmmm, i tihnk i see whats wrong
<pv2b> for some reason it thinks the windows drive wasnt unmounted cleanly
<pv2b> i guess ill have to boot into windows to shut it down
<TheSheep> or use the force option
<TheSheep> use the Force, Luke ;)
<ubuntu__> iam on the live cd and the sda6 is not mounted.     $ sudo fsck.ext3 -p -c -v /dev/sda6  fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda6     /dev/sda6: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2  filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate
<ubuntu__> superblock:e2fsck -b 8193 <device>              help?
<trollboy> This happened once before.. all my desktop icons as well as the background and the ability to right click have gone away
<trollboy> apparantly its due to some service not running and I have to start it
<trollboy> does anyone know what it is?
<slow-motion> hi
<trollboy> hi
<slow-motion> hi trollboy
<trollboy> so how do I restart the xfce desktop?
<burner> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<trollboy> right that's x though
<trollboy> This happened once before.. all my desktop icons as well as the background and the ability to right click have gone away
<zoredache> possibly do a 'alt-f2' then run xfwm4
<trollboy> got it from #xfce
<trollboy> its xfdesktop &
 * burner wonders what xfce people use to play music?   I was so used to rhythmbox, but xubuntu bloggers compelled me to try out xfce for awhile again
<burner> exaile is ok, but not great
<Myrtti> personally - mpd
<Myrtti> which in reality means I use audacious, xfmedia, whatever I've got installed to play the stream
<burner> hrm
<burner> i guess i'm content with exaile... songbird shows a ton of promise though
<soshka> hey guys
<soshka> anyone up to give someone some help
<soshka> ..
<soshka> ok i'll post a question and wait....basicaly everytime i close a program like skype it disappears but it doesnt fully shutdown so i have to manually close it in session manager
<Myrtti> do you have your system tray on your panels?
<soshka> i have an icon box?
<soshka> ty
<soshka> that worked
<Myrtti> well my icon box doesn't show rssowl...
<Myrtti> so..
<Myrtti> yeah.
<soshka> i needed to add the system tray to my toolbar
<soshka> silly newb me
<Myrtti> I've seen that same mistake with people who've used Ubuntu for three years
 * bobdoss2 move to #xubuntufr for the french language
<hobbsc> just a thought, but a "skip all" option in thunnar on file copies would be peachy
<hobbsc> you have a 'replace all', but there isn't one for 'skip all'
<hobbsc> at least by default
<hobbsc> unless i'm missing an option somewhere
<madgeek> I cant preform an alt install on an old box......the video signal is lost!
<madgeek> shortly after the loggers start
<jeanne> hi
<jeanne> I need some help
<jeanne> I have no sound anymore.. what do I have to do ?
<floating> reboot or restart sound server
<floating> i guess :P
<CostaRicanQuaker> hey
<CostaRicanQuaker> i just uploaded to hardy
<CostaRicanQuaker> compiz is installed
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i use it to make cool windows and stuff
<jeanne> reboot doesnt help
<walle> hi, i'm having some problems setting up xorg with a intergrated sis chipset (771/671). I have tried to change the driver to "sis" but i'm only able to use 640x480.
<TheMinister> hi all, anybody know a thing or two about ndiswrapper?
<TheMinister> hellloooooo?
<jeanne> unfortunately I dont know anything about it
<jeanne> do you maybe know what to do when you have no sound anymore ?
<slow-motion> n8
<mjburling> Anyone running xubuntu on an eeepc?
<Usuario> guys i just installed buntu on a machine that is connected in my friends internet cafe in guanacaste costa rica, and i'm not sure why i can't get the internet connection to work, is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot\=_
<Usuario> i am on a machine next to it, so i can run back and forth if someone anyone can help
<TheMinister> can anyone help as to why my wireless usb dongle isn't working?
<TheMinister> ndiswrapper has what im fairly sure are the correct drivers installed, but nothing....
<TheMinister> also sudo ndiswrapper modprobe does nothing
<jeanne> here are more ppl which need help than ppl which can help I guess..
<frosty2> how do i edit an xfce menu with a gui>?
<frosty2> anyone?
<jeff_> can anyone help me with using vnc server in xubuntu?
<Inside> Hey guys, what's the default pdf reader that comes with xubuntu called?
<jeff_> can anyone recommend the best way to start a vncserver at startup?
<Odd-rationale> Inside: evince
<Odd-rationale> !vnc | jeff_
<ubottu> jeff_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Inside> ah thanks, Odd-rationale
<Inside> poo, no windows version
<Odd-rationale> Inside: nope... i've heard that foxit is pretty good. but it is not open-source
<Inside> I use foxit, it's kind of slow though. I think it tries to load everything into memory. >_>
<jeff_> Hi ubottu, thanks for the response. the thing is, I've not be able to get the vnc server to load at startup
<Odd-rationale> why are you using windows anyways? :P
<Odd-rationale> jeff_: ubottu is a bot...
<Inside> cause windows has msvc and all the games I play :[
<Inside> I have eexubuntu on my eeepc though!
<jeff_> Odd-rationale: thanks. I guess the bot in the name should have been a hint.
<Odd-rationale> jeff_: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<jeanne> could some help me too ? I have no sound anymore.. I have xubuntu installed
<Odd-rationale> !sound | jeanne
<ubottu> jeanne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Inside> jeanne!
<jeanne> yes ?
<jeanne> ty Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: hope that helps...
<jeanne> unfortunately I dont find the alsamixer
<Odd-rationale> jeanne: run "alsamixer" in terminal
<jeanne> dont know what to do there
<Rezagrats> Wth... why isn't Prt Scrn working ?
<jeanne> wow I hear something
<jeanne> thank you !! :D
<jeanne> even I dont know why exactly..
<Usuario> Odd-rationale: hello, my favorite teacher, it's me, nubuntu, i'm in costa rica, and i turned one of my friends internet cafe computers to ubuntu, BUT, i cannot seem to actualize internet connection, can you help
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: wireless? or wired?
<Usuario> Odd-rationale: i don't know if you can get into the private conversation i had open with AlphaXero so you can see what we tried already
<Usuario> wired
<Odd-rationale> Usuario: are you on the live cd?
<Usuario> no, installed ubuntu already
<Odd-rationale> i mean, is the computer you are trying to connect on the live cd?
<Usuario> installed
<Usuario> dhcp no work
<Odd-rationale> pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<Odd-rationale> do you know whether the server is running a dhco server?
<Odd-rationale> dhcp
<Odd-rationale> wait, you can't pastebin because no connection... :(
#xubuntu 2009-06-29
<aacosta> hey anyone using xubuntu  on powerpc?
<aacosta> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/powerpc/unetbootin
<aacosta> how can i install that on my system
<Xuzz> I'm on a GMA950 with a max canvas size of 2048x2028 (for acceleration)...and I have my two monitors positioned "top-of" each other (in xrandr, they are side by side physically). I want to make them appear to X stacked on top but be able to use them as if they were positioned side by side in xrandr (isntead of having to have the mouse go off the top of the screen to switch)
<chrissy_> hello can anybody help me with email questions
<chrissy_> anybody out there
<aacosta> hello
<forces> ?
<chrissy_> hello
<chrissy_> i have email questions
<chrissy_> can anybody help
<chrissy_> hello
<n2diy> hello
<chrissy_> can you help me with email
<n2diy> Chrissy, don't know until I here the question?
<aacosta> depends wat the question is
<aacosta> yeah
<chrissy_> i set up a email address but when i try to check mail it
<n2diy> can you use sbackup and restore between an 8.04 box and a 9.04 box?
<chrissy_> wants my password where is that
<n2diy> chrissy, use your login password.
<forces> !ask chrissy_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask chrissy_
<forces> !ask | chrissy_
<ubottu> chrissy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chrissy_> i tried that and it says password fail
<n2diy> your password is case sensitive, so don't mix capitals where non-capitals should be?
<chrissy_> ok is there anything else that would make it fail
<n2diy> make sure your num lock is on, if you are using the numeric keypad.
<chrissy_> ok i will try now thanks
<n2diy> your welcome Chrissy.
<n2diy> can you use sbackup and srestore between an 8.04 box and a 9.04 box?
<Xuzz> I'm on a GMA950 with a max canvas size of 2048x2028 (for acceleration)...and I have my two monitors positioned "top-of" each other (in xrandr, they are side by side physically). I want to make them appear to X stacked on top but be able to use them as if they were positioned side by side in xrandr (isntead of having to have the mouse go off the top of the screen to switch)
<aacosta> just wondering why my eepc cant see my imac when i try to ssh into it
<aacosta> one is on wireless the other wired
<SiDi> if its the same network it should be ok
<SiDi> can you ping it ?
<aacosta> let me try it
<aacosta> host unreachable
<aacosta> it was working earlier
<aacosta> when i wasnt on wireless
<aacosta> and i try to ssh from the imac into the eeepc and it just freezzes
<SiDi> ok its a network problem :p
<SiDi> ping google from both computers please
<SiDi> and tell me which is disconnected
<aacosta> they are both online forsure
<aacosta> this one pings fine
<aacosta> its a desktop
<aacosta> imac
<aacosta> the other pings fine too
<SiDi> are they on the same network then ?
<SiDi> same router ?
<aacosta> yes
<aacosta> they are
<aacosta> its a netgear router
<SiDi> are you sure the router doesnt forbid packet through local net machines then ? :/
<SiDi> do they use the same network mask ?
<aacosta> yeah they do
<aacosta> they have the samenetowrk mask
<aacosta> is that bad?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> its what is meant to be
<SiDi> the only reason why you couldnt ping them is because of : 1) wrong network setup | 2) wrong router firewall setup
<aacosta> ok let me go to my router
<aacosta> i dont think i chaned anything
<SiDi> i really dont understand how else you couldnt ping your machines
<SiDi> what command did you use for pinging ?
<aacosta> probably wrong netwokr setup
<aacosta> ping
<aacosta> ping and then ip adrress
<SiDi> okies
<aacosta> ave no idea
<aacosta> what it could be
<aacosta> would be great to use my eee as a server
<aacosta> or my imac already has everything installed i jsut cant conect to i remotely
<mib486> how do i get access to "system settings"?
<mib486> i cant find it
<SiDi> System settings ?
<SiDi> Do you mean Applications -> System ?
<mib486> yes i got it
<mib486> how do i add items from the "applications" to the upper panel? cuz the "add new items" menu only has some apps, not all of em, i also tried to drag and drop em but it won't work
<mib486> isnt there a well written guide to xubuntu? on the internet ive only found the ubuntu wiki, isnt there anything for xubuntu?
<ablomen> mib486, i'm affraid your going to have to add them by hand, if you add a new (empty) launcher, here you can select the command, icon and wether it should be opened in a terminal etc
<mib486> ah ok cool
<SiDi> mib486: there is the xubuntu documentation
<SiDi> and the xfce documentation too
<mib486> so i just add the "launcher" and then set what app i want
<mib486> could u link it sidi?
<ablomen> yeah
<ablomen> mib486, on the xubuntu.org site you can find all the links
<mib486> that was the same site i was before
<mib486> there's no doco for xubuntu, the link goes to ubuntu's
<ablomen> mib486, click on "help and support" there is a xubuntu wiki link there (on the ubuntu wiki site)
<SiDi> mib486: visit file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/index.html
<SiDi> Normally Alt+F1 shows it by default
<mib486> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu --> thatz where it getz u, and ive already been there, there's no doco for xubuntu! it takes u to ubuntu's
<mib486> SiDi: it says file not found
<SiDi> mib486: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-docs
<SiDi> mib486: you're on Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<SiDi> Its meant to be installed by default now as far as i know
<mib486> unfortunately i dont have internet yet...
<mib486> thatz why i want to find a guide
<mib486> in order to understand lots of things
<mib486> :D
<SiDi> oh i see :P
<SiDi> Well it is _really_ meant to be installed by default
<ablomen> mib486, did you type that link on the xubuntu machine?..
<SiDi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/xubuntu-docs/download mib486
<mib486> whatz the terminal call here in xubuntu?
<ablomen> the one SiDi send you that is
<SiDi> and yes of course the link must me typed in the xubuntu machine mib486
<mib486> of course i did :D
<SiDi> okey
<mib486> im a newbie, not a jerk :D
<SiDi> just download it from above then :p
<SiDi> mib486: stupid mistakes happen to everyone from times to times ;)
<mib486> i no i no, im only kiddin :D
<mib486> whatz the terminal call here in xubuntu?
<ablomen> lol yeah sorry, just wanted to make sure we didnt find that out after 2 hours of trying to figure out whats wrong ;)
<SiDi> mib486: i dont get your question about terminal call
<mib486> im putting a link to it on the panel and since i have to link it manually im looking for the file in /usr/bin
<SiDi> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal to open it, if its what you want to know
<ablomen> xfce4-terminal should be it
<SiDi> i see
<SiDi> xfce4-terminal
<mib486> alright
<mib486> cool
<mib486> its added :D
<mib486> but it put it on the extreme right, i wanted it on the left by the mozilla's icon
<SiDi> right click -> move
<mib486> i moved it
<mib486> :D
<mib486> just found it
<SiDi> mib486: i checked and i have file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/ in my default xubuntu install
<mib486> alright let me re-check then
<SiDi> So anyway, what's your wifi problem ?
<mib486> oh
<mib486> the mistake was mozilla's
<mib486> thatz what gave the error output before when i tried to open a file
<mib486> cuz they're all .html files so it opens em on mozilla
<mib486> ive found the doco :D
<mib486> anyway, my wifi prob is that
<mib486> before i had winxp installed on this machine and my airport-pendrive worked
<mib486> i could get connected
<mib486> during xubuntu's installation the network was not found, thus not installed
<mib486> and now even if i plug in and out this usb-airport-pendrive, it wont see it, or recognize it, moral of the tale: i cant get connected at all!
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> so whats going on is that is doesnt have linux drivers
<SiDi> There is a way to use windows wifi drivers on linux
<SiDi> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mib486> hey ive just created a link of "xubuntu-docs" on the desktop but it wont let me rename it as i want, whatz the big deal with permissions over renaming?
<SiDi> a link ?
<mib486> yes
<SiDi> What kind of link ? A "shortcut" or a true soft link ? :P
<SiDi> Isnt there a little "?" symbol in top left of your panel ?
<mib486> i got right click > property and try to rename it but it wont let me (a shortcut sorry)
<SiDi> mib486: do you know exactly the model of your card ?
<mib486> no i dont unfortunately
<mib486> (but how do i rename this shortcut?)
<SiDi> As for your shortcut, please right click -> Open with mousepad and paste the whole content of the file to paste.ubuntu.com
<SiDi> the name is actually not the name of the file. I suppose the file is named xubuntu-docs.desktop or something similar. You can change the "display" name of a desktop file by editing the "Name" property it has, in a text editor
<SiDi> You can also specify a name for a particular locale :p
<mib486> thatz weird, on this machine i have ubuntu and in order to change the name of a file i click f2
<mib486> or right click, properties, and rename it
<SiDi> here too actually
<SiDi> but its a .desktop file
<mib486> (cant paste the content cuz the other pc is not connected to the internet)
<SiDi> they're special :P
<mib486> so how do i do? o_O i didnt really get it, im a newbie u no :D step by step? :D
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/206131/ looks like that, right ?
<mib486> what looks like that?
<SiDi> the content of your xubuntu shortcut if you right click it and open it with the text editor (mousepad)
<mib486> if i right click on it ive got "opne, open a terminal here, properties, applications" plus some other not clickable among which "rename" but i see no text editor
<SiDi> Not clickable ?
<SiDi> interesting
<SiDi> mib486: where did you put this damn shortcut ? in your home folder, right ?
<mib486> hahahaha
<mib486> no, on the desktop
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> what does "ls -l Desktop" say ?
<SiDi> i want the little bits on the left
<SiDi> -rw-r--r--  1 yourusername yourusername ############## filename
<SiDi> it should be like this
<mib486> well.... it actually says "no such file or directory"
<mib486> alright i got it
<mib486> it says
<mib486> "total 4"
<mib486> "lrwxrwxrwx 1 mib mib 104 date xubuntu-docs -> /usr/share/xubuntu-docs"
<mib486> thatz what it says
<mib486> where date is date and time of today of course
<mib486> (actually its date and time of when i created that shortcut)
<mib486> brb
<SiDi> mib486: type "cp /usr/share/applications/xubuntu-help.desktop ~/Desktop/" and you'll be done
<SiDi> and remove that soft link :) its not a shortcut, its a soft link to a folder in /usr/share, on which you dont have rights :)
<SiDi> shortcuts in linux are .desktop files
<SiDi> like the shortcuts in your menu entries
<SiDi> What you created is called a soft link : when you open a link with a piece of software, it will actually open the linked file instead
<SiDi> it allows you to browse through files more easily without having to duplicate your files
<mib486> ah ok
<mib486> but it isnt called xubuntu.help
<mib486> xubuntu-docs
<mib486> is it the same?
<SiDi> yes
<SiDi> i think :p
<mib486> ok
<mib486> how do u do the tilde?
<SiDi> Depends on your keyboard layout
<SiDi> most likely with the tilde key :P
<ablomen> shift+the button next to the 1 (in normal us-int style keybord)
<SiDi> its Altgr+2 with french keyboards, and Shift + ² with US ones afaik
<SiDi> ablomen: meh: p
<ablomen> ;)
<mib486> alright how do i remove that link now
<mib486> it wont even let me remove it
<SiDi> of course cause when you try to remove it tries to remove the file in /usr/share/xubuntu-docs, and you dont have the right to remove this one :D
<SiDi> rm Desktop/nameofthelink
<mib486> sudo?
<SiDi> and dont use links anymore mib486 ;) its not really needed for end users
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> just rm
<SiDi> it will rm the link
<SiDi> by default the file manager will follow the link and act on the file
<SiDi> but the terminal, with ls and rm, will act on the link
<SiDi> and not on the linked file
<mib486> ok
<mib486> done
<mib486> ok thanks SiDi
<mib486> gotta go not
<mib486> *now
<knome> he's a jolly good fellow...
<mib486> but sure ill be back to disturb u a bit more :D
<mib486> thanks mate cya
<SiDi> mib486: no problem :)
<SiDi> see you later
<Laibsch> How do I prevent XFCE from leaving the current workspace when moving a window to another workspace via keyboard shortcut?
<SiDi> i think you cant
<SiDi> it'll follow the current window
<Laibsch> bummer
<ablomen> it will stay btw if you drag it from one screen to another with the pager panel plugin, this might be an option to use
<Laibsch> thank you for your answer
<Laibsch> ablomen: the idea is to minimize unnecessary "work"
<Laibsch> Moving the mouse is the worst
<Laibsch> I use the keyboard whenever possible
<Laibsch> ablomen: Actually, I'm not so sure what you are talking about.  Can you please explain?  I initially thought you were talking about moving the window off the edge of the screen with the mouse.
<ablomen> Laibsch, well you will have to use your mouse, but you can drag windows accros desktops from the pager plugin (the thing in your panel where you can see the different desktops)
<ablomen> (http://xubuntu.org/sites/default/files/xubuntu-jaunty.png << the one next to the trash icon in the bottom right corner)
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> that is what I thought
<Laibsch> I have it set to a 2x2 matrix
<Laibsch> Maybe it is too small (I have reduced the size of the taskbar, too)
<Laibsch> But I don't seem to be able to move windows around in there.
<Laibsch> And I don't think I'd be very interested in this since it involves the mouse
<Laibsch> Thanks for sharing this, though.
<ablomen> oh it might have been taken out (using an older version of xubuntu myself)
<knome> no, you can drag a window to another ws in the ws-applet
<mib486> hi guys, my session crashed the output was something like "your session only lasted 10 seconds this might be there's some installation problem, try to login with failsafe something...etc" what should i do?
<SiDi> mib486: please provide us .xsession-errors
<mib486> i dont have internet on the laptop so i cant pastebin the output
<mib486> ill try to read and copy here the most info possible
<mib486> its weird cuz it was working well before
<mib486> i only changed the time and date and now it wont let me log in anymore
<mib486> ok so it goes:
<mib486> gdm [2645]: DEBUG: Attempting to parse key string: daemon/Greeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<mib486> (and this is the very first line
<mib486> an important passage i think it is the following...
<mib486> mkdir: cannot create directory '/home/mib/.config': Permission denied
<mib486> same thing for /home/mib/.cache
<mib486> then it goes
<mib486> Can't create dir /home/mib/Desktop
<mib486> and music and images and docs etc
<mib486> last line is
<mib486> xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/mib/.ICEauthority: Permission Denied
<mib486> what is going on??
<mib486> SiDi: ?
<Slonkie> !patient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<Slonkie> well be patient :)
<mib486> i thought he/she didnt read it cuz i didnt mention who i was talking to...
<charlie-tca> !volunteers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<charlie-tca> Everyone here is a volunteer, and most are working a regular job while trying to help out
<mib486> oh give me a break, i perfectly know how it works here on freenode, i didnt say anything but a question mark after SiDi's name alright?
<charlie-tca> Anyone know what "HPLJ 10XX Replaced Paper" is? It shows up in a fresh Karmic install under Applications -> System
<SiDi> App -> System -> printers -> this, charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> No
<SiDi> i know hplip (hp utilities for print/scan) is installed by default, but i dont think having a menu entry is normal
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> ls /usr/share/applications | grep hp please charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> HPLJ 10xx Replaced Paper
<charlie-tca> I don't even have the printer installed
<charlie-tca> SiDi: hplj1020.desktop
<SiDi> charlie-tca: okies, sec
<SiDi> charlie-tca: searching for the culprit package
<charlie-tca> culprit seems to be /usr/share/applications/hplj1020.desktop
<SiDi> foo2zjs contains this
<SiDi> who reports the bug ? :D
<charlie-tca> no, HPLJ 10xx Replaced Paper.desktop
<charlie-tca> I guess I will
<charlie-tca> Just wanted to know it is a bug, not on purpose
<charlie-tca> I filed the screensaver bug last release.
<R1cochet> is there anyway to mount a bin/cue kvcd file and play it?
<centyx> I've just tried xubuntu this week, and I want to say I'm really impressed. I wanted something fairly lightweight and clean that my dad could use on his old 600mhz notebook, and I think this is it. Thanks for all of your hard work!
<aacosta> ok when i try to go to myip.com/test.php
<aacosta> instead of displaying the test page it opens a dialoge for me to download it or save it
<aacosta> what is going on?
<centyx> anyway just wanted to say that, thanks !
<aacosta> nevermind got it working
<nunu> Hi, I've got a little problem here. My network manager just doesn't want to save my pppoE connection. I already tried to figure out those problems with you guys a long while ago, but without success. Now I'm asking myself if that problem is fixt by now in the jaunty release? And a second question can I burn the CD ISO image on a DVD?
<R1cochet> what cd iso image? and i would think yes. i have burned many w/ brasero
<nunu> the latest xubuntu iso image of course =)
<R1cochet> as to the network manager i was having issues on 8.10. i think it was because it wasnt accessing keyring.
<R1cochet> yes u can burn to dvd but y would u want to? use a cd. it will fit
<nunu> it's 21:30 here, no way that I can buy a cd now :D
<R1cochet> ahhh ok
<Slonkie> where do u live?
<R1cochet> gotcha
<nunu> germany
<R1cochet> no walmart?
<R1cochet> lol nope
<R1cochet> what part of germany?
<nunu> a very small village:D
<nunu> more cows than people
<R1cochet> yea it should work fine on a dvd i would think
<R1cochet> damn nunu
<Slonkie> borrow one from your neighbours!
<R1cochet> largest city u live near? one that shows on a map
<nunu> neighbours ????!!!
<nunu> ;P
<nunu> I think Oldenburg or Wilhelmshaven
<nunu> dunno what you call them in english :D
<R1cochet> cool, i still have no idea where that is :)
<R1cochet> been to munchen and berlinen
<nunu> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Bockhorn&sll=53.213229,7.863808&sspn=0.063323,0.156898&ie=UTF8&ll=48.315425,11.98956&spn=0.00879,0.019612&t=h&z=15&iwloc=A
<R1cochet> damn u aint kidding about no neighbors
<nunu> no wait
<nunu> thats the wrong villaghe
<nunu> xD
<R1cochet> all good ur near my favorite, munchen :)
<R1cochet> gotta love bavaria
<nunu> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Bockhorn+26345&sll=48.314083,11.987178&sspn=0.004395,0.009806&ie=UTF8&ll=53.392747,8.015792&spn=0.003941,0.009806&t=h&z=16 <- that should be it
<nunu> I live at the north coast , so bavaria is a loooong trip =)
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<R1cochet> thats a ways away from first city lol
<nunu> but we got DSL up to 32k ^^
<nunu> yes its ab bit
<S0210> My panel does not use the /home/user/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml file for the panel popup menu. But I can't figure out what else is set to be used... How can I check it?
<nunu> 20 km
<R1cochet> did they ever get that maglev train built in germany? from frankfurt i believe?
<nunu> my daily bicycle tour ^^
<nunu> what train?
<R1cochet> S0210: rt click on applications and hit properties
<R1cochet> they were talking about building a maglev hi-speed train near Frankfurt i believe
<nunu> ah now i get it, the magnetic stuff train ^^ No we don't use it, theres only a test course
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<nunu> "to risky"
<R1cochet> how so?
<R1cochet> might move people too fast
<nunu> ask the politicians
<nunu> ^^
<R1cochet> lmao
<R1cochet> what do they know
<R1cochet> well i still like ur rail system
<nunu> =) they're the ones in charge :/
<nunu> I like it too
<R1cochet> i know what u mean
<R1cochet> im in the states
<S0210> R1cochet: changeing it to menu.xml it gives an empty menu... <:-.
<nunu> its fast and doesn't pollute the envoirement that much, (I think)
<nunu> If you want to ride that train you'd have to go to china or japan, I think there's one active
<nunu> =)
<R1cochet> S0210: did u try xfce-applications.menu located in /etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus ?
<R1cochet> yea i think so
<R1cochet> S0210: did u get it?
<S0210> R1cochet: I got it but ... its content does not remind me to the menu options
<R1cochet> ??? i dont understand?
<S0210> R1cochet: what am I expected to see in xfce-application.menus?
<S0210> R1cochet: that's the only file I find in /etc/xdg/xubuntu/menus
<R1cochet> yea change that to ur menu file
<R1cochet> im confused
<R1cochet> did u want to change ur applications menu file?
<S0210> R1cochet: yes, after upgradeing to 9.04 my menu list became a long list of (existing but) unwanted applications...
<S0210> R1cochet: I first thought to change the menu.xml but that is not recognized
<S0210> R1cochet: (at leat in the main user account. in the other user account it works fine.)
<nunu> k3b just told me to insert a cd when trying to burn the ISO on a dvd
<nunu> is there another command I can use or so?
<nunu> I'll just tell him that its a dvd iso ^^
<R1cochet> nunu: not sure? ive never tried to burn it to dvd sry
<R1cochet> S0210: as far as i know there is no way to edit the menu like there was in 8.10
<R1cochet> ive asked my self and was told that i couldnt.
<R1cochet> u might be able to create ur own menu list and use that instead tho
<R1cochet> but i have no idea where to begin
<S0210> hmmm... let's see some more experiments. }:-. thanks anyway!
<nunu> R1cochet, works, I just selected the cd ISO image from the "Burn dvd image" option
<nunu> cya @ll
<aaqil> why aria download manager is not working with xubuntu where it works with ubuntu? http://valentine.viviti.com/entries/softwares/linux-ubuntu-mint-download-manager-aria
<charlie-tca> Perhaps it has Gnome dependencies that Xubuntu does not install?
<R1cochet> aaqil: have u not tried the dl manager for firefox?
<charlie-tca> Don't know for sure, though
<aaqil> So I cannot have that nice download manager in xubuntu? :(
<charlie-tca> Perhaps ask the linux-mint people
<charlie-tca> You can not have that one, without installing everything it needs.
<aaqil> dl manager is not that good, i liked aria, its auto shut down, speed limiting etc features
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<R1cochet> sry i dont know what to tell u, i would look into dependencies
<R1cochet> did u grab it from synaptic?
<aaqil> i dont know what u are asking, in ubuntu i used to install that by searching in synaptic package manager, or by using sudo apt-get install aria command in terminal
<R1cochet> did u install from synaptic in xubuntu?
<aaqil> by terminal
<R1cochet> and all dependencies were met?
<aaqil> but in xubuntu it said aria2 package name, but in ubuntu was only aria without "2"
<R1cochet> so whats wrong w/ it?
<aaqil> how to run that aria2, in ubuntu after aria installation it was appearing in applications
<charlie-tca> aria is no longer available in Ubuntu either
<R1cochet> have u tried to log out then back in?
<aaqil> yes have restarted xubuntu
<aaqil> charlie-tca, why why why :'(
<R1cochet> did u grab the gui also?
<charlie-tca> Ask the developers who maintain the repositories, I guess. MOTU
<R1cochet> http://aria2.sourceforge.net/#guifrontends
<charlie-tca> In 8.04, I see both apps listed, perhaps aria2 replaced aria
<R1cochet> aaqil: i would look into getting a front end for aria
<R1cochet> looks like u need to install seperately
<R1cochet> Aria2::GUI is a graphical user Interface (GUI) for the command-line operated aria2.
<R1cochet> aria2 is command line thats y u dont see it in the menu
<R1cochet> u need a gui for it
<R1cochet> http://www.martin-achern.de/wgetgui/aria2gui.html
<charlie-tca> personally, I use "DownThemAll" in firefox
<R1cochet> http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=210341
<R1cochet> charlie-tca: how is that?
<charlie-tca> Works great
<R1cochet> i used the basic dl manager for firefox and didnt like it at all
<R1cochet> can i grab that from add-ons in ff?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> basic dl manager sucks
<R1cochet> YES it does
<charlie-tca> I been using DownThemAll for a couple of years now. It is still working in karmic
<R1cochet> it can stop and start dl after i close ff and open it back up?
<charlie-tca> don't know, never tried it
<R1cochet> one last q about it
<charlie-tca> It will stop and resume downloads
<R1cochet> does it use own window or tab?
<charlie-tca> window
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> ty
<charlie-tca> worth looking at, anyway
<R1cochet> got it ty
<R1cochet> ahh it even chimes :)
<R1cochet> how cute
<charlie-tca> Don't forget to set up your preferences for it.
<R1cochet> will do
<aaqil> there was some command to remove unnecessary package, with word autoremove, sudo apt-get autoremove is not working
<R1cochet> that was the commend
<R1cochet> command*
<aaqil> sudo apt-get autoremove packagename? ok
<R1cochet> i think u have to do sudo apt-get purge package
<R1cochet> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<R1cochet> no package name
<charlie-tca> aaqil: sudo apt-get autoremove does not use a package name
<R1cochet> as far as i know
<R1cochet> dta is awesome
<R1cochet> ty charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> It removes all packages that are not applications and do not have any connection to any other package
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<aaqil> ok
<charlie-tca> apt-get --help will give the options it uses
<aaqil> R1cochet, charlie-tca  Thank you :)
<aacosta> whats the easisst way to install drupal
<aacosta> on xubuntu
<aacosta> i already have lamp set up
<knome> !info drupal
<ubottu> Package drupal does not exist in jaunty
<knome> !info drupal6
<ubottu> drupal6 (source: drupal6): a fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1055 kB, installed size 4852 kB
<aacosta> really?
<charlie-tca> yes.
<aacosta> so i guess i have to try out another one
<charlie-tca> why?
<charlie-tca> use apt-get install drupal6
<aacosta> ok
<aacosta> and then how do i set it up
<charlie-tca> or open synaptic package manager and search for drupal.
<charlie-tca> set up you should read the docs for drupal
<charlie-tca> and thank knome for helping
<knome> charlie-tca, isn't the web apps installed in server www root?
<knome> i've never done that.
<aacosta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<aacosta> i found these
<aacosta> instructions
<charlie-tca> I don't know  where drupal will install. I always install from the internet by downloading and unzipping
<aacosta> yeah thats what im going to do
<aacosta> and place everything in www/drupal
<charlie-tca> Have you read the wiki page?
<aacosta> ive done it on mamp before
<aacosta> no
<aacosta> ill go to that next
<knome> please read it
<knome> it is answering your question 100%
<charlie-tca> I would, if I wanted to use drupal
<knome> hrgh
<knome> thinking of using drupal makes me sick
<knome> ;)
 * charlie-tca nods
<knome> that reminds me i should hack my wordpress a bit
 * charlie-tca don't use it either, but does like xoops and wordpress
<aacosta> what should i use then?
<aacosta> for making a simple business webpage
<charlie-tca> I can't think of any reason to
<aacosta> a webpage for a business
<knome> i have drupal experience mostly from two commercial projects and either one has been a success, not cms-wise either in other points of view...
<charlie-tca> you have to decide what will work for you, not us
<aacosta> yeah ive only use drupal once before
<aacosta> it was ok
<aacosta> i wish it would be easier
<knome> aacosta, there are tons of cms' in the web
<charlie-tca> I have xoops for one website and html for the other one I built
<knome> i have wordpress mu, wordpress mu, wordpress and hand-coded
<charlie-tca> teamcharliesangels.com is all html I wrote by hand
<knome> since my "total website platform switch" this year ;)
<charlie-tca> You're all wordpress now?
<knome> aacosta, selecting a cms is a matter of taste and need
<knome> yep.
<charlie-tca> neat!
<aacosta> i need to make a simple webpage for a business
<charlie-tca> Should be easier to maintain that way
<aacosta> probably just basic layout about us, services contact locations
<knome> charlie-tca, totally - gives me more time writing the blog and doing other things...
<aacosta> you know suer basic
<aacosta> i thought it was kidna hard using drupal for something as basic as that
<knome> aacosta, drupal might be a bit overkill, to say
<charlie-tca> Do they need php?
<charlie-tca> Do they need interaction with others in the website?
<aacosta> yeah i know
<charlie-tca> If not, use html in bluefish
<knome> some kind of cms is usually required by any client so they can modify the content themselves
<aacosta> yeah tahts why i wanted to use a cms
<aacosta> that way they can mess w it
<knome> aacosta, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<knome> aacosta, out of those that are free, php and not blog-oriented, i've heard most good about joomla
<aacosta> yeah joomla was my first choice actually since my neighbor is super into it
<charlie-tca> If you have tried about half of those, is that bad?
<knome> me? :)
<charlie-tca> me
<knome> heh, not really.
<charlie-tca> I think I have tried at least half of everything under free
<knome> i think i "only" have notable experience of drupal (yak), mediawiki (yak), textpattern and wordpress.
<aacosta> i think im going ti give joomala try
<knome> textpattern isn't that bad, but the decision to go wordpress was kind of intuitional
<charlie-tca> joomla should be good
<knome> wordpress is a bit better looking than textpattern.
<charlie-tca> I like moinmoin, twikiwiki, dokuwiki, joomla, wordpress, xoops
<knome> i've used textile a lot, and i like it.
<knome> imho it's way better than most of the wiki markup languages
<charlie-tca> so many choices, so little that works for each person
<knome> yep :)
<knome> though, i'm just building a site for a client with wordpress
<knome> the site has no news/blog section but a product catalog
<knome> ...which is built from the "blog articles" ;)
<charlie-tca> never thought of that.
<knome> the custom fields symbolise different models of a product (name/price)
<charlie-tca> makes sense, though
<knome> and that allows the site to have a product basket, where you can add items like in an eshop
<knome> though you can't order them from the site :)
<knome> i've taken the finnish translation and changed a lot of translation to fit better in the product catalog scheme
<knome> (the finnish translation for category was 'aihe', which is more like topic or subject, so i changed them to 'kategoria' which means.. uhm... category, obviously enough)
<ochosi> sorry to step in in the middle of this, but how's it going with the xubuntu-blog? any news on that, knome?
<aacosta> xubuntu blog thats pimp
<ochosi> oh, and "hi" btw :)
<knome> ochosi, nope. there is not yet a clear vision on where it should be set up and whether it shall aggregate posts or not.
<ochosi> mm, i see
<knome> most possibly it will be at (subdomain.)xubuntu.org and *not* aggregate posts from developer blogs
<ochosi> i wasn't really much around lately, i'm kinda super-busy atm, but i was reading the ml and it got kinda quiet there lately. so i thought i'd check in again
<knome> yep.
<knome> still thinking about it :)
<ochosi> so what would be the concept of it, if it's not planet-like?
<ochosi> something like an *official* news channel?
<knome> mmh. something like a team blog where we would write some forehead planned things.
<ochosi> hmm, sounds like extra work :)
<knome> totally!
<knome> i'm already writing for two personal blogs and one company blog
<ochosi> wow, that's a lot
<knome> kind of yes... ;)
<ochosi> so you all agree that this extra blog is a good idea?
<knome> i don't totally agree. i agree that only aggregated blogs would kind of make the blog a not-so-xubuntu-blog, because everybody is not always writing only about xubuntu
<ochosi> but adding a xubuntu-tag to those blog entries that are xubuntu-related is not an option?
<ochosi> (i'm really sorry, if you had this discussion many times before just let me know and i'll leave you alone :) )
<knome> it is, but even xubuntu-tagged blog entries are not completely xubuntu, if they are published on your personal blog
<ochosi> mhm, that makes sense
<knome> not really. this is something i've thought about a lot and haven't found an answer, so if we find one doing this...
<ochosi> the audience is different
<knome> also, every xubuntu-tagged blog is not even necessarily something we want to publish on "the official team blog"
<knome> and i think we can't affort to ask everybody (let's see, that's me and cody-somerville ;)) to use a yet another tag
<ochosi> so you think it's better to have a dedicated xubuntu blog - even if that means more work and less publishing - than having say a "xubuntu-team" tag?
<ochosi> hehe
<knome> not really.
<charlie-tca> Don't forget vinnl. He blogs more than some of us
<knome> ah, vinnl and charlie-tca of course;)
<knome> but i think vinnl does write relatively xubuntu-centric
<charlie-tca> You can always count on me having nothing
<knome> so have i done thus far when i've tagged something xubuntu
<knome> but that might not always be the case
<ochosi> cause if it really doesn't aggregate blogs like a planet, i have to say i agree with charlie-tca's concerns (mentioned a few weeks back) that it will be difficult to get people to write
<ochosi> -cause
<knome> ochosi, i really woudln't mind the extra work, honestly :(
<knome> that's true.
<ochosi> hehe
<knome> it's also a question of comfort.
<ochosi> so you think having a "xubuntu-team" tag wouldn't work?
<ochosi> cause it could really help with the comfort of posting on your personal blog
<knome> might work, but that would be duplicating stuff
<knome> i don't want to have both "xubuntu" and "xubuntu-team" tags
<ochosi> why not?
<knome> ok, i always could hide the xubuntu-team tag, but i still don't think that's so nice.
<knome> it's cruft on my database.
<Shmeck> hi all
<knome> hello sc
<knome> hello Shmeck
<ochosi> hi Shmeck
<charlie-tca> hello, Shmeck
<knome> takes precious HD space.
<knome> (ok, not so precious as in the 80's)
<ochosi> hm, yeah, well that really reduces the options, you know
<knome> ochosi, even if i did that, the other would also have to...
<knome> and i think cody-somerville is the most hesitant here
<ochosi> well, i don't even say everyone would have to
<knome> he wants the extra xubuntu team
<knome> +blog
<Shmeck> wow, warm reception :), so I'm looking for a tini-tiny linux for this REAL old pc, but there are a few catches
<ochosi> i'm just saying making this an option could help
<knome> rather than an another planet
<ochosi> with getting people to write more
<knome> Shmeck, how much ram?
 * charlie-tca too slow when knome is around
<knome> charlie-tca, ;)
<Shmeck> knome: exactly :) it supposed to have a 192m
<ochosi> yeah, knome is typing like crazy :)
<knome> Shmeck, how much do you have?
<charlie-tca> 192mb is perfect
<knome> ochosi, we would need an editor.
<knome> ochosi, he could read and modify the aggregated posts if needed
<Shmeck> knome: but, memcheck says different
<knome> Shmeck, what does it say then? :)
<knome> ochosi, and add the "monthly" team reports there, for example
<ochosi> knome, hm, that's true on the one hand, but on the other hand it's people's responsibilities to post what they think is "xubuntu-team-blog"-worthy
<Shmeck> well, it doesn't, meaning i've got a 128 and a 64 cards, one of them should be fine, right?
<knome> ochosi, or as an alternative to editing the posts, he could write there about somebody writing something and making little summaries about posts.
<ochosi> knome, monthly team reports sounds like a really good idea. that would be a lot more accessible on a blog than on the ubuntu wiki
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but they still need to be submitted to the wiki
<ochosi> knome, what you're describing there is actually running a blog :)
<knome> charlie-tca, true, but not many *users* go to the wiki reading them
<charlie-tca> They are printed in the weekly news too
<saketh> hi does anyone know how to replace xfwm4 with metacity?
<knome> ochosi, yes, kind of, except you wouldn't have to produce all the content *yourself* and it would be a burden to one guy only, not a small burden for everyone.
<ochosi> charlie-tca, when i first went to the ubuntu wiki i wasn't sure whether this was something internal or actually meant for public viewing
<Shmeck> knome: so iv'e heard of xubuntu (or just one of it's versions) to need only ~128 for live cd, any truth to that?
<knome> ochosi, (i know that last sentence doesn't really fit the OS way of thinking ;>)
<saketh> i mean i can switch window managers to metacity, but i cant change themes
<knome> Shmeck, charlie-tca is the master in that.
<knome> Shmeck, he's run xubuntu with 128
<mib486> after a fresh install, xubuntu won't let me log-in, the xsession errors log says something like "cannot access the /home/myname/.ICEauthority" i cannot pastebin it cuz itz on a laptop that does not have internet connection. the suggestion that the "debug" gives is to re-start in failsafe mode and correct the error from a terminal, i dunno how to do that, could someone please help? thanks
<charlie-tca> mib486: sounds like permissions are wrong. You need to chown /home/USER to your login name
<knome> charlie-tca, right, i've never read the weekly news that closely, so i don't know if others do
<charlie-tca> I do
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: it will run slowly with 128
<ochosi> knome, hmm, but don't blog authors do that as well? quoting and summarizing other blogs? (i've actually never *seriously* run a blog)
<knome> charlie-tca, ochosi: also xubuntu has a way much smaller audience than hugebuntu
<charlie-tca> You can run one app at a time
<knome> ochosi, sure.
<mib486> charlie-tca: exactly! indeed it says "Permission denied" to a lot of things in the debug output, so what should i exactly do? (im a newbie) and if its possible id like to understand why is it telling so, thanks
<knome> ochosi, but authoring a blog is *mostly* about your own thoughts in the end
<charlie-tca> Ever used root to access the /home directory?
<Shmeck> charlie-tca: no problem with slow, only problem is to get it booting, which something i meanwhile wasn't able to do, but i only tried ubuntu so far (new to linux guy 0.o)
<ochosi> knome, don't get me wrong, i think a blog editor (or someone responsible for it) is a must, but burdening that person with summarizing ... i don't know. the question with that is: from where should he take those articles and summarize them? the *internet*?
<Shmeck> charlie-tca, so so i need a specific version of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: go to http://xubuntu.org/get and download 9.04. It will work, but it takes a long time to boot the livecd
<Shmeck> charlie-tca: I have all night :D
<Shmeck> thanks
<charlie-tca> mib486: you will need to go to a tty, and then login.
<charlie-tca> If you can't log in there, then you boot to recovery mode
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: good luck
<knome> (if anyone wants to follow the xubuntu blog discussion further, please join #xubuntu-devel, we moved it there)
<charlie-tca> mib486: when you get the recovery menu, choose "root"
<mib486> charlie-tca: following the debug advice i reboot in "terminal-failsafe" and now ive a terminal window that i can type in, i dunno how to go to a tty and i dunno how to get to the recovery menu, sorry :D
<charlie-tca> type in the terminal then.
<charlie-tca> cd /home
<mib486> ok
<charlie-tca> hit enter after each line
<mib486> done
<charlie-tca> ls
<charlie-tca> what does it give?
<mib486> lost+found myname
<charlie-tca> sudo chown -R myname:myname /home/myname
<charlie-tca> enter your login password when it asks
<Shmeck> charlie-tca, while second-thinking this I reviewd the xubuntu.org/get page, it sais a minimum of 192 for livecd, any chance it just won't boot?
<charlie-tca> always a chance. We use 192 for a safe limit. It booted here using 128, and installed from alternate cd using 64mb
<mib486> charlie-tca: done
<aacosta> so how do i go about installing joomla
<aacosta> http://allforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/05/installing-joomla-in-ubuntu-tutorial.html
<charlie-tca> mib486: now restart the system
<mib486> ok
<mib486> how?
<charlie-tca> sudo shutdown -r now
<mib486> ok
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: I was even able to boot the desktop with 64mb after installing
<charlie-tca> I booted with 128mb to the live cd, and ran an install, but it took 17 hours to run
<Shmeck> wow
<charlie-tca> Like I say, it might be a bit slow to install
<charlie-tca> Installation from the alternate cd is *only* about 4 hours
<charlie-tca> That´s why we give 192mb minimum on the website.
<charlie-tca> It could take up to 45 minutes to get the desktop to show up in the live cd at 128mb
<Shmeck> and that's what i'm considering right now, but I really think I could work with a smaller distribution
<mib486> charlie-tca: it gives the same error, it won't let me in
<charlie-tca> did not give any errors before?
<charlie-tca> try 'ls -lA | more' in the terminal, and see who owns the files
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: after the install, it seems to boot up within two minutes, and works.
<mib486> charlie-tca: sorry charlie, was that for me?
<Shmeck> OK ill test the memory again in different combinations to see where i stand
<charlie-tca> mib486: did not give any errors before?
<charlie-tca> good, Shmeck
<Shmeck> meanwhile ill get the alternate cd
<Shmeck> ciao then :)
<mib486> charlie-tca: no it didnt, it is a fresh install, no errors at all, i boot it many times in 2 days and its the first time that it gives such an error
<charlie-tca> mib486: try 'ls -lA | more' in the terminal, and see who owns the files
<mib486> charlie-tca: lots of lines came out but ALL of em have myname myname at the beginning
<mib486> charlie-tca: even .ICEauthority (the last line of the debug output)
<charlie-tca> okay, mib486. What are the permissions of .ICEauthority?
<mib486> charlie-tca: what do you mean?
<charlie-tca> rwxrwxrwx?
<mib486> charlie-tca: ah u might mean this -rw----------
<charlie-tca> that is the one
<charlie-tca> okay, try cd /home
<mib486> also .dmrc and .esd_auth and gtk-bookmarks have the same permissions (among the ones im able to see now)
<mib486> another one is .recently-used.xbel
<mib486> and .Xauthority
<mib486> im in /home now
<charlie-tca> ls
<charlie-tca> who owns "myname"?
<mib486> the output of "ls" in "/home" is "lost+found   myname"
<charlie-tca> rwxrwxrwx?
<charlie-tca> oh, ls -l
<mib486> alright ill copy it letter by letter, it'll take a min
<mib486> total 28
<mib486> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 date and time lost+found
<mib486> drwx------ 28 myname myname 12288 date and time myname
<charlie-tca> okay, time for changes again. hit enter after each line
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod u+rwx /home/myname
<mib486> sure
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod g+rwx /home/myname
<mib486> done
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod o+rwx /home/myname
<mib486> and done
<charlie-tca> sudo shutdown -r now
<charlie-tca> restarting again
<mib486> done
<mib486> what did we do?
<charlie-tca> we made your /home writeable by you
<charlie-tca> and writeable by the system when it boots
<aacosta> when ever i try to play a song on vlc
<aacosta> it mysteriously closes
<charlie-tca> it should now show rwxrwxrwx for ls -l /home
<mib486> what does rwx mean btw?
<aacosta> any mp3 pretty much
<aacosta> should i apt-get remove vlc
<aacosta> and then install it again?
<aacosta> or why is it doing that
<charlie-tca> read, write, executable by owner, user, group
<charlie-tca> aacosta: I don't know
<mib486> charlie-tca: (same error) what do i do? restart in terminal failsafe again?
<aacosta> yeah its really weird
<aacosta> i have to use movie player
<aacosta> to play mp3s
<aacosta> i really like vlc too
<charlie-tca> mib486: yes
<mib486> it says "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users."
<mib486> so we made it? :D
<mib486> we broke into the system? :D
<charlie-tca> we broke it again
<charlie-tca> did it let you in?
<mib486> no, it let me in the terminal
<charlie-tca> okay.
<Shmeck> i'm back
<charlie-tca> cd /home
<mib486> when it wasnt lettin me in before i restart in failsafe terminal mode and it told me what i pasted u before
<aacosta> yup same error
<aacosta> i removed it
<mib486> im there
<aacosta> reinsalled
<aacosta> it still does the ssame thing
<charlie-tca> yeah, we will try again, mib486
<aacosta> imon xubuntu 9.04 for powerpc
<Shmeck> so, lucky me
<mib486> aacosta: just try to delete the VLC folder
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: did it work?
<aacosta> what do you mean?
<Shmeck> first thing i've done was shifting the cards one slot -> memcheck -> no errors!
<Shmeck> so uhm, kubuntu was the cd in the drive (don't kill me guys)
<mib486> aacosta: sometimes u just need to delete an application's folder in order to make the system re-create it in a right way
<Shmeck> so it's running right now
<charlie-tca> Than Xubuntu should work really good
<aacosta> ok
<aacosta> where would the folder be?
<mib486> dunno bout that :D
<aacosta> hahaha
<Shmeck> anyway, it's wierd,  that pc was laying there, it didn't boot till just right now (years)
<aacosta> in etc?
<charlie-tca> aacosta: look in /home/username/ for a . file
<mib486> search it up on google, someone else might experienced the same error and maybe there's a workaround
<charlie-tca> mib486: rady to try again
<charlie-tca> ?
<Shmeck> weve had 3 different machines since
<mib486> charlie-tca: sure :D
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: sounds like the memory slot is bad
<charlie-tca> mib486: cd /home
<mib486> imthere
<Shmeck> of course
<charlie-tca> mib486: sudo chmod g-w /home/myname
<Shmeck> this great leap brings me a step further, the original reason i'm looking for linux
<mib486> charlie-tca: done
<charlie-tca> mib486: sudo chmod o-w /home/myname
<charlie-tca> try another restart
<mib486> charlie-tca: done, but shouldn't it be -R ?
<mib486> yes
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> no -R
<mib486> oik
<mib486> ok
<mib486> i thought it had to be recursive
<charlie-tca> we didn't -R those before, did you
<Shmeck> i'm joining this course a few months from now, it's an intense course involving different technologies, my background is actually embedded development, but this course involves linux also, and as I have absolutely no experince in linux, i thought it'd be a good idea to experiment with it now
<charlie-tca> great, Shmeck . This is a good place to start
<mib486> charlie-tca: no no, not at all mate, i was just wondering if it had to be -R or not
<charlie-tca> no -R
<mib486> charlie-tca: but i typed what u said
<charlie-tca> It should work, I hope, now
<Shmeck> the objective now is to study as much as possible
<mib486> charlie-tca: im really hopeful this time... this laptop is giving me such a hard time u cant even imagine
<mib486> charlie-tca: nothing man... same error... uff
<Shmeck> i'd appreciate your (and I mean everyone lurking on this channel) ideas
<charlie-tca> Yes, I can. I have had to reinstall when it screwed my permissions up before
<charlie-tca> what same error? the .dmrc needs 644 one?
<mib486> charlie-tca: so u think i should re-insall? but i didnt change anything at all
<mib486> charlie-tca: no that was in between, now its giving me the original one, long list that ends up with .ICEAuthority not accessible
<charlie-tca> try something first. what is 'ls -la .dmrc'
<charlie-tca> should be myname and -rw-------
<charlie-tca> mib486: you could rm any file starting with /home/myname/. and try again. That should rebuild the files for you
<mib486> yes
<mib486> charlie-tca: thatz what it was -rw--------
<charlie-tca> your in a terminal
<charlie-tca> try cd /
<charlie-tca> ls -l /home
<charlie-tca> see if that is root and rwxr-xr-x
<mib486> [00:24] <mib486> total 28
<mib486> [00:25] <mib486> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 date and time lost+found
<mib486> [00:25] <mib486> drwx------ 28 myname myname 12288 date and time myname
<mib486> same thing that it gave before
<mib486> no wait
<mib486> im sorry
<mib486> the second one is drwx-xr-x
<mib486> and then equal as it follows
<mib486> ill re-write it sorry ;D
<mib486> total 28
<charlie-tca> okay
<mib486> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 date and time lost+found
<mib486> drwx-xr-x 28 myname myname 12288 date and time myname
<mib486> that is correct
<charlie-tca> those are right
<charlie-tca> now try 'ls -l | more' and look at home
<Shmeck> charlie-tca, umm, how long do you think it will take to format a 10g hdd. it's 2am right now so..
<Shmeck> having 192 ram and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> mib486: it also needs to be root and rwxr-xr-x
<charlie-tca> Shmeck: not sure, mine are 40gb and take a couple hours
<charlie-tca> at 128mb
<charlie-tca> I would think maybe 1/2 hour at the most, but might be closer to 10 minutes
<mib486> charlie-tca: so we need to change it as we did before but instead of myname myname it has to be root root right?
<Shmeck> so its (couple hours)*192/(4*128)
<Shmeck> :P
<charlie-tca> Yeah, with 192mb, it should only be a couple hours. It is much faster than 128mb
<charlie-tca> mib486: yeah, here we go
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod u+rwx /home
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod g+rx /home
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod o+rx /home
<charlie-tca> It was rwx------- right?
<Shmeck> charlie-tca, could you translate those last lines to english please?, i only understood some:
<charlie-tca> sudo is use root, chmod is change the permissions, u=user g=group o=other
<Shmeck> from "sudo chmod u+rwx /home" i understood: sudo (as administrator, right?) chmod (unix's chmod)
#xubuntu 2009-06-30
<charlie-tca> r=read, w=write, x=executable
<charlie-tca> the dash means the permission is denied
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> mib486: lose you yet
<charlie-tca> ?
<Shmeck> I didn't get the /home part
<Shmeck> who is denied? to what?
<charlie-tca> change the permissions for /home only
<charlie-tca> any - when reading permissions means that item is not set
<charlie-tca> thus rwxr-xr-x means allow the user to read, write, execute
<charlie-tca> allow the group to read and execute only, same for other
<charlie-tca> group and other can not write to the directory
<charlie-tca> specifying /home means you won't mod all the directories and files in this directory, but only /home
<Shmeck> oh
<Shmeck> lovely, and thanks for that complete walkthrough there :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> it just seems easy to me. but I do use command --help alot
<Shmeck> i better get used to it ;)
<charlie-tca> terminal is your friend
<goldrake> and man is your teacher
<charlie-tca> whether you use Ctrl+Alt+f2 or just use a terminal, command --help
<charlie-tca> is that where man fits in!
<charlie-tca> I just thought it was there to confuse me more than normal
<Shmeck> I think I love this channel :D
<charlie-tca> I guess we do have to remember 'man command' also helps sometimes
<charlie-tca> mib486: any luck this time?
<Shmeck> ok, alternate cd is downloaded, off to install
<Shmeck> catch you guys later
<mib486> sorry, im having some girls issues, brb
<mib486> charlie-tca: alright im back
<mib486> im sorry
<mib486> where were we?
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> we were gonna change the permissions for home itself
<charlie-tca> so, cd /
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod u+rwx /home
<mib486> yes
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod g+rx /home
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod o+rx /home
<mib486> u might want to know that "/" root is mounted on "/" and "/home" is on another partition
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod g-w /home
<charlie-tca> does not matter.
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod o-w /home
<mib486> done with the "others" as well
<charlie-tca> restart again
<charlie-tca> sudo shutdown -r now
<mib486> done
<charlie-tca> Can't think of anything else. I sure this one works
<mib486> listen though, i had an idea
<charlie-tca> go
<mib486> my CMOS battery doesnt work and so at every boot i have to press f1 to go on
<mib486> this was not a prob till i changed the date and time on xubuntu's date and time as root, before it had 1st january 2000
<mib486> could this screw things up?
<mib486> same error anyway...
<charlie-tca> yes
<mib486> oh IM SORRY
<mib486> should have mentioned it before :D
<mib486> didnt think it was important
<mib486> SORRY
<charlie-tca> I think it could be the date screwing things up
<mib486> but now when i get to the log-in screen it has the old date
<charlie-tca> I am trying to remember it the effect that had when I left the date wrong
<charlie-tca> Linux should be picking the date up from bios. If you don't reset the date at boot time, it will be wrong.
<charlie-tca> The files are dated wrong. That might be the issue here, but I don't know for sure.
<mib486> but even when i wrote this before drwx------ 2 root root 16384 date and time lost+found it was saying january 2000
<mib486> well, it all happens after i changed it so i guess thatz what it is
<charlie-tca> The permissions were wrong, that is always a problem. directories should be rwxr-xr-x or you can't always execute the files in them
<mib486> so according to what ur saying i only have to get into the bios and modify date and time up to today and thatz it?
<charlie-tca> but I am out of ideas now. If now one else can do anything, it is time to reinstall, I am afraid.
<charlie-tca> Try it
<mib486> alright
<mib486> no big deal
<mib486> its a fresh install so no files are gonna get lost
<charlie-tca> I gotta go now. good luck
<mib486> thanks man
<mib486> i appreciate it
<mib486> bye
<jbrew> I installed Ubuntu on the 2nd hd on my desktop.  It will not boot.  I get an "unable to execute '/sbin/getty' fot ttyx no such file or directory" message then the screen goes blank
<jbrew> sorry xubuntu
<jbrew> tty main processes all also terminated with status 225.  Any suggestions
<jadez03> Hello, recent switch to xubuntu here. Loving xfce
<cjones> where does synaptic install phpbb?
<jadez03> ~/.phpbb i would guess
<duckwars> hello channel
 * jadez03 waves
<duckwars> I'm ubernoob
<duckwars> I am literally installing 9.04 on my dad's P2 right now
<duckwars> and interested in turning it into a VNC server
<jadez03> 9.04 is what i'm running
<jadez03> loving it
<jadez03> you can VNC it quite easily
<cjones> can anybody go to www.katriders.com and tell me if they get a database error?
<jadez03> vB loads fine for me
<jadez03> althought you have some stuff off
<jadez03> The requested URL /sendmessage.php was not found on this server.
<cjones> that was wierd thanks
<jadez03> Yep
<jadez03> I amm incredibly bored
<jadez03> Hmm. I am relatively new to xfce, anyone know where I can figure out the special laptop key configuration? (My media play / pause / next / volume keys on my laptop)
<duckwars> sorry i was gone
<duckwars> my real end goal is to make a server I can mount like a harddrive on my desktop in OS X
<duckwars> and an apple "genius" said it needs to be a VNC server
<duckwars> but I've run into geniuses that weren't so smart
<duckwars> right now I have the drive behind an apple airport extreme which has a usb port which actually quite easily shares the drive
<duckwars> okay... trying to install xubuntu and I got the error "segmentation fault"
<duckwars> *Preparing restricted drivers...
<duckwars> *Starting kernel event manager...
<duckwars> *Loading hardware drivers...
<duckwars> udevd-event[2408]: 'path_id /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3/mouse1 abnormal exit
<duckwars> segmentation fault
<duckwars> that's it exactly... any ideas?
<travissein> my applications menu went missing from the xfce4-panel... how do I resolve this???
<jadez03> travissein,
<jadez03> right click on your panel
<jadez03> select 'add to panel'
<travissein> tried it
<travissein> it's not there
<travissein> XFCE Menu
<travissein> it's really weird
<jadez03> scroll all the way to the bottom and select XFC....what
<jadez03> hmmm
<travissein> i uninstalled Xubuntu-Desktop and XFCE4, now I can't reinstall it; keeps saying build error
<travissein> So now I'm just using gnome :/
<jadez03> are you building your own?
<travissein> i'm just doing sudu apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<jadez03> did you do a sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop to remove it?
<travissein> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ... E: Broken packages"
<travissein> yes
<jadez03> aye
<jadez03> that's why
<jadez03> let me link you to something
<jadez03> xubuntu-desktop is a dummy package
<travissein> what does that mean?
<jadez03> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jadez03> "If you decide you want to remove Xfce, it's not enough to go to Synaptic Package Manager and remove the xubuntu-desktop package, as that is just an empty package that points to all the software packages that make up a default Xubuntu installation. Removing the pointer package won't remove all the packages it points to. "
<travissein> holy cow that's a big command
<jadez03> yeah, it's pretty intense
<travissein> thank you man :)
<travissein> really appreciate it; let me see how this goes
<jadez03> no problem, i just learned about this stuff
<jadez03> i hope it works for you
<travissein> gracias :P
<jadez03> make sure and read the command before you execute
<jadez03> i don't want to help you break your install :(
<travissein> ill let you know how it works; just currently installing wah!cade :P
<jadez03> :P
<travissein> lol no worries if it does break
<travissein> it's a fresh install
<jadez03> good good
<jadez03> notice at the end of the remove xubuntu command, there's the && denominator, and then install ubuntu-desktop
<jadez03> will likely fix your applications issue, since you probably deleted the app and the applet :P
<travissein> we'll see :P
<travissein> it's chugging along now
<travissein> had some dependencies that the command wanted to remove that werent installed
<travissein> like xfce-lib-menu or something
<travissein> which was probably my missing file
<travissein> no good :( still no fcking menu lol
<travissein> wait for it.... i think i see xfce menu now XD
<travissein> YAY
<duckwars> My Pentium II computer has been trying to install xubuntu 8 for like an hour
<Guest16404> Anyone active for support with PS3?
<nikolam> hi.
<nikolam> I have a problem adding user to a system
<nikolam> I am using 8.04LTS 64bit
<nikolam> I just deleted user from Users and Groups and deleted its home dir
<nikolam> deluser command is saying that user does not exist anymore.
<nikolam> Yet, Users and groups applet refuses to make new user with the same user name as before, stating, user with that name already exist
<nikolam> So I have 2 system tools saying opposite things (?) and I can Not add user now (!(
<nikolam> Solved by removing user group that user belongs to, together with removing user.
<nikolam> Answered by jpds on #ubuntu
<nikolam> Alsop stated that that behaviour is somewhat changed in later versions
<jadez03> yawn
<nikolam> hi
<jadez03> how goes it tonight
<SiDi> nikolam: thanks for the info
 * jadez03 is ready to reseat his CPU's heatsink....out of boredome
<jadez03> -e...
<nunu> hi, can anyone tell me why my resolution always resets itself to 1600x1200 after a reboot AND session save? where to I change those things in xubuntu? is there a GUI way? or do I need to change the xorg.conf?
<joodoo> Howdy.  Can anyone point me to a tutorial or info on how to encrypt my home directory post install?
<Drunkard> sure
<Drunkard> http://pupeno.com/blog/encrypted-home-in-ubuntu2
<Drunkard> read it
<joodoo> Cheers!
<Drunkard> but
<Drunkard> i've have to reinstall your existing if u want to use encrypted partition
<Drunkard> and ... just curious, for what ?
<joodoo> Just data security for personal/financial info.
<Drunkard> i've tested vostro 1500 ( dell ) with arch-linux, pc-bsd, xubunt and freebsd
<Drunkard> unfortunatlly for me, xubuntu shows the maximum perfomance
<Drunkard> with graff use of course
<SiDi> why unfortunately ?
<Drunkard> for many years i used only the bsd family
<Drunkard> and now, i just .. lost in world of modern linux )
<Drunkard> all so strange
<TheSheep> performance isw overrated
<Drunkard> sorry for my english, but what exactly meaning of word <overrated> you are using
<Drunkard> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=overrated
<Drunkard> from the other side, the time i spen to get full working bsd with grafic / office support / audio-video / flash / pdf / icq / etc .. - is about 2 days of unstopable bulding from ports
<Drunkard> in xubuntu i did it for 30 minutes
<Shmeck> afternoon guys
<Shmeck> anyone here?
<SiDi> No
<SiDi> we're sleeping
<lean2501> hi! how can i remove the boot loading xubuntu screen? i want only it to display the console output
<SiDi> lean2501: remove usplash from your system
<lean2501> ah thanks!
<Drunkard> ' declare
<Drunkard> Dim WshShell, objEnv, strComputerName, str2Search4, oShell
<Drunkard> ' set
<Drunkard> Set oShell = WScript.CreateObject("WSCript.shell")
<Drunkard> Set WshShell = CreateObject("Wscript.Shell")
<Drunkard> Set objEnv = WshShell.Environment("PROCESS")
<Drunkard> strComputerName = objEnv("COMPUTERNAME")
<Drunkard> str2Search4 = "srt"
<Drunkard> ' program
<Drunkard> If strComputerName <> "" Then
<Drunkard>    If InStr(CStr(Trim(LCase(strComputerName))), str2Search4) = 0 Then
<Drunkard>       'do something
<Drunkard> 	oShell.run "notepad.exe"
<Drunkard>    Else
<Drunkard>       'do something different
<Drunkard> 	oShell.run "cmd.exe"
<Drunkard>    End If
<Drunkard> End If
<Drunkard> ' destroy
<Drunkard> Set objEnv = Nothing
<Drunkard> Set WshShell = Nothing
<Drunkard> Set oShell = Nothing
<Drunkard> f**me ... sry guys
<Drunkard> wrong window
<Slonkie> Lol
<ablomen> how dare you, its windows code too! ;)
<SiDi> what the hell is that language ?
<Drunkard> it's VBscript
<SiDi> i see..
<SiDi> its dirty :D
<Drunkard> )
<Drunkard> dealing with problems of everest corp. edition
<Drunkard> i've created logon script, but it also works when users are using remote desktops, so i need to check the computer name first
<SiDi> That sounds so easy to break.
<ablomen> SiDi, to be fair, thats just keeping true to the os's philosophy ;)
<Drunkard> what do you mean SiDi ?
<Drunkard> it's second plan, the first one is the oscinventory + glpi on bsd
<Drunkard> much easier for me, but the policy of the company is to use windows
<Drunkard> ;-(
<Drunkard> as golden middle i think it will be everest dealing with mysql database on bsd
<SiDi> Drunkard: if you need the computerName thingy to authenticate
<SiDi> then you just need to know the one of the remote machine and change yours
<SiDi> that sounds feasible
<Drunkard> hmm .. nope, it's just logon script for statistics ( GP )
<Shmeck> i'm trying to install my wireless USB adapter, but i'm clueless
<Shmeck> it's a d-link dwl-g122
<Shmeck> it appears on lsusb
<Shmeck> oh, when installing xubuntu it failed to 'configure ... to work with DHCP'
<Shmeck> how do i fix this?
<SiDi> Shmeck: this card has worked out of the box since years ..
<johnrdavisjr> What would be the best ubuntu spin to use for audio recording?
<Shmeck> well, it doesn't probably because of the failed configuration stage when unstalling xubuntu
<SiDi> Shmeck: the drivers are either in rt2400-source, rt2500-source  or rt2570-source packages
<SiDi> johnrdavisjr: Ubuntu studio, or if you know which app you want and if it doesnt work with PulseAudio, Xubuntu
<ablomen> johnrdavisjr, well ubuntu studio has tons of stuff installed by default, but you can also add those to [x|k|?]ubuntu offcourse
<Shmeck> SiDi: and having xubuntu 9.04 means I should have them already?
<ablomen> oh
<SiDi> Shmeck: if you had your dongle plugged during the install i suppose it should be installed yes
<Shmeck> oh, it wasn't
<SiDi> Shmeck: otherwise the "new hardware" tray icon should be around (im not sure if it works for wifi dongles though)
<SiDi> lsusb | grep g122 please Shmeck
<Shmeck> it appears there
<johnrdavisjr> SiDi & ablomen: I have tried the ubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntustudio versions and have found that making it record skype conversations required
<johnrdavisjr> does anyone have any idea how to record skype conversations?
<SiDi> Shmeck: i need to know which revision it is, please show me the line about it
<Shmeck> oh, sorry, be right back, (second computer)
<SiDi> johnrdavisjr: ask skype to develop such a feature. Their app is proprietary, hard to do it on their sight
<SiDi> johnrdavisjr: a workaround would be to record the sound of your whole system (or maybe pulseaudio has tools for recording an app's audio output)
<SiDi> you should ask in #ubuntustudio or in #pulseaudio
<johnrdavisjr> thanks SiDi
<ablomen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119575 << first hit on google (http://www.google.com/search?q=record+skype+ubuntu)
<Shmeck> SiDi: is RT73 the number you are looking for?
<Shmeck> (btw it sais C1 on the stick itself)
<johnrdavisjr> ablomen: I have attempted to do that; however it does not work with my setup
<ablomen> ah ok
<SiDi> Shmeck: okey i know which dongle it is
<SiDi> Shmeck: the problem is knowing which of the three rt2x00 drivers is the best *.*
<ablomen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToRecordSkypeCalls << there is also a ubuntu wiki page btw
<SiDi> Shmeck: try to install rt2570-source
<johnrdavisjr> ablomen: I have googled this till my fingers bleed and nothing works
<Shmeck> how can i get a linux package in windows?
<Shmeck> (linux pc is the offline one we are discussing)
<ablomen> Shmeck, http://ns2.canonical.com/
<ablomen> Shmeck, here you can search trough the official repositories and download the packages
<Shmeck> great, thanks :)
<Shmeck> umm.. which of the downloads is the right one?
<Shmeck> .gz?
<SiDi> .deb
<Shmeck> oh, got it
<SiDi> http://ns2.canonical.com/jaunty/all/rt2570-source/download
<Shmeck> putting on disk-on-key, loading to linux pc, and..?
<SiDi> and sudo dpkg -i packagename
<SiDi> or double click on it, as you prefer :d
<Shmeck> dependency is not satisfyable? :|
<SiDi> download the missing packages then
<Shmeck> dependency is not satisfiable: debhelper
<Shmeck> does that mean i should get debhelper?
<SiDi> You need rutilt and wireless-tools
<SiDi> and debhelper
<SiDi> rt2570-source needs them
<SiDi> http://ns2.canonical.com/jaunty/wireless-tools
<SiDi> http://ns2.canonical.com/jaunty/rutilt
<SiDi> i'm checking the deps for debhelper
<SiDi> http://ns2.canonical.com/jaunty/all/debhelper/download
<Shmeck> yeah, this one asks for dpkg
<SiDi> dpkg-dev ?
<SiDi> you may need po-debconf too
<Shmeck> it seems I may need a lot more =
<Shmeck> =\
<Shmeck> it would have been alot easier if I had internet connection :P
<SiDi> Shmeck: indeed :p
<Shmeck> dpkg_dev need patch
<Shmeck> that is just sad
<Shmeck> ok, patch and dpkg installed
<Shmeck> now it asks for html2text
<Shmeck> =\
<Shmeck> god this thing is terrible
<Shmeck> it needs gettext
<Shmeck> awesome!!
<Shmeck> got the wireless working
<Shmeck> thank you sooo much SiDi
<Shmeck> i installed this guy : http://ns2.canonical.com/jaunty/rutilt
<SiDi> you're welcome :D
<Shmeck> and now it works :)
<SiDi> btw Shmeck
<Shmeck> ooh, off to logon from the linux
<SiDi> i'm now wondering... the packages are probably on the CD :|
<Shmeck> yes?
<SiDi> thats to be checked, but maybe we could have done it faster
<Shmeck> it doesn't matter now that I can use apt-get install :)
<Shmeck> be right back
<shmeck_> :)
<shmeck_> SiDi: now writing from xubuntu
<SiDi> shmeck_: :)
<Shmeck> ok, time to see what this machine can do
<Shmeck> hehe, it's 5pm, I didn't eat anything today :|
<Shmeck> but at least I got xubuntu to work with the wireless stick :D
<SiDi> you should eat first
<SiDi> we dont have any app that cooks instead of you
<SiDi> (for the moment !)
<Shmeck> that is left for linux over ARM
<Shmeck> and linux over the stove
<SiDi> cooking over ip !
<SiDi> there is a protocol for controlling coffee pots over ip already
<Shmeck> ooh, 117 updates available :P
<Shmeck> I only have 2 gigs left on this pc :|
<SiDi> size of the HDD ?
<Shmeck> hehe 10 gigs
<Shmeck> it's an ancient pc i brought back from the dead
<Shmeck> at first it refused booting for an unknown reason, after many hours of looking for the problem i shifted the memory card slots, and it booted
<Shmeck> OK, off to eat while open office downloads itself
<Shmeck> ;)
<Shmeck> btw, alt+f2 and "terminal" doesn't work for me :|
<Shmeck> wait.. I don't know what I did, but now it runs fine =\
<Shmeck> i'm back
<cody-somerville> welcome back
<Shmeck> thanksm good to be back
<Shmeck> :P
<Shmeck> internet is down again though=\
<Shmeck> on the xubuntu
<Shmeck> i think the usb stick is faulty..
<Shmeck> it tends to disappear from the lsusb
<Shmeck> a shame
<SiDi> Shmeck: then yes likely
<SiDi> Shmeck: abut your Alt+F2 question : the name of the term is xfce4-terminal
<SiDi> i personally boud it to Alt+F3 :D
<slow-motion> hi
<Torgoton2> I just installed Xubuntu 8.10 on an old laptop and have no GUI. I'd appreciate some tips.
<th0r> Torgoton2: you might check dmesg and messages for indications of what went wrong
<Torgoton2> th0r: Thanks. The GUI seems to work, that is, I get a display, but it looks like about 120x80 pixels of the desktop blown up to 640x480, and no cursor displays. The Xorg log is big, too, and I'm not sure what to look for.
<th0r> Torgoton2: you might try to force a reconfig of X with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh'
<th0r> Torgoton2: beyond that, I am not real familiar with X
<twig11> Anybody here who can give me some assistance installing Xubuntu 9.04 from the desktop cd on an older PC?
<twig11> Anybody here at all?
<knome> !ask | twig11
<ubottu> twig11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twig11> When I boot from the Desktop CD, I select English as the language, "Try Xubuntu without any change to your computer," and I get the splash screen for awhile. Then it switches to a command prompt. What can I do from there. I'm mostly a novice.
<twig11> I'm at the command prompt now.
<twig11> It isn't a name-brand box, but the processor says it's AuthenticAMD, about 1GHz, and it's got 512 Mb of RAM
<knome> have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<twig11> I didn't see that option on the menu when I booted up. Where do I select that?
<twig11> knome: found it.
<twig11> knome: booting...
<twig11> knome: and I'm back at the command prompt. Any ideas?
<knome> mhm.
<knome> sounds weird
<knome> what happens if you run 'startx' ?
<twig11> how?
<twig11> knome: what is startx?
<knome> in the command prompt, just type it and press enter
<knome> startx should start the x server (graphical environment)
<Raggs_> hi knome
<knome> hello Raggs_
<Torgoton2> th0/part
<wolfgang> what is the easiest ftp server to set up to work witha web server
<jadez03> wolfang,
<jadez03> the famous easy to use win32 graphical client FileZilla is available in synaptic
<wolfgang> sweet
<wolfgang> yeah thatsa what i thought iabout using
<wolfgang> but i could try vsftpd and maybe use webmin
<wolfgang> if i choose to use a gui
<wolfgang> right?
<wolfgang> for filezilla how do i set up the ftp server first?
<wolfgang> yeah sorry
<wolfgang> simple questions no one needs to answe them
<wolfgang> i already answer them myself just have a bada habbit of thinking outload (err typing it out)
<donnat> I'm getting uber slow OpenGL in games (less than 1 frame every 10 seconds). But SDL games, Compiz, and glxgears (750FPS) are fine. <http://pastebin.com/m3e0e8fc9>
<uofm49426> hey i want some advice form someone that has a ati x1200 or legacy ati
<uofm49426> would you trust the opensource driver upgrade to xubuntu 904 or stay with 8.10
<wolfgang> where is my ftp home deirectory
<wolfgang> nevermind found it
<uofm49426> anyone have ati
<uofm49426> video
<wolfgang> but for example if i want to place files on my www folder how would i do that?
<jadez03> haha, wolfgang, filezilla is self explanatory, if you want the GUI
<jadez03> use quickconnect
<jadez03> username: pass:
<jadez03> then you'll likely (if your host has given you root) be in the root of your webserver
<wolfgang> so i wouldnt have to change my ftp directory to be the same as www directory
<jadez03> to make it accessible online you want to put your files in /public_html/
<jadez03> oh
<jadez03> no i don't think so
<wolfgang> ok let install the filezilla client
<jadez03> uofm49426,
<jadez03> it depends on what you want to do
<jadez03> i'm on the latest opensource driver on my ATI and everything runs beautifully, save openGL for games...thats maybe 10fps
<jadez03> but flash, videos, all of that, is perfect
<uofm49426> i have x1200 laptop video
<uofm49426> runing 8.10 i dont like the fglrx because it so choppy with screensavers
<uofm49426> and anything 3d\
<uofm49426> i use the run file from ati
<uofm49426> i guess i want it to run as well as it can
<wolfgang> what port is ftp thru?
<wolfgang> dang this is weird i though i disabled anonymous login
<uofm49426> jadez what card you have
<wolfgang> under the vsftpd.conf i cahnge anonymous_enabled=YES to NO and i can log in anonymously through filezilla
<wolfgang> and i dont have access to www
<wolfgang> only to ftp
<wolfgang> theres a way to change what my home ftp directory is right
<uofm49426> is the opensource in the repos
<uofm49426> is the opensource ati driver in the repos
<dans__> hi, i installed xubuntu on my laptop. now i'm trying to set up the internet connection using networkmanager. (wlan + pppoe)
<dans__> connecting to the wlan seems to work (/var/log/daemon.log)
<dans__> but i have no idea how to make it connect to the dsl-conection i configured
<wolfgang> how do i configure vsftpd?
<wolfgang> i already set anonmous enabled to no and it still allows anonymous login
<wolfgang> also i need to change what the ftp home diretory points to
<jadez03> im sorry wolfgang and uofm49426, i had to take the dog out
<jadez03> are you the owner of your webserver?
<jadez03> dans__, install WiCD over wlan
<jadez03> sudo apt-get install wicd
<zoredache> wolfgang: did you restart vsftpd after making that configuration change?
<jadez03> it's a better connection manager, wired link detection, dhcp support, route table flushing
<dans__> jadez03, does it do pppoe?
<zoredache> wolfgang: you would probably gett  beter help on #ubuntu-server
<jadez03> dans__, i didn't know, but a google search makes me think no, at least as of 1-12-09
<jadez03> http://wicd.net/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=391
<jadez03> try a google of "ubuntu ppoe"
<jadez03> i'm sure you're not the only one trying to use pppoe
<jadez03> pppoe*
<dans__> yes, that's that i read, too... it's used to set up wlan. but wlan works
<dans__> i've been searching since sunday... :)
<jadez03> lol the post says wired and wireless ;)
<dans__> and i know it must work somehow because i'm online using the same wlan+modem from this computer/ubuntu...
<dans__> /var/log/daemon.log looks like networkmanager never even tries to do pppoe.
<jadez03> damn he quit as i was typing something to help him =\
<jadez03> dans__,
<dans__> (ah, okay... /quit kills the server-connection... ;) )
<jadez03> have you tried a 'sudo pppoeconf' command?
<jadez03> lol i made that mistake last night after a few too many drinks :P
<dans__> yes, tried that, it will kill networkmanager... so i have to setup the network manually...
<jadez03> ugh
<dans__> and after starting "pon dsl-provider" /var/log/messages says "timeout waiting for PADO packet" or something like that
<dans__> is there a networkmanager irc-channel somewhere?
<jadez03> sorry i'm not more help
<jadez03> i'm not a guru, just like to try and help out
<dans__> well thanks anyways
<dans__> i'm still not sure if i need a guru or just a documentation...
<jadez03> haha
<jadez03> Hmm, I have a question of my own now
<jadez03> The default mixer for xfce doesn't work with my laptop multimedia buttons now (did in gnome)
<jadez03> and also doesn't have a drop down window to adjust volume, i have to open the mixer
<jadez03> any way I could fix this?
<wolfgang> dang filezilla is so slow on my system
<jadez03> transfer speed or running speed
<wolfgang> running speed of the program
<wolfgang> i jsut had to restart it
<wolfgang> it wrks fine now
<wolfgang> well i havent tranfered the ifle yet
<wolfgang> thats when it crashed
<wolfgang> i get all failed tranfers
<wolfgang> do i have to enable something on my vsftp.conf
<wolfgang> permission denied
<wolfgang> enabled writes?
<wolfgang> or what
<jadez03> not my area of expertise =
<jadez03> =\*
<n2diy> what is a good wysiwyg html editor?
<aacosta_> join #ubuntu
<aacosta_> whoop
<aacosta_> s
<aacosta_> y
<rdehler> does anyone know how to hide a password from my active command in `w` ?
<rdehler> i'm using rlwrap and putting the password on argv, and i don't want it broadcast in `w`, `who`, `ps`, etc
<aacosta_> i cant upload or download
<aacosta_> sing filezilla
<MTec007> hey guys, i need a little bit of help with my wifi card. it was working under xfce but i am testing out lxde and it doesnt seem that my wifi card is working under it
<jadez03> never heard of lxde till just now, sorry I can't help but thanks for bringing it to my attention. I'm a fiend for performance
<jadez03> i would check out their irc channel for help, http://lxde.org/irc
<MTec007> its dead in there
<MTec007> lxde is very nice compared to xfce performance wise
<MTec007> i just cant get wifi to work under lxde
<khems> I need help for canadian multilingual keyboard
<gaurdro> khems, what sorta help?
<khems> I am trying to get character which comes by pressing alt+E
<khems> and character on keyboard is looks like OE
<khems> But I am unable to get this character
<gaurdro> what is your keyboard layout?  menu->settings->keyboard->layouts
<khems> ca
<khems> canadian multilingual
<khems> I am a developer and want to fix this issue by making changes in configuration setting
<khems> or if required any code changes
<jadez03> MTec007, you still around?
<MTec007> yes
<jadez03> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<jadez03> im interested in switching to LXDE now
<MTec007> its a dell 1350 pcmia
<jadez03> hmm
<MTec007> i now think that i have to install lxnm network manager, which when i try to install it, it wants to unintall network-manager package
<MTec007> and i dont want that
<MTec007> but my lan0 works. just not my wlan0
<MTec007> i might just have to do it.
<khems> gaurdro any thought?
<aacosta_> im having some trouble with vsftpd
<aacosta_> i cnt upload r download anything
<aacosta_> i try to upload into my www folder and get failed traners
<aacosta_> tanfers*
<aacosta_> transfers
<gaurdro> nothing yet,  I use us, and I'm trying to figure out where to disable the alt key shortcut for opening menus.
<aacosta_> i already edited the vsftpd.conf to allow writes and local logins
<aacosta_> anyother configuration im missing?
<khems> sorry it is ctrl+e not alt
<gaurdro> aha,  that should help
<khems> my xmodmap shows as e E oe OE oe  OE
<gaurdro> I don't know if this helps but I get the oe character from the 'e' key with ca multilingual 2nd-part.  but it won't show up with the first part or the normal multilingual
<gaurdro> this might be an issue suited to the mailing list,  not many people actually check the channel.
<khems> what is second part
<khems> and first part
<khems> how do I send mail to mailing list
<khems> gaurdro?
<gaurdro> so if you go to the layouts and press edit, goto canada and click the arrow there are several there.  I'll grab a link for the mailing list.
<gaurdro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users is the users page
<gaurdro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel is the developers list.
<khems> anyone can send mail here
<knome> khems, you'd better subscribe to the list so you will get the replies whatever happened.
<knome> khems, please send support questions to xubuntu-users.
<khems> ok
<aacosta_> have some probles using vsftpd
<khems> thanks knomw
<knome> khems, np.
<shmeck> I found out that many people experience weird problems using RutilT
<aacosta_> i cant upload or  download
<shmeck> appearantly with specific usb sticks
<knome> aacosta_, i use sshfs for secure file transfers
<knome> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<aacosta_> ok im going to get rid of csftp
<aacosta_> vsftpd
<aacosta_> how good is sshfs?
<knome> you mount the host as a local folder and then move/copy files like it was a local folder. it is really good.
<knome> i like it a lot.
<knome> it's way more stable than any sftp system i've used
<aacosta_> sweet
<aacosta_> the main thing i need to do is upload files to my www folder
<aacosta_> is that possible with shfs
<aacosta_> sshfs
<knome> sure. you can select the folder which you mount (on the remote system also)
<knome> and you can connect with any user
<aacosta_> ok are you gona be on here for a while? im gona try to set it up
<knome> suppose i am :)
<aacosta_> damn
<aacosta_> i have to go i guess i cant set it up at the momment
<aacosta_> grrrr
<khems> gaurdro I think susbscription will take some time
<khems> Anyone else who has done development for canadian keyboard layout
<gaurdro> it shouldn't,  it should send you a confirmation email a few minutes after you fill out the form.
<aacosta_> sudo adduser $USER fuse
<aacosta_> how do i add myself
<aacosta_> i said fuse already there or something
<khems> I need help for oe character
<khems> I have filled u form
<khems> filled up
<aacosta_> the gorup fuse already exist
<knome> aacosta_, 'sudo adduser yourusername fuse' adds you to the fuse group.
<aacosta_> damn
<aacosta_> and can i use filezilla
<aacosta_> to acces that ftp
<aacosta_> or nah
<knome> don't know filezilla, sorry
<aacosta_> oh ok
<aacosta_> sorry
<knome> sshfs is not the easiest to set up but it's they way most efficient to use once it's set up
#xubuntu 2009-07-01
<knome> and as i said, once you mount something with sshfs, the mount appears as a normal local folder
<knome> so you don't need any additional software
<jules_> Hi
<knome> !hi | jules_
<ubottu> jules_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<jules_> i'm having troubles with ALSA drivers
<jules_> thanks!
<jules_> well
<jules_> i have a crystal cx4235-qx3 audio card
<jules_> and i can't get it to work
<knome> which xubuntu?
<jules_> i've been looking over the internet but haven't found how to do it
<jules_> xubuntu 9.04
<jules_> downloaded it a few hours ago
<knome> jules_, okay. it uses pulseaudio as the default.
<jules_> i downloaded and installed the updates it asked for
<jules_> i guess that's not the right one for xubuntu, right?
<knome> it just doesn't work for some
<jules_> i'm pretty new with this and i have no idea where to start
<knome> try removing pulseaudio
<jules_> from synaptic?
<knome> yep
<jules_> it seems that nothing called pulseaudio is installed here or at least synaptic doesn't recognize it
<jules_> (i didn't uninstalled it, though)
<jules_> ... are you there?
<knome> yep, sorry
<jules_> no prob
<knome> hmm, right...
<jules_> it seems that pulseaudio is not installed
<jules_> not under that name, at least
<knome> okay
<knome> so what's the problem? you hear nothing or you get an error?
<jules_> i hear nothing and the icon in the tray bar (upper-right corner) is greyed out
<jules_> and if i ask it to do anything it says..
<jules_> let me see...
<jules_> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<knome> right..
<knome> if you right click it and select properties, what do you get?
<knome> you should be able to select a sound card there
<jules_> that's the way i got that :D
<knome> ah, okay
<knome> so what does 'lspci | grep audio' give from terminal?
<jules_> the sound card i an ISA card
<knome> aha...
<jules_> let me see...
<knome> has it worked before?
<jules_> it says nothing
<jules_> nor does nothing
<knome> it shouldn't say anything as you have an isa controller
<knome> ;)
<jules_> nope, it didn't work before
<knome> okay
<jules_> great :)
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<knome> this page might help you
<jules_> ok
<jules_> i'll give it a try
<jules_> if i can't solve this i'll be back
<jules_> oh!
<jules_> wait
<knome> yep?
<jules_> i've seen in a forum someone with the same problem
<knome> was there a solution?
<jules_> theoricly yes
<jules_> but it didn't work for me
<jules_> i couldn't run alsamixer
<knome> which error did you get?
<slimjimflim> hi, anybody know how to make a i386 deb into amd64?
<knome> jules_, suppose it's this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156334
<knome> slimjimflim, you can't.
<slimjimflim> what about the source?
<jules_> no, it wasn't...
<jules_> well
<jules_> i'll read that one
<slimjimflim> do i need to rewrite the code?
<jules_> and the other one you gave me
<jules_> if it doesn't work, i'll be back
<jules_> thanks!
<knome> slimjimflim, no, if it's written correctly. usually it is.
<knome> jules_, np.
<knome> slimjimflim, building from source builds to your architecture.
<slimjimflim> ook
<knome> slimjimflim, sometimes it's not possible, but that's rare
<slimjimflim> ty
<knome> np
<jules_> mmm
<jules_> i had no luck
<knome> okay
<knome> did you try loading modules as suggested in the HowToSetup... pgae?
<jules_> apparently i have to use the snd_cs4236 driver
<knome> *page
<knome> jules_, it's ok, as long as it works
<jules_> yes, i tried he modeprobe thing
<jules_> with the driver i told you
<knome> ok
<jules_> but it said nothing
<jules_> and then i couldn't use alsamixer
<knome> jules_, what was the error?
<jules_> i installed "alsamixergui" (guess is the same than alsamixer?)
<jules_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<knome> uh... i suppose that's gui for the alsamixer
<jules_> what's gui?
<knome> graphical user interface
<jules_> i couldn't find the not-gui alsamixer in synaptic
<jules_> ohhhh
<jules_> now i understand
<aacosta_> yeah i tried vsftpd again i must have something incoerectly on my .conf file
<jules_> i have the graphic interface but not the mixer itself
<knome> alsa-utils
<knome> jules_, ^
<jules_> it's installed
<jules_> may be i should restart the pc?
<knome> you could try that, but the module won't be loaded if you haven't followed the guide to the end
<knome> i don't think that's a problem at this stage, though :)
<jules_> i did it
<jules_> i added the line in the module file
<jules_> and then restarted
<jules_> an hour ago...
<knome> oh, right :D
<jules_> but i didn't restarted when i installed alsa-utils
<jules_> well
<knome> jules_, that's not a problem.
<jules_> i'll try restarting
<knome> try running alsaconf after that
<jules_> ok
<jules_> i'll be back
<jules_> no, it isn't working
<jules_> and know i have no graphic interface in the desktop...
<jules_> no toolbars at all
<jules_> like when you close explorer.exe in windows
<jules_> but i still have icons
<jules_> alsaconf doesn't work either (it tells me "bash: alsaconf: command not found
<jules_> ")
<jules_> knome?
<knome> jules_, okay...
<jules_> how do i reactivate the explorer.exe-like thing?
<knome> oh, the panels?
<jules_> yeahp
<knome> alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<jules_> oh, yeah
<jules_> thanks :)
<jules_> well
<jules_> it's the same
<jules_> no audio
<knome> yeah
<knome> i'm browsing through the forums
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90869
<jules_> i think that i have not installed the ALSA apps correctly
<knome> that's an old thread but there might be something useful if you're willing to read
<knome> jules_, there's another: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337276
<jules_> ok, i'll give it a try
<jules_> thanks!
<knome> np
<MTec007> when will firefox be upgraded to 3.5?
<MTec007> i just tried to install firefox-3.5 but it wasnt the public release
<knome> karmic at least, if not earlier. you might ask that from #ubuntu-devel or sth.
<SiDi> MTec007: wait a little, it'll be here in 2 days max
<slimjimflim> is there a way to just run x86 binaries on amd64?
<MTec007> 2 days?
<MTec007> why?
<SiDi> MTec007: packaging time ? Q.Q
<knome> slimjimflim, on a 32-bit subsystem, yes.
<MTec007> it should not take that long
<SiDi> MTec007: if you really can't wait, use the mozilla team's PPA on launchpad.net, i've got the 3.6 at the moment
<slimjimflim> any other suggestions for 64bit?
<knome> slimjimflim, but i would recommend building the package
<slimjimflim> i'm having a lot of trouble building
<knome> MTec007, people are volunteers...
<slimjimflim> missing dependencies etc.
<SiDi> MTec007: it takes that long to make sure it works out of the box on enough architectures before you let millions of people use it
<slimjimflim> buggy config file
<knome> slimjimflim, you need to install the -dev libs
<SiDi> slimjimflim: what package is it ? will help much...
<slimjimflim> can you be more specific?
<MTec007> it should work, i tested the 3.5RC's
<slimjimflim> hold on
<MTec007> :(
<knome> slimjimflim, if the dependency is libfoobar, you need to install libfoobar-dev in order to fill the dependency
<slimjimflim> jpilot-picsnvideos_0.2-1_i386.deb
<SiDi> MTec007: feel free to raise your concern to the Quality Assurance team people, but they might kick your ass ;) Usually things like that are NEVER inserted between two releases, so that's already a big thing they allow firefox 3.5 to land
<slimjimflim> http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=227672
<slimjimflim> the dependency in question is gdbm-dev
<MTec007> so your saying that they shouldnt upgrade it untill the next major version of xubuntu?
<slimjimflim> which doesn't come up w/ apt-cache search
<slimjimflim> i did install libgdbm-dev though
<slimjimflim> but no dice
<SiDi> MTec007: its how things work in Ubuntu.
<SiDi> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<knome> !info libgdbm-dev
<ubottu> libgdbm-dev (source: gdbm): GNU dbm database routines (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-4 (jaunty), package size 48 kB, installed size 172 kB
<knome> slimjimflim, do you also have libgdbm3 installed?
<MTec007> geeze. i guess ill have to download it and change my launchers
 * slimjimflim checks
<slimjimflim> knome: yea
<SiDi> MTec007: is it SO hard to wait 1 or 2 days ? If so, as i already told you, you can use the Mozilla team's PPA which has daily builds : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<slimjimflim> here's the source i'm using:
<slimjimflim> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=227672&filename=jpilot-picsnvideos_0.2-1.tar.gz&a=32101995
<slimjimflim> jpilot-picsnvideos_0.2-1.tar.gz
<knome> slimjimflim, what's the error?
<slimjimflim> configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<slimjimflim> the file isn't in the dir
<MTec007> k
<slimjimflim> knome, i might be losing packets, did you just say something?
<slimjimflim> idk if you can see this, but i'm reconnecting
<knome> wait
<slimjimflim> ok
<knome> slimjimflim, copy config.sub and config.guess from /usr/share/misc/ to the build dir
<knome> you can at least skip that error
<slimjimflim> cool, i think it worked
<slimjimflim> nope
<knome> so what's the error now? ;>
<slimjimflim> hold on
<slimjimflim> no errors, but the plugin doesn't show up in jpilot
<knome> did you "make" and "sudo make install" ?
<slimjimflim> ya
<knome> soundw weird.
<knome> *sounds
<knome> did you restart jpilot?
<slimjimflim> ya
<knome> hmm.
<slimjimflim> lemme run jpilot from cli
<knome> oaky
<knome> *okay
<slimjimflim> brb, i'm connected via phone, have to disconnect to sync
<knome> np
<slimjimflim> what a disaster, now it won't even sync
<slimjimflim> bleh, i'm gonna make dinner, i'm famished
<knome> ::)
<jadez03> Anyone around?
<Raggs> hi jadez03
<jadez03> Hey there
<jadez03> know anything about the audio in xubuntu?
<jadez03> more specifically the audio panel applet and the media buttons on a laptop (like adjust volume)
<jadez03> just switched to xubuntu from gnomebuntu and now they don't work, and also to adjust the volume you have to launch the mixer, which takes about 5 seconds, and is annoying if you adjust volume frequently
<Raggs> jadez03, unfortunately I am not on my laptop atm
<Raggs> in the middle of downloading xubuntu as well
<jadez03> lol
<jadez03> thanks anyways
<cody> is there anyone here?
<cody> damn
<forces> :O
<cody> I installed xbuntu on my laptop
<cody> now my ouse wont work
<cody> *mouse
<cody> no mouse will work
<forces> usb?
<cody> nope
<forces> ps2?
<cody> I think so
<cody> the green cable?
<forces> =.=
<cody> its round
<cody> sorry im noobish
<forces> your keyboard is ps2 too?
<forces> ps2 have 8 pins
<forces> in a circle
<cody> yes
<cody> well its a laptop the keyboard is built in
<jadez03> <forces> ps2?
<jadez03> <cody> I think so
<jadez03> <cody> the green cable?
<jadez03> <forces> =.=
<jadez03> LOL
<forces> xD
<forces> does your keyboard work in another O.S.?
<cody> my keyboard works in this one
<cody> its the mouse
<forces> :O
<forces> the trackpad?
<cody> no that didnt even work when I had windows
<cody> its a ps2 mouse
<forces> so the problem is not the software
<forces> could be a hardware problem
<cody> the mouse I had before worked
<cody> that one died
<cody> and ive tried 3-4 mice
<forces> maybe the port is bad
<forces> try with a usb mouse
<cody> I have
<cody> I think im just going to go with XP again
<forces> ok good luck with virus and cracks
<seevee> What would the command look like for copying files from local to ssh server?
<jadez03> man, cody has BAD mouse luck apparently
<forces> yes
<forces> but he choose windows than a new mouse
<jadez03> funny, under *buntu i have much better (and faster to boot) mouse support than under vista or xp
<jadez03> anyone familiar with python?
<jadez03> man its easy to get ignored here from people being away, but in #ubuntu you just get lost in a sea of questions
<yesitisjustme> when trying to install googleearth it freezes and turns black anyone know what could be the problem?
<tmurase> what is music player of choice for xfce?
<R1cochet> i used to use audacious but prefer exaile myself
<R1cochet> though i havent tried many of the others
<mikubuntu> hey guys, this is prolly a stupid question, so feel free to give a stupid answer ... haha ... can i download an .rpm file of kompozer?
<mikubuntu> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=170132&package_id=194013&release_id=682029 doesn't seem to have a deb version listed
<knome> mikubuntu, you can use rpm, but you have to convert it to deb if you want to install it
<knome> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.73 (jaunty), package size 104 kB, installed size 276 kB
<SiDi> knome: mikubuntu: i seriously dont recommand using alien
<mikubuntu> oh, my.  ok, so i get 'alien' from synaptic?
<SiDi> its said to produce bad debs
<knome> SiDi, the question was "can i" :P
<knome> you always can try
<mikubuntu> sidi, oops
<knome> the other option is building from source, which is a bit more complex operation
<mikubuntu> out of my league, you might have guessed
<SiDi> mikubuntu: you should download the source and compile it :)
<mikubuntu> what about running windows version in wine?
<knome> building from source is not the first thing i suggest to anyone
<SiDi> native version is better usually :p
<SiDi> its not _that_ hard
<mikubuntu> i don't even know what COMPILING means!
<SiDi> you just pick it, extract it, open the INSTALL file and follow the instructions
<SiDi> it means turning the source code into the executable file that you'll use
<knome> mikubuntu, don't worry, SiDi will walk you through compiling
<SiDi> a deb package contains this executable file
<mikubuntu> hahaha, knome is volunteering sidi
<SiDi> mikubuntu: :D
<knome> well he's the one suggesting it and not even try alien first
<mikubuntu> alien sounds like it would be a good thing, if it were a good thing
<SiDi> dont do stuff with aliens, knome  :p
<knome> trying doesn't cost anything
<mikubuntu> but if its not a good thing ...
<knome> even if it produced bad deb, it just doesn't work and you can forget it and start building
<SiDi> knome: it can cost a bad deb package that puts files in wrong locations and that you then have to remove ^.^
<SiDi> or bad dependency tracking
<knome> SiDi, they still won't break your system
<SiDi> ah, who knows :P
<mikubuntu> nothing can break linux
<knome> SiDi, wel... you can always fix it
<SiDi> hah, many things can, mikubuntu :)
<knome> like i've done
<mikubuntu> haha, ya, i know
<mikubuntu> i once thought i'd try kde, and i din't like it, so i went to synaptic and uninstalled every program that started with a k.  that broke linux.
<knome> SiDi, i've not done a fresh install since 6.10 and i've had the dependencies broken for *many* times
<knome> SiDi, and i've even used betas ;)
<knome> mikubuntu, lol, that was a bit harsh ;)
<mikubuntu> ok, sidi, so are you really going to teach me to compile?
<brainthunk> hi which one is faster xubuntu or kubuntu?
<knome> brainthunk, xubuntu.
<mikubuntu> xubuntu
<SiDi> mikubuntu: actually, just extract that thing, and execute bin/kompoze
<mikubuntu> fluxbuntu
<SiDi> its already compiled for you :p
<SiDi> mikubuntu: fluxbuntu comes with a WM, not with a DE </troll>
<SiDi> knome: do you know what kompozer is ? A damn WYSIWYG html editor
<mikubuntu> i don't understand.
<knome> SiDi, nope.
<knome> mikubuntu, it seems that the package is compiled, even if you download the "source"
<mikubuntu> sidi, which file? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=170132&package_id=194013&release_id=682029
<knome> mikubuntu, so you only have to run it, you don't have to compile/build it to use it
<SiDi> mikubuntu: the one for your architecture \o/
<SiDi> knome: i'm helping someone to install a WYSIWYG editor :|
<knome> SiDi, gedit is a good (x)html editor...
<SiDi> knome: indeed.
<SiDi> knome: my preference goes to npp (windows FOSS app) though
<mikubuntu> sidi, usually the apps i get are for i386
<SiDi>  	kompozer-0.8a4-gcc4.2-i686.tar.gz    should be the one if you have a 32bit architecture
<mikubuntu> but the only one like that is rpm
<SiDi> take the i686
<knome> SiDi, *windows*?
<SiDi> knome: yeh...
<knome> dang.
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> they didnt have linux at work \o/
<knome> install one then
<knome> never been a problem
<SiDi> was either windows or macos... seeing macos's usability definition, the choice has been fast
<SiDi> my boss would have made an infarctus
<mikubuntu> ok, its downloading will take a few mins on this slow connection
<SiDi> i already made them switch from IE to firefox and it took me 3 months knome
<knome> i've broken several workplace it norms ;)
<SiDi> mikubuntu: why why WHY do you want a WYSIWYG editor ? :(
<mikubuntu> it's downloading with archive manager
<mikubuntu> cause i'm not a coder
<SiDi> mikubuntu: still
<SiDi> html is easy to learn
<mikubuntu> grabbed a free template to make my friends website www.kikesplace.net a little more attractive
<SiDi> WYSIWYG editors make you write really really bad things
<mikubuntu> like what?  this is going to be a one page site with nothing fancy
<mikubuntu> just address, pix, phone numbers, and email
<SiDi> mikubuntu: like <style> inside html, tables everywhere
<mikubuntu> i know, but im NOt a coder ...
<SiDi> its not hard to learn at all mikubuntu
<SiDi> just learn the very basics and you'll be done in an afternoon
<SiDi> i can even help you if you want
<mikubuntu> <BS>, er, i mean <BR> hahaha
<SiDi> <BR> is so bad...
<SiDi> its <br />, and there is almost no valide reason to use a <br /> :P
<mikubuntu> ok, archive manager just poppd up, what do i do?
<SiDi> you extract the bin folder to wherever you want
<SiDi> the executable file is inside it
<mikubuntu> so i clickd on the /kompozer-0.8a4/ file and theres a bunch of subfiles, one is kompozer-bin
<mikubuntu> how/where do i extract it?
<mikubuntu> is that the right one?
<mikubuntu> kompozer-bin?
<mikubuntu> i don't know where or how to extract it
<mikubuntu> sidi, hhheeeeelllllpppp
<SiDi> extract everything somewhere
<SiDi> in a folder which name you like
<SiDi> and then, double click the file named "kompozer"
<mikubuntu> i don't know where?  where is the logical place and name?
<mikubuntu> everything, or just the kompozer-bin file?
<SiDi> you put everything in the archive, wherever you want
<SiDi>  /home/yourname/myfolderwhereiwannaputkompozer/ extract here !
<mikubuntu> but i mean isn't there a logical place for it?  i mean i wouldn't put it on the desktop, or in documents, or pictures ... or videos, i don't KNOW wehre i should put it
<mikubuntu> can you tell me where to put it :0
<mikubuntu> hahaha
<mikubuntu> really , i don't know wehre
<mikubuntu> where
<mikubuntu> i go have smoke ...
<mikubuntu> sidi, i realized something when i was smoking.  this is an alpha package, because the kompozer i got from synaptic keeps crashing, but the developer says on the webpage that the alpha is better on linux... so, should i be looking for the old kompozer and overwriting it?
<mikubuntu> i found two files in /usr/bin , one is kompozer, and the other is kompozer-config ... should i extract to one of those?  and leave the box checked that says overwrite existing files?
<SiDi> mikubuntu: im back
<mikubuntu> k, i freaking out
<SiDi> mikubuntu: there is no logical place, no. Thats the principle of "portable" apps
<mikubuntu> sidi, i realized something when i was smoking.  this is an alpha package, because the kompozer i got from synaptic keeps crashing, but the developer says on the webpage that the alpha is better on linux... so, should i be looking for the old kompozer and overwriting it?
<mikubuntu> i found two files in /usr/bin , one is kompozer, and the other is kompozer-config ... should i extract to one of those?  and leave the box checked that says overwrite existing files?
<SiDi> mikubuntu: you're not going to overwrite anything
<SiDi> yeh i read you already
<mikubuntu> now the archive manager is frozen
<SiDi> you're going to extract it in a place that is in your home. something like /home/yourname/.kompozer/
<SiDi> if you really dont wanna see it all the time
<mikubuntu> well, i don't know what to do now, cause the window is frozen
<SiDi> then you add a .desktop shortcut (get the /usr/share/applications/whatever.desktop, copy it to .local/share/applications/mykompozer.desktop and change the values inside so that you have a nice menu entry to your custom kompozer)
<SiDi> hey, its an alpha
<SiDi> and its a k app, too
<mikubuntu> it wont' cancel
<mikubuntu> wont close
<SiDi> and its a WYSIWYG editor, anyway \o/
<knome> SiDi, "the archive manager" ?
<SiDi> knome: oh
<knome> start reading ;)
 * SiDi should drink more coffee.
<SiDi> mikubuntu: kill the archive manager, and in firefox's downloaded files window, double click on kompozer it'll reopen the archive
<mikubuntu>  cant kill it, i tried xkill and it din't kill it
<knome> sudo kill -s kill [pid]
<mikubuntu> don't know that one, is it sudo kill -s kill [archive manager]  ?
<knome> no, pid is the process id
<SiDi> pkill file-roller
<SiDi> actually :p
<knome> SiDi, :P
<knome> SiDi, alternative ways
<mikubuntu> ok, still don't understand
<SiDi> there are weird things going on in mikubuntu 's computer
<knome> heh
 * mikubuntu wonders if its in the computer or in the brain
<knome> maybe both
<mikubuntu> so what is the exact command?
<knome> 'pkill file-roller'
<mikubuntu> sudo?
<knome> SiDi, ? :P
<jadez03> sudo get me a sandwhich
<jadez03> or gksudo get me a vodka martini
<mikubuntu> ok, killed
<SiDi> no sudo
<knome> jadez03, your username doesn't appear in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported to the system administrator.
<SiDi> jadez03: you're not a sudoer
<knome> a related np: Embrace / I Want the World
<jadez03> damn you all
<jadez03> i just want to get drunk and eat =
<SiDi> mikubuntu: you're on a i386 pc, right ?
<jadez03> =\* lol
<knome> jadez03, you need sudo rights to use the command 'damn'
 * jadez03 explodes
<knome> *puff*
<mikubuntu> sidi, got the file back up from the download window  .... what nex?
<SiDi> Usage : explode [options] intensity - missing parameter
<SiDi> mikubuntu: put it wherever you want :D it seriously doesnt matter, you'll probably have a deb sooner or later and install that deb
<knome> mikubuntu, extract it to /home/yourusername/.kompoze
<knome> !patience | SiDi
<ubottu> SiDi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<knome> ;>
<jadez03> ./explode -blood -gore 9001
<knome> jadez03, explode: unknown option -blood. use --help to see help.
<SiDi> !i_already_told_him_to_put_it_there | knome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> SiDi, haha. pwned :)
<jadez03> :(
<mikubuntu> knome, ok, so that file doesn't exist, i have to 'create folder'?
<SiDi> mikubuntu: yeh
<knome> mikubuntu, yes, create the folder and then extract the package there.
<mikubuntu> doesn't seem to have created a folder
<knome> mikubuntu, folders or files beginning with . are "hidden"
<knome> mikubuntu, they don't show up by default, so it's ok, you wouldn't see it
<mikubuntu> i thought the . was a mistake
<knome> mikubuntu, press ctrl+h to see the hidden files in a folder
<mikubuntu> i hit create folder, then i put /kompozer
<knome> do not add the /
<mikubuntu> do you see why i am asking for exact instruction, i am not familiar with procedure
<knome> just "kompozer" or as i suggested ".kompozer"
<knome> that way you don't see the folder all the time
<knome> (because you don't have to) :)
<lean2501> it looks like i dont have /var/log/everything.log... how can i have it? :)
<knome> sorry, just ask for more specific instructions if you don't understand something
<knome> lean2501, "everything.log" ?
<lean2501> yes
<knome> what is that supposed to include?
<lean2501> i used arch linux before xubuntu, and it has that everything.log
<lean2501> every other logs
<knome> ubuntu does not have everything.log
<lean2501> ah :(
<lean2501> so if i want to view things like a mounted usb or things like that, i need messages.log?
<mikubuntu> ok, it seems to have made a file .kompozer
<SiDi> lean2501: the person that asked for everything probably meant every file in /var/log ;)
<mikubuntu> how do i know if it extracted there yet?
<lean2501> SiDi: mmm dont understand :P
<lean2501> well, i asked in #archlinux and it seems it's distro-specific log, not an standard log, so i'll use messages.log :) insted
<mikubuntu> omg.  it's running.  thanks knome and sidi
<knome> mikubuntu, no problem
<SiDi> mikubuntu: no problem :)
<knome> lean2501, no problem.
<mikubuntu> yes, problem... arrrrgggghhhh
<mikubuntu> now i can't find the templates folder that was there before
<SiDi> contact the kompozer devs for that :P We can't help you much
<Laibsch> I have /tmp mounted as tmpfs on my long-running LAN server.  df says that 115MB are taken, while find, du, baobab and just about every other tool can only find 14MB of that http://paste.debian.net/40730/  Where are the remaining 100MB?  I need to make a bit of room.
<tavasti> Laibsch, some program creates file, opens it, and then removes it while open. That program can still use that file, and file disappears after program closes
<mikubuntu> sidi, ok i found it, before i pulled up the hidden files it was up top, now down at the bottom, how do i hide the hidden files?
<tavasti> and nobody else can see it
<Laibsch> tavasti: not even root?
<tavasti> cannot see it on filesystem
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> How do I find out which program that might be?
<tavasti> with 'fuser -mv /tmp' you may see processe which use /tmp
<SiDi> mikubuntu: ctrl+h
<Laibsch> What is gconfd-2?  It looks like a candidate
<knome> Laibsch, it's a gnome... configuration tool
<knome> ...daemon
<knome> ...two
<knome> ;)
<Laibsch> Can I restart it?
<knome> suppose you can.
 * Laibsch looks in /etc/init.d
<Laibsch> I stopped gdm
<Laibsch> usage of /tmp has not budged
<Laibsch> fuser gives me bash, mysql and this gconf thing
<Laibsch> I restarted mysql, stopped gdm and am looking into bash right now
<Laibsch> I brute-forced a solution now ;-)
<Laibsch> Thanks, knome and tavasti
<knome> Laibsch, no problem.
<mib486> im installing xubuntu, and at some point it says "Debootstrap Error" Release Codename impossible to establish
<mib486> what does that mean?
<SiDi> mib486: please check that your CD is well burnt
<SiDi> There is such an option at thebeginning of the LiveCD "Check disc integrity"
<mib486> but is the one ive already used
<SiDi> hm
<mib486> and it worked on the other pc
<mib486> could it be it got damaged in 2 mins?
<SiDi> I dont think so
<SiDi> Google says either its badly burnt or the driver is having problems reading it
<mib486> i just checked it, it says its a valid cd rom
<mozbuntu> can anyone \help with a new Xbuntu install ?
<mozbuntu> am I in the right irc channel ?
<ablomen> mozbuntu, yeah you are :)
<ablomen> ask away
<mozbuntu> thanks .. i perfromed an xbuntu install on an old machine that ran [windows ] . it seemdto go ok.. i restarted PC as per install recommendation and ...I got an arror
<mozbuntu> "Io APIC resources couldnot be allocated "  follwed by some more text
<mozbuntu> *arror= error
<mozbuntu> Io = IO
<SiDi> When you booted on the liveCD, it was working ok ?
<mozbuntu> the machine ran on windows ok , just slow
<mozbuntu> 866mhz machine with 1.5 Gig memory ram
<mozbuntu> pentium3
<SiDi> I suspect your computer doesnt support APIC
<SiDi> ok, please boot on the LiveCD then
<mozbuntu> ok..not sure what APIC is :-(
<mozbuntu> ok i can boot from xubuntu 9.04?
<mozbuntu> cd?
<SiDi> Yes
<mozbuntu> ok trying that now
<SiDi> mozbuntu: we will modify the way your fresh Xubuntu install boots, to tell it to ignore APIC
<SiDi> APIC is some processor stuff, but the Pentium 3 are likely too old to have it
<SiDi> Tell me when it's booted
<mozbuntu> booting now
<mozbuntu> 1min
<mozbuntu> ok i see the main menu and its booted .. i have the options F1,2,34 ... installXbuntu option etc
<mozbuntu> check disk for errors ..
<mozbuntu> test memory etc
<SiDi> It's a LiveCD or Alternate CD ?
<mozbuntu> Im not sure .. how can I tell
<SiDi> (if you dont know then its a liveCD)
<SiDi> The first option is "try Xubuntu" ?
<mozbuntu> I used it to install into 2 other machines without hivkup
<mozbuntu> hickup
<mozbuntu> no ..there is no "try Xubuntu"
<mozbuntu> the first option is " install Xubuntu"
<SiDi> When you installed, it was a text-based install, or with pretty windows ?
<mozbuntu> it was text based
<SiDi> ok then it's the Alternate CD.
<SiDi> Please press Ctrl + Alt + F1 on your keyboard
<mozbuntu> I didnt realise there were two types
<mozbuntu> 3
<mozbuntu> on the installation machine ?
<SiDi> From the CD's menu
<SiDi> This isthe shortcut to go to the console
<mozbuntu> doesnt seem to do anything
<mozbuntu> there are 6 x function options below
<mozbuntu> F keys
<SiDi> ok, F6 then
<SiDi> tell me whats in the menu :)
<mozbuntu> keymaps
<mozbuntu> language
<mozbuntu> there doesnt seem to be terminal mode
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> Do you have "Rescue a broken system ?"
<mozbuntu> i installed the xubuntu and it didnt seem to complain .. except i rebooted from harddiosk
<mozbuntu> yes i do have rescue broken system optin
<mozbuntu> select ?
<mozbuntu> i started it and it seems to check components
<SiDi> Yes please
<mozbuntu> i see io apic error in that list
<SiDi> Ah, interesting
<mozbuntu> it doesnt seem to recognise the floopy either
<mozbuntu> and then seem tos go into text installation mode again
<mozbuntu> 3
<SiDi> Does it offer you any option to fix it ? I never used that thing
<mozbuntu> yes im trying it now
<mozbuntu> seeing what happens
<mozbuntu> I thought Xubuntu was most suitable for older machines
<mozbuntu> GVXc7-4X motherboard
<mozbuntu> Ill be back .. i need to log off gfor a minute
<mozbuntu1> back
<mozbuntu1> any luck ?
<mozbuntu1> any ideas ?
<SiDi> Doesnt the installer offer you an option to fix this ?
<mozbuntu1> well it  now hasd me in a terminal type environment
<mozbuntu1> awaiting commands
<mib486> in order to disable the APIC u should in the very first install menu select "advanced options" if im not wrong with f6 and then disable the APIC
<SiDi> What you need to do anyway is to add "noapic nolapic" in the defoptions and altoptions lines of your /boot/grub/menu.lst (and to the already present boot lines) but you need a damn console to acceed this file
<SiDi> ok great
<SiDi> sudo fdisk -l (its a L) please
<SiDi> and tell me the number of the parittion where you installed xubuntu
<mozbuntu1> dev/sda/1 =
<SiDi> okies
<SiDi> then type this please : "sudo mkdir /media/xubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/xubuntu && cd /media/xubuntu/boot/grub"
<mozbuntu1> x
<SiDi> and then sudo nano menu.lst :D
<mozbuntu1> "/dev/sda1 = linux
<mozbuntu1> sda2 = ext
<mozbuntu1> sda5 = swap
<SiDi> type the command above
<SiDi> and tell me if the last one works (the "cd" part)
<mozbuntu1> ok
<mozbuntu1> i assume space before and after &&
<mozbuntu1> it looks like 3 commands correct ?
<mozbuntu1> is the && at the end or begining ?
<mozbuntu1> i am switching between two computers and one screen so thats a full command sequence
<mozbuntu1> can i type it in three sections
<mozbuntu1> sudo mkdir /media/xubuntu &&
<mozbuntu1> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/xubuntu &&
<mozbuntu1> cd /media/xubuntu/boot/grub
<mozbuntu1> ?
<SiDi> oh sorry
<SiDi> you can
<SiDi> type sudo mkdir /media/xubuntu
<SiDi> then enter
<mozbuntu1> "unable to resolve host xubuntu"
<SiDi> then the next one, enter
<SiDi> which one does this ?
<mozbuntu1> "cannot creat directory /media/xubuntu : File exists "
<mozbuntu1> I typed the whol thing as per what u said
<mozbuntu1> above are the two replies
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> type now : sudo mount /dev/sda1  /media/xubuntu
<mozbuntu1> ok
<mozbuntu1> 3
<mozbuntu1> says command not found
<mozbuntu1> "unable to resolve host xubuntu"
<mozbuntu1> correction
<mozbuntu1> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<SiDi> it doesnt make sense
<SiDi> can you do : cd /media
<SiDi> and type "ls"
<mozbuntu1> can we do something more basic
<mozbuntu1> ok
<mozbuntu1> "not found "
<mozbuntu1> /bin/sh : cd/media : not found
<mozbuntu1> 3
<mozbuntu1> its not seeingthe cd ?
<mozbuntu1> can we have a look at the drive sda1?
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> thats annoying
<SiDi> cd /media not cd/media
<mozbuntu1> it must have been ok because it installed the xubuntu os
<mozbuntu1> oh cd ^ /media
<SiDi> the install is successful, it just cant boot because your processor doesnt like APIC
<SiDi> thats funny because APIC comes from Intel, and your Pentium too...
<SiDi> now that you're in /media, type "ls" please
<mozbuntu1> 3
<mozbuntu1> "cdrom cdrom0 flopy flloppy0 xubuntu
<mozbuntu1> i perforemd a ls
<mozbuntu1> performed
<SiDi> ok
<mozbuntu1> result above : cdrom cdrom0 flopy flloppy0 xubuntu
<SiDi> cd xubuntu ;)
<SiDi> now, tell me if "cd boot" works
<SiDi> (cd is the command to _c_hange _d_irectory)
<mozbuntu1> no
<SiDi> ok
<SiDi> type "ls" please
<SiDi> and tell me what you see
<mozbuntu1> "cant cd to boot"
<mozbuntu1> cd xubuntu works
<mozbuntu1> but cd boot ..says cant cd to boot
<SiDi> I understood.
<SiDi> type "ls" please
<SiDi> Alright, nevermind the ls, type this _exactly_ : "cd / && sudo umount /media/xubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/xubuntu && cd /media/xubuntu && ls"
<SiDi> and tell me if you see boot among the output of the last command
<SiDi> if you see the word "boot" it means we're in the system partition, so you'll then do : "nano boot/grub/menu.lst"
<SiDi> normally a text editor will pop-up, with a NON-empty file
<SiDi> in this file, search for : # defoptions= .... and add "noapic nolapic"
<SiDi> then search for : # altoptions=(recovery mode) single and add "noapic nolapic" to the end of this line too
<SiDi> then, go to the bottom of the file, there are series of lines beginning respectively with "title", "root", "kernel", and "initrd"
<SiDi> add "noapic nolapic" to all these lines beginning with "kernel"
<SiDi> then Ctrl + O to save, Ctrl + X to quit
<SiDi> then you can reboot the computer and remove the CD
<SiDi> and your computer will work like a charm
<mozbuntu1> anyone can help me with a Xubuntu situation
<mozbuntu1> ?
<knome> !ask | mozbuntu1
<ubottu> mozbuntu1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mozbuntu1> SiDi just helped me try and edit grub lst file to ignore APIC  but on completing the pc says NTRloader missing ... hit cntrl alt del . What have I done ?
<knome> that sounds like a windows issue.
<mozbuntu1> knome .. i perfromed an xbuntu install on an old machine that ran [windows ] . it seemdto go ok.. i restarted PC as per install recommendation and ...I got an arror
<mozbuntu1> (21:38:47) mozbuntu: "Io APIC resources couldnot be allocated "  follwed by some more text
<knome> mozbuntu1, i can read your conversation
<knome> i somewhat know what you've been doing
<knome> but the nt(r?)loader sounds like a windows issue.
<mozbuntu1> sidi : made me edit the menu.lst file and after that i had the reboot issue
<mozbuntu1> ok .. well xubuntu was loaded onto the machine and wiped all windows as far as i can tell ..
<mozbuntu1> maybe its trying to boot off the otrher hard drive as there are two
<mozbuntu1> mayber my boot order is wrong
<mozbuntu1> im testing that now
<mozbuntu1> ok so far so good
<mozbuntu1> it was booting off drive 1 not drive 2
<mozbuntu1> waiting to see if i fixed the no APIC situation
<mozbuntu1> ccc
<mozbuntu1> knome it boots but has same io apic error can u help me find that menu.lst file again
<mozbuntu1> i have a prompt (initramfs)
<mozbuntu1> is this terminal mode ?
<mozbuntu1> cd root
<knome> mozbuntu1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/207506/
<mozbuntu1> thanks .. its says sudo not found
<mozbuntu1> when i try it
<mozbuntu1> the prompt is one i never have seen
<mozbuntu1> (initramfs)
<mozbuntu1> do i need to change user type ??
<mozbuntu1> im not experienced enough to know
<mozbuntu1> from the xubuntu 9.04 cd can i goo into terminal mode ?
<mozbuntu1> its a non live cd
<jpbaao_> when trying to run LveCD, it hangs just after the splash screen. I installed using the alternate CD and it does the same.
<jpbaao_> Killing splash shows it hangs on init: ttyx main process terminated with status 225
<jpbaao_> it also includes the line "unable to execute '/sbin/getty' for tty1 no such file found"
<knome> mozbuntu1, ctrl+alt+f1
<michauk_> hi there, for an asus eeePC 1000*, which xubuntu would you recommand? the official one? something customized for this notebook? thank you
<michauk_> I saw eeexubuntu, but it seems to be very old (end of 2007)
<sowmithry> hi
<sowmithry> hi
<R1coch3t> hi hi
<forces> michauk_, try the official
<sowmithry> I am unable to set user specific envinorment variables
<michauk_> forces: ok, no need to optimize anything, due to the hardware specif. of this notebook?
<forces> michauk_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<forces> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<forces> !eeepc | michauk_
<ubottu> michauk_: please see above
<cemunal> hi
<cemunal> can i install nvidia driver without jockey?
<cemunal> i use hardy
<forces> what is jockey?
<michauk_> thank you, i'll check this
<michauk_> bye
<Shmeck> hi there
<Shmeck> i'm having difficulty using python w/ xubuntu
<Shmeck> I downloaded the PIL (Imaging Library) as an all platform version needed to be built
<Shmeck> I am clueless at this point
<Shmeck> I understood I don't have the python packages needed for building
<SiDi> Shmeck: what do you wanna do exactly ?
<SiDi> Shmeck: python-imaging is what you need and is in the repositories, i dont understand why you want to install another version
<Shmeck> well, I'm used to PIL from windows
<Shmeck> :)
<SiDi> you're on linux ;)
<SiDi> you dont download libs from everywhere, you use those that are available in the repositories
<SiDi> avoids headaches
<Shmeck> that fact is beginning to settle soen
<Shmeck> that fact is beginning to settle down
<Shmeck> anyway, it's a reminder that I have'nt yet built anything in linux
<Shmeck> and I absolutly have no idea where to start, is the any piece of literature you could point me to?
<SiDi> sure
<SiDi> you could cross read this http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<SiDi> i dont know how you were doing in windows
<SiDi> basically for python apps its not difficult
<SiDi> you add #!/usb/bin/python to the first line (it'll tell bash which interpreter should be called when you execute the file)
<SiDi> and then you make sure its executable (chmod +x filename)
<SiDi> you write your code
<SiDi> and you execute it : ./appname
<Shmeck> great
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/207640/
<SiDi> something like that :p
<SiDi> if you need a lib, install it (python-imaging in your case), and then import imaging (i suppose its the name :p)
<Shmeck> (it's Image BTW)
<Shmeck> thanks :)
<SiDi> you're welcome Shmeck
<Shmeck> noob question, if using windows I'd write something like this "new_img.save("c:\\a.bmp") ", what is the equivalent in linux?
<Shmeck> nothing seems to work
<SiDi> trop new_img.save("/tmp/a.bmp") ?
<Shmeck> /tmp//a.bmp was ok
<Shmeck> sorry
<Shmeck> "//tmp//a.tmp"
<SiDi> s/trop/try
<SiDi> i never manipulated files in python :|
<Shmeck> but //home//username//desktop//a.bmp doesn't
<Shmeck> oh, it's Desktop and not desktop
<Shmeck> :P
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> there should be better ways to manipulate files
<SiDi> you should ask in python :P
<SiDi> how to get the path of ~, and how to check if a folder exists
<Shmeck> thanks SiDi :)
<SiDi> in #python *
<SiDi> really, i'm having typing trouble tonight
<khems> Hi, I need help on canadian keyboard issue
<khems> Anyone who can help me in resolving one of key issue in canadian keyboard
<SiDi> khems: œ i suppose ?
<khems> thanks Sidi
<SiDi> if its that one, then i dont know.
<SiDi> i suppose you were the one on the development ML
<khems> oh yes
<khems> I had sent mail yesterday
<khems> did you get that mail
<SiDi> did you contact the xkb devs ?
<khems> I don't know how to contact them
<khems> I am trying to find their channel
<gaurdro> https://listserv.bat.ru:8100/Lists/?Language=
<khems> thanks gaurd
<Raggs_> hi all, i am trying to create a launcher on the xfce panel, but i cant get it to work
<Raggs_> i have the command that works in a terminal though
<R1coch3t> did u rt click on panel?
<R1coch3t> and select add new item?
<Raggs_> yes, i have the new item there, with the right icon, but clicking on it i get the error "Failed to execute child process... (no such file or directory)
<R1coch3t> rt click on the new launcher and hit properties
<R1coch3t> u have to tell it what command to executre
<Raggs_> right, the command is the issue
<R1coch3t> execute*
<Raggs_> I'm an idiot
<Raggs_> DOH!
<R1coch3t> please elaborate
<Raggs_> there is a little box that lets you choose the executable, never noticed it
<R1coch3t> so all is well now?
<Raggs_> yes it is, thanks
<Raggs_> a web browser called icecat
<R1coch3t> ahh ok
<R1coch3t> how is that?
<Raggs_> i like it, seems faster than firefox
<Raggs_> R1coch3t, do you know if xubuntu comes with sun java?
<R1coch3t> no i dont think it does
<R1coch3t> thats part of the xubuntu-restricted if i remember correctly
<R1coch3t> xubuntu-restricted package
<R1coch3t> *
<R1coch3t> i know i have it tho
<R1coch3t> well actually i have JDK java
<Raggs_> ok, i actually have to have the Sun version
<R1coch3t> y?
<Raggs_> for school
<R1coch3t> ahh gotcha
<R1coch3t> well check in synaptic for it
<R1coch3t> it might be there
<Raggs_> R1coch3t, how long have you been using buntu?
<jadez03>  You're so beautiful, you could be a part time model
<R1coch3t> almost a year i think, maybe just over a year
<Raggs_> ty jadez03
<jadez03> When you're walking down the street, depending on the street, I bet you are definitely, in the top three
<R1coch3t> and ive only had xubuntu installed
<R1coch3t> tried ubuntu and kubuntu but didnt like them
<Raggs_> R1coch3t, i have been using buntu since the first CD, and also Debian
<R1coch3t> ahh cool
<jadez03> I liked ubuntu but gnome is a memory hog
<jadez03> Recently switched to xfce, like it, but I think I'm gonna try LXDE soon
<R1coch3t> cool
<Raggs_> jadez03, depends actually, in Debian gnome is pretty fast
<R1coch3t> what about enlightenment?
<Raggs_> LXDE isnt bad
<Raggs_> i havent really used it
<jadez03> its faster than any windows install, but with certain apps (my 200gb music collection) gnome loved to hangup
<R1coch3t> what ap?
<jadez03> any music player
<jadez03> amarok, audacious, gmusicplayer, etc
<jadez03> i tried a bunch
<R1coch3t> bummer
<R1coch3t> exaile?
<jadez03> no, but they work fine under XFCE ;)
<R1coch3t> lol
<R1coch3t> thats all that matters
<Raggs_> xfce is fine
<Raggs_> hi forces
<forces> Raggs, o7
<Raggs_> ?
<S0210> Hi! Whenever I open a youtube link in my Opera (e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUgNZKSQcrk) I see only a big white square. What would be worth to check?
<Raggs_> S0210, is flash installed?
<S0210> Raggs_: yes
<S0210> I should also add that I see *mostly* big white square...
<Raggs_> hows it work in Firefox?>
<S0210> in Firefox it is OK but I have Flashblock by default
<Raggs_> i see, i havent a clue
<S0210> the same with me :->
<jadez03> this is ground control to major tom
<jadez03> take your protein pills and put your helmet on
<Raggs_> jadez03, thats random
<R1coch3t> is there no longer a switch user?
<R1coch3t> nvm i got it
<R1coch3t> just had to add the applet to panel
#xubuntu 2009-07-02
<zerothis> How do I share folder on the network. the share tab is gone from the properties?
<jules__> Hi, i'm having a problem with an audio card, can someones help me?
<jules__> anybody?...
<jules__> nope?
<jules__> ...
<jules__> rrrright
<R1cochet> is there a way to take a borderless screenshot of a window?
<jules__> It worked!!
<jules__> thanks to everybody!
<jules__> byeee
<ron_o> R1cochet, 'select a region' option?
<ron_o> I don't take many screen shots.
<R1cochet> yea i was just wondering if there was a different way to get it w/out window borders
<R1cochet> ty much
<mozbuntu> can anyone help with a copuple of issues regarding screen resolution xubuntu and a xubuntu installation that needs tweaking to work
<mozbuntu>  can anyone help with a copuple of issues regarding screen resolution xubuntu and a xubuntu installation that needs tweaking to work
<mozbuntu> I am trying to get Xubuntu to match a new HP  screen resolution
<nikolam> hi.
<Slonkie> !hi | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<nikolam> how do I make Xubuntu 9.04 64-bit, remember resolution?
<nikolam> Every time I log in, resolution is set to highest, the same gdm is using
<nikolam> also network manager does not work so i had to edit network settings files maually
<nikolam> I make netwotk connection in network manager and it always disappear
<nikolam> Also, how do I lock the screen in Xubuntu?
<nikolam> and again, there are no callouts over network monitor applet in the panel
<nikolam> In network manager it states that "device is not managed" and i can not be used to set network settings..
<Kangarooo> where is sessions saved? withch folder?
<Kangarooo1> something strange.. im not using sessions and deleted session folder.. but xchat and firefox auto starts.. maybe some bug if openbox installed also?
<cemunal> hi all
<Kangarooo1> ok ill try again correctlly.. I have xubuntu and sessions are not saved. and session folder deleted 1week ago. so no session should be opening any programms.. but.. I installed openbox and try switching between openbox and gnome sessions. then electricity lost and since I start computer now FF and Xchat starts.. since electricity I think has nothing to do with this problem maybe then openbox?
<cemunal> will xubuntu 8.04.3 release when ubuntu 8.04.3 release?
<Kangarooo1> its already ubuntu 9.04 and xubuntu 9.04
<Kangarooo1> I think yes 100% xubuntu team released xfce ubuntu version immidiatlly
<Shmeck> I have a serious problem, but I don't think you guys can help me
<Shmeck> I've been using xubuntu for a few days now
<Shmeck> and now I have this job I have to do on my other machine, which is a windows machine
<Shmeck> and I seriously don't feel like doing it :D
<Shmeck> only I still don't really appreciate Vim
<Shmeck> blasted thing
<iiii> Does anyone know how to use an external monitor on an eee 701 w/ xubuntu?
<iiii> anybody?
<iiii> nobody?
<knome> iiii, settings > display
<iiii> I don't have setting > display, but settings > settings manager > display doesn't give me multi-monitor options
<hhh2> how  can update ristretto image viewer? i have xubuntu hardy
<hhh2> from 0.0.18 to 0.0.22
<hhh2> i have downloaded ristretto-0.0.22-tar.gz  yet
<hhh2> .tar.gz*
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> an offtopic question:
<Ben_Cs> those of you that code in python: what's your favorite editor/ide
<Ben_Cs> ?
<S0210> I have Xubuntu 9.04 with Opera 9.64 but I can only see a big white square on the youtube pages. The flash plugin is installed and I can even hear the videos but I can't see anything. What to check?
<Genelyk> uhmm
<S0210> But it's strange because I can see the embedded video on http://unite.opera.com/ ... {:-.
<ramrod> i have the same problem S0210
<ramrod> sound but no picture in opera
<S0210> ugh... at last somebody confirming the bug :-)
<S0210> I also tried to ask about it on operanet but no response at all
<Kangarooo> ramrod and S02120 maybe flash block? I just checked and didn't see video also when I unblocked video
<Kangarooo> in FF
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to et wpa working?  wifi-radar doesn't seem to like it
<n2diy> I just did a fresh install of 8.04, and have the system up to date. I'm customizing my desktop, and when I move the top panel down to the bottom of the desktop, both panels dissapear, and I have to ctrl-alt+backspace, to regain control of the system. When I log back in, everything is ok, until I try to move the top panel again, what gives?
<kromar> hi, any idea where i can find a driver for a ATI FireGL 9000?
<kromar> or how i make this card work with xubuntu?
<kromar> arr looks like i installed a wrong driver... now the display is all colored and cant recognize anything:/ how can i remove something with console?
<SiDi> kromar: if the hardware drivers window doesnt offer you any driver then there likely is none
<SiDi> there could be free / proprietary drivers for a more ancient / recent version of the kernel, though, kromar
<SiDi> but you should look for an #ati channel for such information
<kromar> and where could i find one of these ancient drivers?
<SiDi> on ati's website, i guess.. i never downloaded ati drivers
<SiDi> kromar you should join #ati and ask them out
<kromar> hi
<kromar> remember the problem i had that my desktop wallpaper and other settings got reset after rebooting?
<SiDi> kromar: its very confusing
<SiDi> another "kromar" left 30 minutes ago
<SiDi> but yes i remember ;)
<kromar> i guess that was me:D
<SiDi> okey :p
<SiDi> not the same hostname :D
<kromar> well guess what, i reinstalled form the downloaded 9.04 (last time you told me to try it) and i have the same problem again:/
<kromar> hmm strange:O
<SiDi> It's your hardware then :|
<SiDi> you're in ext3 with a clean install from the liveCD, right ?
<kromar> exactly... maybe the problem is that the wallpaper is on a different drive? (ntfs format)
<uofm49426> how would i mount it and have it mount everytime i boot
<uofm49426> ntfs window
<Slonkie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Slonkie> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Slonkie> Explains it quite well.
<n2diy> I have a new install of 8.04 on my test box, and I can't change my keyboard layout, or move my panels around?
<uofm49426> why wont ntfs-config tool work
<uofm49426> keeps telling me this ** (ntfs-config:23610): WARNING **: /media/windows contains an invalid caracter.
<uofm49426> you must choose a name, not a directory.
<n2diy> I had ubuntu installed on my test box, and I replaced it with Xubuntu. I didn't reformat /home, would the old setting from Ubuntu confict/confuse Xubuntu?
<n2diy> conflict
<kromar> when my ntfs drives only get mounted when i access them then the mount entry is wrong? or is that how its supposed to be?
<kromar> and why the heck cant i turn my sound up to 100%? i always need to open the properties and turn it up manually:/
<kromar> and if its on 100% and i change the volume over the panel icon it will max to 90% again....
<kromar> and even when everything is maxed its not very loud.. how can i boost the volume so its as loud as it should be? o_O
<SiDi> n2diy: no it should be ok
<SiDi> kromar: do you have the ntfs drive automounting in /etc/fstab ?
<SiDi> kromar: i think i asked you the last time if you were using ntfs/fat partitions.; :D
<SiDi> kromar: the 90% bug is fixed in xfce
<SiDi> kromar: it'll disappear in karmic
<kromar> SiDi: i havent changed anything yet, its a fresh install
<SiDi> kromar: okey
<kromar> SiDi: do i need to change the fstab manualy?
<SiDi> kromar: the reason may be that when the wallpaper is loaded, the ntfs partition isnt mounted by xfce yet, the solution is to put it in /etc/fstab so its mounted before
<SiDi> kromar: yes
<SiDi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SiDi> here are some resources
<SiDi> kromar: as for its not very loud, there are 2 clues : go to xfce4-mixer, properties, check every box, max out PCM / Headphones too (and maybe other tracks too)
<SiDi> and the second possibility is that your card model isnt exactly recognised, but we'll see this after fstab and after you checked the tracks
<kromar> i already tested every slider, but anything other than front,speaker and master there is no change in volume
<SiDi> ok then
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<SiDi> and at the bottom of the french doc there is a quite accurate list of most common models (read the english one first :p) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/audio_intel_hda
<kromar> ok ok first the fstab, that has priority^
<kromar> ok looks like there is only the floppy and dvd in fstab
<SiDi> indeed ;)
<SiDi> check the tuxfiles.org link above
<SiDi> it has examples as far as i recall
<kromar> yeah im reading how to set up the other drives:D
<SiDi> i need to reboot, brb
<kromar> kk
<kromar> SiDi: can you take a look at this line and tell me if its correct? /dev/sdb1	/media/Seagate		ntfs	auto	0	1
<SiDi> it looks ok
<kromar> the mount point is correct like that?
<SiDi> turn "auto" into "defaults, auto"
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> type sudo mount -a to check
<kromar> the folder exists like that in /media
<SiDi> i hope it does
<SiDi> any error appearing when you type the command ?
<kromar> nope
<kromar> nothing, just new line in the terminal
<kromar> there is an entry in fstab like UUID=f53140ac-ee0a-4b08-8d4a-8e60d2d835de ..... is that my xubuntu partition?
<kromar> gona reboot and see if it works
<kromar> wohoo seems to work:D
<kromar> arr but sound again at 0%
<SiDi> ookey :P
<SiDi> as for sound, open xfce4-mixer and unmute every track
<SiDi> <hda
<SiDi> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<SiDi> ffs
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kromar> where is this mixer? is it the one in the control panel?
<SiDi> click the sound button in the panel
<kromar> thx got it
<kromar> gona read that page and see if it fixes my problem
<kromar> btw why does blender not get updated in the package manager? its already v2.49a out and its still 2.48 in the downloader o_O
<SiDi> !info blender jaunty
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48a+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9881 kB, installed size 25480 kB
<SiDi> The way Ubuntu works : every release, all the packages are updated in the whole ubuntu repositories
<SiDi> by the meanwhile, only security fixes and sometimes important feature fixes are added to the updates
<SiDi> to avoid breaking working apps (even if it'd happen 1/1000 for 1/10000 users, its still annoying)
<SiDi> so you have several possibilities : 1) wait | 2) find a ubuntu repository for blender (https://launchpad.net/blender is a good start) | 3) download and compile source (bad idea)
<kromar> why is compiling a bad idea?
<SiDi> because :]
<kromar> well blender 2.49 is out for some month now if im not wrong... so how long will it take for the new version to be available?
<SiDi> because the deb installed with the package manager will also be managed by it
<SiDi> the correct way to go would be : 1) compile | 2) package | 3) install
<SiDi> and you dont wanna try 2)
<SiDi> kromar: as i said, it'll take up to 6 months
<SiDi> !info blender karmic
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48a+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 9881 kB, installed size 25480 kB
<SiDi> It's actually gonna be done before 17th of august
<SiDi> but jaunty wont have it
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bleedingedge/+archive/ppa
<kromar> by august 2.5 might be available...
<kromar> if i download a packed blender, how do i install that?
<SiDi> before 17th of august, blender will pass from 2.48 to 2.##, ## being the last stable release
<SiDi> use the link above and install the PPA
<kromar> thats a link to blender 2.45
<SiDi> oh
<SiDi> didnt notice they stopped uploading
<SiDi> http://www.blender.org/download/get-blender/
<SiDi> download the ubuntu .deb
<SiDi> not the source
<SiDi> and then double click on the .deb file whenyou have i
<SiDi> t
<kromar> oh didnt see that one:O
<kromar> you think its possible to install the 32 and the 64 bit version?
<SiDi> install the one you need
<SiDi> if you're on a 32b install, use the 32b one
<kromar> i normally work with the 64bit version but do some stuff for crysis from  time to ttime and the exporter only works with the 32 bit version:/
<kromar> thats why im asking^
<SiDi> it has no importance :)
<SiDi> 32/64 refers to your CPU's architecture
<SiDi> not to the files you generate
<kromar> yeah but i prefer having some more ram available when rendering some huge scenes
<kromar> hmm having some problems with the sound setup...
<kromar> it says i should add the model to the end of  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, but the file is empty
<kromar> so what exactly should be in that file?
<SiDi> alsa-base.conf
<SiDi> i'll update the wiki
<kromar> also it says to search for the model in ALSA-Configuration.txt but i cant find my model in there
<SiDi> what model is it ?
<kromar> Realtek ALC889A
<kromar> why is it that when my default browser is opera the links in the Add/remove application will open firefox?
<SiDi> where does it say its default ?
<SiDi> Apps -> Params -> Favourite apps
<SiDi> Opera can claim to be default, but usually they epicly fail at implementing this kind of function
<kromar> i acctually set the web browser in "Prefered Applications"
<kromar> but thats a good idea to set it in opere, might acctually fix that^
<SiDi> it wont
<SiDi> kromar: no idea for your browser
<kromar> i know but cant hurt to try:O
<SiDi> if you want me to give you your model i need the WHOLE name of the chipset + laptop name
<kromar> but why does the link open with ff crap when i set the default to opera?
<kromar> its not a laptop o_O
<kromar> is that howto for laptops?
<SiDi> its howto for intel hda
<SiDi> usually they're in laptops :P
<kromar> ok i dont have any intel stuff in this system...
<SiDi> you do :P
<kromar> where?
<SiDi> try this as a model ac97_quirk
<SiDi> inside your soundcard
<SiDi> 6track-dig usually works on many desktop mobos too
<kromar> Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel       Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
#xubuntu 2009-07-03
<kromar> man that sucks, as soon as the mixer gets loaded the volume is turned down to 0
<kromar> how can i create a shortcut on the desktop?
<kromar> ah got it
<kromar> man the sound quality is terribly bad.... extreem noise in the background:(
<lean2501> i have the "relatime,errors=remount-ro" in my "/" and "relatime" in other mount points in fstab, i want to edit them to have "noatime", because this is a netbook, and i want it to not write so much to the disk
<kromar> ok someone has any specific information on how to fix the reboot muting of my sound and extrem noise level?
<Joelito> kromar: using pulseaudio?
<kromar> Joelito: whats that?
<Joelito> kromar: ok
<Joelito> kromar: which version of xubuntu are you using?
<kromar> 9.04
<Joelito> open your xfc4 configuration page
<kromar> where is that?
<Joelito> find audio|sound..similar..I'm using spanish version..so, maybe be little different
<Joelito> try by the xfce menu ;)
<kromar> the only way i can open any sound settings is with the mixer....
<Joelito> can you change with the mixer the audio manager
<Joelito> between alsa,pulseaudio or other
<kromar> yes
<Joelito> do it :)
<kromar> done it already, always the same result
<kromar> muted sound after reboot
<Joelito> and volume meter in enbaled or disabled?
<kromar> with  lspci | grep -i audio my audio device is listed as ALC889A and with  aplay -l its listed as ALC885, why is that?
<kromar> Joelito: what volume meter?
<Joelito> you know, that knob to increase volume =)
<Joelito> kromar: that you are using some alsa, try to use pulseaudio
<kromar> gona reboot and see if it works
<kromar> nope, muted again
<kromar> can it be that the settings arent saved correctly?
<Joelito> kromar: Nop, I don't have problems
<Joelito> kromar: did you install something lately
<kromar> its a fresh install
<Joelito> oh
<kromar> is there a command to save the sound settings manually?
<Joelito> kromar: don't need too, system does it for you
<sml1226> is there a 64 bit skype? or a softphone that can call skypeids?
<Joelito> I think the installer went wrong in some point
<kromar> no i reinstalled it about 10 times and its the same every time, even with different installation cds
<Joelito> kromar: oh, so..I don't know..I don't have problems with sound...
<Joelito> try to wait someone...at least I try to help =p
<kromar> im looking for a solution for that for some month now, i waited long enough
<kromar> how do i get rights to change the user settings?
<kromar> never mind....
<kromar> man that sucks... and thats the reason why i never really made the jump to this system. always some small problems which take hours to find a solution
<n2diy> I have a new install of 8.04 on my test box, and I can't change my keyboard layout, or move my panels around? Applications-quit doesn't work, I can't drag a terminal icon to my desktop, and who knows what else is wrong? Is this a munged install, or can I work my way out of it?
<Ollonk> anyone here willing to give me a hand with some issues/
<Ollonk> ?
<Ollonk> apparently not, I'll try the next channel ;)
<kromar> ok i think i found the problem with the sound volume, the asound.state file gets reseted every time i reboot. why is this happening?
<art_> can't get adobe flash to work in Xubuntu 9.04
<art_> hello
<wolfgang> hello
<art_> hello
<forces> alo
<forces> A&T?
<forces> art_, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<art_> installed it already
<art_> still no adobe flash
<art__> sorry got disconnected
<forces> art_, which browser r u using?
<art__> firefox the latest version
<forces> 3.5?
<art__> let me check
<forces> I have 3.0.11
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.30-020630-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 77.6% free] disk[Total: 214.2GB, 67.2% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<art__> 3.0.11
<forces> hmm
<forces> have you installed flash right now?
<art__> i tired the x86 version and moved it to .mozillza/plugins, but it didn't work
<forces> did you restart your browser?
<art__> it doesn't even show up in the plugins info
<art__> yes I restarted it
<art_> does the fact that I'm running Xubuntu on my Ps3 have anything to do with my problems
<forces> remove the plugin installed manually
<art_> how? just delete the .so file from the directory
<forces> I don't know
<forces> how did you install it?
<art_> I just removed the .so file from .mozilla/plugins
<art_> now what
<art_> forces: did I lose you?
<forces> now restart the browser
<forces> and try again
<art_> I'm not sure I installed it correctly
<art_> the file I downloaded is libflashplayer.so
<forces> try with other browser
<forces> you have 2 plugins installed
<forces> 2 flash
<forces> that's the problem
<art_> what the plugin?
<art_> when I try the files from abobe I get the "i386" error
<forces> art_, try another browser
<forces> is just a test
<forces> try with opera
<art_> where do I get opera
<maduser> sudo apt-get install opera
<art_> didn't work
<art_> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<art_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<art_> is only available from another source
<art_> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<maduser> are you trying to get the falsh player?
<maduser> if the deb isn't working then just get the manual installer
<art_> yes. how do i get the manual installer
<maduser> adobe website
<maduser> the tar.gz
<forces> art_, www.opera.com
<art_> let me download it
<forces> =.=
<forces> google is your best friend
<art_> should i save the flash file or open it?
<forces> did you try with opera?
<art_> not yet
<art_> which version of opera?
<art_> linux x86 64, powerpc, linux i386
<art_> I have a PS3
<maduser> your running linux on it?
<art_> xubuntu 9.04
<forces> art_, type uname -r
<forces> uname -a
<forces> in a shell
<art_> sorry I'm a newb. not sure what you mean.
<art_> you mean in terminal
<wolfgang> eee xubuntu on ps3 jealouse the wii sucks
<wolfgang> nah the wiis pim sometimes
<wolfgang> pimp*
<forces> art_, yes
<forces> terminal == konsole == shell
<art_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-6-powerpc64-smp #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 09:59:41 UTC 2009 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<forces> powerpc
<forces> use powerpc
<art_> ok
<art_> the option is ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon. Is that ok
<forces> o_0
<wolfgang> o_0
<forces> and ubuntu 9.04?
<art_> not listed
<forces> art_, type in a shell
<forces> or terminal
<forces> sudo apt-get instal epiphany-browser
<forces> try with that browser
<art_> still installing
<art_> appreciate the help
<forces> i'm tired
<art_> Sorry about that.
<art_> installed now what
<art_> do I need to be logged on as the root user instead of the local user
<jadez03> stupid WicD
<psycho_oreos> is there a possibility for me to make apt-get download from one of my other hosts which is running the same distro? (both are xubuntu 9.04). I was thinking of a possibility with trying to do network mounting of /var/cache/apt/archives maybe over smbfs.
<psycho_oreos> I prefer not to download over the internet right now because for one I am on internet that's already capped, so the speed is slow enough. The other is that it will be a pain for me to update more xubuntu boxens and getting them to download the same package (thus its a waste of bandwidth and un-necessary redundancy)
<TheSheep> you can install a .deb file with gdebi or dpkg -i
<TheSheep> so just copy the files over and install them
<psycho_oreos> hmm that wouldn't be bad idea but what about somehow simplifying the process? because there's almost always updates available.. I was thinking if I shared that directory, it also contains a database file which I hope is what apt-get will be referring to rather than some hidden list somewhere else
<psycho_oreos> or some really confusing process
<psycho_oreos> previously I was thinking of setting up my own server for all the debian packages but its really difficult now with keys and what not.. what a pain in the ass and plus if my idea works, I can shave some more bandwidth + space off by keeping all the debs on one box and the other just installs stuff from that one box without having to really download the deb packages and then update
<psycho_oreos> ok correction, its not in /var/cache/apt/archives for that db, its in /var/cache/apt.. and its not really a db its a file named pkgcache.bin which file reports it as just data.. was hoping for some useful ascii stuff that is readable so I can quickly determine if this will resolve my issue or not.. I'll use strings
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> seems as though the information I got is more like a dump of whatever is the output from apt-get update lol
<psycho_oreos> I'll try my method once I've downloaded the updates first.. I'll install smb
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: i know there is a way to turn one of your machines into a repository
<SiDi> and other machines would use it
<SiDi> but i dont know how you can tell which packages you want for the repository
<psycho_oreos> SiDi, well I'm hoping for simple stuff like when I hit apt-get upgrade (after seeing theres new updates available) it will download from the host.. however, if I can cut off the extra downloading that'll be a bonus but its not a huge necessity
<SiDi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<psycho_oreos> when I mean download I mean like downloading the deb packages onto the computer itself and then installing it from there
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: the only difficult thing will be to setup the local repo and chose which packages should be on it
<psycho_oreos> hmm thanks, I'll check the link
<SiDi> psycho_oreos: i suppose there would be a way to make the local repo use the cache directory of apt as a list of packages, and then these packages would be available for your local machines
<psycho_oreos> well it shouldn't be too difficult, there's minor differences between my boxens and I don't use optimised packages
<psycho_oreos> yeah I was thinking of mounting them over smb
<psycho_oreos> like share /var/cache/apt over smbfs and then mount it onto the other computers as if its their own.. tricking synaptic and what not into installing it rather than not seeing it there and download the packages from the real repository
<SiDi> its better to setup a local repo :)
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> but wouldn't that also need one to generate gpg keys and what not? then there's preferences over which repo to use unless I disabled all the internet ones and to use the local one?
<psycho_oreos> anyway thanks for the inputs, I'll try my method first and if that doesn't work I'll setup a local repository
<jadez03> this is ground control to major tom
<jadez03> take your protein pills and put your helmet on
<kromar> hi
<kromar> anyone knows how i can stop asound.state to get reset after rebooting?
<kromar> ok my sound problem seems to be that alsa is not started on boot. how can i make it start when booting?
<SiDi> kromar: hm, ps aux | grep pulse please
 * SiDi had an idea
<kromar> that does nothing
<SiDi> ah crap
<SiDi> its not PA then :(
<SiDi> kromar: no idea then, sorry. Feel free to try #ubuntu though :/
<kromar> looks like the solution was an easy one... will reboot to see if that works:O
<SiDi> kromar: so ?
<kromar> negative... did not work
<SiDi> :(
<kromar> well someone in the ubuntu channel told me to activate the alsa service under App>system>services but that didnt help
<kromar> when i enter sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start in a terminal it gets unmuted so i guess that needs to be executed at boot, right?
<znag> anyone know how to make thunar launch with maximum window size?
<kromar> so i reinstalled xubuntu again and set the volume to 50% before updating and after the first reboot the sound is not muted o_O
<kromar> gona reboot again to see if it stays that way
<kromar> still got sound after second reboot... hurrayy. gona turn the volume up and reboot again...
<SiDi_> kromar: you must write a bug report forthis issue :/
<kromar> gona test a bit more later today to see if it keeps working or if it fails again
<kromar> yeah seems to work for now.... till later
<mikubuntu> i am trying to make an Endura Video Player work in Wine on my ubuntu 904 laptop.  i received a disk from a courthouse video system, and this is the player that came with an .exe file on the disk.  the player is running, it has the video file in it, but is not rendering any video... is it possible i need to 'install' some codecs to wine?  if so, how do i 'permanently' install those?  thanks...
<mikubuntu> ...to anyone who can help!
<mikubuntu> yes, i've askd the question b4 here.  still  can't get this dang thing to play...
<Kangarooo> hello I pressed in pidgin Help Help translate this application and it opens me link in opera.. but FF is default..
<Kangarooo> default aplication is FF in xubuntu and in pidgin also default link opener is FF
<Kangarooo> this is not first time when something opens in opera but I want it to open in FF
<ivan_> всём привет
<ivan_> здесь по русски кто-нибудь говорит?
<knome> ivan_, english please...
<charlie-tca> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ivan_> Who can help me in one question? I'm not running torrent client in Xubuntu 9.04
<ivan_> help please?
<charlie-tca> !question | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho_oreos> from linux to linux, how does one connect to an xdmcp session without logging out of the current one on their local host? i.e. running xdmcp-"client" in windowed mode for example
<nikolam> What a lowsy Microsoft move.. http://news.cnet.com/8301-13880_3-10277784-68.html
<nikolam> I am one more time convinced that closed source OS`s should be avoided as much as possible
<mdshaw89> nikolam: yep - I noticed this today on my netbook after a patching - wish I could wipe Windoze but unfortunately Netflix has no valid Linux option.
<kromar> SiDi: looks like the sound is working now, how do i make a error report?
<kromar> oh someone knows when SiDi will be back?
<psycho_oreos> mdshaw89, ever tried running that software in vm?
<mdshaw89> psycho_oreos:  yep - works fine but you have to have a enough of a machine to make it useable
<psycho_oreos> mdshaw89, well I suppose you could try the stripped down versions of windows.. not that they are great but it'll probably suffice
<mdshaw89> I'm using an Asus 900HD netbook as a TV video streamer - works fine - but sucks I have to run Windoze
<psycho_oreos> can't find open-source alternative?
<mdshaw89> LOL
<mdshaw89> nope
<mdshaw89> believe me I've looked
<mdshaw89> Netflix has been very sneaky about their Roku box
<psycho_oreos> as with all other windows only based programs
<mdshaw89> I think it really sucks that Linux isn't good enough for a direct player but certainly good enough to run their set-top box
<psycho_oreos> I'd say its the fault of the driver used in the process to render graphics as such :p but then again, why complain when you're getting all this for next to nothing?
<mdshaw89> I'm surprised RMS hasn't pointed this out.
<psycho_oreos> RMS?
<mdshaw89> Richard Stallman
<mdshaw89> FSF advocate
<psycho_oreos> what about what I said?
<mdshaw89> Don't understand?
<psycho_oreos> probably because it might leave a flattery image on the developers themselves :p
<mdshaw89> "flattery image"???
<psycho_oreos> and no my head isn't working too well, its almost half past 3 in my time
<mdshaw89> k - no prob - I'm in NC - its 1:22P here - :)
<psycho_oreos> if you wrote programs for free, you're struggling but barely managing to get by everyday living.. someone comes along uses your software which is free as you licensed the software as... they then say hey why should I complain when its free? wouldn't that be bit of a bad feeling on your part knowing that you have donated something to the society and am struggling but this person says that he's not complaining when its all for free (m
<psycho_oreos> eaning that he's kinda like a freeloader) no?
<psycho_oreos> Sat Jul  4 03:23:38 EST 2009
<psycho_oreos> I'm not implying that all developers are broke but because linux is so diverse that any one of us can be jobless, yet writing programs and contributing for free
<mdshaw89> Keep in mind I'm NOT an RMS fan - I think the guy is a nut!  But I do think that Netflix should make a Linux player available for customers that run Linux - its a bit of a discrimination that since I prefer to run Linux you make me go buy an extra seperate piece of hardware that you offer to other customers for free
<psycho_oreos> Netflix amongst many other conceited corporate entities still slaps the same old reasons that because linux is so diverse, its hard to make one for every linux distribution whereas in windows, its unified, one file does most if not all
<mdshaw89> yep - I agree
<psycho_oreos> most likely in other words, they cbf making a binary blob program for every linux distribution... or better yet, they want to keep it as proprietary binary blob version like broadcrap
<mdshaw89> I use Hulu too and until recently Joost - but I do wish there was a company that offered this service to users world-wide - I think a huge opportunity is being missed
<psycho_oreos> oh well its their loss not yours
<mdshaw89> yep
<psycho_oreos> I am already doing my bit to not recommend such softwares/devices to other people unless if they have a good reason that they must use it
<psycho_oreos> in business world.. there is a common saying.. "one bad customer brings 10 bad customers"
<psycho_oreos> effectively meaning that if we started taking on the stance of snubbing companies which snubs linux and its movement, we maybe able to turn the large mass around and inhibit their sales/revenues
<cemunal> ﻿i installed a command line system with 8.04 LTS alternate CD. i want to install xorg, gdm, xfce. And a package which configures my printer auto. but which package? can somebody help me?
<psycho_oreos> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<forces> no
<forces> cemunal, http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090504#feature
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  my friend finally convinced her daughter that since her vista was frozen up that it was time to go ubuntu.  i gave her an xubuntu disk, but she says that vista has some password lock that will not let her load the disk.  can this be?
<psycho_oreos> mikubuntu, she's making up excuses
<forces> kick her
<psycho_oreos> does she even know how to get into the bios?
<mikubuntu> i mean, theres no such a thing, right?  yes, i've taught her b4 , we've installed on other boxes, so i don't know
<mikubuntu> guess i will have to make a house call
<cemunal> forces: printer?
<forces> :O
<forces> ha!
<forces> xubuntu-desktop?
<psycho_oreos> mikubuntu, she's lying, obviously, making stories up or she's a real blonde
<cemunal> forces: printer support on minimal xubuntu 8.04 lts
<cemunal> will release xubuntu 8.04.3 lts?
<cemunal> as a CD
<forces> no
<forces> the last release was xubuntu 8.04.1
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> hi
<magnetron> hi. my xfce returns to some profile that i previously saved by accident. how do i delete this profile so i use the default instead?
<SiDi> magnetron: hello, remove .cache/sessions
<SiDi> and you should be ok
<magnetron> SiDi→ thank you
<SiDi> !info gedit
<SiDi> !info gedit karmic
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.27.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 567 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<kromar> what do i need to watch youtube on linux?
<Slonkie> flash player
<Slonkie> adobe-flashplugin is in the repos
<kromar> hm installed it but get no picture, only sound
<Slonkie> reboot your system
<SiDi> kromar: can you stop running through every single documented and non-documented issue please ? :D
<kromar> i would love to....
<kromar> ah got it, i installed the 64bit plugin and the 32 bit plugin was installed which caused the problem
<kromar> is there a divx web player for linux?
#xubuntu 2009-07-04
<SiDi> !info libvala0 karmic
<ubottu> libvala0 (source: vala): C# like language for the GObject system - library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 748 kB, installed size 2128 kB
<SiDi> !info glib-2.0
<ubottu> Package glib-2.0 does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubottu> libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 758 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<kromar> looks like divx streams dont work with opera:/
<nicklas_> yo
<vidd> how do i add a cd archive to /etc/apt/sources.list from the command line?
<vidd> i only have access to command line....my gui's are hosed
<David-A> vidd: man apt-cdrom
<vidd> ty
<gator123> Does anyone know if Xfce Beta 5 Is out?
<forces> WTF!?
<forces> beta?
<forces> !xfce | gator123
<ubottu> gator123: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gamepockets> can anyone help with formating an external hd that keeps saying an error occured during process??
<arkham618> Hmm, haven't used IRC in ages. Anybody available to answer a question or two?
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> what?
<arkham618> Cool. Thanks. I'll just launch into, then. I have Jaunty installed on a Jetbook (Intel Dual Core w/4GB RAM) and the HDD light is blinking exactly every second, even when the system is idle. It's like a clock. I can't figure out what's causing it. I've googled and found similar complaints from notebook users, but no real fixes.
<maduser> could be a bug
<arkham618> Any thoughts on what might cause it?
<maduser> no
<arkham618> Know anyone who might be able to help?
<Syrius> http://www.alteringtime.com/features/lists/?p=newbiephrases
<astap> Lord of the old computer atlonXP comes with Xubuntu 9.04?
<mib486> hi guys i just installed xubuntu, it loads it and everything, it let me log-in with username and password but then it gets stuck on the desktop, only the mouse arrow, no icons dunno what to do, can someone help?
<mib487> hi guys i just installed xubuntu, it loads it and everything, it let me log-in with username and password but then it gets stuck on the desktop, only the mouse arrow, no icons dunno what to do, can someone help?
<mib487> hello???
<mib487> could someone help???
<Slonkie> !question | mib486
<ubottu> mib486: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slonkie> !question | mib487
<ubottu> mib487: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib487> hello?? ive already asked :D
<Slonkie> Read the last sentence
<mib487> im in tt3 trying to use aptitude but dunno how
<teufel> hi there. please can anyone help with xterm?
<teufel> the problem is: how can i save the configurations i've made so that when started it'd be already there?
<SiDi> teufel: what do you mean ?
<teufel> i made some changes: font size etc. but if i shutdown the pc, when started, i gotta meke the changes again
<teufel> i cant save the configurations concerning xterm
 * SiDi didn't know there was a way to configure xterm Q.Q
<SiDi> teufel: with changes do you mean command lines ?
<SiDi> if so, put them in .bashrc
<teufel> no. font size, font style, background color etc
<teufel> how do i do it? how to put them in there? i1ve already searched for it (probably not correctly) and couldnt find it
<SiDi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124960
<teufel> tnhaxs a lot! i'll try rightaway!
<SilentWarrior> hey guys, i want to change my laptop (rly old) from Kubuntu (kde4) to xubuntu, so it becomes more responsive, anyone tryed this before? What did you notice in terms of performance? (its a 800mhz, 1gb, compac presario)
<SilentWarrior> btw, can i quickly change Kubuntu into Xubuntu?
<SilentWarrior> if so, how?
<SilentWarrior> i have it installed already using Synaptic
<forces> SilentWarrior, xfce is quickly than KDE4
<forces> that's obvious
<xylox> SilentWarrior, i went from gnome to xfce in my old P3 and the increase in speed is remarkable
<maui> hi guys, how do i add links to the top panel, i want to add apps that are not in the list, how do i do?
<Valsum> Hi maui. It's simple: add them as Launchers.
<maui> sorry but its a brand new xubuntu install and im a total newbie
<maui> really dont know how to do that
<Valsum> after right click in the panel and 'add new element', the first option is add 'launcher'
<maui> and then look for the .bin file
<maui> thanks man
<Valsum> once you click on 'add', you just select an icon, a name for the launcher, and put the application name you want
<Valsum> aye
<Valsum> np
<SilentWarrior> xylox hey, i installed xubuntu, as i stated, i am trying to change from kdm to gdm, but all stuff i find says that i should pick one when a dialog pops up, but, i never get a pop up or anythin
<SilentWarrior> how can i change from kdm to the xubuntu one (xfce), manually or something, i have xubuntu installed already on my kubuntu
<SilentWarrior> forces, xylox
<xylox> SilentWarrior, in synaptic choose xubuntu-desktop and install it, after that you should get the option when starts your session
<forces> SilentWarrior, select in session the option xfce
<nicklas_> öj
<SilentWarrior> so, i should logout and select it?
<maui> Valsum: the system is super slow, probably cuz its a dated laptop, but is there a way to reduce to the minimum the cpu usage? like shutting down apps and processes i dont use or i dunno?
<xylox> SilentWarrior, yes, you'll see the option on session start
<Valsum> maui: Yes, mine is an old laptop and I deactivated bluetooth, in system\services and in settings\sessions\autostarted apps
<SilentWarrior> xylox, btw, how can i make "synergyc 10.1.1.106" run at start (before session login, so i can input my password from the other pc)? i had it on a KDE startup folder
<maui> how do i save all the settings and stuff of the system in order to have some kind of back up like "system restore" in windows?
<xylox> SilentWarrior, when i need to run commands at startup i put them in /etc/init.d/rc.local, but never tried that synergy you say
<xylox> SilentWarrior, there's also an autostarted apps icon in xfce seetings manager you could try
<SilentWarrior> xylox, my login screen is still KDE >< how can i make the other one default?
<little> Are there any Xubuntu developers in the channel right now?
<SiDi> little: yes
<SiDi> there are several
<little> Excellent, thanks! Pasting something into pastebin real quick.
<little> I was thinking of switching to Ubuntu from Kubuntu since I don't want KDE4 and would like a long-term solution. I then found out that the Ubuntu default install comes with Mono (which I can remove). For reasons I'd rather not go into, I would rather not install a release that installs Mono by default. I installed Xubuntu in VirtualBox and did a locate for mono and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209915/ and I'm wondering if that
<little> means Xubuntu also installs mono.
<little> If not, then today I install Xubuntu. (:
<SiDi> little: we dont ship mono ;)
<SiDi> its just some stuff that has similar names, but we dont have libmono* and mono* installed by default in Xubuntu
<SiDi> only C / Python stuff
<little> SiDi: Do you know what those files are that locate found?
<little> And do you guys plan to keep Mono out of Xubuntu? I'd like to install a release I can count on keeping for a while. (:
<SiDi> app-install stuff probably comes from gnome-app-install
<SiDi> little: i dont have any decision power about that, i'm not actually a xubuntu dev
<SiDi> but i dont think it should happen soon. mono takes a lot of room on a CD
<cemunal> hi all
<little> SiDi: Thanks for the information. I appreciate it. (:
<SiDi> the rest of these locate files seem to be related to a font, a driver, and some other stuff
<SiDi> cemunal: hiya
<cemunal> how can i disable update notifier?
<SiDi> cemunal: Apps -> Parameters -> Startup & session
<SiDi> then, third tab, and uncheck it
<little> SiDi: Okay, thanks. I did compare them to what comes on Ubuntu, and the list on Ubuntu is much larger, so I wasn't sure. (:
<cemunal> SiDi: xubuntu 8.04 lts
<SiDi> cemunal: oh
<SiDi> cemunal: i don't remember the path in 8.04, but it should be somewhere in the XFCE Parameters. if you're lazy, you can go to .config/autostart and edit the update-notifier file there ;)
<cemunal> SiDi: i don't know what i did but i can't see notifier now :D
<cemunal> SiDi: thanks
<ramrod> S0210, i have solved my opera flash problem
<ramrod> i downloaded the libflashplayer.so here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<ramrod> and in opera i linked to it, now it works
<S0210> ramrod: do you mean the libflashplayer.so? where have you put it? how did you lnked to it in Opera?
<ramrod> i put it into /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<ramrod> and then under tools > preferences
<ramrod> advanced > content
<ramrod> and then at the plugin options
<ramrod> change path and add
<ramrod> but i tried it with the .so file on the desktop and it worked either you only have to put the right path in the plugin options
<S0210> I haven't checked it yet but is this ver10 r22?
<ramrod> yes
<ramrod> wait are you using 64bit jaunty?
<S0210> ramrod: yes
<S0210> ramrod: it works
<ramrod> ok cool
<S0210> ramrod: first of all thanks. but I do not understand because the plugin came with ubuntu-restricted-extras was also 10.0 r22...
<ramrod> yes
<ramrod> in the german ubuntu forums
<ramrod> they say that the flashplugin out of the repos is wrapped by an 32bit wrapper
<ramrod> and that this may be a problem for opera, but i dont know if they are right :)
<S0210> ramrod: thanks again...
<eu-eng1> Can somebody help me with my xsession-errors ?
<forces> !ask | eu-eng1
<ubottu> eu-eng1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eu-eng1> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<eu-eng1> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=nl_NL.
<eu-eng1> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<eu-eng1> Failed to run gnome-keyring-daemon: Failed to execute child process "gnome-keyring-daemon" (Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<eu-eng1> xfdesktop[3268]: starting up
<eu-eng1> ** (x-session-manager:3101): WARNING **: Unable to launch "pureftpd" (specified by autostart/pureftpd.desktop): Failed to execute child process "pureftpd" (Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<eu-eng1> ** (update-notifier:3296): WARNING **: already running?
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): WARNING **: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<eu-eng1> ** (nm-applet:3300): DEBUG: applet_common_device_state_changed
<eu-eng1> ** (update-notifier:3271): DEBUG: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check returned 0 (security: 0)
<eu-eng1> ** (update-notifier:3271): DEBUG: crashreport_check
<eu-eng1> Error: No running window found
<forces> flood!!
<forces> ban him!
<S0210> problem!!
<S0210> help him!
<S0210> :-)
<eu-eng1> I use xubuntu, please help me with one error. Thats anough for to day. Thanks please.
<SiDi> eu-eng1: use pastebin's for big output, and you didnt tell us which error in particular. the nm-applet thing doesnt seem to be annoying (do you have problems with it?) The pureftpd error is self-explicit, it cant launch pureftpd. and your update-notifier seems to launch twice
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<eu-eng1> Oh sorrie that i did not use pastebin. Sorry for that.
<eu-eng1> Oke, the rule is to use pastebin. So here is my link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/209983/    First i aks to find a solution for the problem that the update-notifier seems to launch twice. Please.
<eu-eng1> Sorrie, but i tried to understand xubuntu. I am a beginner with this file xsession-errors. I do not know where to start finding the problem from the error log. To start asking, may be this question; Why is says the errorlog update-notifier already running?
<eu-eng1> About the nm-applet have maybe a problem with the wifi enviroment. Becaus it is an old one without wpa. So Firt wil my built wifi in on my laptop ask for a network with wep. But that is not possible.
<eu-eng1> After it, it wil connect by another usb wifi to my router. And than my laptop connect to the internet.
<eu-eng1> Does it help if i say sorry to you. Please can you help me with a solution for these problems, to make me a user instead of a beginner.
<eu-eng1> ?
<SiDi> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=107942 new xfwm :]
<SiDi> eu-eng1: we're all volunteers and not always in front of our screens, so we dont answer immediately
<SiDi> Your nm-applet errors, you shouldn't worry about them, in my opinion.
<SiDi> Please type the following command in a terminal : "ps aux | grep update-notifier" and show me the output in another paste, eu-eng1
<eu-eng1> Oke, thanks, no problem.
<SiDi> it'll display the processes running with "update-notifier" in their name
<eu-eng1> Oke i did command ps aux.....and this is my pastebin; http://paste.ubuntu.com/209990/
<SiDi> ok so it only runs once, eu-eng1
<SiDi> means you shouldn't worry about this one either :)
<SiDi> can you manually kill and relaunch pureftpd and tell me if there are particular errors ? This way we'll know what goes wrong with it
<SiDi> Failed to run gnome-keyring-daemon: Failed to execute child process "gnome-keyring-daemon" (Bestand of map bestaat niet)
<SiDi> What does the dutch part mean in english ?
<eu-eng1> First i wil command /etc/init.d/pureftpd restart oke?
<SiDi> yeh, with sudo
<eu-eng1> Bestand of map bestaat niet; it means - > file or directory is not to be / is not on your computer
<SiDi> try sudo apt-get reinstall gnome-keyring libgnome-keyring0
<eu-eng1> I installed xubuntu from the cd, so maybe theres is not gnome-keyring-daemon installed maybe??
<SiDi> it should be here
<SiDi> Did you check the CD's integrity before installing ?
<eu-eng1> In the program:"session and startup" I add pureftpd. But pureftpd wil not start with the command ; laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/pureftpd start
<eu-eng1> sudo: /etc/init.d/pureftpd: command not found
<eu-eng1> Oh sorry, but may be, i did not check the intergrity before installing.
<SiDi> eu-eng1: remove it from autostart
<SiDi> it should be in the "services" section, not in autostart
<eu-eng1> oke, i remove pureftpd form autostart.
<SiDi> its a daemon
<SiDi> !daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<SiDi> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(Unix)
<eu-eng1> oke
<SiDi> you can use ps aux | grep pure if you wanna check if it runs
<eu-eng1> Oke, and my pastebin of ps aux | grep pure; http://paste.ubuntu.com/210003/
<eu-eng1> Thanks for saying about daemon remove from startup. I have another question for autostart. Is xfce4-panel in autostart the right place? Is that oke?
<eu-eng1> Oke, i did reinstalle  gnome-keyring libgnome-keyring0
<eu-eng1> And about nm-applet, i shoud not worry anymore. thanks
<SiDi> eu-eng1: it already starts normally
<SiDi> eu-eng1: autostart is for the things you want to start with YOUR user session
<SiDi> for the things that run on the whole system, you should use Apps -> System -> Services
<eu-eng1> My computer cannot find the repository of the pureftpd packet. After sudo apt-get install pureftpd it says cannot read E:
<SiDi> its pure-ftpd
<eu-eng1> thanks
<eu-eng1> Oke, that was the solution. Gpureadmin was installed. But not pure-ftpd. Thanks for help.
<eu-eng1> The goal was one solution. So thanks for help. It is time to go sleep. Sleep well....
<SiDi> eu-eng1: thanks, you too
<ChrisHeilmann> hmm
<ChrisHeilmann> I upgraded to 9.04 it asks me to restart but just shuts down
<ChrisHeilmann> when i then restart I get inconsistent file system errors
<forces> check the file system with fsck
#xubuntu 2009-07-05
<louis_> Could someone here by chance help me with a startup script? (or maybe I'm going about this wrong and that's not even what I need)
<Raggs> hi louis
<louis_> Hi raggs
<louis_> I guess if I want help you'd like some more details, eh?
<Raggs> what are you trying to do?
<louis_> I wrote two scripts - both called 16-optimizations.sh, located in /etc/acpi/ac.d/ and /etc/acpi/battery.d/
<louis_> They're just scripts to optimize for performance or for battery life, depending on if I'm on AC or battery
<louis_> they work great, and everything switches when I change from AC to battery and vice versa
<louis_> the problem I am having is, I want on startup, a script to check my current state and to run one of the two scripts depending which I am on
<louis_> otherwise, I boot up on battery and my battery script doesn't run until I switch to ac then back to battery
<louis_> so they're ONLY running on a power state switch. I tried... many things
<Raggs> helluva a question that
<louis_> I know the script works, because if I bootup and run it manually, it sets my power options correctly
<louis_> but for example, I ifconfig eth0 down in my battery script
<louis_> because seriously, if I'm using an ethernet cable, I might as well plug in
<louis_> but when I first boot, I ifconfig and eth0 is up. so I run my power-optimizations.sh (what I'm trying to get to run on bootup) and then ifconfig again, and eth0 is down as it should be
<louis_> I also change my scaling_governor so I've been using that as a reference if it's applied or not, and it's not.
<louis_> I've literally been working on this for 6 hours now, and am about to lose it
<Raggs> i have found that taking a break can help
<louis_> I'm not a very experienced linux user, and I last used ubuntu as a primary OS on... warty
<louis_> so it's been a while
<louis_> I think I must be doing something wrong
<Raggs> i havent written scripts in a way long time
<louis_> it appears that /etc/rc.local does nothing now?
<louis_> and I have not the slightest clue on how to write anything for /etc/init.d/
<louis_> well, do you know how to make something run on boot?
<louis_> I mean, even if not, thanks for the help. You at least responded to me, which is more than I got in #ubuntu
<S0210> The font size of the main top menu does not follow system settings. (Xubuntu 9.04) I also tried to change the fontsize in Tools/Preferences from 9 to 10 to 12 but nothing happened... How do I force Opera to follow the system default font size?
<Nameless_au> hi. i had centos and vista installed on my laptop, i added a xubuntu install - the centos install no longer appears on GRUB. what can i do to restore it?
<S0210_> "DejaVu Sans 12" is the default system font. But some applications menu (Opera, Thunderbird) uses smaller (let's say 4mm) letters for its main top menu and some others uses bigger (let's say 5 mm) fonts. How's that possible?
<S0210> can this be linked anyhow to qtconfig?
<KittyKatt> I just installed today and I think XUbuntu is having trouble reading my volume slider.
<KittyKatt> any help?
<R1cochet> KittyKatt: what volume slider?
<KittyKatt> The hardware one on my
<KittyKatt> Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5934 laptop.
<KittyKatt> I've been told it's a problem in HAL.
<KittyKatt> And, while I know what that is, I have NO idea how to fix it.
<R1cochet> well i dont know this HAL u speak of but i have a volume slider on my mx500 kb
<R1cochet> mx5000*
<R1cochet> and when i installed 9.04 it didnt work either
<KittyKatt> dangit.
<R1cochet> however i was able to fix it by adding kb shortcut
<R1cochet> open....
<KittyKatt> lol thanks.
<R1cochet> apps>settings>xfce4 settings manager
<KittyKatt> Okay I know where those are.
<R1cochet> goto keyboard
<R1cochet> ok cool
<KittyKatt> I just need ot know the shortcut.
<R1cochet> now enter this in for.....
<R1cochet> to raise: amixer -c 0 sset Master 5+
<R1cochet> to lower: samcommand as above except 5-
<R1cochet> that will increase and lower volume by 5
<R1cochet> u can change 5 to whatever u like
<R1cochet> now if u have a mute button that doesnt work try this
<R1cochet> .....
<KittyKatt> XF86AudioLowerVolume
<R1cochet> amixer -c 0 sset Master toggle
<KittyKatt> That's what I was looking for.
<R1cochet> ahh ok
<KittyKatt> Sweet.
<KittyKatt> Thanks.
<R1cochet> well thats the key u press
<R1cochet> but those r the commands u need to map to the keys
<KittyKatt> I'm migrating from Linux Mint 7, so this is a bit of a switch. :P
<R1cochet> everything work for u now?
<KittyKatt> Let me test it...
<KittyKatt> While I'm doing that....got any advice on codecs? T_T
<KittyKatt> I installed Banshee...only to find it couldn't play anything.
<R1cochet> well i use totem w/ gstreamer as it no longer uses xine backend
<KittyKatt> Hm.
<KittyKatt> Might look intot hat.
<KittyKatt> into*
<KittyKatt> that*
<R1cochet> well it wont play the dvd menus :(
<R1cochet> it will play dvds but not the menus
<R1cochet> i just installed smplayer last night and rather enjoy it
<KittyKatt> smplayer?
<R1cochet> i didnt like how mplayer has controls seperate from window
<R1cochet> yea smplayer
<KittyKatt> lol...I noticed there's not a "media" tree menu in synaptic.
<R1cochet> uses mplayer but has controls in same window :)
<KittyKatt> lol multiimedia
<KittyKatt> XD
<KittyKatt> I'm blind
<R1cochet> goto smplayer website and grab there most recent package. they have a link for it
<R1cochet> back to codecs tho....
<KittyKatt> mhm?
<R1cochet> grab xubuntu-restricted-extras
<KittyKatt> Ah.
<R1cochet> that will select all the codecs u should need
<KittyKatt> yay for libpulseaudio
<R1cochet> u will need to install libdvd... to play dvds
<KittyKatt> :D
<KittyKatt> I <3 Pulse
<R1cochet> to do that i think u need to add medibuntu repos
<R1cochet> there should be a howto online
<R1cochet> cant remember myself
<KittyKatt> I'll find it.
<R1cochet> u will also need to add libdecss or something like that
<KittyKatt> Once I find 'em add 'em to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<R1cochet> i dunno
<R1cochet> u can add them through synaptic
<KittyKatt> kay
<R1cochet> anything else?
<KittyKatt> R1cochet: did you have troubles with touchpad support?
<R1cochet> nope
<KittyKatt> hm
<R1cochet> i dont have one tho
<KittyKatt> Couldn't find options in XFCE Settings Manager for touchpad.
<R1cochet> however i have installed on 2 diff hp's and they worked fine
<KittyKatt> Even under the Mouse dialog.
<R1cochet> ur touvhpad doesnt work?
<R1cochet> touch*
<KittyKatt> No, I had to edit some files themselves to make tap-to-click go away.
<KittyKatt> But that also killed my vertical scrolling.
<R1cochet> ohhh
<R1cochet> ouch
<KittyKatt> Yeah.
<KittyKatt> Sucks. T_T
<KittyKatt> I wonder if anyone here knows how to get a compromise between the 2.....
<R1cochet> well i remember seeing something about a package for touchpad somewhere
<R1cochet> google it
<KittyKatt> Hm.
<KittyKatt> Would I be able to find it in synaptic?
<KittyKatt> ...
<KittyKatt> Stupid question.
<R1cochet> maybe
<R1cochet> i would do a "search" not quick search tho
<KittyKatt> Yeah.
<KittyKatt> lol
<KittyKatt> quick search fails
<R1cochet> lol
<KittyKatt> Nope.
<KittyKatt> Nothing in synaptic.
<KittyKatt> found an article online
<dahaic> hello everybody :) I have a little problem with VPN [not sure whether this is the place to ask]
<R1cochet> i would think so
<dahaic> actually it's two problems
<R1cochet> just ask and some1 will help u in time
<R1cochet> sry i cant but im not familiar w/ vpn
 * KittyKatt shrugs
<dahaic> first) even if I check "automatic connection", it doesn't connect automatically :/
<R1cochet> lmao the security word is gipsy
<dahaic> second, when I connect, I want to use the vpn just to access one particular server, but as soon as I add routing via "route add ... dev ppp0", my original connection start to have horrible probably DNS resolution times
<dahaic> every page waits for ~5 seconds with "looking for ..." status
<dahaic> even if I have "route default dev wlan0" :/
<R1cochet> ignore my previous comment wrong channel
<dahaic> :)
<KittyKatt> HA!
<KittyKatt> R1cochet: did it. :P
<KittyKatt> synclient.
<KittyKatt> synclient MaxTapTime=0
<KittyKatt> That disables tap-to-click
<KittyKatt>  But doesn't disable scrolling
<R1cochet> cool
<R1cochet> but i didnt do it :)
<KittyKatt> This makes me happy.
<KittyKatt> I also have buttons for play,mute,stop,previous song, and next song on my keyboard.
<KittyKatt> Any idea on the commands for those?
<R1cochet> well i gave u mute earlier
<KittyKatt> you did?
 * KittyKatt scrolls up
<KittyKatt> ah
<KittyKatt> you did.
<KittyKatt> :D
<magic_ninjaz> whats the name of the program that lets me adjust mouse speed in xubuntu
<KittyKatt> Shouldn't that be under Applications>>>Settings>>>Mouse and be labeled Accelleration?
<dahaic> acceleration is something else
<KittyKatt> Ah.
<KittyKatt> Just a guess. ^^;
<R1cochet> KittyKatt: checking on play/stop
<KittyKatt> thanks R1cochet! :D
<KittyKatt> Where, might I ask?
<KittyKatt> For future reference.
<KittyKatt> I may be able to find some other useful info there.
<R1cochet> google
<R1cochet> or ubuntu forums
<KittyKatt> ....
 * KittyKatt feels thoroughly stupid
<R1cochet> and i dont know what to tell u about play/stop cuz work for me w/out shortcuts
<dahaic> magic_ninjaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5148273&postcount=6
<KittyKatt> Hm.
<KittyKatt> Yeah, not working.
<KittyKatt> Hm.
<KittyKatt> Need to boot into another liveCD with them all configured already
<KittyKatt> Good thing I have LM7 right here....lol....
<R1cochet> lol
<R1cochet> gl
<magic_ninjaz> ty
<R1cochet> magic_ninjaz: did u get it working?
<magic_ninjaz> yea
<R1cochet> what was it?
<om26er> plz tell me where to get this theme  http://xubuntu.com/get
<R1cochet> i believe its come w/ xubuntu
<om26er> hello
<R1cochet> hi
<valsum> hi
<om26er> wats the name of the theem
<R1cochet> i dunno search through them in settings
<KittyKatt> danget
<om26er> my present theme is murrinastormcloud
<R1cochet> ??? KittyKatt
<om26er> and it does not look a like
<R1cochet> so change it then if u dont like it
<KittyKatt> Haven't been able to make play/stop/next/previous work yet.
<om26er> kittykatt is not in the list
<KittyKatt> o.O
<R1cochet> yes it is
<om26er> no it is no there
<R1cochet> which part of that theme r u looking for?
<R1cochet> window decorator?
<KittyKatt> dangit
<KittyKatt> hm
<R1cochet> om26er: ????????????????????????????
<R1cochet> om26er: look at gnome-look.org u can prolly find it there then
<om26er> R1cochet: ok
<KittyKatt> brb
<R1cochet> very well
<psycho_oreos> How does one enable thermal monitoring of hardware? I had it working before with both an older version (ibex) and on another hard drive (which later died) Could it be by any chance its 2.6.28-13-server was not built with i2c or i2o (whatever its called) support?
<psycho_oreos> running gkrellm, I was only able to get the temperature of my nvidia card
<psycho_oreos> prior to that I was able to get temperatures of 3 hard disks, recently I bought myself 4th hard disk which is exactly the same as the other three and I was not able to get temp readings
<psycho_oreos> or wait.. I think I need something like hddtemp
<psycho_oreos> hmm interesting, hddtemp daemon wasn't started where it used to originally.. but what about stuff like cpu temp?
<SiDi> Do you have lm-sensors installed ?
<psycho_oreos> nope, think I'll grab that now thanks
<psycho_oreos> I've enabled the hddtemp setting via /etc/default/hddtemp
<psycho_oreos> interesting how it wasn't set to start but oh well
 * SiDi never looked into these things
<psycho_oreos> the other thing is superkaramba and boinc, have you ever gotten those combos to work? it needed Kross scripting
<psycho_oreos> yeah, all eye-candy stuff imo :)
<psycho_oreos> I've tried getting kde4-exra but I that didn't solve the issue, I was following up some old thread and on a different distro.. SuSE and posts were dated 2007
<psycho_oreos> extra*
<SiDi> I never used that either
<SiDi> are you on Xubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu jaunty
<psycho_oreos> I have superkarmba installed ontop of xubuntu, needless to say that it needed kde packages from kubuntu/repository.. well I did that and I got the necessary eye-candy monitoring stuff loaded but I can't get boinc to work with it
<psycho_oreos> I've gotten those sensor things to work thanks :) i've gotten lm-sensors and all the extra suggested packages, etc
<psycho_oreos> apt-get install lm-sensors sensord read-edid i2c-tools libi2c-dev python-smbus <--- that was the command for getting the sensors (and any extra stuff) but sensors work well within gkrellm
<psycho_oreos> thanks for the help anyway, the kross scripting platform was resolved with probably libkrosspython0 from the thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802942
<mib486> hi guys, my laptop only gets connected via ethernet, b4 with windows i was using this wireless usb pen as an airport and getting connected via it. i also tried this same pen on my desktop computer that runs ubuntu and it works. how can i make it work on this laptop with xubuntu? i dunno how to install it or anything, how can i do? thanks
<mib486> what is the .bin file for System Monitor?
<gabkdlly> mib486: are you running a different version of xubuntu than on your desktop ?
<mib486> on my desktop i have ubuntu
<mib486> on the laptop i have xubuntu alternate cd
<gabkdlly> which version ? (on both please)
<mib486> i read this thread about installing ndiswrapper, which is what im doing (both 9.04 the latest one)
<mib486> am i following the right path?
<gabkdlly> mib486: both ubuntu and xubuntu use hal and networkmangager, as far as I know
<gabkdlly> you might post your problem to the forums, along with out put from dmesg after connecting the dongle to your laptop
<gabkdlly> feel free to post a link here, if you like
<mib486> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340449
<mib486> thatz what im following
<mib486> i hope it'll work
<gabkdlly> mib486: ok, good luck
<mib486> so the wireless driver is finally installed but the connection won't work
<mib486> could someone help?
<mib486> it seems like ndiswrapper doesnt see network manager, when i go to configure network it says "couldnt find a config tool"
<mib486> no-one? im going nuts :D please
<SiDi> Can't help, sorry :/
<SiDi> never used ndiswrapper
<SiDi> just make sure that its loaded after a reboot
<SiDi> lsmod will tell you what mods are loaded
<mib486> SiDi: how do i add an apps icon to the "applications" menu?
<SiDi> you have to write a .desktop file for this application and put it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<mib486> anyway its weird, it does see the device but it doesnt find the wifi connection... but there is!
<mib486> how do i write a .desktop file?
<SiDi> You can grab some examples in /usr/share/applications
<mib486> ok i think ive understood what to write inside but how do i actually create it?
<SiDi> open your text editor
<SiDi> put some text inside it
<SiDi> and same the file
<SiDi> ;)
<eu-nl1> Please can you support/help me? I can not log in my xfce4 desktop. Here is my errorlog from xsession-errors; http://paste.ubuntu.com/210526/
<eu-nl1> I have first installed ubuntu server 8.04. and later i did install with sudo tasksel xubuntu desktop
<eu-nl1> It is my server. And i want a desktop on it. To make it easy to use.
<eu-nl1> Sorry but i do not know where i must put the right path for XDG_CONFIG_DIRS  ?
<eu-nl1> Thanks for help, I will try it another time. And have a good night for Them in europe.
<Yart> Hello.
<ramrod> hello
<Yart> Hi.
<Yart> Uh... does anybody know if Xubuntu comes with the drivers for the ATI Radeon HD 3200 card?
<Yart> That's what I'm running onboard right now and YouTube runs like poop. :/ Which is pathetic considering the rest of the system's specs and Window's ability to run it just fine.
<forces> Yart, you can download after the installation
<Yart> Alright. Where abouts, forces?
<om26er> my default theme is not as graphical as in the xubuntu page
<Kangarooo> where are sessions saved? I want to delete sessions
<om26er> can any i help me my theme is like all windows 2000
<om26er> whenever i change theme everything changes except the window
<om26er> window panel does not change
<Yart> Okay what is this crap? I have drivers installed now and YouTube still goes at like 5FPS, and then freezes for like 30 seconds.
<Yart> :/
<SiDi> Yart: we are not shipping proprietary drivers by default, but you can install them with a few clicks : Applications -> System -> Hardware drivers
<Yart> K! Done!
<SiDi> Yart: if none are listed or if they blatently suck, please contact ATi and let them know :]
<Yart> ;)
<SiDi> We can't write drivers instead of them ;)
<Yart> I think the main problem though is the default app to run Flash.
<Yart> I'm following a small tutorial I found on the Ubuntu forums now to properly get things going.
<SiDi> ATi has all the cool stuff : experimental KMS, experimental DRI2, and horrible performances :]
<Yart> Woohoo!!
<SiDi> My nvidia based computers can play flash :p
<Yart> Thank goodness this ATi card is onboard. I'll buy a separate nVidia one down the road. :P
<SiDi> the problem with ATi is that their opensource drivers are not finished, their proprietary drivers suck, and they dont support all their cards :|
<Yart> Oh ew.
<SiDi> it should be better in a year for sure
<SiDi> since they'll have released decent opensource drivers for most of their cards, with KMS (and maybe Gallium3D implemented ?)
<SiDi> Nvidia wont be able to do so. BUt their proprietary drivers ARE fast :d
<SiDi> (as fast as windows for running OpenGL2 games :p)
<Yart> Oh dang!!
<Yart> K yeah I'm going nVidia on my next card purchase.
<Yart> Man at first I thought I got ripped off or something too. I JUST bought this computer and after seeing YouTube reacting like that I was like "......"
<Yart> Well golly! The tutorial worked. YouTube is working fine now. Stupid flash...
<Yart> But yay! It's perfect!
 * Yart hugs his new system. "I don't hate you anymore!"
<SiDi> ahah
<SiDi> anyway you're only allowed to hate ATi :)
<Yart> Indeed. :P
<Yart> Well I'm happy to see sound works out of the box!
<Yart> Though the volume is low... even when maxed out.
<Yart> Mind you I don't know if it's just my card or not. I never had Windows on this thing to compare yet.
<Yart> K guys?
<Yart> Now when I try to ./configure something before "make"ing, it's like "C compiler cannot create executables" and I'm like "OMFG WHY?!"
<Yart> What am I missing?
<Raggs> are you getting any error?
<Yart> Yeah.
<Yart> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<slimjimflim> hi, what's the xubuntu equivelent to the ubuntu 'system -> preferences -> sound'?
<Raggs> yart so you ./configure xyz and what output do you get?
<Yart> configure: error: /bin/bash tools/config.sub xyz failed
<Yart> Oh and the line right before it...
<Yart> checking build system type... Invalid configuration 'xyz : machine 'xyz' not recognized
<KittyKatt> ehhhh....
<KittyKatt> Having a lot of trouble using compiz in xubuntu. Anyone have suggestions?
<Yart> Raggs: Could it be what I'm compiling or is there just something wrong with my compiler?
<KittyKatt> restarting
<Raggs> Yart, i wouls guess it is a compiler issue
<Yart> Blarg! What should I do? Like... how could I possibly reinstall it or something?
<Raggs> try sudo apt-get install gcc
<Yart> It's already latest version.
<Raggs> try apt-get install gcc-c++
<Yart> Couldn't find package gcc-c
<Yart> I added the "++" at the end but it removed it.
<Raggs> i see, looking into it a bit
<Yart> Alright.
<Yart> It did make a log file if you want to look at that.
<Raggs> and cooking dinner,
<Yart> Oh gotchya.
<Raggs> i would suggest in the mean time you google the exact error you are getting
<Yart> K.
<jgamio>  Yart did you instal  build-essential
<Yart> Yup.
<Yart> Same error.
<SiDi> Yart: for your volume, click on the volume button on the panel, on the mixer window poppin up, click properties
<Yart> I already did that. :/
<SiDi> Yart: then check all the boxes, and max out all the slides
<Yart> Already done.
<SiDi> slimjimflim: xfce4-mixer
<SiDi> slimjimflim: we have less options
<SiDi> its g++
<SiDi> not gcc-c++
<Yart> Oh. Yeah I already installed g++
<SiDi> what are you building ?
<Yart> Wine. I don't want to pull it out of the repository.
<Yart> I'd rather build it towards my system. :/
<slimjimflim> SiDi: i got it
<Yart> Sheesh I can't seem to be able to compile anything. Even xmame isn't working.
<SiDi> Yart: WHY build wine ? :|
<SiDi> use the PPA for 1.1.25
<SiDi> (btw, #ubuntu-wine is a great place for help building wine, since its the channel of our wine maintainer)
<Yart> Aye.
<knome> #ubuntu-whine? ;)
<Yart> >:P
<KittyKatt> I'm having compiz troubles. Could anyone help me?
<SiDi> knome: eek
<SiDi> knome: i wonder how many accounts people on xfce-look.org have
<SiDi> in order to vote up their own artwork
<knome> :<
<SiDi> because some things show at 60-80 % and are just ugly. Uglier than this afternoon's wallpaper
<knome> sounds bad.
<knome> haha...
<SiDi> yeh
<knome> yeah.
<knome> that rating system is not really accurate
<knome> i once created a oo impress template
<SiDi> and gnome sound - gnome X11 mouse themes spam the xfce themes out of the first page in no time
<knome> and looked the other at the same time - looked like the worst had the best rating
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> or it means you cant be using linux AND have taste :| ?
<knome> lol
<knome> more like you can't use linux seriously and rate at xfce-look
<SiDi> :p
<SiDi> found a screenshot of a guy with Quod Libet
<SiDi> i never managed to make it work more than a minute
<SiDi> :(
<knome> "of a guy" ?!
<knome> wow
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> meh
<SiDi> knome: go drink some rum
<knome> hmm...
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> and dont leave me any :P
<KittyKatt> Can anyone help me with my compiz troubles?
<knome> !compiz | KittyKatt
<ubottu> KittyKatt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<SiDi> KittyKatt: maybe if you began by asking a question ;) But we're not experts with it, not many of us run it
<KittyKatt> Well, compiz is running fine after I installed the packages compiz-fusion* compiz-gnome compiz-settings-manager fusion-icon and emerald.
<KittyKatt> Except now I can only have 2 workspaces.
<KittyKatt> It won't let me have any more or any less than 2 workspaces.
<SiDi> ah
<SiDi> and if you right click the workspaces
<SiDi> can't you edit this value ?
<KittyKatt> Yes.
<KittyKatt> I can make it go up and down.
<KittyKatt> But that doesn't do anything to the ACTUAL number of workspaces.
<SiDi> and if you change them in xfce ?
<KittyKatt> I can't.
<KittyKatt> Anywhere.
<SiDi> ask in #compiz then please
<Kangarooo> where are sessions saved? I want to delete sessions
 * KittyKatt is away
<SiDi> Kangarooo: ~/.cache/sessions
<Kangarooo> ok there were some files but strange couse I deleted that folder 2or3 weeks ago. maybe I have found bug.. couse I deleted that folder but after installing openbox some strage session has been openin firefox and xchat and after purging openbox now 2 terminals are opening.. ill say if all is ok now.. restarrt..
<_Antoine_> Hello, can you say me the name of the dev Channel of xubuntu?
<^Alita> hi to all
<^Alita> someone can tell me if update-apt-xapi is useful? it's using lot of resources
<SiDi> hi ^Alita
<SiDi> no idea what it is, but i never had it running here
<^Alita> i've found some info in internet, it seems a xubuntu 9 characteristic
<^Alita> is something linked to synaptic
#xubuntu 2010-07-05
<Kangarooo> n8
<Raggs> hi all, i am trying to add ubuntu to grub menu.lst and am wondering if this looks right http://pastebin.ca/1894697
<fuyao> how do i change folder permission so i can write on external drive, yesterday i came here to ask about how to mount my external hard drive, today i ask for changing permissions so i can write on my external hard drive, right now i see only root can write in folders
<raggs> anyone know how to install grub from the live CD / usb?
<_Techie_> !grub | Raggs
<ubottu> Raggs: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ronia> Hi!
<bittin> Hi
<ronia> Somehow, after installing Xubuntu the panels were visible, but after doing all the security updates, the two panels disappeared. Any hints as to where to look for solutions?
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ronia> Wow, what a great bot?!
<ronia> Thanks, ubottu
<slow-motion> hi
<bittin> hi
<ron_o> is there any way to figure out what connection is uploading to?
<ron_o> I have bandwidth monitor showing an upload of 13KB/s from probably rtorrent (becausae when I close it it stops) but rtorrent doesn't indicate that I'm uploading anything.
<ron_o> I found something. Amazing what happens *after* you ask a question. sudo iftop -i eth0...
<ron_o> linux is so sweet. What a great OS.
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<amabo> i'm trying to install the wireless package for macbooks manually but it's not being updated (after a dpkg install using http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source) - any insight? do i have to run 'sudo apt-get upgrade/update' in order for it to take effect?
<jenkins> hello, what is the xfce equivalent to gksudo?
<Sysi> same
<jenkins> ok thanks Sysi
<Sysi> np :)
<emerson> why I can't access the files that are inside the amule's incoming directory ?
<emerson> the access is denied ..
<emerson> I mean I have a message of access denied.
<mikubuntu> anybody familiar with remobo? (remobo.com) sposed to be a remote help assistant type app, but so far all i can do is instant message with my friend on it.  i want to use it to control her computer for updates and support.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-07-06
<sean-laptop> hello all.. very pleased with this distro.. much better than using Gnome or KDE or LXDE
<Raggs> hi sean-laptop
<sean-laptop> i am running Xubuntu on an 8 year old Thinkpad T20 with 512 megs of ram, a PIII 650, a ten gig hard drive, and an old wireless usb dongle.. feels good man
<sean-laptop> Raggs, hey!
<Raggs> glad to see it is working for ya
<Raggs> i am using a thinkpad too
<sean-laptop> Raggs, oh it is.. although i perfer Chromium over Firefox for a browser.. fast!
<sean-laptop> Raggs, what kinda thinkpad?
<Raggs> SL410
<Raggs> you can get chromium
<sean-laptop> Raggs, yeah i found out on google.. sometimes its easier to use terminal.. i manually added the repositories to my software sources
<Raggs> sweet
<sean-laptop> it works damn great.. i dont wanna bother with Iron.. cause i want to avoid using Wine as much as i can
<Raggs> you dont sound like a newbie linux user
<Raggs> Iron?
<sean-laptop> Raggs, i learned a bit in the last few months.. cut my teeth on Puppy Linux.. then stepped up to Xubuntu when i upgraded my ram
<Raggs> nice
<Raggs> i use ubuntu atm
<Raggs> with parts of kde i like
<sean-laptop> Raggs, Iron is Chrome but its made to run with Wine.  it installs wine as a dependancy i believe
<Raggs> i see, chromium runs with no wine though
<sean-laptop> i am running XFCE.. i find its a lot faster then Gnome or KDE on my hardware.,. then again its an 8 year old laptop
<Raggs> using xchat?
<sean-laptop> Raggs, yup
<Raggs> nice
<Raggs> i have used maybe 20 distros and think i have settled on ubuntu, or xubuntu
<sean-laptop> yeah its a lot like Gnome in its layout.. but its a faster environment.. you can install XFCE in Synaptic..
<Raggs> i did already
<Raggs> i prefer gnome
<Raggs> and my hardware doesnt mind it
<sean-laptop> Raggs, well gnome is slick when you have the hardware to run it lol
<Raggs> but this is a friendlier channel
<sean-laptop> i also installed xubuntu on an old desktop i frankensteined a while ago
<sean-laptop> its always evolving but for now it is complete
<Raggs> i think when i am done with this install it will be frankenbuntu
<sean-laptop> its got partrs that i had laying around and even parts i found at the dump when i was offloading garbage form when i was doing spring cleanup on my land
<sean-laptop> nice
<Raggs> even made / stole a wallpaper
<sean-laptop> Raggs, nice.. i usually have daft punk for mine..
<Raggs> daft punk?
<sean-laptop> well to tell you.. the ram and power supply came from the dump.. ethernet card too
<sean-laptop> daft ppunk is an electro group from france
<sean-laptop> my mother had a dead tower that i got the video card and dvd burner from
<Raggs> my wallpaper, still working on it    http://omploader.org/vNHVrMQ
<sean-laptop> tower itself i had laying around.. celeron 667 that i upgraded to a 950
<sean-laptop> niiice
<sean-laptop> well i am still learning Gimp.. so i am still fooling around with it myself
<Raggs> Gimps not bad, i took a photoshop class that sorta helped
<sean-laptop> for my ppower supply i had to use a drill and put in new holes for the supply cause the mount holes originally didnt match
<sean-laptop> yeah i am learning on my own
<sean-laptop> i have had no computing classes outside of Office 07 (feel dirty saying it) in my trade school as a related required course
<Raggs> i have a few required classes
<sean-laptop> same here.. mostlyt stuff i already took in university lol
<Raggs> i need java, visual studio C++ and others
<sean-laptop> i dunno it i will bother with that yes..
<sean-laptop> i already have welding and automotive under my belt now
<Raggs> i dont have a choice
<sean-laptop> and three years of university
<sean-laptop> in the IT industry?
<Raggs> Informations System major
<sean-laptop> oooo well then
<sean-laptop> did you need a pre-existing degree for that?
<Raggs> one day i wanna be a puter geek
<sean-laptop> you need a degree to take that in our university in my province
<Raggs> i have an associated degree in networking
<sean-laptop> ooo well then
<sean-laptop> nice
<sean-laptop> my bud is an admin in the local hospital
<sean-laptop> he has to jsut mostly do troubleshooting and plug shit in and allocate it on the server and mac address bullshit
<Raggs> yep
<Raggs> i am now following a software design track
<sean-laptop> lovely.. he just did a two year trade in his. but i think things work different in our education structure
<sean-laptop> trades and certificates take two years and you have to take them at a trade school.. degrees are 4 to 5 and have to be at a university
<sean-laptop> i wouldnt mind learning that stuff
<sean-laptop> i mostly just fool around with what i have and hack video game systems
<sean-laptop> like the wii and ps2 and xbox1 and psp
<Raggs> do what ya enjoy
<sean-laptop> softmods
<sean-laptop> oh yeah
<sean-laptop> well i am in canada so file sharing is legal.. and so isw downloading games.. kinda.. as long as you dont get caught
<sean-laptop> lol
<sean-laptop> ;)
<sean-laptop> i use the psp for emulators and the xbox for playing movies off my network with XBMC
<Raggs> i dont game
<sean-laptop> oh? i dont too much.. my nephews do. its a great babysitter when you have as many games as a japanese arcade lol
<Raggs> sean-laptop, i dont watch my neices and nephews
<sean-laptop> Raggs, well i am kind of a father figure to them.. we are rather close.. and i am the only one without children among my siblings
<Raggs> i see, my nearest niece and nephews are near 30
<Raggs> sean-laptop, i am a grandfather figure to a little boy
<sean-laptop> Raggs, thats always cool
<sean-laptop> how old r u then?
<Raggs> 45
<sean-laptop> nice.. i am 31 lol
<Raggs> 31 is still young
<sean-laptop> yeah it is.. feel old some days
<Raggs> me too
<sean-laptop> yeah but young some days lo
<sean-laptop> lol
<Raggs> true enough
<sean-laptop> hence the kids and video games.. they also love the angry video game nerd on youtube.. i showed it to them
<sean-laptop> lol
<Raggs> i hope this distro works well for you
<sean-laptop> Raggs, i hope so too.. it has so far.. are you using Lucid?
<Raggs> yes
<sean-laptop> nice.. i am debating trying the beta for Maverick
<Raggs> when it is released why not
<sean-laptop> yeah. the alpha is out now but i am debating still.. but i love lucid .. nice and fast
<Raggs> and a LTS
<sean-laptop> welcome Bitwraith
<BitWraith> is there any way to change the wallpaper besides right clicking the desktop?
<sean-laptop> now do you mean the desktop or the login screen wallpaper?
<BitWraith> sean-laptop, either one will work for my purposes
<Raggs> Bit in settings
<BitWraith> I am using a different window manager, and this one uses a fake root window, so the background in programs like xchat is not the same as the actual background
<sean-laptop> well you can set a wallpaper for the desktop just by going to your desired folder where the picture is .. rightclicking it and selecting set as wallpaper
<BitWraith> come to think of it, I had my background set in xfce before, so if that was all I needed then I would not still be having this problem.
<Raggs> brb sean-laptop
<sean-laptop> ok
<sean-laptop> BitWraith, so the right click does not give you the option?
<BitWraith> sean-laptop, I don't have that same menu anymore
<BitWraith> and, as I said, I really do need to change the OTHER background
<BitWraith> when I said that either one would work, that was my mistake
<sean-laptop> so you are using xfce., but what is your windows manager?
<BitWraith> no, I am not using xfce anymore
<BitWraith> xfce was my old window manager
<BitWraith> I'm actually using E17 now.
<BitWraith> (with Ecomorph, which is unspeakably awesome btw)
<sean-laptop> i dont have any experiance with that.. still using Thunar
<sean-laptop> the crappy part is almost no one is here at the moment. well no one to respond
<sean-laptop> :P
<sean-laptop> did you see if there was a forum for E17 or another channel?
<BitWraith> there is #e on this network, they don't seem to know of any way to make E17 set up the background used with psuedo-transparency
<BitWraith> so I'm right back to trying to set it using something other than E
<sean-laptop> compositing?
<sean-laptop> you mean something other than E or XFCE
<BitWraith> I actually do have compositing, but the type of transparency I am talking about is fake transparency used by apps like xchat
<sean-laptop> oh.. well then
<sean-laptop> i just use XFCEs compositing.. cause i need it to run Cairo-Dock
<BitWraith> my point is, xchat doesn't use an alpha channel
<sean-laptop> that sucks..
<sean-laptop> try a different server?
<BitWraith> so it doesn't matter what compositing I use elsewhere
<BitWraith> ... I'm starting to wonder if I'm talking to a robot
<BitWraith> lol
<sean-laptop> lemme see what i can dig up
<sean-laptop> you say you are using Ecomorph?
<BitWraith> yes
<sean-laptop> ok
<sean-laptop> lemme look some more
<sean-laptop> try ere?
<sean-laptop> i mean try here?
<sean-laptop> http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/wiki/EcomorphFaq
<Raggs> is ecomorph an *ubuntu app?
<BitWraith> not exactly
<BitWraith> I followed these instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/install-enlightenment-e17-in-ubuntu.html
<BitWraith> they call for me to add a repo that is maintained by the E devs
<sean-laptop> well it also said that E17 is not in release yet.. are you uning the alpha?
<Raggs> sean-laptop, E has been developing 17 for a loooong time
<BitWraith> the word "alpha" has a couple of different meanings in this context.
<sean-laptop> yeah i guess.. kinda like Fluxbuntu.. (still only supporting 9.04 yet i think )
<BitWraith> when I said "alpha" I meant that there is a fourth color channel that controls how opaque or transparent a window is
<Raggs> BitWraith, but with something like this you could probably get more educated ideas from their channel, if they have one
<sean-laptop> yeah i know.. i tried searching.. unless they are on another server
<BitWraith> they do, and I consulted them
<BitWraith> when I tried this on Gentoo, I was able to fix it with esetroot, but you guys don't have a pakcage for that
<BitWraith> gsetroot comes close, but I don't quite have the positioning right yet
<sean-laptop> yeah .. no source to compile for esetroot?>
<Raggs> BitWraith, what did they say when you contacted them?
<sean-laptop> i never.. deep googling
<sean-laptop> thats how i have to yield most of my info
<BitWraith> they said that E17 doesn't change the fake transparency background, and neither E17 nor xchat set up the alpha channel
<Raggs> that is helpful
<BitWraith> in other words, what I am trying to do is impossible, unless some other software is added to set up fake transparency
<BitWraith> I finally got gsetroot to work though
<Raggs> hsetroot i guess might be possible
<sean-laptop> yeah it says only ecomorph can do what you are asking from what i read
<BitWraith> ...
<BitWraith> no
<Raggs> no?
<BitWraith> ecomorph does NOT set up the alpha channel either
<sean-laptop> oh sorry my bad
<BitWraith> it only sets up the screen to disply transparent windows... the windows then have to make THEMSELVES partially transparent
<Raggs> and the folks at E say what you are trying is impossible
<BitWraith> well, I asked them about changing the alpha channel, not about the fake transparency
<BitWraith> fake transparency works, now that I found gsetroot I am using it now
<BitWraith> I wish xchat could set the alpha channel though
<sean-laptop> yeah.. try another irc client?
<Raggs> sean-laptop, good patience
<sean-laptop> Raggs, huh? lol
<Raggs> with BitWraith
<sean-laptop> Raggs, i guess so
<sean-laptop> thank god i had a beer in hand lol
<Raggs> he was not very forthcoming with information
<sean-laptop> Raggs, yeah.. used to that.. when i was in school last year i was the Site Admin for my local internet communuty access site
<sean-laptop> with that and friends needin tech help i am used to cryptic info
<Raggs> the whole not supported app thing would have ben good to know
<sean-laptop> yeah i know..
<sean-laptop> kinda was barking up the wrong tree here
<sean-laptop> if he had gotten rid of XFCE then there was no point in coming in here
<sean-laptop> thats like going to toyota to get a hyundai fixed
<Raggs> well it is like shoving a hyundai motor in a toyota and asking toyota to fix it
<sean-laptop> my thoughts exactly
<sean-laptop> thats like having issues with kde and comin here.. if that was the case then go to #kubuntu
<Raggs> you would think, or kde
<sean-laptop> yeah
<sean-laptop> meh.. i guess he realized it was futile after a while
<sean-laptop> what got me was him saying that he felt like he was tlaking to a robot
<Raggs> sean-laptop, i would have stopped then
<sean-laptop> Raggs, i guess but i am used to helping the inept
<sean-laptop> :P
<sean-laptop> but what some do not realize is that a nice google search and some patience can go a long way
<sean-laptop> thats how i learned how to install chromium on my own
<Raggs> sean-laptop, i dont mind helping the inept, being insulted by them irks me however
<sean-laptop> long before i came here
<sean-laptop> have you ever tried puppy linux?
<sean-laptop> it was slackware based then made from scratch.. now its on its own but uses packages from lucid.. its nice and lightweight.. great for old hardware
<Raggs> i have used puppy
<sean-laptop> and yes.. some people do not realize that they should not bite the hand that feeds them
<sean-laptop> i have puppy 5 and puppy arcade 8
<Raggs> it was Debian based
<sean-laptop> puppy arcade is good for emulators
<sean-laptop> everything from the spectrum to mame to nintendo.. and even ScummVM
<Raggs> emulating what?
<sean-laptop> only thing that it dont come with are roms
<Raggs> i am heading out, good talking to ya sean-laptop, hope to chat again, you know where i am
<sean-laptop> sure thing pal.. nice meeting you]
<robertzaccour> will 10.10 have a new theme?
<robertzaccour> will 10.10 have a new theme?
<nikolam> What do you think it is best SMB/samba client to connect and transfer files to/from windows desktop?
<ablomen> nikolam, i find mounting the samba share (with cifs) work best for me
<nikolam> ablomen, i want to give eeepc nbook to a girl and I need GUI to give her so she can transfer her files
<ablomen> ah ehm except for pyneighborhood (which never worked for me) i don't know of any app that let's you browse the network like nautilus does
<ablomen> but you could try it, have not used it for ages
<ablomen> or you could install nautilus, but among other problems it will steal your desktop if you are not careful and having two file managers is gonna be kind of confusing
<TheSheep> ablomen: there is gigolo
<ablomen> TheSheep, yes but that does not browse the network (not here anyway)
<TheSheep> ablomen: strange, I think it should
<ablomen> might be because i am on 9.10 (which uses gigolo 3.2)
<ablomen> ehm 0.3.2
<ablomen> ah yes 0.4 looks a lot different
<Sysi> i didn't have problems with nautilus
<ablomen> nikolam, ok, so like TheSheep suggested, try gigolo (might be called Remote Filesystems in the System menu)
<ablomen> ah, lol, ok so there is a "Show 'browse network' side panel" setting in gigolo which is turned off (?) in 9.10
<ablomen> TheSheep, it does indeed browse the network when you check the option
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> bye
<kunsole> hello. Is there something like Skippy for Gnome and Exposé for OS X for Xubuntu?
<Sysi> no, if you're not gonna use compiz
<xubuntu495> I just got to say that this is pretty nifty! A chatlink while installing Xubuntu, what will you think of next?!
<gebjgd> hello guys, what about the bug of the backlight changing under xubuntu?
<gebjgd> is there a solution for that?
#xubuntu 2010-07-07
<slow-motion> n8
<duckslammer> hello! what software is recommended for downloading from a video camera and editing the file?
<andy__> ki insyalled nautilus for network exploring but now it running as my desktp manager i think and its consuming 100% cpu heating my laptop 20 degres higher
<andy__> how do i stop it form doing this, or stop it from runing at startup which i think should be happening,  just want the file browser
<duckslammer> anybody know about connetcing a video camera to 10.04?  it is plugged into a usb port and not recognized.  lsusb does not show it.  the camera is a sony handycam 700x digital8
<ridin> duckslammer, try cheese
<duckslammer> i solved it - the fix was kino with firewire
<ours_en_pluche> bonne fin de semaine a toutes et a tous :)
<robertzaccour> where can I get albatross theme for gnome?
<robertzaccour> hey psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> hi robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> psycho_oreos, do you know where i can find albatross theme for gnome?
<psycho_oreos> robertzaccour, I think there's gnome-look.org but I'm not too sure, have you tried google search?
<robertzaccour> found 2. emerald and gtk. gtk is better right?
<robertzaccour> i mean not a hog?
<psycho_oreos> hard to say lol you're in xubuntu channel where xfce is recommended over gnome :)
<lewis1711> anyone know how to get all the system messages printed to screen when you boot? you know, how on other distros it's all "searching for drives, finding them, loading them, loading this module, blah blah blah"
<robertzaccour> i like xfce better, but i really like the window buttons on the left side in Ubuntu gnome version
<psycho_oreos> lewis1711, you remove the splash option in grub
<lewis1711> psycho_oreos: this line here? 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic-pae root=UUID=9ab029c3-2978-4175-a43c-4666027df34d ro   quiet splash
<psycho_oreos> lewis1711, yes, and I'd probably also remove quiet as well
<robertzaccour> psycho_oreos, is it possible to move the window buttons to the left side in xfce?
<psycho_oreos> robertzaccour, not sure, I'm on an old version of xubuntu
<robertzaccour> psycho_oreos, the newest version has the buttons on the right side. i wonder if there's gonna be a new xubuntu theme. the current one looks great and not sure if changing is a good idea haha
<lewis1711> robertzaccour: if it is possible, it'll be in the window manager settings
<lewis1711> huh, grub.cfg is read only. weird
<lewis1711> man, I am really not liking grub2
<robertzaccour> is lxde a lot like xfce?
<robertzaccour> i'm thinkin about installing 10.10 and upgrading from there
<robertzaccour> is lxde a lot like xfce?
<TheSheep> it is like xfce, in that it's a 4 letter acronym
<TheSheep> also, it shares two letters, so it's like 50% sameness
<TheSheep> other than that your question doesn't make sense :)
<robertzaccour> TheSheep, i meant usability, features, is it a complete DE, etc
<TheSheep> no, no and no
<gebjgd> any one here is using xubuntu with a laptop?
<gebjgd> and also is suffering the backlight problem?
<ViTRoN> Morning
<gebjgd> i can not change the backlight of my laptop under xubuntu
<gebjgd> any ideas?
<steuz> hola, can someone tell me how can i swap ctrl and alt?
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi bazhang
<bazhang> :)
<seaniek84> Hi guys. I need some help. Im new to Ubuntu. When i log in Gnome mode my pc freezes. if i login failsafe mode its ok
<FreeFull> I just somehow managed to have compiz screw up my xfce4 config in such a way that xfwm4 won't start
<FreeFull> Hey, I just lost some config but xfwm4 is working again
<FreeFull> Do I dare try compiz again?
<knome> FreeFull, compiz with xfce can be problematic.
<Sysi> he already experienced that :P
<FreeFull> Ugh, it worked fine with 8.10
<knome> yes, and the comment was to confirm that it can cause problems, that it can happen again and that it's not so weird
<Sysi> with emerald it worked pretty well in 9.04
<bazhang> emerald and 8.10 are neither of them supported
<FreeFull> Well, I seem to have some other problem that's stopping compiz from working
<Sysi> i just generally hate compiz, and therefore gnome
<Sysi> you can't get *anything* there without compiz
<FreeFull> Compiz worked when it was still called compiz-fusion :/
<Sysi> afaik it's called compiz-fusion after migration to beryl :)
<bazhang> its compiz now
<Sysi> right
<FreeFull> Dammit, now xfwm4 is not remembered together with the session
<FreeFull> Ok, NOW it's showing up in the session list thing
<prizm> are we thinking about keeping thunderbird?
<prizm> after all, it's simply brutal on CPU now
<prizm> *memory now
<MindVirus> Hello.
<likemindead> !hi | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MindVirus> likemindead: I'd like to use Compiz instead of xfwm. Is this possible?
<likemindead> Sure. Just install Compiz.
<MindVirus> likemindead: Done. Now what?
<likemindead> I think you want to install compizconfig-settings-manager too.
<MindVirus> Already done.
<MindVirus> And?
<likemindead> (I haven't used Compiz in a couple of years; that's whay I use Xubuntu!)
<MindVirus> I don't like xfwm.
<MindVirus> Twitchy.
<Warp4> hi all.  is it possible in iptables to allow icmp pings from only one host and nowhere else?
<likemindead> I'd just go with Ubuntu (GNOME) then, MindVirus.
<MindVirus> likemindead: I am short on memory.
<MindVirus> I have no problems with my preferences.
<MindVirus> I have a problem making my preferences a reality.
<likemindead> Compiz is a serious resource hog. If you're low on memory, you'll want to stay away from it.
<MindVirus> likemindead: Compiz is using 17M as we speak right now.
<MindVirus> The problem isn't installing Compiz, it's making it run on startup.
<likemindead> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<likemindead> http://www.infobarrel.com/How_To_Install_Compiz_On_Xubuntu,_The_Easy_Way
<MindVirus> I've already seen that guide.
<likemindead> Google, FTW.
<likemindead> Ah... apologies.
<MindVirus> Don't know why you'd apologize; you couldn't have possibly knownn.
<MindVirus> *known
<likemindead> ;-]
<MindVirus> But that second guide doesn't solve my problem, which is to make it work on startup.
<likemindead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319873
<MindVirus> The first guide worked fine.
<MindVirus> But the solution, which is changing a certain file's XML, is fairly kludgy.
<MindVirus> I don't want it to be system-wide.
<likemindead> I think you need to run "compiz --replace" or something similar.
<MindVirus> Is there no preference to change window managers?
<MindVirus> That's running it once, for the session.
<likemindead> Oh, there definitely is... somewhere...
<MindVirus> I had to change /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml.
<MindVirus> Which I found on my own.
<MindVirus> Does Thunar work with nautilus plugins?
<likemindead> I don't think so.
<MindVirus> Because it seems that way.
<MindVirus> Too bad I can't remove thunar.
<MindVirus> I like nautilus way more.
<slow-motion> bbl
<slow-motion> re
<SineDeviance|LT> Hi all. i am having a problem with xubuntu 10.04. I have a pentium 4 prescott @ 3ghz, 512mb DDR-400, a SB live! platinum and an nvidia geforce FX5900 ultra. after installing a clean install of 10.04 i install the nvidia drivers and upgrade ...
<SineDeviance|LT> ... the system.
<SineDeviance|LT> After upgrading the system and rebooting, X will not start. it gives me "failed to load module 'nvidia' *** aborting ***" and then it says "screens found, but no useable configuration"
<SineDeviance|LT> I have reinstalled the system three times, and it consistently fails after upgrading.
<SineDeviance|LT> I have it running in TTY right now. is there anything I can check to get it back up and running?
<well_laid_lawn> you could read the X log
<Sysi> have you every time installed nvidia driver?
<SineDeviance|LT> well_laid_lawn: i did that. it just says the same stuff.
<SineDeviance|LT> Sysi: the nvidia drivers do seem to be the catalyst for this. but even if i switch to vesa it cannot start.
<SineDeviance|LT> Sysi: well, actually, the nvidia drivers worked fine BEFORE i upgraded the system
<SineDeviance|LT> so if i do nvidia driver install, then reboot immediately, it boots normally. if i then do an update and upgrade, it will no longer boot to X
<SineDeviance|LT> i have tried uninstalling the nvidia drivers and switching back to vesa or nv, with no luck. i have also tried swapping to a different nvidia driver version (i.e. 173 over 96)
<SineDeviance|LT> nothing works
<well_laid_lawn> is there a nvidia log?
<SineDeviance|LT> the first time it happened, X actually crashed in the middle of an upgrade, and then after rebooting the same stuff happened. i was not able to reproduce the X crash.
<SineDeviance|LT> well_laid_lawn: if there is i dunno. i would assume it is not the card though, as it works flawlessly in windows and crunchbang.
<Sysi> you haven't tried installing updates first and then nvidia driver?
<SineDeviance|LT> Sysi: the first time i installed the system i did it that way. that was when X crashed. after that happened i tried installing nvdia first then updating. still, same stuff happens.
<Sysi> about that same happenet to me, but it gave some option to get back graphical
<ramrod> my nvidia drivers didnt work with the latest 22-23 kernel update
<ramrod> i had to download the newest from the nvidia site
<SineDeviance|LT> ramrod: ahh that might be it! kernel -23 comes down in the update
<ramrod> there are new drivers i dont know if they work with 5x cards
<SineDeviance|LT> right now i'm on 2.6.32-23-generic. the stock xubuntu 10.04 kernel is -21-generic
<SineDeviance|LT> but even if i boot the older kernel i have the same issue
<ramrod> oh ok
<SineDeviance|LT> ramrod: the newest version listed for my card is forceware 173, which is already in the repos and i've already tried it. so i dont think the newest would work.
<SineDeviance|LT> so ... i wonder if should go back to an even older kernel
<ramrod> yes the new 256 driver does not support your 5900 :/
<SineDeviance|LT> yeah :(
<SineDeviance|LT> well, let me see what happens if i boot the old kernel, remove the new one, and reboot again
<SineDeviance|LT> brb
<zors> recently went from gnome to xfce.  simple yet awesome.  one question:  can anyone recommend a good, lightweight mail client?
<Sysi> you could try claws
<bazhang> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-7ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1165 kB, installed size 5960 kB
<Sysi> alpine is easier IMO
<Sysi> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.00+dfsg-6 (lucid), package size 2851 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<bazhang> nice
<zors> thx.  tried thunderb. but i find it too bloated.  gonna try all of the above now.
<SineDeviance> i fixed it!
<SineDeviance> i removed the old kernel, then made sure the headers and such for the new kernel were installed. then i --reinstalled nvidia-173 and rebooted. like magic, it works fine.
<ramrod> nice
<SineDeviance> thanks for the help
 * SineDeviance installs compiz :D
<ramrod> ^^
<ramrod> i love claws-mail but i wasnt able to get it work properly with gmail imap
<ramrod> now im using mutt
<Sysi> you know that compiz can cause problems? :)
<Kangarooo> hello hello. what will be with transmision right click overcomming left click?
<TheSheep> Kangarooo: that's the new ubuntu policy, apparently it's not like macosx enough
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: some say that xubuntu then need to fix also i just now raised all involved in this in #ayatana
<Kangarooo> TheSheep: that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators is meant for http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/ that is meant for Ubuntu so xubuntu shouldnt be affected.
<zsolti0625> Hi, i'm planning to install xubuntu on an old pc (P3 700 mhz; geforce 2;128 mb ram). I heard that the recent release is a memory hog, but the older ones are more suitable for underpowered computers. Do you think that Xubuntu 8.04 LTS worths a try on this pc?
<TheSheep> zsolti0625: none of them will work well with 128MB of ram
<TheSheep> zsolti0625: try to expand that
<SineDeviance> is there any way i can set transparency for a certain program with xfwm4's compositor, like compiz can?
<zsolti0625> thx
<Sysi> SineDeviance: not afaik
<SineDeviance> darn :(
<SineDeviance> i want to make my conky setup semi-opaque
<TheSheep> SineDeviance: use a alt+scroll wheel on the window's title
<Sysi> my friend did that with openbox..
<Sysi> now i need log to xfce →
<SineDeviance> TheSheep, it's conky. there is no title.
<SineDeviance> plus it would need to be automated
<SineDeviance> i.e. automatic at startup
<TheSheep> SineDeviance: you may try doing something using devilspie, but no idea how
<SineDeviance> TheSheep, i know devilspie can work with xcompmgr, i used to do it that way with openbox. do you know of any commands for xfwm4's compositor?
<TheSheep> no, sorry
<Sysi> TheSheep: holy ff.. is there manual for these?
<Sysi> ..or is there any more of this kinda features "hidden"
<TheSheep> Sysi: it's all in xfce help
<SineDeviance> TheSheep, no problem. thanks.
<SineDeviance> is there any way to decrease the icon spacing on the desktop?
<SineDeviance> brb
<SineDeviance> i think i really like xubuntu 10.04. it's so much faster than ubuntu
<SineDeviance> and the ram usage is awesome
<Sysi> i just like the features and how easily i can reach them
<Sysi> s/like/love :)
<likemindead> Xubuntu = Teh Awesome
<SineDeviance> Sysi, yeah. i haven't used xubuntu since like 6.04
<SineDeviance> it has certainly come a long way
<judgen> SineDeviance xubuntu is truly nice.
<Sysi> i tried fedora, suse and arch to eeepc and now went back to xub
<SineDeviance> judgen, yep.
<judgen> SineDeviance a features i would like to have though is z-snake. Toobad only BeOS afaik has it.
<SineDeviance> judgen, isn't there a good snake game in the ubuntu repos?
<judgen> navigating the filesystem though right mouse click on the deskop.
<judgen> not a game, z-snake.
<SineDeviance> oh
<SineDeviance> my bad
<judgen> SineDeviance i will try to find you a screenshot
<SineDeviance> okeis
<judgen> SineDeviance like this http://www.tunetrackersystems.com/bedocs/documentation/User%27s%20Guide/01_basics/art/contextPathTrans.gif
<SineDeviance> i like how fast xfwm4's compositor is compared to compiz-fusion
<judgen> works in every folder and the desktop. absolutley the fastest graphical way to navigate the file system if you are used to it.
<SineDeviance> judgen, ahh yeah. have you tried haiku yet? you might dig it.
<judgen> I am an haiku-dev so... yes.
<SineDeviance> ahh ;D
<Sysi> i think cp [tab] is fastest :P
<Sysi> *cd
<SineDeviance> well, i am waiting for haiku to become a little more mature until i give it a real shot. i've played with it in virtualbox a little and so far i think it's gonna be awesome
<judgen> Sysi: still reqiures keyboard input.
<judgen> and not very graphical
<Sysi> i like my keyboard more than my mouse
<judgen> SineDeviance it is allready pretty awsome. But i hold off to install it on my main machine untill the usb-wifi stuff is fixed.
<judgen> but i run it 24/7 with stress tests on an old  dual pentium 1266mhz
<SineDeviance> judgen, does it have any support for nvidia cards yet?
<SineDeviance> i dont need it to run 3D or anything but being able to use my monitor's native res of 1920x1080 would be a good start
<judgen> SineDeviance it has had support for nvidia 3d hardware accel since several years ago, but only for cards gf4 and older. 2d accel is up to gf 7950 and older.
<SineDeviance> judgen, ahh. i have an FX5900 ultra so it should probably work now.
<Sysi> ("old" dual pentium?)
<SineDeviance> last time i tried a full install i was stuck in 1024x768
<judgen> SineDeviance as it does not use EDID you have to set the resolution manually in override if not available in the screen pref panel.
<judgen> but when gallium and noveau(kinda) is done, you will have 3d and EDID on all nvidia cards afaik.
<judgen> but that might be a while.
<judgen> as it does not use Xorg.
<SineDeviance> ahh cool
<judgen> AROS managed to get gallium and noveau working, ad they have less devs. So hopefully it will be realized as soon as someone figures out how.. but i think it is low prio atm.
 * judgen is afk
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-07-08
<sambaXdwol> hello _Techie_
<sambaXdwol> hello every body
<sambaXdwol> hello
<sambaXdwol> hello
<Raggs> hi sambaXdwol
<sambaXdwol> hi Raggs, how you doing?
<Raggs> a little warm, you?
<sambaXdwol> fine
<sambaXdwol> Do you use gnu/linux, specially xubuntu?
<Raggs> sambaXdwol, i use ubuntu with xfce installed
<sambaXdwol> great
<sambaXdwol> can you say me what happen when my computer say that it can't mount the filesystem
<sambaXdwol> how can i resolve that fail
<Raggs> sambaXdwol, when does it say that?
<sambaXdwol> when it's booting
<sambaXdwol> i can accessing to the terminal as root
<sambaXdwol> but my X server doesn't work
<Raggs> sambaXdwol, i am not sure what is wrong, i am sure in time someone here will be able to help. is it a new install?
<sambaXdwol> i've already re-install my Xubuntu, what i need now it is understand what happened for preventing me loose my files and documents another time
<sambaXdwol> hello simplicity~
<sambaXdwol> hello Techie
<SineDeviance> hey guys... how can i add a launcher to the xfce menu?
<SineDeviance> er, the applications menu, sorry
<sambaXdwol> hello every body
<sambaXdwol> i was in trouble with my electrical connection
<mattiscool> lots of people i see
<mattiscool> hi =D
<mattiscool> xubuntu rocks.
<sambaXdwol> do somebody here is a linux technician?
<MindVirus> Is 256MB enough to run Xubuntu?
<MindVirus> (memory)
<highvoltage> yep
<bigredradio> Is there a way to change the load order of the applets?
<bigredradio> The applets in the panel
<Guest45681> i'm having trouble with streaming. can someone please try this: http://www.radionz.co.nz/audio/national/ckpt/2010/07/08/moko_the_dolphin_mourned
<Guest45681> if it streams for you, then what the heck app are you using, and with what plugins? this is the only thing that doesn't work for me
<nikolam> anyone know how to add document (Oo.org) templates to thunar? (so that one can make new documents and edit them instead of starting OO.org and then navigaving back to that dir) ?
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi bazhang
<CuriosTiger> Howdy all. So, the keyboard preference panel in xfce lets me select a Norwegian layout, but to do so, I have to unselect "Use system default" and the change is not persistent across reboots. How do I permanently change my keyboard layout?
<Sysi> woah, i made netboot-xubuntu install usb-stick with unetbootin
<slow-motion> bbl
<steuz> ehy guys
<steuz> does someone knows how to swith alt and ctrl in xubuntu 10.04?
<lozon> Xubuntu is being weird - I installed an update about a month ago and now when it boots up, the panels don't show up but the terminal and xchat start. I looked at the startup settings, and nothing has changed. It's like its always remember some old session.
<steuz> lozon, happens also to me
<steuz> strange
<knome> lozon, alt+f2, run "xfce4-panel" without quotes. then, close all apps you don't want to open on boot
<knome> lozon, then logout, and when logging out make sure the "save session" checkbox is checked
<knome> lozon, login again, and on the next logout, uncheck the "save session" checkbox so you are always getting a "clean" session
<lozon> Okay, I understand what happened. I just don't understand sessiosn properly.
<steuz> knome, don't you know how to swap alt and ctrl?
<lozon> Thanks Knome! Will try right now
<steuz> knome, anyway, when i launch xfce4-panel it tells me is already started
<knome> steuz, i don't know if you can swap them completely. is there something specific you want to change?
<steuz> i would like to use alt instead of ctrl and viceversa
<knome> steuz, completely, everywhere, or specifically somewhere?
<steuz> completely
<steuz> i'm used to mac keyboard
<Sysi> xmodmap is some kind of solution
<knome> there's also xkeycaps
<steuz> are this programs?
<knome> xmodmap is a command line interface, xkeycaps is a GUI to create xmodmap stuff
<Sysi> xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap ;and then edit that file
<steuz> knome, the gui is fucked up :D
<knome> !language | steuz
<ubottu> steuz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<steuz> it was made by the ass
<steuz> sorry knome
<knome> steuz, stop swearing please
<steuz> knome, i'm working on a eeepc, i think this sw is not good for it, it can f*** up special keys
<knome> steuz, please, even ***'ing is not appropriate
<steuz> ah ok :)
<knome> steuz, you probably have to edit with xmodmap directly
<knome> steuz, it shouldn't be TOO hard if you're somewhat used to terminal
<knome> brb
<steuz> i'll look for a guide on the net
<Sysi> i think it's easiest to edit that file
<steuz> Sysi, i have to replace wich file?
<steuz> .Xmodmap? and place were?
<steuz> where
<Sysi> home directory
<Sysi> it's hidden file
<Sysi> xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap
<Sysi> that creates it on current settings
<steuz> so I just need to edit .Xmodmap?
<Sysi> and set xfce to use that
<steuz> how can i set?
<Sysi> i think removing "use system defaults"tap  is enough
<steuz> sorry Sysi, where i have to remove that?
<Sysi> keyboard settings
<MindVirus> Hello. My notifications are on the bottom right and ugly instead of transparent and top right.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<onaogh> how can i uninstall AbiWords & Gnumeric spread sheet, and does it affect my system if i remove them ?
<Sysi> that should be rather easy to do with software center
<Araneidae> Where are the menus stored on Ubuntu?  I want to find out which program System->Administration->'Startup Disk Creator' runs and I'm not running a suitable desktop!
<Sysi> usb-creator-gtk
<Araneidae> Yes, just found that by poking around in synaptic
<Araneidae> Still, it would be nice to be able to dig through the menus themselves...
<Sysi> ubuntu or xubuntu menu?
<Araneidae> Well, the reference was on the ubuntu.com front page, so it'll be the gnome menu.  I've just been pointed to alacarte which is the gnome menu editor
<Sysi> we don't know about Ubuntu at #xubuntu
<Araneidae> Aren't the menus a shared resource?
<knome> Araneidae, partly yes, but not completely.
<Araneidae> Ah, it seems that way.  Seems to be a bit of a mess on the whole
<knome> true
<Araneidae> Oh crap.  usb-creator-gtk just says "Installation failed."  Very helpful of it
<Araneidae> Maybe it needs to be run as root...
<Araneidae> Nope.  Does xubuntu have an equivalent tool?
<knome> usb-creator is for all ubuntus
<knome> what are you actually trying to do?
<Sysi> but iirc there's also kde-version
<knome> Sysi, don't think that has different code than the gui
<Sysi> yeah
<Araneidae> I'm just doing this: 1. $ usb-creator-gtk; 2 click on "Make Startup Disk"
<Araneidae> The message is less than illuminating, and nothing comes out on the terminal I launched it from
<knome> did you select an iso?
<knome> and disk to use?
<Araneidae> Yes, in fact it came up with the right ones by default
<knome> have you looked at ~/.usb-creator.log
<Araneidae> I hadn't, but all it has is the boilerplate "DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters" message
<knome> have you asked #ubuntu, as this isn't xubuntu-specific?
<Araneidae> Yes, I'm there as well, but didn't any response, so...
<Araneidae> Going to try doing it the Debian way instead: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en
<Sysi> are you using ubuntu .iso?
<Araneidae> Yes, I'll just check the md5
<knome> (has to be a *desktop* iso btw)
<Sysi> you could try unetbootin
<Araneidae> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 ... now to see if Ubuntu publish md5s
<Sysi> alternate disks *sometimes* work
<knome> Sysi, so does win
<Araneidae> Hmm, ok, I'll try unetbootin, then the Debbie way
<Araneidae> Oh: it extracts all the files?!  I was expecting the iso to be installed as is
<Araneidae> Well, unetbootin has *looooong* pauses, but it seems to have done the trick!
<slow-motion> re
<bazhang> ?
<rsyring> crap...how do I unfullscreen a window?  I hit some key combination and now everything but the window itself is gone.
<rsyring> no window bar either
<ridin> try f11
<ridin> i don't know '-'
<rsyring> thanks but that didn't work
<Sysi> alt f11
<rsyring> Sysi: thats it, thanks!
<ridin> pff, right when i came back i was going to say it :<
<pteague> ok, this is weird...  my local audio is dead & i can't figure out how to restart it... however, everything coming in via the line-in is working just fine
<edakiri> Some apps are not in the XFCE menu.  Must I install something to see the Debian entries for example?  Also, Is there a handy search tool to find things in the menu?
<edakiri> Or an alternative menu implementation?
<likemindead> Something you installed didn't automatically show up?
<likemindead> Hmm... I don't think I've had that happen in Lucid.
<edakiri> Yes.
<edakiri> I'm running lucid
<edakiri> I installed XFCE after a base install, and do not have everything in the XFCE task, so I may have different packages
<likemindead> I've installed quite a few programs, some from the repos, some from .deb files, and some from PPAs, and all show up in the menu.
<edakiri> 'nitrogen' is missing
<likemindead> How'd you install the program?
<edakiri> likemindead: aptitude
<likemindead> There's surely a file you can edit... somewhere...
<likemindead> I just don't know what file!
<magic_ninja420> yo yo
<likemindead> Ahoy.
<slow-motion> n8
<SineDeviance> hi all
<SineDeviance> can anyone explain to me why xubuntu 10.04 is using 400 megs at idle? i see nothing 'odd' in htop, but it's certainly reporting 400meg being used.
<SineDeviance> uh, of ram, that is.
<SineDeviance> right after i installed this system it was using ~200 megs of ram at idle. i updated all the packages. now it uses ~400 with no explanation.
<SineDeviance> it is certainly USING it too, if i even open firefox, it starts cutting into swap
<MindVirus> Anyone here?
<Sysi> try
<MindVirus> My Xubuntu installation on my other computer is stupid slow.
<MindVirus> 2.4GHz processor with 256MB RAM.
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<Sysi> get more ram :)
<MindVirus> It's a laptop.
<knome> get a new laptop.
<MindVirus> That is a really stupid suggestion.
<Sysi> not that stupid, but bad
<MindVirus> I mean, what do you think I'm going to do?
<MindVirus> Get a new laptop?
<Sysi> for a start see settings → sessions&startup
<Sysi> take off autostarted apps youu don't need
<David-A> MindVirus: do you use firefox for browsing? that will normally use a lot of ram in my experience. other than that 256MB should work fine
<knome> MindVirus, many times you can also increase the ram in laptops. but seriously, 256 is REALLY little ram noting that the os is from 2010ish
<MindVirus> David-A: Firefox uses the least RAM out of all mainstream browsers, no?
<MindVirus> knome: So let's put the OS back into 2002.
<knome> MindVirus, you are free to install windows 95.
<MindVirus> knome: That's not free or open-source, so no I'm not.
<Sysi> with that kinda machine you can't get *fast*
<knome> MindVirus, the latest xubuntu is not designed for ancient pc's, even if it's targeted for low-ram systems
<MindVirus> knome: Thanks for all your help. I appreciate it. You needn't bother further.
<MindVirus> Sysi: Yeah, I know.
<MindVirus> However XP responds relatively quickly.
<knome> MindVirus, there *are* alternatives to xubuntu though, which don't quite meet in the feature list
<Sysi> with AV?
<David-A> MindVirus: i tested ram usage for a few browsers a while ago. i'll search my notes, wait...
<MindVirus> Sysi: Negatory.
<MindVirus> David-A: I need something that an average Joe can use.
<Sysi> open applications from panel? get lubuntu
<MindVirus> Sysi: Lubuntu?
<MindVirus> I assume that's not official.
<Sysi> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<MindVirus> It's pulling in xchat as a dependency and I don't like that.
<knome> !minimal | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MindVirus> As well as xscreensaver, abiword, and chromium-browser.
<David-A> MindVirus: first, can you see if it is firefox that is the culprit when your laptop is slow?
<MindVirus> David-A: Gimme a minute.
<MindVirus> One thing I love about Xubuntu: the support channel isn't flooding constantly.
<MindVirus> David-A: Right now I'm swapping 62MB and have 41MB of memory free.
<MindVirus> (Total 244MB.)
<MindVirus> Whoever packaged lubuntu sucks.l
<MindVirus> *sucks.
<Sysi> why, there are very reasonable packages
<Sysi> compared to xubuntu in some cases
<MindVirus> Sysi: lubuntu depends on transmission-cli.
<Sysi> and?
<MindVirus> Tell me why the operating system won't function without a command-line torrent client.
<Sysi> that won't affect using it
<MindVirus> Even with --no-install-recommends.
<MindVirus> Sysi: I don't want bullshit on the computer.
<knome> !language | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> MindVirus, you are free to use the !minimal cd or some other OS
<David-A> MindVirus: sorry i dont find my notes. have you tried the epiphany browser?
<Sysi> arch is very light
<MindVirus> David-A: Yes, it's decent.
<MindVirus> Sysi: I might use Arch.
<MindVirus> I've used it before; pacman's almost as good as portage.
<MindVirus> I just don't know what desktop environment to use.
<MindVirus> I guess LXDE or XFCE because they both use GTK+ and are lighter.
<MindVirus> Only thing is that arch doesn't have the support of Ubuntu.
<Sysi> they have good wiki
<MindVirus> That's not what I meant by support.
<MindVirus> They don't have the amount of packages nor the freshness.
<knome> MindVirus, Sysi: please reming that this is a Xubuntu support channel, not ##linux
<knome> *remind
<MindVirus> *remember
<knome> yes.
<MindVirus> Alright, I guess Xubuntu isn't for me.
<pteague> any particular reason totem was chosen as the video player over any of the others?
<Sysi> it's gnome's, so propably that way
<knome> pteague, that was discussed, and iirc parole was the best competitor, but it was too alpha/beta
<pteague> don't think i've ever seen parole & doesn't look like it's in the repository <heads to google>
<pteague> geeze... parole has to be the worste name for a video player... you know how many google hits there are for "parole video" ? ;)
<knome> pteague, http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/parole
<pteague> any suggestions for web browsers beyond firefox & opera? i noticed kazehakase isn't in the repository for lucid :(
<David-A> epiphany, for firefox compatibility, but not quite the same, or dillo for very fast startup but no js, no css, no nothing, but it has tabs.
<pteague> epiphany, that's what i was looking for... not heard of dillo, but sounds good... doesn't seem to be in lucid repos so guess i'll need to figure out fltk2
<SineDeviance> anybody have any ideas about my problem?
<David-A> SineDeviance: I have no idea, unless you tell us what the problem is :)
<SineDeviance> let me repeat it because it's a little back in the chat buffer. i just installed xubuntu 10.04 yesterday. after installing the system, installing nvidia drivers, and booting the newest kernel, it was using ~200 meg of ram at idle with just xchat running. today, it's unexplainably using ~400 meg of ram at idle with just xchat running.
<SineDeviance> i only have 512 meg of ram so this is a problem. any time i run firefox or exaile or pretty much anything it starts eating into swap and system performance suffers.
<David-A> SineDeviance: if you check ram with "top" it report cache as used ram, which is unfair. chech with the "free" command (the +-buffer line). what does it say?
<SineDeviance> David-A, -/+ buffers/cache:     380320     127712
<SineDeviance> so it's right.
<SineDeviance> 373 meg or so, still too much for the system to be using methinks.
<SineDeviance> especially when it was using roughly half that doing the same stuff yesterday
<SineDeviance> it's odd
<David-A> SineDeviance: I have -/+ buffers/cache:     378064     131380
<David-A> SineDeviance: but i have a lot of browser tabs, an emacs and a lot of other program open.
<SineDeviance> David-A, exactly. i have nothing open except xchat and a terminal running htop
<pteague> ok, i'm having some problems with audio & i just rebooted... amarok just said that the device phonon uses isn't working...  any ideas?
<SineDeviance> conky is running as well
<SineDeviance> i killed conky but it only brought the usage down by a couple megs
<pteague> audio was working yesterday, wasn't working today... so decided to reboot... did an aptitude safe-upgrade before reboot though
<David-A> SineDeviance: yes, conky is probably light. firefox usually use the most ram and cpu on my system
<SineDeviance> yeah
<SineDeviance> but thats not even running
<knome> pteague, probably something with pulseaudio - you might try reinstalling, if it's installed
<SineDeviance> i thought maybe it was a fluke so i tried rebooting a few times, but the same problem occurs
<pteague> yep, it's installed... wondering about just getting rid of pulseaudio
<pteague> earlier i was at least getting audio from my line-in... after reboot i'm not even getting that
<knome> pteague, you need to do "sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio"
<knome> pteague, my line in is not working in lucid either.
<knome> pteague, never worked in lucid.
<David-A> SineDeviance: oh, if you start "top" and press shift-O and "n" and Return, then it order programs after memory use
<knome> David-A, SineDeviance: i prefer htop over top, it's a bit nicer :)
<pteague> i'll try a reinstall first... after reinstall do i need to reboot or just kill pulse audio?
<SineDeviance> David-A, i know, i can do that with htop. but it only shows mem percentages, not ACTUAL memory used by each program. and the numbers are NOT adding up.
<knome> pteague, i don't think a reinstall makes really a difference
<knome> pteague, if you are not installing a previous version or so
<pteague> k
<SineDeviance> one odd thing
<SineDeviance> it shows every program twice in htop
<pteague> guess i need to remove pulseaudio-esound-compat & pulseaudio-module-x11 as well
<SineDeviance> but if i kill something, it closes both threads shown
<pteague> brb
<knome> SineDeviance, they are just pids. don't worry if something appears more than once
<SineDeviance> knome, okay, thanks
<SineDeviance> still, for my amount of used ram, the numbers dont add up
<knome> SineDeviance, have you looked at system -> system monitor?
<SineDeviance> knome, yes. i see pretty much the same.
<David-A> SineDeviance: i guess the duplications in htop is threads within a process, knome: do threads have uniqe pids in linux?
<knome> SineDeviance, what do you have running there then? :)
<SineDeviance> knome, screenshot coming.
<knome> David-A, yes, afaik a new thread always creates a new pid :)
<SineDeviance> http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/darkusedius/Stuff/ramwtf.jpg
<SineDeviance> there's a list of pretty much everything big i have running
<SineDeviance> as you can see, it's pretty much just X, xchat, and the XFCE4 stuff.
<knome> SineDeviance, xfce4-mixer seems to take somewhat much
<SineDeviance> at this point im just killing stuff to see if anything changes
<pteague> geeze, still no audio after removing pulseaudio :(
<SineDeviance> hey guys
<SineDeviance> i just killed X
<SineDeviance> i'm in irssi now
<SineDeviance> brb
<SineDeviance> okay, something is seriously wrong here
<knome> SineDeviance, ?
<David-A> pteague: (just a longshot) sometimes on a system with pulseaudio i have to open a mixer, select another audio system, and check that a controls are not muted.
<SineDeviance> all of the xfce stuff is closed now, and i do mean everything (gdm, X, so on) and i'm back to TTY, but this thing is still using 300 megs of ram
<knome> David-A, he's gone :)
<SineDeviance> brb, let me try killing some more processes
<David-A> SineDeviance: does "free" say 300 megs??
<David-A> gone too, oh well
<SineDeviance> hey guys. lost it there for a sec, sorry
<pteague> still no audio... how do i play an audio file from a terminal?
<SineDeviance> free says i am still using 300 megs of ram
<SineDeviance> 200 free
<SineDeviance> same as htop says
<SineDeviance> how is this possible!?
<SineDeviance> there is no GUI running whatsoever
#xubuntu 2010-07-09
<SineDeviance> i only have about 15 running processes now
<SineDeviance> i have killed all else
<David-A> top or htop or "ps -aux | sort -k4" can you see what use the most?
<SineDeviance> ps -aux | sort -k4
<SineDeviance> er .. lol brb
<SineDeviance> irssi is using the most @ 0.9%
<SineDeviance> David-A: thats what i was saying. the numbers just dont add up.
<SineDeviance> you think it could be a kernel bug?
<pteague> how much ram do you have?
<SineDeviance> 512 meg
<SineDeviance> so this is using roughly over half my ram
<SineDeviance> ... for absolutely nothing
<SineDeviance> maybe i should reinstall again
<knome> SineDeviance, for running the system
<knome> SineDeviance, the minimum requirements are not 0MB for a reason ;)
<SineDeviance> knome: i know the system shouldn't use 300 megs of ram just to run a text interface.
<SineDeviance> should be closer to 100 megs
<SineDeviance> my server is running crunchbang 9.04.1 in text mode and is only using about 150 megs of ram, thats with apache/mysql and such running.
<SineDeviance> i am going to try a different kernel i think
<knome> SineDeviance, i suppose there is still some more services running in xubuntu
<knome> SineDeviance, though you are right that 300 is somewhat much, but still :)
<SineDeviance> knome: i killed all of those processes
<SineDeviance> there is nothing except irssi and htop running on the system in userland now. and i killed most of the root threads. there is no gui-related stuff running.
<SineDeviance> including all the kernel threads, i show about 30 processes in htop
<knome> SineDeviance, the kernels are not optimized, eg. they have stuff you don't really need
<SineDeviance> er 70, sorry
<pteague> you're also running various hardware modules... if you really want to run lightweight you should look at compiling things yourself & using uclibc i think it is? been a while since i did floppy based firewalls
<SineDeviance> guys, none of this explains why it was only using 200 megs running xfce4 at idle yesterday and now it's using 400 megs
<knome> pteague, have you tried looking at alsamixer (re: audio)
<SineDeviance> something has changed
<knome> SineDeviance, you probably did some updates?
<SineDeviance> knome: i installed two packages. openoffice was one of them, and openttd was the other.
<pteague> knome, yeah, it's only showing front mic, surround, center, lfe, side, & mic as being muted, everything else (including front) is not muted
<SineDeviance> those programs aren't even running so that doesnt mean anything
<SineDeviance> this is for all intents and purposes a fresh install
<pteague> wtf? hold on... i just changed something & suddenly heard sound \o/
<pteague> knome, yep, that was it... surround... which apparently didn't matter before now suddenly matters
<SineDeviance> even after i did a full apt-get upgrade of the system and rebooted, it was only using ~200 megs of ram
<knome> pteague, please, do not use even non-family-friendly abbreviations :)
<pteague> fudge is yummy
<SineDeviance> brb
<David-A> pteague: do you have one of those new computers with 5 or 6 colored audio plugs at the back? i mean is surround settings mattered?
<SineDeviance> woah
<SineDeviance> i just rebooted the system and like magic it's only using 142 megs of ram
<knome> on my audigy 2 platinum ex, i have to turn up "analog mix" to hear *anything*
<pteague> David-A, yes i do, but i've not changed any of my mute settings for a while which is why i'm somewhat dumbfounded... i think pulseaudio must have been doing something & then crashed... & then the updates i downloaded today before my reboot must have either changed the mute settings or changed how they worked
<David-A> pteague: good it works no. i am no fan of pulseaudio. i think it tries to be smart. fun on ubuntu: open alsamixer in terminal, change volume in panel, watch master and pcm in terminal.
<knome> David-A, best fun on ubuntu: do not use a gui mixer
<pteague> i'm hoping that it was pulse audio that was causing my volume to be insanely low... i couldn't hear low voices in movies... had to play them on the other box & pipe the sound in via line-in (i'm too lazy to move the headphone jack around between boxes)
<David-A> :)
<pteague> now that i'm looking at the mixers... i'm noticing that surround isn't on my xfce mixer which means it didn't have any affect on anything before... i went through & mute/unmuted the various channels & removed the "useless" channels from my mixer
<SineDeviance> David-A, my system is fine now. dunno what happened. maybe a memory leak in the kernel?
<pteague> SineDeviance, you just needed to wait until i was able to resolve my issue before yours would auto-resolve ;)
<SineDeviance> maybe so :D
<David-A> hat dot-files to keep, or to skip, when moving from xubuntu to fedora? (a list of dot-file-names, or a program to produce such a list)
<David-A> hat->what
<pteague> David-A, in ~ ?
<David-A> pteague: yes, dot-files and dot-dirs. I have made a list of what I THINK i want to keep, but i am not sure, so i would like a definite list by somone or from a program.
<pteague> should be able to keep all of them depending on versions
<neozen> meaning..... a mapping from .files/dirs to applications which created them....... name should be understandable
<pteague> may also depend on what packages are available... i.e. if you've got some plugin on 1 that isn't available on the other it might cause a problem depending on how the program is set up
<David-A> pteague: fedora choked on a complete copy of home, and looked strange on a big subset.
<neozen> ahhhh
<pteague> David-A, how different were the versions?
<neozen> David-A: choked how exactly?
<David-A> xubuntu 9.04 -> fedora 13 xfce
<pteague> no, versions of the software... i.e. there's a difference between subversion 1.4 & 1.6
<David-A> neozen: choked, login fails and comes back to login screen. nothing in .xsessionerrors (could be some locale not installed yet)
<neozen> David-A: ....bad times..... strange that login would completely fail
<neozen> David-A: *seems strange
<knome> good night and good luck with all the problems
<David-A> pteague: currently there is about 58 dot-files on my keep-list. i am sure a lot of them has new versions in fedora 13 compared to xubuntu 9.04
<pteague> i know i had problems with my kde config files between i think it was hardy & intrepid
<pteague> xfce only had some slight issues between jaunty & koala i think it was
<neozen> ....well... if they're newer.... they should be able to process / update older format of config files..... AFAIK that's best practice when you change your config file / DTS
<David-A> has (pl) -> have
<Chaorain> I:m looking to join a wireless network. I can:t find the button
<Raggs> on the panel to the left of the clock?
<Chaorain> uh I don:t see any panel. I:m running Mythbuntu which uses xfce if that makes a difference
<Raggs> i dont know how similar the too are
<Raggs> two
<Chaorain> oh wow, its there but the theme makes it impossible to see
<Raggs> glad it is there
<pteague> Chaorain, you figure it out?
<GonardFreeman> hi people)
<GonardFreeman> any body know, is there some "xubuntu-panel" command , like gnome-panel?
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<GonardFreeman> thx
<GonardFreeman> desappear
<GonardFreeman> disappear)
<danjac> Hi, having a problem with my Xubuntu 10.04 install on Acer Aspire One. Was working perfectly before, but latest upgrade seems to have broken CouchDB. After reboot it immediately uses up all memory, so I have to kill it. Is there good reason to keep CouchDB on my install, or can I safely remove it ?
<well_laid_lawn> !info couchdb
<ubottu> couchdb (source: couchdb): RESTful document oriented database, system DB. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<well_laid_lawn> seems it might be ok to remove - just check what has to go with it
<danjac> Might be safer to remove from startup programs until bug is fixed.
<danjac> this looks like this bug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498474
<danjac> also this: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/05/lucid-dream-ars-reviews-ubuntu-1004.ars/9
<danjac> it could be that Gwibber needs to be removed as well.
<danjac> OK, couch and gwibber removed, works fine. Don't understand why Canonical don't just use SQLite for desktop storage.
<err_sql> hi. anybody here?
<err_sql> i have a xubuntu 6.06 installed on an imac g3, and i can't install 3 mobile broadband
<Sysi> !6.06 | err_sql
<ubottu> err_sql: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<bazhang> that maybe should be !ppc
<Sysi> also
<bazhang> err_sql, any reason not to try the much more recent builds of ah he quit
<Sysi> g3 is low-end
<bazhang> err_sql, any reason not to use a much more recent version of xubuntu? perhaps a more recent kernel would have support for that
<Sysi> 6.06 repos are mostly down, and it has old kernel and networkmanager
<bazhang> thats an ancient kernel
<Sysi> ancient OS :p
<mtrg> Hi, how to position my 2nd monitor?
<bazhang> mtrg, using xrandr?
<mtrg> bazhang: any GUI?
<bazhang> mtrg, does xrandr have a gui? is that your question? have you read the wiki for it?
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mtrg> news
<mtrg> X.org is complicated
<mtrg> ARandR worked great -- thanks
<mtrg> how to make my track pointer faster?
<mtrg> more sensitive
<slow-motion> hi
<mtrg> what is the window manager xubntu uses?
<TheSheep> xfwm4
<mtrg> TheSheep: I want to use a theme that happens to use metacity WM -- should I replace xfwm4?
<TheSheep> use it on ubuntu
<mtrg> ubuntu uses metacity wm?
<TheSheep> yes
<mtrg> why shouldn't I use it on xfce -- just replacing xfwm4
<TheSheep> because xfwm4 is part of xfce
<mtrg> that's weird then..
<mtrg> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/The+Days+of+Grays?content=122249
<mtrg> that's it
<Sysi> you lose xfce features if you use metacity
<TheSheep> that's a gtk theme, not window manager theme
<Sysi> xfce/xfwm
<TheSheep> you don't need a specific window manager to use it
<mtrg> i know
<mtrg> but there, it says "metacity theme included"
<Sysi> you can find nice looking xfwm theme
<mtrg> so then that must be an xfwm theme
<mtrg> is there any xfwm theme named metacity
<Sysi> what
<mtrg> ignore
<mtrg> where should xfwm themes be placed?
<Sysi> ~/.themes/
<Sysi> you need to create that hidden folder yourself
<mtrg> yeah, did it works
<mtrg> well, it then seems that guy wants me to use metacity
<mtrg> great
<mtrg> xubuntu is fine distro
<mtrg> only because it's bloated with apps so I can test them
<mtrg> i'll go to gentoo when i know what's there and what i need :D
<slow-motion> bye
<sealive> hi from Germany -> got a Quest about connecting a Xbuntu Hardy via ethernet to share the internet connection of a lucid Desktow with wlan access
<sealive> someone can help me please ?
<likemindead> You want to set up an adhoc network?
<sealive> yes
<likemindead> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<likemindead> More: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=adhoc+Ubuntu
<sealive> issue a lucid i386 has www access thru a wlan . a xbuntu is connectet to the lucid via eth cable and can ping it
<sealive> i did http://pastebin.com/2ZJg1MV9 on the lucid
<sealive> likemindead: no this is not a adhok sorry iam german
<bazhang> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<likemindead> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what it is you're trying to do, sealive.
<likemindead> Ah! Try ics I suppose! ;-] (Thanks, bazhang.)
<sealive> likemindead: ok thanks
<sealive> YES you got it !
<sealive> http://pastebin.com/2ZJg1MV9 this is my lucid setup that is the -s ip for shoudent this be 0.1
<sealive> i do not now why but it works
<sealive> so by
<GonardFreeman> hillo to all
<GonardFreeman> who knows, how to install theme with extention .tar.gz?
<Sysi> right click → extract here
<Sysi> create (hidden) folder named .themes to your home folder
<Sysi> and copy it to there
<GonardFreeman> thx
<PrebenR> why isn't thuar the default program when one choose "open container folder" in firefox download? I tired of closing easytag
<shawn1> I have a question about the minimum system requirements of ubuntu
<shawn1> I'm trying to run it on the following system and it fails
<PrebenR> yes
<shawn1> Intel Celeron (Covington) Processor 266Mhz/66Mhz FSB, 3 GB Hard Drive, and 256MB of RAM
<PrebenR> better try : damn small linux, puppy linux or tiny core linux
<PrebenR> ubuntu would run extremely slow on it
<PrebenR> or you could try arch linux
<PrebenR> latter is advanced, but you will learn a lot
<PrebenR> HTH
<PrebenR> I would recommend you start with puppy linux
<shawn1> o.o
<ecc> how do you span across multiple monitors? ubuntu desktop works fine but xubuntu won't let me
<Kangarooo> hello what about alpha 1 ? cant download from xubuntu
<Raggs> Kangarooo,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/maverick/alpha-2/
<Raggs> alpha2 though
<Tuna-Fish2> without pulseaudio and with 2 alsa sound devices, how can I choose which one I want to play something back to?
<Kangarooo> ah ok so the newer the better i want to try that 10.10 but in website that link then is wrong
<Kangarooo> alpha1 link doesnt work. or it should be maybe better removed and new info posted
<Sysi> daily works ~always
<Sysi> i installed it via netinstall, grub install failed so i installed LILO, now i was able to install grub from booted system
<ecc> right now the image is mirrored on both  monitors, i just want to use each separate
<Sysi> xrandr
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Sysi> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ecc> lots of options trying to find the one to split the two
<Sysi> usually --left/right-of
<ecc> xrandr --output FOO --right-of BAR
<Kangarooo> when i put xubuntu cd in comp in xubuntu then where to look to see witch date release it is?
<ecc> thanks
#xubuntu 2010-07-10
<xubuntu384> Hello Hello
<xubuntu384> what is this place
<xubuntu384> anybody out there
<xubuntu793> hola
<rgnr> hi
<rgnr> a problem
<rgnr> xubuntu locks my flash media
<Sysi> locks?
<bazhang> rgnr, uncleanly removed from another computer?
<rgnr> i removed it clean
<bazhang> rgnr, it's read only? is that what you mean by 'locked'?
<rgnr> it is ok on windows, but xubuntu locks it
<rgnr> yes, read only it shows
<rgnr> but permissions r read-write
<Sysi> automatical mount?
<rgnr> yes
<bazhang> sounds like it was uncleanly removed tbh
<rgnr> but it wasn't
<Sysi> copy everything from there and format/create new partition table with gparted
<Sysi> creating new partition table totally makes it clean, then add partition(s)
<rgnr> yes but is is an mp3 player
<rgnr> with its own system
<Sysi> modelname?
<rgnr> generic
<rgnr> so gparted shows it's unallocated
<Sysi> so maybe broken filesystem
<Sysi> usually you can format players, but idk if some are special
<rgnr> dev/sdc on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,umask=0077,shortname=winnt,utf8)
<xubuntu152> super i in instalation time go to internet
<slow-motion> hi
<abra> Can I set title in xfce4-terminal from command line?
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal -T title
<abra> I want to set title for current tab, is it possible?
<Sysi> how do i get seconds to clock in irssi?
 * likemindead still uses XChat...
<Sysi> i have shell
<likemindead> http://www.irssi.org/documentation/settings
<Sysi> irssi can't.. again, so ssh settings
<Sysi> nah, i just ping to somewhere
<Sysi> this is funny, 1b ping in every 3 seconds and this works flawalessly
<xubuntu908> hallo
<mtrg> How can I make my IBM trackpointer more sensitive to movements
<mtrg> I have to press the pointer relatively hard to get it moving
<mtrg> on windows, it's smoother
<Sysi> mouse settings?
<Sysi> menu → settings
<mtrg> Sysi: do you have IBM trackpointer?
<Sysi> no
<mtrg> Sysi: I see TPPS/2 IBM TrackPointer there
<mtrg> Sysi: Botton order, and feedback
<mtrg> feedback mainly includes acce. and thrshold
<Sysi> try how they're affecting
<mtrg> Sysi: i tried it previously... did it now, and can feel the difference :D
<mtrg> things just feel better through irc
<Sysi> yeah :)
<mtrg> i'm sure my trackpoint thanks you
<technikfreak> hello together i ahve the xubuntu 10.04 and i would like to minimize pisdgin in the taskbar
<technikfreak> on the top
<technikfreak> but if i click on minimize it goes in the taskbar under
<likemindead> You have to move the whole tray, technikfreak. ( I think. )
<technikfreak> mh
<technikfreak> but for example skype is going automatically on the top bar
<likemindead> Huh...
<technikfreak> ahh
<technikfreak> io ahve it
<technikfreak> it was a setting in pidgin
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-07-11
<ridin> anyway i can set "performance mode"
<likemindead> What's that?
<ridin> a fork.
<Sysi> fork bomb? :P
<ridin> maybe.
<ridin> so does anyone know where i can set "performance mode" in xfce like you can do in GNOME and KDE?
<Sysi> never heard of that
<Sysi> google →
<Sysi> cpu scaling applet?
<ridin> not sure
<_Techie_> ridin, is thisvia cpufreq?
<Sysi> that applet doesn't exist currently, in 10.10 it will propably be
<ridin> anyway i can make shortcuts on the desktop?
<Raggs> ridin, try right clicking the desktop
<Raggs> and launchers or urls?
<ridin> there's nothing
<ridin> oh now it appears
<ridin> thanks
<Raggs> ok, np
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> hi
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
 * slow-motion waves back
<Sysi> o hai
<lewis1711> hey, I am trying to make openbox the default WM in my xubuntu session. I have tried "killall xfwm4 ; openbox & exit" then saving the settings and logging back in, but xfwm seems to reassert itself everytime
<nicofs> how can i 1) change the resolution of my external monitor to one that's not in the drop-down-menu and 2) make said monitor hot-swappable without having to reboot each time i want to use it?
<Sysi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sysi> lewis1711: 'openbox --replace && rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/*'
<CuriosTiger> Any idea how to make a keyboard layout change persistent across reboots?
<CuriosTiger> Every time I change it in xfce's keyboard control panel, it reverts to US on reboot
<Sysi> have you taken US away from list?
<nicofs> where is the file xorg.conf?
<Sysi> create it
<nicofs> whereto?
<Sysi> /etc/x11/
<Sysi> current setup is possible to get there somehow, i just don't know how
<nicofs> shouldn't there bee one already?!?
<CuriosTiger> Sysi: No, do I have to?
<CuriosTiger> nicofs: Modern versions of Xorg don't need a xorg.conf file; they instead autodetect the hardware.
<Sysi> when it don't work you need it
<CuriosTiger> However, if autodetection fails, detects something incorrectly or if you want to override the autodetected parameters, you can still create one
<nicofs> in the file manager: how can i search files?
<Sysi> use catfish, from menu
<CuriosTiger> I also don't get the "system default" keyboard layout that xfce refers to
<CuriosTiger> is it talking about the console locale?
<Sysi> idk, could be
<Sysi> it's set during installation
<nicofs> CuriosTiger: and how do i make it hot-swappable?
<Sysi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Sysi> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 208 kB
<CuriosTiger> nicofs: Hot-swappable displays? In Xubuntu?
<nicofs> CuriosTiger: well... plug in monitor into netbook, open diplay settings manager, select monitor hit enter... like in windows...
<CuriosTiger> nicofs: I have no idea how to make that work. One reason I run Windows on my work laptop
<Sysi> for me it works, xrandr.
<nicofs> i'm close to giving up (x)ubuntu/linux altogether... 3G not working and no one can help, card reader not working, display resolution very complicated... i have better things to do with my time than always having to read through 20 pages of tutorial and learning new command lines for every setting...
 * CuriosTiger likes having a Linux environment available, but currently runs it in a virtual machine -- for those reasons, among others
<nicofs> sysi: how would i start arandr? typing that into a terminal results in everything but a GUI...
<Sysi> not installed by default propably
<Sysi> i haven't used it myself
<nicofs> sysi: i did install it
<Sysi> is it giving errors?
<nicofs> sysi: a Traceback http://www.pastebin.org/389358
<Sysi> and it's stopping to that?
<Sysi> seems that you have to use CLI, but it's not hard
<nicofs> sysi: CLI? command line interface?
<Sysi> that
<Sysi> man xrandr :)
<nicofs> sysi: and now i'm back to reading a manual for 20 minutes... why is it so hard to design the settings manager in a way that ALL available monitors show up?
<Sysi> i think gnome's screen settings are better
<Sysi> kde's didn't work very well but there were more options
<nicofs> jes... but then i'd have to use ubuntu... which is infected with that ubuntu one crap you can't get rid of...
<Sysi> xfce do lack some features :|
<nicofs> sysi: i call it more that lacking a feature when i can't plug in a monitor and set it's resolution whithout having to use CLI... that's lacking functionality and not user friendly...
<nicofs> those are things i expect of an operating system that tells me on it's hompage, that my computer can be "fast, fun and easier to use"...
<nicofs> never mind - next question: is there a task bar applet that allows me to set my CPU/fan speed?
<CuriosTiger> nice
<CuriosTiger> it seems setxkbmap in .xinitrc has no effect
<Sysi> nicofs: i can't really understant why people hate cli so much
<Sysi> it's a lot better than half of graphical tools
<CuriosTiger> it also seems .xinitrc gets ignored
<CuriosTiger> Sysi: You're comparing apples and oranges.
<Sysi> not really
<CuriosTiger> Really.
<Sysi> maybe a bit
<CuriosTiger> First off, the two are not mutually exclusive.
<Sysi> but comand line isn't any big monster what's gonna destroy your computer if you click wrong button
<CuriosTiger> Second, whether a given function is easier to perform in one or the other is a function of the nature of the function to be performed and the quality of the program that implements it
<CuriosTiger> Nobody said it was, but at the same time, command lines have some drawbacks that GUIs don't, particularly when it comes to multitasking.
<Sysi> ofc some things are better with GUI
<CuriosTiger> and likewise the other way around -- good luck piping the output of one GUI program into another, for example
<Sysi> but it's just idiotic "omfg command line, horrible"
<CuriosTiger> Sysi: But nobody said that.
<Sysi> not very far from that imo
<nicofs> sysi: i don't hate it - but you have to understand: i don't have time to learn all the required syntax and no capacities to memorize it. What really pisses me off is that since i first tried ubuntu years ago i have allways had this feeling, that it's not properly thougght through: yes - there is a GUI menu to set your scrreen resolution -- BUT if you want to really change settings you need to go CLI. and THEN there is this GUI tool that
<CuriosTiger> nicofs said it was unreasonable that he should have to bring up a CLI and go look up some command to set his monitor resolution
<CuriosTiger> and it is
<CuriosTiger> He should be able to be presented with a list of possible monitor resolutions and choose the one he wants
<CuriosTiger> that holds whether command-line or GUI
<Sysi> real issue now is that ARandr doesn't work then
<CuriosTiger> a GUI program that requires you to type in exact hardware parameters to set the resolution would be equally ludicrious
<CuriosTiger> this has nothing to do with GUI vs CLI
<CuriosTiger> it has to do with the fact that Xorg monitor handling STILL sucks
<Sysi> offtopic, i'll just make this coputer case →
<CuriosTiger> (if it didn't, he could just plug his monitor in and have it use the optimal resolution without any configuration at all)
<Sysi> life would be awesome if any computer just worked everytime
<Sysi> for my current experience, never happened even very close
<Sysi> maybe i'd need to try mac :P
<CuriosTiger> That's a lame excuse, though
<CuriosTiger> There is no REASON this couldn't "just work"
<nicofs> i have to admit that windows 7 worked far, far better than 10.04 - even though it hurts me to admit that because i really want linux/ubuntu to be better...
<Sysi> no real reason, but it still don't happen
<Sysi> for me, 10.04 has been a dream
<CuriosTiger> for me, 10.04 has been an improvement
<CuriosTiger> but the keyboard bug is annoying
<CuriosTiger> and the lack of hardware support precludes running it as a primary OS
<Sysi> nicofs, you could maybe fing gnome's app for screen configuration
<nicofs> sysi: i'd really like to avoit to get kde or gnome onto my xorg... i think i have to live with the fact that i have to manually configure that monitor everytime i want to use it - and that i have to reboot before doing so...
<Sysi> it's just gui for xrandr
<Sysi> you shouldn't need to reboot if it isn't on bios-level or very bad drivers (possibly?)
<nicofs> my most important issue is the 3G connection. but i have been asking for support because of that for weeks now, so i don't think it'll work... the card reader never worked and is not supported - i can live with that and i still can't manually set the cpu speed... this monitor thing is just cosmetics...
<Sysi> cpu-applet may be in gnome too..
<nicofs> and the worst thing about it is that my netbook model is also available in a linux version where everything works... so basically everything should work in linux...
<Sysi> what's the model?
<nicofs> Acer Aspire One 532
<Sysi> install xfce4-governor-plugin
<Sysi> thats something for cpu scaling
<ramrod> for more compatibility you can check out the kuki kernel for the aspire one
<ramrod> http://www.kuki.me/about/
<ramrod> im using the kernel with crunchbang and it works really good
<nicofs> ok, i'll give that a try...
<nicofs> how can i set which kernel is booted?
<andy__> hello
<Raggs> hi
<andy__> i have this prob: my desktop used to powerup completely (loading sesion and all) in under 1 min 30 sec, now its taking double the time, and what ive noticed is that the network notification icon from the panel is taking very long to showup, as well as coky and tilda wich i have setup from the setup and startup configuration option
<Raggs> nicofs,  this might help you   http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107328.0
<andy__> i checked that otion again and it has tracker and wicd also setup (which i didn't do) so i uncheck them but every time i reboot it checked agsin
<nicofs> Raggs: i don't have GRUB at startup... xubuntu is the only thing i have on this pc...
<andy__> i tried modifing, deleting the files n .config/autostart but it doesn't change either after reboot
<andy__> oh, and synaptc show that all wicd related apps are not installed
<Raggs> nicofs, i think you can set it to boot a particular kernel as well
<nicofs> Raggs: but how?
<andy__> so my question would be, which script writes to the ~/.config/autostart/ files?
<andy__> i want to see if i can stop it from autostarting applications i haven't even installed...
<Raggs> in etc/default/grub you will see a section that says GRUB_DEFAULT = 0  the 0 is the first kernel in the list
<Raggs> andy__, you can do that from the menu
<Raggs> what is tilda by the way?
<andy__> but as i say,, when i do it from the menu, i doesnt afect the setting
<andy__> once i reboot it again withall the things i unchecked checked
<Raggs> i am not in xfce atm
<Raggs> have you tried reinstalling wicd?
<andy__> it just feels like there is some script or something insiting that i have wicd
<andy__> but i never had wicd
<andy__> thats what wierd
<andy__> and i have always ketp Tracker unchecked
<andy__> now its cheked and theres a new entry for wicd which i cant remove
<Raggs> that is strange
<andy__> yup, feel like im using windows
<andy__> jk
<andy__> jajja
<andy__> so yeah
<andy__> its wierd
<Raggs> i hope someone can shed light on it
<andy__> if not im gonna give lubuntu a try
<andy__> its sound nice
<andy__> anyhow, thanks Raggs
<Raggs> sorry i wasnt more help
<nicofs> is there any way to search a file in the file manager?!?
<Raggs> i think so, cli for sure though
<nicofs> hmm... who made this os so crappy?
<Raggs> i dont mind xubuntu myself
<nicofs> well it's just not "thought through"... is there any way to contact developpers?
<Raggs> if you want to search from cli i can help you
<nicofs> i would have searched for GRUB to find where to edit the boot options... still need to boot the kernel i just insalled...
<Raggs> nicofs, what version of grub is installed?
<Sysi> hold shift when starting to boot
<Sysi> you get to grub menu
<nicofs> sysi: will do - Raggs: no idea
<nicofs> Can anyone help with either of the following problems: 1) I can't establish a 3G connection 2) "Unable to detect available WMID devices" slows down my boot.
<Sysi> nicofs: what 3G modem?
<nicofs> sysi: Huawei EM770. It worked before...
<Sysi> earlier but with same ubuntu version?
<nicofs> sysi: yes. but even then it was all a bit "at random". sometimes it would work, sometimes only after trying several times, sometimes not at all. an when it didn't work it helped to boot ub windows dial up there and then restart ubuntu again...
<Sysi> bug reports are telling that it somewhat works with older kernel
<Sysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146
<Sysi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/441177
<fbxxkl> howdy everyone.  Anyone have experience with Devede?  I am having trouble when I turn video's to dvd iso
<nicofs> sysi: ok - but what do I do? wait for it to be fixed some time in the future?
<xubuntu771> всем привет
<slow-motion> priwet
<xubuntu505> cheers
<Aquina> Is there a way to check for packages within the system whose installed files have not been used for a long time? I don't want to check with dpkg-query -L <pkgname> and manually verify files within the fs. Is there a relibale fast way for detection?
<fuyao> so im back to lucid, upgraded all the way from interpid
<fuyao> but now my games dont work properly
<Aquina> fuyao I strongly recommend you to install Lucid from scratch since upgrades thend to break things. I hope you din't do that in a productive environment without prior testing.
<excited2> Hello...?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<excited2> Thanks.
<excited2> Advice about reviving an ancient laptop?
<Sysi> depending how ancient
<excited2> ;o) ThinkPad 240X, has USB but can't boot from it, PCMCIA eth, but no PXE either, external floppy drive seems only option.
<excited2> I've a few rescue floppies that boot, but haven't yet successfully mounted anything, not ifconfig...
<nikolam> excited2, hmm, getting HDD out of it and connecting to desktop, install on it and get hdd back to laptop?
<nikolam> Maybe, attaching CD/DVD reader etc
<nikolam> how much RAM is in it?
<nikolam> since I see it can hold 64MB standars, 192MB max. Maybe it would work better with DSL (Damn small Linux)
<excited2> Pulling the HD out of it? I don't think so. Scary. And probably no std interface?
<excited2> And I don't have an external CD for it, just the floppy drive.
<excited2> Has 192MiB RAM.
<nikolam> excited2, probably it is 2.5" PATA. there is cable to connect to 3.5" desktop Pata for it..
<nikolam> well, did you try to boot from floppy or something
<nikolam> You would like to use Xubuntu? I am not sure how 192 MB will behave to eb usable. most likely, it Will work with LTS
<excited2> Yes, boots rescue floppies: bootE (kernel 2.4.20), Leka (2.2.21), even an old Red Hat...
<excited2> I don't mind using DSL if Xubuntu proves too heavy. Problem is how to bootstrap the installation...
<excited2> Current OS is winblows 2K, so I can move files to it with a USB memory, upto 8G at a time. Should be enough.
<excited2> But, not sure I can mount any of the two NTFS partitions, and then what to do? GRUB?
<robertzaccour> welcome to the land of zooboontoo
<xubuntu_user> hello?
<xubuntu_user> I have a little bit of a problem upgrading gwibber?
<mranima> i added the daily PPA and upgraded the packages but not the client.
<mranima> is been kept back.
<mranima> oh using Xubuntu 9.10?
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2011-07-04
<Doyle> Hi Folks. I just ran some updates and one of them rearranged my grub.conf file. Does anyone know if it backed up the old one somewhere?
<Doyle> Better question. Is there a way to impose a custom grub.conf file that won't be overwritten by updates in the future?
<Doyle> I'll brb
<Doyle> any suggestions?
<soziety> hello, I am reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619831, I need block internet access completly if vpn down, any idea?
<dusf> i am unable to login to xfce. when i enter my correct password with capslock of it appears to accept it, the window disappears showing only the background screen/login wallpaper, then it flickers black and asks for my password again. i have tried sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg and freeing up space in my home partition to 8gb but none of this worked. how can i fix this?
<dusf> i am unable to login to xfce. after entering my correct password with caps lock off it appears to take it and the login popup disappears showing only the login background/wallpaper, then the screen flickers black and the popup reappears askign for the password again but not mentioning an auth failure as it does when i type it incorrectly. i am using the same password to use this tty. i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, freeing up 8gb of space on
<mikubuntu> my niece installed ubuntu 1010 but is having issue that she cannot type into any textareas (including) address bar.  i searched for this issue on google can't find anything.  anybody familiar with this?
<ill0gic> hello
<ill0gic> anyone here ?
<xubuntu249> someone has an idea of webservers?
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I signed up for the mailing list but never received a confirmation email
<JeZ-l-Lee_> is the mailing list working ?
<cantus> hi
<cantus> first time on xubuntu; am trying to do sth with contrast on an old laptop; my hardware controls for brightness work, yet i need to change contrast; tried to look for some knobs in settings (didnt find anything); tried gxvattr (cant use it), tried display calibrator (gui to xgamma - doesnt work for me); any other options?
<orngjce223> I know /nothing/ about displays. Try #xfce or #ubuntu
<Sysi> or wait for a while and see if somebody knows
<orngjce223> Yeah
<cantus> sure... thx
<JeZ-l-Lee_> on two separate computer Xubuntu 11.04 shows two volume meters in panel - any ideas?
<orngjce223> Is it the "mixer" applet? You can just right-click and remove those, not sure about the other one though
<Sysi> settings → sessions and startup → autostart → take off tap from sound/pulseaudio/something
<JeZ-l-Lee_> that works, thanks
<JeZ-l-Lee_> XFCE works much better than Gnome on my 800MHz NetBook
<JeZ-l-Lee_> any top secret plans for Xubuntu 11.10 ?
<JeZ-l-Lee_> will XFCE be updated for this release?
<knome> probably not, since we only just got 4.8 for 11.04
<JeZ-l-Lee_> my only complaint about current XFCE 4.8 is that items on panels can't be placed anywhere on the panel
<TheSheep> they can't?
<lefthandman> really? on my previous distro (which ran xfce) items could be moved around on panels
<lefthandman> I mean, unless you're talking about "floaters"
<lefthandman> in which case, it makes sense. The ends do not meet the required means
<lefthandman> also, if you tell me more about what you want
<lefthandman> I could try and hack it together
<JeZ-l-Lee_> well for example: I like the clock to be in center of a panel - but when I add clock to panel it defaults to the left side and can't be moved to center
<JeZ-l-Lee_> have to use spacers to get clock to center
<TheSheep> you can move it just fine
<TheSheep> JeZ-l-Lee_: hmm, ok, soryr, that was in 4.6
<JeZ-l-Lee_> 4.6 allowed items on panel to be moved anywhere on panel ? - why was this feature taken away in 4.8 ?
<TheSheep> JeZ-l-Lee_: I remember that I could do it as some point and that it was very annoying
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I think allowing panel items to be placed anywhere on the panel is a good feature
<JeZ-l-Lee_> allows for more flexible customization
<TheSheep> you can still do it, with spacers
<sparkiez> happy fourth everyone!
<elros> xfce 4.10 is scheduled for release in january 2012, so we can expect it to arrive in the new LTS
<knome> i don't want to be killjoy or too negative, but that schedule might very well be postponed :)
<elros> I have faith in every wiki article I have edited
<elros> :)
<JeZ-l-Lee_> is it too early to upgrade to 4.10 beta on Xubuntu 11.04 ?
<elros> is there a PPA for it?
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I did upgrade xfce-panel on my 11.04 to the xfce-panel on 11.10 alpha
<JeZ-l-Lee_> which allows for window buttons to be rearranged
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I like XFCE - it works mostly like classic Gnome - and it does not take much resources
<TheSheep> yeah, "no surprises" should be the motto
<TheSheep> except that sometimes there are some surprises leaking from gnome :(
<JeZ-l-Lee_> anyway to make window titlebars semi-transparent ?
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I miss this feature in Gnome
<Sysi> see window manager tweaks, compositing
<Mandrew> hello is there anyway for me to save all the PPAs i have in the software sources? im going to delete this distro that im running and wipe the hdd
<knome> Mandrew, they should be listed in /etc/apt/sources.list afaik
<Mandrew> so its just to copy past that back into my new install?
<knome> yup, and after that 'sudo apt-get update' :)
<knome> (or update from synaptic)
<knome> please check first if the PPA's really are at that file though :)
<Sysi> they can also be in files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<knome> wherever they are, it is just a matter of copy+paste
<knome> Sysi, are you on the devel ML?
<Sysi> nope
<Mandrew> ok thanks
<knome> Sysi, oki
<Sysi> I'm not very good with mail
<knome> heh
<knome> well you can check my latest msg in the archives and tell me if you are interested anyway :)
<elros> Mandrew: you have to copy the lines from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ AND add the keys again after the install
<Mandrew> elros, how do i do that?
<knome> or just use 'sudo apt-add-repository REPOSITORY_URL'
<elros> you can do it by sudo apt-key add ssh_key.key, where ssh_key.key contains the signing key for the repo
<knome> elros, ^ that should do it as well
<Sysi> just adding lines should works, at least apt just asks next time you're using it
 * Sysi always done PPAs manually
<Mandrew> elros, i got like 30+ repos that i want to reinstall again so i was thinking of going a as easy way as possible
<elros> you can save them manually by going to launchpad PPA, click "technical details" and save the signing key file
<elros> the easiest is to add them with that apt-add-repo command
<elros> then you have a separate file for every repo you add
<elros> I like to have them in a single file
<Mandrew> ok
<elros> you can install packages from unsigned repos, but ubuntu wants to confirm every package install
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> a lot to wrap my head around :D im just a newbie ;)
<elros> ok, then learn sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and forget about what I said :)
<Mandrew> hehe
<Sysi> I don't really know about gui client but adding lines to sources.list and then apt-get update ; install has always just worked
<elros> in synaptic you can use the software sources
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I'm probably not the only person here who left Gnome and regular Ubuntu for XFCE on Xubuntu
<JeZ-l-Lee_> Gnome 2.x was great, but Gnome 3/Unity are just terrible
<Sysi> I actually like gnome3 quite much, I hated old gnome
<Sysi> something mixing unity/gnome3 would be perfect
<Sysi> I'm propably still going back to xfce on my desktop
<JeZ-l-Lee_> XFCE is very similar to classic Gnome 2.x
<Sysi> not in the parts I like in xfce
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I just hope XFCE does not become another KDE
<JeZ-l-Lee_> tried KDE, made me feel ill
<Phosphenes> How is xubuntu pronounced?
<Phosphenes> subuntu, zubuntu?
<JeZ-l-Lee_> "X"+ubuntu
<Phosphenes> Okay, thanks.
<JeZ-l-Lee_> just a guess
<Phosphenes> lol
<JeZ-l-Lee_> perhaps someone else here knows
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I make open-source cross-platform games for Windows and Linux:  www.16BitSoft.com
<knome> "zoobuntu" tends to be the most used
<Phosphenes> lol there's a program called gigolo on here.
<knome> yes.
<Phosphenes> That is funny.
<JeZ-l-Lee_> what does Gigolo do ?
<knome> connect/mount to networks
<JeZ-l-Lee_> sounds sexy
<Phosphenes> That's why it's called gigolo.
<JeZ-l-Lee_> on on my NetBook now - here is photo of my Xubuntu 11.04 desktop:  http://16bitsoft.com/images/MyXubuntuDesktop-NetBook01.png
<JeZ-l-Lee_> top of screen is actually 3 panels
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I figured out how to make window titlebars transparent, but am wondering how to make them fuzzy like Windows(R) Aero style
<maxtor> ls
<maxtor> lol, ls... bleh
<maxtor> guys, wanna change gdm background on xubuntu.. information on the site seems not working
<maxtor> it says link /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearahce stuff to somewhere in gdm things. but the file earlier is non existent
#xubuntu 2011-07-05
<maxtor> i don't have the file /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<JeZ-l-Lee_> sorry, I've been using Xubuntu 11.04 for 2 days now - don't know
<JeZ-l-Lee_> someone please help maxtor!
<JeZ-l-Lee_> Googling might have the answer
<JeZ-l-Lee_> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/02/some-gdm-basics-for-ubuntu-and-xubuntu-theming-and-auto-login/
<JeZ-l-Lee_> that might help
<JeZ-l-Lee_> Xubuntu is my nominee for best OS
<knome> JeZ-l-Lee_, if you have a blog, write about that and paste the article link in the channel
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I've been Windows(R) free for about 3 years
<knome> <- since nov 2006
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I still run XP in a virtual machine, but only to test the video games I make
<knome> mmh, i also have to run XP in vbox to use photoshop for my work
<knome> and i like testing websites with IE there rather than under wine
<JeZ-l-Lee_> Windows(R) is pretty awful, but XP sucked the least
<knome> imo windows 2000 was definitely the best, but photoshop cs2 refused to work with that, so i needed XP
<knome> now that i think it, i think i have win 2k installed as dualboot here in my laptop
<knome> can't remember when i used it the last time, though
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I have an old test computer and it boots 6 OS's
<knome> i'm trying to cut down to as few machines as possible
<JeZ-l-Lee_> XP/Vista/7/Ubuntu/openSUSE/Fedora
<knome> i only have one extra machine, and i'm planning to turn that into a gaming PC once i decide to replace the broken PSU
<knome> (it's a shuttle, so a new PSU costs 150e, and i'm not sure if i'm ready to pay that, now that we purchased a PS3...)
<JeZ-l-Lee_> But you can game on your Linux with Wine ?
<knome> sure, but the idea would be to connect that to our TV
<knome> and i don't really play much PC games
<knome> openttd++, and that works natively in linux ;)
<knome> then some other games in the same genre, rollercoaster tycoon and such
<knome> most those work under wine as well
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I buy games using STEAM client
<knome> but a few won't
<JeZ-l-Lee_> have about 100+ Steam games
<knome> it's been quite a few years since i really played a lot
<knome> well, with PS3 a bit more, but if i didn't have this, i wouldn't use the same time in playing with PC
<JeZ-l-Lee_> You can install Xubuntu onto the PS3 ?
<knome> no, i'm running the official system
<knome> they actually removed the possibility to install linux into a PS3
<knome> (without jailbreaking)
<JeZ-l-Lee_> that is unfortunate
<JeZ-l-Lee_> I've just got a Nintendo Wii - will Wii run Linux?
<knome> kind of, but i have no desires of installing linux to the PS3, actually
<knome> i don't know, probably best to google
<Phosphenes> lol nerds
<Phosphenes> I'm gonna linux my microwave tonight
<knome> Phosphenes, why not? a friend once made a HTTP-controllable coffee maker
<Phosphenes> Legit?
<knome> there is even a RFC for that, iirc
<knome> sure!
<Phosphenes> That's great
<knome> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2324.html
<knome> there you go
<Phosphenes> LOL
<Phosphenes> I'm gonna make me one of there.
<Phosphenes> these*
<knome> great! ;)
<knome> isn't internet great? 99.99% of the ideas you come up with have already been thought AND executed
<knome> they saved you from a lot of thinking with HTCPCP
<JeZ-l-Lee_> coolest thing I saw was a port of Doom on a TI-85 calculator
<Phosphenes> I saw that
<JeZ-l-Lee_> www.16BitSoft.com  <-Shameless plug
<knome> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart_blocks.html
<knome> JeZ-l-Lee_, please don't advertise... :)
<JeZ-l-Lee_> knome - you are graphic artist?
<knome> JeZ-l-Lee_, mmh, one could say so :)
<JeZ-l-Lee_> you have an Internet web site or portfolio of your work?
<bin_bash> How can I check if I'm using BIOS or EFI grub?
<TankEnMate> what package will install the xubuntu-desktop?
<TheSheep> xubuntu-desktop
<TankEnMate> it doesn't exist in the normal ubuntu repo?
<TheSheep> it does
<TheSheep> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.128 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<TankEnMate> i did a apt-cache search xubuntu => ""
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TankEnMate> sorry mea culpa, deboostrap doesn't enable universe, my fault..
<TankEnMate> see yas!
<woozly|job> why Input Method Off ? ((
<woozly|job> can't change input language
<stephanmg> hey.
<stephanmg> i updated yesterday xorg-video-input-all which came in as an update ~5 days ago.
<stephanmg> now video playing mplayer/vlc etc makes vertical flickering and my fonts look pretty washy/washed out.
<stephanmg> any suggestions?
<soziety> hello, I am in xubuntu 10.04, when I connect to my vpn don't alert with popup (vpn conection stablished) I'd like add a code with this function in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d any idea (sorry my english)
<soziety> sorry
<soziety> hello, I am in xubuntu 10.04, when I connect to my vpn don't alert with popup (vpn conection stablished) I'd like add a code with this function in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d any idea (sorry my english)
<soziety> any idea for solution for this bug?
<soziety> any idea for solution this bug?
<soziety> hello, I am in xubuntu 10.04, when I connect to my vpn don't alert with popup (vpn conection stablished) I'd like add a code with this function in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d any idea (sorry my english)
<soziety> any idea for solution this bug?
<LogicallyDashing> My menus have disappeared. Not the main XFCE menu on my panel, that one's fine. The menu bars that are supposed to be just below the title bars in every application, those are missing. Everywhere.
<LogicallyDashing> This only happens in Xubuntu though, if I log into a vanilla Ubuntu session there's no issue.
<LogicallyDashing> Or, well... an Ubuntu Classic session.
<LogicallyDashing> Not sure about Unity.
<charlie-tca> LogicallyDashing: what version of Xubuntu?
<LogicallyDashing> charlie-tca, 11.04
<charlie-tca> Did you install Xubuntu or xfce only to Ubuntu?
<LogicallyDashing> charlie-tca, first I installed xubuntu from the alternate installation cd, then I installed ubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> possible that Ubuntu is over-riding a setting. Check in Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager, Appearance, Settings tab
<charlie-tca> Also make sure compositing is off in Window Manager Tweaks
<charlie-tca> since compiz is installed
<LogicallyDashing> charlie-tca, I'm in the Ubuntu desktop right now, and having trouble finding anything
<charlie-tca> You won't find xfce settings in Ubuntu desktop, they will be in the Xubuntu Session
<charlie-tca> I don't know if Ubuntu still has those menus, even
<LogicallyDashing> charlie-tca, no luck. I'm thinking I might have to purge and reinstall xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> no luck finding the settings manager, appearance, or what?
<LogicallyDashing> charlie-tca, no I went there, but even with compositing entirely disabled, and even with "text and buttons" toolbars enabled, nothing changed
<LogicallyDashing> no menus in my applications
<charlie-tca> That would be something in Ubuntu overriding it then
<soziety> hello, there are a bug notification bubble does not appear when VPN connection is established
<TheSheep> !bugs | soziety
<ubottu> soziety: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<soziety> notification bubble does not appear when VPN connection is established in xubuntu 10.04, where I found this code plz?
<charlie-tca> bug against whatever vpn server or client you are using
<soziety> network manager
<charlie-tca> then ubuntu-bug network-manager
<soziety> ah ok
<soziety> when I connect to my router the notification bubble is fine
<soziety> the problem is only when I connect my vpn
<soziety> I think that I can solve it but I don't find this part of code
<Mandrew> hello is there any limits on what i can run from gnome/ ubuntu on xubuntu?
<Sysi> at some point you can't be sure if you should still call it Xubuntu, but everything in software repositories runs on any *buntu
<Mandrew> cool
<Mandrew> and so it would be possible to install and run global menus on xubuntu to then?
<Mandrew> just checking cuz ive tried before and have failed ;)
<Sysi> you'd need to use gnome-panel for it to work properly
<Mandrew> ok is there more things i need?
<Sysi> it basically should work through xfapplet but it doesn't expand
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> im thinking of doing something like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch  and take the best things imho from ubuntu, xubuntu and pinguyOS and some other distros and make my own brew
<Mandrew> just for the experience and the fun of it :D
<Mandrew> probably ill end up failing big time but i still have the experience though
<number9> Hey I use 11.4 on a 1005PE and can't seem to get my built in SD card reader working. Does any one have any ideas?
<number9> ...bump?...
<Mandrew> number9, did you install the os in the computer with a sd card in the slot? or have you tried to start the machine with a card in the slot?
<number9> Mandrew: no it wasn't installed with an SD card in the slot. I have started it with one in there and still haven't seen it. Also I heard something about it being about bios settings so I reset those, and still no luck. number9, did you install the os in the computer with a sd card in the slot? or have you tried to start the machine with a card  in the slot?
<number9> ugh sorry about that accidental paste ignore those last two sentences
<Mandrew> i had some problems with my sd-card slot on ubuntu 9.04 an then when i installed it with the card in the slot it al worked, but i needed to boot it up with the card in every time though
<Mandrew> have you tried the sd-card slot on the live-cd?
<number9> Mandrew: no I haven't tried it with the livecd
<JeZ-l-Lee> been using Xubuntu 11.04 32bit/64bit for about 3 days now and all is going very good - great OS
<JeZ-l-Lee> I just hope XFCE does not turn into something terrible like Gnome 3 or KDE
<nicofs> Hi there! Can someone tell me how I can install additional themes? According to the theme I found, there should be some sort of "install" button in the Appearance Settings section - but there isn't...
<charlie-tca> Nebver heard of such a button in Xubuntu, Ubuntu used to have that
<soziety> hello can I encryt the system of ubuntu
<nicofs> charlie-tca, so how would it work without that button...?
<charlie-tca> You would place the theme after unpacking it in /usr/share/themes
<charlie-tca> and it will show up in Appearance
<charlie-tca> if it is gtk and window manager if it is xfwm
<soziety> hello can I encryt the system of xubuntu is it possible?
<charlie-tca> sure, normally when installing, you use the alternate cd and choose encrypted drive with LVM
<charlie-tca> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<charlie-tca> It's much harder to encrypt the entire drive after installation
<soziety> <charlie-tca>, thanks
<JeZ-l-Lee> I got window titlebars to be transparent, but is there a way to may the transparency fuzzy like Windows(R) Aero effect?
<soziety> do you think that it will be better reinstall xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Have no idea, JeZ-l-Lee
<charlie-tca> Haven't run windows since 3.1, and that was kind of fuzzy
<charlie-tca> soziety: if you really need the entire drive encrypted, probably
<soziety> ok yes I need it
<soziety> home, tmp, swap, root all I can encrypt
<charlie-tca> Then you would need to reinstall completely, using the alternate cd instead of the desktop cd
#xubuntu 2011-07-06
<zoidfarb> Can somebody tell me what I need to do to stop Xubuntu from trying to remember everything I had open the last time I shut down? I'd much rather it just started up with a clean desktop and no open applications (beyond standard startup)
<charlie-tca> What is the version of Xubuntu?
<zoidfarb> Charlie, I'm running 11.04
<zoidfarb> About... says it's "Xfce 4.8.0 distributed by Xubuntu"
<charlie-tca> Okay, before you shut down again, close all applications, then go to menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Sessions and Startup
<charlie-tca> Go to the Sessions tab, and save session
<charlie-tca> Then go to the panel, right-click it, left-click panel, left-click logoff
<charlie-tca> uncheck save sessions
<charlie-tca> from now on, it will open with the desktops blank, unless you save a different session
<zoidfarb> won't that still have the Sessions and Startup Helper application running?
<charlie-tca> no
<zoidfarb> cool, thanks for the instructions, I'm going to give it a try
<zoidfarb> thanks for the advice, but that didn't seem to work
<zoidfarb> I closed everything, clicked "Save Session" in the session and startup tool.  Logged out. Logged back in. Unchecked "Automatically Save Session", logged out, and logged back in. Then, I opened Chrome, and logged out. When I logged back in, it started up Chrome again.
<zoidfarb> I just checked and the "Automatically save session on logout" box is still unchecked
<zoidfarb> any other ideas? Where does it store the session data? Can I just delete that file?
<charlie-tca> delete ~/.cache
<charlie-tca> and also ~/.gconfd/saved_state
<zoidfarb> kk, let's give that a shot
<zoidfarb> That got it. I think I missed the fact that there's another "Save session" checkbox on the logout screen itself
<GridCube> i have a problem, my left clic on the desktop brings up the application menu instead of the desktop configuration menu
<GridCube> :(
<fdsgfg> hello
<fdsgfg> anyone there?
<Phosphenes> Nope.
<Phosphenes> lol, I didn't really mean it!
<GridCube> amihere
<orngjce223> lol
<Unit193> I'm sure not here
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> something is broken for sure
<Unit193> GridCube: Did you check the desktop settings section of Settings Manager?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> and it says i should also have a trashbin icon, and i dont have that either
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/161644
<GridCube> ooooooo
<GridCube> i fixed it
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> weird stuff
<GridCube> if you choose not having any icon displayed on your desktop then you dont have menu's either
<GridCube> thats stupid
<GridCube> oh well "The more you know!"
<Phosphenes> What's the console command to delete a folder?
<orngjce223> rmdir [something]
<orngjce223> But if there is stuff in it
<orngjce223> You'll want
<GridCube> no
<orngjce223> rm -r [something]
<orngjce223> ?
<Phosphenes> It's empty
<GridCube> DO NOT SAY THAT ORDER
<Phosphenes> Why?
<orngjce223> What about it?
<GridCube> thats a big nono on ubuntu channels
<GridCube> it can get you banned
<Phosphenes> lol, forbidden magic
<GridCube> indeed
<Phosphenes> What's wrong with it?
<GridCube> its dangerous
<Phosphenes> How so?
<Unit193> GridCube: No, IIRC sudo rm -rf is (Don't do that one!)
<GridCube> a single error whit that and you can delete your whole disk
<GridCube> why Unit193 why!
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> Well a --help on it says :-r, -R, --recursive   remove directories and their contents recursively
<Phosphenes> Nothing about -rf though...
<Phosphenes> Does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do the same thing as the update manager or are they for different things?
<charlie-tca> Phosphenes: they are very different in Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> They are the same in Debian, though
<Phosphenes> Where do I find !upgrade? What do these exclamation points mean?
<GridCube> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Phosphenes> Thanks
<GridCube> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Phosphenes> I was trying to find a way to do updates through the terminal instead of the GUI because the update manager runs slow on my netbook.
<Phosphenes> Is there no single command that could do the same?
<GridCube> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in natty
<GridCube> D:
<Phosphenes> What are these exclamation points for?
<Phosphenes> Is that the command?
<GridCube> no, that exclamation is for ubottu
<orngjce223> It's a command to call ubottu
<Phosphenes> oh
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> It's actually a robot
<Phosphenes> I didn't realize that before. Cool.
<GridCube> i guess you should try >sudo apt-get upgrade
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    is what I use...
<Phosphenes> Is && just used to separate commands?
<GridCube> dist-upgrade wont send you to do a whole upgrade to a new *buntu version?
<Unit193> GridCube: That's do-release-upgrade
<GridCube> oh
<orngjce223> && is "do the second command /and/ the first"
<orngjce223> || is "do the second command /or/ the first", which in practice means the second is basically a retry/failover type... thing.
<Phosphenes> Cool, thanks
<Phosphenes> I am learning much today. ;)
<orngjce223> So a piece of code like this could work:
<orngjce223> fuse-mount [options] || echo "Mount failed."
<orngjce223> If I have it correct anyway :v
<Phosphenes> What does echo do, I see that a lot.
<orngjce223> It just prints it to whatever you're going to dump it to.
<orngjce223> Which is usually the terminal, though if you have it set up right you may end up using it to print to logfiles
<Unit193> Phosphenes: Try    echo $USER   in the terminal
<orngjce223> Also I am enamored with the unix pipe for some reason so :v
<Phosphenes> I never even knew what the pipe was before I started using linux.
<orngjce223> Yeah, it's "what is that key on the keyboard for anyway"
<Phosphenes> I think we should start making keyboards that replace the windows key with a picture of tux.
<Unit193> Phosphenes: How about this? http://www.system76.com/images/bonp2_keyboard_large.jpg
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> I actually took a few bottles of nail polish to mine
<Phosphenes> That works too lol.
<orngjce223> It looks terrible, but it gets the "NOT WINDOWS" point across. ;v
<charlie-tca> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/07/04/a-super-key-you-will-want-to-press/
<john_rambo> How can I change the appearance of the system tray ? Everything else changes but not that
<Phosphenes> In what way? Transparency, colour?
<john_rambo> colour
<Phosphenes> Oh, you don't mean the entire panel, just the tray?
<john_rambo> Phosphenes, One sec
<GridCube> http://intellectual-sandeep.bizhat.com/wallpapers/linpics/CTRL-TUX-ALT-keyboard-1600x1200black.jpg
<Phosphenes> GridCube: DO WANT
<GridCube> Phosphenes, http://zareason.com/shop/Tux-Keyboard.html
<john_rambo> Phosphenes, Everything is going haywire here .....cant even copy a file from one location to other
<Phosphenes> lol, probably better off asking someone else then, I haven't been using for too long.
<john_rambo> Phosphenes, Ok
<GridCube> john_rambo, what version of xubuntu are you on?
<john_rambo> GridCube, I was running Lubuntu ...installed xfce4 over it
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> what version ?
<john_rambo> 11.04
<Phosphenes> That's the same thing I did, it worked fine for me.
<GridCube> ok so you are using xfce version 4.8
<john_rambo> Yes
<john_rambo> GridCube,
<GridCube> :P im starting my vbox whit 11.04
<john_rambo> GridCube, Roger
<GridCube> john_rambo, you want to change its color?
<john_rambo> GridCube, Yes
<john_rambo> the system tray's colour
<GridCube> oh system tray
<john_rambo> when I change themes using the appearance too everything else changes but not the systray colour
<john_rambo> tool*
<GridCube> yes, i see what you mean
<GridCube> :/ i guess you need to manually tune a config file
<john_rambo> God
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> theres other people here who know a lot more about that
<GridCube> ochosi for example
<GridCube> but he is away
<john_rambo> I don't  know know how but nautilus opens instead of Thunar
<GridCube> yes, that happens sometimes
<GridCube> purge it
<john_rambo> Its better that I go away too & download the Xubuntu ISO
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<GridCube> you could try theming it
<GridCube> whit a theme :P
<GridCube> i recommend you to try the latest greybird and help us on testing it :D
<john_rambo> http://xfce-look.org/ ?
<GridCube> https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird
<GridCube> thats the latest xubuntu theme that xubuntu people is testing to make it default
<GridCube> :)
<john_rambo> Okay ..... Okay I guess I will try fixing the other stuff first then try that theme ......
<john_rambo> see ya later
<Phosphenes> How do I get a command to recognize a space between a folder's name?
<Phosphenes> eg. cd new folder
<Phosphenes> But it thinks new and folder are separate things.
<Unit193> cd new\ folder/
<Phosphenes> Did not work.
<Unit193> Phosphenes: Is the name "New Folder" or "new folder"?
<Phosphenes> Oh sorry, it's New Folder
<Phosphenes> I tried new folder
<Unit193> cd New\ Folder/
<Phosphenes> Works, thank you.
<Unit193> !capitalization
<Unit193> !filenames
<ubottu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<woozly|job> how to set two input languages?
<woozly|job> Can't find where to do it
<woozly|job> and how to set default input language
<woozly|job> Please help
<ochosi> woozly|job: what do you mean by input language? keyboard layouts for different languages?
<woozly|job> ochosi yes!
<ochosi> woozly|job: go to settings > keyboard > layout and add new layouts there. then you could use 1) either the panel-plugin to switch languages or 2) set a keyboard shortcut that changes the according xfconf property
<woozly|job> oh, where to setup it? (switching by windows's default 'Shift+Alt') ? :)
<ochosi> have you already added your second language/layout?
<woozly|job> yes
<ochosi> go to main-menu > settings > settings editor
<ochosi> then look for the channel "keyboard-layout" in the left column
<woozly|job> yeah find it
<woozly|job> whats next? :)
<ochosi> ok, one sec, gotta find the exact command to switch layouts first ;)
<woozly|job> :) thanks
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> ok, got it.
<ochosi> you'll have to adapt the following command according to the settings-editor page i just showed you:
<ochosi> xfconf-query -c keyboard-layout -p /Default/XkbLayout -s "us" && xfconf-query -c keyboard-layout -p /Default/XkbVariant -s "altgr-intl"
<ochosi> if you want to toggle two keyboard-layouts you'll have to do a small script that handles that for you
<ochosi> then you'd only have one keyboard-shortcut to toggle between two (or more) layouts
<ochosi> ideally use notify-send to show notifications about the layout-change
<woozly|job> =( can't understand
<woozly|job> altgr-intl - which keys?
<woozly|job> Alt + what?
<ochosi> altgr-intl is a variant of the "us"-keyboard layout
<ochosi> alt-gr is the button and intl stands for "international" i guess
<ochosi> so if you want german layout you'd have to replace "us" with "de" and the variant with the variant code that you can see in the settings-editor
<ochosi> woozly|job: maybe this page is better at explaining it than i am: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2009/03/01/xfce-making-great-strides-with-version-46/  (search for xfce4-settings-editor or keyboard layout)
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I am tired with sound problem, I have updated ubuntu to xubuntu by following instructions on xubuntu website. sound sometimes work and sometimes not. its not working now. I am totally fed up.I have external sound card. I have choosen right device in mixer. and also in pulse audio volume control please help
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I am tired with sound problem, I have updated ubuntu to xubuntu by following instructions on xubuntu website. sound sometimes work and sometimes not. its not working now. I am totally fed up.I have external sound card. I have choosen right device in mixer. and also in pulse audio volume control please help
<charlie-tca> !patience > thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa, please see my private message
<xubuntu516> ciao
<xubuntu516> c'è qualcuno?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Costya> ïðèâåò! ðóññêèå åñòü òóò?
<Costya> hello all
<Costya> please help me i have laptop lenovo e43 with integrated intel4 graphics
<Costya> how 2 install video card driver?
<charlie-tca> It normally installs with Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is not a separate driver
<Costya> maybe but perlmon (like cpu-z) says other
<Costya> and oracle virtualbox have error
<charlie-tca> virtualbox doesn't use the hardware driver
<charlie-tca> It's possible that perlmon doesn't work in VirtualBox, if it needs the hardware driver
<dirtycookie> hello guys, i just made a usb installer for my eeePC and im kinda "stuck" in the main menu where I can choose whether to run Xubuntu (alternate installer) from USB or start the installer. I always get bach to the main menu when I choose either one of them
<DarkLordZim> question, after looking forever on google and forums and stuff... it looks like installing ettercap in xubuntu (or almost any other ubuntu based system) in a 64bit environment doesn't seem to work from any of the repositories. if I install xubuntu 32bit on this same computer would it solve the problem with the following error: "Dissector "dns" not supported (etter.conf line 70)"?
<DarkLordZim> or is there a way to fix it in xubuntu 64bit?
<charlie-tca> !info ettercap
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-2.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 186 kB, installed size 420 kB
<charlie-tca> no idea, actually
<charlie-tca> perhaps #ubuntu-server would have an idea on it
<DarkLordZim> okay, thanks
<Phosphenes> Is there a way to put Thunderbird in the system tray?
<charlie-tca> install mail-notification package
<charlie-tca> There may be an option in preferences for it, too
<Phosphenes> I checked through the preferences and it wasn't there. Trying this package now.
<Phosphenes> charlie-tca: Whenever I try to add a new mailbox it shuts down.
<charlie-tca> That would be a bug
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> Is there a fix?
<charlie-tca> file it using ubuntu-bug thunderbird
<charlie-tca> I have never heard of that issue, which would mean, probably not.
<Phosphenes> Where would I file this?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type the command in. it will gather logs and everything for you
<Phosphenes> Cool
<Phosphenes> But wouldn't it be a mail-notification bug, not a thunderbird one?
<charlie-tca> sure, if that is what is failing
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug mail-notification
<Phosphenes> Ok, thanks.
<Unit193> Phosphenes: If you remove mail-notification, does the issue go away? (Or are you adding a folder to mail-notification?)
<Phosphenes> Thunderbird is working fine on it's own. It's just mail-notification that crashes when I try to add a mailbox to it.
<Phosphenes> I tried reinstalling it and it made no difference.
<xrdodrx> hi, when I formatted a disk I got as ext3 using gparted there's a folder inside called "lost+found"
<xrdodrx> is it save to delete it?
<knome> xrdodrx, the "lost+found" -directories should never be removed
<knome> that's part of the filesystem
<xrdodrx> knome, so, how do I hide it?
<xrdodrx> :)
<knome> xrdodrx, there is no way to hide it either...
<xrdodrx> I searched google and there was some stuff about it being a bug..
<xrdodrx> so just leave it
<xrdodrx> okay :<
<knome> xrdodrx, i have an extra HD mounted to /data, inside that i created a directory with my username, so i don't have to look at the directory
<knome> also, it's better if i for some reason want to add more users and they need the extraHD as well
<knome> damn, the server is laggy
<knome> hmm, just got better :))
<knome> worth whining in a non-related irc channel then i suppose..
<JeZ-l-Lee> hi, how is everyone today?
<charlie-tca> GREAT!
<GridCube> :D awesome
<JeZ-l-Lee> oh, I got some responses
<JeZ-l-Lee> working on my cross-platform open-source multi-player Tetris game now
<GridCube> :D like netris
<JeZ-l-Lee> doing this on Xubuntu 11.04 64Bit
<GridCube> :D awesome
<JeZ-l-Lee> GridCube - here is my web site
<JeZ-l-Lee> www.16BitSoft.com
<GridCube> oh i really like the "letters fall" kind of game, sadly developero weirdly take the time to add special characters to it like ñ or á, so you cant really play them on other languages
<JeZ-l-Lee> LettersFall is American English - but can work with other languages with some work
<JeZ-l-Lee> I live in New York
<GridCube> :) i live in Argentina
<GridCube> :P Buenos Aires
<JeZ-l-Lee> looked at a screenshot of Netris - looks very good
<JeZ-l-Lee> sadly my game does not support Internet/Network playing
<plantoschka> oh got my google music invite. looks nice
<GridCube> netris was old as time itself i remember playing it on a tty back in 99
<JeZ-l-Lee> GridCube - you do any game programming?
<GridCube> no, im just a user :)
<GridCube> orngjce223, :D i found an awesome icecast2 streamer: mixxx v1.9
<orngjce223> Cool
<GridCube> it has live editing playlist, two play decks and lots of costumizable stuff :D
<GSF1200S> why is it when I exit xscreensaver with xscreensaver-command -exit, the screensaver keeps shutting my screen off? I have noted with the xfce4-task manger that the process exits. I have a shell script that allows me to close xscreensaver and dictate how long I want to wait before enabling (like a nighttime sleep timer), but no matter what, the screen seems to shut off at xscreensavers interval even when its not running!
<GSF1200S> I guess I dont understand whats killing the screen when the xscreensaver process is running; if I could figure out what, maybe I could figure out a way to stop it?
<charlie-tca> shuts off = a blank screen?
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca, yes, including powering my monitor off
<charlie-tca> I suspect that is not xscreensaver, but kernel or bios settings
<charlie-tca> xscreensaver should never shut the computer down, it just does stuff to the screen
<charlie-tca> Try changing settings in power manager?
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca, it doesnt shut the computer down- it shuts the screen off, even when xscreensaver is completely exited. Yeah, I jumped in power manager and tried disabling all control that xfce has there so I could handle it strictly from xscreensaver, but no joy
<charlie-tca> Turn the power manager back on, set the things to never for shutdown, screen off, etc.
<charlie-tca> Then tell xscreensaver to leave them alone, too. Without power manager handling it, kernel takes over and should be shutting the monitor off in about 10 minutes
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca, ok, im going through power manager now to reenable everything. Keep this in mind- if I set xscreensaver to turn on the screensaver in 1 minute, then EXIT the xscreensaver process, sudo killall xscreensaver, etc, it STILL turns off the screen in a minute. If I set xscreensaver to disable screen saver, and then kill xscreensaver, it never turns on the screensaver. Its like their is some ghost process controlling the screen
<charlie-tca> You don't have gnome-screensaver installed also, do you?
<GSF1200S> this is a plain jane install of xubuntu 11.04 too- I have no other screensavers installed, no more gnome-deps than it came with, etc
<charlie-tca> I don't think killall is killing it, then
<GSF1200S> nope- I physically searched all the screensaver options to make sure that I didnt pull one in as a dep or something
<charlie-tca> try task monitor to make sure
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca, yeah- running the xfce4-task-manager, I can see the xscreensaver -no-splash process, complete with it turning red (when killed), etc.
<charlie-tca> task manager, rather. It shows what is running, and I think xscreensaver is still going
<charlie-tca> It should go away if it killed
<charlie-tca> red isn't dead yet
<GSF1200S> right, it goes away completely- I mean, I have verified that xscreensaver is GONE from the task manager, and it STILL kills my screen at the interval set IN xscreensaver preferences. Ive tried htop, top, etc.. they all report it gone
<GSF1200S> this is baffling me..
<charlie-tca> That' s just weird. Have you filed a bug for it?
<charlie-tca> GSF1200S: can you try to pull an xscreensaver log and attach it to a bug report?
<charlie-tca> xscreensaver-command -exit
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca, not yet- I just discovered it earlier today as I had written a screensaver toggle script for a friend. I figured it would be nice to have myself, and then discovered this..
<charlie-tca> xscreensaver -verbose -log xscreensaver-log.txt
<charlie-tca> That will re-start xscreensaver and append diagnostics to the "xscreensaver-log.txt" file. When the problem happens again, attach the xscreensaver-log.txt file to this report.
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> I will have to forward the bug report to the developer, and he will want the log if we can get one.
<GSF1200S> how can I tell what services are running? Like gdm and such.. I dont see gdm in task manager, though I know its running. Im wondering if im killing the xscreensaver process but somehow the service is hidden or elsewhere? I dont think thats possible but I dont want to waste anyones time out of my own stupidity
<charlie-tca> in the task manager, preferences, check "all processes"
<charlie-tca> and "more precision"
<GridCube> D: im not autorized to shutdown oneiric
<GSF1200S> cool (i like xfce4-task-manager for sure..).. yeah, still only that one xscreensaver process. Let me try reenabling all the elements in power manager, a reboot, and some other things. If I cant get it working, ill get a log together, post a bug report, and ping you with the URL. Just launchpad yeah?
<charlie-tca> yeah, launchpad.
<charlie-tca> That would be great
<GSF1200S> cool.. gimme a bit. Im gonna try disabling xscreensaver completely and enabling xfce4-power-manager, vice versa, and ill even build an equivalent xscreensaver on my Arch box to see if I can replicate the problem there
<charlie-tca> I get notified of all xscreensaver bug reports, so it is not a hurry
<GridCube> GSF1200S, are you sure that xscreensaver is shutting down your monitor and not just xfce powersaving?
<GSF1200S> GridCube: yes. I have turned xfce powersaving completely off AND completely ended the xscreensaver process and it still kills my monitor. Heres the thing: If I set the option in Xscreensaver preferences to Disable Screen Saver, then my monitors will NOT be killed, as its supposed to be. But, if I leave it at 1 minute (or any time) and STOP the xscreensaver process (literally kill -9 xscreensaver -no-splash or kill it from xfce4-task-manager),
<GSF1200S> it will STILL kill my monitor even with xfce4-power-manager disabled as well
<GSF1200S> its crazy... I have done this a couple times to make sure im not missing anything- its reproducible. Ive logged out a couple times and rebooted once so far to make sure, and it happens every time. Maybe something messed up on my system? This install comes from a checksum-verified livecd and its less than 5 days old. Aside from the thunar bug, I have no other issues with this install
<GridCube> this is what the manpage for xscreensaver says: Before launching a subprocess, xscreensaver stores an appropriate value for $DISPLAY in the environment that the child will receive. (This is so that if you start xscreensaver with a -display argument, the programs which xscreensaver launches will draw on the same display; and so that the child will end up drawing on the appropriate screen of a multi-headed display.)
<GridCube> so im guessin here, but i guess that xscreensaver stores a shotdown order somewhere that do not depend of xscreensaver but on x?
<GridCube> To change your power management settings, run xscreensaver-demo(1) and change the various timeouts through the user interface. Alternately, you can edit the ~/.xscreensaver file directly.
<GSF1200S> that sounds like it could be it.. I am multihead-seperate x sessions. I have tried everything in xscreensaver itself- incidentally Power Management options on the Advanced tab make no difference. The only thing that seems to affect the screens being killed is the primary tab.
<GridCube> http://linux.die.net/man/1/xscreensaver
<GridCube> read this GSF1200S
<GridCube> it might help you, the part on gdm sounds interesting related too
<GridCube> >In this situation, the xscreensaver process will probably be running as user gdm instead of root. You can configure the settings for this nobody-logged-in state (timeouts, DPMS, etc.) by editing the ~gdm/.xscreensaver file.
<GSF1200S> I just had xfce4-power-manager work as it should- if I select Disable Screen Saver in xscreensaver, and enable only xfce4-power-manager, it will at least kill my screens when I tell it to do so. I can fix my problems with my script, but im still trying to figure if this is a bug or just me..
<GSF1200S> wow
<GSF1200S> yeah, reading now..
#xubuntu 2011-07-07
<GridCube> well ill be away for a while
<GridCube> :)
<GSF1200S> GridCube, appreciate the help :)
<GSF1200S> charlie-tca, you too :)
<bendroide> porque al intentar borrar pantalla desde la shell
<bendroide> me tira un error
<bendroide> variable: orden no encontrada
<Unit193> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bendroide> thanks
<charlie-tca> or even #xubuntu-es
<Unit193> Should someone ask in #ubuntu-irc for that?
<charlie-tca> for what?
<Unit193> I know you can have per channel factoids, maybe have that say "/join #xubuntu-es" ?
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah. I will add that to my "todo" list
<charlie-tca> I have to look up how to add those to the bot
<Unit193> I've requested a change/update before and I can do it again if you wish...
<charlie-tca> sure, maybe we can have /join #xubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es ?
<MathiasRodriguez> Hello
<Unit193> !spanish | rww
<ubottu> rww: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JeZ-l-Lee> I tried to join the mailing list and its not working?
<Unit193> Only you can know if it's working. What mailing list? You didn't get any confirm email?
<nikolam> Network Manager deletes (mobile broadband) connection, when "available to all users" is selected.
<nikolam> it is on 64-bit LTS
<nikolam> 10.04
<JeZ-l-Lee> morning everyone!
<Fenix2> hi. can I fit xubuntu menu's on a 600 pixels high screen ?
 * Fenix2 drools over Samsung NC210 ( not to be confused with 2010 Spring model N210 ) other then his guru friend says you can't fit linux style menus into 600 pixels so does not know what to do
<KM0201> Fenix2: idon't see why you couldn't.
<Fenix2> oh yeah.. I have a xubuntu 11.04 installed on that other spare laptop
<Fenix2> I'll look
<exs> hi
<exs> can someone invite me into #xubuntu-de?
<exs> i have a problem with my desktop
<exs> if a try to move a file from a directory opend with thunar via drag and drop i get a error message
<plantoschka> alpha2 out already?
<exs> dunno
<exs> but would be nice to get to know whether the bug is known
<exs> http://www.rudolfschmidt.com/upload/Bildschirmfoto_-_07.07.2011_-_17:39:34.png
<exs> thats the message
<exs> any answers?
<plantoschka> dest and target of copy?
<plantoschka> never saw that kind of a message before
<exs> dest for example /home/rudolf/Documents/file.bla to /home/rudolf/Arbeitsfläche via drag and drop from thunar windows into xfce desktop
<exs> and arbeitsfläche means desktop in german
<plantoschka> weird
<charlie-tca> drag and drop from the desktop won't work, not sure about to the desktop
<charlie-tca> To the best of my memory, you have to open two different thunar windows to do that
<technikfreak> hello i have the latest linux + xubuntu
<technikfreak> and each time i try to start wathc a video my system loggs me out and i have to login again?
<charlie-tca> what player are you using?
<technikfreak> its independet
<technikfreak> vlc
<technikfreak> firefox
<technikfreak> asoon as i play video i think its maybe i have a failed grafic adapter
<charlie-tca> could be. Hardware does fail
<technikfreak> i have a netbook hp 2133 with an via chipset
<charlie-tca> I have never seen that with vlc, myself
<technikfreak> but its only on this because if i boot to a live usb linux it works without problem
<technikfreak> are there some log files?
<technikfreak> when the complete system or x logs me out?
<charlie-tca> look in /var/log
<charlie-tca> syslog or xorg log
<charlie-tca> possible you would look in an old log instead of current. probably .1 or .0
<technikfreak> what is the newest?
<technikfreak> it looks that the system is full with error
<charlie-tca> usually the newest has no number
<charlie-tca> like /var/log/syslog
<technikfreak> 19.326] (EE) No devices detected.
<technikfreak> could this be the problem?
<charlie-tca> depends on what devices it is checking for at that time. look in the lines above that to find out
<technikfreak> moment
<technikfreak> i iwll delete al the xorg logs repduce the error and look again
<charlie-tca> It reports checking for audio, video, usb, wireless, wired, and everything else I can not think of
<charlie-tca> technikfreak: not necessary
<charlie-tca> you could pastebin the log and I will verify it, if you want
<technikfreak> so ok i am back
<technikfreak> i search short for a paste service
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<technikfreak> http://pastebin.com/qT5q30m4
<technikfreak> o
<technikfreak> is it wrong?
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> I don't see anything suspicious except the kernel
<charlie-tca> OPENCHROME: Driver for VIA Chrome chipsets: CLE266, KM400/KN400,
<charlie-tca>         K8M800/K8N800, PM800/PM880/CN400, VM800/P4M800Pro/VN800/CN700,
<charlie-tca>         CX700/VX700, K8M890/K8N890, P4M890, P4M900/VN896/CN896, VX800/VX820,
<charlie-tca>         VX855/VX875, VX900There is your video card and driver
<charlie-tca> I did not know we even had a -39 kernel
<charlie-tca> 2.6.39-0-generic
<charlie-tca> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<charlie-tca> That might be the cause of the problem.
<charlie-tca> We don't use that kernel anywhere -
<charlie-tca>  linux | 2.6.38-8.42 |         natty | source
<charlie-tca>      linux | 2.6.38-10.46 | natty-proposed | source
<charlie-tca>      linux | 2.6.38.8.22 |         natty | amd64, i386
<charlie-tca>      linux | 2.6.38.10.25 | natty-proposed | amd64, i386
<charlie-tca>      linux |    3.0-3.4 |       oneiric | source
<charlie-tca>      linux |  3.0.0.3.4 |       oneiric | amd64, i386
<charlie-tca> Natty should have 2.6.38 and oneiric should have 3.0
<technikfreak> sorry
<technikfreak> but that doesnÄt work to paste here directly
<charlie-tca> so, you missed all that
<technikfreak> also with the !pastebin command
<charlie-tca> I got the pastebin
<technikfreak> ah really
<charlie-tca> It is the kernel, I think
<charlie-tca> We don't use that kernel anywhere -
<technikfreak> mh
<technikfreak> so i should update it?
<charlie-tca> Natty should have 2.6.38 and oneiric should have 3.0
<charlie-tca>  linux | 2.6.38-8.42 |         natty | source
<charlie-tca>      linux | 2.6.38-10.46 | natty-proposed | source
<charlie-tca>      linux | 2.6.38.8.22 |         natty | amd64, i386
<charlie-tca>      linux | 2.6.38.10.25 | natty-proposed | amd64, i386
<charlie-tca>      linux |    3.0-3.4 |       oneiric | source
<charlie-tca>      linux |  3.0.0.3.4 |       oneiric | amd64, i386
<charlie-tca> Those are the kernels in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> so, are you using oneiric?
<Zxcvb> for virtualbox, do I want the standard or alternate iso?
<technikfreak> mh
<technikfreak> i think i use xubuntu
<charlie-tca> yes, but what release?
<technikfreak> xfce 4.8
<charlie-tca> type lsb_release -a in a terminal, it will tell you
<technikfreak> ah
<technikfreak> Ubuntu 11.04
<charlie-tca> If you are using 11.04 (natty), you have upgraded the kernel from somewhere to a kernel that doesn't really work
<technikfreak> nice
<technikfreak> could i go back to a woking kernel or should i wait 1 yeasr when a new release will come
<charlie-tca> the very latest for that is 2.6.38-10.46, and you have 2.6.39
<technikfreak> ah there was some driver problems with my wifi
<technikfreak> and therefoe someone suggest it to change
<charlie-tca> Well, apparently, that is causing video issues now
<technikfreak> ok so i have to choose if i wish video or wifi
<charlie-tca> or see if the 3.0 oneiric kernel will work in 11.04
<technikfreak> yeah
<technikfreak> did i got it with apt-get upgrade?
<charlie-tca> and I don't know the answer to that. Might ask in #ubuntu-kernel, though
<charlie-tca> no
<technikfreak> ok
<charlie-tca> That had to done through a lot of extra stuff
<charlie-tca> apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade will not go above 2.6.38 in 11.04
<technikfreak> ok i am interested men spo
<technikfreak> thanks a lot for your time charlie
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<JeZ-l-Lee> charlie-tca - anyway to get my email into the mailing list?
<JeZ-l-Lee> I signed up and nothing happened :(
<charlie-tca> yes, pm me
<charlie-tca> JeZ-l-Lee: look in the new channel that opened
<jasonsrus2007> how can i get emerald working in xubuntu 11.04?
<charlie-tca> install it and compiz?
<jasonsrus2007> yep
<charlie-tca> Then replace the window manager with compiz, I believe
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, compiz --replace
<charlie-tca> since they are both window managers, you have to replace xfwm4 with compiz
<jasonsrus2007> thanks for the help
<Sysi> emerald is broken on natty
<charlie-tca> oops
<Sysi> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Sysi> excuse for it
<charlie-tca> Well! I didn't know
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Sysi
<charlie-tca> I suppose the user will be back, huh?
<Sysi> unless it's fixed..
<charlie-tca> heh, I don't think it is
<xrdodrx`> Hi, for some reason I can't seem to locate the brightness applet?
<xrdodrx`> Apparently the package xfce4-power-manager is already installed, and as described by http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-power-manager I should already have it
<xrdodrx`> but I can't find it in the add items to panel dialog
<knome> xrdodrx`, did you try "battery monitor"
<knome> xrdodrx`, or "power manager" from the xfce settings manager
<xrdodrx`> knome, I don't see anything about a panel applet there :(
<knome> xrdodrx`, "system tray icon" ?
<xrdodrx`> knome, that doesn't allow for changing the sceren brightness
<xrdodrx`> I'm looking for this: http://goodies.xfce.org/_media/projects/applications/xfpm-brightness-plugin.png?cache=
<knome> xrdodrx`, no idea about that, but maybe the power manager should be running... have you got the notification area added to the panel?
<xrdodrx`> yes
<knome> have you tried asking #xfce?
<xrdodrx`> knome, no, but I will, thanks :)
<knome> no problem
<knome> hope you'll get it solved
<xrdodrx`> knome, yup, they knew :) it's the package xfce4-power-manager-plugins just so you know
<knome> okay, i'll try to remember that
#xubuntu 2011-07-08
<Guest83108> anyone here ?
<alberto> hello!
<alberto> new to xubuntu I'm trying to get help on encrypting files and setting up a home network
<alberto> I can't find in google what I'm looking for
<alberto> I've managed to decrypt files with the contextual menu, but not the the way round
<alberto> I've managed to decrypt files with the contextual menu, but not the other way round
<alberto> is there an easy tool encrypt/decrypt files?
<cwickert> I read that xubuntu 11.10 is going to replace file-roller with xarchiver. do you think this is a wise decision given that xarchiver is effectively unmaintained for years now?
<charlie-tca> cwickert: If we have to pull in all of Gnome vs unmaintained, yes,
<charlie-tca> we would consider all of Gnome the greater evil
<charlie-tca> cwickert: however, that decision probably will be reverted before Xubuntu 11.10 releases in October
<Besogon> I feel I need xubuntu but does anybody know if it's possible to upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<charlie-tca> you can open a terminal and install it
<Besogon> How to do that?
<charlie-tca> using "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<charlie-tca> it will install as a separate session, which you choose at login.
<Besogon> No. I'll get a lot of litter from gnome
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Then it is fresh install, I guess
<xGrind> Besogon; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Besogon> xGrind: Thank you
<Besogon> :D
<xGrind> xD~
 * Besogon is conjuring: "Abra cadabra!!!!" <Help me God not to break my computer>
<Besogon> it's going
<Besogon> OMG!!! Isuppose Idelete evolution! NO!!!!
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> keep it if you want
<charlie-tca> but if you delete what it needs, it will break anyway
<planter> how do i copy a file in terminal with showing the file transfer speed?
<ball> plantoschka: dd ?
 * ball tries it
<plantoschka> dd?
<ball> dd if=TEST of=TEST2
<ball> I used bs=32768, but that's because I happened to know the file was an even multiple of that block size
<plantoschka> ??? i just want to copy a file from one destination to another
<plantoschka> cp
<ball> plantoschka: dd can do the same thing, but reports the achieved speed.
<plantoschka> ok
<plantoschka> will have a look at it later thanks
<free99> hello everyone, I'm running xubuntu 11.04 on my HP 2710p tablet pc. Since having left version 10.04, I've had a problem in 10.10 and now 11.04 that won't go away. Every time I first boot my machine, my tablet works fine, the mouse follows the pen. But when I suspend and then resume, the wacom device is still listed in xinput --list, but it stops working
<free99> any ideas on how to fix it? I have a suspicion the problem is related to x/inputhotplug somehow
<free99> well.. thanks anyhow, got pointed over here if anyone's curious: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1686278.html
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> Can you increase the fontsize in the terminal via a key combination?
<gNewPower> Hi friends! I have installed all the XFCE/Xubuntu files from the repos and I am now running Xubuntu.  One thing bugs me - Nautilus still pop-up from time time and tries to run the desktop.  How can I stop nautilus from running? thanks!
<charlie-tca> remove it and install thunar
<gNewPower> I already have thunar. but I would like to keep nautilus with the --no-desktop flag just for the case when I need a tabbed browser or the nautilus scripts
<charlie-tca> Then nautilus will still do what it is, since it takes over
<gNewPower> why does it "take over"?
<charlie-tca> Because that's the way they wrote it?
<gNewPower> "they" wrote it to take over an XFCE-managed  session?!
<charlie-tca> Gnome applications are designed to be the default when you install Ubuntu. If you then install xfce, gnome apps are still the default applications
<charlie-tca> By removing those gnome default apps, Xfce apps are allowed to become the default applications.
<gNewPower> are there more GNOME applications doing that besides nautilus?
<charlie-tca> yes
<gNewPower> oh man, so what did you uninstall, all of GNOME?
<charlie-tca> I never installed it
<charlie-tca> I installed Xubuntu, since I did not want Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> But, yes, that would be another way to do it
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<gNewPower> ok, I understand that.  I used to like Ubuntu until everybody at Canonical went crazy and they started that Unity shit
<charlie-tca> That would help remove them
<charlie-tca> choices
<charlie-tca> If you want Gnome applications over Xfce applications, you put up with gnome idiosyncracies
<gNewPower> there must be tens of thousands of former Ubuntu users like me how are running from Unity and finding a harbor of sanity in Xubuntu right now, lol!
<gNewPower> I betcha the Xubuntu user base is just exploding
<charlie-tca> There are still millions who use Unity, too. It is not that bad
<gNewPower> it is absolutely horrible, an total abomination, IMHO, and the worst thing is the underlying mindset: we will tell you what is best for you.
<gNewPower> Apple-wananbes
<gNewPower> I think that Ubuntu has committed suicide with Unity
<gNewPower> all my friends are running to Xubuntu or even Debian
<knome> gNewPower, please, even if this is the xubuntu channel, please don't attack ubuntu/unity
<gNewPower> gNewPower, ok.
<charlie-tca> Every one has an opinion. This is not the place for them, though.
<gNewPower> knome, ok, I mean
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> sorry
<gNewPower> thanks for the pointers guys :-)
<knome> gNewPower, i also don't want to hear "suicide" "shit" or other language repeatedly here
<knome> thanks :)
 * gNewPower is off his soap-box
<gNewPower> my apologies. thanks!
<JeZ-l-Lee> anyone know how to add a "Recent Documents" list to Xubuntu Start menu?
<JeZ-l-Lee> nevermind, I found it
<JeZ-l-Lee> "Places" applet does it
#xubuntu 2011-07-09
<knome> does anybody know if it's safe to install maverick vbox packages by oracle in natty?
<charlie-tca> since I use development versions, I always have the previous version of VirtualBox in the release I am using
<charlie-tca> It seldom causes issues, and when it does, just remove them
<knome> remove issues? :P
<knome> you make that sound so easy...
<charlie-tca> remove vbox, usually a remove, restart, install fixes the issue
<knome> sounds like i'm not going to update, since there aren't really any bugs that i haven't been able to workaround, or otherwise affect me
<gNewPower> Hi friends.  I am running Xubuntu 11.04.  Each time I try to unmount a flashstick I get what looks like a kernel crash.  Is this a known issue?  thanks!
<epic_geek> What's up?
<orngjce223> Hey
<orngjce223> You here to hang out, or for tech support?
<epic_geek> hang out
<epic_geek> i just recently rediscovered the awesomeness of xfce
<Unit193> epic_geek: This is more of a support channel, but you can hangout with us in #xubuntu-offtopic
<chain__> hello
<chain__> I can't get my system to start up, base system runs, so do X, but after logging in I'm getting some errors in .xsession-errors (most notably repeating "Failed to load x11 FrontEnd module") and nothing but the wallpaper loads.
<chain__> I checked filesystem and reinstalled xfce and x.org packages, but it didn't help.
<chain__> I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 x86_64
<chain__> please help me.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> do you think it's possible to run the compiz screen magnifier under xubuntu?
<Sysi> compiz works but you need some tricks to get window borders with it
<cousin_mario> Sysi: uhm, like what?
<Sysi> I don't quite know, gtk-window-decorator may work
<Sysi> emerald is deprecated and broken
<cousin_mario> :/
<Sysi> on 11.04 to be exact
<cousin_mario> Sysi: what screen magnifier would you recommend for stock xfce then?
<elros> gnome-mag?
<cousin_mario> I miss being able to control it via the scrollwheel
<cousin_mario> elros: it's installed, but I'm not sure how to launch it...
<elros> my guess is alt-f2 and 'gnome-mag'
<cousin_mario> elros: won't work
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Reviews/gnome-mag
<elros> ok
<Sysi> looks quite old but maybe it still works..
<cousin_mario> very interesting, thanks
<elros> the review is from 2006
<elros> OpenOffice 2.0.2
<cousin_mario> hehe
<cousin_mario> uhm, gnopernicus is no longer in the repositories
<cousin_mario> by the way, is it possible to change the xscreensaver login prompt with something more polished?
<elros> gnopernicus is available in dapper drake, get it while its hot
<cousin_mario> elros: err, I believe it's a bit stale by now
<cousin_mario> trying my luck with orca
<cousin_mario> and it looks like orca definitely won't help me
<Fudge> cousin_mario  what do you need to do
<Fudge> oh for magnification try compiz
<cousin_mario> Fudge: will it work on xfce?
<cousin_mario> Fudge: and will it keep working in the next releases?
<Sysi> if it works on *buntu it should work on any desktop, not sure how long
<Sysi> hard to say when gnome3 doesn't really support other window managers and unity's gonna change for gtk3
<cousin_mario> :/
<Sysi> xmag?
<cousin_mario> Sysi: too spartan:/
<cousin_mario> Sysi: I was looking for something that could replace the compiz "left-windows-key and scrollwheel" thingie, without opening any extra window
<Sysi> magnifiers seem to be quite 00s..
<cousin_mario> Sysi: I know, but tiny fonts and gadgets put a strain on my sight
<Sysi> set bigger fonts/lower resolution?
<cousin_mario> Sysi: I did, but some apps aren't affected by that
<cousin_mario> or websites anyway
<Sysi> ctrl scroll works on browsers
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754637
<Sysi> if gtk-window-decorator fails
<cousin_mario> Sysi: it won't affect the contents rendered by plugins
<cousin_mario> like flashplayer
<cousin_mario> or when it does, it could destabilise them
<cousin_mario> the only way is a screen magnifier of sorts:/
<Sysi> you could first check that; install compiz and ccsm, set it to use gtk-window-decorator (see if you need to install that separately) ans then alt+F2 "compiz --replace"
<Sysi> if it fails, alt+F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<cousin_mario> thanks, trying that now
<Sysi> kmag is as old as gnome-mag but could work too
<cousin_mario> Sysi: great, it worked!
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/ and check "Save session" when you logout/shutdown
<cousin_mario> Sysi: good, I'm saving this for 11.10:)
<cousin_mario> bbl
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> I can't remove one folder from the Trash even as a root
<abra> Howdy!
<abra> How to bind shortcut "Win + D" to "Show desktop" button?
<Sysi> window manager settings → keyboard-tab, double click on "show desktop"
<abra> Sysi, tnx!
<derptart> Xfce is not working properly. Logfile here http://pastebin.com/EF8nm3NB. Symptoms, no transparency/compositing on bottom dock and no window borders or edges on windows. All terminal Emulators are unresponsive also.
<derptart> ive looked around and this seems to be a bug related to xorg 1.10.0, but i could not find a solution yet
<derptart> It started yesterday after I unpacked and played redeclipse using the binary located inside redeclipse_1.0_linux.tar.bz2 (http://sourceforge.net/projects/redeclipse_1.0/) so I assume it is related.
<Sysi> derptart: alt+F2 "xfwm4 --replace" ?
<derptart> (xfwm4:2845): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<derptart> is the error that gives me
<eebrah> Hi Everyone!
<elros> hi
<eebrah> Trying to convert to and play webM files on my XUbuntu 10.04 system and running into problems....
<elros> what are webM files?
<eebrah> the ffmpeg, gstreamer and VLC in the repo's don't do webM media files
<eebrah> elros: Googles VP8 codec
<eebrah> elros video files encoded with googles vp8 for video and theora for audio
<elros> ok
<eebrah> your more likey to hear about it in debates about HTML5 and openweb
<eebrah> elros: Can you help?
<elros> I have a hunch that handbrake could do it
<eebrah> Is there a PPA with more up to date ffmpeg, gstreamer and VLC?
<elros> lucidbleed could help
<eebrah> can't upgrade my system to 10.10 or 11.04, specs dont allow
<eebrah> elros: luccidbleed?
<elros> but try first handbrake if it could convert webm
<eebrah> *lucidbleed?
<eebrah> elros: handbrake works on GNU/Linux?
<elros> https://launchpad.net/~lucid-bleed/+archive/ppa
<eebrah> elros: thanks!!
<elros> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<rbaker> guys.
<rbaker> how would one install Flash Player 10 into Firefox on xubuntu
<elros> have partner repos enabled and install adobe-flashplugin
<Chainer> I also got an extension for firefox called "flash-aid", which fixed some issues i was having with adobe flash player... in case you have issues with it too
<Chainer> it might even be enough to install that extension, so you wouldn't have to install adobe-flashplugin
<jarnos> Is there any command line tool to get a proper filename extension for a video file that has no filename extension?
<GridCube> that wont matter
<GridCube> linux systems do not depend on filenames
<GridCube> but if you really want to do so, jarnos, http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/09/29/short-tip-get-file-extension-in-shell-script/
<jarnos> Well that does not give the extension, if it is not in the original filename.
<jarnos> I need the extension for a hardware video player that does not recoginize file type without an extension.
<jcfp> jarnos: you might be able to use the output of the "file" command, although it won't give you an extension directly
<ReinDeer> Hey all! Could anybody tell me what's minimal system requirements for Xubuntu 11.04?
<ball> If I have a Xubuntu disc, is there a file on it somewhere that tells me what version it is?
<ball> Never mind.  It's a CD-R/W, so I'll just erase it and try Xubuntu 10.11
<Unit193> 10.11? 11.10?
#xubuntu 2011-07-10
<JeZ-l-Lee> running Xubuntu 11.04 - in Thunar file manager, how do I search for files??
<knome> search for files in the currect directory or on the computer?
<JeZ-l-Lee> current directory
<knome> type
<JeZ-l-Lee> thats not what I need - how to search for say all *.DOC files in a folder
<knome> there is no such feature - try catfish
<JeZ-l-Lee> ugg, kind of an important feature
<knome> free to file a wishlist bug.
<JeZ-l-Lee> what is catfish?
<knome> it's an application that *drumroll* searches for files, which is what you are asking
<JeZ-l-Lee> that works, thanks
<JeZ-l-Lee> its already installed
<knome> yes
<Phosphenes> What's the difference between a VPN and a proxy?
<Phosphenes> hmm
<Phosphenes> $VPN
<Phosphenes> nope
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> !VPN
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Phosphenes> there
<Jacktachat> bonjour je cherche un peu d'aide
<john> Hi all.  Got a question about Skype on xubuntu...anyone about to help?
<Sysi> ask your question and see if somebody pops ouy with an ansver
<Sysi> *out
<john> ok cheers
<john> running 2.6.32-32-generic with Skype 2.2 but buggered if I can get the webcam to work (Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger)
<john> google video works though
<john> but nothing through skype
<john> any ideas?
<ikrit> is there a way to restore xubuntu to default settings?
<changeth1s> am I on?
<Drone4four> i accidentally removed the item on my xfce panel which had the wifi connection icon.....
<Drone4four> now there is no way for me to connect to my wirless network
<Drone4four> i looked everywhere in Add New Items, but can't find the app
<Drone4four> what app should i be looking for
 * Drone4four pokes #xubuntu 
<Drone4four> should I also be asking in #xfce?
<pleia2> Drone4four: it should be the network manager applet, lemme see..
<pleia2> Drone4four: you want "notification area"
<Drone4four> pleia2, i found the Notification Area entry in the Add New Items but it is greyed out and I can't Add it
<pleia2> hm, odd
<aatk> It's probably already there
<aatk> alt+f2 then type nm-applet and press enter
<Drone4four> when I type nm-applet at the command line, it says, "An instance of the nm-applet is already running."
<aatk> open a term, 'killall nm-applet' and try it again
<Drone4four> aatk, pleia2:  after i killall nm-applet and retype nm-applet, it seems to hang with the error saying "(nm-applet:1878): DEBUS: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0"
<aatk> Drone4four: have you tried rebooting your machine?
<aatk> or logging out/in?
<Drone4four> aatk, i rebooted and that fixed the problem...ty pleia2 + aatk
<aatk> cool, glad it works now :)
<moxyr> Are there some people here who can help me debug a boot delay issue
<moxyr> it tried the ubuntu-boot channel, but nobody except the logbot was there
<aatk> maybe, what's up?
<Sysi> try installing bootchart and see images it makes
<moxyr> tried bootchart but the delay is after grub has finished and before init runs
<moxyr> When I boot my system I first get the BIOS
<moxyr> everything goes according to plan
<moxyr> then I get grub
<moxyr> everything still oke
<moxyr> grub finishes with a blank screen and a pulsing white underscore
<moxyr> the screen goes completely black, no pulsing white underscore
<moxyr> the HDD let pulses for a short time
<moxyr> 10 seconds of nothing
<moxyr> the HDD led goes on again but longer
<moxyr> and the systen boots
<moxyr> Everything is the same as my previous install with 10.04 except for the 10 seconds of darkness
<moxyr> I tried /var/log/syslog, but it only starts logging after the delay
<moxyr> I checked grub timeout in the /etc/default/grub and changed the parameters about timeouts, but it remained 10 seconds
<moxyr> As already said bootchart didn't show anything relevant since it starts after the delay
<moxyr> So any idea's what is causing this?
<moxyr> Or how do you troubleshoot something that runs before init?
<moxyr> s/runs/happens
<aatk> does your grub command line have "quiet splash" in it? might be worth removing that (and turning off any splash graphics) and watching hte text
<moxyr> Already removed those when I installed the system
<moxyr> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="elevator=noop"
<aatk> have you run update-grub?
<Sysi> you may need to put "text" as option
<moxyr> Yes I have, every time I changed a timeout setting
<moxyr> is text the same as nosplash?
<Sysi> I don't quite know
<moxyr> that's oke. I don't know it either
<aatk> does dmesg have anything immediatly after boot?
 * moxyr is rebooting with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text elevator=noop"
<moxyr> aatk: will answer after reboot ;)
<moxyr> text-option had the same issue
<moxyr> grub -> 10 seconds of nothingness -> console login
<moxyr> as far as I can tell it looks normal
<moxyr> I shall post the first 4 seconds on pastebin
<aatk> are you dual booting? or have any weird partitions/booting of SD or USB?
<moxyr> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641491/
<moxyr> Single boot, fresh install (No upgrade for old install), no USB drives are attached
<moxyr> output of fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/641493/
<aatk> I'm going to reboot and see if I have any delay
<moxyr> oke :)
<aatk> it takes about 10s for me to get from grub->login screen
<aatk> maybe slightly longer
<moxyr> is your disk active for 10sec?
<moxyr> My bootchart reports 8.23 seconds but when i use a stopwatch i get around 18 seconds
<aatk> not sure, the leds are broken
<moxyr> probably because the profiler/collector only runs after the delay...
<moxyr> oke no problem
<cetchmoh_> hi there
<moxyr> hi
<knome> hello
<moxyr> While googling I found that the bliking underscore "is what you get after GRUB boots the default OS but before init loads the kernel DRM module."
<moxyr> so it isn't grub (or grub2 in this case)
<cetchmoh_> I'm having a bit of trouble here... I changed my alsa configuration to use my usb sound card as default and everything works perfectly, except I have no sound in flash anymore :/
<cetchmoh_> any ideas whats going on here?
<aatk> I'll reboot again in a few minutes and see if I can hear when the disk spins up (fan is pretty noisy) i should really get a new laptop
<knome> cetchmoh_, it might be that pulseaudio is messing stuff up. you could try installing pavucontrol and see if everything looks okay there
<moxyr> aatk: maybe if you take a bootchart and it says 11 seconds then you know you dont have the same delay
<cetchmoh_> knome: mplayer is working fine with -ao pulse and -ao alsa
<knome> cetchmoh_, i'm no expert in audio, but that might be something to start with at least :)
<cetchmoh_> hmm... pavucontrol settings look okay...
<aatk> rebooting w/ bootchart
<moxyr> aatk: any luck with rebooting? :)
<aatk> booted into windows by accident first time round
<aatk> i should really sleep
<aatk> just opening bootchart now
 * moxyr will also need sleep in 30 minutes
<moxyr> aatk: do you need my bootchart for comparison?
<aatk> I'm just checking 2 of mine
<aatk> and they're totally different
<aatk> most recent has a 10-14 second delay caused by ureadahead :/
<aatk> previous one looks normal
<moxyr> probably because installing bootchart caused a reprofile by ureadahead?
<aatk> it's the more recent one with the delay
<aatk> 1st one after installing bootchart looks fine
<moxyr> that's odd to say at least...
<aatk> yeah
<moxyr> ureadahead seems to be nice according to the bootchart here
<moxyr> so if it's after grub but before the collector of bootchart
<moxyr> then we have "loading of the kernel", "bootstrapping with initramfs" and "init"
<moxyr> meh, again an unsuccesfull evening
<moxyr> time to sleep. Tomorrow another try
<moxyr> aatk: thanks for your effort
<moxyr> too bad we couldn't find it
<moxyr> have a good night everyone
<knome> night moxyr
<knome> moxyr|zzz, please try to avoid awaynicks (away message is enough), thanks! :)
<Arthenik> hi there, I have a problem with the alternate installation CD. I use unetbootin to load it onto my flash disk but the installation procedure crashes because it cannot find a CD drive. i don't have a CD drive on my netbook and neither do I have access to an external drive
<Arthenik> would anyone know how to fix that issue? thanks :)
<madnick> Does it say that it is the CD drive that is the issue?
<madnick> Or does it say that it cannot find packages?
<Arthenik> i do not have the dialog in front of me, but it complained of being unable to mount the cd drive
<Arthenik> it is not a package problem
<madnick> ok
<madnick> You should probably dump to the terminal and find out the exact issue
<Arthenik> alright, how do i dump? i'm quite comfortable with the console :)
<madnick> You could switch using ctrl+alt+fx
<Arthenik> will it contain the error code without my cooperation?
<madnick> Arthenik: the right terminal will contain it all
<Arthenik> alright, sounds good. thanks :) i'm redownloading the CD at the moment, so I'll try it later. thanks again
<madnick> I wouldnt use unetbootin, it installs its own little enivronment on the disk you use
<madnick> Rather use the Startup Disk Creator
<Arthenik> does it work with all varieties of live cds?
<madnick> I would suppose it works for all kinds of boot images
<madnick> Ive used it for dump my own OS onto USB
<knome> afaik, the usb disk creator needs a desktop image
<Arthenik> ah, i see it only works on linux. unfortunately, i only have access to a windows workstation ATM
<Arthenik> but I'm checking alternatives
<madnick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems
<madnick> nvm me, sorry, didnt read what it said
<giacomo> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?does anybody speaks italian here?
<knome> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giacomo> grazie mille
<knome> prego
#xubuntu 2012-07-02
<aguitel> how enable compositing ?
<mackmoney3000> is it possible to mount/sync my iphone 4?
<mackmoney3000> apologies for the newbie question
<SkippersBoss> !iphone ! mackmoney3000
<ubottu> SkippersBoss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SkippersBoss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<mackmoney3000> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mackmoney3000> thank you.  ill start here
<mackmoney3000> thanks SkippersBoss
<mackmoney3000> ah, the problem is that the iphone im trying to communicate is up to os x 5.1, which seems to be past libimobile at the moment
<mackmoney3000> or at least the ones in the ubuntu repositories.
<mackmoney3000> i figured it out, im full of it
<mackmoney3000> haha
<mackmoney3000> thanks
<xubuntu300> <i>do html codes work here</i>
<xubuntu300> guess not
<GridCube> !ot | xubuntu300
<ubottu> xubuntu300: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MissVera> Question. I installed, and it went perfectly, then it loaded the OS, then i turned off the computer. Turned it on later, and, after the post, I get a black screen, with a blinking cursor. I can still load it through the Live cd, but, without it, i just get the cursor. Someone had told me to edit something in grub, but, I cant get there...
<mackmoney3000> MissVera, hold down shift as it boots
<mackmoney3000> that should get you to grub
<MissVera> It doesnt.
<MissVera> As I said :(
<MissVera> It gives me the post, and then black screen.  No bios, no booting, no grub.
<mackmoney3000> ah, i was hoping that would do it :(
<mackmoney3000> you don't get the bios screen or memory check?
<MissVera> I can get into setup... thats about it.  But, I can still boot from the "live cd"
<bikcmp> does anyone know if xubuntu supports the hp mini 110's wifi driver?
<bikcmp> i know ubuntu does.
<bikcmp> i don't believe debian does.
<Unit193> Than so does Xubuntu.
<bikcmp> at the least, built in.
<bikcmp> Unit193: it has 'restricted drivers'?
<bikcmp> as ubuntu calls it?
<Unit193> Ubuntu calls it "Additional Drivers" ;)
<Unit193> (And yep, installed by default and should tell you about any on first boot)
<bikcmp> :)
<bikcmp> Unit193: i think my mind is set on xubuntu then
<bikcmp> Unit193: how light is xubuntu? i'm on a teeny weeny netbook
<Unit193> Specs?
<bikcmp> my phone is faster, though my phone is 1.2 ghz dual core
<bikcmp> Unit193: hp mini 110- intel atom n270 @ 1.66 ghz
<bikcmp> 1 gig of ram
<bikcmp> i hope to upgrade soon
<bikcmp> honestly considering a chromebook
<Unit193> I've got it on a P4 with 2G, as well as a P-M with 1G.
<bikcmp> how well does it run?
<bikcmp> i know ubuntu at first ran great on here
<bikcmp> well
<bikcmp> 'ok' great anyway
<bikcmp> i'm running 10.04, btw
<bikcmp> but then it BOGGED down.
<bikcmp> and i didn't really install that much...
<Unit193> You have to live with a few things that annoy, but some settings help.
<bikcmp> Unit193: like what?
<Unit193> Flash works better on the P-M than P4, but since that's newer I'd guess it'd also work better.
<Unit193> (But really, when does flash work that great? :P )
<bikcmp> :P
<bikcmp> 115116/6
<MissVera> Anyone know anything about this? I already edited grub. but when i tried to update it, it gave me this error /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannotfind a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<psycho_oreos> check mount
<MissVera> psycho_oreos Wouldnt know how. I'm new.
<psycho_oreos> MissVera, in another terminal type `mount| grep /dev| wc -l` (without quotes)
<psycho_oreos> MissVera, no dice with that command?
<MissVera> psycho_oreos  I went outside for a cigarette, and to contemplate paying a hobo 20 dollars to beat me to death with my desktop, so linux could kill my body as well as my brain.   :x
<MissVera> I've tried one distro after another for about a week now. At least I've learned something out of the whole ordeal. But. being a windows convert is rough.
<psycho_oreos> initially the conversion is rough but it gets easier when you persist.
<MissVera> I've persisted. dammit. And it still sucks. I cant install one distro to save my life.  Anyway, im headed in. i'll give your command a try.
<psycho_oreos> and linux has come a long way since when I first treaded on linux. Back then to get ISA based sound card to work under linux was insanely hard.
 * psycho_oreos wonders why are you fiddling with grub anyway
<MissVera> lol
<MissVera> Long story short. I installed, no problem. then rebooted, and after the post, i got a black screen with a cursor. Stuck. So. someone pointed me to here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  which told me, that  after i install, to alter the grub config
<MissVera> which, i repartitioned, reinstalled, and once i was in, changed the config, but when i went to save it, it gave me that error
<MissVera> The other weird thing,  someone in #Ubuntu, told me to try updating everything. and as i was, it stopped and told me i was out of disk space, when, i just did a fresh install and had 55 gb free.
<bunty> hey all
<MissVera> So i was pointed here.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video  which i havent tried yet, and seems very confusing.  but in the mean time, you answered, so thats one more thing to try
<psycho_oreos> hmm, 55GB free in total?　or 55GB free in maybe / and /var?
<bunty> silly question, how do I change the theme in xfce. I got the faenza icons and the theme but when I switch to the icons not all the icons change or are found
<MissVera> 60 free total. but after the install and updating, shouldve been around 55 at least.
<psycho_oreos> and what config specifically which gave you that error? iinm grub2 requires editing of that conf file iinm and issue update-grub
<MissVera> I just did update-grub and it gave me that error i posted.
<MissVera> All i changed was adding in the  "nomodeset" thing.
<psycho_oreos> to me it sounds like you were probably in some recovery mode, though its a little weird that /dev isn't mounted
<psycho_oreos> bunty, nfi, have you tried asking in #xfce for instance?
<pleia2> bunty: it's one of our FAQ for the last release (see #7): http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<pleia2> bunty: there are a few different components to a theme though, so you might just have part of it
<MissVera> another oddity, the mouse leaves tracers. Whatever thats all about
<MissVera> psycho_oreos, how do i open a second terminal? It only seems to open and close the one
<psycho_oreos> tracers? like the mouse `cursor icon' stays there for two seconds or so when you move the mouse cursor around before disappearing?
<MissVera> except, it doesnt disappear, i have little scattered icons everywhere.
<psycho_oreos> MissVera, I'm guessing it would be Ctrl+Shift+T, though you can always run another instance of the terminal
<psycho_oreos> hmm that could be because of the video driver you are using I suppose
<MissVera> K, i entered your command, and it said "5"   :x
<psycho_oreos> dev appears to be mounted from that output.. hmm
<MissVera> which means...?  :x
<psycho_oreos> the issue is not with devfs being not mounted
<psycho_oreos> pastebin me your `mount' output
<MissVera> pastebin?
<MissVera> SS?
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho_oreos> its a little hard for me to explain what devfs is apart from it enabling linux to access raw device (like storage devices), without devfs (i.e. not mounted) linux does not have access to raw devices and hence cannot write anything to raw devices. Lots of programs ultimately depend on devpts being mounted
<MissVera> Its alright. I realize there are some things I just DON'T understand right now.
<MissVera> like... Someone told me me fix is this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video  And I got about a minute and a half in before i realized I was completely clueless
<MissVera> Im trying to get on firefox, on the OS with the issues, so i can do your pastebin thing, but its just not opening >.>
<Unit193> Then do  mount |pastebinit
<MissVera> oh!
<MissVera> I've been taking pictures of my screen like a derp. Thank you.
<MissVera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1070712/
<psycho_oreos> ahh *facepalms self* I see where I went wrong.. your hard disk installation is mounted but it is not mounted as /, rather its mounted as /target which would mean that you'd be in recovery
<MissVera> ...okay
<MissVera> So...
<psycho_oreos> I'm not sure of how to rectify this as the ideas I thought of are more like hacks which may (or may not..) work
<MissVera> I dont even really understand what the problem is..
<MissVera> I just know it's not working right.  Any of it.
<psycho_oreos> the problem was that your video card was not supported at boot, it could just be unsupported or buggy driver. So the fixes you were trying to do bypasses those issues but now grub needs to make changes to your base installation but it cannot find the base because its not set as / instead its set as /target
<MissVera> Linux is depressing
<MissVera> Yeah. I"m going to go play L4D2 to bypass this install-rage. bbl
<bunty> I believe MissVera needed to mount dev, proc, sysfs, devpts to target and then chroot /target and run grub-install
<psycho_oreos> devpts was mounted from that pastebin, and /target cannot be mounted without /dev which /dev was actually mounted iinm
<psycho_oreos> though I'd agree MissVera needed to chroot in
<bunty> yeah mount --bind /dev /target/dev
<psicobra> hi all
<waher> good morning
<waher> i will install my xubuntu with USB, but if I boot computer from my pendrive, then i have black screen, and pc not responding. Anyone can help me?
<waher> i try with universal USB installer, YUMI, Linux Live USB creator... I try boot on my installation partition (easybcd)(iso) but, PC not respond
<Myrtti> waher: which computer do you have?
<waher> Acer Aspire ONE D257, In tel Atom N570 (1.66Ghz, 1Mb L2 cahce), 1GB DDR3, 250GB HDD
<Myrtti> or do you know what graphics card you have?
<Myrtti> alright
<waher> integrated GC :/ 64mb
<waher> i try install 32bit version, bigos i have too low ram (64bit when pc have equal or higher 4gb RAM)
<knome> the 32/64-bit versions don't relate to the amount of ram but the architecture
<waher> 32bit work on 64bit processor, but 64bit version does't work on 32bit
<Myrtti> waher: you are trying the latest version?
<waher> yes
<waher> 12.04
<waher> from official xubuntu page
<Myrtti> I can only assume it's a graphics problem, but I have no real solutions on the subject that I can recommend
<waher> maybe USB CD-ROM help me? i thing ... My computer don't like usb boot :P
<knome> waher, i was thinking about that too.
<waher> (i change on bios 1:usb 2:hdd boot device)
<waher> Ok, thanks for help, and sorry for my englisch.
<waher> good bye
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> £33 in total including ide adapter
<psicobra> wc
<Myrtti> nice
<SkippersBoss> My 12.04 crashed out. Anyone an idea where i focus my attention on ?? http://imagebin.org/219180
<iLogical> hi what's the default session loader thing for xubuntu?
<xubuntu820> hello
<xubuntu820> hello
<home> okay
<home> I got a problem with xubuntu
<home> and have it with ubuntu too
<home> when I log in xubuntu it does not let me login my home account
<home> why?
<SandJ> In what way does it not let you?  Does it say "Wrong password" or what?
<baizon> ?
<home> yes
<home> something like that
<home> actually NO
<home> it just takes me back to the logi nscreen
<baizon> there is no "something like that"
<home> after I put my password and click login
<baizon> home: try to make a new user
<baizon> something is broken with your DE
<home> ...
<baizon> if you create a new user, and then you can log in. Delete your DE config files
<home> how would I create one..the command
<baizon> home: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<Myrtti> baizon: not delete ;-) just rename/move
<baizon> your right
<baizon> im a delete guy, sorry
<home> wow
<home> I actually logged in
<home> okay now what
<home> created 2 users in the process lol
<home> okay
<home> I have a terminal finally :D
<home> so how do I fix it so that I can login to home?
<home> helllo
<home> :(
<SkippersBoss> home, i assume u have tried to purge and reinstall ur desktop environment ??
<home> how would I do that 0_0
<SkippersBoss> are you Root@machine of user@machine at the moment
<home> i am at user@machine right now
<knome> SkippersBoss, no.
<knome> home, try removing /home/desiredusername/.cache first
<knome> home, and then try logging in with desiredusername
<SkippersBoss> i stand corrected
<home> that did not work
<home> honestly, I only have this problem with ubuntu :/, really annoying..
<knome> home, now try backuping your /home/desireduser/.config to .config-old
<knome> home, or if you're willing to lose all configuration, delete it
<knome> home, and try logging in with desireduser again
<mint> hi how i share a folder xubuntu 11.10 i have gvfs-backends installed
<knome> mint, are you sure you are running xubuntu and not linux mint?
<mint> yes
<mint> lool
<mint> in past a member help/me but i forget how i make in command line to open window to add a a folder to share
<Unit193> You can either use NFS or samba, or technically sshfs or any number of things.
<mint> i like to make a samba share
<mint> in last hour a try to search in internet without success
<Unit193> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blackgatonegro> what aplications can I use to avoid virtual box overheating xubuntu? Running virtual box from xubuntu, not xubuntu inside virtual box
<Marzata> so, when this FF bug will be fixed?
<Marzata> what a crap ...
<Marzata> why do'n we go back to 11.10 and rename it to LTS
<Marzata> better
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blackgatonegro> FF?
<GridCube> firefox
<blackgatonegro> You can add the firefox repositories if you want the lastest firefox version that bad
<blackgatonegro> They update way faster than the main ubuntu ones
<Marzata> craches, ff bugs, what is going on? back to windows times?
<GridCube> Marzata, how can we help you?
<Unit193> If you have problems, file bugs, don't complain here.  Additionally, talk to #firefox for help (or here for that matter)
<Marzata> go fuck yourself
<GridCube> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> Marzata, no cursing here
<Marzata> we are filling bugs since late April
<Marzata> why not?
<bazhang> Marzata, why not what
<GridCube> !cod | madnick
<bazhang> coc
<GridCube> code of conduct madnick
<GridCube> !coc | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<blackgatonegro> read this http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page it has a more updated firefox
<GridCube> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<Marzata> in 2012 we get a FF bug
<Marzata> and we have to teach our users to stop FF ...
<Marzata> cmon community ...
<GridCube> Marzata, again, its there anything we can do to help you?
<Marzata> save your time, pls
<Marzata> and thank you
<holstein> i always add the firefox stable PPA
<holstein> i should say, i add that for other users... i dont use FF much myself anymore
#xubuntu 2012-07-03
<jessicajames> how can i find system properties in xubuntu?
<jessicajames> like...see how much RAM I have..
<jessicajames> see what kind of architecutre i have
<jessicajames> my processors
<jessicajames> etc
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<bazhang> !vesrion
<bazhang> whoopsie
<Unit193> The command lshw will be... Also cat /proc/cpuinfo  or free -m
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jessicajames> it doesn't say if i'm 64bit or not..
<jessicajames> there's not gui system properties?
<jessicajames> something that shows network usage
<jessicajames> disk usage
<jessicajames> et
<jessicajames> c
<jessicajames> Like the other distros :( can i download it? what's it called? I'm freaking out!
<jessicajames> lol
<jessicajames> i like this distro though...very fast
<ToZ> jessicajames, you can install hardinfo for gui display of system properties
<Unit193> lshw-gtk? :P
<holstein> jessicajames: it might be "like the other desktop environments"
<holstein> jessicajames: if you can remember what those tools are, they will be installable (likely) from the default repo
<well_laid_lawn> conky is good for system info
<holstein> !conky
<holstein> !help conky
<well_laid_lawn> !info conky
<holstein> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<jessicajames> i like conky
<jessicajames> but i was looking for the system monitor
<jessicajames> i think i need to install gnome-system-monitor
<holstein> well, you dont "need" to, but you certainly can... if you are used to certain tools, go for it
<jessicajames> I love you guys already
<jessicajames> only 102 people in here, and so helpful
<jessicajames> i'd ask a question in 600 person channel #fedora
<jessicajames> and get no useful, respectful ansewr
<jessicajames> so i appreciate it guys
<kingsix> hi all, I am having trouble getting transparency to work in Xfce.  it worked after a fresh install, but after installing proprietary drivers it's not working
<kingsix> transparent xfce panels
<uzver> for transparent panel u need to enable compositing
<bikcmp> how do I disable that little dock at the lower part of the screen?
<bikcmp> it's driving me nuts.
<Unit193> It's just a panel, right click  > Remove  (or panel > preferences then remove)
<bikcmp> Unit193: no it isn't
<bikcmp> Unit193: found it though
<bikcmp> :P
<Unit193> Unless you added something, the thing at the bottom is a xfce panel.
<bikcmp> yah
<bikcmp> Unit193: i right clicked it a couple times
<bikcmp> found panel settings
<bikcmp> then pressed the X
<bikcmp> anyway got it, thanks
<bikcmp> haha
<hass> hi every body
<schmerp> new to xubuntu ...arriving from mint 13 cinnamon
<well_laid_lawn> !hi | schmerp
<ubottu> schmerp: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<schmerp> thanks , both...
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<schmerp> or I guess well_laid_lawn and ....right....
<well_laid_lawn> heh :)
<schmerp> got me...hehe
<schmerp> Have to admit that I havent tried xubuntu in a couple years....for some reason...any way ...it's now time to move to something a little less resource intensive....
<uzver> hi. somebody using xfce+copmiz+plank?
<well_laid_lawn> !info plank
<ubottu> Package plank does not exist in precise
<well_laid_lawn> prolly not
<well_laid_lawn> !find plank
<ubottu> File plank found in adonthell-data, alien-arena-data, assaultcube-data, calligra-dbg, calligraplan, enigma-data, enigma-doc, k3d-data, neverball-common, plee-the-bear-data (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=plank&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Mathsterk> stupid apt-get, it pukes error messages at me again :(
<Kaapa> hello there
<Kaapa> Since today's upgrade I'm not seeing a bunch of icons on the tray
<Kaapa> any clue on how to debug what's happening?
<Alan> Anybody else had any weird behaviour from recent updates? I seem to be getting intermittent hangs
<Alan> as in the mouse movement freezes and audio loops its buffer for about 0.5-1 seconds before resuming as normal
<Kaapa> I did see some unfluent behavior with the mouse
<Kaapa> I just bought a new one, was blaming it on that
<Kaapa> not to 1 sec
<Kaapa> what happened was losing tray icons
<Kaapa> did that happen to you?
<Kaapa> a bunch of them went away
<Alan> no
<Alan> nothing actually seems to be stopping working
<Mathsterk> i haven't had any problems, 12.04 works better for me than 11.04
<Alan> just IO seems to hang for a fraction of a second
<Alan> this only started happening today
<Alan> ah well, i just rebooted, let's see if it was just something in a weird state
<Alan> damn, still happening
<Alan> how the hell do you even go about debugging such a thing?
<Mathsterk> Alan: maybe hw problems?
<Alan> Mathsterk: nothing's changed... also, it's less frequent now i've rebooted...
<Alan> actually, seems to coincide with these in /var/log/syslog
<Alan> Jul  3 12:19:42 arbeit kernel: [  609.589933] type=1701 audit(1341314382.631:37): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=2242 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=2 compat=0 ip=0x7fe151dd658d code=0x50002
<Alan> what are those?
<Mathsterk> ps aux | grep 2242
<Alan> doesn't always coincide with them though
<Alan> alan      2242  0.1  0.6 351680 49672 ?        Sl   12:10   0:00 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=gpu-process --channel=1965.24.1306103588 --disable-gl-multisampling
<Alan> let's see if things improve if i kill chrome's gpu process
<Alan> maybe it's touching the graphics driver in ways it doesn't like
<Alan> nope, that didn't help
<Mathsterk> well, was worth a try :P
<Alan> yeah
<Mathsterk> try killing unecessary processes
<Alan> there's no indication on my CPU graphs or in htop of any symptoms
<Mathsterk> what's your cpu load?
<Alan> i just have no idea what I can do to try and capture what's happening
<Alan> you mean load averages? or %?
<Mathsterk> avg of last minute
<Alan> 0.7-ish
<Alan> on a hyperthreading dual-core downclocked to 1.6GHz (automatically, because of low load!)
<Mathsterk> 1.5-ish on a intel m @ 1.6 ghz. so that's not the problem (the computer freezes if load exceeds 8)
<BootSplashQuesti> hi...a friend of mine installed the latest xbuntu and says the start at boot is black for 15 seconds and then it takes another 15 seconds until the desktop is ready...is there a way to reduce the 15 seconds in darkness or show what is going on? is it by design or can you make it show what is going on like e. g. Knoppic live when it shows identifying of hardware? thank you in advance...I guess it could be a resolution prob
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: yes
<BootSplashQuesti> heeheehee
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: edit /etd/default/grub
<BootSplashQuesti> so it is black by design and can't be reduced in time?
<baizon> and change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<baizon> from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet spash"
<BootSplashQuesti> sudo nano etc/default/grub ?
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: its plymouth
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: yes that will work
<BootSplashQuesti> okay, I have heard of Plymouth
<baizon> the drivers arent good yet (os drivers)
<BootSplashQuesti> thank you for your help...just curious...will it show the hardware recognition?
<baizon> thats why, normally you get a nice splash screen
<BootSplashQuesti> oh okay
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: should, if not ask again
<baizon> there is another solution for this :)
<BootSplashQuesti> thank you very much =)
<baizon> that solution will work 100% :)
<baizon> np
<BootSplashQuesti> what is the other solution? if you have the time that is
<baizon> add this line to /etc/default/grub
<baizon> this: GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768
<baizon> but the resolution has to be the same as your display support
<BootSplashQuesti> ah right
<BootSplashQuesti> you are my hero
<baizon> this is my laptops resolution :)
<BootSplashQuesti> I figured it is =)
<baizon> ok :)
<BootSplashQuesti> am I correct that the GRUB_TIMEOUT only is used when there is a menu to choose between different things?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> its the delay for the grub menu
<BootSplashQuesti> thank you...just trying to see if my friend can speed the boot up
<BootSplashQuesti> 15 seconds sounds normal to me
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<baizon> this can help
<baizon> i need 35 sec into my system
<BootSplashQuesti> thank you for the link
<baizon> np
<BootSplashQuesti> is your boot splash black by the way as default?
<Mathsterk> my boot screen is black, for about 3 sec (on a slo computer)
<BootSplashQuesti> I am not an expert on the sequences while booting but I think those 3 seconds might be something different from what my friend means
<Mathsterk> bois-splash, post, black screen for some seconds, login, login-splash
<BootSplashQuesti> let me rephrase...the Xubuntu default boot splash...does it show that it is doing something or the logo?
<baizon> BootSplashQuesti: yes it has an animation
<baizon> like windows xp
<BootSplashQuesti> oh then he needs to set the resultion in grub
<BootSplashQuesti> I didn't understand the vbemode...how does he see which resolutions grub supports?
<xubuntu119> jk
<BootSplashQuesti> jk?
<Mathsterk> just kicking
<xubuntu119> sorry I'm prove the xat
<xubuntu119> it's not in spanish¿?
<xubuntu119> because I speak few englis
<xubuntu119> I'm looking for take a documentation in spanish for xubuntu 12.04,itś posibly?or any page with spanish people online for help me
<baizon> !ask es
<xubuntu119> yeah
<baizon> damn how was the command
<baizon> !ask xubuntu119 | es
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<baizon> damn it
<baizon> thank you Pici
<BootSplashQuesti> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<xubuntu119> gracias ubottu
<BootSplashQuesti> cool
<xubuntu119> I'm leave thanks,bye
<BootSplashQuesti> thank you all for your help and have a good day *waves*
<baizon> bye
<cousteau> how do I eject a disc using `eject`?
<cousteau> `eject` seems to try to eject /dev/cdrom, but no such unit exists
<cousteau> eject -t /dev/sr0   worked for closing a tray, but then I can't open it again with the command
<baizon> cousteau: im using ejecter :)
<baizon> is a nice tool
<baizon> cousteau: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/ejector-tray-app-adds-indicator-applet-support
<cousteau> the file manager (Thunar, I think) was able to eject the disc
<Mathsterk> eject *where your cdrom is*
<baizon> no ppa needed :)
<baizon> yes thunar can eject too
<cousteau> weird...  does the device have to have a disc to be ejected?
<Mathsterk> usually, no
<cousteau> eject /dev/sr0 complains about an ioctl function not appropriate
<cousteau> eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<cousteau> (all this because I'm too lazy to stretch my arm and push the button...)
<Mathsterk> try -r
<cousteau> input/output error
<Mathsterk> cousteau: get a microcontroller and a servo
<cousteau> anyway...  my main concern was actually that /dev/cdrom doesn't exist and that eject should default to sr0 instead
<cousteau> ok, I will...
<Mathsterk> read man eject
 * cousteau picks a TI Piccolo
<Mathsterk> and try different options
<cousteau> I did, but it's not quite easy to read if I don't know what I'm looking for
<Mathsterk> try -m
<cousteau> nothing...
<cousteau> anyway, it wasn't very urgent
<Mathsterk> maybe just get a stick? :P
<cousteau> heh
 * cousteau was thinking on a memory stick and wondering how would that help
<lars__> Hi! :)
<Mathsterk> hi
<BronzeEagle> Hello, I'm having issues with using dual monitors when I run xrandr --output DVI-0 --left-of DVI-1 it does what it's supposed to, but I can't use the mouse on DVI-1
<Mathsterk> sounds like a weird problem
<BronzeEagle> Yeah, I can drag a window to DVI-1 but it stops at the edge of DVI-0
<baizon> BronzeEagle: try arandr :)
<BronzeEagle> baizon: Okay I installed arandr and it's still doing the same thin
<BronzeEagle> g
<baizon> what resolutions do you have on both monitors?
<BronzeEagle> DVI-0: 1280x1024 | DVI-1: 1024x768
<baizon> BronzeEagle: xubuntu or ubuntu?
<BronzeEagle> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<baizon> BronzeEagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966122
<BronzeEagle> I don't have that sticky edge option
<baizon> sorry cant help :(
<baizon> try #ubuntu :)
<BronzeEagle> Alright thanks for the help (:
<Mathsterk> BronzeEagle: tried the other option?
<baizon> np
<BronzeEagle> Mathsterk: I don't have "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" either
<Mathsterk> ok
<roninn> does anyone else have the window border only 1px thick, the border you can resize the windows etc.?
<lotato> hello! :-)
<pleia2> roninn: see #3 http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<lotato> I just had a quick question. What is 'beep' and 'digital'? http://i3.lulzimg.com/5d614414cf.png
<Mathsterk> roninn: yeah
<pleia2> lotato: all those are pulled from the soundcard and vary by device (I don't know for those)
<lotato> ah ok, so it's different for everyone?
<Mathsterk> beep is probably the beep speaker or the volume of beep on speakers
<pleia2> lotato: different for every card anyway :) mine doesn't have those
<lotato> yikes, I was hoping someone could tell me why I have what seems like three bars for my microphone :-P
<Mathsterk> and i can guess digital is s/pdif or something
<lotato> also, is the second comment correct? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898488
<lotato> regarding having PCM >74%
<Mathsterk> i prefer to have master and headphones at max and adjust pcm
<lotato> Ah, I do the exact opposite. I have headphones at max, but adjust the master and keep PCM under 74%
<Mathsterk> stupid kern.log
<Mathsterk> 8.1G kern.log
<Mathsterk> 9.5G kern.log.1
<popolon> hi
<popolon> does anyone know if there is a solution for the xfce4-cpugraph-plugin ?
<popolon> it doens't work at all on Xubuntu 12.04
<Mathsterk> it works for me
<popolon> hddtemp return an error (no right to read /dev/sda*) too
<popolon> there are several reports on the web about this bug :(
<popolon> and if I click on it with left or right mouse button, there is no popup menu
<popolon> this could also be a device read problem ???
<Mathsterk> popolon: tried a reinstall?
<popolon> it detect well the 8 virtual core of my cpu
<popolon> installed from scratch
<popolon> after a bad update from ubuntu studio
<popolon> this time I installed xubuntu
<popolon> Mathsterk, you mean reinstall the plugin ?
<Mathsterk> you could also try that
<Mathsterk> remember to use --purge
<popolon> purged
<popolon> reinstalled
<popolon> added another
<popolon> now two sticks to the bar ;p
<popolon> is there another mean to rm them from the bar ?
<popolon> perhaps only by modyfing config files
<Mathsterk> right click on the panel, panel>panel preferences>items>choose the plugin>press the remove button
<popolon> Mathsterk, ok, thanks
<popolon> oh, I understand
<popolon> the only two pixel at the top, between cpubar and top of the screen allow to right click to obtain menu
<popolon> doesn't work at all :(
<xubuntu022> what is the support length of 1.10?
<popolon> 11.10 ?
<popolon> one year I suppose
<xubuntu022> yes, mistyped
<xubuntu022> thanks
<Pici> popolon: its 18 months for every non-lts release.
<popolon> ah ok
<popolon> sorry then
<popolon> and 24 or 48 month for lts ?
<Mathsterk> 48
<Mathsterk> i think
<martinphone> I need more help: Im trying to install goldendicts for goldendict following http://goldendict.org/dictionaries.php, the part that reads: If instead of .bgl files you are getting .exe installers, use 7Zip to extract them (use full version of 7Zip, the one which supports CAB files). The .bgl files would be inside. TXubuntu's default file extractor will show a plurality of files, but not a CAB file, wh
<martinphone> ats the linux app that will extract from .exe to cab?
<martinphone> Also I tried it with wine, a babylon installation menu appears, but it freezes there.. "ids loading"
<Mathsterk> use file-roller or something
<martinphone> Mathsterk, thats archive manager... doesnt work
<blackgatonegro> are you online most of the time?
<Mathsterk> mine can open .exe's
<Mathsterk> martinphone: online when i'm awake
<martinphone> Mathsterk, mine too, but it wont display results as the CAB file I need, but 5 different filetypes and files
<Mathsterk> try installing 7z and run 7z x (exe file)
<blackgatonegro> then just use google translator
<blackgatonegro> the tz option sounds good
<martinphone> Mathsterk, command line? p7zip-full is installed (synaptic) I cannot see an acces icon or find it in app finder
<Mathsterk> man 7z
<well_laid_lawn> run it in the terminal
<martinphone> cabextract p7zip and file roller are all installed and work
<martinphone> but tz x filename extracted exactly the same files as file roller, not the CAB file I need, and cabextract is installed
<knome> afaik cabextract is for extracting other files from cab files, not cab files from other files
<Mathsterk> martinphone: not tz, 7z
<Mathsterk> the number seven and z
<martinphone> im trying to follow these instructions as faithfully as I can: If instead of .bgl files you are getting .exe installers, use 7Zip to extract them (use full version of 7Zip, the one which supports CAB files). The .bgl files would be inside.
<martinphone> so I have an exe file that theoretically contains a BGL file
<blackgatonegro> p7zip
<blackgatonegro> p7zip is the Unix command-line port of 7-Zip, a file archiver that archives with high compression ratios, try that one
<mongy> I'm trying to manually add an app to the top level menu next to the exo stuff by adding X-Xfce-Toplevel to the Categories section but it's showing up way down inbetween multimedia and system
<martinphone> blackgatonegro, so p7zip-full is not the one...
<blackgatonegro> nope
<blackgatonegro> that one just add 7zip conpresion to your default compresed file manager
<blackgatonegro> search "p7zip" on synaptic
<blackgatonegro> and install that one
<martinphone> should I uninstall p7zip-full?
<blackgatonegro> no
<martinphone> am I closer? dict$ p7zip x "Chinese(T)-English.exe"
<martinphone> Usage: /usr/bin/p7zip [-d] [-h|--help] [file]
<martinphone>     -h print this help
<martinphone>     -d decompress file
<martinphone> , where do I add the -d?
<blackgatonegro> leave it
<blackgatonegro> try 7zip x -d "Chinese(T)-English.exe"
<martinphone> 7zip: command not found, the list suggest p7zip... retrying
<martinphone> nope: p7zip x -d "Chinese(T)-English.exe"
<martinphone> Usage: /usr/bin/p7zip [-d] [-h|--help] [file]
<martinphone>     -h print this help
<martinphone>     -d decompress file
<Mathsterk> p7zip -d "Chinese(T)-English.exe"
<martinphone> a...
<martinphone> aww, he left...
<martinphone> p7zip -d "Chinese(T)-English.exe"
<martinphone> /usr/bin/p7zip: Chinese(T)-English.exe: unknown suffix -- ignored
<martinphone> can anyone else help me?
<well_laid_lawn> did you try    p7zip -d "Chinese(T)-English.exe"   ?
<Mathsterk> try: p7zip -d "Chinese\(T\)\-English.exe"
<martinphone> no, its still the same : unknown suffix -- ignored
<well_laid_lawn> the suffix is the .exe bit so maybe the linux version doesn't do windows files
<well_laid_lawn> might be easier to use a linux app instead of trying to use a windows one
<well_laid_lawn> what's special about goldendicts?
<martinphone> that it lets the user customize the dictionaries he wants and is not internet dependent
<martinphone> no ads
<martinphone> so ill have to either use wine or a windows machine...
<well_laid_lawn> you could try renaming the exe
<martinphone> to what?
<martinphone> you mean just the fylesystem or to a.exe?
<Mathsterk> martinphone: try mv "Chinese(T)-English.exe" chinese_english.exe
<well_laid_lawn> I mean rename the exe you are trying to unpack
<well_laid_lawn> I'd leave the .exe off as that's why it's failing
<knome> well_laid_lawn, that most probably won't help, since it still doesn't know how to handle .exe files
<martinphone> renamed as Mathsterk suggested, same message
<well_laid_lawn> knome: that's why i suggested using something else in the first place
<knome> martinphone, can you please try to ask for help in the goldendict forum?
<martinphone> so wine or windows machine...
<martinphone> ok
<martinphone> thanks anyway
#xubuntu 2012-07-04
<ball> In totem, is there some way to turn of the visualisation rubbish when I'm playing music?
<ball> Never mind, I found it, hidden away.
<Mathsterk> :P
<xubuntu157> hello
<xubuntu157> is xfce4.10 ppa updated? or still have issues that need to be fixed with synaptic?
<ToZ> xubuntu157, if you're referring to https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10, it looks like it was last updated about 7 weeks ago. What issues are you referring to
<xubuntu110> I am getting this in mediatomb MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration. what do i do to fix my config
<delt> Hello
<delt> question: why can't i mount NFS volumes on my xubuntu machine?
<ToZ> delt, what happens when you try? Error messages? Have you had a look at the NFS-Client section of the NFS wiki at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto/
<pooltable> my daughter remove the pannel that show the programs that are running how to fix?
<Unit193> You can either reset it, or set it up again.
<ToZ> pooltable, right-click the panel, select "Panel->Add New Items" and add the "Window Buttons" item
<xubuntu110> ok about that mediatomb question I've gotten to here sudo nano /etc/mediatomb/config.xml  but now I need to know how to modify at this point I cant change  <ui enabled="yes" show-tooltips="yes"> this is how it should look but I cant make the change stick, any help?
<pleia2> xubuntu110: perhaps try #mediatomb? it's not very popular and it's something that comes with xubuntu by default so I don't think you'll have a lot of luck finding someone here who is well-versed in it
<pleia2> not sure what you mean by "cant make the change stick" - the file doesn't save?
<pleia2> you may have to shut down mediatomb while making changes to the config file, but I don't have enough experience with it to know for sure
<xubuntu110> I don't know how to moddify the code, I will change the words but I do n ot know how to save the change
<pleia2> you don't know how to use nano?
<xubuntu110> that is the problem right there.
<xubuntu110> I do not know how to use nano
<pleia2> hold down control and hit x
<pleia2> it will ask if you want to save
<pleia2> type "y" to save, confirm the file name
<pleia2> it will save and exit
<xubuntu110> file name to write?
<pleia2> keep it the same as whatever comes up
<pleia2> don't change it
<xubuntu110> it only gives me options for DOS format, mac format, Append, prepend, cancel and backup
<delt> ToZ: thanks ...will boot back to xubu and try again
<delt> uh..oops
<delt> btw, WHERE does the X server get the "-nolisten tcp" argument?????
<delt> tried editing that file in /etc/X11/xinit ...doesn't even get executed
<delt> (added a "echo $PID" > some file in /var .... nothing)
<ToZ> delt, you mean /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc ?
<delt> yeah
<delt> oh what was that url again?
<delt> (nfs)
<ToZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto/
<delt> thanks
<xubuntu157> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto/
<xubuntu157> too late :P
<ToZ> delt, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/72812/how-to-disable-nolisten
<delt> thanks again, reading....
<delt> YEAH, nfs thing solved :D
<ToZ> Cool
<delt> was missing some apt-get package whcih strangely wasn't included with the distro :?
<ToZ> which ones?
<delt> apt-get install nfs-common
<ToZ> I believe that package is optional now.
<delt> would have been f'd if i didn't have internet access from this machine
<ToZ> or rather, not installed by default
<delt> my recommendation would be to include it with the distribution.
<pleia2> most people don't use nfs and there is only 700M of space on the install disk ;)
<ToZ> IIRC, they are trying to keep the size of the distro down, and are removing anything that isn't considered "common" for all users, and since most users don't need (or know what) nfs is....
<delt> yeah, but nfs-common is like, under a meg
<delt> and it it very useful for those who do know what it is :3
<pleia2> yes, there are hundreds of packages that individuals find useful that are "like, under a meg"
<pleia2> but then you end up with hundreds more megs :)
<pleia2> we're actually oversized in our image for 12.10 alpha2 by something like 3M, so still trying to shave off more..
<Unit193> Bit that's the idea, they know what it is and what they want.  I think it'd be cool if testdisk was included, but it isn't because most don't need it.
<delt> just the icons included with xfce are way more than 3 megs
<delt> ok, rebooting this machine...
<delt> AH, now we're talking!!!
<vnc4server> can anyone help me with xubuntu-desktop and vnc4server, specifically the xstartup file?
<well_laid_lawn> depends what the problem is...
<vnc4server> I want to know how command do I add to the ,vnc/xstartup file to start a RESUMABLE xubuntu session or something close to it.
<vnc4server> what (not how)
<vnc4server> This is how my xstartup file is by default: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074292/
<vnc4server> should I "startxfce4" or "xfce4-session" or "startxfce4 &" at the last line?
<vnc4server> add?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing you want to start something and leave it running 'till you connect next time?
<vnc4server> yes
<vnc4server> I have a VPS that I want to access gui remotely and the program I am running should not be stopped.
<well_laid_lawn> I think you need to connect to the root desktop  for that, let me check
<vnc4server> I will go ahead and add "startxfce4" and see what happens with uncommenting the "unset SESSION_MANAGER" line.
<vnc4server> but I don't know if i should comment the "x-terminal-emulator" and "x-window-manager &"
<well_laid_lawn> they start default apps, set in xdg
<well_laid_lawn> so comment them out if they are not doing what you want
<vnc4server> how about this: http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2012/05/29/starting-a-xfce4-session-on-vnc/
<well_laid_lawn> you need x11vnc to connect to the root desktop, vnc4server gives you a new session on each connect so it won't be what you want
<well_laid_lawn> it's easier to use ssh and screen to have something continually running
<well_laid_lawn> that's not gui tho
<vnc4server> ok so use x11vnc through ssh client like putty?
<well_laid_lawn> x11vnc doesn't need ssh, ssh can forward X if you set it up to
<well_laid_lawn> screen is a terminal app
<well_laid_lawn> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (precise), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<well_laid_lawn> isn't putty a windows app?
<baizon> yes it is
<vnc4server> this is what i want.
<vnc4server> I purchased a vps
<vnc4server> i installed ubuntu 12.04 server on it.
<baizon> you can use the X Forwarding
<baizon> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<vnc4server> I want to access it with gui to run something graphical on it (use it like a desktop computer)
<baizon> a ok
<baizon> then vnc :)
<well_laid_lawn> vnc gives a new session for each connection tho
<vnc4server> ok, I just connected through vncviwer but i get a blank screen gray
<well_laid_lawn> prob no background set, does the right click menu come up?
<vnc4server> no this is all i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074313/
<vnc4server> and this is what i have for my xstartup file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074313/
<well_laid_lawn> same link twice there
<vnc4server> sorry this is what i get:: http://i.imgur.com/q1wIe.png
<well_laid_lawn> you didn't comment out the x-window-manager bit
<well_laid_lawn> xsetroot -solid grey   is why the background is grey
<vnc4server> ok
<vnc4server> any other parts that need ot be commented?
<vnc4server> to
<well_laid_lawn> if you don't want a terminal on the desktop comment the   x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<vnc4server> because for gnome session, this is what it should look like: http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-server-12-04/
<vnc4server> and they leave the grey linke uncommented?
<well_laid_lawn> yep they start a gnome session, gnome sets the background which covers the grey background
<vnc4server> I will and reinstall my os. :( and just use gnome-core
<vnc4server> but I managed to get it working.
<vnc4server> I just commented the xsetroot line
<chet> hi
<vnc4server> hi
<well_laid_lawn> vnc4server: you have a xfce desktop over vnc now?
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<vnc4server> yes
<vnc4server> what is the package for java?
<well_laid_lawn> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<vnc4server> i just went over to sofware center
<vnc4server> i can't click on the 'install" button for flash player
<vnc4server> i think the software center is not connect to internet
<vnc4server> how do i make it connect to internet?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use the software center, maybe someone else will have a clue
<baizon> vnc4server: the USC is always connected to the internet if you got an internet connection
<vnc4server> I had internet connection since I download the flash player through firefox
<vnc4server> but I can't install or remove anything using the software center
<vnc4server> maybe because I am using virtual servers? the network icon is not showing connected but I have internet,
<baizon> so maybe the port is blocked
<baizon> try the terminal and sudo apt-get update
<vnc4server> i have done that.
<vnc4server> I installed jdk and others through apt-get command line.
<baizon> try it with flash too
<Tm_T> hello
<baizon> hi hi#
<Marzata> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1012257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012257 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 13 takes control over the mouse pointer when bookmarks are dragged on xubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<popolon> hi
<popolon> is someone know how to have the resize window space a bit larger
<popolon> that's really difficult to catch the border in 12.04
<astraljava> popolon: You can press Alt down, and then right-click while dragging.
<mucus_> if i am dualbooting xubutunu how much space should i allocate for it?
<well_laid_lawn> about 20G should be ok - depends on what you want to install
<mucus_> i wanna try to use it as my primary os
<well_laid_lawn> still depends on what you want to do with it, just webbrowsing 20G is plenty, burning dvd's or doing 3d graphics will need more etc
<popolon> astraljava, thanks for the tip :)
<mucus_> well_laid_lawn, i probably won' t be doing a lot of that with this machine
<popolon> I known alt+left, never tried alt+right, far better than catching border
<well_laid_lawn> mucus_: I'd go with 20G then, I always recommend a seperate /home partition just to make a reinstall easier
<mucus_> oh that' s wise
<mucus_> i wound up giving it 64 gb
<mucus_> i think
<mucus_> this installer was a little confusing for a techtard like e
<well_laid_lawn> it gets easier with practise
<popolon> I like the fact that it start to install during information request phase.
<popolon> in 12.04
<popolon> mucus_, if you change number partition or their size with gparted
<popolon> I suggest you to reboot the livecd (or usbkey) before installing
<popolon> else you could have boot problems (with grub)
<popolon> I had to install two times because of this (don't want to dig in grub parameters to resolve the issue)
<well_laid_lawn> sometimes a twenty minute reinstall is easier
<well_laid_lawn> if you can keep /home
<mucus_> hm
<mucus_> this installer is taking for ever
<blackgatocatnegr> ok, I got two particions, one with xubuntu the other with windows, need to add grub, any recomended program?
<blackgatocatnegr> ok gonna try rescatux
<pooltable> help missing the pannel that show the programes that are running how do i fix it ?
<astraljava> pooltable: Right-click on panel, choose Add items to Panel... (or something similar), Window Buttons (or something similar) is what you want. (sorry, on a Mac here now)
<Mathsterk> menu (left corner)>settings>settings manager>panel>and play around
<mackmoney3000> The panel you are looking for is called 'window buttons'
<mackmoney3000> sorry astraljava, you got there first :P
<astraljava> No worries, good that it's now properly confirmed.
<Mathsterk> :P
<Boogerhead> Sometimes my 12.04 install starts showing fonts weird, like "p" looks like "-" and "l
<Boogerhead> l" looks like "'" ... any idea?
<Boogerhead> Think I found an answer, related to an Intel bug with X: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/745608 ... thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745608 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[915GM] font corruption on Intel GMA900" [Low,Triaged]
<FreeNslaved> anyone able to help me figure out why i cant play videos with 12.04 xubuntu   i had similar issues with 10....worked fine with 11.    I have installed the third party software, VLC with no luck...its an about 5 years old...using on board video chip from a MCI motherboard    ...I am not proficient with commands but am able to type them in at the terminal...... How do i check the gfx-driver in use?
<FreeNslaved> anyone up to resolving this video dilemma ?
<bazhang> install xubuntu-restricted-extras FreeNslaved
<bazhang> try playing with something other than vlc, such as mplayer
<FreeNslaved> bazhang we did
<FreeNslaved> no go
<bazhang> FreeNslaved, what format is the video
<FreeNslaved> any youtube for example will not play
<bazhang> thats flash
<FreeNslaved> flash installed
<bazhang> from where
<FreeNslaved> 12.04
<bazhang> no, where is flash installed from. what place did you install flash from
<bazhang> !find flashplugin
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-installer
<bazhang> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<FreeNslaved> i it installed during installation....3rd party software was checked
<bazhang> sounds like you either installed some other stuff, or dl'd flash from a online site
<bazhang> such as gnash, swfplayer, etc
<FreeNslaved> hmmm not sure what to do
<FreeNslaved> should i type !find flashplugin at terminal?
<bazhang> remove those
<bazhang> no
<FreeNslaved> easiest way to remove from Ubuntu software center?   I am not a programmer ...just plug and pray user
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<FreeNslaved> ty trying
<FreeNslaved> it says its already the newest version     ctrl v and ctrl c will not let me paste the message from terminal emulator here in IRC chat....weird
<Mathsterk> -.-
<Mathsterk> ctrl+c usually is abort
<Mathsterk> try ctrl+shift+v or ctrl+shift+c
<bazhang> try removing gnash or swf player if they are installed
<FreeNslaved> checking   ty
<FreeNslaved> is gnash swf viewer the same as the player?
<FreeNslaved> removing along with VLC... when i installed VLC said there where errors also.....removing
<FreeNslaved> under sound and video Gstreamer and Parole are listed as being installed.....leave this software?
<bazhang> leave the gstreamer items. VLC is fine to keep installed, and yes the gnash and swf viewer need to be removed
<FreeNslaved> removed them... i also did remove VLC because when it installed first time...there was an error message.....
<FreeNslaved> try opening firefox and check to see if videos now play?
<bazhang> what was the error
<FreeNslaved> i dont recall..it was very long....
<FreeNslaved> will write down all errors in future
<bazhang> try installing vlc from the terminal and pastebin the errors
<FreeNslaved> control shift c  control shift v not letting me copy text from terminal and post them in IRC chat bar
<Sysi> use paste.ubuntu.com if it's long
<FreeNslaved> ty
<Sysi> shift ctrl v only when pasting to terminal
<FreeNslaved> should i be concerned with the grx-driver in use?
<bazhang> not for flash
<FreeNslaved> does it matter if install is done from software center or terminal?
<bazhang> no. but if you do it from terminal we can then get the exact errors, which is much more helpful in troubleshooting
<FreeNslaved> uggg....did it from center
<bazhang> did it install VLC ok?
<FreeNslaved> yes...it says its installed at the software center...no errors came up
<FreeNslaved> should i open mozilla and try video now?
<bazhang> yes
<cavibird2005> anyone home?
<FreeNslaved> same problem..videos not playing
<cavibird2005> Check this one out
<cavibird2005> cavibird2005@Cavis-Zenbook:~$ sudo apt-get install upgrade [sudo] password for cavibird2005:  Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. cavibird2005@Cavis-Zenbook:~$
<cavibird2005> Any ideas?
<bazhang> yes its a bug
<cavibird2005> Any fix yet?
<bazhang> not sure. I removed those partial files then did it again
<baizon> yes there is a sollution for this
<baizon> cavibird2005: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750755
<baizon> there you go
<cavibird2005> Thanks!
<baizon> np
<cavibird2005> Fixed Thanks!
<FreeNslaved> <--at wits end...not sure what to do     Everything worked ok in Xubuntu 11       could it be the gfx-driver..?  I am using onboard video chip from 5 year oldish MCI motherboard
<cavibird2005> U guys/gals have a great 4th!
<bazhang> try downloading the flv
<bazhang> whats your browser? firefox?
<FreeNslaved> yes
<FreeNslaved> flv?  flash video?
<bazhang> get the download helper plugin and download the flash video (flv) and try to play in mplayer/vlc/whatever
<FreeNslaved> sudo apt-get install flv-installer            is this the command to type in terminal?
<bazhang> no
<FreeNslaved> sorry
<bazhang> you need to get the videodownload helper plugin, let me get the link for you
<FreeNslaved> ty....i have no clue
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<FreeNslaved> i had that installed already..sorry..it didnt help..i uninstalled that...should i reinstall?
<bazhang> did you use it to download the flash video at any point in time?
<FreeNslaved> is that part of the ubuntu-restricted extras?
<FreeNslaved> i dont think so....not sure
<FreeNslaved> i installed download helper..but have not used it to dl any video since they are not playing at the moment
<FreeNslaved> 12.04 32 bit would not install on this system ...we tried several methods from the iso boot disk....had to reinstall  xubuntu 11 and it proceeded to update to 12.04 from fresh install of 11 via the net
<bazhang> so try the download helper
<FreeNslaved> i just did..its installed now
<FreeNslaved> videos still not playing...should i try to download a video and play it off of PC?
<chaosman> is it good to use Krusader on XFCE?
<chaosman> I'm new to Linux
<bazhang> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3062 kB, installed size 11404 kB
<bazhang> chaosman, if you like, it's good
<baizon> chaosman: no kde on xfce please :)
<baizon> i recommend something not so "heavy"
<mips1911> Try SpaceFM or Worker for file managers ;)
 * baizon using DoubleCommander
<bazhang> its perfectly fine to use any kde apps on xfce
<bazhang> k3b amarok etc
<baizon> yes its my own opinion :)
<bazhang> clearly
<FreeNslaved> This is messed up....video downloaded.... I can play it from PC once its been downloaded but not from youtube
<baizon> FreeNslaved: join html5 or install flash :)
<baizon> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<FreeNslaved> flash is installed
<baizon> are you sure?
<FreeNslaved> You are currently in the HTML5 trial.
<Mathsterk> weird, the touchpad on this laptop has disappeared :o
<baizon> what is about:plugins showing?
<FreeNslaved> should i try this again from terminal                  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<baizon> FreeNslaved: do you have flash in about:plugins?
<bazhang> no
<FreeNslaved> checking
<FreeNslaved> i have shockwave flash 11.2 plugin installed
<bazhang> thats it
<bazhang> sounds like you either did not remove all the gnash swf etc, or some other issue. I'd wager its the first
<FreeNslaved> those have been removed...yu helped me with that
<FreeNslaved> bugs   UGG
<Mathsterk> now the computer is a bitch, it has switched the right mouse button with the left :\
<bazhang> restart firefox
<FreeNslaved> k
<FreeNslaved> with xubuntu...there is no need to reboot system correct?
<bazhang> nor with any OS
<FreeNslaved> windows
<bazhang> simply quit then restart Firefox
<FreeNslaved> rite
<FreeNslaved> done
<bazhang> go to youtube.com
<FreeNslaved> there...they are not playing....since they play once i download them...i will assume my gfx-driver is ok
<bazhang> thats not a graphics card driver issue at all
<FreeNslaved> ty
<mips1911> Try Chromium browser
<bazhang> something odd about flash installation and firefox
<chaosman> baizon, for example double commander?
<bazhang> some come with it already installed
<FreeNslaved>  would prefer not to use anything google
<astraljava> FreeNslaved: You're aware that Google owns youtube, right?
<mips1911> lol
<FreeNslaved> should i try epiphany      lol  yeah
<FreeNslaved> or just reinstall xubuntu 11 and wait till bugs are worked out?
<bazhang> that seems rash
<FreeNslaved> <---4 days of this....i dont know what to do
<bazhang> its a simple fix, probably due to installation of those other gnash etc items
<FreeNslaved> its not youtube alone... seems to be almost all video from web sites
<bazhang> try a browser that has flash already installed in it
<mucus_> hiya i needs some help with installing xubu
<mucus_> i just booted from a live usb
<mucus_> and now am at the install menu
<mucus_> i want to keep my primary os and set xubu to dualboot
<mucus_> i am at a screen where i can select partition sizes...
<mucus_> but i am unsure which partition is primary and which is xubuntu
<chaosman> .
<chaosman> .
<mucus_> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9530983/IMG_20120704_142408.jpg this is what is stumping me
<chaosman> ...
<chaosman> hi all
<bazhang> chaosman, stop that
<chaosman> sorry
<mucus_> is xubuntu the left? is it the right?
<bb> hi all
<bb> can someone help me out with winetricks on 64 bit system
<Belserusk>  Hi guys. Are many drivers built into the Linux Kernel?
<FreeNslaved> wth  how is it even possible that my terminal is now missing under the accessory menu    ugg
<jglauche> Hi. I noted after installing 12.04 (10.04 before), my file chooser dialogs don't remember the list sort I have previously chosen.
<jglauche> any way to re-enable this ?
<mucus2> hiya
<mucus2> how do i set xp to be the first option at the grub loader thingy in xubuntu?
<xubuntu211> good evening
<xubuntu211> i'm facing some troubles with my audio, it was working really well some minutes ago
<xubuntu211> but now it simply stopped
<xubuntu211> its already happened before, and i did what xubuntu's faq says here http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<xubuntu211> does anybody having the same problems?
<v1adimir> Oneiric o.0
<v1adimir> xubuntu211: have you got like a really sh!t pc?..:)
<xubuntu211> yes, it is not that good
<v1adimir> ah :(
<xubuntu211> why? do you know how to solve this problem?
<v1adimir> i do not, but if nobody answers - we can go to PMs & i can try 2 help you anyway (so that i don't spam the channel with more nonsense :))
<Mathsterk> xubuntu211: check your sound settings
<xubuntu211> how could i do that?
<Mathsterk> if you haven't messed with the panels, the sound icon-thing at top right corner
<xubuntu211> there is no such icon
<v1adimir> xubuntu211: here are mine, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07052012-011830am.php & i have disabled the audio from my video adapter - in order for the media keys from my keyboard, that have media functions, to work correctly; maybe your problem is also simple like that.
<xubuntu211> how can i access this settings?
<v1adimir> oic, one sec
<v1adimir> xubuntu211: you don't have the speaker icon on your desktop, top-right? http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Xubuntu-12-04-LTS-Screenshot-Tour-2.jpg
<xubuntu211> no, i dont
<v1adimir> oh
<v1adimir> im not sure, but this could be the xfce4-mixer ?? perhaps it's not installed, or something?..
<xubuntu211> i dont know i will install it
<v1adimir> not sure if that is it, checking; or perhaps someone can tell us
<Mathsterk> sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<Mathsterk> or something
<xubuntu211> it is downloading/installing
<xubuntu211> ok, its done
<v1adimir> since it hadn't been installed, perhaps it wasn't needed (if that is even the right thing); did you get the speaker icon now?
<xubuntu211> no,
<xubuntu211> isn't showing anything
<v1adimir> xubuntu211: how did you get xubuntu, did you upgrade to it, or install it from cd?.. has sound worked before, was there an icon before? how did it stop working, has it ever worked?
<v1adimir> .. or you installed something, and sound stopped working?
<xubuntu211> i download the iso file, burned and installed
<xubuntu211> there wasnt any sound icon there before
<xubuntu211> but some minutes ago it was working
<xubuntu211> and it is not the first time
<xubuntu211> that it happens
<v1adimir> but why not get 12.04 precise?
<xubuntu211> i found that i have this one
<xubuntu211> my pc is updated
<xubuntu211> do you know what is my problem?
<v1adimir> im trying to search google for it, but im only finding gnome stuff http://askubuntu.com/questions/126411/volume-and-other-indicators-disappeared-in-the-classic-desktop
<v1adimir> * with google
<v1adimir> xubuntu211: also, if your problem is more complicated, perhaps you're missing pulseaudio, or something.. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07052012-013900am.php
<v1adimir> xubuntu211: here's this as well, just in case (right-click the panel, select panel preferences... items) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07052012-014157am.php
<v1adimir> Mathsterk: btw.
<v1adimir> ~$ xfce4-mixer
<v1adimir> The program 'xfce4-mixer' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<v1adimir> sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<v1adimir> ^ no need 2 have the mixer.
#xubuntu 2012-07-05
<delt> hello
<delt> uh.... quake3 used OSS right?
<delt> in /lib/modules i just see "snd_mixer_oss" which may have anything to do with oss....
<delt> is there some "apt-get" package that contains the rest of the kernel modules?
<genii-around> extras has some drivers
<delt> apt-get install "extras" ?
<genii-around> linux-image-$(uname -r)-extras
<genii-around> Sorry no
<genii-around> linux-image-extra-$(uname -r)-generic
<delt> uname -r in this case (xubu 11.04 i think?) would be 3.2.0-26-generic
<delt> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-3.2.0-26-generic-generic
<delt> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-extra-3.2.0-26-generic-generic'
<delt> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic-extras
<delt> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic-extras'
<genii-around> See my correction, extra comes before the uname -r
<delt> just tried both
<delt> if i compile a new kernel, what else won't work?
<delt> sry, kind of pissed off at my fried gfx card :/
<ToZ> delt, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<delt> thanks
<ToZ> delt, when I played Quake 4, I ended up recompiling the kernel with oss enabled to get sound.
<delt> gaaah fuck i hate this new firefox :( :(
<bazhang> no cursing here delt
<delt> oh sry
<delt> (+ english is not my native language)
<delt> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<delt> ...or maybe there's some 3rd party quake3 binary compiled with alsa instead of oss...?
<delt> uhh.... wait a minute
<delt> user@phobos-xubuntu:/dev$ find . | grep -i dsp
<delt> user@phobos-xubuntu:/dev$
<ToZ> delt, here is post on getting it to work on 11.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1813176
<malv1> why does xubuntu always ask to unlock my keyring
<bazhang> set it to blank
<malv1> but then it wont be protected
<bazhang> then keep it there, and enter the password
<malv1> ubuntu unlocks the keyring when you log in yet xubuntu does not
<holstein> your XFCE is not
<bazhang> ubuntu has the same behavior
<holstein> to be precise... maybe try resetting the pass
<bazhang> you have it set up differently if the behavior is different
<delt> *sigh* that gfx card cost me $100...... :( :( :(
<hobgoblin> is there anyway to specify which screen notifications appear on if you have 2
<ochosi> hobgoblin: if you're talking about xfce4-notifyd the notifications automatically appear on the screen that has the focus (==mouse-cursor or window that has focus)
<hobgoblin> ok
<hobgoblin> I'll take that as a no :)
<ochosi> yes, take that as a no :)
<ochosi> it's a sensible default and i don't think it can be overridden
<hobgoblin> :)
<ochosi> unless you modify the code
 * hobgoblin shudders 
<hobgoblin> sounds like voodoo - I'll put up with it :)
<astraljava> LOLlero.
<astraljava> C'mon, it's not that hard. Give it a shot.
<astraljava> *oops* /me notices the channel
<ochosi> hehe
<hobgoblin> :)
<bak3r> what up
<bak3r> :D
<theBlakeBrown> I can't seem to find the rss feed links to the new Coder Radio Podcast.  Are they hidden some where on the site, are they just not available yet, or am I blind?
<theBlakeBrown> oops wrong channel
<ben_> howdy all.  xubuntu 10.04 for powerpc, how do i install xscreensavers... or they show up, but are greyed out and "aren't installed"  running all updates doesn't solve it.  final goal... ftp into the box, and display pics as a slideshow, so i assumed the easiest way was to set the screensaver to do a slideshow off a defined folder.  thanks
<ben_> *ftp into the box, move pics there from another remote box via the web, then use the entire machine as a digital picture frame.
<TOE-Kitsune> Hello, I have an issue. I installed the Nvidia drivers last night and now DirectX based games don't work in wine. I am running Xubuntu 12.04 AMD64 Before I installed the Nvidia drivers directx games worked perfectly fine.
<ochosi> TOE-Kitsune: then switch back to the nouveau driver you were using before?
<TOE-Kitsune> Before I wasn't using any proprietary drivers. I recently started contributing to another OS game that needs proprietary drivers to run so I would prefer to keep them if possible.
<Silent> Sup guys
<Silent> How can I configure the Xubuntu live CD to save session files?
<genii-around> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Silent> "NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux."
<Silent> Bastards!
<genii-around> I think the general idea is to have a casper-cow volume
<Silent> Thanks genii
<syd> And, yet another weird problem with Ubuntu plagues me. I changed the orientation of my monitors (I switched to a two-high vertical mount) and, for some ungodly reason, my mouse pointer is now about 64px tall and I cannot find any way to revert it. Does anyone have any idea what I could even look into for this?
<syd> I should add that it is only incredibly large when hovering over something with no click action.
<qaghan> Hey guys, I was having Kubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I installed the "xubuntu-desktop" and I got asked what display manager I should use
<qaghan> which one should I pick
<qaghan> kdm or lightdm?
<well_laid_lawn> it's up to you, both should work ok
<qaghan> Alright. Will it remain what I chose even if I select xfce during login?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<qaghan> Hmmm, alright. Hope it's going to be fine.
<qaghan> well_laid_lawn: Thank you :)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
#xubuntu 2012-07-06
<xubuntu036> Hi guys
<xubuntu036> I am facing some problems.
<xubuntu036> Anyone can help? :]
<xubuntu036> Hi jason
<Unit193> xubuntu036: Not with just that info we can't.
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jason2007> hello xubuntu036
<xubuntu036> Can you help me please? :]
<xubuntu036> I am in need of support
<xubuntu036> Well, I was on Fedora, then I changed to Windows because the screen flickers. Now I've dual booted, both xubuntu & windows. The screen still flickers.
<xubuntu036> only @linux, not on windows
<TOE-Kitsune> is it when you turn the computer on?
<jason2007> i don't duel boot ^.^
<jason2007> sorry
<xubuntu036> When I am on linux only
<jason2007> can't help
<xubuntu036> np
<xubuntu036> Only when I am on linux
<xubuntu036> I was on Debian too, the screen flickers
<xubuntu036> but on windows, there is np
<jason2007> have you tried archlinux or archbang?
<MissVera> Anyone have any experience with Voyager? I need help, and no one seems to want to acknowledge Voyagers existence..
<genii-around> !info voyager
<ubottu> Package voyager does not exist in precise
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> ubottu as well seems to disavow knowledge
<ubottu> genii-around: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mathsterk> lol
<MissVera> http://voyager.legtux.org/
<Mathsterk> MissVera: what's your problem?
<MissVera> This piece of poop with wires that passes for a computer. Let me copy paste from another chat. onesec.
<MissVera> But. "Ubi-language failed with exit code 1. Further info may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken. Last time i installed, I didnt get this error, but I had tons of issues that were resolved prior. Something about chroot
<xubuntu0036> I got disconnected
<MissVera> " (A) you need to install grub, (b) make initrds (c) update-grub" fixed all my previous issues. But I had to reinstall anyway. The fail install never made a user account so i was just locked out of everything. now theres this. and they asked for.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077384/
<MissVera> Then, someone said to run memtest from the cd, and I got, ""cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image"
<genii-around> MissVera: Unfortunately it's not a supported distribution here.
<MissVera> But someone from here reccommended it to me. I've found similar issues on google. But, since its not supported, no one wants to attempt to figure it out?
<Mathsterk> MissVera: get memtest, burn it to a cd or make a bootable usb-stick/mem-card/something, test and then see if your ram is ok or broken
<genii-around> MissVera: Someone may take it up if they feel up to the task... but strictly speaking, it's a derivative which may be very different from the standard Xubuntu and so more problemmatic. The usual procedure is to refer people to the support for their specific derivative
<xubuntu060> guys? need help
<Unit193> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Unit193> Kinda need more. ;)
<xubuntu060> !help
<Unit193> ....
<xubuntu060> okay, so I got ubuntu 12.04, and i installed xubuntu-desktop.
<xubuntu060> then i restarted.
<xubuntu060> and i got no desktop
<Unit193> Did you see a login manager?  You can try to go into recovery mode and fix it.
<xubuntu060> Well, I succelfully logged in, if you mean that
<xubuntu060> How do I enter recovery mode?
<Unit193> Soooo, if you can login, what exactly is the issue?
<xubuntu060> There is no desktop after login. Topbar and panel on the bottom are working, but desktop isn't.
<TOE-Kitsune> you installled xubuntu-desktop right?
<xubuntu060> Yes
<Unit193> Right, because nautilus is taking over I'd guess.  Try opening a terminal and typing   ps aux |grep nautilus   and see what that pulls up.  You may need to start thunar, or if compiz is running replcae with xfwm.
<TOE-Kitsune> can you open a terminal at all?
<TOE-Kitsune> yea xfwm4 --replace
<Unit193> nautilus also likes taking over as well though.
<xubuntu665> hi guys
<xubuntu527> hi people. I have a really stupid question about installation
<xubuntu527> I'm trying to get xubuntu on my Acer Aspire One D270
<xubuntu527> anybody here that could/would help me?
<well_laid_lawn> it should install ok, what's the problem?
<xubuntu527> well. i burned the image to a pendrive with Universal-USB-Installer
<xubuntu527> but when I try to boot the pendrive from the netbook... it just doesn't start
<well_laid_lawn> did you go into your bios and make sure the comp will boot from usb first?
<xubuntu527> yes it does
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xubuntu527> it writes a line on the screen and stops there
<well_laid_lawn> what's the line?
<xubuntu527> "SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (C) 1994-2011 H. Peter Anvia et al"
<xubuntu527> that's all I see
<xubuntu527> on my PC it bootet just fine
<xubuntu527> booted*
<xubuntu527> any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> I can make a guess
<xubuntu527> yes?
<well_laid_lawn> there is a different graphics card on the comp that won't boot it
<well_laid_lawn> and it boots but doesn't show
<xubuntu527> can I get a command line installer or something?
<well_laid_lawn> try the safe graphics option
<xubuntu527> how?
<well_laid_lawn> should be in the menu iirc
<well_laid_lawn> there's an alternate installer
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<well_laid_lawn> if there was an error it would have said
<xubuntu527> oh ok, i'm downloading the alternate right now.
<xubuntu527> thank you so far
<xubuntu527> i'll might be back with even stupider questions afterwards
<well_laid_lawn> stupid questions are ok :)
<xubuntu527> by the way: why is MeeGo such an ugly useless thing? it is ... unbearable
<well_laid_lawn> I've never seen it, which sounds like a good thing
<xubuntu527> the basic desktop looks like a giant smartphone. it has a permanent tab for facebook+twitter+flickr
<well_laid_lawn> it was probably built for a phone ...
<xubuntu527> it was pre-installed on the netbook. we hate eachother
<well_laid_lawn> good thing there's choice in the linux world then;)
<blackgatocatnegr> Hi, I need to make "sysctl -w kernel.shmmax=$[33554432*2]" permanent, so I can run avast
<well_laid_lawn> there might be a way to add that to the grub kernel line
<oCean> blackgatocatnegr: add it to /etc/sysctl.conf
<blackgatocatnegr> I have grub2
<blackgatocatnegr> grub2 is a nightmare to edit
<well_laid_lawn> grub2 has a kernel line
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<well_laid_lawn> that might not help
<blackgatocatnegr> true
<oCean> well_laid_lawn, blackgatocatnegr: once more, it should be added to sysctl.conf
<well_laid_lawn> there you go
<well_laid_lawn>  /etc/sysctl.conf
<well_laid_lawn> blackgatocatnegr: how did you miss oCean 's mention of that before ?
<blackgatocatnegr> I know how to restore grub2, editing it is the problem
<well_laid_lawn> I was getting a beer < excuse
<well_laid_lawn>  /etc/sysctl.conf
<well_laid_lawn>  /etc/sysctl.conf
<well_laid_lawn> point ^^
<oCean> blackgatocatnegr: it has nothing to do with editing grub
<blackgatocatnegr> I know
<blackgatocatnegr> ok, added the line to the end of the file
<xubuntu527> uhm, well_laid_lawn? i got the same with the alternate installer
<xubuntu527> okay, the alternate installer isn't working either
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu527: I thought that might happen
<xubuntu527> how do I set it to text mode?
<well_laid_lawn> that might not help if you need some setting for the graphics card
<well_laid_lawn> try the safe graphics option
<xubuntu527> where do I set it? how?
<well_laid_lawn> or let us know what card you have
<xubuntu527> "Integrated, Intel GMA 3600"
<well_laid_lawn> iirc there's issues with that, one min while I check
<well_laid_lawn> keep it in the channel please xubuntu527
<well_laid_lawn> seems there's lots of issues with that card
<well_laid_lawn> but he'll find out about that later
<xubuntu185> Hi. Help me, please. After install and update xubuntu 12.04 i have text mode only, i want have graphic, startx doesnt work
<ochosi> xubuntu185: what errors do you get?
<xubuntu185> Fatal server error no screen found
<blackgatonegro> Mmm
<blackgatonegro> did you update xubuntu during install?
<xubuntu185> yes, i checked that
<xubuntu185> it was working, but after install 6 updates (50,7MB) i dont have graphic mode, only text tyy
<blackgatonegro> All of ubuntu 12.04 versions have been reposted to have bugs after an upgrade to 12.04, the best option is usually to update with "Update manager" just after install, and install the video card drivers.
<blackgatonegro> you probably had a bug with the video card driver
<blackgatonegro> what video card do you have?
<xubuntu185> fx5500
<xubuntu185> i will try that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReyT56rTWnA
<Debolaz> How do I make the session menu work in a vertical panel?
<teranex> Hi everyone
<teranex> I have a problem with my laptop running Xubuntu
<teranex> as of this morning, when i boot it it first displays the xubuntu logo (plymouth), but then, instead of showing me the login screen, it simply shows a black screen and after a few moments turns of
<teranex> I can hear the fan spin harder and harder, so it seems some process is using the cpu or gpu at a very high load, overheating the laptop
<teranex> but I have no idea where to start looking
<bazhang> !nomodeset | teranex
<ubottu> teranex: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<teranex> ubottu: I will try that. the strange thing however is that I have been using my laptop with xubuntu for two years now without any problems (upgraded to 12.04 a few days after it was released)
<ubottu> teranex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu181> hello everyone! :) i've been trying to install linux based os for some time,but i've been having some very bugging problems..:/ whenever i install it from wubi(windows installer),in DOS it says error,have no prefix...for hdd(0;0)....and stops instalation...
<Unit193> It's really a better idea not to use wubi and just dual boot.
<blackgatonegro> Yes it is
<teranex> bazhang: I tried booting with 'nomodeset' (and without 'splash' & 'quiet'), but then I don't get a graphical environment at all. When I manually start GDM from the console (sudo service gdm start) I again get a black screen and here the fan spinning harder..
<blackgatonegro> mmm
<blackgatonegro> have you updated the video drivers?
<teranex> not that I know (at least not in the past few days)
<bazhang> teranex, in 12.04? isnt that lightdm?
<blackgatonegro> update them to the laatest release, and change the settings to minimun
<teranex> yesterday however, when I wanted to suspend my laptop it froze during suspend, but that happens from time to time with the proprietary amd drivers
<blackgatonegro> also check setttings / settings manager / session and start up, and remove any programs you are not using.
<teranex> bazhang: I tried with both lightdm and gdm (switched with dpkg-reconfigure) and I also tried both the closed and the open source drivers but they all result in the same behaviour
<blackgatonegro> well, what video card you have?
<teranex> a crappy ati radeon hd5400 mobile (if i remember correctly)
<teranex> the open source driver works perfectly except that it can't keep the laptop at a reasonable temperature (90+ degrees C), while the closed driver keeps it at 'only' (ahum :/) 70 degrees C
<blackgatonegro> have you tried bios settings?
<blackgatonegro> usually all bios have powersave settings you can pick instead of "performance" ones
<teranex> blackgatonegro: i already looked in the bios but couldn't find much configurable settings
<blackgatonegro> if the bios does not have those options, then reset to default, also, make sure that in setttings / settings manager / power manager / OC the option "spin down hard disks is NOT checked
<teranex> I also found some information on askubuntu (i think) that a bios update would solve it. But when I try to run the ubuntu bios update tool from Dell, it says that it is not supported anymore and I should use another tool from dell, which is not available for ubuntu.
<teranex> blackgatonegro: that's nice tip, but since I can't get into X for the moment that's not really possible now :)
<blackgatonegro> teranex, well, mayybe you should try with an older video driver
<blackgatonegro> the oldest you can find in ubuntu repos
<blackgatonegro> also, in grub, pick the second option, to boot in recovery mode, then pick "Fix broken packages" you must be online for that to work
<teranex> I guess I'll just reinstall from scratch...
<teranex> blackgatonegro: ah that is something i have not yet tried
<blackgatonegro> when you install 12.4 )A make sure to be online )B Install with updates C) Mae sure to download propietary drivers D) In your case, pick an old video driver, the oldest you find
<blackgatonegro> since the newb one is giving so much trouble
<genii-around> teranex: If they just supply a bios image and the dos based flash update tool, you can do something like make a freedos bootable usb and put it all on there
<teranex> genii-around: aha, that is an interesting idea
<blackgatonegro> still, since the problem is the video driver, using an older one might solve the problem
<genii-around> I've flashed a few machines this way
<blackgatonegro> you could remove the video driver you got just botting as root in terminal, but you must be online and is a bit conplicated
<blackgatonegro> not recomended unless you really know hat you are doing
<blackgatonegro> had to fix video driver problems a few times that way in ubuntu
<blackgatonegro> since X refused to start
<blackgatonegro> accient story
<blackgatonegro> mmm, now that I think about it
<blackgatonegro> go to recovery mode
<blackgatonegro> use the boot as root with networkworking option and
<blackgatonegro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Blueprints/FailsafeX
<genii-around> teranex: If you want, I can pm a link to the last freedos.img I used on one of my own machines here, it is not a bad starting point
<teranex> oh, I fixed it :)
<teranex> I entirely removed the closed drivers, and reinstalled them from the repo's and now I have the login screen again
<bazhang> nice
<blackgatonegro> still
<blackgatonegro> confugure the card
<blackgatonegro> to use as less resources as possible
<teranex> so apparently the suspend and hard-shutdown from yesterday /did/ brake somethingj
<teranex> hmm... now I just have a blue screen with a mouse pointer after login in :) already one step closer though...
<blackgatonegro> and just to be safe, look for the old driver that used to work in the previous ubuntu you used
<teranex> ah, no window manager is running it seems :)
<teranex> blackgatonegro: thx
<blackgatonegro> well
<blackgatonegro> you can force start whatever gui you are using, just be sure to
<blackgatonegro> exit xubuntu the right way this time
<teranex> blackgatonegro: thx, it works!
<Mokura> I keep getting annoying messages about "partial upgrades" (that I ignored - I did some forum searching and apparently it's bad mojo).  The troublesome updates seem to be related to the kernel (with oddly small sizes... metapackages maybe?) and libclutter.
<Mokura> Is it possible that I'm still on a development channel or something similar for the update manager?  This happens every time I get updates for anything else.
<Mokura> It's not the end of the world but it is a slight annoyance, so I was wondering if there was a way to ignore or hide those particular updates for the time being.
<genii-around> Mokura: Do you have a more exact error?
<Mokura> I can get a screenshot of the update manager - one moment.
<genii-around> It might be more useful to see from the terminal what the output from something like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    is
<Mokura> okay.
<Mokura> The following packages have been kept back:
<Mokura>   libclutter-1.0-0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Mokura> That's the only unusual thing I got, no problems with getting repository info.
<genii-around> Mokura: And the second part finds no upgrades to apply?
<Mokura> The held-back packages were the second part.
<Mokura> (I did all my updates beforehand)
<genii-around> Mokura: The held-back stuff is normal.
<genii-around> Mokura: If you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    does it groan about the kernels or whatever at that point?
<Mokura> No, it says that they're going to be installed, instead
<Mokura> with more proper looking space requirements
<Mokura> Should I move on with it or leave it alone?
<genii-around> Mokura: Might as well say yes and do the upgrade
<Mokura> Alright.
<Mokura> Was just unsure about the whole partial upgrade thing from my searching earlier.
<Debolaz> How do I make the xubuntu session button on the panel work correctly when I make the panel vertical?
<Debolaz> It doesn't change the direction of the text, so the text gets cut.
<Mokura> Seems to work fine so far.  Guess I worry too much.
<Mokura> Thanks.
 * Debolaz really can't be the first person who wants a vertical, unity-like panel in Xubuntu. :-P
<recon_lap> session button?
<Debolaz> Yes. The button with your name on it in the panel, that you click on to log out, restart, etc.
<Debolaz> It's called "Session Menu" in the panels item list.
<recon_lap> Debolaz: I see
<recon_lap> Debolaz: have you tried removing it from the pannel and adding it again?
<Debolaz> recon_lap: Yes.
<recon_lap> Debolaz: added a session menu to my vert panel and its fine
<Debolaz> recon_lap: My username is "debolaz". This text gets cut off after "deb" because the panel isn't wide enough.
<Debolaz> recon_lap: And while it's possible to widen the panel, that's not really an optimal solution.
<Debolaz> recon_lap: How does it appear visually when you add it?
<recon_lap> Debolaz: I've a short user name and a wide panel, aspect 10:16
<Debolaz> recon_lap: I'd prefer to have a small panel, because it's a rather small screen. Wasting screen realestate because the session menu isn't well-designed feels… Wrong. :/
<recon_lap> Debolaz: do you have a hoz pannel? put it on that
<Debolaz> No.
<recon_lap> Debolaz: think you down to writing your own session applet
<Debolaz> recon_lap: I could probably fork the existing one and just replace the username with a normal icon.
 * Debolaz did a similar thing with the notification applet so he would be able to notice it.
<Debolaz> In vanilla ubuntu though.
<recon_lap> Debolaz: shorter username :)
<pjotter> Hi everyone. I recently installed Xubuntu 12.04 on my desktop computer and my notebook. In both installations I am getting a lot of crashes and automatic 'bug reports'. I get a lot of 'tumblerd' bug reports and there are a number of other applications that crash all the time. Is this a known problem? I never experienced this in Xubuntu 11.10. Should I revert to 11.10 and wait for newer release?
<MissVera> So. I tried to install Xubuntu, and I get "Installation step failed" An installation step failed, you can try to run the failing item again from the menus or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is:Select and install software
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> you mihgt have a broken image
<MissVera> well.. I skipped it, and everything else installed, and now its just a black screen to log into. Like the terminal.  Which, I was able to log in. But theres nothing else
<knome> yes, because installing packages failed
<GridCube> ^^
<pjotter> Just found this thread that seems to describe the same issue I'm having with Xubuntu 12.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983952  Does anybody else experience a lot of crashes in Xubuntu 12.04 too?
<GridCube> not really no
<GridCube> what programs are the ones crashing?
<knome> pjotter, have you installed xfce 4.10 ?
<MissVera> knome, Gathered that. Was looking for some kind of Answer. or, Help.
<GridCube> MissVera, you could try downloading the cd image again and check that its correct
<pjotter> Strange. I am wondering what might be the cause. I installed Xubuntu on two different computers. The one is a desktop computer. The other a notebook. Both have AMD 64 processors with ATI cards.
<GridCube> or maybe, just maybe, it wont probably work, try to sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<knome> MissVera, what GridCube said the last :) ^
<MissVera> knome, you're as helpful as I remember you being last time :)
<pjotter> In the beginning I got a lot of 'crash reports' on a program called 'tumblerd'. And also 'colord' or something. But there are a lot of applications that seem to crash a lot. Audacity for example.
<pjotter> knome: No, I have Xubuntu 12.04 'out of the box'.
<GridCube> pjotter, thats very weird, i am using 12.04 on a bunch of machines and they get crash reports but nothing serious
<GridCube> you probably need to find the common denominator on all the crashs
<pjotter> I have been looking on the internet for this problem. Some people seem to get a lot of these, while others have no problem at all. I am beginning to suspect it might have something to do with hardware.
<knome> i wonder if this is something related to ATI... wife's laptop had some (non-critical) crashes, and the laptop has ATI
<knome> otoh, my desktop runs smoothly, with nvidia
<GridCube> mmmhm, people with ati always have some sort of problems
<GridCube> well no always, but most times than nvidia people
<pjotter> I installed the pr
<pjotter> oops..
<GridCube> :)
<pjotter> I installed the ATI/AMD driver. Maybe I should try to remvoe it?
<pjotter> remove.
<GridCube> mmhm
<pjotter> I don't really use it anyway. No fancy stuff going on on my computer.
<pjotter> I'll just try it and see if it solves the problem. If not, then I can always reinstall it.
<GridCube> yep
<pjotter> brb
<chaosman> hi all
<chaosman> is there a way to install .NET2.0 on 64bit xubuntu 12.04?
<chaosman> I tried with Wine but no luck
<GridCube> chaosman, no, i dont think you can do that
<GridCube> chaosman, oh, look, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3754&iTestingId=18546
<chaosman> yeah
<chaosman> but this is not for 64 bit system
<GridCube> welp, i dont think wine cares about that
<GridCube> tho i dont really know
<GridCube> you should ask #wine
<chaosman> I tried
<chaosman> it cries
<chaosman> sadly
<GridCube> then you got you answer
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> .net wont work on linux, i dont see much of a surprise there
<chaosman> thats bad..
<chaosman> I wanted to play Dragon Age
<chaosman> :(
<GridCube> it happen
<GridCube> s
<chaosman> thanks
<chaosman> bye
<martinphone> what with do I open a syn file?
<knome> what is it supposed to be anyway?
<martinphone> part of a dictinoary
<martinphone> there i an ifo an syn and a idx
<martinphone> guillemet (>> in one character space) is used to separate the concept from the definition, but in goldendict the guillemet appears in the concept, and must be written for goldendict to actually show the definition...
<knome> judging by http://filext.com/file-extension/SYN (google ".syn file extension" for more similar results), i'm not sure if you're supposed to *open* it with anything, just link it to some dictionary app
<martinphone> I need to open that file to see an example to copy
<knome> martinphone, in that case, i'd use any text editor
<martinphone> or, can I use geany to keep guillemet, but invisible while in goldendict?
<knome> martinphone, if that doesn't work, you probably need a specific app anyway
<martinphone> knome, I tried geany, but it say the encoding is not supported
<knome> it's possible you need a specific app to open/edit/create those files then
<martinphone> ic
<martinphone> ill change to do anything else, i've been 6 hours editing code
<faryshta> Hi. How do I manage the volume?
<faryshta> I don't see any icon anywhere. Which is the command?
#xubuntu 2012-07-07
<sassas123> guys, could you help me with non-working ethernet on my notebook?
<vn-> heya, I'm trying to setup a projector as my monitor on xubuntu precise, but im limited to 1360x768...how can I get 1080i res? ty
<well_laid_lawn> vn-: what does xrandr in a terminal tell you the options for resolution of the projector are?
<cheetah97> ping
<cheetah97> anybody here?
<xubuntu325> how to resett my passwd in xbuntu
<xubuntu246> helo
<xubuntu246> excuse me I have a problem with xubuntu, long ago, I set the proxy and now I would like to remove on xubuntu but not the file apt.conf else as I do?
<roryy> xubuntu246: according to askubuntu.com here http://askubuntu.com/questions/86638/xubuntu-11-10-proxy-server-settings   you set a "system-wide" proxy via editing .bashrc.
<roryy> xubuntu246: i don't understand what you mean by proxy, exactly, but that is one place to set a proxy
<xubuntu246> so if I did not want to set any proxy server entry and portnumber which values ​​should I put?
<xubuntu246> I intend to proxy the proxy to the network
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal   export http_proxy=""   should clear it afaik
<xubuntu246> thanks
<Formal> hi, I have a question about the network manager
<Formal> when I start up I can only get my wireless connection working if I put up a lan cable
<Formal> then the network manager starts working
<Formal> my question is: why do can I have only an wireless connection through this method
<Formal> second: why does the network manager start very slowly
<Formal> it even crashes
<Formal> anyone?
<Chad___> I have a simple question. In Thunar, is it possible to open a shell script in a text editor by default (rather than executing it)?
<ochosi> Chad___: yes, right-click the script, go to "open with other application" and select a text-editor (and tick "use as default")
<Chad___> ochosi: I've done that. It makes it the default text editor, but when I double-click the file, it still executes instead.
<Chad___> ochosi: I'm using XFCE 4.8 (the default that ships with Xubuntu). Perhaps I'll have to wait for 4.10's MIME Type Editor?
<ochosi> Chad___: no, it should work in 4.8 as well
<ochosi> Chad___: unfortunately i can't test it now and here, because i'm using 4.10
<Chad___> ochosi: Hm....okay. Thanks for the help anyways :)
<ochosi> Chad___: np
<Mathsterk> Chad___: right click on the file, properties, open with *select*
<Chad___> Mathsterk: The properties menu only displays "General", "Emblems", and "Permissions". I have a feeling this cannot be solved.
<Mathsterk> it's under the "general" tab
<Chad___> The "General" tab just shows information about the selected file, that's it.
<Mathsterk> here is how it looks like for me: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-07072012-051840pm.php
<xubuntu831> hello, can somebody help me with connecting xubuntu 12.04 to internet? (no wifi, no lan after upgrade from 11.10)
<delt> heh, this almost worked, i'm surprised :D :D
<delt> running xubuntu from a chroot within slack
<delt> by refining a bit, i bet i could do it
<delt> the problem is, with the separate X server running "outside" the chroot, xubuntu apps can't connect to unix sockets with it....
<delt> but when i run the Xserver within the chroot, it pukes something about the nvidia driver.... :/ perhaps if i copy the kernel modules over?
<delt> ...anyway, running a xubuntu desktop on a separate X server within slack, would be the best!! :D :D
<delt> that way i could run all the apps that don't run directly throught the mount point, without rebooting between the two distros
<delt> DUH, different versions of the nvidia driver.....
<delt> <--- ritardid :)
<delt> What's the config file that prevents ctrl+alt+backspace in xubuntu?
<Sysi> altgr prntscrn K is 2012
<delt> altr, print...screen... ???
<Sysi> Alt plus PrintScreen plus K
<Sysi> to restart Xorg
<delt> ah, yeah just noticed.... didnt even know that :D
<Sysi> it's the new standard, been around a while already though
<delt> yeah, less chance to accidentally hit it :3
<cousteau> could someone tell me the result of   echo "$DESKTOP_SESSION"   please?
<cousteau> (maybe I should move this to off-topic since it's not exactly support or at least not important one)
<Mathsterk> xubuntu
<cousteau> thanks
<Mathsterk> just double checking or something?
<cousteau> nope, don't have xubuntu on this machine
<delt> heh, now i just need to figure out how the chroot and "real" environments can communicate via dbus ... if only there was some kind of "dbus-fs" .....
<Sysi> I use virtualbox..
<delt> other than symlinking the "real" dbus directory into the chroot env....
<delt> yeah but emulation is waaay slower than running the software directly
<delt> and it's kind of ridiculous to emulate your own cpu
<Sysi> my cpu has virtualization support, no emulation
<Sysi> biggest bottleneck should be I/O
<delt> cpu level virtualization hmm... lets see what that is
<Sysi> intel vt or amd-v
<delt> .... is there a way to mount the same tmpfs at 2 or more mount points
<delt> ?
<Marzata> why ntp is not working on xubu 12.04?
<knome> i don't know, but that isn't a very good support question. try with "what can i do to troubleshoot why ntp doesn't work in 12.04" - and no, i don't know
<Marzata> but thanks!
<mongy> check the logs?
<delt> HEH THIS IS AWESOME!! i'm booted into my regular (slackware) system, and i'm running my whole xubuntu desktop on a separate X server :D :D :D
<delt> using just chroot, no virtual-machine stuff
<Mathsterk> delt: cool
<delt> question: the other day i had to change my graphics card, since then openGL apps (like that neat OSX style dock) always have a solid white background instead of transparent
<delt> same thing happens right now, from the chroot-ed xubuntu
<delt> same dock running normally in slackware is fine....
<delt> and 3d games work fine in both systems (except sound in quake3 when actually booting to xubu)
<delt> now the os-x style dock (it's called "cairo") has a solid black background (in the xubu desktop) but otherwise it seems to be working fine
<delt> except it's rather annoying because it's always in the front (normally transparent when unused) which right now causes an opaque rectangle always covering the lower 2 inches of the screen
<delt> weird thing is, running on the slackware Xserver (even from the xubu root) works fine.... must be a config issue with the Xserver itself
<mongy> delt, how did you do that other distro in another X ?
#xubuntu 2012-07-08
<sunz> hello, i have that weird problem where my skype incoming call window is not visible..  anyone had this before?
<Mathsterk> sunz: never had that problem, maybe it's a skype problem?
<sunz> Mathsterk, yes it maybe a skype problem, i dont know
<Dekline> ive gotten spotify to work in wine but the sound for it is all messed up.. the only directions i cudnt follow was where it told me to enable OSS for the sound driver, but there was no list of drivers. Any help?
<knome> when i last used spotify with wine, it worked fine with pulseaudio
<Dekline> i have no options for any specific drivers really, its all on system default which is,'winealsa.drv'
<Dekline> there are no options to chane the driver
<knome> that should work... i don't have spotify installed right now, so i can't check though
<knome> you are able to get help from #ubuntu too, since this is not a xubuntu-specific issue, and/or you can try the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com
<kvarley> I just upgraded to XFCE 4.10 in XUbuntu 12.04 and now my top panel is messed up. It looks like this http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/panelmessedupxfce410.php how can I fix it?
<Sysi> I guess you want to add separator on the right side of window buttons and set it to expand
<kvarley> Sysi: Heh, that's done it. Thanks so much! =]
<Sysi> np
<mi3> hello
<mi3> I have installed cairo-dock on my xfce but I cant find the applications menu, any suggestions ?
<kvarley> mi3: Menu -> System
<kvarley> mi3: Is it there?
<Marzata> kvarley: you got a crash too
<kvarley> Marzata: I seem to get them a lot with every flavour of Ubuntu 12.04
<Marzata> me too but 12.04 developers don't believe this
<kvarley> Marzata: Hmmm, it's definitely 12.04 related. Prior to 12.04 I only ever had application crashes and they were very rare!
<Marzata> kvarley: I have never had any in xubuntu prior 12.04
<knome> Marzata, huh?
<Marzata> What about ntp? Working?
<knome> Marzata, if you have filed a bug for it?
<v1adimir> running BleachBit seems to have disabled flash cookies (like the ones for storing Google search preferences) in Firefox 13.0.1 on Precise 12.04 -- anyone know anything about that perhaps? (i haven't looked for the cause yet, just noticed the preferences won't stick on browser restart)
<joeress> hello everyone
<pAt_> hello joeress
<joeress> hi
<Kagee> I use two screens, and want identical panels on both - is there a easy way to copy the configuration to new panels?
<xubuntu516> hello I'm installing xubunto on VMware fusion. while in the installation process i notices there is no root password prompt
<xubuntu516> is this normal? do i have an oportunity to set it latter on?
<Kagee> xubuntu516: Ubuntu and deratives do not use a root password
<Kagee> xubuntu516: they use sudo to grant root acces through autorised users passwords
<xubuntu516> no super user password?
<Kagee> root has no password, so it is impossible to login as root.
<xubuntu516> got it
<Kagee> the the first created user can do root tasks through sudo or su.
<xubuntu516> its my first time on ubuntu, thank you for the help
<xubuntu516> i will try that
<Sysi> 12.04 refuses to log in on any user, removed .cache and .ICEauthority and reinstalled xorg, lightdm and graphics driver
<Sysi> no errors in Xorg.0.log, .xsession-errors doesn't get created
<Sysi> awwh right, /home is full, didn't remember I had that separate this time
<TheLordOfTime> does Xubuntu use GNOME keyring by default?
<craigbass1976> is there a way to make a window transparent?  I need to compare a google map and an open street map, but I need to see one overlaid over the other, and don't want to use another program.  Plus, I'd rather just have them both open in browsers so I can keep moving around within the maps.
<GridCube> yes, you can by switching compositions
<GridCube> you could, like put the image you want to compare as the backdrop image for the desktopn
<GridCube> and make the window transparency higher
<Kagee> craigbass1976: http://tools.geofabrik.de/mc/ ?
<craigbass1976> Kagee, No, I need one over the other, not beside one another
<GridCube> craigbass1976, have you read what i said?
<Kagee> That sounds dangeroius.
<craigbass1976> GridCube, Oh, nope.  I saw the link from Kagee.  What you say would make ALL of my windows rather transparent, right?
<GridCube> the inactive ones, yes
<GridCube> craigbass1976, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-080712-150534.php
<craigbass1976> Moot point now...  I can see satellite imagery if I log into openstreetmaps and edit a map that way.  Thanks though; I imagine this might come in handy somewhere else down the line.
<Kagee> hmm? Bing imagery has been avalible for å long time.
<Kagee> craigbass1976: you are not allowed to trace from google sattelite imagery
<craigbass1976> Kagee, I wasn't trying to trace.  63 Washington Street in Limerick Maine is showing up as way down the road from where it actually is.  I wanted to have a map on the resident's website that I'm making where the ACTUAL location is pinned.  Here it is: http://doopensource.com/limtran/contact/   I wanted a satellite map underneath the regular openstreetmaps map so I could find his building.  All set now though, as the openstreetmap editing tool used fai
<craigbass1976> rly up to date satellite imagery.
<craigbass1976> Kagee, plus Bing is MS, and I just don't go there except when I think I might stab my eyes out anyway...
<Kagee> then i suggest you update OSM and add the building and road :)
<Kagee> craigbass1976: the satellite imagery OSM uses is Bing imagery
<craigbass1976> I saw that...  :(
<GridCube> craigbass1976, :) if you dont matter can we take this to #xubuntu-offtopic, this is hardly xubuntu related :)
<craigbass1976> I'm all done GridCube
<GridCube> :) ok
<GridCube> good luck
<craigbass1976> Other than...  I instlled regular ubuntu 12.04 on this box a while ago, installed xub when I couldn't stand Unity anymore, and I still get the regular looking ubuntu login screen.  I think there's something left.  What's the default xub dm?
<GridCube> craigbass1976, the same
<GridCube> xubuntu's login screen aint that pretty yet, next editions will be tho :D
<craigbass1976> GridCube, there just seems to be a wicked lag going from the screen to being logged in, and I wondered if there were some conflict.  I don't have the issue on my laptop which received a fresh xub 12.04 install.
<astraljava> craigbass1976: Once you get xubuntu-default-settings installed, you need to update alternatives and select the xubuntu-specific greeter conf.
<craigbass1976> how do I get the network going before I log in?  What about getting onto my wireless network?  I sometimes need something on my laptop at home, and don't want to give the babysitter my password.
<astraljava> craigbass1976: You'd have to lose NetworkManager and put the relevant config info into /etc/network/interfaces.
<craigbass1976> And then if I went to a hotel and tried to get on their wireless, would that be a PITA?
<Sysi> going to network options and enabling connection for all users might work too
<craigbass1976> I remember having trouble in 10.04 (I did somehow make the network come up at boot -- perhaps via the method astraljava recommends) and I wonder if that's why.  If I shut the lid at home, then cracked it back open at the library, it wouldn't get online and kept thinking it was connecting to my home network.  Reboot usually fixed it
<astraljava> craigbass1976: Try Sysi's approach first.
<astraljava> Also there's wicd (I think), but am not sure whether it has this feature or not.
<Sysi> there's been a lot of development happening for networkmanager, I've heard enabling that option can make wireless work automatically even when not starting Xorg
<astraljava> Sounds good.
<Lecram> Help- Installed an inf file without the system file. How can I undo to start over or get the sys file installed?
<Lecram> Need he lp fixing inf install
<xubuntu_> hi all having problems with Dload speeds, tests range from 1Mbps to 6.5Mbps  (0KB/sec up to 800 KB/s) ISP have carried out line checks (everything OK) could it be flash player not working with the tests as it no longer supports linux?, any other ideas?
<xubuntu_> hi all having problems with Dload speeds, tests range from 1Mbps to 6.5Mbps  (0KB/sec up to 800 KB/s) ISP have carried out line checks (everything OK) could it be flash player not working with the tests as it no longer supports linux?, any other ideas?
<xubuntu_> sorry for the spam
<astraljava> xubuntu_: Test another machine; test another networking interface; test another network cable; see whether packages are dropping.
<xubuntu_> thanks astraljava will give that a try
<Thrawn> good evening everyone :-)
<Thrawn> I have a quick question: I just bought an SSD disk of 90GB, what's the best mount point for it? like, /home/ or /usr/bin ?
<Thrawn> like, what's the most accessed  path? so I can optimize I/O speed :-)
<Sysi> /
<Thrawn> and the other HDD will point like to /tmp /home and /data ?
<Thrawn> ok
<Thrawn> thanks :-)
<Sysi> /home or /random/data for HDD you may have left
<Sysi> np
<Thrawn> will do then. thanks again
<Sysi> if you have plenty of ram, might point /tmp to tmpfs
<Thrawn> I will also put the swap space on it
<Thrawn> makes sense
<xubuntu399> hi I have an old p3 laptop I am dooing for a friend so I have chosen xubuntu as an os can eny one tell me how to customize it so its got more of a winblows user style
<Mathsterk> xubuntu399: move the top panel down and remove the bottom panel
<Mtn-Man-> hello guys:  how do I enable the  home/super/windows key on my keyboard to pull down the xfce applications menu?  thx
<ToZ> Mtn-Man-, make a shortcut to the application "xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu" in Settings->ketboard->application sfortcuts
<ToZ> make that Settings -> Keyboard -> Application Shortcuts
<Mtn-Man-> is keyboard under settings editor?
<ToZ> yes
<ToZ> sorry, Settings Manager
<Mtn-Man-> ok i see
<Mtn-Man-> ok i found it; it currently is set to ctrl esc
<ToZ> then Ctrl ESC should work
<ToZ> if you want it to come up with the windows key, then add a new shortcut
<Mtn-Man-> ok so how do i make the super key work instead
<Mtn-Man-> ok add a shortcut
<ToZ> Click "Add"
<ToZ> type in "xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu"
<ToZ> click "ok"
<Mtn-Man-> where is add?
<ToZ> press the windows key
<Mtn-Man-> is that the layout tab in the keyboard window?
<ToZ> are you in the Keyboard settings editor, "application shortcuts" tab?
<ToZ> application shortcuts tab
<Mtn-Man-> now i am
<Mtn-Man-> there's no add button for that tab
<ToZ> scroll down a bit?
<Mtn-Man-> ah ok i double clcik i c
<ToZ> what version of Xfce are you using?
<Mtn-Man-> urp dunno
<ToZ> do you see the add button?
<Mtn-Man-> 4.6.1
<ToZ> do you have an add button?
<Mtn-Man-> the only add button in thekeyboard dialog box  is inthe tab marked 'layout' you have to uncheck 'use system defaults' to access it
<Mtn-Man-> add button for 'keyboard layout'
<ToZ> its in the applications shortcut tab. Try maximizing the window - it may be hidden below
<Mtn-Man-> ok
<Mtn-Man-> thx found it
<Mtn-Man-> ok 'shortcut command' opens up
<Mtn-Man-> put xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu in the add field?
<ToZ> type in (no quotes) "xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu"
<ToZ> actually, in 4.6 it may be "xfce4-popup-menu". Maybe try it first in the terminal window to see which one it is
<dbdii407> My xUbuntu install doesn't boot up correctly. My monitor's keep saying it doesn't support such a resolution.
<dbdii407> Anyone happen to know a solution?
<Mtn-Man-> taht's the correct one, the menu popped up when i use ctrl esc
<dbdii407> monitors* sorry.
<Mtn-Man-> toz
<ToZ> dbdii407, more info about your computer? make/model, video card...
<Mtn-Man-> so how do i change or add a super/windows key shortcut?
<ToZ> Mtn-Man-, which one? xfce4-popup-menu?
<dbdii407> ToZ, My niece is using the live disk at the moment. It's using the nvidia drivers.
<dbdii407> It's a custom build
<dbdii407> from a friend of mine
<dbdii407> Heck, it does Arch Linux great.
<ToZ> dbdii407, try booting with the nomodeset boot option and then installing the proprietary drivers.
<Mtn-Man-> toz:  yes
<Mtn-Man-> xfce4-popup-menu
<dbdii407> ToZ, How would I go upon setting that up?
<ToZ> Mtn-Man-, on the application shortcut tab, click "Add", enter "xfce4-popup-me", click "ok", press the windows key
<Mtn-Man-> ok that's more clear thx
<Mtn-Man-> one sec
<ToZ> dbdii407, look at the section labelled "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)" on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Mtn-Man-> yea! thx
<ToZ> Mtn-Man-, no worries
<Mtn-Man-> yea!!!
<Mtn-Man-> thx so much
<Mtn-Man-> that's the first time i enable the super key in linux
<Mtn-Man-> *headspin*
<ToZ> dbdii407, general plan is to boot with nomodeset to get generic video, install proprietary drivers using the "Additional Drivers" utility, and reboot to activate them
<Mtn-Man-> many thx toz, ttyl
<ToZ> dbdii407, however, I've been reading alot about problems with nvidia cards and 12.04 - I don't have nvidia card to test
<ToZ> dbdii407, which nvidia card?
<dbdii407> ToZ, I wish the terminal would come up. xD
<ToZ> what do you mean?
<ToZ> Are you trying to start it from the applications menu or the launcher?
<ToZ> or do you mean the grub screen?
<dbdii407> ToZ, I'm using the live disk and it's slow
<dbdii407> anyway, GeForce 6100 motherboard
<dbdii407> ToZ, Onboard video on that motherboard
<ToZ> dbdii407, Have a look at post #6 from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2014164&highlight=Geforce+6100
<ToZ> sorry, make that post #8.
<ToZ> I think this will help you
<dbdii407> I can't get to a terminal window
<ToZ> from the livecd?
<dbdii407> ToZ: I love you! Thanks
<ToZ> i'm guessing it worked?
<dbdii407> Yep
<dbdii407> Ty
<ToZ> no worries
#xubuntu 2013-07-01
<doorp> James_Epp: Heya, thanks for your support
<James_Epp> doorp: NP.
<James_Epp> I got two hours in the day. Let me get some coffee and I'll be with ya shortly.
<doorp> James_Epp: I guess it's about time I'll do the switch from cli to X, but quite frankly I would prefer to use my own built from source env
<James_Epp> In the meantime, grab this iso: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<James_Epp> I've never done my own, but I'm sure you'll pick up xubuntu easy.
<James_Epp> If anyone could help me and my friend here out. We're seeing if it would be possible to have a portable installation of xubuntu (on a flash drive/other means) and then be able to hibernate a session, change to very similar hardware, and load back up from the hibernation. What do you guys think?
<James_Epp> doorp: Tested hibernation, and I could do it successfully provided it was the exact same machine. I can't tell you if it would work with similar models, but it works for an identical machine.
<nyRednek> James_Epp, hibernation like that will likely never work
<James_Epp> nyRednek: Could you provide more explanation?
<nyRednek> James_Epp, well, the resume from hibernation takes place from swap partition or swap file, and if the designator for the swap isn't the same across the board, no dice. another possible point of failure: differences in needed modules, however minor, can bring the restore down
<James_Epp> nyRednek: So you're saying if the root device isn't the same, no luck?
<nyRednek> James_Epp, if the swap device is not the same
<James_Epp> nyRednek: Could you define swap device? I understand swap space/partition, but not device.
<nyRednek> the swap partition's device name in /dev is how i'm defining swap device
<James_Epp> okay
<nyRednek> the hardware between hibernate and awaken must be identical
<nyRednek> at least in that regard
<nyRednek> and the modules loaded, if they conflict with the new hardware, you're going to have prolems
<nyRednek> problems
<James_Epp> What if it was the same model number, but different physical machine? In our instance, two laptops of same model number.
<nyRednek> restore from hibernation literally copies the dump from swap to memory
<nyRednek> James_Epp, in that case, you might be all right
<James_Epp> nyRednek: TY :D
<James_Epp> We'll keep it in mind -- right, doorp? :P
<nyRednek> James_Epp, but any hardware difference, however minor in appearance, can cause a module(driver) conflict with hardware and give you a bad day
<nyRednek> meaning you will be forced to start with a fresh boot
<James_Epp> nyRednek: I kinda expected a situation like that if it were crazy differneces.
<James_Epp> But I thank you for the info!
<nyRednek> James_Epp, since those modules will not only be loaded for the hardware, but will be configured for specific placement of the hardware(same position in bus)
<James_Epp> gotcha, gotcha!
<nyRednek> James_Epp, where loading a fresh boot will probe for where the hardware is(assuming you're talking about a liveusb with some interesting configuration options)
<James_Epp> nyRednek: Yeah, I have a portable pendrive that I bring back and forth between amd and intel systems with basically no issues
<nyRednek> James_Epp, if you're talking about just booting, you typically won't have any issues
<James_Epp> What doorp has here is two similar (I assume identical) laptops in two different areas. He wants to work on stuff on one, go into hibernate, take the drive to the other system, and boot it up back to the same status.
<nyRednek> James_Epp, i made a few liveusb systems with some form of session preservation starting with a minimal ubuntu and building from there
<James_Epp> nyRednek: Fascinating, did you document it?
<nyRednek> James_Epp, well, to be honest, it was already documented...look for "custom ubuntu livecd"
<nyRednek> or "liveusb"
<James_Epp> Thanks!
<nyRednek> you have to install some stuff to build it
<nyRednek> James_Epp, but nothing obscene
<nyRednek> James_Epp, from that, it takes time to build...you'll be working in a fakeroot for a bit to get the packages you want to travel with you
<James_Epp> nyRednek: ok
<nyRednek> James_Epp, again, nothing particularly difficult if you keep documents handy
 * nyRednek needs to do that again...wants to make a gpg/irssi/alpine/tmux/sc/wordgrinder/electrum chip
<nyRednek> no gui at all involved :)
<nyRednek> oh, and links2
<nyRednek> just so i can have a browser
<Gusbatero> Hi all! Is there someone who can help me? :)
<doorp> James_Epp: Hey, I just got back, and read your discussion- thanks a lot!
<doorp> nyRednek: Hey, how are you? Thanks a lot for sheding more insights and gotchas
<nyRednek> doorp, i'm doing ok
<Gusbatero> someone?
<nyRednek> doorp, and np
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, until you state your problem, no, no one can help you
<Gusbatero> ok :)
<doorp> nyRednek: You mentioned livecd, which I don't really understand- I thought livecd was about being able to boot on various types/kinds of hardware, so it's not really my situation? Or maybe by "livecd" you only meant the idea of booting from a portable device?
<nyRednek> doorp, pretty much, yeah...
<nyRednek> doorp, if you're booting from heterogeneous hardware, you'll need the probing abilities of a liveOS version
<Gusbatero> my profile closes when I try to open a video, or try to change something in the configuration, etc, and goes to the login window. It doesn't happen when I enter with the invited profile, for example
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, by your profile, are you referring to your login on your machine?
<Gusbatero> yes
<Gusbatero> i tried to log as Gest and it doesn happen.
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, ok, does that login have sudo powers?
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, ok, you may be having permissions issues
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, there are a few ways you can fix this
<Gusbatero> OK, tell me please
<nyRednek> if it's a permissions issue "sudo chown -Rv user:user /home/user
<nyRednek> of course, no beginning quote, and change all instances of the word "user" with your user's username
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, otherwise, you may need to pull a slash and burn
<nyRednek> that doesn't mean lose your data
<Gusbatero> ok, but, my I do this from gest profile?
<Gusbatero> may I
<Gusbatero> ?
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, no, don't
<Gusbatero> how can I do that?
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, do it from your normal user, in a shell
<Gusbatero> ok, I will try it and let you know
<Gusbatero> what do you mean with "pull a slash and burn"? My english is not so good...
<WLShafor> Hello all
<WLShafor> I'm seeking some helpo
<WLShafor> I just used my last CDR to burn a copy for Xubuntu 6.06.1
<Gusbatero> ok, I will try and come back to let know. Thanks!
<WLShafor> and I want to upgrade to the newest release
<WLShafor> any way I can do this?
<bazhang> WLShafor, yes
<bazhang> get the latest iso, and reinstall
<WLShafor> when I go to Applications/System/Update Manager I'm not able to get the 6.10 upgrade :(
<bazhang> use a usb stick
<WLShafor> I do not have any CDR's
<WLShafor> how do I upgrade using a USB?
<bazhang> thats good, as you can use a usb stick
<bazhang> download the iso
<WLShafor> k
<bazhang> burn to usb
<bazhang> overwrite the 6.06 system completely
<WLShafor> what app works best inside Xubuntu 6.06.1 for making usb bootable iso?
<bazhang> none
<WLShafor> so download newest release and just drag & drop the image tile to the usb stick?
<bazhang> not quite
<bazhang> there are tools to do it with
<WLShafor> such as?
<bazhang> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> you will need another system for this to work, I suspect
<WLShafor> hm...
<WLShafor> thanks ill try my best I hope I can get to update I only have 1 laptop and a iPhone :\
<WLShafor> and right now running Xubuntu 6.06.1
<krytarik> WLShafor, just use "dd" for that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<Gusbatero> Hi nyRednek! I'm back!
<nyRednek> Gusbatero, did that help?
<Gusbatero> I had a problem with "chmod". It tells that ":" is wrong. Could you repeat what I have to write?
<nyRednek> oh, chown...that was my fault
<Gusbatero> :)
<Gusbatero> ?
<Gusbatero> OK. Is there someone who can help me? I was chating with nyRednek but he went out.
<Unit193> What was the problem?  I see something about your profile logging out when you play a video?
<Gusbatero> hi Unit193!
<Gusbatero> yes, not only with videos, also when I try to change something in my configuration, or open a shell, its very strange...
<Unit193> Indeed, what's /var/log/Xorg.0.log or ~/.xsession-errors say right after?  Did you happen to nuke ~/.cache/
<Gusbatero> now I am in my profile yet. Do you want me to put this in a shell to see what says?
<Gusbatero> Unit193, are you there?
<Unit193> Yes.  The first two are files, you should check them next time your session logs out.
<Gusbatero> how can I check it when I am in the login window? I' sorry but I don't know
<Unit193> Drop to a TTY and login there, CTRL+ALT+F1
<Unit193> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Gusbatero> OK, thank you Unit. I have to go offline now. I will try to do that tomorrow. Thank you for your help!!!
<xubuntu437> d
<lesbian_green> hi, i got a problem: when i boot my xubuntu system and i enter the password, the desktop won't load and i can't do anything. The only "solution" i found so far: when i first enter a wrong password and get the confirmation that it wasn't right, and then type in the correct password, the desktop loads and i can use my system, any ideas how i can fix that? btw, i'm new to linux.
<cfhowlett> lesbian_green, I'd reset the password
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lesbian_green> ok thx so far, i'll give it a try
<nasir> hi my vlc crashes when i put it in full screen. my brightness can also not decrease. moreover what app can i use to save power.
<baizon> nasir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<nasir> baizon thanks. by the way how do i send a private message
<baizon> nasir: what program do you use?
<Sysi> I think /msg person is universal
<nasir> baizon: Xchat
<baizon> nasir: right click on nick and "Open dialog window"
<baizon> or type: /msg <nickname> <message>
<Xyverz> can somebody tell me where the xfce/xubuntu startup applications config file is located? For some reason, Conky is starting up twice. It's pretty annoying.
<Sysi> settings -> sessions and startup, there's autostart, but session manager can autostart applications too
<Xyverz> Is there a text config file for it? I need to find out why Conky is starting twice, and the GUI only shows conky in there once.
<Xyverz> hmm. it appears to only do it on first boot. subsequent logins don't have this problem.
<GridCube> check that you dont have stored sessions for xfce, maybe that is restoring conky before the autostart of applications¿?
<nasir> how do i install adobe flash player.tar.gz?
<torax> nasir: you can get flashplugin-installer from repos
<torax> or was it flashplugin-nonfree
<xubuntu699> d
<xubuntu487> hello /ciao
<xubuntu487> 'm trying to instal xubuntu into usb stick (32gb). Do i really need the swap partition? my pc has 8 gb ram
<Sysi> no absolutely necessary, but it also doesn't need to be as big as your RAM if you're not gonna enable hibernation
<xubuntu487> the point is: my first try 16gb root partition 16gb swap... but xubunto was totally slow, almost inusable. I tought it was the swap file on the usb 2.0, so i'm trying a new installation without the swap partition
<xubuntu487> 'm doing it right?
<Sysi> I'm inclined to think it's the root on usb2 stick that makes it slow
<xubuntu487> i followe a guide on ubuntu page. what do you suggest me?
<Sysi> though after using it for a while it should be faster because everything is cached
<xubuntu487> I'd like to have the system into a usb stick
<Sysi> I suggest usb3 if your mobo has it or another hard disk if you don't want to change your windows partition
<xubuntu487> mmmm this means that's xubuntu cant really load smootly from an usb 2.0? it's a pity :\
<Sysi> with enough tweaking it probably could..
<xubuntu487> can you suggest me a guide ?
<Sysi> sorry, not really
<xubuntu487> thank u anyway :)
<xubuntu487> reboot
<xubuntu024> I need a little help. Qbittorrent stopped opening after clicking on a magnet link. A new issue! Any help would be appreciated.
<xubuntu024> The popup nototification with open torrent with Qbittorrent is blank and says choose application to open torrent. I'm stumped as to what to do.
<GridCube> do you have more than one torrent manager?
<GridCube> if you do its better to remove it, maybe do a sudo apt-get install qbittorrent --reinstall
<xubuntu024> No. Qbittorrent only. Been using Xubuntu for a month now, and anomalies like this keep coming up.
<GridCube> weird
<xubuntu024> I uninstalled in Software Center (Remove). Reinstalled, rebooted. Still no automatic dwnld of torrents.
<GridCube> the magnet link asociation can be made from the firefox settings, you choose with what to open the link from there
<GridCube> you can also open teh mimetype editor and check that its configured properly to torrents
<GridCube> though i don think you can setup .magnet there
<xubuntu024> Wierd. I just now copied link on webpage. In File > Add link to torrent>auto pasted magnet link... worked. Not automatic though. Man!
<xubuntu024> Hmm. why does Bansee sound better than Clementine playin' music?
<foggy> yuo touch my ta-la-la,my din-din-don)
<mutzs> 1
<Gusbatero> Hi all! I have a strange problem. My profiles closes to the log window when I try to do something...
<Gusbatero> No one here? :(
<Gusbatero> Hi! Is there someone who can help me with my problem?
<Miningdude> Gusbatero: Depending on the question. You might just want to ask the question and be patient while people come and go from the channel.
<Gusbatero> OK Miningdude. Thanks. Those are my first times here! I didn't know
<Miningdude> Gusbatero: No problem! We all learn in time. Again, just ask and someone should be with you eventually. I, sadly, am not probably able to help.
<Gusbatero> Ok. So I will be here for a time and wait for someone who can help me. Thank you very much!
<Miningdude> Gusbatero: Again, just ask. :P
<Gusbatero> OK. My problem is that, when I do something like open a video, or try to change a configuration of start or open a shell, my user profile closes and shows the log window. When I enter it opens some programs that were opened before
<Gusbatero> like it repeats a saved profile
<Gusbatero> ok. It seems is solved! I erased saved sessions and now it works fine! Hope this lasts!
<xubuntu514> ballz
<xubuntu514> zllab 'o ballz
<xubuntu514> Fish tank chat ?
<xubuntu514> Must be waterlogged, everybody's got wood.
<xubuntu514> nubuntu is better
#xubuntu 2013-07-02
<xubuntu904> Hi, when I start ubuntu (xubuntu) on laptop screen on my laptop becomes much darker. This effect is permanent – to bring the light back I must reset BIOS settings to default – can someone help me how to solve this problem, pls?
<xubuntu904> This effect started straight away in installation process
<baizon> xubuntu904: what hardware specs do you have?
<xubuntu904> sry, problem fixed - that was GRUB problem
<baizon> :)
<xubuntu904> sudo sed "s/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\)\"\"/\1\"acpi_­osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor\"/" /etc/default/grub -i
<xubuntu904> that worked
<cfhowlett> xubuntu904, nicely done
<cowbacon> Hi, I just wanted to say 'Thank you' to all the developers of Xubuntu. I recently tried Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu minimal install + download XFCE manually and I just gotta say "WoW". You guys did one awesome job. I love Xubuntu
<earl2> I'd like to code a get-rich-quick web app with subscribers with someone (on the lean startup model, i.e. with a small lean startup company behind it).  I do code.
<lderan> earl2: this is a support channel :)
<earl2> lderan - I thought it was just general-interest chat channel on IRC :)
<lderan> there is #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support related matters, but i don't know how successful you will be in getting interest
<supernoob> Hello. I need to know if a cpu frequency can be easily set automatically at every bootup. I want it to always run at lowest possible step. I know cpufrequtils works and sets it, but can that be easily automated by adding a line of code somewhere. Can I make it run very early during boot.. Also, I cant find the question mark, lol. Thanks in advance!
<koegs> supernoob: i think /etc/rc.local would be a good place for hat
<koegs> *that
<GridCube> supernoob: wont your bios have a clock setting?
<GridCube> some have
<supernoob> Thank you both. As I understand, simply putting the command in /etc/rc.local will be as if I went to Terminal and typed it manually at every bootup (questionmark) And the bios setting is very relevant to me since the bios seems to have jump between the actual MHz of each core and 2x that. Which means overheating. And I cant edit it (thats hp) and flashes have not solved it. So I need an in-OS workaround. If /etc/rc.local does it, 
<xubuntu119> hello?
<baizon> hi xubuntu119
<craigbass1976> I've got some weird packet issues.  I'm only having problems with one PC, using different NICs, switch ports, and cables.  Same stuff on other boxes has no trouble.  A livecd in this box also has no trouble -- I'm on Xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu083> Hello, I installed Xubuntu 12.10 as a VM under Hyper-V in windows 8 pro 64. The installation works fine the only problem being I have no wifi internet access. I didn't try direct cable connection but I really want wifi. I created the external virtual switch. My other windows VM easily connect to internet but when I repeat the same steps with Ubuntu, I have no luck. It is my first time using linux, may be I missed something obvio
<GridCube> that would be a hyper-v problem wouldnt it?
<bekks> xubuntu083: You cant directly use wifi in Hyper-V.
<bekks> xubuntu083: You can present a virtualized (cabled) interface to the vm, which in fact uses the host wifi connection.
<xubuntu083> That's what I do to get wifi internet from windows VM in Hyper-V (external virtual switch) and I do connect the xubuntu VM to that switch but it won't see internet unlike my windows VM... :(
<Sysi> reboot the guest adn if possible the host too
<xubuntu083> Yes I did reboot more than once...
<GridCube> xubuntu083: maybe change the virtual network adapter in hyper-v
<bekks> xubuntu083: Are the network settings correct, in the guest?
<xubuntu083> The guest only sees a wired network connection with automatic IPv4 and IPv6 detection
<bekks> xubuntu083: Yes. Just like I told you initially.
<xubuntu083> But it still won't access internet
<bekks> xubuntu083: Did you check the IP settings in the guest?
<xubuntu083> IPv4: automatic (DHCP) and IPv6: automatic
<GridCube> that should be
<GridCube> xubuntu083: try changing the virtual adapter on the hyper-v setting for that virtual machine
<bekks> xubuntu083: So which IP does the guest have?
<bekks> xubuntu083: Thats what I mean by "check the address settings".
<xubuntu083> it has no IPv4 address and the IPv6 address is 2002:b8a0:9b24:0:1077:d413:49f7:c1c6/64
<xubuntu083> there is only one possible virtual adapter on Hyper-V as far as I can see...
<bekks> xubuntu083: So there is no configured IP address. Fix it, and you will reach the internet.
<xubuntu083> OK, I manualy entered the ipv4 address, netmask, gateway, and DNS server. It seems to accept what I enter cause I can see those values in connection information but I still cannot connect with firefox.
<bekks> "it accepts it" does not mean it makes any sense.
<bekks> Which IP/netmask/gateway did you enter?
<bekks> And which networking mode do you use for the interface in the settings of hyper-v?
<xubuntu083> the one I found with ipconfig /all
<bekks> The same IP?
<bekks> Ten it cant work, since its a duplicate IP address then.
<xubuntu083> networking mode??? external
<bekks> So finally tell us the settings.
<xubuntu083> I'm suppose to make up an IPv4 address?
<bekks> Of course.
<bekks> How do you expect networking to be working? :)
<xubuntu083> Sorry, rooky in this side... I thought it used the host address since it was accessing internet through it.
<bekks> Thats a duplicate IP and will inhibit internet access from the host, too. :)
<xubuntu274> Sorry for leaving like that, I restarted my xubuntu VM and I got a bleu screen in windows when trying internet in the VM
<bekks> xubuntu274: Then you have an issue for ##windows
<xubuntu274> never ends...
<xubuntu274> I changed the IP from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.10.1. Same for the gateway. It is still not working but I least, firefox take a lot more time to tell me...
<bekks> xubuntu274: And which IP and which gateway does your host have?
<bekks> You cant randomly select addresses. :)
<xubuntu274> Oh wait... from the website whatismyip I get 184.160.155.36 but it is nowhere to be found in ipconfig which gives me IPv4:192.168.1.1 for the Ethernet card.. I think I'm confused now...
<xubuntu274> oups IPv4:192.168.1.106
<bekks> Dont mix external WAN IP and internal LAN IP.
<bekks> Please answer my question above.
<xubuntu274> Host: IPv4 192.168.1.106 and Gateway 192.168.1.1
<bekks> So 192.168.10.... will never work in your guest.
<bekks> Assign an IP from the 192.168.1.0 network.
<xubuntu274> I take 192.168.1.0 for both IPv4 and gateway or only IPv4?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> 192.168.1.0 is a network address. Dont use it as IP address for host/guest
<bekks> 192.168.1.1 is your gateway, .106 is your host. Choose another.
<bekks> Ansd set the same gateway as on your host.
<xubuntu274> OK then on the VM I used IPv4 192.168.1.0 et Gateway 192.168.1.1 but firefox cannot connect to server... may be I should reboot...
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Set a correct IP address. Do not use 192.168.1.0
<xubuntu274> Ok then I don't know how to assign an IP from the 192.168.1.0 network... not sure what it means...
<bekks> Choose from these: 192.168.1.2-105 and 192.168.107-254
<Sysi> if xubuntu says it's connected you have address correctly, I'd try dhcp and then ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<xubuntu274> My god!!! is works now!!!! on the vm IPv4 192.168.1.11 and gateway 192.168.1.1..... I don't know how to thank you!
<Sysi> (reading more backlog, dhcp failed)
<bekks> Sysi: ack.
<rconway> hello
<TDO|Aquina> hy
<xubuntu274> Well bekks... Live long and prosper! you made my day!
<bekks> xubuntu274: You're welcome, earthling ;)
<bkerensa> Does Xubuntu not use lightdm?
<knome> uses
<bkerensa> knome: hmm the login looks significantly different from the lightdm login Ubuntu has
<Sysi> it's called theming ;)
<knome> bkerensa, that ^
<bkerensa> knome: how come on Ubuntu if one installs xubuntu-desktop the lightdm theming then looks Xubuntu + Awesomesauce but not when just a clean install of Xubuntu alone?
<knome> i'm not sure i follow
<Sysi> awesomesauce is opinion dependant (I don't know what you mean it looks/works like)
<Unit193> knome: Basically, "I don't like the default theme."
<Sysi> in lightdm you can change the greeter and the background image, separately
<Sysi> in gtk-greeter you can also change the theme it uses
<Unit193> bkerensa: Install unity-greeter and you'll be fine.
<bkerensa> Unit193: why can there not be xubuntu-greeter
<bkerensa> ;p
<knome> bkerensa, patches are welcome.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I love that phrase
<Sysi> unity greeter has some downsides, for example it's unusable if same machine has 300 users
<bkerensa> Unit193: hah unity-greeter also installs every scope and webapps
<bkerensa> pfft
<Unit193> Part of the reason it's junk.
<SonikkuAmerica> Junk for Xubuntu users anyway :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Who needs unity-greeter when there's lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<Sysi> I wouldn't need lightdm if tty autologin wasn't such a mess without sysv
<Sysi> (truth be told it was a mess with centos 6 and sysv)
#xubuntu 2013-07-03
<dunpeal> Is there a way to cycle hidden windows?
<dunpeal> I disabled them from appearing in the regular task switcher, but can I someone still access them through the keyboard?
<dunpeal> s/someone/somehow/
<llldino> Hey guys, ld appreciate some help on this one. I've recently updated Ubuntu LTS 12.04, and my nvidia driver is only giving me one resolution setting. I've done nvidia-setting and the driver says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." i've done this and nothing changes.
<kingnick42> I'm running Xubuntu 13.04, and my wifi is really slow and buggy
<kingnick42> I have not had this issue with Xubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 13.04, LMDE, or all the other distros I've tried
<kingnick42> my wireless card is an Intel  Centrino Wireless-N 100
<kingnick42> Any ideas?
<psycho_oreos> Either a newer kernel driver and/or (possibly) microcode issue. Though bandwidth regression is somewhat well known.
<kingnick42> That went a little over my head....what fix should I try?
<psycho_oreos> Technically it shouldn't be an issue if you had no issues with Ubuntu 13.04 as it is the same version as Xubuntu 13.04 minus the desktop layout. Hmm, maybe heavy bandwidth usage throughout the day?
<psycho_oreos> Disregard what I said, just noticed you mentioned you had no issues with Ubuntu 13.04. It's virtually the same as Xubuntu 13.04 minus the default DE/WM package.
<kingnick42> Yea, that's why I found it odd. Its been like this ever since Xubuntu 13.04  was installed though. Plugging in an ethernet always results in nice, fast, reliable internet.
<kingnick42> The network is a private wifi, with about 5 devices connected. An ipod, right next to my computer, works fine while my computer doesn't.
<psycho_oreos> Not that private wifi matters, it's moreso to do with nearby networks and potential other interferences that can matter.
<kingnick42> 2 other wifi networks are detected. Which hasn't changed from when I first put linux on
<psycho_oreos> In other words at this point in time I do not think the computer is being the issue, let alone Xubuntu.
<psycho_oreos> Hmm, no heavy traffic at this time and you are still getting poor connectivity?
<kingnick42> just did a speedtest. On wifi, I got 0.46 down, and 0.49 up. On ethernet, I got 6.71 down, and 1.04 up
<kingnick42> I'll boot into Kubuntu 13.04, and run a speedtest from wifi, on a live usb. I'll be back :)
<deckard_> hello. i took a pic with a camera phone and then downloaded it from my email. is there a way to tell what metadata it has before posting it online?
<deckard_> privacy concern
<holstein> deckard_: take a look at it before you send it
<deckard_> ya what do i look at and how?
<deckard_> right click  properties?
<holstein> deckard_: i literally just look at what i want, when im concerned
<deckard_> i want to make sure they dont get my address from any possiblemetadata
<deckard_> understand/
<holstein> deckard_: nothing i hear about on an IRC channel would make me feel personally safe
<deckard_> ok,ty
<kingnick42> yep, no problems on Kubuntu 13.04. Its just Xubuntu
<holstein> kingnick42: xubuntu 13.04? with the same upgrades applied?
<kingnick42> yep. Xubuntu 13.04
<kingnick42> Fully up to date.
<holstein> kingnick42: same kernel versions?
<kingnick42> holstein - yes
<holstein> kingnick42: so, what do you think it is? the network managers?
<kingnick42> holstein - I really have no idea.
<holstein> kingnick42: its literally the same sources, so its something to do with the config, or the software version of something
<kingnick42> holstein - its pretty much a vanilla install. I've installed chrome, workrave, and replaced xfwm4 with gala
<kingnick42> that's it
<holstein> kingnick42: im not saying you broke it.. im just saying, xubuntu *is* kubuntu *is* ubuntu.. the same sources
<holstein> kingnick42: so, somewhere something is either a different version or package or config
<kingnick42> holstein - I know, that's what's got me confused.
<holstein> kingnick42: it will be up to you though, since you have that hardware, and can test
<holstein> i would just load up 12.04 and not worry about it.. casually run a few live CD's and try and sort out what is going on
<xubuntu271> ciaoooo
<xubuntu271> c'è qualche italiano in linea??
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sysi> they should also know something about xubuntu
<nomad> Is xfce closer to gnome 2 than mate?
<Sysi> no
<nomad> Is it faster than mate?
<Sysi> it might use less RAM
<nomad> All right thanks
<xubuntu229> hi guys.  wondering if anybody can point me in the right direction. replaced xp w/ubuntu 12.04 on an old compaq presario 5000 but can't get the wireless working. updated drivers and other updates but no go.
<xubuntu229> everything else seems to be working fine other than that though.  when connecting via wired connection internet works just fine, but not picking up any wifi networks at all in connections..
<xubuntu229> appreciate any help/pointin me to where i can find problem solving/solutions!  :)
<xubuntu366> omg irc works during xubuntu install..
<ericbutters> hello. does someone know why ncurses shows wrong colors in default xubuntu 12,04 installation? see here for the kconfig menu: http://s11.postimg.org/duhzf5d1v/bozukrenkler.png
<ericbutters> anyone has problem with strange ncurses color in xubuntu 12.04?
<koegs> i think this comes from the terminals color scheme, try the same with plain xterm or terminator or any other terminal
<ericbutters> koegs you are right. it is a xfce4-terminal issue. xterm works.
<ericbutters> what can i do?
<Sysi> set colors the way you want them in terminal's preferences
<ericbutters> i will try
<Sysi> removing color lines from ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc sets then to xfce defaults instead of xubuntu defaults
<Sysi> s/then/them
<Sysi> (removing that file resets to xubuntu defaults)
<ericbutters> Sysi thank you, that solved my issue..
<Hexasoft> hello
<Hexasoft> I have a strange problem: I installed my laptop ~2 weeks ago with the last xubuntu. Under my xfce session I get crashes
<Hexasoft> it happens when I close several terminals (xfce4-terminal).
<Hexasoft> I close them and suddenly I'm ejected from my session and back to the login screen
<Hexasoft> I never changed the sources for apt, so only using "normal" packages
<Hexasoft> any idea? The crash report (when I log in again) talks about SIGSEV, mostly in xfce4-terminal but also in pidgin (one time)
<kRush> any ideas why my update indicator would just disappear after a short while when there are new updates?
<red6m> after updating to chromium 28 - chromium browser added normal window borders that were absent before. Any way to remove them?
<red6m> duhh. nvermind. unchecked "Use system title bar and borders" checkbox. all set.
<Guest31359> I cannot get xubuntu live cd to boot toram.  I tried inputting toram before and after the --
<Guest31359> I cannot get xubuntu live cd to boot toram.
<nantou> how do I find access icons with thunar?
<nantou> or any oder file manager?
<elfy> access icons? what do you mean ?
<nantou> elfy, transmission doesnt open any magnet link since a week ago and I dont know why, Im now looking for it on thunar, I dont know where to start looking
<GridCube> looking for what?
<GridCube> nantou: if you want to edit the mimetypes you should be able to do that from the mimetype editor from the settings manager
<GridCube> also you can force firefox to open magnet links with any program you want
<GridCube> also you can try to --reinstall transmission
<xubuntu382> can i seek for a help from anyone?
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu382
<ubottu> xubuntu382: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> xubuntu382: of course :)
<xubuntu382> well its kind of a long questions. i wish you could help me i'm an IT student. so this are my questions about the Xubuntu my i seek for your help please i need some information regarding some of this questions:  1. background study of the OS 2. Components of the OS 3. Structure of the OS 4. System and application system supported 5. system software 6. application software 7. process management 8. memory management 9. file syste
<nantou> GridCube, I cannot locate neither magnet nor transmission in the mimetypes menu
<GridCube> nantou: then its a firefox setting
<GridCube> xubuntu382: :) would you please move your questions to #xubuntu-offtopic there you can get a more relaxed converstation about your inquieries
<xubuntu382> ok sir. thank you.
<nantou> GridCube, odd, I have to right click and copy the magnet link for transmission to recognize it
<nantou> GridCube, I have been experiencing some problems in the last days, I believe it could be related to a lack of free space. In at least 1 occasion I had 0 bytes of free space
<nantou> your feedback is welcomed
<GridCube> nantou: thats probably creating some conflicts somewhere, but i dont really know
<GridCube> though i try to always have a good chunk of freespace
<nantou> very odd, because last time I run out of space all my schat favorite channels were lost, that didnt happen this time
<nantou> anyhow thanks GridCube
<GridCube> it seems like many people is having problems with magnet links
<Xyverz> where does xubuntu keep its xorg.conf file? The one I've put in /etc/X11/ doesn't seem to be doing much good.
<pleia2> you put it in the right place
<well_laid_lawn> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what confs it's reading
<Xyverz> ok, thanks. Will take a look there.
<well_laid_lawn>  /etc/X11 is the place for a xorg.conf still
<Xyverz> Huh. looks like it's using that config. Go figure.
<Xyverz> We'll see what happens next time I reboot this laptop.
<Xyverz> thanks again!
<xubuntu165> I have downloaded Xubuntu 4 times now from different servers and the md5 sums never match the example. They all match each other though. Is there a better means of downloading?
<holstein> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<holstein> xubuntu165: well. specifically downloading via a torrent
<xubuntu165> OK, I'm not well versed in torrents lately so I was just using the downloader in Firefox. I'll give the torrent a try.
<Unit193> xubuntu165: Where'd you pull up the md5sum?
<xubuntu165> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - downloading 12.04.2, although I also tried 13.04 yesterday
<xubuntu165> downloading the .iso from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/
<xubuntu165> All md5 sums of downloads match each other, but not the reference
<Unit193> xubuntu165: The first one is Ubuntu, the second is Xubuntu.
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<xubuntu165> OK, that solves it. Sorry I missed that in following the links. Many thanks!
<nantou> how do I know if my xubuntu is encrypted?
<holstein> nantou: did you do anything to encrypt it?
<nantou> holstein, I think not
<Unit193> xubuntu165: Sure.
<xubuntu072> hi, I need some help configuring grub2. I don't get any entry to my system. Using Xubuntu 13.04. I have started my system using the grub super disk. Could someone tell me how to configure the Grub text file or anything to help me solve this?
<GridCube> xubuntu072, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xubuntu072> GridCube: That was a big file, 500mb..
<dunpeal> How can I get Parole to play .aac files?
#xubuntu 2013-07-04
<Unit193> dunpeal: Think gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg will do it.
<dunpeal> "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version."
<GridCube> xubuntu072, did you read the wiki?  you dont "need" to download the iso, you can just install boot-repair in any live session
<hsnmonster> hi , everybody
<dunpeal> Unit193: sorry, it's working, thanks! :)
<Unit193> Heh, sure.
<dunpeal> strangely, Parole (and Gmusicbrowser) wouldn't play a file foo.aac, but did play it when renamed foo.m4a
<dunpeal> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Unit193> file -i foo.m4a  see what that says.
<leor> hi
<xubuntu642> Hello
<xubuntu642> Just installed xubuntu :D
<xubuntu359> hi all!
<xubuntu359> I have a trouble to connect to my computer an the port 4567, but a have allowed this port in ufw?
<nukke> question: i just moved to i3wm on 13.04, and was wondering what wireless manager xubuntu uses, or how to access it from the terminal
<xubuntu359> problem is solved, it doesn't depend on xubuntu...
<Unit193> nukke: network-manager-gnome nm-tool is a commandline application.
<nukke> thanks Unit193, nm-applet worked
<Unit193> That's the applet, yep.
<nukke> is there a way to use nm-tool to connect to a specific signal? nm-tool displays all the available connections, and highlights the one i'm connected atm
<nukke> the applet looks rather ugly on the taskbar
<Unit193> Ugly as in "There's something on my taskbar I don't like." or as in "My theme is messed up, thus making the icon look terrible."?
<Unit193> There's nmcli, but I've never used it.
<nukke> the former. it's a graphical icon, and the rest of the i3bar is pure text. it looks rather out of place.
<nukke> it's not really that distracting, but i'd prefer it to keep it as clean as possible.
<nukke> hmm, when i close the terminal window with with i opened nm-applet, it also closes the applet. i guess i could connect to a signal, and then close the applet. thanks again Unit193, hehe
<Unit193> Sure.
<lwizardl> hello
<cfhowlett> lwizardl, greetings
<lwizardl> is there a way to export or save the display settings? what I want to do is take my working resolutions and then be able to add them back later if not detected as the same
<well_laid_lawn> why would they not be detected again? Normally X is pretty good at that
<lwizardl> Well when I installed the mythbuntu disc it seems to not find a resolution that both displays could use. but when I do a vanilla xubuntu install it finds 1024x768 but one does 75.1hz and the other at 60hz.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, is there any grub config GUI ? I have Xubunu + MS windows, but it autoloads xubuntu
<XATRIX> I'd like to make MS windows by default
<cfhowlett> !grub2|XATRIX, you can edit grub settings
<ubottu> XATRIX, you can edit grub settings: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<XATRIX> cfhowlett: i've read the second link you provided me with, but still can't find anything that declares default entry of os autoprober
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, I've never done it, but you can edit the grub priority settings.  lemme look for the link
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<XATRIX> Ok, let's investigate a bit
<XATRIX> This guide applies only to systems using grub (aka grub legacy, where menu.lst exists) and not grub-pc (aka grub2, where menu.lst doesn't exist).
<XATRIX> It doesn't compatible with autoprober script
<XATRIX> that grub2 uses
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, errr.  right.  looking for the grub2 version ...
<cfhowlett> XATRIX, I believe this is the relevant version http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<XATRIX> cfhowlett: yes, it works! i've made it thanks a lot!
<Unhammer> how do I clear gnome-keyring credentials? (or, "lock the keyring" again)
<Unhammer> e.g. with gpg-agent I just send sighup to the agent process and it flushes the cache
<Unhammer> but man gnome-keyring-daemon says nothing about anything
<xubuntu151> hi all
<xubuntu151> is there a way to remove the buttons sometimes blue sometimes white on the right hand side that show you which workspace you are in?
<xubuntu151> These buttons are at the bottom on the desktop
<koegs> right click -> remove
<xubuntu151> I have tried to right click and no menu comes up
<xubuntu151> I have even removed the bottom panel
<xubuntu151> This is on Xubuntu 13.04
<koegs> can you show a screenshot?
<xubuntu151> how would I send a screen shot I am chatting via a web browser
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu151> The default is the blue circles at the bottom on the right hand side
<cfhowlett> xubuntu151, use the imagebin link
<koegs> the latest version of the screenshot tool that comes with xubuntu has a built-in upload
<knome> koegs, that requires being a registered user in zimagez though
<xubuntu151> can not upload the image to a url
<Unhammer> xubuntu151,  you can also right-click on a clear area of the panel, select Panel→Panel settings (or something), and remove it from the Elements tab
<cor_r> someone here using Voyager?
<Unit193> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cor_r> -.-
<xubuntu151> no elements panel and the top panel is panel 0 and there is only one panel
<tmrmlk> Привет всем!
<tmrmlk> По-русски говорящие есть тут?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ru | tmrmlk
<ubottu> tmrmlk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tmrmlk> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<tmrmlk> What to do?
<tmrmlk> n00b here ^_^
<holstein> tmrmlk: identify
<tmrmlk> How?
<holstein> !register | tmrmlk
<ubottu> tmrmlk: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * twbc_sound is installing XUbuntu       *again!*
<AceBlock_> Is this the english support channel of Xubuntu ?
<pleia2> yes
<AceBlock_> I have a problem with the installation process of Xubuntu in a old notebook...
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<xubuntu547> hello
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu547> I am contemplating installing xubuntu on an old pentium III laptop...anyone know the minimum hardware requirements?
<Rayonant> They can be found here http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<holstein> xubuntu547: try it live.. though, you might prefer something lighter.. lubuntu, puppylinux, bodhi... how much memory does the machine have?
<Unit193> xubuntu547: You are free to try it, but I wouldn't myself.  Have you checked out AntiX such?
<holstein> +1 antiX as well, for light
<xubuntu547> 320MB
<xubuntu547> Thanks, I will check out antiX
<xubuntu547> I was hoping to get edubuntu too for the kids.  Do you guys know if antiX has any educational apps?
<Unit193> You can try anything you like, but I wouldn't even try Lubuntu on that.
<holstein> there is a puppy linux that is supposed to be ubuntu based, and compaitible
<holstein> xubuntu547: i would just try whatever distro works well on that hardware, and get the apps that are in the edubuntu system running on there, which should be in most any repo
<Unit193> Oh, I meant to say that AntiX is Debian based, so has the use of the Debian repos.
<holstein> and, i would think all of those app would be in the debian repos
<xubuntu547> sweet
<xubuntu547> thanks for your help...been out of the linux scene for a while. Anyone still use gentoo?
<holstein> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<holstein> xubuntu547: this is the official xubuntu support channel.. see http://www.gentoo.org/ or offtopic
<xubuntu547> no worries...was a rhetorical question.
<xubuntu547> thanks again for your help
<xubuntu547> l8r
<Unit193> Sure.
<leei> hi all
<leei> how would I remove the blue circles on the right near the bottom of the screen and this shows you which workspace that you are currently using or in.
<Edgarx> hello
<Edgarx> how are you ?
<Edgarx> someone may help me ?
<David-A> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<David-A> Edgarx: thera are plenty of people here, but we are shy and say nothing. Unless someone asks a question which we all then will be eager to answer.
<Edgarx> I have a error with automonting in Xubuntu and I have to use mode command for mounting devices
<Edgarx> when I want to use a pendrive  I have to mount it manually
<bekks> Which error?
<Edgarx> I do clic in mount and open and this don't mount it but It open a windows like preferences to thunar
<Edgarx> do you want a capture to the windows ?
<bekks> Well, we need to know whats in that window :)
<Sysi> what xubuntu version and what format is the pendrive, fat32?
<Edgarx> the version is 13.04 and this happens with others devices like: CD, PEN, HDD
<Edgarx> I only can mount device with terminal or fstab file
<Edgarx> tihs is tedious
<Edgarx> this*
<Edgarx> when I try to mount in mode grafic this is what show me
<Edgarx> http://es.zimagez.com/zimage/capturamontado.php
<Edgarx> maybe only I have this problem I do not know
<Edgarx> Excuse me my lack of vocabulary I am from Spain
<David-A> Edgarx: can you mount and open the device from the Places menu?
<David-A> Edgarx: will it appear in the Places menu?
<Edgarx> this option show me but when I use it only apparents this  http://es.zimagez.com/zimage/capturamontado.php
<David-A> Edgarx: That is preferences (or settings) for the file manager (Thunar).
<David-A> Edgarx: if the removable device does not show in Places menu, or does not open when you want to, see settings (or preferences) for Removable Drives And Media
<Edgarx> I know that It is preferences of thunar but It should not apperans when I try to mount a device
<Edgarx> because the device appears in Places menu however when I try to mount a device show me that windows of preferences thunar
<David-A> Edgarx: that is strange. does the settings for Removable Drives And Media look normal?
<Edgarx> I did know you question sorry
<Edgarx> did not *
<Edgarx> I did not understand your question
<Edgarx> *
<ntzrmtthihu777> question. while removing schroot and debootstrap from my install (had them to compile 32bit wine with a special patch for starcraft <3) I accidentally deleted (among others) my ~/Music folder. now, this actually has no contents because I keep my music on my samba server and it wasnt mounted at the time, but after creating a new ~/Music folder and correcting ~/.gtk-bookmarks and ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs it still only shows the generic
<ntzrmtthihu777> I suppose I should actually as a question, lol. How do I fix this? I just tried gtk-update-icon-cache
<David-A> Edgarx: there is a setting for Removable Drives And Media. does it look normal? especially, Auto-run and Auto-open are disabled?
<Edgarx> I don't know that setting is that
<Edgarx> In places only apparens mount or mount and open And when I do click in open only show me the windows of preference's thunar
<ntzrmtthihu777> nevermind, just ran thunar -q and it restored itself.
<Edgarx> how I can solve it ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Edgarx: could you repeat your question? I just came on channel and may be able to help
<Edgarx> How can I solve my problem with automount of devices ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Edgarx: what kind of devices? and is your problem that they do not automount, or that they do?
<Edgarx> all external devices
<ntzrmtthihu777> all external devices what?
<Edgarx> when I try to mount devices in places menu appears this http://es.zimagez.com/zimage/capturamontado.php
<David-A> Edgarx: I have problem installing spaninsh in my test vm, can you try guess what Setting for Removable Devices would be called on your system?
<Edgarx> so I have to mount devices in termianal or command mode
<ntzrmtthihu777> Edgarx: open the xfce menu (button in top right, normally), click the top icon, and then the top icon in that.
<Edgarx> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't where is that could you say me again
<Edgarx> I do not know *
<ntzrmtthihu777> Applicacions > Settings > Settings Manager
<Edgarx> this http://es.zimagez.com/zimage/setings.php ?
<David-A> Edgarx: in spanish the settings seems to be called Dispositivos Y Soportes Extraibles
<Edgarx> Ok already I know where is what you say me
<ntzrmtthihu777> Edgarx: better yet, just press alt+f2 and do this command xfce4-settings-manager
<ntzrmtthihu777> or better even than that, thunar-volman-settings
<ntzrmtthihu777> David-A: because, correct me if I'm wrong, no matter the locale commands remain the same?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Edgarx: should be a section about removeable devices. check the settings in there.
<Edgarx> ok
<Edgarx> and now ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> there should be automount options, check them.
<Edgarx> apparently everything is in order
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, if there is no solution there I don't know what to say.
<Edgarx> Ok surely it is solve reinstalling the system thank you
<David-A> Edgarx: if you login as Guest, or any other user, is the problem the same?
<Edgarx> I do not know
<Edgarx> I do not test it
<David-A> Edgarx: (if you re-install the system you probably want to keep /home. if the problem is in /home, it will remain after a re-install)
<David-A> Edgarx: (by trying login as guest and it works, then it is likely the problem is a dot-file in your /home)
<Edgarx> with other user do not show me in places the devices for mount
<ntzrmtthihu777> maybe he's not part of the fuser group?
<Edgarx> maybe
<Edgarx> I have much sleep thanks for everything good night all take care
<ntzrmtthihu777> welp, I solved my issue, so I'm off. later #xubuntu, great being a part of thie :P
#xubuntu 2013-07-05
<dirtydaw1> ,
<krozus> hi all
<krozus> i run xubuntu raring 13.04
<krozus> extra hiting shutdowns my laptop
<krozus> the extra hiting is due often to adobe flash player use
<ObrienDave> "hiting"? you mean heating? as in getting too hot?
<krozus> yep
<krozus> sorry
<ObrienDave> no problem. how old is the laptop?
<krozus> it's a packard bell easy note intel core duo and 4GB of ram
<krozus> it's 4 years old maybe
<ObrienDave> when was it cleaned last?
<krozus> last year
<krozus> it's the dirt on the cpu
<ObrienDave> i would suggest cleaning it again. most heat problems can be solved that way
<torax> heat problems are always hardware issue, so I would also suggest clean it and maybe check that cpu cooler is properly connected and that the fan is working correctly
<krozus> i was thinking about an application which is not in xbuntu looking after cpu hiting and its fan but i forgot its name
<ObrienDave> check for latest BIOS updates. mine had a fan control issue
<ObrienDave> try Psensor in the repositories
<krozus> right
<krozus> i ll give it a clean anyway :)
<ObrienDave> usually works :))
<krozus> thanks ;)
<ObrienDave> you're welcome
<krozus> :)
<Arroyo1010> Hi ther. It seems that my disk is dying. I've backed up all the files i need, and now i'd like to backup NetworkManager settings, but i can't figure out how to do this. I understand that this is not a xubuntu specific question, but maybe some of you guys could steer me in the right direction :)
<SoP> Hi guys, this is the first time I've ever attempted to create a more personalized desktop
<SoP> I would like some advice :)
<SoP> http://i.imgur.com/NGkigAq.jpg
<GridCube> not really, it looks very simple and clean
<GridCube> :)
<FoxyRK9> Which Distro are guys using?
<GridCube> i like to use screenlets myself to add stuff to the desktop but thats it
<GridCube> FoxyRK9: you are at #xubuntu arent you?
<FoxyRK9> Im currently installing Voyager Ubuntu Linux
<FoxyRK9> its based off Xbuntu
<GridCube> thats not a supported derivative FoxyRK9, they might have their own channels
<Unit193> But not supported here, there is some Voyager channel though.
<FoxyRK9> it told me to come here if I get stuck
<Unit193> What is "it"?
<FoxyRK9> The installer
<GridCube> FoxyRK9: we dont know what they do to the system
<SoP> Well thank you GridCube :) The only thing I'd still like to change is change the color of the window decoration
<Sysi> you're using compiz? emerald or g-w-d
<GridCube> SoP: try the gtk tweaker from the shimmer proyect
<SoP> I'm using emerald, not gtk window decorator
<SoP> so i suppose that's not compatible
<GridCube> oh, welp
<FoxyRK9> Can someone redirect me to a Voyager channel?
<FoxyRK9> please
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SoP> Also, what colors would you guys advise for the terminal?
<FoxyRK9> I have a quick question regarding dualbootting
<GridCube> i like to use #cecece
<GridCube> FoxyRK9: what is it ? :)
<SoP> I'm now using yellow text on a black background because it's easily readable
<FoxyRK9> it said I was installing ubuntu, will I see 2 ubuntu's on my sceen
<FoxyRK9> I use the main ubuntu 13.04
<FoxyRK9> and I wanted Voyager
<GridCube> voyager might not have a custom grub entry it might just call itself ubuntu
<FoxyRK9> oh god
<GridCube> again, thats not something we would know
<Unit193> FoxyRK9: Should check in, ##ubuntu-voyager, #voyager, or #VoyagerOS not sure which.
<Xyverz> good morning.
<Xyverz> my user profile has been having issues this week. I think it's related to trying different desktop methods - ubuntu-desktop, enlightenment, gnome, etc.
<Xyverz> I've deleted a bunch of dot-files, but still have issues when logging in.
<Xyverz> removed the .cache folder, .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf, .local/share/session-migration-*
<Xyverz> and now it's doing wonky stuff with the gtk themes - not using default themes, etc.
<Xyverz> Any other files/folders I should get rid of in order to get default settings for this profile? Should I just remove all dotfiles and dotdirs in my ~/ ?
<GridCube> Xyverz ~/.config/xfce4 would be my first try
<Xyverz> GridCube: thanks.
<Xyverz> I'll take a look at that.
<Xyverz> I've migrated my files to a new profile, but I'd like to clean up the original profile.
<Xyverz> GridCube: Thanks for the advice. That fixed the problem. =)
<Xyverz> very much appreciated.
<GridCube> Xyverz: dont worry
<Xyverz> It's been a long time since I've used linux full-time. getting reacclaimated kinda sucks. lol. Xubuntu is changing that, tho. Really enjoying using linux for a desktop again.
<GridCube> :) thats excellent
<xubuntu090> help
<holstein> !details | xubuntu090
<holstein> no bot :/
<holstein> xubuntu090: share releavent details please
<xubuntu090> i'm not sure how this operating system works
<holstein> xubuntu090: try it live.. get specific questions.. it works as more others do
<xubuntu090> how do i tell what version i am runiing
<holstein> from a terminal lsb_release -a
<xubuntu090> just plugged this unit up and don't know how to get around
<xubuntu090> when i turned the unit on it says that it has not been updated in 1232 days
<xubuntu090> someone gave me this pc
<holstein> update it if you like, though, it might be EOL version
<holstein> personaly, part of getting new hardware is installing a new OS on it.. booting up into an old one would be a hassle that would be not worth messing with
<xubuntu090> how can i tell what version is is... how can i update
<holstein> xubuntu090: are you seeing what im typing?
<holstein> use the lsb_release -a
<holstein> ^^ open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<holstein> xubuntu090: you can update, assuming its a supported version using an included updater, or package manager
<holstein> although, i would just download a new ISO and fresh install
<xubuntu090> you save open a terminal... what is that... sorry to sounds so ignorant... but i only heard of this system a few moments ago
<holstein> xubuntu090: thats why i would go and grab a current version and install it. you dont know what you are looking at.. i dont know..
<holstein> terminal is an application.. assuming you are looking at a xubuntu/ubuntu version that is running and has a terminal installed. its in the menu
<holstein> you click on it and enter lsb_release -a
<Xyverz> xubuntu090: right-click on the desktop and select "open terminal" or "open terminal here"
<Xyverz> then you can type in the command "lsb_release -a"
<xubuntu090> unbuntu 9.04 jaunty
<holstein> xubuntu090: that is EOL.. so you can download a supported version and install it
<holstein> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Xyverz> xubuntu090: from that same terminal, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -u"
<Xyverz> that'll update you to the latest security patches.
<holstein> i dont think so
<Xyverz> but your system is way out of date.
<holstein> the repos are dead
<Xyverz> I have a box running 8.04 and it's still getting security updates from time to time.
<Sysi> it's LTS
<Xyverz> Oh, righte.
<holstein> Xyverz: 8.04 is still supported.. the server
<Xyverz> -e
<holstein> kernel updates would come in though, i would expect.. and the repos are still up
<holstein> 9.04 is eol
<Xyverz> yeah, he'll at least get the //last// updates for that repo.
<Sysi> no if the repo is down
<holstein> Xyverz: i dont think so.. the repos are dead
<Sysi> deleted
<Peyam> HEj
<Unit193> Sysi: They aren't removed, they are moved to old-releases.
<holstein> Xyverz: they are not up at all.. not being hosted.. one could find them
<holstein> one could download them manually and host them.. but why? upgrading via a fresh install would be so much easier
<Sysi> it's EOL and has eben for a while, even with newest updates for the release
<holstein> or, poke around as Unit193 says and find the old ones
<Sysi> s/eben/been
<Peyam> Im using Voyager now and I can't get my Webcam microphone to work. I didn't have this issue with the usuale Xubuntu 13.04. I check the webcam mic as default in the pulseaudio. But it doesnt lock the channels. what to do?
<holstein> yup.. even currently totally patched 9.10 is EOL
<Xyverz> I stand corrected.
<Xyverz> nevermind.
<holstein> Peyam: try the voyager support avenues
<Peyam> holstein: it is the same as xubuntu..
<Sysi> obviously not since xubuntu worked
<holstein> Peyam: its not, and its not supported here.. as you can see, they do make changes
<holstein> Peyam: try the pavucontrol app.. otherwise, you need to ask them
<Peyam> okej okej.. tryied that before
<Peyam> okej I will thanks
<holstein> Peyam: good luck!
<Peyam> no solution
<Peyam> it is based on xubuntu
<Peyam> it should be the same
<Peyam> they dont have anyroom here
<holstein> Peyam: xubuntu *is* xubuntu
<holstein> voyager is voyager, based on xubuntu.. we cant support it here
<Peyam> voyager is based on xubuntu. gets xubuntu's updates
<Sysi> it's different enough to be broken
<holstein> Peyam: maybe... maybe not.. they could pin whatever. or have custom repos
<Unit193> Peyam: #ubuntu-voyager   That's almost like saying mint is Ubuntu or Ubuntu is Debian.
<Peyam> Unit193: no channel
<Unit193> Sorry, it's a double hash channel of course.
<holstein> Peyam: thats why i didnt say "channel".. i said avenue. what ever support they do
<Peyam> Voyager has nice theme
<Peyam> that's why I choosed it
<holstein> Peyam: nice is irrievant.. you need support, and we cant provide it
<Peyam> don't make me change back to xubuntu :(
<Peyam> Linux is linux
<Sysi> we don't, voyager might
<holstein> Peyam: i assure you, no one is making you do anything.. fact is, voyager is not supported here
<Peyam> can't believe i was in this channel for 4 days ago and now everyone is a bitch to me
<Unit193> !guidelines | Peyam
<ubottu> Peyam: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> I'm running xubuntu 13.04
<Peyam> and skype microphone doesn't work
<Peyam> what to do?
<holstein> just in skype?
<Peyam> you wana say " it is just a skype issue. not related to xubuntu"
<Sysi> <Peyam> "... I didn't have this issue with the usuale Xubuntu 13.04. ..."
<Peyam> forget about it
<Peyam> I lied
<Unit193> No, you are now and it's not welcome here.
<Sysi> we're glad to help with theming xubuntu
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I setup a shortcut for media: up/down volume, start/stop play, etc.?
<Sysi> dunpeal: you can try this http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.fi/2012/05/fix-adjust-sound-with-multimedia-keys.html
<Sysi> you need to have xfce4-volumed
<Sysi> play and pause might need to be set with application commands in keyboard settings -> shortcuts
<dunpeal> Sysi: thanks, I set up the volume up/down, but how do I make Parole play/pause on keyboard shortcut?
<dunpeal> This is a minimal programmer's keyboard, I don't have "multimedia keys".
<dunpeal> nevermind, I got it
<dunpeal> All you need to do is setup a keyboard shortcut for 'parole -p'
<Xyverz> =)
#xubuntu 2013-07-06
<dunpeal> Is XFCE still based on GTK+ 1?
<dunpeal> err, GTK+ 2
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> dunpeal: 4.12 has GTK+ 3 support, and eventually it's all going to 3
<dunpeal> What are the migration plans?  GTK+ 2 is being deprecated
<SonikkuAmerica> dunpeal: See above
<dunpeal> SonikkuAmerica: thanks. any idea why XFCE chose to go with GTK+ 3 instead of porting to Qt like LXDE did?
<SonikkuAmerica> dunpeal: LXDE is rather new and prone to toolkit change. XFCE has been GTK+-based since 1999, and has the experience and know-how to continue with it. Their transition will be a slow but sure one. As always, stability and performance are XFCE's main thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> (As well as being lightweight)
<dunpeal> SonikkuAmerica: *nod*, thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<loganvwhite> I've been playing around in syclient and various configuration files for about four hours now and it's starting to drive me mad.
<loganvwhite> can anyone help me get palm detection working semi-well?
<loganvwhite> The problem is that using the z variable to determine area on touchpad fails, because my fingers and palm appear to often be in the same range (around 30 - 80)
<loganvwhite> so i'm looking for more esoteric solutions online, but as far as I can tell this is mostly an unsolved problem.
<loganvwhite> basically what I'd like to do ideally is make it so the whole touchpad can be used for moving the cursor, but all input which STARTS around the left or right edge is ignored. so if I can somehow do some conditional scripting somewhere to modify that behaviour...
<cgtdk> loganvwhite: If you can't get any help here, try #ubuntu. There are far more people there.
<loganvwhite> yeah, this seems pretty off topic in all the irc channels I've seen as well.
<loganvwhite> but I might try there
<cgtdk> ##linux perhaps
<newie> that's a lot of people
<newie> what package do i install to get 'snownews'
<newie> ah hem
<newie> I'm trying to get Snownews to work on Xubuntu.  'sudo apt-get install snownews' doesn't work
<holstein> newie: what is that?
<holstein> !info snownews
<ubottu> Package snownews does not exist in raring
<holstein> newie: you wont be able to install a package that is not in the repo
<newie> what do you guys do for RSS?
<holstein> i think snownews it old
<holstein> is old*
<newie> it is
<holstein> newie: i dont do rss.. but let me get a link for you that might help you find something current
<newie> ok
<holstein> newie: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/39707/reader-replacements-for-linux-las-s27e07/
<holstein> this is probably what you are looking for http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/tiny-tiny-rss-ubuntu-ppa-google-reader.html
<newie> thanks guys
<holstein> guys?
<ncdmr> anyone seen this error before?  http://pastebin.com/50PLH7ff
<ncdmr> getting that when trying to add some ppa's
<dpschat> noob question - will xubuntu keep using xserver in future versions
<well_laid_lawn> dpschat:  until wayland becomes default yep
<well_laid_lawn> who knows how far off that is
<dpschat> do we fear wayland ? :-)
<bekks> wayne :P
<well_laid_lawn> wayland should be great compared to X
<dpschat> what will it bring xubuntu - ive heard performance on ubuntu is currently below x. No problem with new stuff..just like xubuntu the way it is
<well_laid_lawn> well wayland is still pretty new so you have to be patient and let it grow
<well_laid_lawn> X has only been around for about thirty years or so
<well_laid_lawn> to get where it is now
 * cfhowlett thinks all this can be avoided by sticking with LTS versions
<dpschat> LTS seems smart next time around  - atleast on my "production" setup
<Guest5449> Is Xubuntu 12.04 use gtk2 or gtk3?
<well_laid_lawn> it's the applications that use gtk2/3 not the distro
<well_laid_lawn> some apps use gtk2 others use gtk3
<well_laid_lawn> depends on what you install
<Guest5449> but what about de?
<Guest5449> does do use some of gtk?
<Guest5449> de*
<cowbacon> what's wayland? ive heard the word before but never an explanation
<Guest5449> cowbacon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(display_server_protocol)
<well_laid_lawn> Xfce 4.10 requires Gtk+ 2.20 and Glib 2.24 * Xfce 4.8 requires Gtk+ 2.14 and Glib 2.20 * Xfce 4.6 requires Gtk+ 2.10 and Glib 2.12
<well_laid_lawn> so it's gtk2
<cowbacon> Guest5449: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> http://docs.xfce.org/start?do=search&id=gtk
<xubuntu203> Hi there, I have a maybe silly question. Is it possible to change the splash screen from xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> yes
<xubuntu203> How can I do it?
<xubuntu203> I have looked on google but, simehow I can not find a good answer
<xubuntu203> maybe i am searching wrong, thatś why I ask here
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=xubuntu+change+splash+screen&btnG=Search&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&client=firefox-a
<well_laid_lawn> lots of slightly old results there
<blinky_> Hi guys could someone help me with my mouse on my main system.  Running 13.04 and the usb mouse is intermittent.  When I open a screen I can use that screen my the mouse wont control anything else
<bekks> blinky_: What do you mean by "when I open a screen"?
<blinky_> sorry a program
<blinky_> I have terminal open at the moment and I cant even open the app menu in the top left
<blinky_> I know the mouse is ok as it works find in windows
<blinky_> Any ideas?
<Sysi> blinky_: what model is your mouse? I recently heard about similar problem with certain logitech model, mx 518 or something
<blinky_> cyborg R.A.T 7
<jscott> anybody know much about thunderbird?
<holstein> jscott: i think its in freeze, officially.. developmentally
<jscott> ok i just had to reinstall and now it says every message can't be displayed because it is in html format
<holstein> jscott: this has nothing to do with your machine
<jscott> ok wanted to make sure cause i tried all the other settings
<jscott> thank you
<holstein> oops.. that was for another channel ;)
<holstein> i didnt mean for that to come off like that here..
<Snt> if anybody alive and have a clue, how to fix the problem, please help :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160348&p=12720345
<holstein> Snt: please ask the question
<Snt> holstein, the question is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160348&p=12720345
<Snt> i just did not want to copypast too many text
<holstein> Snt: i dont know what functionalily you want.. i would try and explain it here, without any comparison.. not "set it up like windows".. assume a volunteer here doesnt use windows, and try and be specific
<Snt> "If you press, for example, shift+6 or shift+4 combination in notepad, you can mark text."
<Snt> i'd like to get that workign
<Snt> i'd like to get that working
<bazhang> you want an ide?
<holstein> Snt: mark text? highlight it? mark it how? in what way?
<Snt> i mean try to open any gui text redactor, enter some text, and then press shift- left arrow
<Snt> in old XT times you could do the same by pressing shift - numpad 4
 * w30 yearns for Edlin
<w30> Snt: you don't mean put it in a clipboard?
<Snt> no
<Snt> i meant just select text
<w30> Snt and do what with it?
<Snt> that's all
<holstein> control alt escape in screen might work for you.. in nano or whatever
<Snt> i want to select some text by pressing shift-numpad4 / shift-numpad6, just like i can select text (in mousepad, for example) by pressing shift-left arrow or shift- right arrow
<w30> Snt evidently you want something to happen? What? Change color of text?
<Snt> do you have any gui text editor right now?
<Snt> like gnomepad/mousepad?
<holstein> Snt: im in gedit, and holding shift with the arrow keys selects text
<Snt> perfect.
<holstein> Snt: gedit is a GUI text editor
<Snt> i want to select text exactly in the same way by pressing shift-keypad4 / shift-keypad6
<Snt> that's all :)
<holstein> Snt: i hold shift and use the arrow keys..
<Snt> i know. it works.
<Snt> i want to do the same with keypad arrows
<holstein> Snt: the keypad is selectable on a hardare level, typically.. like caps lock
<xubuntu784> hi
<xubuntu784> i need help
<xubuntu784> i try to install a nvidia driver
<bekks> xubuntu784: And...?
<Programmer_> my preferred web browser isnt saving as chrome
<Magnussss> Hi, I  have a continuing problem with one of my computers. A kernel error gives me a "system failure, panic occured, shutting down the system". This happens on just a particular kernel. Could someone tell me if there is any safe kernels to use? Often when I upgrade the system it disappears, no problem at all, but when it is recently installed I always have this issue.
#xubuntu 2013-07-07
<antisober552> hi guys
<antisober552> anyone around to help
<Noskcaj> !ask | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<antisober552> well im asking if theres anyone around to help
<Noskcaj> just ask the question, then people will come
<antisober552> i wanna install linux mint but dont have a spare dvd and dont have usb boot
<antisober552> ive got xbuntu
<antisober552> but was wondering if i can install linux though xbuntu
<Noskcaj> !mint | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<antisober552> okai
<Noskcaj> !linux | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Noskcaj> it is not the operating system
<boblob> Hi
<boblob> Not sure how this works, but I'm having some trouble getting Bumblebee workin on Xubuntu 13.04.
<boblob> I've followed the instruction listed here:http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=135283&hilit=bumblebee#p736279
<boblob> Running kernel 3.9.9-030909-generic.
<xubuntu350> How do I install a telnet server on xubuntu 12.04?  get-apt install telnetd fails when it tries to go out to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu350> its was a dns problem, i'm an idiot, i'll show myself out
<poisoned_dragon> lol
<sketch_> ok so i'm watching a movie though hdmi and if i dont touch the mouse ever few the screen goes black but i got it set to never in power manager and my SS is turned off what do i do?
<luis__> hola
<baizon> hi
<luis__> help me xubuntu 10.04
<luis__> hi who are you
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<luis__> not mounted  to part fat32 dos
<nyRednek> stupid question, does the live iso allow to mount encrypted volumes?
<thomas001> hello, how can i organize my workspaces in rows and colums, like a 2x2 grid? the layout seems to depend whether the workspace switcher applet is oriented vertical or horizontal. then, only rows resp. columns are possible.
<TheSheep> thomas001: yup, you can't
<TheSheep> thomas001: you can *display* them in rows in the switcher, though
<TheSheep> thomas001: that's in the switcher properties
<TheSheep> thomas001: right-click on the switcher, select properties and change the 'rows' field
<thomas001> oh
<thomas001> but now i really have a grid...so with Ctrl-Alt-Arrow keys....i can switch workspaces according to the shown layout
<thomas001> before i could only use left/right OR up/down and workspaces were lined up
<thomas001> thanks!
<xubuntu938> Can anyone tell me why Xubuntu wont open and install my Windows 7 Ultimate CD? Ive tried it  from sys boot to attemting to open the EXE Setup file. Its my friends Moms Stinkin Laptop and She wants it back soon. Momma always gets her way. lol any help is appreciated.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu938  seriously?
<xubuntu096> test
<bekks> failed.
<awdas> Hi, when i installing xubuntu, can i choose use Full Disk Encryption ?
<rowboatnick> awdas: yes
<awdas> thanks, going to download ;)
<Magnussss> Hi, I have just installed Xubuntu 13.04 64-bit and are updating my system. it stops at. rmdir. failed to remove 'var/lib7os-prober/mount': Device or resource busy. anyone have some suggestion on why the update stops there?
<psycho_oreos> There's probably a process that is using it. Check via lsof -i.
<psycho_oreos> Also the binary in question sounds like as if you haven't chrooted in or something and am trying to do an update from outside of chroot.
<Magnussss> I am trying to update the system via "Software Updater". that is it basically.
<Magnussss> I have not set up my root yet. is this the problem+
<psycho_oreos> How do you mean you haven't setup your root yet? root directory?
<Magnussss> i had no root access. Set it up with "sudo passwd root". But it just stays the same, nothing happens on the Software upddater
<bekks> You had root access. It is provided by sudo.
<bekks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Magnussss> yeah, but the Software update situation. how do I manage do get it through updating. It is configuring linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic.
<bekks> Magnussss: Which situation?
<Magnussss> bekks, This one: Hi, I have just installed Xubuntu 13.04 64-bit and are updating my system. it stops at. rmdir. failed to remove 'var/lib7os-prober/mount': Device or resource busy. anyone have some suggestion on why the update stops there?.
<bekks> Magnussss: Then check whats mounted there.
<Magnussss> bekks, ok, i dont know how to do that. Could you guide me, please?
<bekks> Magnussss: type "mount"
<Magnussss> bekks, yes, have done so
<Magnussss> "grub-mount on /var/lib/os-prober/mount type fuse.grub-mount (rw, nosuid, nodev)
<Magnussss> that is one of the lines from mount
<Magnussss> bekks, can I do something about this?
<bekks> Thats not the line in question.
<bekks> Whats mounted at var/lib7os-prober/mount ?
<Magnussss> bekks, http://pastebin.com/b9sYvgvB
<Magnussss> maybe you can find out from there?
<Magnussss> someone with some advice?
<awdas> So i install newest ubuntu on Virtualbox. But i getting error "piix4_smbus 0000.00.07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade bios or use force_addr=0xaddr"
<awdas> i look in google, and there people say that this error not effect anything
<awdas> but i cant connect to internet inside VBox
<awdas> please help
<Sysi> IIRC I had the same error and it affected nothing
<awdas> #Sysi
<rebbert> hi can anybody help me?  I tried putting an xubuntu iso on my usb and it wouldn't boot correctly, and I cannot format the usb
<David-A> how did you put the .iso on to the usb-memory?
<rebbert> dd if=/location/of/xubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Belial`> did you check with fdisk -l to make sure it was /dev/sdb?
<rebbert> I did, but I'll plug it in again and see if fdisk says anything
<rebbert> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sdb: 7803 MB, 7803174912 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 948 cylinders, total 15240576 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00000000     Device Boot      Start         End    
<rebbert> oops..
<rebbert> well I tried to format it after which came up with the GPT error
<rebbert> but for some reason I'm not able to correctly format this usb
<Sysi> create new partition table first
<rebbert> should I use fdisk?
<Sysi> gparted works
<Belial`> i believe gparted will do it
<Belial`> i've had something similar happen to me when i used unetbootin and some other usb creation tool.
<Belial`> now i stick strictly to dd
<Sysi> with dd you need to directly push to drive, not partition
<rebbert> ok I made a new empty MSDOS table
<Sysi> (ddrescue is a bit nicer than dd)
<rebbert> I'm gonna unplug the usb then plug it back in
<Belial`> Sysi, so like /dev/sdbX?
<rebbert> it did not work...
<Sysi> Belial`: /dev/sdX instead of sdXX
<rebbert> let me post a screenshot
<Sysi> rebbert: you need to create new partition after creating new partition table
<rebbert> Oh
<FoxyRK9> I am installing Xubuntu on my Laptopand was wondering if there are any good themes
<FoxyRK9> Im looking for a dark theme due to my eyes
<rebbert> I personally like this one
<rebbert> http://killhellokitty.deviantart.com/art/DeLorean-Dark-Themes-3-8-379643446
<FoxyRK9> Voyager is based off Xubuntu but all the ISos won't boot to Live USB so I decided to use Xubuntu. I liked that theme and was wondering if there was a theme to make Xubuntu look like it.
<rebbert> ok... it seems gparted is having difficulties formatting this usb
<David-A> there is a dark theme called "aud-Default", I think it is part of the Audacious music player. (many dark themes have poor distiction of active buttons and tabs and such, but this one is okay in that regard)
<rebbert> stuck on create a new ext2 filesystem
<rebbert> I'm wondering if my usb is corrupted..
<David-A> rebbert: it doesn't have U2 or some other stupid firmware in it?
<David-A> *U3
<Sysi> it might take a while to create new partition
<rebbert> how can one tell if it has firmware on it?
<rebbert> it's a kingstone usb
<David-A> if it has U3 it usually says so on the package and on the stick itself. it is as if they were pride of it.
<rebbert> it most likely isn't then
<micheleantonelli> hi guys
<micheleantonelli> anyone can helpme?
<holstein> !ask | micheleantonelli
<ubottu> micheleantonelli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu676> I recently installed xubuntu 12.04.2 on an old Gateway 486 machine. Things work well excepting the screen resolution. It is locked in at 1024x768, despite the nVidia card being able to support other resolutions. I have downloaded and installed the nVidia driver but it failes with an error of 'undefined symbol: miTranslateRegion'. Use of an xorg.conf and other suggestions gathered in searches have not panned out. Is there anything
<holstein> !nvidia | xubuntu676
<ubottu> xubuntu676: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i would do what it takes to install a supported proprietary driver, if there is one for your device, which you can sort out at that link ^
<holstein> xubuntu676: the nvidia configuration utilty should create an xorg.conf you can put in place.. thats how it worked for me
<xubuntu676> I have been to the VideoDriverHowto page, and it was quite helpful. I'll read through it again to see if I missed something. I did download the proprietary driver from nVidia, and executing the .run file worked without errors. On boot, the log file indicated the 'undefined symbol: miTranslateRegion' error, so I have been trying xorg.conf files. The end result is always that 'undefined symbol' error.
<bekks> Run the .run again, and uninstall it.
<bekks> Use the nvidia drivers provided in the Ubuntu repos.
<Sysi> if it's an old card, check that you have a right version of the driver
<xubuntu676> The card is an old nVidia Riva TNT (rev04), which I did not see on the Ubuntu supported lists. I'll check again and try the Ubuntu version if I can find it. Searching the nVidia site for the TNT card led me to the .run file for the driver I loaded. I can try an uninstall, redownload, and reinstall to see if that makes a difference. Another question I have is does xubuntu support the xvesa driver instead of nouveau?
<xubuntu676> I have TinyCore that uses xvesa and that does allow selection of all of the possible nVidia resolutions.
<David-A> xubuntu676: (as a general rule, you don't download and install things yourself in ubuntu. use the software center and to automatically detect and install a driver, the Additional Hardware Driver utility, in system settings) (Additional Hardware Driver, Language Support and Software Center all installs from the same ubuntu repositories)
<Sysi> installing (nvidia) drivers manually isn't supported even if it might be more reliable than "the ubuntu way"
<bekks> xubuntu676: That card isnt supported by nvidia since ages now. All you can do is using the nouveau driver.
<xubuntu676> Understood re the driver install and support, but since I could not find a driver on the ubuntu software center I decided to go the other route. I'll keep trying, as I do enjoy xubuntu and it seems to be running well on this old machine. Thanks all.
<Sysi> I think that you can get "unsupported" resolutions even with vesa if you add them to xorg.conf
<genii> The manpage for nouveau states support for nv4 and nv5 ( TNT and TNT2 )
<nantou> does xubuntu support 3o digits passwords?
<nantou> 30*
<knome> nantou, why wouldn't it?
<Sysi> I don't think there's sensible limit
<nantou> knome, noob asks
<genii> I thought it was set in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<nantou> please instruct the noob on how to change the passwoird
<David-A> nantou: yes it can, I just changed to a 30 char passwd for a user on my system
<David-A> nantou: you change passwd in the system settings for Users And Groups, or in a terminal with the passwd command
<nantou> as a security measure, can I configure xubuntu so every time somebody writes an incorrect password 3 or 5 times, it shuts down and cannot be turned on for the next 15 or 30 minutes?
<Sysi> do you have encrypted harddrive and grub password already?
<nantou> ill have it encrypted as soon as I get the new HDD, didnt think of a grub password
<nantou> that would be 3 passwords, right? encryption, grub and xubuntu
<Sysi> grub passwd isn't mandatory but without it you might want to disable failsafe root without passwd
<David-A> (have you seen the support questions how to bypass encrypted filesystem, because they forgot the password? don't forget it :)
<nantou> right, i have a feeble memory, that may be a problem
<Sysi> there's always this http://xkcd.com/538/
<nantou> lol
<nantou> all my effort is rendered futile
<David-A> (write it down and stick it to the monitor. but don't let a tv-team in. i'v seen in the news from a workplace a monitor with notes "user: xxx; password: xxx" clearly visible for the nation)
<Guest15065> what size is enough for /boot partition, my harddrive is 300Gb
<Guest15065> ?
<David-A> Guest15065: come back, just wait a little more and you'd have an answer
<genii> I'd probably want 250-300M for /boot and occasionally to clean out some kernels
<nantou> i think i fkkd up, I cannot write the correct new password, any workarounds ?
<David-A> is the keyboard layout the same when you sat the password as when you type it now? (and it contains other letters than A-Z 0-9)
<nantou> David-A, no keyboard layout change, yes it includes lots of non ascii characters
<David-A> nantou: (non-answer) I don't know what happens with unicode chars i passwds when you type them bios or grub or login or when already logged in. if and where locale encoding comes to play? (never dared to try)
<David-A> nantou: (time to post a support issue how to bypass harddisk encryption now?)
#xubuntu 2014-06-30
<Hectiquin> I need help
<Hectiquin> I installed xubuntu on a macbook 1.1 works fine.I chose to encrypt the hard drive. did not know it was goint to ask me for the password of encryption everytime, can i remove this?
<xangua> encrypt the whole drive¿
<Hectiquin> i did, I just dont want to put the password everytime i log in
<xangua> well then anyone could acces your data
<xangua> that's the point of encrypting a drive, I just encrypt my home
<xangua> access
<Hectiquin> can I undo it or I have to reinstall?
<xangua> reinstall won't decrypt your drive
<Hectiquin> I know, I mean delete everything and start overagain
<Hectiquin> if I just encrypt the home directory, I wont be asked for he password at log in?
<xangua> you will have a password, but your user password will trigger your encrypt home password
<Hectiquin> So I would only have to put the user password?
<brasileiro> hi guys, there's a problem that's bugging me for a while now... my fan keeps activating in waves, each 10s more or less.. during its activation my ubuntu (14.04) lags, this is more frequent when I'm watching a movie... it seems that after the installation of the bumblebee (nvidia) the lags are less powerful... I was wondering if anyone would have ANY idea for me to start searching about this problem...
<poeticrpm> brasileiro, use htop or some process manager to see if anything is hogging CPU
<brasileiro> poeticrpm, nop, everything OK
<Guido1> hello, i upgraded from xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. the starmenu stayed the same wheras i have a different one if i do a fresh instal. how can i decide between the menues?
<xangua> you can add the whishker menu
<Guido1> xangua: how? I thought it should come with the update and therefore I just have to change a setting
<xangua> right click-add
<xangua> whatever is done in the xfce panel
<Guido1> xangua: where should i do the right click? in the old menu there is no free space
<Guido1> m from 12.04?
<Guido1> And what happand with the program menu in the bottom from 12.04?
<xubuntu001> ok maybe someone can help me in here, i am trying to create symlinks and I keep getting command 'ln' not found
<deshipu> xubuntu001: more details please
<xubuntu001> this is what it gives me No command 'ln‭' found, did you mean:  Command 'ln' from package 'coreutils' (main) ln‭: command not found
<elfy> Guido1: the app menu plugin in 12.04 is replaced by the whiskermenu plugin in 14.04
<deshipu> xubuntu001: do you have coreutils uinstalled and if not, why?
<Guido1> elfy: ah, i see. thanks. Is there a way toswitch between the two menues?
<xubuntu001> this system is a new install and nothing has been removed
<elfy> Guido1: you can replace them if that's what you mean
<deshipu> xubuntu001: what does 'apt-cache policy coreutils' say?
<xubuntu001> coreutils:   Installed: 8.21-1ubuntu5   Candidate: 8.21-1ubuntu5   Version table:  *** 8.21-1ubuntu5 0         500 http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<deshipu> xubuntu001: did you copy-paste that "ln" from somewhere?
<Guido1> elfy: maybe. I will get a new laptop and both menues seam nice. so I would like t try both and than be able to decide which one i want to keep
<elfy> Guido1: there's nothing that would stop you having both in your panel :)
<Guido1> elfy: how can i do that?
<elfy> Guido1: I don't often use either tbh, but when I do I prefer using whiskermenu as I've set it so I mouseover to change categories rather than click
<xubuntu001> deshipu that was it,  i manual typed it in and it went through
<deshipu> xubuntu001: that probably wasn't a real l or n
<deshipu> xubuntu001: but some unicode characters that look like them
<Guido1> elfy: (in the cas that i upgraded and in the case that i have a frech 14.04 install)
<Guido1> yea, than it is better, but iset it to click as it otherwise opens windows i don't want be open.
<elfy> Guido1: if you are going it install 14.04 then just add applications menu to the panel and you'll have both
<deshipu> xubuntu001: or there was an invisible unicode character between or after them
<Guido1> elfy: how do i install it? a special file for the software center, a special name or the command? (and what if i want to have it in the upgraded version? it shows the old menu)
<elfy> Guido1: if you upgrade then I think you will still have the old menu and would have to add whiskermenu
<Guido1> elfy: yes
<elfy> right click on the panel - add new items - look for whiskermenu and add
<elfy> they are both just panel plugins
<Guido1> right click opens a program or folder
<elfy> on an empty part of the panel
<elfy> or just about anywhere on the panel and look for panel in the menu you get
<elfy> same as adding any panel plugin
<Guido1> than i get to the main menu setup
<elfy> I have no idea what you are doing then
<Guido1> elfy: ah, found it. how can i get the old ones in the new version? (application and the one in the bottom)
<elfy> old what?
<Guido1> elfy: applicationmenu and the menu bare in the bottam with the "quickstarters"
<elfy> they are all just plugins - add them the same way :)
<Guido1> so they should come with a new install
<elfy> they come with it - but the panel is set up differently - just add and take away things as you see fit :)
<Guido1> elfy: thanks :-) and you sayed that the sub menues open automatoicly by the wiskerker if you are above them. can that be set up in the menu or is it related to the mous?
<elfy> it's a whiskermenu setting
<Guido1> okee, where can i find it?
<Guido1> ah, found
<Guido1> thanks :-)
<xubuntu740> hi I'm duminda
<xubuntu740> my laptop is Asus 550XL
<xubuntu740> and it's using efi partion
<xubuntu740> and it's using efi partition
<xubuntu740> I've used work with ubuntu 13.10 + gnome with efi partition
<xubuntu740> but now I've installed voyeger 14.04
<xubuntu740> but it does not support efi partition
<xubuntu740> what shall I do ?
<xubuntu740> hi
<xubuntu740> can you help me guys
<knome> xubuntu740, we do not support voyager on this channel
<xubuntu740> what about xubuntu ?
<xubuntu740> I've download it and try to install it
<xubuntu740> but same issue
<xubuntu740> any link that I can refer ?
<xubuntu740> hi are you there ?
<knome> please have patience, everybody here are volunnteers
<knome> you can search in other places while you wait
<peyam> Hi,
<peyam> I have installed Xubuntu 14.04 and the Android emulator doesnt work becouse I need to install som 32 bits library. but last time i did it I got some problems. the xubuntu desktop(panel) didnt appear after reboot. Is it a known problem and what should I do in case that happens again
<brasileiro> hi everyone, I've got a problem mounting an external HDD... if someone could help me, I've posted it in here: http://superuser.com/questions/775164/cant-mount-external-hdd-device-listed-at-lsusb-but-doesnt-appear-at-deV
<meek_geek> has xubuntu updated anything in last 2 days ?
<meek_geek> I don't see updates coming
<xangua> do you have a security issue¿
<meek_geek> who me ?
<meek_geek> I cannot see any updates since last two days I believe their is some issue in my setup
<xangua> most updates are security fixes, you won't get new major release software except maybe firefox/thunderbird
<knome> meek_geek, if it ain't broken, don't fix it
<meek_geek> xangua, i don't have thunderbird i purged it
<meek_geek> knome, ai'ght
<xangua> meek_geek: do you expect security/normal updates every day?
<meek_geek> I have a question about security ; does xubuntu install any non-free package by default except for non-free blobs in the kernel ?
<meek_geek> xangua, no but i had many updates last week
<deshipu> meek_geek: depends whether you check the checkbox in the installer
<c0de_> hey there
<meek_geek> deshipu, which Checkbox ? That its ok to install mp3 etc ?
<deshipu> yes
<deshipu> I believe so
<elfy> meek_geek: unless you have changed something in the time between now and the last updates, or your internet connection has failed - then nothing has changed at your end - if you're not getting any updates then that's because there is nothing for you to update :)
<koegs> if "sudo apt-get update" does not throw an error, there should not be a problem, i would say :)
<elfy> koegs: I agree - as long as none of the repos have been disabled :)
<koegs> elfy: good point
<meek_geek> elfy, ok thanks
<meek_geek> guys is there a way to setup a search box in thunar ?
<meek_geek> I don't see searchbox in thunar
<meek_geek> like it is in Ubuntu
 * elfy has no idea what it's like in ubuntu meek_geek 
<elfy> but maybe try a custom action https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunarCustomActions#Search_Including_Hidden_Files.2BAC8-Folders
<meek_geek> elfy, like its in Windows OS or Mac OS .. we have a search box in the top right of the file manager
<elfy> sorry - those descriptions don't mean much to me ;)
<elfy> but just reading that  - then - no you can't afaik :)
<meek_geek> elfy, np :] Can I change the file manager ?
<elfy> you can install nautilus yes :)
<meek_geek> elfy, omg when you right click there is find this folder and it opens catfish
<meek_geek> its so cool
<meek_geek>  now i don't want anything
#xubuntu 2014-07-01
<Slayer> Hey, i have some questions. Is anyone willing to help me out for a second?
<David-A> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RedStackk> Hello. I am attempting to install Xubuntu on my apple imac i7. I plan on reformatting the drive completely and install from there. I do not wish to dual-boot with any other operating system. I would like to know if this is possible.
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<RedStackk> thank you
<holstein> RedStackk: i found, i needed refit, even though i only wanted linux on the mac
<RedStackk> before i go, does this sound like a decent plan? should it run linux well?
<holstein> RedStackk: nothing about linux will prevent that
<RedStackk> thanks for the info. once i install ubuntu would i be able to install xubuntu? very new to this sort of thing.
<holstein> you can install xfce, or xubuntu-desktop.. whatever yo ulike
<holstein> !info
<holstein> ^ this is a minimial iso that you may prefer as a base..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<David-A> RedStackk: or install xubuntu from the start, instead of ubuntu.
<RedStackk> cool. I may be back later with any questions i can not find answers to on my own
<RedStackk> thanks!
<gfjar> Hello :)
<Guido1> hello, i just want to install seamonkey , but what is the comand for it? (http://askubuntu.com/questions/397272/why-isnt-mozilla-seamonkey-available-in-the-repositories-how-can-i-install-it doesn't work --> pakage could not be found)
<elfy> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/
<Guido1> elfy: how does it work exactly. thought my link uses it
<Guido1> and i get an error from samba: gksu does not exist
<elfy> Guido1: re seamonkey - no idea how it works - never use it I'm afraid try here if you get no help elsewhere http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=251
<elfy> and do you have gksu installed - not default anymore
<cyborgcygnus> Trying to full screen a ubuntu virtual machine in Hyper V on Windows, anybody know a solution?
<lindo> Hi everyone
<lindo> I have a strange issue with my screen not waking up when I unplug and plug it back.
<cfhowlett> !details | lindo
<ubottu> lindo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lindo> If I'm in the login screen, I can unplug my hdmi cable, plug it back, and I'll see the same thing as before
<svetlana> and what is that "same thing"?
<lindo> When I'm logged into xfce, if I unplug my screen and plug it back, the screen does not receive signal and stays black unless I type xrandr --auto
<lindo> the "same thing" is the window asking my password..
<lindo> so it looks like GDM does nothing special when I unplug/plug (which is fine), but XFCE turns off some things and does not turn them back on..
<lindo> I don't know how to investigate this :-)
<lindo> any ideas?
<lindo> I was in the "known issues"section of the ubuntu wiki: Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power
<lindo> but in my case, I'm not suspending the computer or anything.. I just unplug and plug back my HDMI
<lindo> I don't even want auto detection and configuration, I just want to see my desktop again
<lindo> do you guys know which log I should check to find the culprit?
<lindo> I don't think it's a dpms issue because if I type xset dpms force on after replugging the screen it does nothing.. the only thing that wakes the screen is xrandr
<knome> which xubuntu version
<lindo> 14.04
<knome> ok, then GDM should have nothing to do with it...
<lindo> is it lightdm?
<knome> yes
<lindo> correct me if I'm wrong, if I'm in the desktop and I click on "lock screen" from the menu, it brings me back to lightdm?
<knome> that's light-locker
<lindo> and is it part or integrated into lightdm? it looks exactly the same as the login screen
<knome> no, it's a different piece of software. yes, it's meant to look the same...
<knome> lindo, http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<lindo> well, the funny thing, if I'm in lightdm or light-locker, I can unplug my hdmi, plug it back, and I'll see the same image I was seeing before unplugging.
<lindo> thanks for the link, it looks like lightdm / light-locker are running on vt8 whereas xfce runs on vt7
<lindo> maybe there is a different x config..
<xubuntu8964> Hello! I need some help with my USB mouse. It's stuttering, especially when moving it slowly. Running an updated Xubuntu 14.04. I've tried on two different machines now. One laptop and one stationary. The touchpad on the laptop works great, no stuttering at all. Any ideas?
<xubuntu8964> I have tried different polling rates, updating gpu and chipset drivers, USB 3 and 2, different slots. Reloading internal usb-hubs and so on.
<xubuntu8964> also, wacom tablet moves just fine, it's just the mouse. Works great in Windows.
<freak__> hey guys, I need little help
<bazhang> !ask | freak__
<ubottu> freak__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freak__> how can i enable guest account in xubuntu 14.04
<freak__> and how can i set it up to run at boot
<freak__> !ask | how can i enable guest account in xubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> how can i enable guest account in xubuntu 14.04: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<freak__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu924> I cant find the brightness settings
<knome> i'm pretty sure they just did.
<xubuntu473> r
<xubuntu473> I have a problem with xubuntu 14.04. When I turn the laptop stays on the blue screen for more than 5 minutes before shutting off completely
<holstein_> xubuntu473: when you turn off? or turn on?
<xubuntu473> turn off
<xubuntu473> is left wondering with blue screen and logo xubuntu
<holstein_> xubuntu473: are you up to date with upgrades?
<xubuntu473> my laptop is an acer travelmate 4000 with Pentium M 705, 512MB RAM and ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700/64MB
<xubuntu473> yes
<xubuntu473> I just installed xubuntu 14.04 and I updated after
<holstein_> xubuntu473: you may need to have realistic expecations for the hardware.. i mean, i realize that is slow, and you can try "sudo halt" in a terminal and see if these are messages.. but, that is quite low ram
<xubuntu473> and as this choke. I am new to linux and have installed to learn.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu473 suggest you test lubuntu.  It's optimized for lower spec and old hardware
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xubuntu473> ok thanks will try with lubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu473 quick and easy test: sudo apt-get install lxde              logout.  choose lubuntu or lxde session.  login.            lxde is desktop environment.  If you like it, consider fully installing lubuntu.
<arshavin> why is font rendering bad in xubunntu
<arshavin> Just comng from months of arch xfce4 I had awesome font rendering
<ochosi> feel free to propose improvements
<ochosi> but personally, i think font rendering in xubuntu is fine
<arshavin> yeah its not too bad considering when i started using arch
<ochosi> so which settings specifically differed?
<arshavin> well I followed a very simple blog that created aan .Xresources  file with font settings in user directory and another one was created in /etc/fonts/local.conf
<arshavin> I believe the fonts are too sharp on xubuntu
<arshavin> ubuntu has the best font rendering,in all distros that I ever use I always try to get to ubuntu kind of rendering
<arshavin> anyway,arch being a rolling release I had to update too much so I am back to xubuntu for a while
<cfhowlett> arshavin settings manager >appearance > fonts
<arshavin> yeah I know that one
<arshavin> xubuntu with compiz should rock as it did for me on arch
<arshavin> any ways to improve apt-get,it is really slow compared to pacman
<arshavin> I tried apt-fast but the ppas dont work for ubuntu 14.04
<xangua> choosing your closest mirror should be enought, PPA's don't work¿ arshavin
<arshavin> thanks @xangua I was thinking about trying that,will see
<krysztal> Hi guys
<arshavin> hi
<krysztal> Quite weird question - does anyone have a chrome/chromium package from 6 months before?
<arshavin> I used to keep old .deb packages,but recently got rid of the to free up some space
<krysztal> Oh well :/
<krysztal> From last update(and i've don't do updates for long time, because I dont use this computer daily), my chrome started to do this: http://i.imgur.com/BtNo5Zn.png
<xubuntu166> hello
<CarterM> is anyone there?
<krysztal> Yeah
<krysztal> Any ideas?
<Peterb70> geez alot people saying nothing in here.  thats boring
<knome> Peterb70, this channel is for support question only. you can join #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.
<knome> (+s)
<Guido1> hello. i have a little problem with the wiskerker menu. if i want to log of i do not get asked what i want to do, but get to the start screen
<Guido1> As mentiones, i can shut down the computer. how can i fix it? (wiskerker menu)
<MisterAcacia> Guido1: Open Settings > Session and Startup > General tab. Do you have Prompt on Logout enabled?
<MisterAcacia> Guido1: Also, you can try right-clicking the Whisker menu > Properties > Behavior tab. For the Log Out option, mine says "xfce4-session-logout" and works correctly
<xubuntu650> Hello everybody. I have a problem with booting of Xubuntu 14.04. Can someone help me?
<Hedgework> xubuntu650: We don't know whether we can help until you tell us what the specific problem is.
<xubuntu650> I'll take a screenshot
<xubuntu650> http://oi62.tinypic.com/9zlht4.jpg
<Hedgework> I speak English, so that screenshot is of no help to me to help you.
<xubuntu650> It says There have been found some errors checking my disk storage
<Hedgework> That is non-specific...are you sure that's a precise translation?
<Hedgework> In theory, the developers should give more helpful error messages than that.
<xubuntu650> well... it also says: "press F to fix, I to ignore, M for manual-repair"
<Hedgework> Hmmm...Maybe it means that the disk itself has bad sectors or similar?  Did it just run checkdisk or something like that?
<xubuntu650> Yes, it seems to be running something like that
<xubuntu650> I'm running Xubuntu by VirtualBox
<xubuntu650> The virtual machine has been giving problems for a while. Maybe I should check by myself the disk storage to discard that possibility
<Hedgework> I have to run to a meeting (I'm at work) but I'll try to help when I get back if you give enough information to make that possible.  Consider reading http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<maxnj> I'm not sure if this is more suited for #xubuntu-devel , but has anyone here got experience with Casper?
<Unit193> What's the question?
<maxnj> Hi Unit193. I'm building something like a "multi-boot"-DVD, which has ubuntu, xubuntu kubuntu and lubuntu on it (using SYSLINUX). The problem is that all OSes identify themselves as Ubuntu, when booted up.
<maxnj> For example, when starting Xubuntu, it says "Welcome to Ubuntu".
<Unit193> Alright, now how do you have this layed out?
<maxnj> I know that Xubuntu would normally look in /.disk/info to determine that it actually is Xubuntu. On my DVD however, the info file is in /os/xubuntu/.disk/info, so Xubuntu doesn't pick it up.
<maxnj> Now to my question: Is it possible to manually point Xubuntu to the info file?
<P1510> hello everyone
<P1510> i have a tiny problem i was hoping someone could help me with
<P1510> i have a fujitsu p1510 laptop and i cant get the touchscreen to work.
<P1510> all the guides stop at x/ubuntu 12
<P1510> and i have 14
<P1510> everytime i try and follow a guide it fails
<P1510> am i missing something obvious?
<Unit193> maxnj: It's in the casper scripts, in /usr/share/ iirc.  Not really the easiest thing to edit.  I'd recommend just passing along boot args to assign what you want.  Where do you want these strings edited?
<Unit193> username=xubuntu userfullname=Xubuntu, etc.
<maxnj> Unit193: Well, I tried that and it also applies these options (machine name & username are both xubuntu), but it still says "Welcome to Ubuntu"
<Unit193> maxnj: What is "it"?
<maxnj> Unit193: Sorry, the Xubuntu Live-System of course.
<maxnj> This is what it should look like: http://i1.wp.com/desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Xubuntu-13.10-Try-or-Install.jpg
<Unit193> Ah, so 'maybe-ubiquity'.
<maxnj> But instead there#s just 'Ubuntu' and no link for the release notes
<maxnj> Unit193: Yes, it's maybe-ubiquity! Sorry for not clarifying
<Unit193> Sorry, not done a ton with that, it's more black magic to me.  You could search the code though.
<maxnj> Unit193: Which code would it be? I already edited the strings in the Casper scripts in the initrd.lz, so I don't always have to do 'username=xubuntu userfullname=Xubuntu'. But I still have to copy the .disk folder to the root of the DVD, which is a problem, because when I start Lubuntu (or Kubuntu or Ubuntu) it will identify itself as Xubuntu.
<xubuntu440> Hey guys, is there a reason I can't delete items from menulibre?
<xubuntu440> anyone?
<ochosi> there are a few known issues in menulibre
<ochosi> so this might be one of them
<ochosi> we are in the process of getting the fixed package into trust
<ochosi> y
<xubuntu440> Not being able to delete any of the default menu items?
<ochosi> but i can't help you specifically now, so...
<knome> haven't seen that.
<knome> just hide them.
<knome> i guess that's the right way to do it anyway, the normal user with normal permissions can't remove the default menu entries from the root-owned directories
<xubuntu440> Weird, once I made a change, like turning on and off hiding, then I get the option of deletion
<xubuntu440> Just for that menu item though
<knome> the deletion then deletes the modified item, not the default one
<xubuntu440> Interesting
<knome> as i said, the right way is to mark the items with "hide" on
<xubuntu440> knome: That's what I'll do, thanks
<knome> this is in a way expected and logical, and using the right terms
<xubuntu440> This is only effective for the current user right?
<knome> yep
<xubuntu440> Cool, thanks.
<oneof3> hello i jus installed updates to the LTS and it gives me ascreen "Configuring grub-pc". I have never seen this before. I have otions to install package maintainer version or other options. What should i do?
<Unit193> It's all up to you, what file is it asking about?
<oneof3>  /etc/default/grub
<oneof3> i use grub cutomizer for duel boot
<Unit193> Take a look at the diff and see if it's important to you.
<oneof3> ty
<e93jf43> 'ello everyone
<e93jf43> can anyone point me to a how to on how to share a printer FROM xubuntu TO Windows 8.1?
<e93jf43> nevermind
#xubuntu 2014-07-02
<Soelen> hello everyone! Quick question, how can I add apps in the application finder?
<holstein> Soelen: they should just be there, when you install.. what app in particular?
<Soelen> holstein: well I am forced to download and use directly from blender.com since the offical blender rep doesn't include CUDA rendering, thus I need to "install" blender into the system with my own hands
<holstein> Soelen: sure. so, make whatever custom shortcuts you like to whatever you choose
<Soelen> well I don't know how
<holstein> https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<holstein> though, i would simply put one on the desktop.. and keep it simple
<Soelen> holstein: I want when I doubleclick on a file the blender application should open
<Soelen> not just to add it to the menu
<Soelen> holstein: but maybe the article which you gave me does include this, please give me time to read
<holstein> Soelen: you can set that up, but, its actually not trivial..
<Soelen> holstein: and by that you mean complicated?
<brasileiro> hi everyone... is it possible to configure xfce4-mailwatch-plugin to check only my Priority Inbox at Gmail and not everything (like don't show new e-mails if they are at Promotions, for example)?
<holstein> Soelen: its not something that i would personally deal with
<noahthedominator> How can i get a icon for my connections(wifi, wired etc) on my top panel???
<xangua> noahthedominator: is your network manager icon missing¿ http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/lubuntu-1404-missing-network-manager.html
<noahthedominator> Yeah its missing. I tried the link and it says its not installed.
<bryan> hello I need help. i have xubuntu and when I move a windows it lags I dont know whats wrong
<holstein> bryan: well, im fairly certain its GPU  related.. have you tried the vesa driver to isolate that?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<bryan> im sorry I got lost on all the chat
<holstein> bryan: are you up to date with upgrades?
<bryan> yeah I upgraded it
<bryan> should I reboot?
<holstein> bryan: if you recieved a kernel update, you'll have to reboot into that newer kernel, and a "Fix" could be there
<bryan> I didnt see if i got a new kernel. Ill be back then hah
<bryan> the choppiness is still there :/
<bryan> its only  whenever i  move the windows
<holstein> bryan: you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 and see if a vesa driver addresses the issue
<bryan> ok
<bryan> what do i do with the code?
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<holstein> bryan: what i do is, create the file and put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ..then, i can remove that from a live CD and get right back where i am
<holstein> bryan: dont get caught up in this step.. this is *not* a fix.. this is just to help isolate the driver and test..
<holstein> bryan: you'd do just as well to disable compositing and test..
<bryan> oh ok
<bryan> im trying to move it but it wont let me
<holstein> bryan: move what?
<anabw> i am so new and overwhelmed how to get to a regular browser page
<bryan> the xorg.config file to /etc/x11
<bryan> theres not xorg.config file on /etc/x11 so i created one
<holstein> bryan: correct.. you'll need to make it
<bryan> I tried to move it from my desktop to /etc/x11 but it wont let me
<holstein> bryan: /etc/X11
<holstein> and you cant.. you need sudo permission
<holstein> you can open a terminal, and run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and copy paste.. or, sudo mv
<bryan> done
<hoijui> my netbooks touchpad is stuck in "scroll mode" (meaning, normal usage scrolls, instead of moving the mouse pointer)
<hoijui> i must have accidentially pressed some keyboard shortcut ... any ideas how to undo it?
<hoijui> is there somethign like a "mouse reset"?
<hoijui> got it
<hoijui> rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse
<hoijui> deactivates and reactivates the touchpad(-drivers), which did the trick
<xubuntu500> hello guys! where i can find driver for sis mirage 3 graphic?
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-sis <--- it's not a very well supported card
<xubuntu500> @bazhang what should i do sir? my display resolutions is only 640x480
<Juli3n>  Hello is that you speak French ?
<knome> !fr | Juli3n
<ubottu> Juli3n: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<meek_geek> yo
<xubuntu812> my installer keeps crashing any tips?
<knome> try being a bit more exac
<knome> +t
<xubuntu812> i am trying to install xubuntu 14 and as soon as it starts copying files i get the errno 5
<xubuntu812> however it runs fine on live
<knome> have you checked the ISO integrity?
<xubuntu812> yes and re-downloaded several times
<knome> how did you check the integrity?
<xubuntu812> md5 check
<xubuntu812> i would like to assume that the integrity is not the issue
<xubuntu812> how do i get the no migration assistant command to work
<xubuntu812> i have tried this and it did not recognize it
<xubuntu812> does anyone know of any installation issues i am having difficulty
<knome> !patience | xubuntu812
<ubottu> xubuntu812: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu812> what i have found is that "ubiquity --no-migration-assitant" is a workaruond
<xubuntu812> however this command does not seem to be valid
<knome> make sure you type the command with "assistant" not "assitant"
<xubuntu812> i get "ubiquity: error: no such option: --no-migration-assistant"
<knome> then there is no such option
<knome> the tutorials probably cover older versions
<xubuntu812> 10*4
<xubuntu812> is there a way to check integrity from terminal?
 * Hedgework peeks in
<Hedgework> xubuntu812: sure... md5sum the iso
<Hedgework> xubuntu812: Can you give more info about your environment (i.e. what hardware you are installing on) and the error?
<Guido1> Hello, i need to recover my data. During the conection of the external driv,e with wiindows 8.1 computer i got an error message and now windows 8.1 doesn recognice it, windows xp can see it, but not open the files any more. how / with which program can i recover it, prefeurable with the folder structure?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 obvious question: can xubuntusee it?
<Guido1> cfhowlett: it can use the folders, but not the files
<cfhowlett> Guido1 try via the terminal
<Guido1> cfhowlett: you mean with cd etc.? by the way. if i conect the drive it kes quite long until it is conected and shows the folders
<cfhowlett> Guido1 that makes me nervous.  NO connection is better than a delayed connection.  Suggests a possible hardware issue, but I don't have enough expertise to advise.  Ask over in #ubuntu or in ##linux
<Guido1> cfhowlett: just asked in ubuntu as well.
<Guido1> cfhowlett: but i didn got more information over there
<cfhowlett> Guido1 ask ##linux?
<Hedgework> Guido1: I've done recoveries off of questionable disks, but I'm at work so I can't do a walk-through right now.  If you'd like, I can try to help tonight before bed.
<Guido1> Hedgework: jea, maybe that would be nice. maybe tomorrow night is also possible? (tomorrow i have an exam). are you doing it with linux, xp or windows 8.1? ()that are the systems available to me, prefeuring xp and xubuntu
<Hedgework> Guido1: I usually use sysrescuecd or plug the drive into my funtoo install, but I can check whether the utilities I use are on the xubuntu livecd if that's all you've got.
<Hedgework> As for tomorrow...I'm not yet sure if I'm hanging out at home or traveling for the holiday, but if I'm around I can help.
<Guido1> at linux: no answer at all ...
<Guido1> Hedgework: than letś see how late it will be today
<elfy> Guido1: it might take longer than 10 minutes for someone to see it who can reply
<GridCube> Guido1, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Hedgework> Guido1: I suspect my SO will want my attention when I get home, but I should free up around 8 or 9 pm my time (for as long as I can stay awake)...that's about 6.5 hours from now.
<Guido1> Hedgework: oh, itś now 19.30 at my place
<Hedgework> it's still 13:30 here :)
<Guido1> GridCube: okkee, i have test disk
<Hedgework> anyway...good luck, and feel free to ping my non-work nick (HedgeMage) in a few hours if you still need help
<Guido1> Hedgework: thanks
<Hedgework> np
<GridCube> Guido1, do read a whole lot before doing stuff to sensible data
<Guido1> GridCube: sure
<Guido1> GridCube: whats the difference between test disk and fotoRec?
<GridCube> photorec just recovers some types of files
<Guido1> test disk shows:   CHS 60801 255 63 - sector size=512 (by the listed partitions)
<Guido1> testdisks shows the partition two times, exactly the same
<Guido1> and says invalide fat boot sector
<Hedgework> Guido1: Do you have a spare disk that's at least the size of the corrupt one?
<Hedgework> Guido1: If so, I *highly* recommend making an image and working on the image rather than risking further data loss by screwing around with a dodgy disk.
<Guido1> Hedgework: just making a 800 GB partition free
<Hedgework> Guido1: that works, as long as it's on a different physical drive :)
<Guido1> right now i let testdisk show me what it finds, but not do any changes
<Guido1> Hedgework: yes, itś on a different drive - a 1 TB drive
<Hedgework> cool
<Hedgework> Guido1: EVERY time you move the head on a failing disk -- whether to read or write -- you bring catastrophic failure closer.  Stop messing around with it even reading it.  Image it to the other disk, then work on the image.
<Guido1> Hedgework: the problem drive is a 500 Gb drive. i have quite some faith if test disk shows the correct partition table - right now it can read the fat boor sector it says
<Hedgework> I don't know what you see and haven't gone through it with tools or seen useful output, so I assume the most conservative path.  Use your best judgement, of course.
<Guido1> Hedgework: should not be - expect a program error as i got the drive begin this year (from a recovery service)
<Hedgework> Guido1: A recovery service?  As in it's a reconditioned drive?
<Guido1> Hedgework: no, they put the data on a new drive
<Hedgework> Ahh.  We clearly have very different data handling preferences.
<Guido1> bevore i had i quite fast fat 32 300 gb usb 2.0 drive and got a fat 32 500 gb with USB 3.0 back which was slower
<Guido1> Hedgework: i had to send in the old drive - physical damage ...
<Hedgework> Guido1: Here's what I do, just for comparison.  Keep in mind that I am responsible for some OSS projects and work in infosec, so I probably have more serious data integrity and secrecy needs than the average joe user...
<Hedgework> 1) The only SSDs I'll buy are Intel, and I only store system stuff that doesn't change too much on them to minimize writes.  For example, / and /boot are on my SSD in tyro (my personal desktop), but /var, /home, and swap are on a HDD.
<Hedgework> 2) The only HDDs I'll buy are Seagate.  Seagate has a slightly lower MTBF than competitors like Western Digital, but unlike WD and friends, Seagates throw lots of noisy errors for weeks or months before they fail, so I'm not caught by surprise and can double-check that I have complete back-ups then EOL the drive.
<Hedgework> 3) All disks are encrypted, usually via dmcrypt with LUKS headers, except for my /boot partition.
<Hedgework> 4) /boot for highly sensitive systems is kept on removable media on my person
<Hedgework> 4) Backups are taken regularly (I use rsnapshot with a custom wrapper script) and stored on encrypted volumes.
<Hedgework> err 5 ^^^
<Hedgework> 6) If a disk starts throwing errors indicative of a filesystem failure, I image it, shred, and test.  If the hardware checks out, I create a new partition table and appropriate filesystems then copy the contents back from the image.
<Hedgework> 7) If a disk shows indications of an impending hardware failure, I image it (even if it's already backed up...better safe than sorry) and physically destroy it.  Then I restore what I need to a new disk from the image, check for integrity where needed, and grab back-ups of anything that was corrupted.
<Guido1> Hedgework: i only have HDDs, i think. if i buy, i also go for seagate. i have good experiences with it. i would be glad to have enough money to have enough disks for backups ...
<Hedgework> 8) If I get handed a device to recover by someone else, I make an image and work on the image unless I absolutely can't.  Better safe than sorry.
<Hedgework> 9) I do my own data recovery...I don't want strangers in my data.
<Hedgework> Guido1: I already had this system in place back when I was a single mom raising my kid on $700/mo with no child support, government aid, etc.  You can afford it if you're willing to do some extra leg work to make up for funding shortfalls.
<Guido1> Hedgework: okee, testdisk just showed the following information during the analysis "Read error at 12/28/17 (lba=194560)". What does it mean?
<Hedgework> Guido1: I don't use testdisk, but I would suspect that the number with the slashes is platter/cylinder/sector location...lba is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_block_addressing
<Guido1> Hedgework: right now i have to calculate with a year compleatly without money and before i just had about 400€
<Guido1> Hedgework: so itś an physical error?
<Hedgework> Meh, maybe maybe not...a location doesn't tell us why there's a read error.
<Hedgework> That's not actually a helpful error message.
<Guido1> Hedgework: makes it difficult to fix ...
<Hedgework> Meh, I can guide you to better tools.
<Guido1> would be nice
<Hedgework> Can you download an iso (about 400MB) and either burn it to a CD or write it to a USB stick?
<Guido1> yes, i can
<Hedgework> Guido1: Get this... http://www.sysresccd.org/Download
<Hedgework> It has the toolkit I'm more familiar with.
<Guido1> before i test disk showed that the one ppartition is listed twoo times in the partition table and that there was an error reading the fat 32 boot sector
<Hedgework> that doesn't tell us WHY though
<Guido1> Hedgework: but maybe it lets hope that fixing the partition table solves the problem, but the read error later on ...
<Hedgework> Guido1: May I pm, by the way, while we're at this?
<Guido1> yes
<Hedgework> The thing is that if you run the tool to fix the partition table and the problem is in fact a head going bad you may destroy the disk.
<Hedgework> Proper diagnostics are your friend: know what you are dealing with so you can make wise choices on how to deal with it.
<Snuggyfoo> Does anyone know what Ubuntu/Xubuntu uses to configure the display for an ATI video card if there is no xorg.conf?
<baizon> Snuggyfoo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<baizon> Snuggyfoo: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/26290/50-synaptics-conf-options-not-working/27017#27017
<vaiolin> Hello, using a old Sony Vaio VGN-FJ270, installed Skype fine, but builtin webcam shows no video, how can I get it working?
<xubuntu516> Question: does vim come preinstalled in Xubuntu? It seems to run with the "vi" command, yet when I do "sudo apt-get install vim", it doesn't seem to be installed.
<Unit193> It comes with vim-tiny, which doesn't have syntax highlighting and all the fun jazz.
<xubuntu516> Unit193: ohh, hmm, thanks, just removed vim-tiny and installed vim. Thanks.
<Unit193> Don't even need to remove tiny.
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu516> Unit193: If you have both installed, which would it default to then?
<xubuntu516> Considering that vim-tiny was starting with vi
<Unit193> /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.basic (which is vim)
<xubuntu516> THat's a little confusing, but it's alright, important thing is I got it installed. :)
<xubuntu265> hello
<xubuntu265> may I ask a question ?
<slickymaster> !ask | xubuntu265
<ubottu> xubuntu265: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu265> sorry first time here
<xubuntu265> I have been trying to install xubuntu onto my computer several times now with out success I downloaded the iso burnt it to a usb and dvd following the instructions to the letter booting ect i see a load screen for xubuntu then i get this message "(initramfs) unable to find a medium with a live file system
<xubuntu265> am I doing some thing wrong ?
<xubuntu265> I've used ubuntu on a note book was so far superior to windows
<xubuntu265> now i want xubuntu on my pc( sick of the garbage with windows 7
<xubuntu265> can any one help ? please ?
<knome> xubuntu265, patience please, everybody is a volunteer here
<xubuntu265> ok
<xubuntu146> Two quick questions. What exactly does selecting filetype under mousepad do? Is it just for syntax highlighting? Second, will there be any new updates for mousepad? I think I remember reading that it's been abandoned.
<knome> xubuntu265, 1) syntax highlighting 2) it's not completely abandoned; what do you need updates for?
<xubuntu146> knome: No, just wondering if it'll be included and kept up to date in future XFCE releases, or whether it'll be replaced. I read somewhere that it may be replaced with leafpad, I beleive. Yet leafpad has less features and is more primitive.
<knome> it was replaced by leafpad in earlier xubuntu versions but is now back.
<xubuntu146> knome: Ohh ok, thanks.
#xubuntu 2014-07-03
<xubuntu146> Alright, I'm trying to install my printer and one of the packages required for the driver to work is ia32-libs. Yet it looks like this package is no longer available in 14.04. Is there a substitute or something?
<xubuntu146> I mean, if the driver is not available in cups, then most likely it won't be in Xubuntu's repos, will it? Manually is most likely the only way to install, right?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am about to install xubuntu 14.04.  does the name of my PC really matter?  Like does it have to be lower case and unique?
<SamwiseGamgee> What are some considerations I need to take when deciding the name of my PC when installing xubuntu?
<Kekai> your nam
<Kekai> its only gonna be seen by you and other people on your netowork
<Unit193> SamwiseGamgee: Just that it doesn't clash with another name on the network, can be confusing to the router.
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, then the name should be unique?
<xubuntu146> anyone have any suggestions fo rmy issue with my laser printer/scanner
<Unit193> What printer is it?
<xubuntu146> Unit193: Brother MFC-7360N
<xubuntu146> I need the ia32-libs it says
<yoLo_> i installed a clean version of xubuntu 14.04 and updates doesn't work
<yoLo_> basically... everything i try downloading doesn't work at all
<SirLagz> what doesn't work ? how does it not work ?
<SirLagz> do you get errors ?
<yoLo_> it always prompts if i'd like to report error
<xubuntu146> yoLo_: check your sources list
<yoLo_> a lot
<SirLagz> yoLo_: are you using the update manager ?
<yoLo_> what sources list ?
<xubuntu146> It crashes or it gives an error like 404?
<yoLo_> the update manager and also in terminal
<SirLagz> what happens when you do it in terminal ?
<yoLo_> it crashes and also errors
<SirLagz> what error ? how does it crash ?
<SirLagz> yoLo_: can you pastebin the errors ?
<yoLo_> wait
<yoLo_> i'll show it to you
<xubuntu146> yoLo_: what do you get when you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without the quotes in terminal?
<yoLo_> let me try
<yoLo_> xubuntu146, i will pastebin it
<yoLo_> here
<yoLo_> http://pastebin.com/8hdzxUA7
<yoLo_> even installing chrome crashed
<yoLo_> and also python
<yoLo_> dev
<SirLagz> yoLo_: what did you do *before* this started happening ?
<SirLagz> yoLo_: did you cancel an update or anything like that ?
<xubuntu146> yoLo_: It may be an issue with the kernel it seems
<yoLo_> After linux installation has completed update manager popped up saying 261MB of update available so i clicked to update
<yoLo_> but it crashed...
<yoLo_> internet was working perfectly fine...
<SirLagz> yoLo_: how did that crash ?
<xubuntu146> issue with bash*
<SirLagz> yoLo_: I'm suspecting it crashing halfway through has buggered something up
<xubuntu146> try doing sudo apt-get install -f
<yoLo_> probably
<yoLo_> k
<xubuntu146> just run that "sudo apt-get install -f"
<xubuntu146> and tell us what the output is
<SirLagz> yoLo_: if what xubuntu146 says doesn't work,run "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade" and see what happens
<yoLo_> omg.. i tried installing gedit and it also failed am getting alot of pop up "SYSTEM PROGRAM PROBLEM DETECTED
<SirLagz> yoLo_: I think you may have a hardware issue.
<SirLagz> yoLo_: dpkg-deb: error: subprocess tar was killed by signal (Bus error), core dumped  <-- that's not a good sign
<SirLagz> yoLo_: is this an old PC ?
<yoLo_>  nope
<yoLo_> it's a lenovo thinkpad x201 2012
<SirLagz> yoLo_: I'd start with a fresh install
<yoLo_> SirLagz, that's exactly what i'm getting
<SirLagz> yoLo_: or run `sudo apt-get install tar` and see what happens
<xubuntu146> yoLo_: Yeah, try a new fresh install. It may be something went very wrong during install
<yoLo_> that's what i'm doing right now.. i hade deleted the linux off my usb and i'm download from another mirror
<xubuntu146> Maybe make sure to check your install medium before the reinstall also
<xubuntu146> Alright, yeah, hopefully that'll fix it
<yoLo_> i don't get something why is it that i'm downloading the same linux but at some mirror the iso size if much bigger ?
<xubuntu146> yoLo_: that may mean the other one is corrupted.
<yoLo_> amd64-bit waterloo is 913mb and toronto is 945mb why /
<yoLo_> ?
<xubuntu146> check a few other mirrors
<xubuntu146> Which size do they match
<yoLo_> i'm downloading directly from the site with torrent
<yoLo_> i hope it is not some shortcut to a random mirror
<yoLo_> just when i was about to get into scrapy and django orm this happens!
<xubuntu256> why won't xubuntu install on my computer ? get a message saying (initramfs) unable to find a medium with a live file system
<xubuntu256> any one have an idea ?
<holstein> xubuntu256: sounds like a bad iso, or installation media
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu256> have done all oth that still no luck
<xubuntu256> tried it on a usb stick a cd and a dvd
<holstein> xubuntu256: you have done what? confirmed the iso? or the installation media? are you trying to install and getting that message? will it run live or no?
<xubuntu256> sorry confirmied iso
<xubuntu256> i get a screen with xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu256: you make installation media from the iso, so that can still be testing and confirmed.. there is an integrity check in the menu
<holstein> xubuntu256: try to specifically get to a live desktop.. choose "run live" or "try xubuntu" or whatever its called that is the *other* option besides "install"
<xubuntu256> i downloaded the iso put it on a usb stick using one of the programs for this
<xubuntu256> have tried running live
<xubuntu256> still have same problem
<holstein> xubuntu256: so, you *cant" run the live desktop?
<yoLo_> i think it would be a bad idea if i installed linux with installing updates enabled
<xubuntu256> nope goes to a screen saying xubuntu a circle spins for a few mins
<holstein> yoLo_: i choose not to.. i update after the installation, so im sure i have the same, or very similar packages from the live CD
<holstein> xubuntu256: then, what? the error message?
<xubuntu256> then back to unable to find a medium etc etc etc
<holstein> !nomodeset | xubuntu256 please try this
<ubottu> xubuntu256 please try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yoLo_> holstein, i also use to do that, this is my first time installing linux with updates enabled
<holstein> xubuntu256: also, can you confirm that stick works buy booting on other machines?
<xubuntu256> the stick works
<holstein> yoLo_: really shouldnt be a problem, if the hardware is supported
<holstein> xubuntu256: if you dont confirm it works, you are assuming, and that issue can cause the message you are seeing
<xubuntu256> should be straight forward
<xubuntu256> never had this problem on my notbook
<holstein> xubuntu256: sure.. different hardware supports linux differently.. you were likely not promised the hardware would support linux in any way
<holstein> xubuntu256: have you confirmed the integrity check? or tried nomodeset?
<`Fibz> use a different program to make the live image.
<xubuntu256> well I had this computer i'm using now well before i thought of converting to lynux
<holstein> xubuntu256: sure.. im just letting you know why you would have potentially quite different experiences on 2 different machines
<`Fibz> if you have access to a windows box i recommend Linux Live USB Installer (LiLi): http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<xubuntu256> i never get that options (checking etc) I download burn boot select usb
<holstein> xubuntu256: have you tried nomodeset?
<`Fibz> also try noapic and nolapic
<xubuntu256> get to the try xubuntu laselect language etc blue screen
<xubuntu256> back to message
<`Fibz> try booting with the advanced boot options nomodeset noapic nolapic
<holstein> xubuntu256: you get to the menu for the integrity check and nomodeset and the other (good) suggestions from `Fibz in the menu by pressing shift at boot.. after the bios screens.. as outlined in..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu256> I tried the usb stick on my wifes computer we both have windows 7 works on hers
<xubuntu256> but no luck on mine
<holstein> xubuntu256: ok. so the stick is likely "good" then.. have you tried the options above?
<holstein> xubuntu256: specifically, nomodeset, noapic and nolapic
<xubuntu256> might as well not losing any thing i suppse
<xubuntu256> thanks for all you advice guys much appreciated
<xubuntu256> i'll be back
<xubuntu146> Damnit, still can't get this Brother MFC-7360N to print
<Char|ie> Hi, does the xubuntu minimal cd have cfdisk?
<Char|ie> I am going to install it on a slightly older laptop
<Char|ie> It has windows xp on it, which went haywire on a major update, so Im just gonna do a complete install of xubuntu to take over the hard drive completely
<Char|ie> any suggestions?
<`Fibz> if you arent worried about saving the data you can just install without needing anything special
<yoLo_> does ur PC have optical drive ?
<Char|ie> It has a cd drive
<holstein> Char|ie: AFAIK, there is just the one xubuntu iso.. are you talking about the mini iso?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Char|ie> mini iso. yes.
<holstein> Char|ie: the mini iso is more for a "network install" kind of thing.. small installation media, downloading packages from the network for the installation
<Char|ie> So there should be no problem?
<Char|ie> so I made a premature assessment. There is no cd drive
<Char|ie> Put it on a usb drive?
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu146> Why is printer installation such a pain?
<holstein> xubuntu146: if you are not given linux support, it can be near impossible..
<Char|ie> Get mac. lol.
<holstein> Char|ie: actually, you "need" to get hardware that supports the operating system you are using.. if thats apple's, OSX, then, your hardware had better support osx
<Char|ie> I have an old ACER aspire One IM trying to slap nix on it.
<Char|ie> But from what Im typing on now, is a mac
<Char|ie> so its gonna take some googling. :/
<meek_geek> guys why is there 30 MB of download when i did apt-get update
<Char|ie> Its been awhile since ive used slackware but I do remember xubuntu and think its a good time to try it out.
<meek_geek> whereas its so much less in debian
<holstein> Char|ie: i literally download the normal xubuntu iso.. (there is not minimal xubuntu iso) and i make a live USB stick using the instructions i gave above.. i set the bios to boot the USB and install
<meek_geek> I want to know why is sources.list so much complex in Ubuntu ?
<holstein> meek_geek: the sources are different..
<holstein> meek_geek: if you have not messed with them, they will be stock.. if you add ppa's, you will get more
<meek_geek> holstein, but apt-get update is like 30 MB man!! there has to be something wrong with sources.list cuz in debian its so much less updates in secs
<xubuntu146> holstein: The thing is the driver is supplied, I installed the LPR and CUPSWrapper drivers, installed lib32stdc++6, but even then the network printer isn't reachable.
<meek_geek> I just install 14.04 holstein and apt-get update is scary
<holstein> meek_geek: if there are 30mb's worth of updates, thats what will come in.. if less, less.. if more, more
<meek_geek> holstein, no no I m not talking about the upgrade!! I am talking about apt-get update !!
<holstein> xubuntu146: i plug in the device, and get it working there
<meek_geek> just to update the repo it is like 30 MB of data !!
<holstein> meek_geek: sure.. if there are 30mb's to update, thats what it will be
<meek_geek> holstein, I think I need to refine the sources.list then ; I don't use any of the non-free apps except flashplayer ; can you help me refine the list ?
<Char|ie> holstein, the lists doesnt have guides for setting up a bootable USB drive using a mac
<Char|ie> Which the computer IM trying to install onto, is a PC
<meek_geek> i use non-free linux firmware but that comes pre-loaded with the kernel itself ; so no worries
<holstein> meek_geek: sure. i say, just list them out.. but, you can also just disable them all and run your own, or maintain updates manually..
<holstein> Char|ie: i use unetbootin, friend.. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<meek_geek> holstein, no I would refine the list i guess
<holstein> meek_geek: sure.. list your sources.. though, im unclear what the issue is, if they are the default ones..
<meek_geek> my issue is that why does apt-get update take 4 times the time it takes in comparison to Debian default
<holstein> Char|ie: you can dd copy the iso's to usb sticks as well..
<holstein> meek_geek: ubuntu is not debian, friend
<meek_geek> holstein, but still ubuntu is meant to be faster ain't it ?
<holstein> meek_geek: i have not read that.. and that is not promised anywhere..
<Char|ie> Ubuntu is just meant to be more "user-friendly"
<holstein> meek_geek: id say, its comparable.. but, ubuntu is not debian, and not meant to imitate it
<holstein> debian running xfce vs xubuntu are actually likely quite similar in feel and speed.. but, the package repositories are differnt and maintained differently.. ubuntu doesnt use debian sources.. i dont think its a good idea to use any operating system, and disable or edit the main sources for official updates, and expect a "good" experience
<Char|ie> could you point me in the right direction, what kidn of dd guide am I supposed to look for?
<meek_geek> holstein, why does Ubuntu have restricted / multiverse / universe all repos by default ?
<holstein> Char|ie: i offed 2 suggestions that i have used from apple's operating system osx while making live USB to boot ubuntu.. dd was one.. the other was unetbootin
<holstein> meek_geek: if you want access to those drivers, you'll enable those.. you can disable what you like.. but, if you are using software from there, you would like to take the updates, likely..
<meek_geek> holstein, i just want main and multiverse ( due to flash player )
<holstein> meek_geek: use what you like..
<meek_geek> holstein, the only non-free packages i use on gnu+linux system is non-free firmware linux and flashplayer
<meek_geek> now what all repo should i keep ?
<holstein> meek_geek: i have already suggested just keeping the defaults.. if you dont want to, you can keep what you like
<meek_geek> holstein, just help me instead ; what all repos are required if i were to use just main repo + security updates ?
<holstein> meek_geek: none are "required".. keep literally the ones you want, friend. i suggest leaving the defaults
<holstein> meek_geek: if you want just the makin and security, do it..
<meek_geek> holstein, What is the difference between restricted and multiverse and universe ?
<holstein> meek_geek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<meek_geek> ok
<meek_geek> reading
<meek_geek> holstein, maybe you are right because ubuntu has a wide set of stuff it already uses
<snuggyfoo> Hi. When I install a proprietary ATI driver (fglrx) the Xubuntu loading logo freezes. When I select (fglrx-updates) I get a black screen.
<snuggyfoo> Where is the log located to diagnose what is going on?
<snuggyfoo> Is it var/log/lightdm?
<snuggyfoo> x-0
<snuggyfoo> any help would be fantastic
<xubuntu634> Hi, I wiped my hard drive empty and installed my copy of Windows 8 and then upgraded to Windows 8.1. I've finally got it updated and all the software I need on it installed, so I grabbed my Xubuntu 14.04 disc so I could put my default operating system of on the machine too, dual boot 8.1 and Xubuntu. However it doesn't have a ''install along side Windows 8.1'' option like I was expecting but when I select ''something else'' it see
<yoLo_> ok now i have installed a fresh copy of ubuntu
<yoLo_> xubuntu*
<holstein> xubuntu634: i would just manually shrink, and use the empty space
<yoLo_> what is the best way to update ?
<holstein> yoLo_: i use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xubuntu634> I have the empty space, I'm just not sure how to partition it.
<xubuntu634> Root, swap and home?
<holstein> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<holstein> xubuntu634: i use the defaults
<yoLo_> hopefully no errors or crashes this time
<xubuntu634> Thanks, you guys rock :)
<yoLo_> just to to be safe i'll shutdown xchat
<holstein> yoLo_: ?
<holstein> yoLo_: if an updated package broke support before, it likely will again.. what is the issue?
<yoLo_> i have had some serious errors and crashes right after installing xubuntu..
<yoLo_> probably corrupted iso
<cfhowlett> yoLo_ if so, get a clean ISO, verify integrity, burn a USB, verify it and install.
<yoLo_> i have just done that...
<yoLo_> now i'm going to try the update again
<holstein> yoLo_: ok.. go for it.. sounds right to me
<cfhowlett> yoLo_ "probably corrupted iso" ...
<yoLo_> brb
<xubuntu634> Yep, I'm set. Thanks again
<SamwiseGamgee>  I just installed xubuntu 14.04
<SamwiseGamgee> and I am having trouble with a panel...I cannot move it
<SamwiseGamgee> I just created a panel, but I cannot move it
<SamwiseGamgee> I need help from this room, because the help menu does not resolve the issue
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh God, what did I get myself into.  Does anyone here know how to use xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !patience|SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> Which one has the best tutorials?
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#Restore_your_Xfce_panel_settings
<snuggyfoo> Hey SamwiseGamgee, you might be interested in Docky. https://duckduckgo.com/?q=docky&t=canonical
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels#Restore_your_Xfce_panel_settings
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, I right clicked on the panel, then found ---> Move and I left clicked on that, and then a page with an arrow on the top left and a hand appeared but that doesn't move anything: I tried all kiinds of combinations of left and right clicking using that page witht the hand and nothing works
<SamwiseGamgee> It looks like once you create a new panel, it is impossible to move it using your mouse.  There must be another way to move the panel without using your mouse.  Do you have any ideas?
<snuggyfoo> Have you made sure it is unlocked?
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't want to restore my panel settings.  I like the panel: I just don''t like where it is located
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you unlock it?
<snuggyfoo> Right click > panel > panel preferences > "lock panel"
<snuggyfoo> uncheck it
<SamwiseGamgee> It's already unchecked: it is not locked
<SamwiseGamgee> But it refuses to move no matter what I do with the mouse
<SamwiseGamgee> There must be  a way to move it without using the mouse
<snuggyfoo> Where are you trying to move it? The "move" in the right click menu is not for the panel itself
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, it must be for moving sth else
<SamwiseGamgee> I am trying to move it to the other side of my desktop
<snuggyfoo> It's for moving the items in the panel, such as the clock
<SamwiseGamgee> it is near the top right of my desktop, and I want to move it to the bottom left of my desktop
<snuggyfoo> The only way to move it that I am aware of is going into panel preferences where you saw the "Lock panel" check box and changing the "Mode"
<SamwiseGamgee> the panel I created
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, it moved
<SamwiseGamgee> I had to left click on the far left side of the panel
<SamwiseGamgee> and hold it while moving my mouse
<snuggyfoo> Oh that's right, when it's unlcoked you can move it from the edges
<snuggyfoo> :)
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, I used the left edge, thanks
<snuggyfoo> No prob
<xubuntu656> Could someone please help me get my Brother MFC-7360N laser printer installed? I've been trying for over 6 hours now and going crazy.
<SamwiseGamgee> in the terminal window, what command do I type in to get only the basic information about the date, my PC, my OS description, the release, and Codename?
<SamwiseGamgee> the command is something like, uname -a or something like that....what is the correct command for that?
<xubuntu656> SamwiseGamgee: uname -a; date
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<xubuntu656> SamwiseGamgee: sure, if you want the date first just switch it around with date; uname -a
<xubuntu656> So could anyone help out with the network printer installation issue I'm having?
<SamwiseGamgee> What do all these numbers mean?  ... Linux scoop 3.13.0-30-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 9 22:45:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SamwiseGamgee> Most important, the numbers x86_64, that means the type of PC and processor I have?
<SamwiseGamgee> What does GNU/Linux mean?
<cfhowlett> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<cfhowlett> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, that totally makes sense, thanks
<xubuntu656> SamwiseGamgee: The 3.13.0-30 is your kernel version
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, excellent
<xubuntu656> x86_64 means you have a 64-bit version of the OS installed
<SamwiseGamgee> that's what I want
<SamwiseGamgee> good
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks so much
<xubuntu656> Yeo
<xubuntu656> Yep*
<xubuntu656> SamwiseGamgee: And scoop is your computer's name (hostname)
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, that's what I thought
<SamwiseGamgee> What is the name of my operating system?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee run a terminal        cat /etc/issue
<SamwiseGamgee> I figure my OS is either called 'xubuntu' or it's called linux, or may be ubuntu, who knows
<cfhowlett> good guess - OR you could run the command and learn some details          cat /etc/issue
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, I'll try it
<SamwiseGamgee> I ran that command, cfhowlett, and this is what I got...Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<SamwiseGamgee> What do the slash n slash L mean in that text?
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm not even sure if that is the letter 'L' because it is a strange character for lowercase 'L'
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, I appreciate your help...I got what I need...I learned that my OS is called Ubuntu 14.04 LTS....that is the only information I need now...thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> What it be correct to say that xubuntu is the version of Ubuntu 14.04 that my system is running?
<xubuntu697> Hello! Anyone listening?
<snuggyfoo> I'm trying to use fglrx (proprietary driver). When I install it and reboot it hangs at the splash screen. I went to tty1 and killed lightdm then did "sudo X -configure" and get Seg fault errors. Anyone know what thats about?
<xubuntu697> I'm trying to use an Ubuntu 14.04 live CD to get some files off of a failed ubuntu disk. When I load the live CD it sees the files that I need to transfer, but will not let me copy and paste the files. Any suggestions?
<itsMATT> Right click on the desktop icon, ''Mount Volume'' and then right click again and select the ''Permissions'' tab and change Access to ''Read and Write''?
<xubuntu697> already tried that. Doesn't work. Says that I do not own the rights to this file system.
<xubuntu697> Should I use a different OS live CD to try this?
<itsMATT> sorry then. was a shot in the dark
<itsMATT> I don't know, someone else probably does though. Shouldn't hurt trying however
<xubuntu697> Tomorrow I'll try using LM Cinnemon live CD. I read that Windows users use ubuntu live CDs to do this very thing and are successful.
<itsMATT> I use my Linux Mint disc for just that. It should work, good luck
<xubuntu697> Thanks. Have a good night.
<itsMATT> You too
<snuggyfoo> I installed fglrx and it didn't work (black screen). So I uninstalled it and now I get the lightdm greeter but when I login it just comes back
<snuggyfoo> Any ideas?
<snuggyfoo> I can login as guest just fine
<SamwiseGamgee> Hey guys, where is the best website for live streaming sports using xubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried Wiziwig.tv to watch Wimbledon live, and it's working, but it was designed for Windows and I can't get rid of the annoying advertising covering the centre of the viewing screen
<snuggyfoofy> SamwiseGamgee, look into using a program called wine (allows you to run windows programs in linux)
<snuggyfoofy> I use it to run netflix and it works well
<snuggyfoofy> You install a browser such as firefox using "wine firefox-installer-whatever.exe" in terminal
<snuggyfoofy> and it install like a windows program and it should allow you to run firefox as if you were in windows
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't really like Wine, because it works but I kept accidentally executing windows-executable files from my downloads folder when I was moving files around
<SamwiseGamgee> Can I avoid that problem by running PlayOnLinux instead of Wine?
<SamwiseGamgee> What about Add Block Plus, is that something I can install on Ubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> or is there an app similar to that that automatically blocks ads when you run Firefox on Ubuntu?
<xangua> tools-addons-search adblock plus
<snuggyfoofy> Addons that work for Firefox work on any distro
<snuggyfoofy> Windows, Linux, Mac, ...
<baizon> SamwiseGamgee: have you tried adblock ?
<SamwiseGamgee>  I found Ad Block Plus 2.6.3 on my Firefox Add on Menu, but is it okay to install it directly from there, or should I go to my xubuntu software centre, and do it from there?
<baizon> SamwiseGamgee: use the firefox menu
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> it worked
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<xubuntu144> Anyone know what the search url is for google? I add it based on testing a search, yet it doesn't seem to work for the whisker-menu.
<SamWiseGamgee> I'm using xubuntu 14.04 and just successfully installed Pipelight, flash, wine-pipelight, viewright-caiway, vizzedrgr, and unity3d, so I can run Netflix on Firefox, but which is the best User Agent Switcher extension for Firefox, what is the full name?
<SamWiseGamgee> How do I install Google Chrome onto xubuntu 14.04?
<cubed_root> SamWiseGamgee: have you tried the ubuntu software center?
<SamWiseGamgee> How do I find that, I don't see it anywhere?
<SamWiseGamgee> Oh yeah, I see it now
<`Fibz> SamWiseGamgee, yes, just go to google and download chrome from them, then it should install through Ubuntu Software Center by double clicking the file you downloaded
<`Fibz> the Chrome in the repo is the Chromium project and not mainstream Chrome (which comes from google)
<SamWiseGamgee> Was I supposed to install Chrome before I installed all that Pipelight and wine stuff I just mentioned?
<`Fibz> chrome is fro linux., you didnt need any oth that unless you really wanted to run the windows version 9no reason to do that)
<SamWiseGamgee> But I want to run NetFlix
<`Fibz> i forgot
 * `Fibz wanders off
<SamWiseGamgee> Hence, I probably need Google Chrome instead of Chromium project, right?
<`Fibz> like i said, go to google, download chrome (yes they make it for linux too)
<`Fibz> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/
<SamWiseGamgee> How can I check if I have Wine installed?
<SamWiseGamgee> And if I have Wine, should I install Chrome for Windows?
<`Fibz> no
<SamWiseGamgee> ok
<`Fibz> wine will be in your application's menu listed under wine if installed
<SamWiseGamgee> I just downloaded it
<SamWiseGamgee> Chrome for Debian
<SamWiseGamgee> Now should I open or save it?
<`Fibz> i usually save just so i dont have to download again if something goes wrong
<bluesabre> ftr, none of those plugins will work with Chrome or Chromium, they no longer support NPAPI plugins
<bluesabre> Chrome supports Flash in linux, and that's pretty much the extent of it
<bluesabre> firefox, midori, and perhaps epiphany still support NPAPI plugins
<needHalp> is it possible to get the panel to the right hand side of the screen?
<deshipu> needHalp: yes
<needHalp> ok, just figured out how... thanks
<mmazing> for some reason i cannot get my laptop to shutdown/reboot without it trying to go into suspend and screwing up, then i have to just hold the power button down
<knome> mmazing, did you read the release notes?
<mmazing> even "sudo reboot -h now" just tries to go into some weird suspend
<mmazing> knome: no, sorry, is there something in there related to this?
<knome> yes..
<mmazing> knome: well, i've googled this several times, so it's not like i didn't try to find info first :)
<knome> tip: always check the official website first
<knome> we always post the release announcements and notes there as well as more information on many things
<mmazing> knome: still not seeing notes on the specific problem i am referring to, i see issues with resuming from suspend but nothing about being unable to shutdown or reboot
<knome> it's most probably related though
<mmazing> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339 seems like it may be related, but none of the comments talk about being unable to shutdown or reboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<orangerobot>  hi I'm having an issue on xubuntu 14.04 which I think is fairly common. After logging in, the screen gets blocked after a few minutes idle. When I come back and try to unblock the screen using any user EXCEPT Guest, I get into a redirect loop
<orangerobot> any quick solutions or links I could look at to solve this?
<Hedgework> orangerobot: I haven't run into that, sorry.
<pleia2> I haven't either, what makes you think it's fairly common?
<Hedgework> This doesn't mean it's not a common problem...I don't use the default window manager or the default screen saver / screen lock application and have customized my acpi settings somewhat, so I'm probably an outlier.
<orangerobot> I've seen some people mentioning this after googling a little bit
<orangerobot> it's a clean install, I've just installed xubuntu-desktop ' --no-install-recommends' over a clean ubuntu 14.04 box
<orangerobot> i've seen some people say it may be something to do with  permission on the user's home directory
<orangerobot> but not very specific instructions
<orangerobot> xsession-errors says "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory cannot connect to brltty at :0"
<orangerobot> in case it helps
<orangerobot> This issue only happens when I have to unlock my screen after a few minutes idle. For normal logins (i.e. right after booting up) it works ok
<orangerobot> incidentally, I've set LOCK_SCREEN=false in /etc/default/acpi-support to disable screen locking
<orangerobot> But it didn't work. Screen still blocks after a few minutes
<orangerobot> is this the right way to disable it?
<xubuntu897> cześć. podczas instalacji Xubuntu zasugerowani mi, abym w razie czegoś komunikował się przez tego IRC-a
<xubuntu897> to jest normalne, że nie widzę paska zadań i tak dalej
<xubuntu897> ?
<knome> !pl | xubuntu897
<ubottu> xubuntu897: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xubuntu897> Przepraszam najmocniej. Dziękuję za nakierowanie mnie na polski kanał. Trzymajcie się.
<knome> btw, i don't understand polish.
<xubuntu897> knome:  ok, I was just thinking that, here are some Poles. hold on. :)
<knome> yeah, but as the factoid said, this channel is english only, even if there were polish people in here.
<xubuntu098> Is there a way to get the numpad enter key to act the same as the regular enter key (launching the program of a search in whisker-menu)
<Cybi> Hello all :)
<Cybi> I was wondering, what is the name of the default Xubuntu 14.04 window manager? And how to switch it? I'm experiencing a lot of graphic bugs with compiz and i absolutly want to switch back to the default window manager
<EugeneBandit> xfwm4 ?
<EugeneBandit> part of xfce4
<Cybi> Thanks :) So how i can switch back to it and uninstall compiz?
<EugeneBandit> don't really know, you'd better check the internet for that
<EugeneBandit> web* actually
<Cybi> hm...
<Cybi> i know that for compiz i have to do "compiz --replace" but you dont know for xfwm4?
<Cybi> ok i'll search on the web
<Cybi> anyway, thank you
<EugeneBandit> xfwm4 --replace does exist
<Cybi> ok thanks :)
<xubuntu786> is any one having trouble updatinh 14.04?please
<xubuntu786> updating even
<knome> xubuntu786, why don't you ask the real question you have and find out if anybody can help with it
<xubuntu786> because I do not know if it is a general problem or just my puter
<Unit193> Well, what's the problem?  Error output?
<xubuntu786> says no headers
<xubuntu786> I booted up another puter I have with mint 17 mate on it and it has similar problems which makes me think it may be ubuntu update problem
<xubuntu786> has any one else had any similar problems please?
<Unit193> What mirror are you using?
<xubuntu786> no idea,what ever I used before that worked,I also tried sudo apt-get update and got the same answer
<xubuntu786> in software &updaytes it says server for the Unjted Kingdom
<xubuntu786> updates even
<xubuntu786> United Kingdom
<Unit193> Well I can tell you this, I've updated 4 computers as we've been talking, and one was using the http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com mirror.
<xubuntu786> so nontu problem then
<xubuntu786> so no ubuntu problem then
<xubuntu786> I will try the mirrior you are using
<Unit193> You could even use  deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/GB.txt  I've tried it out.
<xubuntu786> Failed to load package list
<xubuntu786> Reading package lists... Error!
<xubuntu786> : Encountered a section with no Package: header
<xubuntu786> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repository.spotify.com_dists_
<xubuntu786> _non-free_i18n_Translation-en
<xubuntu786>  The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. nico@silentatom:~$
<knome> xubuntu786, please do not paste multiple lines to the channel
<xubuntu786> This what my terminal shows
<xubuntu786> Ie tried uiest server but it load
<knome> you don't have a problem with the ubuntu servers, you have a problem with a repository that's supposed to offer you spotify
<Cybi> Hello :)
<Cybi> I have a little problem in Xfce with Xubuntu 14.04
<Cybi> In the parameter, i set 4 workspace
<Cybi> But, each time i reboot, Xfce reset the number of workspaces to one
<Cybi> Someone have an idea of way to fix it?
<Cybi> Nobody have an idea?
<starrats> Cybi, asking you a dumb question, are you using the settings manager to manage your 4 workstations.  I have 4 and once they were set they never went away.
<Cybi> Yes i am ...
<Cybi> But i found someone in the same situation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42331/xubuntu-keeps-resetting-workspace-count-to-1
<Cybi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/787934
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787934 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Number of workspaces in Xubuntu resets to one" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Cybi> YEp
<Cybi> I cant find a fix...
<knome> well, that happens, answers are not always available
<knome> there's a workaround in the bug that runs a command to up the workspaces to X on every boot
#xubuntu 2014-07-04
<xubuntu743> Does anyone know how to sign a key once it has been imported on 14.04?
<xubuntu743> LOL! I thought all us computer geeks stayed up all night!
<elfy> less jittery than some though - so manage to stay in one place for longer
<Andrzej> somebody can tell my, why when I use static ip i don't have internet ?
<knome> maybe your router doesn't support that ip (range)
<knome> or if you are not behind a router, your ISP most probably doesn't support static ip's
<knome> (unless they specifically do, and if it's like that, you shouldn't have working internet *if* you don't have a static ip)
<Andrzej> knome: my router support that ip. when i give it for windows it's ok, but when i give it for xubuntu i don;t have internet :(
<reyt> Can anyone help me out with a problem?
<poeticrpm> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> poeticrpm: hes already gone
<baizon> he waited 1 min :(
<poeticrpm> baizon, ahh missed it
<poeticrpm> yeah wtf? The channel isnt a concierge service
<Kihokki> Now it is
<poeticrpm> not sure I follow, but ok :)
<Guido1> hello, i need some help installing my printer on a 64 bit xubuntu laptop. to install the driver i first have to onstall "ia32-libs or lib32stdc++", but both pakages are not found and sudo apt-get install package-name:i386 also doesn work
<skribblezatcha> good morning.
<kc1di> hello all
<PinFloyd> hi
<kc1di> how do you disable touch pad in xubuntu?
<deshipu> kc1di: in settings
<deshipu> kc1di: 'mouse & touchpad'
<deshipu> kc1di: the 'enable this device' checkbox
<kc1di> thanks for some reason I could not find it at first :?)
<sdollins> Anyone have any suggestions for must-have grandma apps? :D
<cfhowlett> sdollins depends on the gramma, doesn't it?
<sdollins> maybe!
<sdollins> I am forcing mine away from Windows XP.
<sdollins> Thunderbird and Firefox are what she already uses
<sdollins> which is primarily what she does on computer anyways so that's fine.
<sdollins> I installed Skype but I'm not sure what else she'd possibly need.
<cfhowlett> sdollins give her the linux alternatives to her XP apps
<sdollins> I don't think she uses any beyond Firefox/Thunderbird.
<cfhowlett> sdollins xubuntu-restricted-extras
<sdollins> I installed VLC
<sdollins> and flash
<genii> Too bad no one's packaged this yet:  http://kpg.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> look and feel will be most important..
<cfhowlett> sdollins hey, if you still have XP, grab the desktop wallpapers!
<sdollins> I think greybird is pretty enough for her. She's always used the grey theme on XP.
<sdollins> I just moved the panel to the bottom and named the menu "start" ;D
<ryan__> any way to add a menu bar to the xubuntu panel?
<ryan__> similar to unity
<holstein> ryan__: yes
<ryan__> ok
<ryan__> what do i install
<holstein> an easy way is, an xfce panel with a transparent background.. but, its not "managed" the same, though, it looks similar.. there are also many docks.. plank, docky, AWN, wbar. but, the xfce panel option requires no install, and has no additional overhead
<holstein> ryan__: ^
<ryan__> that doesnt sound like it adds the windows menu bar to the panel
<ryan__> that just sounds like,.
<ryan__> a transparent panel
<xangua> ryan__: you mean global menu¿ no
<ryan__> yeah
<ryan__> global menu
<holstein> ryan__: thats is unity dock like
<holstein> ryan__: otherwise, just right click and add the normal menu, not the wisker menu..
<ryan__> no
<ryan__> the menu bar
<ryan__> with file view server settings
<ryan__> that sort of stuff
<ryan__> how do i put that in the panel
<holstein> ryan__: file view server settigns?
<ryan__> the bar at the top of windows
<holstein> ryan__: what windows?
<GridCube> ryan__, you mean to have the menu options detached from the windows into a panel?
<ryan__> yes
<holstein> the menu bar at the top of windows?
<holstein> maximus used to do that..
<holstein> !info maximus
<ubottu> maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-3 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 97 kB
<ryan__> no
<ryan__> ugh
<ryan__> holstein, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menu_bar
<ryan__> that
<holstein> ryan__: i understand you are finding this frustrating.. but, there is no easy way to make xfce emulate unity
<ryan__> i just want the menu bar
<ryan__> in the panel
<GridCube> ryan__, there was an applet for the panel that did that ages ago
<holstein> ryan__: have you tried the "maximus" option? that used to be in the netbook remix and did what you are asking about
<GridCube> i don't think it works anymore
<holstein> ryan__: maximus addressed that functionality for the netbook remix
<ryan__> maximus just hides window decorations
<holstein> ryan__: it used to specifically address pulling the menu into the panel as you are asking
<GridCube> ryan__, some people report that compiling this https://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/ for xfce does the trick, some report it does not
<baizon> ryan__: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-windowck-plugin
<baizon> GridCube: it isnt working anymore
<GridCube> welp
<ryan__> baizon, that looks neat
<baizon> im using it, every app works, no problems :)
<ryan__> how do i install it
<baizon> compile it
<baizon> or install the deb
<sdollins> Docky :D
<sdollins> it still exists?
<ryan__> i think plan
<ryan__> meh
<ryan__> im surprised no-ones ported whatever unity uses for menubars to other DEs
<xangua> kde has had global meno for years
<baizon> ryan__: because its gtk3
<baizon> no one else uses it :>
<ryan__> gnome does!
<xangua> even before kde4
<baizon> gnome3 doesnt use appmenu at all
<baizon> xfce / lxde are using gtk2
<ryan__> that sucks
<holstein> i dont think its necessarily a goal of xfce to provide that workflow, but rather a more traditional alternative..
<arviceblot> Hi, I'm running xubuntu 14.04 on a laptop with a touchpad and a touchscreen. Is there a way I can enable scrolling on the touchscreen? I don't see it as an option in the device settings.
<GridCube> arviceblot, i don't think there is
<GridCube> at least i've never seen that option on my netbook
<arviceblot> dang, that's too bad
<GridCube> arviceblot, some programs have gesture addons
<GridCube> like firefox and chrome
<GridCube> that you can install and enable things like scrolling and such
<ddsss_> this is driving me nuts. If I turn monitor power off and on again - my desktop doesn't come back again. I have to Ctrl+Alt+F1 and "sudo service lightdm restart"... Does anyone know why is this happening?
<ddsss_> ^it only began happening after 14.04 install...
<baizon> ddsss_: yes its a bug
<baizon> ddsss_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [Undecided,New]
<ddsss_> baizon, that's a relieve. I thought I was going crazy. pluggin unplugig, replacing hdmi cables.
<GridCube> ddsss_, as pointed in several posts in that bugreport the fastest workaround is having a keybind that executes an "xrandr -s ###x####" to reset the screen
<adymitruk> the googling does nothing and I'm wondering why new applications that I install are not showing up in the application finder..
<adymitruk> I'm fairly new to xubuntu but familiar with ubuntu
<holstein> adymitruk: what application?
<adymitruk> intellij idea ce
<adymitruk> but it happened for others too like evolution
<GridCube> adymitruk, did you search for the apps in the wishkers menu ?
<GridCube> or in the appfinder application?
<adymitruk> another one is hipchat
<adymitruk> they show up in the application menu
<adymitruk> but not with the alt-f2
<adymitruk> any ideas?
<ddsss_> GridCube, what are pound signs mean?
<GridCube> ddsss_, the screen resolution, like 1600x900 or whathevs
<ddsss_> GridCube, so if mine is 1920x1080: xrandr -s 1920x1080
<ddsss_> GridCube, trying it...
<GridCube> ddsss_, if you just type xrandr you will get a list of the available resolutions
<GridCube> the one you are currently using will be marked by an asterisk
<ddsss_> GridCube, nope
<GridCube> the screen did not light up?
<ddsss_> GridCube, nope
<GridCube> did you bind that to a key combo or you just sent it from a terminal?
<ddsss_> GridCube, I went into keyboard-> application shortcuts and bout xrandr -s 1920x1080 to Ctrl+Alt+r
<ddsss_>  /bout/bound/s
<GridCube> sounds about right
<ddsss_> GridCube, i don't think restart was needed
<ddsss_> gonna try it again. toggling screen
<ddsss_> nope
<ddsss_> no idea
<ddsss_> GridCube, maybe "xrandr --auto" ?
<ddsss_> trying xrandr --auto
<ddsss_> GridCube, I'll be damn - xrandr --auto fixed it...
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> glad to hear that
<ddsss_> GridCube, hmm. wait-  why after xrandr --auto xchat lost it's gtk styling....
<ddsss_> GridCube, :)
<GridCube> mmm try again the --set
<ddsss_> GridCube, so xrandr --auto --set ?
<GridCube> no no
<GridCube> --set 1920x1080
<GridCube> no auto
<factotum> hello all, my question is what is the default gkt/metacity theme for xubuntu 14.10 and can they be used with Mate?
<ddsss_> ^ it says: xrandr: --set must be used after --output
<bazhang> 14.10?
<factotum> yes 14.10, sorry havent had any caffiene yet
<bazhang> thats not released yet
<factotum> er 14.04
<GridCube> yes, sorry, its xrandr --output YOUROUTPUT --set 1920x1080 , ddsss_
<factotum> duh, wow, really sorry
<GridCube> you can know your output name from just typing xrandr as well
<GridCube> in my case it says "VBOX0 connected 1600x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm"
<ddsss_> so GridCube HDMI1 ?
<GridCube> yep
<ddsss_>  xrandr --output HDMI1 --set 1920x1080 -> trying
<ddsss_> GridCube, ahh no. xrandr: --set requires two arguments
<GridCube> good earth, sorry
<GridCube> ddsss_, type man xrandr
<ddsss_> GridCube, but anyways. it doesn't matter. it seems like only xchat lost styling after xrandr --auto.
<ddsss_> GridCube, I can live with that:)
<ddsss_> GridCube, thanks!
<GridCube> ddsss_, remember that the issue should be fixed in the near future anyway by the update
<factotum> bleh, think I'll just go back to xfce
<factotum> oh, and figured it out, it's greybird, whoo-hoo
<adymitruk> the googling does nothing and I'm wondering why new applications that I install are not showing up in the application finder..
<holstein> adymitruk: i understand.. what menu? and what application specifically?
<adymitruk> evolution in alt-f2
<adymitruk> another one is intellij
<holstein> adymitruk: so, where are they not "showing up"? alt f2? or some menu?
<holstein> you can use tab to autocomplete application names like that..
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holstein> you can look for them in the terminal..
<holstein> !info intellij
<ubottu> Package intellij does not exist in trusty
<adymitruk> they show up in the regular application menu. Hitting alt-f2 is like hitting windows key in ubuntu
<adymitruk> except these apps show up in ubuntu
<adymitruk> holstein: ^^^
<holstein> adymitruk: looks like intellij is a java application
<holstein> adymitruk: alt+f2 is not like hitting the windows key in ubuntu
<adymitruk> why should it make a difference? Aren't all these launched through the desktop file?
<adymitruk> ok.. so what's the difference?
<adymitruk> why do some apps show up there and others don't?
<holstein> the super key in ubuntu is offering more of a search function.. you can try something like kupfer
<adymitruk> even chrome doesn't
<holstein> adymitruk: google-chrome will in alt+f2
<holstein> adymitruk: you can use tab to autocomplete.. just like in the terminal.. alt+f2 is not a list, or a search.. its like a shortcut to launch a command
<adymitruk> so I would think that "application finder" would find applications that I installed via the proper methods
<holstein> adymitruk: you are asking to find more than just applications, thats why i suggested kupfer.. did you try it?
<adymitruk> nope.. it tabs to the buttons
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<adymitruk> is intellij and evolution not an application?
<GridCube> adymitruk, in a terminal?
<adymitruk> GridCube: no. in alt-f2 dialog
<GridCube> try the autocomplete on a terminal
<holstein> adymitruk: as with google-chrome, you are likely not referring to it properly
<holstein> adymitruk: please try kupfer
<adymitruk> holstein: so is alt-f2 broken?
<adymitruk> I figured this is out-of-the-box functionality. I guess not
<holstein> adymitruk: no.. if you refer to "chome" as "chrome" in alt+f2, it wont run "google-chrome".. thats not breakage
<holstein> adymitruk: you are asking for java apps to be linked.. and expecting the unity search lense function from alt+f2
<holstein> adymitruk: have you tried kupfer?
<adymitruk> holstein: no I'm not
<adymitruk> I read "application finder" and it does not find applications
<holstein> adymitruk: if you are pressing "alt+f2" and expecting a search, thats not what it does
<adymitruk> so what's the text box for?
<holstein> alt+f2 is not an application finder.. though, kupfer is handy for finding many things.. have you tried it?
<holstein> adymitruk: alt+f2 is for specifically running a command.. you can run "google-chrome" there, for example.. though, "chome" will not do anything
<adymitruk> holstein: I'm not installing more software for what I expect to be basic functionality out of a distro
<holstein> adymitruk: its quite small, and does what i think you are looking for
<holstein> adymitruk: there is no "unity  lense" type functionality like that in xfce..
<adymitruk> typing "a" forexample find abiword
<holstein> sure.. and typiing "g" will suggest google-chrome
<adymitruk> you would expect other applications to be suggested as you write out the rest of the names
<holstein> but, youe have to know that "google-chrome" is for chrome, and not "chrome". its not a finder like that. its just to run a command
<holstein> you can learn to start all of the things you are trying to start by using the terminal or alt+f2.. but, if you want search, try soemthing that provides search
<adymitruk> sure.. so why is intellij not coming up.. and why does it matter if it's written in java? what if it was natively compiled C or python or whatever?
<holstein> adymitruk: where did you get it?
<adymitruk> I just want to launch an application not search for one. I'm familiar with what I installed via recommended means.
<adymitruk> I expect that application to come up
<holstein> sure.. and you can launch that application as the creators intend
<holstein> using whatever command they intend.. and you cancreate a command that you can have in your path or whatever you like
<adymitruk> I got intellij from where I got evolution
<adymitruk> one comes up and the other one doesn't
<adymitruk> holstein: ^^^
<holstein> adymitruk: so, sudo apt-get intellij ? or the software center? im not finding it in the default sources..
<adymitruk> software centre
<holstein> adymitruk: ok
<holstein> adymitruk: i assure you, whatever command it takes to run the software can be used in alt+f2
<holstein> adymitruk: its not a search though..
<adymitruk> so typing "i" doesn't show it
<adymitruk> and I know it's not a search
<adymitruk> you already said that
<adymitruk> I still expect to launch desktop applications through desktop launchers
<holstein> adymitruk: sure. you cant expect to type "i" in alt-f2, just like "chrome" wont autocomplete "google-chrome" there
<adymitruk> I know that
<holstein> adymitruk: alt+f2 is *not* a desktop launcher, though
<adymitruk> I see that typing g does solve the issue
<adymitruk> nothing solves the issue for intellij
<adymitruk> it's an application finder that seems to launch applications as well, if you want to split hairs
<holstein> its only meant to help faciliate lanuching a command.. if you determine what is needed to start intellij, you can use that command with alt+f2
<adymitruk> what am I not making clear to you?
<holstein> adymitruk: its not meant to launch applications either.. its meant to give you quick access to run a command
<holstein> adymitruk: i feel it is me not being clear
<adymitruk> why is it called "application finder"?
<holstein> adymitruk: you came here, expecting "chrome" to run chrome in alt+f2.. now you see that "google-chrome" is needed.. that will be the same for intellij.. the command "intellij" obvisoulsy is not what lanuches it.. but when you determine what command is needed, you can use alt+f2
<holstein> but, alt+f2 is not "intelligent" on that level to search and suggest
<GridCube> holstein, however it is
<GridCube> if you click the down arrow it becomes from a launcher into a searcher
<holstein> there you go ^
<holstein> thats what i use kupfer for
<holstein> because it searches whatever sources i choose
<adymitruk> I don't care about kupfer
<adymitruk> I care about xubuntu
<GridCube> adymitruk, press the down arrow in the appfinder and try the search again
<adymitruk> GridCube: yes. it finds it then
<holstein> adymitruk: i use kupfer *in* xubuntu is what im saying..
<adymitruk> I should not have to look outside of the distribution to launch applications. That's ridiculous.
<holstein> adymitruk: sure.. enjoy!
<holstein> adymitruk: seems like you found the answer with the default packages
<GridCube> sorry adymitruk i sometimes forget that people wont do the same as i do and i assumed you where already using the launcher as finder
<adymitruk> thanks GridCube
<bah_> hi all, I have accidentally removed the list with network connections from the top panel, how to enable it again ?
<bah_> (I mean the drop  menu with two arrows )
<bah_> I can't find it in the "add new items" list in the panel settings
<bah_> sorry, something come up... have to leave!    sorry for asking and not being able to wait for reply
<bazhang> come back when you have time then bah_
<bazhang> we never sleep
<xubuntu442> Hello?
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu442
<ubottu> xubuntu442: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu442> I cant seem to be able to write any other characters than just normal letters anyone know wheat i have to change?
<ObrienDave> you probably need to find the proper code for non-standard characters
<xubuntu442> Proper code? as in Alt pluss NumPad number?
<ObrienDave> yes
<crimsondusk> or use a different keyboard layout
<xubuntu442> just tried this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<xubuntu442> And it didnt work
<xubuntu442> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1710325
<xubuntu442> That was what i was suposed to paste :P
<ObrienDave> which keyboard did you choose? which one do you have?
#xubuntu 2014-07-05
<xubuntu982> hello?
<ObrienDave> yes?
<xubuntu982> Just saying hi. I dont use IRC ever. I'm installing Xubuntu for the first time
<malcom_> welcome :)
<xubuntu982> thanks!
<ObrienDave> ok, LOL welcome to Xubuntu
<xubuntu982> Ok, I have a Q
<ObrienDave> just ask
<xubuntu982> when partitioning - what is the diff between a logical and primary and which should your / partition be?
<ObrienDave> you are allowed 4 primary partitions per physical disk......
<xubuntu982> ahhh, I see
<ObrienDave> you can have many logical partitions in each primary partition
<xubuntu982> Do you have to have a primary, or can they all be logcal?\
<ObrienDave> yes, you must have at least one primary partition
<xubuntu982> ok, thanks
<ObrienDave> logical partitions must exist within a primary partition
<ObrienDave> you can have one primary partition without logical partitions
<ObrienDave> you can NOT have logical partitions without a primary
<ObrienDave> i should say yoy can have up to 4 primary partitions without logical
<ObrienDave> *you
<malcom_> good info
<jayjee> Hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<jayjee> i'm looking for ways to remove a few unneeded themes, icons etc.
<jayjee> Like using this command to remove unity (section c clean): https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<jayjee> Would appreciate any help with it.
<jayjee> New to linux and running it in virtualbox but, now i'm running out of disk space.
<jayjee> Hello ObrienDave, Thanks for your greetings.
<ObrienDave> well, you can't change the size of the VM disk without re-defining the disk. and you're welcome
<ObrienDave> which disk is getting low on space? real HD or VM disk?
<jayjee> ObrienDave: I'm actually less on my computer hard disk space. I have 120GB HD and only 20GB left. So i don't have option to redefine vm mem allocation. So the option i'm looking is to remove some unneeded themes.
<ObrienDave> ok, but you would still have to re-define the VM disk to make it smaller
<jayjee> Yep, i did fixed allocation for VM so not problem for HD space. I'm actually running out of VM disk space.
<holstein> jayjee: that really wont reclaim much space.. larger media files will
<ObrienDave> all of your Ubuntu install is in one VM disk file. then that command should help. no guarantees
<ObrienDave> did you define the VM disk as static or dynamic?
<jayjee> ObrienDave: I defined VM disk as static.
<ObrienDave> ok, the VM is a fixed size. you should be able to run that command and clear some VM space. ymmv
<jayjee> Apologies, for the confusion. I mentioned it as disk space in my initial question, i should have mentioned it as VM space.
<jayjee> ObrienDave: Thank you, would give a try.
<ObrienDave> not to worry, let us know how it goes for you. welcome
<holstein> jayjee: regardless, removing some icons and themes are a way to just cause issues.. not clear up disk space
<jayjee> holstein: Oh! i see.
<ObrienDave> jayjee, that command is for clearing Unity AFTER installing xubuntu-desktop
<jayjee> holstein: I actually ran the command by the time i saw your note. Anyhow, would take a note of your point. Would erase and reinstall the VM copy if something goes wrong.
<jayjee> ObrienDave, holstein : It cleared 41MB space. Guess, not much. :)
<ObrienDave> probably not as much as you would have liked :)
<holstein> large media files..
<jayjee> ObrienDave, Yep not much.
<jayjee> holstein, Does Xubuntu come with large media files, i looked for them already but did not find any.
<jayjee> But i'm really liking xubuntu. Its been just 2 days of use.
<ObrienDave> no, Xubuntu does not come with large media files
<ObrienDave> i'm on Xubuntu now
<jayjee> I have tried Ubuntu, Linux lite and multiple other ubuntu themes but my VM with allocated space couldn't handle.
<jayjee> ObrienDave, me too. :)
<jayjee> ObrienDave, holstein, have you checked Linux lite theme ?
<holstein> jayjee: theming is *not* going to save you much space
<ObrienDave> i've tried most of the debian based distros. i keep coming back to Xubuntu
<holstein> jayjee: chaning desktop really wouldnt even do that.. the best you can do is look at what you have personally added to the machine and clear out media files
<jayjee> Linux lite looks really beautiful. But, it wasn't stable and i have a long way to go before i can fix them myself.
<jayjee> holstein, yep, got it. would look for them and may be some softwares too.
<jayjee> Have you tried USB booting on MAC ?
<ObrienDave> not me
<holstein> i used plop on mine
<jayjee> I have old 512MB flash drive and i thought to make use of it. It boots to EIF but give unaligned point 0x2 error.
<jayjee> Tried with puppy linux and Damn small linux, same error.
<holstein> error? you mean, you cant boot usb on the mac?
<holstein> thats not an error.. they dont boot USB, AFAIK
<jayjee> when i do alt/option start i can see the Flash drive - EIF.
<holstein> but, i use plop, which boots from CD, and can typically facilitate booting usb
<jayjee> It them gives me to enter 0, 1 to boot or modify booting option.
<jayjee> I do 0
<holstein> jayjee: i literaly put the plop CD in the mac, boot the cd, select the USB, and boot it
<jayjee> holstein, i see.
<jayjee> I have macbook pro 2013. It doesn't have CB ROM anymore.
<jayjee> CD*
<jayjee> Kernel path: /live/vmlinuz | ramdisc path: /live/initrd.lz  boot parameters:  Loading Linux kernel... done unaligned pointer 0x2. Aborted.
<ObrienDave> jayjee, 512mb might be a bit small to run any ubuntu distro except for the net install. i think it's a 4gb minimum
<jayjee> ObrienDave, oh, i see.
<holstein> you can always take the drive out and just maintain it on another machine with usb or cd boot
<jayjee> Gotcha.
<jayjee> Thanks a lot for your guidance, ObrienDave and holstein.
<ObrienDave> most welcome jayjee, let us know how it goes for you
<jayjee> sure ObrienDave, would stick around here going forward.
<ObrienDave> we'll be here :))
<SamwiseGamgee> How come xubuntu cannot recognize any of my webcams?
<SamwiseGamgee> There is not even anything in the Settings that displays web cameras
<SamwiseGamgee> The Settings Manager has nothing to configure or examine webcams
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee install cheese or ucview
<SamwiseGamgee> The closest I can get in the Settings Manager is Removable Drives and Media
<SamwiseGamgee> But it just says Import digital photos when connected, probably just for SLR cameras
<SamwiseGamgee> I will try ucview, is that better than cheese?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee it's comparable
<SamwiseGamgee> which one is better for Logitech cams?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee won't matter so long as you have the correct drivers for the cam
<SamwiseGamgee> where do I get the drivers?
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried adding and updating my drivers using the Settings Manager, but nothing worked
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee start with the logitech site ... if no joy, we go to plan b.
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried installing the drivers with the Wine Launcher
<SamwiseGamgee> using my webcam's Windows installation CD
<SamwiseGamgee> but that failed miserably
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee well of course that failed ...
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> good idea though
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee do a search for your specific make + model + ubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> Just a google search?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee sure
<SamwiseGamgee> It's Logitech HD Webcam C270
<SamwiseGamgee> Once I find the right drivers, how do I install them?
<SamwiseGamgee> There's a section in Settings Manager called "Additional Drivers" but it always says No Additional Drivers Available, even when I expanded with extra repositories
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee do you have the cam plugged in and cheese installed?
<SamwiseGamgee> the cam is plugged in
<SamwiseGamgee> but I don't have cheese installed
<SamwiseGamgee> does cheese provide drivers?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee you have no camera software installed.  I suggested 2 options ...
<SamwiseGamgee> should't I get the drivers first, before I start installing software for my webcam?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee you're thinking MS Windows ... :)  get the damn camera software!
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, how do I install cheese?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee software center ...
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried installing software using the Software Centre several times before, and xubuntu doesn't even list the software available let alone show how to install software
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee ehhhhhhhhh, bad news there chief:  https://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17665/related/1
<SamwiseGamgee> I have another webcam that is older
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, the Ubuntu Software Centre looks good
<SamwiseGamgee> When I tried to install my Logitch webcam using the installationn CD, xubuntu told me my webcam is using a slow USB port
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee right.  that doesn't mean it doesn't work ...
<SamwiseGamgee> And the installation never went beyond that
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee start cheese and test
<cfhowlett> "installation CD"?    in ubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> But I switched to two other USB ports and xubuntu still does not recognize my webcam
<cfhowlett> "INSTALLATION CD" ????
<SamwiseGamgee> No, it was a Windows installation CD
<cfhowlett> STOP!
<SamwiseGamgee> stop what?
<cfhowlett> linux is not windows, windows is not linux.  stop trying to install windows in linux and expect your hardware to work.  your CD was NOT meant to linux.
<cfhowlett> now:  plug in your cam.  start cheese.  test functionality.
<SamwiseGamgee> I should try using cheese with the older webcam
<SamwiseGamgee> the old webcam is lebeca
<cfhowlett> plug in your logitech cam
<SamwiseGamgee> the Logitech cam is already plugged in
<cfhowlett> start cheese.   (I say again ...)
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, shit, I should test the USB port first, I never used that port before
<SamwiseGamgee> it's good
<SamwiseGamgee> I installed cheese
<SamwiseGamgee> the webcam still does not work
<SamwiseGamgee> cheese says there was an error with my webcam video, but everything is dark
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee so try the other cam
<SamwiseGamgee> Cheese said, "There was an error playing video from the webcam"
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> the old lebeca cam works
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee this page will be useful   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#See%20also
<SamwiseGamgee> I had to unplug the Logitech cam.  Plug in the lebeca cam, then relaunch cheese, and it worked, thanks
<elfy> SamwiseGamgee: I'm not sure what you did with that logitech c270 webcam - but what I did was plug it in and use it - no need to do anything other than that - at least it works fine in14.04 and 14.10
<cfhowlett> elfy yeah, there's conflicting info.  I saw several entries that it should plug and play.
<SamwiseGamgee> My Logitech webcam was working before, when I was using Kubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee if you haven't done so, make sure whatever you were doing in .wine has been completely purged.  Otherwise: conflict
<SamwiseGamgee> But sometimes it did not work, and I never had any webcam software when I was using Kubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> Damn, yeah, I think xubuntu told me there was a serious error after I had tried to install the Webcam Installation software from the CD
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee sounds like you might have created your own issues.
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee  purge all the .wine configuration files
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you purge that stuff from Wine?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee wine > uninstall wine software
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a specific command line for that?
<SamwiseGamgee> But I am using Wine for BabasChess
<SamwiseGamgee> and BabasChess is working
<SamwiseGamgee> I am also using Wine for Netflix and Firefox
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee had you tried the commmand I suggested, you would see that you can selectively modify/remove programs, e.g. logitech drivers ...
<SamwiseGamgee> which command was that?
<SamwiseGamgee> Uninstall?
<zierka> hi. I installed xubuntu 14.04, and there are no icons in the menu (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2788150/Screenshot%20-%20050714%20-%2018%3A09%3A35.png). Clean install. Settings > Desktop > Menus tab > Show application icons in menu checked.
<subz3r0> hey all
<subz3r0> where can i change the touchpad config in xubuntu?
<subz3r0> want to scroll with to fingers and turn on double click
<PCFutbol> Configuration - Mouse and Touchpad
<PCFutbol> Select touchpad and show a new task with options for the touchpad
<IRL_> so...hi
<PCFutbol> hi
<IRL_> wow, someone responded, score
<IRL_> what are you up to?
<SonikkuAmerica> IRL_: Not much, but I can smell an !ot convo coming up, can we move it to #xubuntu-off topic please?
<IRL_> gotchya
<IRL_> appologies
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> arent firefox and thunderbird in the repos?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah...
<Guido1> Hello, I have a little question. Where can I set up that I can move the windows in the to bar?
<xangua> "Move the windows in the to bar"?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guido1: The window list you mean?
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Right click the panel, hit Panel Prefs, then go to the Items tab and drag and drop
<Guido1> in 12 i could move the open windows imidiatly. is that not possible any more?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh oh oh... Not the location I the panel, the window titles themselves
<Guido1> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> So instead of dragging and dropping, select the Window List in the Panel Items and hit the little gear in that column of buttons.
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: ah, thanks :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> The drag and drop isn't default but it's there. I like the grouping, it reminds me of XP
<SonikkuAmerica> Welcome to XFCE 4.11
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: i just like to have al windows related to study together and all related to media and all about comunication etc.
<SonikkuAmerica> O
<zierka> hi. I installed xubuntu 14.04, and the icons in the menu and in context menus are missing. pic: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2788150/Screenshot%20-%20050714%20-%2018%3A09%3A35.png . Clean install, Settings > Deskop > Menus tab > "Show applications icon in menu" ticked.
<Guido1> Hello, Iḿ searching for a shortcut. normaly the is a button which can be used as alternative for the right click of the mouse, but what is the shortcutr if this buutton is missing?
<sadhash> I'm so happy xubuntu exists
<SonikkuAmerica> Ís thís fór thé próblém yóú méñtíóñéd éárlíér?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guido1: ^
<SonikkuAmerica> sadhash: So do I. There is finally sanity in the world.
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: what exactly do you mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guido1: Can't right click with your mouse, so you can't change the setting I helped you find earlier?
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: no, that worked out well
<SonikkuAmerica> Pop into the Settings Manager from the Whisker menu and select Panel.
<SonikkuAmerica> O... Did something happen to your mouse?
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: iḿ just not using the mouse from my laptop su much, but buttons / keybord.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. So you want to create a custom shortcut for it (like, e.g., Ctrl+click on Mac) for right click?
<Guido1> normaly there is a button which equals the rightclick. itś between the right windows button and CTRL
<Guido1> sadly this button is missing on my laptop, but there seam to be a shortcut which replaces it already, but i don know the shortcut
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, the Menu button!
<Guido1> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> (I was like whatonearthareyoutalkingabout)
<SonikkuAmerica> Shift+F10?
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: that works :-), but i have the idea that there is a second one - for me shift + F10 means Fn + shift + F10 and somtimes i activate the menu by accident ....
<Guido1> something with buttons on the right, i think
<SonikkuAmerica> Guido1: Maybe your JEDI or BROS has an option for this...
<Guido1> SonikkuAmerica: how cann i check that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Wait what... I meant UWFI and BIOS!
<SonikkuAmerica> s/W/E/
<Guido1> ah, okee, bios
<Guido1> i will have a look there
<SonikkuAmerica> Use the force, Guido1
<Guido1> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Welcome you are
<Guido1> the force? because of jedi?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<Guido1> :-)
<xubuntu868> hello
<xubuntu868> just a question: it's there a ppa of xfce-4.12 for trusty, like the one for saucy? Thanks
<ochosi> xubuntu868: it's not really necessary as most of 4.12 is already in 14.04
<xubuntu868> ochosi: thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> ImageMagick is almost slowing my PC to a halt, how to I kill the process on xubuntu 14.04?
<SamwiseGamgee> It took way too long to boot up, then when it tried to access a PDF, it froze and is really slowing down my PC.  I can't exit it
<SamwiseGamgee> How to I exit from ImageMagic or stop it from runnning?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: assuming the command is "convert", then in a terminal ''pkill convert''
<SamwiseGamgee> Convert what?
<SamwiseGamgee> It finally closed after almost 10 minutes
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: ImageMagick have a couple of commands. the most common is "convert", so I assumed that. what command do you want to kill then?
<SamwiseGamgee> What's the deal with ImagMagick?  Why is it so slow?
<SamwiseGamgee> I managed to exit the program, ImageMagick, thank God
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: it is not slow in general. what are you doing with it?
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried to access a PDF file
<SamwiseGamgee> Is that what caused ImageMagick to slow down so much?
<SamwiseGamgee> It took almost ten minutes to boot up....it's the first time I tried using ImageMagick since I iinstallled xubuntu a few days ago
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: "access"? I just converted a 1 page, 1.6 megabyte pdf do gif. it took 2 seconds.
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: now I am converting a 24 page, 9.6 megabyte pdf to gif. it is not ready yet.
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: not it finished, it took 2 minutes.
<David-A> *now
<yoLo_> what is the command to upgrade and install updates /
<yoLo_> ?
<SamwiseGamgee> What is Access?  Is it native to xubuntu?
<yoLo_> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install update right ?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: no, I wondered what you meant "access a pdf" with ImageMagick?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: i did: convert filename.pdf filename.gif
<David-A> yoLo_: the other way around update first, upgrade then
<yoLo_> i should discard the "install" ?
<SamwiseGamgee> Normally, I just open a PDF with a program like Adobe Acrobat
<David-A> yoLo_: yes
<SamwiseGamgee> So I assumed you were talking about a program similar to Adobe Acrobat
<SamwiseGamgee> Does xubuntu have a program similar to Adobe Acrobat, you can use to open up PDFs, view them and manipulate them?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: what did you want ImageMagick to do with the pdf?
<SamwiseGamgee> Open it up to view it
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: xubuntu have a pdf viewer installed by default. it should be enough to just double click the pdf
<yoLo_>  David-A have your linux prompt you to install linux-image-3..... something something updates ?
#xubuntu 2014-07-06
<SamwiseGamgee> I just chose one of the selected programs to use to open the PDF, cause I wanted to see if it would work
<David-A> yoLo_: no, I'm to old
<SamwiseGamgee> Is that one called Document Viewer?  Does that access PDFs to view them?
<yoLo_> my linux prompt me for new updates and suddenly after installation all my files were locked
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: the document viewer in my system is called Evince. there are several programs that can display pdf. I am not sure but I think evince is the default.
<yoLo_> when i restarted my PC i got Disk Error
<David-A> yoLo_: if mount failed, it may be that the file system is read-only.
<yoLo_> i couldn't log back in and everytime i restarted my PC never made it to log-in screen
<David-A> yoLo_: disk error is serious. first thing first. do you have a recent backup of your important documents? (projects, emails, photos)
<yoLo_> why do they include updates like this ?
<yoLo_> David-A, i have just done a clean xubuntu installation
<David-A> yoLo_: I'v never had an update like that.
<David-A> yoLo_: do you have an option "recovery mode" or similar in a grub boot menu?
<yoLo_> i probably do but i never bothered checking
<yoLo_> next
<yoLo_> time
<David-A> yoLo_: if you normally do not have a grub boot menu, you may need to press a key at a certain time during the boot process. I am not sure but maybe it is esc. And it is right after the bios has made its selftests.
<yoLo_> ok
<willie_> Why can't I get flash working on Chromium?
<yoLo_> David-A, what is a top level directory ?
<David-A> yoLo_: the most top level dir is  /
<David-A> yoLo_: it has no dir above it, no parents
<David-A> yoLo_: what is the context?
<yoLo_> so when it says "go to the top level directory of a project" then you go to /
<David-A> yoLo_: no
<yoLo_> you go to the folder in which your project is contained ?
<David-A> yoLo_: a dir a bit down can be a top dir of a set of subdirs. e.g. for /a/b/c /a/b/c/d a/b/d /a/b/d/e and /a/b/f the dir /a/b is a topdir for those
<yoLo_> ok
<David-A> yoLo_: how is your disk? did you need to boot into recovery mode?
<yoLo_> nope
<yoLo_> i did a fresh install of linux
<yoLo_> everything is ok now
<David-A> yoLo_: you probably have a program Disk Utility or similar in system settings. in that you can see the health status of the disk. (s.m.a.r.t data)
<David-A> yoLo_: if you have not found an explanation for the "disk error" you should investigate
<yoLo_> i will be switching to an SSD soon
<yoLo_> i will..
<SamwiseGamgee> How come AbiWord's help menus don't work?
<yoLo_> David-A, so my project's directory is home/joule/project
<yoLo_> in that case both home and paa are top dir of /project
<yoLo_> both home and joule*
<David-A> yoLo_: I don't know the strict definition of "top dir" for your particular application. maybe all dirs above a certain point are top dirs, or maybe not.
<yoLo_> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> This is what happens every time I try to open a help menu in abiword...Failed to open "/usr/share/abiword-3.0/help/en-US/interface/dialogwordcount.html".  Error when getting information for file '/usr/share/abiword-3.0/help/en-US/interface/dialogwordcount.html': No such file or directory.
<SamwiseGamgee> Do I need to uninstall abiword, then re-install it to fix this problem, or is it something simpler than that?
<yoLo_> probably uninstall
<SamwiseGamgee> Is installing abiword easy?  Can I use the Ubuntu Software Center?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee yes and yes
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee happy2help
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: most things you ever need you install via the Software Center (or Synaptic or apt-get, that all use the same software sources)
<SamwiseGamgee> Synaptic?
<SamwiseGamgee> I wonder if the two recent problems I had with ImageMagick and then abiword are related to a bigger system problem
<SamwiseGamgee> Could this be related to Wine?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: Synaptic is another user interface for package management. a little less user friendly than Software Center, but more user friendly than apt-get. You can install Synaptic via Software Center (if you want it)
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee doubtful and we don't know what "this" is ...
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee running apps from the command line will give useful feedback
<SamwiseGamgee> To see what "this" was referring to, look at the previous line
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee you do know we can't actually SEE your computer command line, right?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee run the command, e.g. abiword, etc.  look at the feedback for error messages
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, yeah, using the terminal emulator?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee yes
<SamwiseGamgee> What I had written about the "bigger system problem" had nothing to do with the command line
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SamwiseGamgee> The word "abiword" is a actually a command, if I type that in the terminal?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: most programs are commands. type the programs name and <return> in a terminal. if you are unsure about the name, type the first few letters and then press <tab> to expand the name, or <tab><tab> to list matching names.
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry
<SamwiseGamgee> I accidentally exited Freenode, when I closed abiword
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: ok, I repeat my last comment...
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: most programs are commands. type the programs name and <return> in a terminal. if you are unsure about the name, type the first few letters and then press <tab> to expand the name, or <tab><tab> to list matching names.
<SamwiseGamgee> I did that in the terminal and it booted up AbiWord
<SamwiseGamgee> To my surprise, the help menu was accessible from AbiWord right after I booted from the terminal emulator
<SamwiseGamgee> I think the problem with AbiWord is related to the panel I created....I had some other problems with that same panel before
<SamwiseGamgee> For examples, Notes does not work on that same panel
<SamwiseGamgee> But everything else on that panel works
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, sorry, I was not booting up AbiWord from the panel, but from the Desktop icon I had created for AbiWord
<SamwiseGamgee> That's weird that the help menu works when I run AbiWord from the Terminal Emulator
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried booting up AbiWord from the main menu, and the help menus still don't work
<SamwiseGamgee> You think I sthould still reinstall AbiWord to solve that problem?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am still suspicious that the two problems are related....ImageMagick does not work either.
<SamwiseGamgee> Is ImageMagick a resource hungry program known for having problems?
<SamwiseGamgee> May be ImageMagick is an application I should never use, especially since there's a Gnome Image application that probably does the same things as ImageMagic and probably better
<SamwiseGamgee> I forgot the name of the Gnome Image application, but smn said it's almost as good as Photoshop
<xubuntu322> hello
<xubuntu322> i need some help
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cfhowlett> !ask| xubuntu322
<ubottu> xubuntu322: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: ImageMagick is for converting and processing images. Gnomes image app is called GIMP and probably more user friendly.
<xubuntu322> i have a problem, i just installed xubuntu and i can connect to my wifi connection
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: the problem you had before was using ImageMagick as if it were a pdf viewer. It is not.
<SamwiseGamgee> Does ImageMagic require a lot of memory?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: no
<xubuntu322> i trayed with my phone's internet and it connected but not to the home wifi, what can i do?
<SamwiseGamgee> then why did it almost kill my PC when it tried to view a PDF?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: there is nothing wrong with imagemagick
<cfhowlett> !wifi|xubuntu322
<ubottu> xubuntu322: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SamwiseGamgee> it almost froze my whole system
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: but you should not use it as a pdf viewer. it is not.
<SamwiseGamgee> I suppose I will have to test ImageMagick again under better circumstances
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: no, not as a pdf viewer.
<SamwiseGamgee> Test it, as in try using it for what it's meant for
<xubuntu322> everyting works, the driver works and i don't know why it only fais whit the home's wifi
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it WEP?
<xubuntu322> i have another pc and its connected
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: yes, to convert png to gif, jpg to gif, gif to png, such things, in a terminal, then ImageMagic is good.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu322 is your wifi network security locked?
<SamwiseGamgee> Why in a terminal, David-A?
<xubuntu322> like with password?
<SamwiseGamgee> Why can't I just run ImageMagick on its own to do all that conversion stuff?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu322 yes
<xubuntu322> yes offcourse
<SamwiseGamgee> Why do I need to run it from the terminal, David-A?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: as far as I know, ImageMagick does not have a graphical user interface.
<cfhowlett> exactly - it's a command line program
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, so the only way to run ImageMagick is to execute it from the terminal?
<cfhowlett> by definition ...
<SamwiseGamgee> Should I go ahead with uninstalling abiword to solve my previously mentioned Help Menu problem?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: the benefit of being a command line program, is that you can write a script that do a bunch of image processing using ImageMagick commands. e.g to resize all images that are older than 7 days in a certain dir, or convert all jpg photos from a Canon camera to tiff and convert them to black and white.
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow
<SamwiseGamgee> That's better than Photoshop
<SamwiseGamgee> Is Libre Office Writer better than AbiWord?
<SamwiseGamgee> I just uninstalled AbiWord, and I was thinking of Installing LibreOfficeWriter instead of reinstalling AbiWord
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: libre office has a lot more features. but maybe you only need the features in abiword. install both and try them out.
<SamwiseGamgee> I am used to using LibreOffice from Kubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> Plus I had downloaded a whole bunch of cool fonts for LibreOffice when I was running Kubuntu 12.04
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: I think you can install fonts from Software Center
<SamwiseGamgee> That's why I was trying to use the Help files for AbiWord
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: with linux, you never actually use the internet.
<SamwiseGamgee> What?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: I mean, you don't "download" things to install. you install via a package manager (e.g. Software Center) from a software source.
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, you mean for the Help Menus in AbiWord, you don't need the Internet?
<SamwiseGamgee> But the software source must be from a server somewhere out there in the World Wide Web
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: you CAN download programs, and fonts, and themes, from the internet, and install them. but most of the time, and to begin with, you find and install programs, fonts and themes, in the Software Center
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't really care where I get the software, as long as it works and is secure
<SamwiseGamgee> I like the Ubuntu Software Center: it is reliable and user friendly
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: yes, you are probably right. when I install a package it must be downloaded from somewhere. never thought of that :)
<SamwiseGamgee> It reminds me a lot of Kubuntu's Muon Software Center
<SamwiseGamgee> I can hear my PC humming and moaning whenever I download stuff from the Internet: it's a familiar sound to anticipate good things are coming
<SamwiseGamgee> May be abiword is better for my PC than LibreOfficeWriter, if the latter makes more demands from my CPU and needs more virtual memory?
<holstein> try it, and see
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: libre is in the repos..
<SamwiseGamgee> I am looking for it in the repository right now....
<SamwiseGamgee> it's not in there, I cannot find it
<holstein> i mean, libreoffice is not intentionaly "light-weight".. but, its just an office suite.. any fairly modern-ish system should handle it
<holstein> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<holstein> i would use .. "sudo apt-get uodate && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<SamwiseGamgee> Does LibreOffice require a lot of memory compared to AbiWord?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: don't you find it if you search for "libre" or "office" in Software Center?
<SamwiseGamgee> I found some LibreOffice programs but not LibreOfficeWrite
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no doubt, abiword is lighter.. its not offering as much functionality
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: libreoffice is the entire suite.. it will offer to install everything
<SamwiseGamgee> But the question is, can my PC handle LibreOffice?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee install it and test!  WE don't know what you computer is capable of!
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: libreoffice is a suit containing wordprocessing, presentation, and spreadsheet
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: the answer is, try it and see.. i say, its an office suite.. if it cant, you likely cant do much of anything
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee sudo apt-get install libreoffice-writer
<SamwiseGamgee> It's an old PC
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: install it and try it..
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee your pc.  you're in in charge.  YOU can test for yourself.
<SamwiseGamgee> this old PC has an AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+ with a processing speed of 2 Ghz
<SamwiseGamgee> I got 466 GB hard drive
<holstein> nothing in software is going to make your PC any newer of faster.. but, if you need more than abiword, libreoffice is a great choice
<SamwiseGamgee> I got 1.41 GiB of RAM
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i would run it on that.. and you should try it, and see for yourself
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, if it does not work, I can just uninstall it, and use AbiWord, right?
<David-A> right!
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can literaly do whatever you choose
<holstein> have them both..
<SamwiseGamgee> But if it's an entire Office Suite, I will have to figure out which ones I have already with xubuntu and which ones I need
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "need" will be up to you.. it literally wont hurt to have both..
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: if you already have installed parts of the suit, the Software Center will know that, and only install the parts you don't have.
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee you can install part of all libreoffice via the software center
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: software management prevents having "cluttler" like that.. like, 2 of the same parts installed to libreoffice
<SamwiseGamgee> that's unlikely, since xubuntu's native Office suite problably uses different programs
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: xubuntus native "office suit" is abiword, if I remember correctly.
<SamwiseGamgee> I am going to have to go to Wikipedia and find out one of those comparison charts of office suites to compare xubuntu's native  office suite and Kubuntu's native office suite, which is called LibreOffice
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why? why not just fire them up there, friend? the performance can be different for your use case and install base.. and hardware.. etc
<SamwiseGamgee> What?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no doubt, abiword is *lighter*.. its not offering as much.. its physically lighter.. if you want lighter, you want it
<holstein> if you want more features, you want something more like libreoffice
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: it does not matter if there is another office suite installed already. install libreoffice anyway.
<holstein> but, you should literally install both, and see for yourself what you need and how they run for you and your specific needs and use case
<SamwiseGamgee> I have not even really tried AbiWord, only for text docs
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats bascially waht abiword is for
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: so, install both, and try both. if you find a 3rd and a 4th wordprocessor in software center, install them too.
<holstein> yup.. stack them all up and try them..
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't see the point in installing AbitWord again, if it can't do anything that LibreOffice cannot do
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: stop arguing. install both.
<SamwiseGamgee> I will look up LibreOffice Suite on Wikipedia, then probably install the full suite
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why?
<SamwiseGamgee> it probably has almost everything I need
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: why would you look it up on a wiki? why not just install the software, friend? no one here is disgagreeing that you should not install it to determine its usefulness?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: there is also a wordprocessor called FocusWriter. it has even less features than abiword, but it has one feature that no other wordprocessor have. so install that too, as a 3rd alternative.
<SamwiseGamgee> what is theat one feature?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: better see for yourself. when you start it, put it in full screen mode.
<SamwiseGamgee> the best Office Suite I ever used was Microsoft Office 2003:  it had absolutely everything I needed and then some
<SamwiseGamgee> it even had a built in speech synthesizer
<SamwiseGamgee> Wikipedia is great for reviewing applications
<SamwiseGamgee> I always use it before I install new apps, to avoid major headaches and anticipate or avoid future problems with apps I am not familiar with
<holstein> sure. but, its usually handy when you dont have first hand, person to person data on the subject...
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee OR try this: install virtualbox.  install a testing distro to your box.  test apps inside the box.  your main machine will be unaffected
<SamwiseGamgee> check this out, you'll see what I mean......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_office_suites
<SamwiseGamgee> holy shit, cfhowlett, that's a great idea
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: *nothing* beats first hand experience.. please watch your language
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee I try to have one good idea every day.  seriously, though, this will answer SO many of your questions and you'll learn a lot about the OS
<SamwiseGamgee> I should have done that virtual box thing before I installed all that wine stuff for Netflix
<SamwiseGamgee> You got a link for the virtual box?
<cfhowlett> !vbox|SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: its in the repo
<holstein> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, the free version must have some limitations
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: heres another overwhellming wiki page you can refernce.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_platform_virtualization_software
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: a link? don't you remember what I told you: don't use the internet! use the Software Center.
<xubuntu823> I'm interested in getting into this distro. I like xfce and debain and I'm looking for a more cutting edge experience.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks holstein
<cfhowlett> xubuntu823 OK - specific question?
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks ubottu
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: due to licensing, some things cannot be included. the "Free" version is not "free of cost", neccessarily, but, free license-ing wise.. ubottu is a bot
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, I guess some bots are actually helpful
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<SamwiseGamgee> they're turning us all into bots
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can use the #xubuntu-offtopic to chat :)
<SamwiseGamgee> I uninstalled and reinsstalled AbiWord and when I executed it again, I got the same Help Menu problem as before
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: sure.. just ask a question.. i didnt see anything from before.. try as the guest user, try starting from the terminal and see if you see error messages.. do you need the help menu?
<SamwiseGamgee> I already said earlier that AbiWord works better from the terminal
<SamwiseGamgee> when I enter abiword into the command terminal, it executes a better version of AbiWord where the help menu works
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "better" ? it should be *identical*.. whats the difference? keep in mind, im a volunteer who wasnt tracking the channel from "earlier", so, if you dont find it too inconvienient to elaborate and restate.. thanks
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee assume that no one is scrolling back up to read what you posted an hour ago ...
<SamwiseGamgee> If I execute AbiWord from the main menu or from the desktop Icon, the help menu does not work at all
<SamwiseGamgee> I keep getting error messages when I try to access the help menu
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee this is the part where you state the error message ... no psychics working today.
<SamwiseGamgee> Failed to open "/usr/share/abiword-3.0/help/en-US/interface/dialogwordcount.html".
<SamwiseGamgee> Error when getting information for file '/usr/share/abiword-3.0/help/en-US/interface/dialogwordcount.html': No such file or directory.
<SamwiseGamgee> I posted the previous errors I got, before I uinstalled and reinstalled AbiWord, and they were very similar
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: did you try as the guest user? if not, you can try just renaming ~/.abiword
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what im proposing is, your users config for abiword could be causing the issue.. you can test and confirm that by using another user, or removing the config..
<SamwiseGamgee> Guest User?  That makes no sense. I am the administrator of my PC
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i actually just explained why it makes sense.. the level of permissions, such as "administrator" is not the issue.. the issue can be, and many times is, the users configuraiton file gets corrupt
<SamwiseGamgee> I think my PC only as one user defined when I installed xubuntu
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee guest user account is enabled by default on ubuntu - not sure if it's present in xubuntu
<holstein> so, the question is.. is the issue with abiword? or you users config? you can test that, as i said, by using the guest account, or removing your users config.
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if you have no guest user, which you do, but, if you just dont want to bother.. you can rename the config file, as i suggested, and test.. or just let me know youa re not interested in my help
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee delete or rename:    /home/.config/abisuite
<SamwiseGamgee> What name should I use to replace it?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: how about abisiuteBACKUP
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee ??? dude.  choose one.
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, so I put in the command terminal the following:     /home/.config/abisuiteBACKUP   ...is that right?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee that will NOT rename the file          nor is it a command
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you dont need to do that in the terminal.. you can use a normal file manager.. you can use control h to show hidden directories
<SamwiseGamgee> this is a challenging problem
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what is?
<SamwiseGamgee> and I am not sure I understand the solution
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: this is not a solution.. this is a way to help identify the problem, if there is one
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee abiword creates a configuration file on launch.  that file may/may not be causing your problems.  recreating the file will test this theory.  rename or remove the file, restart abiword and test
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't understand your instructions, but I will try to follow them anyway, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee you have nautilus as a file manager, right?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: to rename the directory?
<SamwiseGamgee> Never heard of Nautilus
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee FileManager
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee it's an app
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't think my file manager is Nautilus
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee Help > About        will tell you
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee it'll be thunar or nautilus.  navigate to /home.  display hidden files/folders.  navigate to .config/abisuite.  remove or rename.  restart abiword
<SamwiseGamgee> Help on my xubuntu does not have an "About" feature int he menu
<SamwiseGamgee> thunar
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: do you have a Places menu? go to the home folder there
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee right click on Abisuite and you'll get a "rename" option
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry, this will take some time
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for trying to help me, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee happy2help
<SamwiseGamgee> Isn't it easier to test my AbiWord rproblem by usintg the guest account?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee yes.  that's probably why holstein suggested it.  don't understand why you haven't done so yet ...
<SamwiseGamgee> Because I don''t know how to access my guest account, and he never told me how
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee logout.  your login menu should display all users - including the guest account
<SamwiseGamgee> I seen that before
<SamwiseGamgee> But once I login as a guest, then what do I do?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee start abiword and test
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, like see if the Menu help works?
<SamwiseGamgee> I never tired the guest account before, so I don''t know what i's like, but let's say I do that, and the help menu works in AbiWord, what does that tell me about the AbiWord application?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee report back to this channel
<SamwiseGamgee> You can access IRC as a guest?
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee of course
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, that makes it easier
<SamwiseGamgee> But as a guest, I would have different settings, my login and passowrd would not be accessible from guest account
<SamwiseGamgee> so, I would not be able to access this IRC channel
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee of course you would.
<SamwiseGamgee> I doubt I can get into IRC Freenode from the guest account
<cfhowlett> SamwiseGamgee and you're wrong
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, I'll try it
<SamWiseGamgee> cfhowlett?
<David-A> he/she fell asleep
<SamWiseGamgee> I used the guest account
<David-A> yes?
<SamWiseGamgee> holstein?
<David-A> did abiword work?
<SamWiseGamgee> No
<SamWiseGamgee> Yes
<SamWiseGamgee> I mean, it worked, but I got the same prolblem as before
<SamWiseGamgee> the Help menu still did not work, I got te same error message
<David-A> okay, then it is not the ~/.AbiSuite file
<SamWiseGamgee> In fact it was worse, in guest mode, because when I tried booting it form the command console, the help menu still did nont work
<SamWiseGamgee> Also, when I was in guest mode, Wine started downloading installer files
<SamWiseGamgee> I could not stop it, but hopefully none of that stuff got saved, because I was in guest mode
<SamWiseGamgee> Oh yeah, it happened because I opned Firefox in guest mode
<roger_> I have installed xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu and everything was working fine. Now cannot get past the login.  Tried all the remove .Xauthority & other stuff found through google. Nothing works. Sometimes finding reference to an Invalid MAGIC-NUMBER.  I can ssh into the computer but I can't run the desktop.  Any suggestions of where is to look or try?
<SamWiseGamgee> David, what does that mean in terms of solving my AbiWord prolbem?
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: I entertained myself by googling for the error message you had. No exact match but someone says creating links from where abiword thinks the help files are to where they actually are.
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: do you want do try to do that, or can you go to the internet and read the documentation there when you need to?
<SamWiseGamgee> How can I do that?
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: (sorry, I am not consistent. now I talk abount actually using the internet)
<SamWiseGamgee> Are you familiar with Logical Volume Management?
<SamWiseGamgee> When I installed xubuntu 14.04 I enabled Logical Volume Management
<David-A> here is help pages for abiword http://www.abisource.com/help/en-US/ but it does not say what version
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: ^
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: no, I don't use logical volume manager
<SamWiseGamgee> Logical Volume Management enables taking snapshots
<SamWiseGamgee> and it enables easier partition resizing
<SamWiseGamgee> this sounds something like Windows' restore points
<SamWiseGamgee> I'm guessing
<David-A> windows restore points are backups of *some* of the files in its system.
<SamWiseGamgee> If it is takiing snapshots of my drive or its partitions, may be there is a way to go back in time using Logical Voume Management, to restore my hard drive to a point before I installed Wine and ran into so many problems
<David-A> a snapshot in a logical volume manager should preserve the state of *all* files within a volume.
<SamWiseGamgee> that sounds good
<David-A> if the volume contains the system files it is kind of a restore point
<SamWiseGamgee> But may be it would be easier to just purge all of the .wine configuration files, as smn suggested
<David-A> my thinking is that it is so easy to install the system, so I do not backup the system at all. I only backup /home, where my settings and documents are.
<SamWiseGamgee> Yeah, that's hwat I was doing with Kubuntu
<SamWiseGamgee> It was simple and easy
<SamWiseGamgee> When I installed xubuntu recently, I did a clean install and then just copied and pasted folders from the backup of my home directory
<David-A> with windows you dont even get an install media nowadays. windows restore points are essential in windows (and inferior)
<SamWiseGamgee> that sucks
<SamWiseGamgee> it was so much easier with Windows XP:  I just never used restore points and made backups of my immportant files and of my system drive
<David-A> roger_: do you get to the login screen? can you login as guest there?
<SamWiseGamgee> yeah, for xubuntu?
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: you can do it too, if you want to. I was talking to roger_
<SamWiseGamgee> Do what?  Who is Roger?
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: you know, roger, who has a problem with xubuntu on kubuntu
<SamWiseGamgee> I didn't really pay attention to Roger when he was here
<David-A> is he gone? noo
<SamWiseGamgee> his name is here
<SamWiseGamgee> I think those guys may be right about Wine.... may be it's more trouble than it's worth
<SamWiseGamgee> But may be if I create a virtual box or somehow isolate Wine, so if things go wrong again, I can just delete it more easily
<SamWiseGamgee> It's no fun experimenting with new software, if the consequences are so severe
<David-A> I have installed wine for some childrens games on another computer. Om my computer it associated .gif or something with InternetExplorer. irritating. I could re-associate file types, but simpler to uninstall wine.
<SamWiseGamgee> the other problem with Wine is that when I was on Kubuntu, if I accidentally left clicked on an exe windows file, it would automatically install itself
<SamWiseGamgee> Since I installed Xunbuntu I have not left clicked on such a file yet, but I suppose it's a still a real danger
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: if you install wine, all users on your computer will have wine. but if a user then install the windows program X in wine, X is only installed for that user.
<SamWiseGamgee> oh yeah, when I was installing Wine related stuff for Netflix, it kept giving me the option of "All users" or one user, and I kept using the all users sudo option, because it was easier
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: you can configure wine, so that programs in it can not access any files outside C: (and maybe D:).
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: that way, if you start an exe file, it cannot easily mess with your normal files.
<SamWiseGamgee> I suppose if you are going to use Wine, you should have some experience with linux and know how it works
<SamWiseGamgee> I don't think I am experienced enough with linux to use Wine properly
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: don't let that stop you from experimenting
<SamWiseGamgee> I like experimenting, but this stuff is getting so time consuming
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: just take it slow, it will be faster in the end
<SamWiseGamgee> the whole reason I was doing all the experimenting was to get an OS that is easy to use and save me time
<SamWiseGamgee> you are so right, once you become familiar with an OS, it can be very efficient, useful and save you a lot of time, and do a lot of work for you
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: did I say that?
<SamWiseGamgee> I assume that's what you meant by take it slow
<SamWiseGamgee> Gradual and incremental learning is easier
<David-A> SamWiseGamgee: it sound intelligent, so okay, lets say I did say that :)
<SamWiseGamgee> I did that with Windows XP and with Kubuntu 12.04 and it worked out really well
<SamWiseGamgee> But with xubuntu, I got cocky and overconfident, and tried too many things too quickly
<SamWiseGamgee> yeah, take it slow, I like that mantra
<David-A> why not, trying many things quickly sounds like an intelligent strategy too.
<SamWiseGamgee> it very rarely works for me
<SamWiseGamgee> Never date two girls at the same time, and stay away from fast women
<David-A> its a state of mind. when I try many things quickly, I delude myself that it worked.
<SamWiseGamgee> Wish I knew that in high school
<David-A> I have to go, do you take care of roger when he comes back?
<SamWiseGamgee> I should go, too
<David-A> okay, there are hundreds of others here, he will be okay
<SamWiseGamgee> he's probably on another channel
<GDK> Hallo
<mina_> hi!
<mina_> Anyone out there?
<baizon> yes
<itsMATT> Can someone give me some tips and directions of fixing the choppy framerate for the netflix-desktop app? I tried running it through Linux's native Firefox but that didn't seem to help,
<itsMATT> I wanted to see if Chrome or Chromium would fix it but they don't support the plug in no more since 34 and 35 were released
<itsMATT> fixed it, i think
<roger_> EXIT
<Guido1> is there an option to set up the brightnes from the startup on?
<Guido1> is there an option in xubuntu to set up the brightnes from the startup on?
<cfhowlett> guido as #xfce
<baizon> Guido1: write a own bash script, use xbacklight and add it to autostart?
<PCFutbol> but xbacklight doesn't work by hardware
<Guido1> PCFutbol, cfhowlett, baizon: so there is not setup function. the only solution is writing something own. is that right?
<PCFutbol> in my opinion the best way is modify "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<baizon> yeah youre right, thanks PCFutbol
<PCFutbol> try two methods and choose one
<Guido1> okee, i will do that later. not now in between as it is new for me
<xubuntu314> Hello,  the first contact wih xubuntu. Everything is fine. Only the wifi will not work (Wireless LAN hard blocked: yes) neither "rfkill unblock" (permission denied) nor "ifconfig wlan0 up" will work. Support would be great.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu314 permission denied?  use sudo commandgoeshere
<xubuntu314> thanks; copy&paste "sudo commandgoeshere" -> "command not found" should i add something?
<cfhowlett> sudo rfkill unblock
<xubuntu314> shure, yes, i did. no error but "Hard blocked: yes" did not change
<cfhowlett> xubuntu314 ask in #ubuntu
<xubuntu314> ... the WLAN hard key will not work (do not not why)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu314 I know why.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu314 dell 1545.  hard key is f2 in windows.  after 4 years of rebooting back to windows to reset when I accidentally hit f2, I accidentally found that ctrl-f2 is the linux command. experiment with ctrl, alt and shift keys.
<ubuntu099> Hello, I installed Xubuntu the first time. Everythings fine without the wifi. Neither "rfkill unblock" nor "ifconfig wlan0 up" will work. Support would be great.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu099 ask #ubuntu
<ubuntu099> no, XUBUNTU 14.04. the xubuntu webchat had given me the link to this chat.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu099 your choice.
<ubuntu099> yes, sure. I tried to open the new chat in a new tab, but I lost the xubuntu webchat.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu099  ????
<cfhowlett> this IS xubuntu chat!
<ubuntu099> ups, I agree! too much tabs, sorry....
<ubuntu099> Please, can you give me the link again?
<PCFutbol> what link do you need?
<mall> Hello , does anybody know of a good application that allows window tiling with shortcuts, much in the fashion of http://spectacleapp.com/ without the need of changing the window manager, please? thank you
<kostex> can someone please look at this image regarding xfce panel? dual screen, multi-item launcher does not appear above icon but on left side of rightmost screen... http://www.pasteall.org/pic/73566
<mall> I just realized I can tile windows partially using window manager settings
<mall> I just want to connect to my website's ftp, open a file, edit it with ease while I preview the results without hitting reload like a hamster every five minutes, then saving it directly online
<mall> I can't understand why is that so difficult to achieve or so not-desired as for being so difficult to achieve
<mall> other than using something like panic's coda, that is
<mall> or dreamweaver, but that is bloated imho...
<mall> (wrong chat, sorry ^^' )
<rymate1234> any way to have pixel perfect scrolling in firefox?
<knome> mall, try (curl)ftpfs.
<vern_> hi, I have a boot issue after fresh install of xubuntu 14.04: 'Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found'
<vern_> any ideas?
<xubuntu149> Hello, my 1st contact with Linus. I downloaded the archive "iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode" for my wifi card. But how can i install it?
<holstein> xubuntu149: what wifi chip? you may not need to work that hard at it.
<craigbass1976> Is there something Xubuntu doesn't like about certain solid state drives?
<craigbass1976> I had one go lately, replaced it, and now I'm getting i/o errors again.  Wondering actually if it's a motherboard going instead.
<holstein> craigbass1976: no.. it may seem that way, or like machines havfe a preference, but its really quite simply driver support
<SamwiseGamgee> How do I access Logical Volume Management?
<craigbass1976> holstein, xfce runs a bit, then the top and bottom bars disappear, then when I Ctrl Alt F1, I get the i/o errord after entering a username
<xubuntu149> Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<holstein> craigbass1976: i would try and isolate.. xfce wouldnt be something i would test ssd support with
<SamwiseGamgee> I know I installed it when I installed xubuntu 14.04: Logical Volume Management (LVM), but I cannot find it anywhere on my hard drive
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SamwiseGamgee> Is anyone here familiar with Logical Volume Management (LVM)?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: yes.. many are.. do you have a question about it?
<SamwiseGamgee> Can I use it to restore my whole OS to a previous state, like Windows restore points?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: windows restore points dont actuall do that.. what do i do? i use clonezilla.. anything that is touching the current OS can be compromised or broken
<SamwiseGamgee> I suspect I may be right, because I know LVM takes snapshots of my drive or its partitions
<SamwiseGamgee> No touching, just snapshots, images
<holstein> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_snapshots ,but the trick is, you cant assume snapshots are being made, and that *is* touching.. but, im not interested in arguing about if your snapshots are on the same drive or not..
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, you're saying the snapshots may be compromised if they are saved on the same drive?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: thats what i have said, correct.. you can always refer to the scroll back to confirm
<holstein> when im experiementing, i just use a live CD, or virtualbox, which has easy snapshotting..
<SamwiseGamgee> Another mistake I was making, probably, was I was just assuming xubuntu's LVM was taking snapshots for me
<SamwiseGamgee> I suppose, I would need to ask LVM to take the snapshots and choose where to save them manually, to make sure it is workiing before I get into trouble and try to use it
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, now that I know LVM is useless for me at this point, my next step is to do a clean reinstall of xubuntu, but before I do so, tell me if LVM is a good thing to have in general, before I install xubuntu again
<SamwiseGamgee> If not, I will not include it in my next install.  If so, then, I will choose "yes" during the installation of xubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> Also, if I run Windows in a virtual box, will it stay isolated from xubuntu?
<holstein> there are all kinds of articles about how a VM could theoretically access a host in many virtulization platforms
<SamwiseGamgee> By the way, I installed LVM and I cannot find it anywhere on my hard drive
<holstein> i mean, they can not be isolated if they are on the same LAN, and on seperate machines, if configured incorrectly..
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a way to access LVM from the command console?
<holstein> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> Holstein, are you the one that mentioned before that it's easier to just backup your Home files and do a clean reinstall, instead of making backups?
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, rsync makes backups super easy
<SamwiseGamgee> ...because if that is the case, then LVM is just a waste of memory and resources
<SamwiseGamgee> rsync for xubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> You got a good link for rsync version for xubuntu?
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, yeah why not? You cook up a simple bash script, then you just run the script to backup
<poeticrpm> doesnt require bash skills either
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no.. i specifically mentioned, making backups is a "good" idea, since all hard drives fail.. go ahead and plan for your drive to never power up again, like it will one day, and you will be prepared for anything, including reinstallation
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, sudo apt-get install rsync
<holstein> there is a gui, as well..
<holstein> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<poeticrpm> indeed, that works as well
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, so you would agree that it is wise to install LVM when i install xubuntu?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: i dont use lvm.. but, i dont need what it facilitates.. if i did, id use it
<SamwiseGamgee> you use rsync instead of LVM holstein?
<holstein> wisdom really only comes into it at that level.. using the tool thatis needed. and lvm is a good one to plan ahead for
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: *if* im interested in a clone of the OS, i'll just use clonezilla.. i'll make copies of whatever i need as well, and store them in different locations
<holstein> would i use LVM? sure.. if i need it, i'll use it. do i use rsync? yes when i need it..
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, would I correct to say that LVM is okay to install with xubuntu, even if I am going to use nsync or another backuup program instead?
<holstein> lvm is not necessarily a "backup program"
<holstein> it depends on what you want to backup, and how, and how often.. what sort of overhead you are willing to deal with.. etc
<SamwiseGamgee> I'm just looking for a simple yes or no answer.  Yes, install LVM.  No, do not install LVM.
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: then, try it, and see if its a "yes" or "no" for you..
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: backup is important. think about where you want it. network drive? usb-memory sticks? dvds? external harddrive?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: what is it for me? no.. since i dont need what it provides.. do you need what it provides? if so, say "yes" when installing
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: cloud?
<SamwiseGamgee> May be the more important question is, does LVM require a lot of memory and resources?  If not, then I will install it and not worry about never using it.
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: (a techi buzzword like LVM or rsync is not by itself a backup solution)
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: lvm is well documented.. research the overhead.. i choose not to do it, becuase i dont need what it provides, and dont want to take the hit in performance
<SamwiseGamgee> So far, no one here has convinced me that LVM has any value whatsoever, yeah
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: it works 'as advertised' friend. its not a backup program..
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks holstein
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: it may offer snapshoting, but it does other things.. like spanning volumes, etc
<holstein> if you want, say, one larger share across 2 drives.. but, if one drive fails, thats bad..
<SamwiseGamgee> Now what about encryption, is that also a waste of resources and memory and sth that will cause problems later, after I install xubuntu?
<poeticrpm> my approach is to use btrfs for snapshots, and use rsync for backups. I cooked up a bash script where I just type seagatebackup and it does it all for me
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "waste" is a matter of opinion and use case.. if you need encryption, you use it, and take the hit in performance.. if you  dont, dont
<SamwiseGamgee> Or is encryption a useful security feature that will not cause any problems later on?
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, if you have important data you wouldnt want others to see if your laptop is stolen, use encryption. Im not worried about it, so I dont run encryption
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: correct.. it doestn cause "problems".. its causes encryption
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: do you need? or want encryption?
<poeticrpm> its only really useful in the event a party has physical access to your drive
<SamwiseGamgee> this is a desktop PC, so I am not worried about theft of my PC, it's highly unlikely where I live
<holstein> i personally dont want to take the hit in resources at home for my production machine, so i dont.. now a laptop, i might.. though, i choose other ways to try and deal with theft/loss
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if your machine was seized, for example, you may want it encrypted.. but again, these are not "yes or no" questions.. this is up to your use case
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, encryption can also be used as containers to place important stuff in. This protects you in two ways- if someone steals your drive, they still cant read the data, and if someone has access to your computer while running, they still need your password to access the data
<poeticrpm> assuming you dont leave the container "open" while youre away
<SamwiseGamgee> the only reason I asked about encryption, was I thought it would somehow provided added security while connected to the Internet and when browsing the Internet, from third parties
<poeticrpm> its even good if theoretically you got hacked, but the odds of that are slim.
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no.. only education can provide that.. and you *need* to read about *all* of these options.. and see for yourself
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, no, not the encryption on the installer- that is whole /home encryption- its unlocked once you boot.
<holstein> once unencrypted, its open..
<poeticrpm> yup :)
<holstein> if youwant to be safe on the internet, getoff the internet..
<SamwiseGamgee> so holstein was right, that encryption is only useful if you anticipate physical theft of your PC by a robber?
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, what browser do you use?
<SamwiseGamgee> Firefox
<poeticrpm> So do I. Unfortunately, Chromium is better security wise
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, there are extensions you can install to help with security
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: you can research,and should, if "holstein is right".. but, yes..
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks guys
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, yes on the encryption part IF ITS WHOLE /HOME OR DISK encryption. If you use an encryption solution that has "containers" that arent unlocked on boot, they can protect your data as long as theyre closed
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: folder or filesystem encryption is good if you travel with a laptop with company, that can be stolen, secrets or a desktop at home, that you suspect the police may break in and capture
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: theres another one, from David-A ^
<David-A> folder or filesystem encryption is not good if you have an ever so slight tendency to forget passwords
<SamwiseGamgee> If Chromium is better, whey are you using Firefox?  Chromium is only better for security?
<poeticrpm> absolutely, and make sure you use a unique and strong password if you go any encryption route.
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<poeticrpm> the password is vital
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, thanks.  that's enough information to help me choose how to install xubuntu now
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: you can install both firefox and chromium
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, I want to try Chromium
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, Firefox's UI is more customizable, it uses less memory because its not multithreaded, the extensions are nowhere near as privacy invasive. Firefox can be anything you want. Chromium is more limited. However, it has a sandbox that is really good, it starts (first time) faster, and each "tab" is its own process so a rogue webpage wont take the whole browser down
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<poeticrpm> I use Chromium on hardened Gentoo, but Firefox on everything else
<SamwiseGamgee> wow, poeticrpm, thanks
<poeticrpm> Chromium's sandbox on linux is awesome for security. holstein, does chromium have an AppArmor profile as well?
<poeticrpm> Im on Arch atm so I cant check
<holstein> poeticrpm: not sure.. let me see if i can figure that out..
<poeticrpm> because if it does (and it should), that would make Chromium a pretty secure browser
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, I know Firefox has an AppArmor profile, so definitely use it if you use Firefox
<poeticrpm> I will say if you like dark themes and want to use something like stylish to darken the web globally, Chromium sucks. Lookup "blinding white flash Chrome". Its been 6 years and they havent fixed that bug. Firefox doesnt have that problem
<SamwiseGamgee> poetrpm, do you think there will some day be an extension for a linux native browser to enable us to watch Netflix without using Wine or PlayOnLinux?
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, there already is I think
<poeticrpm> hold on
<SamwiseGamgee> I wish
<SamwiseGamgee> because I have had it with Wine, and too troubled with my wine problems to even consider trying PlayOnLinux
<holstein> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: nothing is preventing netflix  from providing you that plugin.. ask them for it..
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried to get the Google Chrome extensions to work to play Netflix, too, and failed over and over, so I have had it with Wine and Netflix
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: linux is not blocking netflix support in any way
<poeticrpm> SamwiseGamgee, PlayOnLinux is actually pretty sweet. Its easier than wine in many cases. It has scripts that allow you to install applications (where various wine hacks are done for you)
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: no.. you have to "hack" at it a bit more than that, to make it work
<poeticrpm> yeah, its not Linux
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: if youwant native linux support, ask netflix.. thats who provides the windows, android, osx, ios, and other console and appliance versions..
<SamwiseGamgee> Netflix hates Linux
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: ?
<holstein> SamwiseGamgee: they just dont make a plugin for desktoplinux.. i use netflix on many linux devices..
<holstein> roku, chromebook.. sony tv.. i can hack it into my ubuntu desktop if i choose..
<poeticrpm> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<poeticrpm> yeah, not native
<holstein> netflix hasnt considered it likely cost benificial to support it.. i assure you its not "hate", or "love" that will get native netflix support.. its a company..
<SamwiseGamgee> Before I do a clean install of xubuntu onto my hard drive, do I need to format the hard drive with a Windows application using NTFS file system, to make sure I cleaned out all the Wine stuff?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: no. wine is just a program installed in the linux system, and all stuff you installed in wine are files in the linux system's filesystem.
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: if all the files are gone, wine is gone.
<SamwiseGamgee> No, I saw the wine stuff go into the C: drive as NTFS files
<PCFutbol> no the "real" C:
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: a part of your files are called "C:" inside wine. are you sure it was ntfs?
<SamwiseGamgee> May be I can use Acronis or Redo Back up to see everything that is on my hard drive?
<deshipu> check your ~/.wine/dosdevices/c:/ directory :)
<SamwiseGamgee> What is the `d (tilda) for?
<deshipu> it means your home directory
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: when you install xubuntu, you will have the choice to scratch everything on the disk, or to preserve a /home if there exists one.
<SamwiseGamgee> But I thought that when the xubuntu installation CD scratches the disk, it still does not have access to the NTFS files, because it's from a different OS
<SamwiseGamgee> they are from a different OS
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: what ntfs? wine do not use ntfs
<PCFutbol> in my opinion the best and easy way is use the own installer of xubuntu that allow format the hard drive
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, that's the problem, Wine uses NTFS, not ext4
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, Wine does not use NTFS?  It uses FAT32?
<deshipu> it doesn't use any file system of its own, it just keeps its files in a subdirectory i your home directory
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, wine is a linux program, but the files it installs are NTFS, because they are windows files
<SamwiseGamgee> is that right?
<David-A> no
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: you logic sucks
<SamwiseGamgee> My logic is solid, my use of question marks is poor
<deshipu> David-A: actually it wouldn't be so stupid for wine to use a file with a windows partitio in it, it just happens that it doesn't
<SamwiseGamgee> Anyway, I will use Acronis or Redobackup to just look at the hard drive, then I can use the xubuntu installation CD to format the whole drive, right?
<deshipu> SamwiseGamgee: sure
<SamwiseGamgee> Most important, when I use the xubuntu installation CD, does it automatically format absolutely everything on the hard drive before it installs xubuntu?
<deshipu> SamwiseGamgee: yes, if you select that option
<SamwiseGamgee> including any windows files or partitions?
<deshipu> SamwiseGamgee: there is also an option to install alongside existing windows installation
<SamwiseGamgee> I want to delete, format everything having to do with Windows on this hard drive
<PCFutbol> SamwiseGamgee: yes, you can it
<deshipu> sure, it gives you that option
<SamwiseGamgee> Good, and  I will check the hard drive with Acronis, before I do  clean install, then look at the hard drive again with Acronis after the install to make sure there are no windows Files on my hard drive
<SamwiseGamgee> I only want xubuntu files on this hard drive, no Windows files
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, you call them 'linux' files, or 'ubuntu' files?
<SamwiseGamgee> Are do you call them "UNIX" files?
<PCFutbol> is the first time with linux?
<SamwiseGamgee> no
<SamwiseGamgee> I used to use Kubuntu 12.04
<SamwiseGamgee> Now I am using Xubuntu 14.04
<SamwiseGamgee> But I have way more experience with Windows XP
<SamwiseGamgee> I used Windows XP for  10 years
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: is not Acronis a Windows program? how you gonna run that if you dont want anything windows on the disk?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: there are other programs you can install in xubuntu to look at the disk and its partitions
<SamwiseGamgee> it's only a rescue CD
<SamwiseGamgee> oh yeah, like Gnome Partition Manager?
<SamwiseGamgee> Is that what it's called?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: ok, but you could use Gparted or DiskUtility instead if you want, from inside the xubuntu install
<SamwiseGamgee> Good idea
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, GParted-live
<SamwiseGamgee> I have it on a CD, I could check with it before I even install Xubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> I am talking about a live CD, I believe it works a lot like Acronis, because the CD is its own operating system, is that what they mean by Live CD?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: when you install xubuntu, which I believe you have already done once, you are also running a live cd (or dvd or usb).
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: the live cd that you are using to install xubuntu have gparted on it, so you can use that to look at the disk before you install. if you want.
<SamwiseGamgee> The CD, once in the optical drive, runs as its own operating system, so it does not change any files unless you ask it to, right, isnn't that how live CDs work, with Acronis or GParted-live, right?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: right, and the xubuntu live cd.
<SamwiseGamgee> Excellent
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, it is called Gnome Partition Editor
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: (but "does not change any files unless you ask" is not true for all live cds. the kapersky virus scanner live cd, for example)
<SamwiseGamgee> What about Gnome Partition Editor, the GParted-live CD?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have that CD
<SamwiseGamgee> It's 133 MB
<SamwiseGamgee> I burned it onto a CD last September (2013)
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: yes we know you have it. what about it? then you have the gparted live cd, witn gparted, and the xubuntu live cd, with gparted. use what you want.
<SamwiseGamgee> Good, I will examine my hard drive with the Gparted-live CD, that is safe, right?
<PCFutbol> more easier and faster use the same disc: xubuntu disc
<SamwiseGamgee> Actually, I would rather use the GParted-live CD, before I use the xubuntu installation CD, as long as the GpartedLive CD is safe to use on its own, is that right?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: I have no idea if it is safer. What are you afraid of about the xubuntu live cd? you are gonna install from it so you obviously think it is safe enough, dont you?
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, but the GParted Live CD will not install anything, if I make a mistake, and I might learn something from using the GParted Live Cd on its own
<SamwiseGamgee> is that right?
<SamwiseGamgee> I think it may be a safer way to examine my hard drive, as opposed to using the xubuntu installation CD
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: the xubuntu live cd does not install anything by default. you have to press the big install button. and after that there it is possible to abort before it is too late.
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I know
<SamwiseGamgee> And the GParted Live app on the xubuntu installation CD is probably more up to date
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: use whatever you want, but dont keep asking if not gparted live cd is better than xubuntu live cd. you already have got 2 recommendations about the latter option.
<SamwiseGamgee> Nevertheless, my instincts tell me I should try the GParted Live CD on its own, before installing xubuntu with the xubuntu installation CD, as a learning tool and in case I have to use the Gparted Live in the future as a rescue CD
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, may be the xubuntu installation CD can be used as a rescue CD, because the GParted Live CD is only for Partition management
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: you can do that. and dont forget that the xubuntu live cd also will be a good rescue cd. the xubuntu live cd will have the same grub as your final install, so for grub related rescues, the xubuntu live cd would be better, I think.
<SamwiseGamgee> wow, I could use the xubuntu installation CD right now, to purge all of the .wine configuration files, is that right, instead of reinstalling xubuntu?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: can you login to your current xubuntu install?
<SamwiseGamgee> What, David-A?
<SamwiseGamgee> I am using xubuntu 14.04 right now
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: then you can purge all of the .wine config files right now, if you want.
<SamwiseGamgee> How!?
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh yeah, but I would still probably have to uinstall and reinstall FireFox and Google Chrome
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: you can remove individual files now as you would remove individual files from a live cd, but much easier now that you are logged in.
<SamwiseGamgee> Nevertheless, a clean install would probably be easier and safer, but what would be the command line to purge all the .wine configuration files?
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: forget about command line. you can remove files using the file browser. the window you get when you select Home in Places menu.
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: if I understand correctly you have been annoyed by wine and dont trust it. you want to get rid of it completely so you dont start it by mistake. right?
<SamwiseGamgee> But I didn't just install Wine, I installed a bunch of Pipelight plugins, Silverlight, flash, caiway plugins, vizzedrgr, unity3d and plus all the changes to my browsers....yes
<SamwiseGamgee> that's why I figure a clean isntall of xubuntu would be best
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: yes, and "get rid of completely" includes that.
<SamwiseGamgee> Good
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: do you have a Places menu?
<SamwiseGamgee> and if I ever want Netflix down the road, I need to learn more about using a virtual box and PlayOnLinux, but I don't want that for now, may be later in the winter
<SamwiseGamgee> xubuntu has File menu
<SamwiseGamgee> it's called File Manager
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: File Manager is okay, it is the same as Places>Home
<SamwiseGamgee> I installed User Agent Switchers, one for Google Chrome, and one for Firefox
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: one thing at a time
<David-A> SamwiseGamgee: have you opened the File Manager
<David-A> ?
<SamwiseGamgee> everything worked, actually, I mean the Pipelight stuff, but I ran into trouble with the Google Chrome User Agent Switcher, it's really complicated and never works
<SamwiseGamgee> But I actually successfully ran Netflix on Firefox after all the Pipelight plugins were installed
<SamwiseGamgee> but it was so slow and choppy, that's why I decided to run Google Chrome for Netflix
#xubuntu 2015-06-29
<xubuntu51i> Hi people me again installing ubuntu xfce 1504
<ubottu> xfce bug 1504 in General "xfce4-mixer "disappears" when it's on vertical panel." [Minor,Resolved: fixed] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1504
<xubuntu51i> od, I havent encountered any errors in ubuntu rathr in all other distros
<holstein> xubuntu51i: thats interesting.. i turned my panel vertical a few years ago, and things didnt fit. i never thought about it being a bug ;0
<xubuntu51i> Im tired of fedora is too free software for me
<holstein> no one will make you use it..
<xubuntu51i> and the debian 586 kernels doesnt support smp or multiple cores
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 586 could not be found
<xubuntu51i> kernel
<holstein> the hardware doesnt support the kernels..
<xubuntu51i> yea but you can search in google the debian package and thats absurd. my pc doesnt support pae kernels
<Unit193> holstein: smp is a kernel feature....
<xubuntu51i> I would have to compile it myself but im too lazy
<holstein> theres no smp kernels available?
<holstein> surely someone else has made one.. liquorix do it?
<xubuntu51i> yes, how so
<xubuntu51i> I mean the 686 kernnel comes with pae enabled and the chip of my lap cant take it, it crashes all the time
<holstein> so you need a non-pae kernel?
<xubuntu51i> yes in debian yes
<holstein> im sure debian has a support channel. but, i see a bunch of iso's that state non pae kernels..
<xubuntu51i> who are you, what do you do for living changing conversation, Im touch typing
<holstein> im just a volunteer, volunteering support.. but, this is the xubuntu specific support channel.. i see options for debian installs for non-pae hardware
<xubuntu51i> yes I mean, I think debnian isnt for me
<xubuntu51i> like arch linux
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<holstein> ^ thats how i address pae issues with x/ubuntu
<xubuntu51i> no- theres no pro with ubuntu
<xubuntu51i> is just debian
<xubuntu51i> well guys was a good conversation im finishing intalling xubuntu
<xubuntu51i> have a good time
<JayPi> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS with Firefox (38.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) and I'm getting this error when trying to run it : /usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: Timer expired. Couldn't load XPCOM. Can you help me to fix this?
<pigeon-> someone like to help me... it's about a DVD disk I burned with k3b
<holstein> just ask, and a volunteer may assist, pigeon-
<pigeon-> I have original disks for kung fu series of the 1970'    The way it was done, they used a Disc which contains data on both sides of the disc,  i.e.  3 episodes of the show on each side of the disk
<pigeon-> When I wanted to make a copy
<pigeon-> it read the entire disc (both sides) and the data was 6.7 GB
<holstein> the "best/easiest", arguably, would be to just grab/rip the data.. extract the vids.. then, you can do whatever you need to make them fit where ever.. or, just play them locally as "data"
<pigeon-> so I used a double-layer disc (8.5 gb)  as a blank media to write the 6 episodes upon
<pigeon-> yes, i hear you holstein,  but since I allready copied the 6 episodes on a double-layer disc,  I wonder if their is a way to use it.
<pigeon-> for now, I can only see the first 3 episodes
<holstein> id say, no, then
<holstein> what i would do, is try and remove the variables, and just grab *all* the data locally, and remake the DVD, if thats what i need it on
<pigeon-> okeee
<holstein> theres not going to be an easy way to "fix" that DVD, if its not working properly
<pigeon-> well, for the first 3 episodes, it works perfectly
<pigeon-> so I will do what you say
<holstein> but, you can ask anywhere, upsream, since, its not related to xubuntu or xfce.. #ubuntu for example.. or a k3b specific, or production specific channel or mailing list
<holstein> may find folks that have done *exactly* that, and have suggestions.. quicker ones
<pigeon-> okeee Holstein... Thank-you for your HELP;  much appreciated your comments
<holstein> pigeon-: sure.. good luck!
<pigeon-> by the way, can u tell me how u got collar  in your last text?
<holstein> pigeon-: you mean, the *bold* ?
<pigeon-> well, yes the RED bold
<holstein> i surrounded the text with *'s, from my client, which is irssi
<pigeon-> okee i c... I use  xChat
<n-iCe> helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<drc> Just a quick question:  the Default style in Window Manager, where does that come from (it's not straight greybird) ?
<holstein> drc: xubuntu specific settings AFAIK.. that should all be part of the xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> a xubuntu session, vs a stock xfce session, for example
<krytarik> drc: That's in the 'xfwm4' package.
<drc> holstein: thanks...was AFK...
<drc> I noticed that fedora XFCE had the same as as the default, but while it is "default" in Xubuntu, it was not the default.
<holstein> yeah.. theres some special sauce. but, it should all be "open", and able to be looked at
<holstein> the specific session files.. etc..
<drc> Don't get me wrong, I like and use it (it makes greybird fit a little better with a larger font,  like dejavu sans 13 :)
#xubuntu 2015-06-30
<m0r0n> Has anyone had issues with loading large images?
<m0r0n> I have a 55MB image and both Gimp and the default viewer crash
<holstein> m0r0n: nope.. what is the image type? try opening from terminal and see the messages..
<m0r0n> jpeg. okay
<holstein> you can share the image, and i'll try and open it, if you like..
<m0r0n> http://storage.algonquinmap.com/v5/Jeffs%20Map%20-%20Algonquin%20-%20Version%205.0%20-%20Wall%20Map.zip
<m0r0n> 97.6MB **
<m0r0n> http://pastebin.com/qvp0dRQb
<holstein> m0r0n: its open here..
<holstein> anyways, you have all kinds of errors to look up there
<Reptilia> Since i can't enter the aircrack-ng IRC channel, i will ask here. When i run the packet injection test, using the aireplay-ng command, i am getting the following message: http://pastebin.com/cG6kQKKJ . Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia, probably need to register for aircrack
<ronin> any idea what could cause fan error on my thinkpad t61
<ronin> it even starts and the fan rolls so..
<ronin> or i mean starts and gives an error and turns off
<holstein> fan error? maybe hardware breakage? overheating at boot?.. i might try and isolate the OS from that..
<ronin> yes, before anything happens it gives the fan error. in the past it booted every now and then after reboot (if i got the error) but no it wont boot at all
<ronin> maybe the fan is breaking but i dont understand how it can sense that
<holstein> the bios?
<ronin> because it made weird sounds at some point
<holstein> it would have sensors, potentially
<holstein> in those cases, i will try and remove the hard drive, so that i can be more "forceful" without worrying about breaking it
<ronin> i cannot even enter bios because it shuts ddown before entering
<holstein> i will search hardware specific formus.. i will try and get in the case, as much as possible, and look for loose connections, or broken hardware.. or, just things that can be causing overheating.. animal hair, dust.. etc
<lduros> hi, I recently installed xubuntu 15.04 and was using 14.04.2 before that. My laptop is a MacBookPro retina display. With ARandr in 14.04, I was able to lower the resolution from 2880x1800 to 1900x1200, but now when I do this I just get a black screen. Any idea what could be going on? Thx
<holstein> lduros: hardware driver support.. maybe a regression from what you said.. what driver are you using? what GPU is that?
<lduros> http://hastebin.com/apirahegat.sm
<lduros> this is what i see from lshw
<lduros> ^^ holstein
<lduros> it's using nouveau as a driver, as far as i can remember it was using nouveau as well before
<holstein> lduros: you can try the proprietary drivers, and see if thats any "better"
<lduros> hmm
<lduros> alright, i'll give it a shot... hopefully I won't just brick my laptop
<lduros> haha
<holstein> lduros: well, you should be able to enter the recover kernel, and revert
<ronin> money well spent for a chinese fan, after two years and its broken
<lduros> nvidia firmware failed. the screen was black after a few seconds of xubuntu booting splash screen
<lduros> hehe
<DarkSim_> Hello. I'm using Xubuntu 14.04, I'm trying to use an application which is proprietary (and not even PPA-based) If anyone cares to take on the case I'll be glad, the application is Polish and is called Moja cewe fotoksiazka. It asks for an update when I start it up but then it tells me the perl script doesn't exist? I did find a updater.pl but I think it might be pointed wrong
<MrSassyPants> ok I seem to be missing stuff like xfce4-mixer after installing xubuntu-desktop
<MrSassyPants> is there a -full metapackage that I don't see?
<Unit193> xfce4-mixer isn't installed by default.  But did you install the meta or the task?  Installing the task is usually better.
<hylian> hello all
<bynarie> anybody know how to change the time display on the lockscreen. so instead of 24 hour format i would like it to be 12 hour format
<GridCube> is'nt it the same as your desktop clock?
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> bynarie, sudo mousepad /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<bynarie> thank you
<windows_babby> hi, I'm trying to install xubuntu on my ssd and reinstall windows on my hdd after a horrendous failure trying to fix issues with elementary OS. just looking for some clarifications
<GridCube> !ask | windows_babby
<ubottu> windows_babby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> :D
<windows_babby> got it. this is my first time using a support IRC so I apologize. might I ask what exactly is the purpose of partitioning parts of the drive for the OS? why I would make a partition much bigger than the actual size of the OS for it?
<windows_babby> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> windows_babby, think of it like this, you have a house, you want to have a kitchen and a bathroom, you also want a bedroom and a dinner room, you could technically have it all in the same space, but its usually better to divide the house with walls, you are in fact partitioning your house in different spaces, but its in the essence the same house
<GridCube> partitioning a disk is similar to this in many aspects
<GridCube> you want to partition a disk to place stuff on one area that doesnt affect the other in general, so if you renew your kitchen you can still use the bedroom
<GridCube> does this makes sense to you?
<windows_babby> that's a very helpful analogy. so would it be unwise, seeing as the OS is just under 1gb, to make its partition (the ext4 with a "/"
<windows_babby> *"/" mount point, if I'm not mistaken) only 1.5gb?
<GridCube> are you not planning on installing any software at all?
#xubuntu 2015-07-01
<GridCube> that is alright, you can install a base system there
<GridCube> if you install stuff it will fill eventually
<GridCube> you can have a storage partition that you can share among several OS, usually in ntfs
<bekks> windows_babby: yes, thats unwise.
<GridCube> your /home/ partition should have more space than that
<bekks> The /home can be quite small, when having a separate /data partition.
<GridCube> and your /home/ partition has to be a linux kind of partition, it needs the permission bits for the directories
<GridCube> but beyond that you can go crazy :P
<windows_babby> so I should have a "/" partition and a "
<windows_babby> home" partition? damn this keyboard
<GridCube> i usually like [boot][/][/home][/data][another OS]
<GridCube> and swap
<GridCube> windows_babby, thats the most razonable yes
<GridCube> your /home will fill with stuff eventually
<windows_babby> I'm unclear as to the specifics/purposes of each mount point. so I make the "/" partition to install xubuntu into, and when using it installed programs and files will pool into the "home" partition?
<bekks> No.
<GridCube> no, just config data thats pertinent to your user will go to /home
<bekks>  / will hold your "installation", along with all "programs". /bot is used for holding the files needed for booting, /home contains your user configs and personal file.
<GridCube> like browser cookies and stuff like that
<bekks> *files
<GridCube> windows_babby, :) look at my partition table http://pastebin.com/BjviyK0d
<GridCube> my /home is not a partition, thats why my / is 62GB full :P
<GridCube> but other directories inside my /home are their own partitions
<windows_babby> I'm sorry grid, but you've lost me. I'm not even sure how many hard drives I'm looking at there
<windows_babby> instead, might I ask the ideal way for me to partition a 120gb ssd? I'm only looking to store all personal files, and play the occaisonal steam game
<GridCube> 3, sda sdb and sdc :)
<GridCube> are you gonna install windows as well?
<windows_babby> then what are the nones, the udev, and the tmpfs?
<windows_babby> on the 1tb hdd, I'd like to know what I'm doing with linux beforehand though
<drc> windows_babby: do you plan on hibernating/suspending (and how much RAM do you have)?
<GridCube> no idea, those are created by the OS, and i never learned where they come from or what are they for
<bekks> windows_babby: Those others are just needed. :)
<GridCube> windows_babby, alright, im assuming you have an uefi machine, so you will need a mbr partition first of all, this is mandatory to get dual boot
<GridCube> !uefi | read more here windows_babby
<ubottu> read more here windows_babby: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> beyond that id create a 10gb partition for / and leave the rest for /home
<windows_babby> no, I shut off every time I'm done. as far as I understand this means I have little need for a swap partition, but if I should make one it should match the 16gb of ram I have
<GridCube> windows_babby, that rule is pretty old, with nowdays tons of ram, but ubuntu demands a swap partition anyway and will create one for you
<GridCube> it can be a 1gb swap, it doesnt really matter nowdays
<bekks> Unless you use suspend to disk, it doesnt matter.
<GridCube> thats my opinion though, some might have different ones
<GridCube> windows_babby, you can also let the installer do whatever it seems more efficient by itself when you are installing
<windows_babby> so, barebones partitioning setup = 10gb /, 105gb home, 5gb swap?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> that sounds good
<GridCube> :)
<windows_babby> great. now about about my machine being a uefi one,
<GridCube> if you have the separated /home you can reinstall the OS and not loose your data :D
<GridCube> lose
<GridCube> loose loooose
<GridCube> lüs
<bekks> windows_babby: / 10GB is pretty small. better use 30GB.
<windows_babby> I vaguely recall doing work on my machine months ago that told me my machine was uefi, however attempting to reinstall/fix my windows I was told that my machine was instead gpt
<windows_babby> also, what exactly goes into the / partition again?
<drc> bekks: why?   with a 10 gig /, it's only half full
<drc> on my machine
<GridCube> bekks, you dont need that much really
<bekks> Install a bunch of software and it wont be enough.
<drc> unless one plans on a large/full /tmp or /var, that seems excessive
<drc> if one plans on a LOT of apps, maybe 12 or 16 gig /
<windows_babby> what defines "apps" here and why are they not going into /home?
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<bekks> windows_babby: The concept of the usage of specific standard folders.
<drc> this discussion is useless
<GridCube> windows_babby, applications are programs you install from the ubuntu software center, they dont go to your home
<GridCube> home only hosts your files and your config files
<GridCube> you only need the 3 partitions you said before
<bekks> Technically, you need / only.
<GridCube> and thats pretty much it
<GridCube> bekks, you are not helping
<bekks> GridCube: Because I am pointing out the inconsistencies in your statements? OK, thats not helpful for you.
<GridCube> again, the house analogy, you can have everything in the same room, but its not a good idea
<windows_babby> people please you're helping somebody and doing a very good job, don't jeapordize it
<bekks> windows_babby: Are you using a SSD?
<windows_babby> so for example, firefox and steam and media players would go into / and personal files and media would go into home?
<windows_babby> for xubuntu, yes?
<windows_babby> *yes
<GridCube> windows_babby, yes, but steam game data and games would go to /home/yourname/.steam
<windows_babby> and my firefox bookmarks and downloaded files and cookies would go into /home as well?
<GridCube> the steam software itself will reside on /usr/bin/steam
<GridCube> yes windows_babby
<GridCube> but the firefox binary will go to /usr/bin/firefox
<GridCube> :)
<windows_babby> regretting that name atm haha
<GridCube> /nick newNick
<windows_babby> so might I ask what the differences between ext2-3-4 are?
<GridCube> i dont really know
<windows_babby> oh please I don't care THAT much, thanks though
<GridCube> wikipedia should
<windows_babby> so essentially arbitrary then, great
<GridCube> i think it has to do with the way the files are re-organized on the disk, basically ext ensures theres no fragmentation
<GridCube> your drive would need to be hella full to have notizable fragmentation
<windows_babby> I don't see anything in the mount points that would denote a "swap" partition, but when I first installed eOS I don't quite recall making a swap anyways
<GridCube> windows_babby, swap is not mounted
<GridCube> its to be activated
<GridCube> that means, it doesnt have a mount point on your directory tree
<windows_babby> so I make my swap partition by doing what?
<GridCube> you create a partition, at the end of your drive and you format it as swap then when you boot the system it detects a swap partition and activates it, or you can manually activate it
<GridCube> !man swapon
<GridCube> !info swapon
<ubottu> Package swapon does not exist in vivid
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> wait it might be part of other package
<GridCube> or just a command
<GridCube>  swapon, swapoff - enable/disable devices and files for paging and swap‐
<windows_babby> would that be something I can do after I actually install xubuntu into this ssd?
<GridCube> sure
<GridCube> though i dont know if the ubuntu installer lets you proceed the installation without it
<GridCube> last time i tried it asked me to create one
<windows_babby> I mean I typed both those commands into the terminal (well, "terminal emulator") and nothing happened
<GridCube> its not technically necesary, but the installer wants it anway
<GridCube> windows_babby, do man swapon
<GridCube> and read the proper way to do it :)
<windows_babby> ah, shoulda ditched the !
<windows_babby> nothing here makes sense to me
<GridCube> dont worry
<GridCube> you dont need to know any of that
<windows_babby> I'd like to, though
<GridCube> the OS takes care of that on boot time
<windows_babby> I very nearly gave up on linux trying to fix this computer last night ;_;
<GridCube> :P read more and you will be happier
<GridCube> man everything!
<windows_babby> okay so can I manually activate my swap partition from this !man swapon terminal menu?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> thats the manual page for the swapon command
<GridCube> you can man firefox or man thunar or man man
<GridCube> man just calls the manual page for the application
<GridCube> and then it tells you how to use the application
<windows_babby> okay wow I just found that I can do it from the same dropdown menu that allows me to choose between ext2, ext3, etc.
<GridCube> :)
<windows_babby> should my /home be ext4 too if my / is?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> well it can be any linux format
<GridCube> it needs to have the proper permission bits
<GridCube> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions
<GridCube> that means, it can not be fat32 or ntfs or like that
<windows_babby> got it
<windows_babby> so my ssd is properly partitioned, now to toy with the hdd where I will be installing windows
<GridCube> installing windows first is a good idea, i would do so by unplugging the sdd first
<GridCube> then pluggin the sdd back after windows is renstalled and proceed to install linux there :)
<windows_babby> I see three partitions; a 104mb efi which is the boot partition if I'm not mistaken (which I accidentally wiped), a 134mb unspecified partition with unknown amount of space used, and the rest of it which is ntfs which I would like to format
<windows_babby> I don't get the option to format it unless I do something in the "change..." menu
<GridCube> its probably mounted
<GridCube> you probablyneed to umount it
<GridCube> or if its ntfs and was "blocked" by windows, then you are in a pickle :P
<GridCube> microsoft doesnt really like other OS meddling with theirs
<GridCube> so they dont play fair and block their partitions if something goes "wrong"
<windows_babby> so if it is ntfs, I am given the option to change it and reformat it if I choose something in the "use as menu"
<GridCube> maybe?
<windows_babby> what could go wrong if I just chose  ntfs, and checked the format box?
<GridCube> i dont really know what you are doing there buddy
<GridCube> you would lose all data on the hdd
<windows_babby> yeah I'm kinda prepared for that
<windows_babby> I moved all the important stuff to my external, under a folder named "YOUR FAILURE"
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> well then you should be safe
<windows_babby> in theory I guess, hey that's what science is all about right?
<windows_babby> my problem is
<windows_babby> when I last booted from this usb and it had a copy of windows on it, when I attempted to use it to repair my windows I was told I couldn't and then something about my machine being gpt
<windows_babby> could that be fixed by just nuking everything on this dumb drive from here
<GridCube> i have no experience with windows since 7
<GridCube> so, i dont know
<windows_babby> what if I told you this was windows 7
<GridCube> as said, i have no experience since it
<windows_babby> dang
<windows_babby> in that case how would I go about seeing whether my machine was uefi or gpt? because working on it some months back I vaguely remember knowing it was uefi
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> ^ read
<windows_babby> very helpful
<windows_babby> thanks a ton, grid. you're way better than my absolute dickhead of a roommate was with linux help
<GridCube> windows_babby, as i said before, :D reading will make you happier
<windows_babby> take care now!
<GridCube> if you ever saw a hackers movie, those are frelling awful, because you know what does a hacker does for hours and hours and hours just to find a single silly mistake someone made?
<GridCube> they read P: and read, and read
<GridCube> though i guess that doesnt make an exciting movie
<nikolam> Hi, coud someone please download eee.txt for me from ubuntuforums? I don't know my password here and now:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870663&page=2
<nikolam> you can put it on pastebin, etc
<slickymasterWork> here you go nikolam -> http://pastebin.com/x9j7Afd4
<nikolam> thanks slickymasterWork ! :)
<slickymasterWork> np
<__amine__> hello, I'm trying to boot from xubuntu iso file, after the splash screen loads a moment, I get a message in command line: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<NewUser> Hello to everybody, i would like to ask if it is possible to have flash content in firefox (like radio station streamings ) without installing xubuntu-restricted-extras, i dont want to install adobe flash player if possible!
<cfhowlett> !flash | NewUser
<ubottu> NewUser: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<NewUser> hi ubottu, i will follow the link, thanks for your time and help!
<NewUser> ...i said thanx to a bot, oh me! is there some firefox add on that allows me to use flash content? as i said before i dont want to install adobe flash player (or use chromium/e)
<cfhowlett> NewUser, have to ask firefox about that
<cfhowlett> or search ffox add-ons
<NewUser> i did a search without any results there, i asked here because firefox comes with xubuntu, thank you anyway cfowlett!
<GridCube> NewUser: i remember vlc had an addon to replace flash
<GridCube> back in the days
<NewUser> thank you gridcube, if i find somethink i will post it!
<xubuntu76w> Hi! Can someone help me with Xubuntu suspend settings?
<nluxend> hey, my copy of xubuntu seems intent on acting like my / partition is the only partition available for storage. my first time installing I had a basic /, home, swap, and boot setup which didn't work so when I let it work on its own I had a /, media/numbersandletters, swap, and boot partitioning setup that seemed intent on putting everything into the 10gb / setup and nothing into the vastly larger media/blahblahblah partition. did I 
<nluxend> I think I'm just going to make the / partition the whole hard drive
<nluxend> what could go wrong?
<nluxend> come on, I've watched a whole episode of scrubs. is there anybody here? please?
<pleia2> nluxend: somethng like /media should be for personal/media files, xubuntu has set locations to put everything else like in /usr and /var which in your setup would land under /
<pleia2> nluxend: it doesn't strictly know about /media and won't put system or application files there
<pleia2> if you know how much is going to go in /usr or /var you can set those up as separate partitions, but that's a more advanced configuration
<nluxend> so in theory stuff like personal pictures and music would be going into /media?
<pleia2> sure
<Unit193> You can even remap that in .config/user-dirs.dirs
<nluxend> what does "sure" mean?
<GridCube> sure means, you are your own boss
<nluxend> my problem is my /home/user folders were in the same 10gb partition the OS was installed to; nothing was going into that large media partition
<nluxend> ...is the shell restricted to the OS partition, and everything downloaded will go in there?
<nluxend> unless otherwise moved?
<nluxend> the answer to that is yes isn't it, ah christ I'm an idiot
<nluxend> thanks everybody
<GridCube> shell downloads wherever you launch the command or where you tell the command to store
<xubuntu27w> Wow! Full channel. = )
#xubuntu 2015-07-02
<GridCube> it happens
<xubuntu27w> Quick question - has anyone encountered a problem with the onscreen keyboard at login/resume? It doesn't seem to pass input to the user/pass text fields. Problem clears up once you get logged in, but if you NEED the on screen keyboard to get logged in, it can be sort of problematic. ; )
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i havent
<GridCube> but please report it
<xubuntu27w> Gridcube: Naw, that's a GOOD thing. More people, more experience.  = )
<xubuntu27w> Already did. I submitted it as an onboard bug.
<xubuntu27w> As a followup question, is there any simple way to swap the onscreen keyboard to a different  virtual keyboard program, to test if it's actually an onboard problem, or if it's actually a desktop/screenlocker issue?
<GridCube> i would not know, sorry
<xubuntu27w> I googled it, but as you can imagine, there's not a lot of people clamoring for a different keyboard on the login screen.
<GridCube> well the people who implemented our greeter is arround here, so they might now, you might have to wait for them to read :)
<xubuntu27w> No worries. I'll lurk for a while to see if the question piques anyone else's interest, but I appreciate you chatting to me as I popped in. = )
<xubuntu27w> Hehe, I'm not in any huge hurry.  The thing works almost perfectly aside from that (Vivid is AWESOME). And I own an IT company. I can pop a keyboard or 30 on it if I forget and let it suspend.  It's an Aspire Switch 11 - one of those tablet/laptop hybrids.  Vivid Vervet is the only OS other than Win8 that actually seems to get along with the thing, and I HATE Win 8. Tried 7 (decent O/S) but the touchscreen has no driver. And Tru
<xubuntu74w> Hello all. I need some help. I'm running 15.04 on a Dell latitude e7440. Battery preformance hasn't been great (when doing basic web browsing). How can I improve the battery life on my machine?
<xubuntu74w> Could this mean that my hardware is not optimized to run xubuntu?
<xubuntu27w> If the battery performance was good before you installed 15.04, you might want to check and see if there's any GPU-/CPU-heavy processes running in the background, and if they can be done away with.
<xubuntu74w> Was running win 8.1 before with better preformance
<xubuntu74w> (the default OS on this laptop)
<xubuntu27w> Of course. = ) Win 8.1 that came with that laptop probably had its software carefully optimized for the OEM distribution of it specific to that laptop. You'll prolly wanna tweak it similarly in Xubuntu.
<xubuntu74w> Being new to linux in general, what system software can I use to tweak such settings?
<xubuntu74w> I do not yet have the knowledge to work out of the terminal
<xubuntu27w> Weeell, I'm more used to SuSE than Ubuntu variants, but I'd check the stuff n the autostart first and foremost, then the desktop environment settings. Scale back on any GPU-heavy stuff, make sure deamons that are constantly polling stuff that doesn't need to be polled are turned off, and, of course, if you're not using the bluetooth/IR/WiMAX/whatever radios, be sure to turn them off.
<xubuntu74w> Great, thanks for the tips
<xubuntu27w> No probs! (To be honest, I'm actually here for help too. There's a quirk in 15 with the on-screen keyboard, but only during login/resume. Was hoping someone could help me out. heheh)
<oiu> When the Ubuntu installer asks for 'Your name', are you supposed to enter just your given name, your given name and surname, your full name (including middle names), or what?
<Unit193> oiu: Whatever you want to show up as your name.
<Unit193> Mine is 'Unit 193'
<xubuntu46w> hi all
<xubuntu46w> there is some one that can help me with xubuntu "loading" splash screen?
<xubuntu46w> is a animated screen with a little tourning circle that meke my monitor over frequency
<xubuntu53w> Hi, can I get some help. Just got the iso of Xubuntu and I want to install it on a old acer via flash drive, how do I do it?
<xubuntu53w> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> !usb | xubuntu27w,
<ubottu> xubuntu27w,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu53w> Thanks!
<NewUser> hello, i have xubuntu 14.04 32bit, can you help me choose the right skype 4.3 version?
<Essetee>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Essetee> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<ibouvousaime> Hello guys can I deny internet access to some game I have  installed with playonlinux?
<knome> it's possible to block traffic on certain ports at least
<ibouvousaime> pencilandpaper, btw man I forgot to tell you lool the windows install worked well thanks for the help xD
#xubuntu 2015-07-03
<pragomer> Can I config icon-spacing in xfce4-panel? (program-starter-icons!)
<Bwithmore14> hello guys how to setup static ip address if im using wireless connection
<knome> Bwithmore14, via the network manager in your panel by default
<Bwithmore14> can you give me examples  knome?
<knome> ermm.. what kind of examples exactly?
<Bwithmore14> how to setup it in network manager ?
<knome> click the network manager icon and select edit connections
<Bwithmore14> then
<knome> select the wifi network you want to edit and click edit
<knome> then go to the IPV4 settings tab
<Bwithmore14> then man
<knome> then change the method and your preferred settings
<NewUser> hi all! i use xubuntu some days now from a persistance usb flash drive created in windows, i want to install it in the hard drive, the chanches i did in the live persistencs will be also installed? it is better to use a live usb without persistence?
<cfhowlett> NewUser, installing it will give you a speedier xubuntu
<NewUser> hi cfhowlett, i am going to install it, i just want to know if i can use the live usb with persistence or i have to prepare another without percistence!
<cfhowlett> NewUser, note what changes you've made in persistence so you can replicate on your new installation.
<NewUser> ok! thanx!
<cfhowlett> happy2help NewUser
<NewUser> :-) bye
<yoLo__> where an i download xubuntu minimal cd ?
<yoLo__> can*
<GridCube> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> yoLo__: ^ when installin you choose the xubuntu desktop
<GridCube> or the xubuntu-core
<yoLo__> i see
<nomic> yolo .. there is a net install . which will allow you to download the lot from the web (with a boot process much smaller)
<nomic> yoLo__,   "net install"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<nomic> This HOWTO describes one way to do a Netboot install of Ubuntu by booting from files on a hard disk. This installation method does not require burning a CD (or using any other external media, like a USB key), and it does not require you to configure a server on your LAN for PXE booting.
<nomic> that is the most minimal
<yoLo__> it's either i'm just terrible at using linux or debian 8 has changed a lot
<yoLo__> i have tried few instruction and i still can't get rfcomm0
<yoLo__> at my dev directory
<yoLo__> i sudo apt-get upgrade not knowing this will upgrade my wheezy to jessie
<yoLo__> now everything is screwed
<GridCube> no idea what you talking about
<yoLo__> anyways thankis
<yoLo__> thanks*
<yoLo_> choosing xubuntu minimal will install without GUI right ?
<yoLo_> GridCube:
<holstein> i would expect the xubuntu GUI
<holstein> xubuntu ships XFCE, even minimally configured, that is a GUI
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ that, or a server iso.. that would give you no GUI..
<yoLo_> i selected xubuntu desktop
<holstein> right.. and thats a GUI.. so, if you dont want a GUI, you dont want xubuntu, or xfce.. you want minimal, that you build without a GUI,or a server iso, that doesnt ship a GUI
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<holstein> you can start the machine without the GUI running.. ^
<yoLo_> everything seems to have been installed but nothing boots unfortunately
<holstein> well, if you have xubuntu installed, it will boot..
<yoLo_> turn my laptop on, GRUB is suppose to appear
<yoLo_> but nothing
<holstein> if you build something from minimal, you will be responsible for setting up more of the OS
<pencilandpaper> what iso did you download yoLo_ ?
<pencilandpaper> to install from.
<yoLo_> vivid minimal cd
<yoLo_> which is about 40MB
<holstein> could be, you have a hardware issue.. i might run a few tests, if only quickly, to confirm a few things.. 1. a memory test from a standard xubuntu live iso, and 2. i could run a smart test on the hard drive from there, and 3. i would see that the live environment runs on my hardware
<pencilandpaper> ok, well then that is why yoLo_ , you still have to install what is needed to get it to boot.
<holstein> which, is nothing, since you dont want a GUI
<yoLo_> i actually do want a GUI
<holstein> the xubuntu iso provides that, by default.. though, you can add whatever yo ulike after installing from minimal
<pencilandpaper> yoLo_: are you staring at the pc with the minimal iso installed right now?
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper i'm staring at a pc without an OS
<yoLo_> just a blink cursor
<yoLo_> which isn't suppose to be the case
<holstein> yoLo_: a login promt?
<pencilandpaper> ok yoLo_ , in that blink cursor enter su root
<pencilandpaper> tell me what happens please.
<yoLo_> but when i hit ctrl alt + del i get ubuntu 15.04 writting at the center of the screen then pc shutdowns and reboots
<yoLo_> i can't type anything
<yoLo_> nothing i type appears in the screen
<holstein> how about from tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<pencilandpaper> hit this yoLo_ , ctrl+alt+F1 and tell me what happens please.
<yoLo_> oh!
<yoLo_> that worked
<yoLo_> i get a own login:
<yoLo_> but command line
<pencilandpaper> nice, now in that tty..login yoLo_ , and then enter su root..and tell me what happens please.
<holstein> from there, i would look into GPU hardware support
<holstein> could be as simple as installing a proprietary driver for the GPU. anyways, you know the system is installed, and you can do maintenance from there
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: su asks for password
<pencilandpaper> yes yoLo_ , enter your login password and tell me when you are root.
<yoLo_> but i wasn't asked for password during installation
<holstein> should have setup a user password then..
<yoLo_> instead i was asked for an adduser password which i provided
<pencilandpaper> you should have been..if you werent wow.
<pencilandpaper> oops wait yoLo_ , who cares..in that terminal enter this: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pencilandpaper> you are going to use your login password yoLo_ for all of it.
<holstein> or, first.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. then, if all goes well, and no errors. "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<yoLo_> ok xubuntu-desktop is installing
<yoLo_> it's about 1.2gigs
<yoLo_> i still don't get why i needed to hit ctrl alt pluc f5 f6
<yoLo_> to get into tty
<pencilandpaper> ok great yoLo_ , once that is installed you are in pretty good shape..and should be able to simply boot in to a desktop after that.
<pencilandpaper> a GUI.
<yoLo_> need i type that in each time i turn on my pc ?
<holstein> because, it seems you dont actually have xfce installed
<pencilandpaper> thats just how it is yoLo_ .
<yoLo_> hmm..
<yoLo_> i see
<pencilandpaper> no, after installing xubuntu-desktop you should be good to go..having xfce installed.
<yoLo_> will xfce be installed afterwords ?
<pencilandpaper> yes.
<yoLo_> that's just one thing that excites me about linux everything is just soo basic
<yoLo_> i got an error :| !!
<yoLo_> Errors were encountered while processing systemd
<holstein> whats the goal? installing xubuntu? if so, i say, try the pre-built xubuntu iso.. its made for getting you what you are doing
<yoLo_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<holstein> i see those when having multiple package managers open.. etc
<pencilandpaper> yoLo_: do me a favor and enter: sudo apt-get install -f
<pencilandpaper> tell me what that says after you enter that please.
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: E: dpkg interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<yoLo_> should i do it ?
<holstein> you need to let those tasks complete.. and, i would check "sudo apt-get update" and see that the sources are working..
<holstein> it wont hurt to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", though, i bet this is a symptom of another issue..
<yoLo_> ok so i should try sudo apt-get update
<holstein> i think ,as far as my suggestions for "should", i think you should just use the prebuilt xubuntu iso.. but, right now, you have errors with the packaging system
<holstein> running "sudo apt-get update" should either, update your cache, or print errors about what sources, if any, are not working..
<holstein> you can also try the message the system suggested, "sudo dpkg --configure -a", but, this wouldnt address the sources not connecting, if that is the issue
<yoLo_> damn.. now i'm getting a tons of errors while this update is still in progress.. it's going fast unable to read
<holstein> you shouldnt do things while that update is in process.. you'll have to patiently wait on it to complete
<yoLo_> so far there's been about 14 Errros
<yoLo_> i'm not
<yoLo_> doing anything
<holstein> anyways.. messages are not always errors. or issues..
<yoLo_> well not it's just hanging... Failed to execute operation: Connection timed out
<holstein> thats why i think it would be beneficial to check the sources.. and make sure "sudo apt-get update" completes as expected
<yoLo_> Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1
<yoLo_> sudo apt-get update is still in progress i believe so.. but it looks like it's been stalled by that Errors
<holstein> yoLo_: you need to wait..
<yoLo_> i am :|
<holstein> yoLo_: *after* the update you have initiated is complete, then, you run sudo apt-get update, and troubleshoot the errors, if any
<pencilandpaper> sorry i got a phonecall. :(
<yoLo_> holstein: unfortunately i don't think the update will be going on anytime soon..
<yoLo_> it has been completely stalled :|
<holstein> yoLo_: it can appear to be..
<yoLo_> i'm still waiting.. cursor still blinking
<yoLo_> holstein: i think it's gotten into a loop at which it will never be able to recover..
<pencilandpaper> what is it saying in terminal right now yoLo_ ?
<yoLo_> Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: timeout was reached (g-io-error-quark, 24)
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper:
<yoLo_> Failed to execute operation: Connection time out
<yoLo_> it's been 16 minutesright now
<yoLo_> still hanging
<pencilandpaper> is there a cursor after that..did it go back to your username?
<pencilandpaper> a new prompt?
<pencilandpaper> so that you can type?
<yoLo_> nope
<yoLo_> there is a cursor
<yoLo_> but hasn;t returned user
<pencilandpaper> ok thanks yoLo_ .
<pencilandpaper> bummer, go and restart and see what you see when you get back..if you see nothing again hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get back to a terminal ok?
<pencilandpaper> then let us know when you are there again please.
<yoLo_> ok
<yoLo_> well pencilandpaper now i can't even get into tty
<pencilandpaper> really? :(
<yoLo_> not at all..
<yoLo_> has this anything to do with the fact that my hard drive is an ssd ?
<xubuntu58w> hi
<pencilandpaper> yoLo_: do you need 32bit or 64bit?
<pencilandpaper> i think that its using the minimal cd yoLo_ , and it just having issues getting things done for you.
<pencilandpaper> hi xubuntu58w .
<xubuntu58w> it is just a matter of systemd question
<yoLo_> 64-bit PC (amd64, x86_64)
<pencilandpaper> are you in the united states yoLo_ ?
<xubuntu58w> I am confusing with systemd integration onto Xubuntu.?
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: i'm in canada
<pencilandpaper> ok thanks.
<yoLo_> for the mirror i chose united states
<yoLo_> i'm installing the whole thing over again
<pencilandpaper> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/15.04/release/xubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso <--- yoLo_ .
<pencilandpaper> that way you can atleast once installed you can boot right to desktop with a full install. if you have a data plan that only allows for a certain amount each day, then grab a torrent file.
<pencilandpaper> once you max out, close your torrent client, then start it again the next day.
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: thanks if this installation doesn't go well i'll burn your image to a disk and install it
<max12345> I have an old version of qt i'm having trouble with. I can't uninstall it.
<pencilandpaper> ok yoLo_ ..and good luck.
<pencilandpaper> max12345: did you install the new version already?
<max12345> pencilandpaper, yep
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: this mirror site you've provided isn't a torrent version
<yoLo_> it's actually the data itself
<pencilandpaper> ok, try sudo apt-get update and see what if those old qt libs are listed max12345 .
<pencilandpaper> if they are listed and it recommends using sudo apt-get autoremove..do so to remove them.
<pencilandpaper> correct yoLo_ .
<pencilandpaper> so the torrent file you will have to go and get at the site. i didnt think of that until later.
<xubuntu58w> Why Xubutnu 15.04 still uses init based script for its service initialization even systemd is used.?
<pencilandpaper> i am not so sure that its full systemd yet xubuntu58w , i could be wrong about that.
<pencilandpaper> i dont follow systemd that much and have uninstalled it on my system since i dont agree with it in general.
<max12345> nope , pencilandpaper not listed
<xubuntu58w> Ohh, that mean Xubuntu decided to stick with Upstart further, even Kubuntu & Ubuntu fully integrate with systemd.?
<yoLo_> is it important to install GRUB though i have only one OS ?
<yoLo_> any good burner for windows i could use to burn this iso ?
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: apt-get update was successful this time
<yoLo_> now i installing the xubuntu-desktop
<yoLo_> i'll wait to see how that goes
<genii> yoLo_: ImgBurn
<pencilandpaper> ok nice yoLo_ . :)
<pencilandpaper> yes yoLo_ , well i am hoping that grub will be installed along with xubuntu-desktop yoLo_ .
<yoLo_> after minimal installation completed i still had to go through tty though
<yoLo_> i;m assuming that the united stated mirror is corrupted
<holstein> why?
<holstein> *im* on the us mirror.. anyways, it could be you cant access it for some reason.. why not use the full xubuntu iso?
<yoLo_> holstein: everything seems to be working perfectly now
<yoLo_> i'm waiting for the xubuntu-desktop to install
<yoLo_> no error so far
<yoLo_> :(
<yoLo_> nevermind what i just said
<pencilandpaper> nice yoLo_ .
<yoLo_> this is such a pain
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: now i will try your image
<yoLo_> i do not require the internet to install yours i guess
<pencilandpaper> yoLo_: wait, what you were doing didnt work?
<yoLo_> pencilandpaper: installing the xubuntu-desktop
<pencilandpaper> well then you should let that finish, because when that is done it will be the same thing.
<yoLo_> 1.04minutes until completion i got the systmd Error
<pencilandpaper> o ok i see yoLo_ ..well then yeah go to with the image that i sent bro.
<pencilandpaper> that will install right to what you want. a full OS.
<yoLo_> recommended that i connect to the internet ?
<yoLo_> during installation ?
<holstein> i dont
<yoLo_> ok
<holstein> i just install, *then*, i do the updates afterwards..
<yoLo_> ok
<pencilandpaper> yeah, thats up to you yoLo_ .
<yoLo_> thanks for the help pencilandpaper , holstein
<yoLo_> why is xubuntu soo..... blue ?
<holstein> you can easily theme it as you please..
<pencilandpaper> yw yoLo_ .
<pencilandpaper> xubuntu has been blue as long as i have ever used it. lol
<yoLo_> why am i being offered to upgrade to 15.04 when i'm currently on 15.04
<yoLo_> but the system updater ?
<yoLo_> by the*
<holstein> yoLo_: what would i do? simply close that, open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update".. see that there are no errors, then, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<pencilandpaper> ^
<yoLo_> that's what i did
<yoLo_> no errors
<pencilandpaper> nice, so its up to date then yoLo_ ?
<yoLo_> yes
<pencilandpaper> cool, well now you are in good shape. :)
<pencilandpaper> you know how to install software that you want right?
<yoLo_> yea prett much
<yoLo_> pretty*
<pencilandpaper> ok, you can do that right from the software-center yoLo_ .
<fractal618> xubuntu is the best!
<mr0everywhere> i have a shared connection coming from windows 8 trying to share it with my ubuntu device, the devices are showing no activity between them. anybody think they can help me troubleshoot this
<mr0everywhere> anybody awake in here?
<Unit193> No need to cross post...
#xubuntu 2015-07-04
<xubuntu83w> Bonjour à tous
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu83w> Thanks
<redraw> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<redraw> is there any list of commands for ubottu?
<ObrienDave> yes there is a list. no it is not very current
<redraw> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<redraw> !conga-rats
<shifty54> salut
<cfhowlett> !it | shifty54
<ubottu> shifty54: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shifty54> no it but fr
<cfhowlett> grr.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shifty54> no problem cfhowlett
<shifty54> btu i can try speak my problem here
<shifty54> but*
<cfhowlett> in English?  please proceed
<shifty54> my installation freeze when restart
<shifty54> to stop my pc I press the power button
<shifty54> and i restart laptop on SSD xubuntu freeze during the download of the package that was not full on the key
<shifty54> my english is not too bad?
<cfhowlett> shifty54, your english is fine. too few people here.  ask again in #ubuntu
<shifty54> ok cfhowlett thanks
<picklevape> I'm having trouble disabling the password prompt after screen is turned off
<picklevape> I tried to google for it, but I believe the menus have changed
<picklevape> Im in XFCE power manager -> extended and have unchecked the 'lock screen' but it still requires my password if I walk away from the computer for a few minutes
<picklevape> I found it under light locker settings ;e
<picklevape> Have a good weekend
#xubuntu 2015-07-05
<new> is anyone here?
<New> Hello people
<augh> hi
<New> can anyone here tell me how not to get error from a xubuntu down load?
<New> im sorry I meant error message
<augh> can you give more detail?
<New> well when I do an installation from a down load it ask if you want to check disk for defect...then I check and I get 2 file errors found
<New> it said that on several different versions
<New> of linux
<augh> sorry man no idea. did google yield anything?
<New> well I usually try to come here first, kool if you cant help no problem
<New> #ubuntu
<xubuntu918> Who can help me?
<xubuntu918> :D
<xubuntu918> X(
<nikolam> hi, I have very large CPU usage for Xorg on 2 Xubuntu LTS instalaltions on 32-bit computers (one with 512MB RAM, the other with 768MB)
<nikolam> One is intel ghraphics (Asus EEEPC 701) and the other is Matrox G400.  System is doing absolutely nothing while CPU usage by Xorg is around 68-75 Percent, staying above 70% most of the time...
<nikolam> Sorry I remember better now. Asus is on 12.04 and Xorg large cpu usage happens for some time then stops
<nikolam> on 14.04 on other machine it continues to have large cpu usage all the time
<nikolam> When I log out, it stops using 70% cpu time for Xorg, so it must be something in Xfce?
<nikolam> Hmm, Xorg behaves right with another user account.
<nikolam> How do I figure out what app is doing something with Xorg to make it use that much cpu time?
<nikolam> I figured that "System Load monitor" uses too much CPU time on recent 14.04 LTS 32-bit
<nikolam> it did not happen that way before.
<nikolam> It manifest itself with Large CPU usage by Xorg
<xubuntu26w> hello
<Luyin> hi xubuntu26w
<xubuntu26w> i would like to reboot my xunbuntu as i am having trouble with installations, so i have backed up al my files, i have no cds available to burn the disk image...
<xubuntu26w> can someone help?
<Luyin> xubuntu26w you mean reinstall?
<xubuntu26w> yeah
<xubuntu26w> do i need to start all over or can i do it without
<Luyin> you can also create images to be read from sd cards, usb sticks...
<xubuntu26w> what software do i need
<Luyin> xubuntu26w "dd" from terminal
<xubuntu26w> ok
<xubuntu26w> i will see
<xubuntu26w> i have downloaded the latest xunbutu software also
<Luyin> xubuntu26w but your computer must be able to boot from usb/sd card. you can check this out in your BIOS
<xubuntu26w> i can
<xubuntu26w> i thnik
<xubuntu26w> what "operation" should i type in the terminal?
<xubuntu26w> you said "dd" Luying?
<Luyin> xubuntu26w you add the usbstick you want to install the ISO to, find out which device it is in /dev. say it's /dev/sdc1, then you go "sudo dd if=/path/to/ISO of=/dev/sdc1"
<Luyin> xubuntu26w you can find out the correct denominator in /dev with "lsusb"
<Luyin> xubuntu26w sorry, ignore that last. that won't tell you much about the pointer in the filesystem
<Luyin> xubuntu26w instead, mount it (by double clicking it on your desktop, via thunar, etc), then type "mount" in the terminal and find the correct device there
<temroa> hi all
<temroa> i have a problem can someone help ?
<knome> temroa, just ask and if somebody knows the asnwer, they'll likely reply
<temroa> okay
<temroa> problem is about wifi
<temroa> my wifi card is mt7630e
<temroa> i installed official driver http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/mt7630-pcie/
<temroa> but wifi doesn't work
<temroa> my os is ubuntu 14.04.1
<temroa> after install at the top-right there is writing this thing
<temroa> wifi is off by hardware switch
<temroa> i know how to correct it
<temroa> but
<temroa> after reboot wifi function is gone
<temroa> and that correction needs reboot
<xubuntu00w> Hi i am new. I installed XUBUNTU on my old SIEMENS ESPRIMO and verything was fine until i tried to install DROPBX and the PSAM. The installations never completed! I do not know how to UNISTALL them. Pls help
<xubuntu00w> I mean DROPBOX, sorry
<holstein> !dropbox
<holstein> xubuntu00w: i would just undo whatever you have done, and refer to https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx and get the .deb from there
<holstein> you can "uninstall" packages with a package manager.. if the software center isnt doing as you would expect, you can use synaptic, another package manager
<xubuntu00w> Thanks. I cannot enter synaptic, because it tells me "another apt-get" is pobably being executed...
<holstein> right
<holstein> xubuntu00w: you can only use one package manager at a time, and should close other things that are doing software management
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | xubuntu00w
<ubottu> xubuntu00w: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<holstein> which, could be the case.. could have been, you interrupted the dropbox installation prematurely, xubuntu00w
<holstein> i would want to make sure i *dont* have other package managers or updaters running in the background, to the point of, if i were new to linux, and didnt konw what that meant, i would reboot
<xubuntu00w> holstein: I have rebooted , no effect, processes seem torun in background
<holstein> xubuntu00w: the dropbox process?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu00w, do you have update auto-enabled?
<xubuntu00w> ubottu :i have followed yr advise. this is print out from terminal
<xubuntu00w> costas@costas-ESPRIMO-Mobile-V5535:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for costas:                       USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       2047 F.... dpkg Kill process 2047 ? (y/N) y Γίνεται εγκατάσταση nautilus-dropbox (0.7.1-2) ...  Downloading Dropbox... 100% o share and store your files online. Want to learn more? Head to http://www.dropb
<holstein> xubuntu00w: you have to wait on dropbox to be downloaded
<holstein> xubuntu00w: its likely, you just interrupted the process..
<holstein> anyways, i'll leave you guys to work it out.. must run o/
<xubuntu00w> Looks like I have screw@d it up. How do I "un-interrupt" the process?
<max12345> I found some old binaries for wine
<max12345> how can I safely remove them and all that's connected to it?
<max12345> they're not being removed by the package system
<max12345> brb
<kyo> hi guys. anyone alive? i need to ask something about xubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> !ask | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pavlos_> Hi all
<Pavlos_> I just updated my system from 14.04 ubuntu to 15.04
<kyo> i am currently installing xubuntu 12.04 on an old toshiba laptom from a usb mp3 player and suddenl, my right speaker started to make a loud pulse (like : tac tac tac tac tac). have you heard of this before? or it's just o coincidence?
<kyo> well .. the install requests reboot. i'll try to get back to you
<Pavlos_> After restart graphical excitement is not staying and I got error that user.service failed to start. I found some information in launch pad and I removed  systemd-sl
<Pavlos_> Sorry systemd-shim package
<Pavlos_> After restart the error is not there
<Pavlos_> My system boots but xfce is not starting
<Pavlos_> Does anyone has any suggestions?
<BBLLCC> i need help with plymouth for splashscreens while turning on and off my laptop
<xubuntu49w> can I install xubuntu OS onto my android tablet
<ObrienDave> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Voyage> Hi
<Voyage> What is the purpose of xubuntu?
<holstein> prebuilt iso providing an installation of ubuntu customized with xfce, and the xubuntu specific packages/tweaks
<holstein> a nice, full featured OS that is typically lighter on resources, without compromising features that are typically needed
<Voyage> ok, what is the purpose of xubuntu? is it the same kubuntu underneath but just a different desktop env?
<Voyage> I have kubuntu lts. but low hardward.
<holstein> they are *all* ubuntu
<Voyage> is xubuntu for me if I install it as an alternative desktop?
<holstein> xfce is the xubuntu desktop
<Voyage> I can still swtich between kubuntu and xubuntu anytime?
<holstein> you are welcome to install xfce4 into whatever you are running now..
<holstein> Voyage: between kde and xfce, and yes
<Voyage> thanks
<holstein> but, installing "xubuntu-desktop" could cause issues.. with your current kubuntu install so, i suggest installing xfce4
<Voyage> what kind of issues if i just install via apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<Voyage> holstein,  how to install xfce4?
<holstein> Voyage: you are using kubuntu, so, if you say "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop", it can be assumed you want to *switch* and offer to change large parts of your system, and remove parts of kubuntu
<holstein> where as, if you just install xfce4, it'll just add xfce to your current setup, and the end result is still the xfce desktop as an option for you at boot
<holstein> !info xfce4
<Voyage> holstein,  good idea
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xfce4 for example
<Voyage> thanks!!
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<holstein> then, from the login screen, for kubuntu, you can choose xfce as the session, or kubuntu/kde
<Voyage> holstein,  very very good suggestion
<Unit193> (Generally no, things won't be removed as xubuntu-desktop-settings et all don't conflict with kubuntu-*, and xfce4 is just another meta too.  Ubuntu/Kubuntu+xfce4 != Xubuntu, quite different.)
<holstein> or, you just download the the xubuntu iso, and try it live
<Voyage> Unit193,  hm. so which one is better to do in you opinion?
<holstein> i had problems..
<holstein> but, you can do what you like, and should have backups regardless
<Voyage> Unit193,  if I do sudo apt-get install xfce4 , I am good too?
<Voyage> holstein,  hm
<Unit193> You'll get xfce4, sure.
<Voyage> holstein,  xubuntu-desktop or xfc4. both will give me same thing ? (ignoring kbuntu is there)?
<Voyage> Unit193, ^
<Voyage> Thanks!
<holstein> in my experience, which has actualy not been, running kubuntu, and installing xubuntu-destkop, but, has been, running main ubuntu, and installing kubuntu-desktop, and/or xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop, i have had issues
<holstein> they were likely, just bad choices i made, when being promted to swtich login managers, etc
<Unit193> One looks more like http://techedemic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/td_rdp_3.png, the other looks like http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/1404_whisker.png
<Voyage> E: Unable to locate package xfc4
<Voyage> holstein,  Unit193  ^
<knome> try "xfce4"
<Voyage> thanks
<xubuntuuser> Hello people
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2016-07-04
<sergioad> Hello friends
<sergioad> hey I have a little question
<sergioad> friends I have a questin; I am a Linux user, wich gamepad do you recommend to me? the XBOX elite one Wii U pro controler or a Logitech F710 controller?
<nvt> I deattached my vga cable and after putting it put the display is not recognized, any idea how to fix this without reboot?
<nvt> when turning on the screen it's just switching between vga and dvi for a while without finding a signal
<Romme> how can i make font settings in xfce4-appereance-settings apply to GTK3 apps?
<xubuntu81w> hey guys \
<xubuntu81w> i am using xbuntu 14.04
<xubuntu81w> I am getting two majore problem issue
<xubuntu81w> 1. sound not working
<xubuntu81w> 2. thru hdmi cable extranal moniter not wworking
<Anders__> I am not sure how to use IRC: Need help to get sound working on Xubuntu 16.04 LTS on "Skull Canyon". Can anyone read this message?
<flocculant> Anders__: yes - we can see it - you'll need to wait to see if someone can help you with that
<flocculant> Anders__: oic now that's likely intel sound - try to select appropriate in the sound settings
<Anders__> Thank you. I heard a beep when you responded. I see the volume control. Cannot test sound, e.g., no sound in Youtube. Have same bad setting "false" as described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/455740/xubuntu-14-04-system-sound-not-working/455753
<knome> Anders__, so system sounds aren't working for you or any sounds?
<Anders__> Yes: I have no sounds at all.
<knome> Anders__, on the "Configuration" tab in volume contro, what do you see in the profile fields?
<knome> (and/or do you see your device at all)
<Anders__> I see Built-in Audio "Analog Stereo Duplex" and Dell AC511 USB Soundbar also with "Analog Stereo Duplex".
<Anders__> The volume control is responsive on both profiles but there is no sound.
<pentaquark> hello folks.  i just installed xubuntu on a machine that had a fresh install of windows 8.1.  I installed in legacy mode (not uefi) and ubuntu successfully installed on the correct partition.  However, GNU Grub 2.02 does not show "windows" as a boot option.  Do I need to use the boot-repair utility?  or if not, what's the recommended course of action?
<knome> Anders__, and there are no other profiles available?
<Anders__> Sound mostly solved!! :-) Was checked "Mute" in the upper right corner of the desktop. Only remaining issue is how to test system sound.
<knome> Anders__, there aren't any system sounds in xubuntu by default
<Anders__> So testing something like Youtube is enough? Sound is sound, right?
<knome> well, apparently you can have sound in youtube working, but system sounds not working... but again, there is no system sounds by default in xubuntu, so unless you set any, it doesn't "need to work" as there is nothing to playback
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> what is the default font?
<knome> in what version of xubuntu?
<CountryfiedLinux> 16.04
<knome> noto sans
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<knome> (the successor for droid sans, the font used in older versions)
<Anders__> Thank you knome.
<knome> np
<sergioad> Hi there
<knome> hello
<chuckmcm> knome: do you know of any way (other than recompiling) to set the display widget to not do mirroring by default?
<knome> chuckmcm, i don't use the monitor settings dialog myself much, so i'm not sure with it, but you could write a script that sets the mode you want with xrandr and then run that on each boot/login
<knome> fwiw, the display dialog doesn't "forget" the mode on my desktop which has two monitors always connected
<knome> i don't know if mirroring is the default when you plug a monitor after booting
<chuckmcm> beg to differ knome (perhaps it is a bug) but I have two monitors (one HDMI, one display port) connected to my system and it "forgets" everytime they blank
<pencilandpaper> System:    Host: pencilandpaper-Latitude-E6320 Kernel: 4.4.0-30-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<pencilandpaper>            Desktop: Xfce 4.12.3 Distro: Ubuntu 16.10
<pencilandpaper> :)
<chuckmcm> xrandr tells me the two monitors (DP1 and HDMI1) are connected but not that they are not-mirrored, and HDMI1 is above DPI1 physically. Are those things I can set?
<chuckmcm> interesting, Xorg -configure failed to produce an xorg.conf file
<chuckmcm> ok, this is my first shot at it as a default : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18470102/
<xubuntu11w> helo
<xubuntu11w> i have a problem with installing the xubunto
<xubuntu11w> someone can helo me
<xubuntu11w> help
#xubuntu 2016-07-05
<chuckmcm> I wonder why folks don't make specific requests for help
<chuckmcm> !faq
<ubottu> Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/.  See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<chuckmcm> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chuckmcm> I really appreciate the Slack integrations that pop those kinds of responses off automatically
<sergioad> Hello
<sergioad> here anoying again
<sergioad> with yet another question about gamepads
<knome> sergioad, so why don't you ask the question then?
<sergioad> of course knome
<sergioad> somebody know if the GameSir G3S could / would / will work with Xubuntu?
<bazhang> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/4ikvom/xiaomi_gamepad_controller_doesnt_work_in_linux/ sergioad
<sergioad> thank you bazhang :)
<bazhang> sergioad, there seems to be a workaround in the link
<sergioad> bazhang: thanks for the info :)
<sergioad> also the same G3S has a mouse and non muse modes
<bazhang> yeah
<sergioad> so? it should work?
<sergioad> I hope so because I will be buying two of them :)
<sergioad> or wich one could I pick? the  Wii U pro controller, U pro controller (wich is based on the SNES), GameSir G3S, XBOX one controller, XBOX one elite controller, a Wii classic controller or a 8BitDo NES30 pro / FC30 pro controller?
<sergioad> I am searching for a good controller with a good or at least descent d-pad and a home button
<bazhang> sergioad, do you know how I found that link?
<bazhang> 'name of controller linux'
<bazhang> it was the very first link
<knome> !info antimicro
<ubottu> Package antimicro does not exist in xenial
<knome> hmmh.
<bazhang> sergioad, always do that kind of search *before* you invest in hardware
<sergioad> bazhang: I do the same :)
<bazhang> sergioad, so the chances of people here knowing all those devices is small
<bazhang> thats why I suggested those search terms
<sergioad> yes
<sergioad> indeed
<R3dtech> hi
<knome> hello
<R3dtech> what's up?
<knome> the sky
<knome> do you have a support question?
<R3dtech> no
<knome> in that case we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<knome> (welcome!)
<R3dtech> oh thanks!
<R3dtech_> I have to admit this is my first time using Linux
<R3dtech_> I just installed it
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Where do I report bug fixes?
<pleia2> CountryfiedLinux: like, you have a patch to fix a bug?
<pleia2> you can come chat with the dev team in #xubuntu-devel but it really depends on what the bug is
<ThirdGear> Quick question, Anyone have advice on swapping the axes on a touchscreen display. I've tried the calibration and modifying xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf file but still doesn't seem to be working.
<ax562> hi
<GeekDude> ThirdGear: What kind of touch screen?
<GeekDude> If it's wacom based, you might try using xsetwacom
<GeekDude> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index_old.php/howto/xsetwacom
<GeekDude> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Rotation
<ThirdGear> Sorry about that.. I stepped away.. Let me see.
<ThirdGear> eGalax Inc. USB TouchController is the device name
<ThirdGear> Let me explain this a little better.. If I touch the top left of the screen the courser goes to the top left.. if I touch the bottom left it goes to the top right.
<ThirdGear> if I touch the top right it goes to the bottom left. and bottom right goes to the bottom right
<CountryfiedLinux> bluetooth device added successfully but failed to connect Any suggestions?
#xubuntu 2016-07-06
<xubuntu47w> Hi all!
<xubuntu47w> Looking for a solution for thunar crashes when cut and paste files. Any help?
<flocculant> xubuntu47w: assuming you're up to date, then it's a known issue which isn't fixed yet
<xubuntu47w> It's a nasty bug, i am desperate
<flocculant> yes - we know that, yes - I understand
<flocculant> you could always try a different file manager see if that helps you, something like pcmanfm perhaps
<xubuntu47w> Thanks flocculant, I thinking to try Caja from Mate Desktop to remember the old-good nautilus
<Aavar_> Hi. I am hoping someone can help me with the installation of Xubuntu. I have started the installation, and I am unsure if it is installing or not. I see the terminal window in the botom of the screen and it is listing warning messages and it has been doing so for a few hours. Is this normal?
<flocculant> Aavar_: no - it's not
<Aavar_> flocculant: Do you know what I can do about it? It says "detecting file systems". The only other (maybe related) issue I had was that it cant unmount /cdrom (probably because I don't actually have a cd-drive and is booting from a partition on a different harddrive.
<olspookishmagus> hello, every time I open a new roxterm window it creates a 112x84 window which is really small, how do I tamper with this?
<knome> Aavar_, the /cdrom issue you mention should not block the installation
<olspookishmagus> answer: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=821357
<ubottu> Debian bug 821357 in roxterm "roxterm: starts at completely useless size" [Important,Fixed]
<Aavar_> knome flocculant: Could this be related to the partitions?
<flocculant> Aavar_: what are you doing? installing from iso on a different partition?
<Aavar_> flocculant: Yes I am installing from a partition on to another (on the same disk).
<knome> Aavar_, did you select to use a custom partition setup when installing?
<flocculant> Aavar_: not sure then tbh - I've only ever used grub to boot the iso
<Aavar_> knome: Yes I did.
<knome> i've done that once or twice, but it's years ago, so i totally don't remember the details
<knome> do you have any possibility to just dumping the ISO on a USB disk or something?
<knome> bbabl
<Aavar_> knome: The reason why I am booting from a partition on the harddrive is that this computer does not like to boot from usb-drives (old Macbook)
 * mladen-online is new to xubuntu and to IRC. What a day !
<knome> congratulations
<mladen-online> thanks knome. I really can't use facebook.
<mladen-online> sorry guys but I just can't remember the name of the application the displays your system details on the desktop. Can help ?
<bazhang> conky
<mladen-online> eureka ! Thx
<bazhang> ubuntuforums has a superb guide for this
<bazhang> 'conky beginners guide'  <--- first hit
<mladen-online> what's ubuntu forums ? a irc hannel ?
<bazhang> an online help forum
<mladen-online> ok
<knome> !conky | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Conky is an application that can show system information (and more) on your desktop. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky for more details and a beginners guide.
<knome> bazhang, just added the factoid for future use
<bazhang> great call knome thanks
<mladen-online> thanks ubottu. I was exactly looking for this. I just installed conky via terminal and the default aspect looks so bad, it nearly made me blind
<bazhang> thats a bot
<mladen-online> really ? wouaw
<mladen-online> does the bot understand what i say ?
<bazhang> sure hope not
<mladen-online> how do i distinguish bots from humans ?
<mladen-online> maybe by their speach that sound like google ? lol
<knome> mladen-online, uBOTtu
<knome> basically bots should only respond to specific calls, eg. in this case, the line starting with "!conky" (without the quotes)
<knome> bbl
<mladen-online> okay
<mladen-online> !ubottu hi
<mladen-online> :'(not polite
<mladen-online> ah my syntax is incorrect
<mladen-online> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mladen-online> :)polite !
<mladen-online> okay. I am installing some helpful applications and updates on my new xubuntu install. But before going further I would like to create a LVM picture of my PC. Do you know how to do that ?
<mladen-online> have to go. bye :)
<Aavar_> I managed to install XUbuntu to the drive, but it won't boot when I select it at boot time. As mentioned earlier this is a Mac. How can I fix this?
<choki> sorry i dont know, maybe you ask in #ubuntu
<choki> did you choose the mac iso?
<flocculant> Aavar_: might help to know exactly what 'happens'
<Aavar_> flocculant: of cource... my bad. It shows an error. "Non-system disk. Press any key to reboot"
<flocculant> Aavar_: sorry - was afk there. Not going to be of much help, with *my* experience that is - troubleshooting apple issues is not something I am much use with
<flocculant> have some (more) patience and see who else pops up
<Aavar_> flocculant: okey. Thank you anyway :)
<flocculant> Aavar_: you might want to ask 'question' periodically, this being irc ...
<ax562> hello hello hello
<Sandeira> Anyone see my Question in #Xubuntu-offtopic ?
<MR-DOS> what was your question
<tmsbrg> what input system does Xubuntu 16.04 use? The kind of software like ibus, except it's not ibus
 * mladen-online is back on hexchat
<mladen-online> the graphics are a little sad, but new interresting functionalities
<mladen-online> so, as said before, first day on IRC. Also first day on xubuntu. Which is nice btw
<tmsbrg> Xubuntu really is nice
<mladen-online> I'm looking for a software that allows me to flash a microcontroller
<mladen-online> I used to have flash magic, but that's only for windows or mac
<mladen-online> and I'd like to avoid vine
<mladen-online> any idea ?
<mladen-online> bang ! tough question for a first day !
<tmsbrg> sorry, i don't flash microcontrollers every day. Actually I never do
<tmsbrg> what I do every day however is type " on top of letters which I'm now unable to due to what seems like an input system bug
<mladen-online> yeah. that's not a funny thing to do. That's understandable
<mladen-online> actually I'm trying to fix a keyboard (for music) : M-audio Axiom Pro 61 keys, that doesn't boot
<mladen-online> Maybe you have ever heard about a small program written in python, called : miniterm.py
<mladen-online> ?
<mladen-online> Does that ring your bell ?
<mladen-online> I saw a guy on youtube, using this to talk to his microcontroller from a linux OS
<mladen-online> but not really user friendly. That's why I ask on this channel if any of you know a software to program microcontrollers from linux
<tmsbrg> the answer to my question apparently was XIM
<tmsbrg> and installing ibus fixed my bug of not being able to type things like ï with the altgr dead keys input method
<Unit193> tmsbrg: It used to be shipped by default, but there was some big problems with it.
<tmsbrg> there were? I know it used to be, because I used to always use it. Never had problems with ibus myself though
<tmsbrg> well except https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1138159 but I solved that
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1138159 in Widget: Gtk "selecting text with ibus pinyin input method on Xubuntu immediately deletes it" [Normal,New]
<tmsbrg> maybe I should report this, but I just installed Xubuntu, and in the install menu I picked US international AltGr dead keys (the best keyboard layout for international programmers), tested it and it worked fine (press altgr+" and then i to get ï, press " to get regular ", no dead key); but then when Xubuntu was installed it broke. Pressing altgr+" wasn't a dead key anymore (and neither was regular "), so I couldn't type ï etc.
<tmsbrg> just installed 16.04 that is
#xubuntu 2016-07-07
<xubuntu80w> Upgraded to xubuntu 16.04  from 14 touch screen no longer working
<Stone_> help
<MR-DOS> what do you need?
<xubuntu65i> hi
<Negger> i need ftp support on ubuntu
<Negger> i am noob but I am proud
<SebastianRasor01> I just installed Xubuntu and I was hoping I could get some help. The headphone volume is extremely low.
<mnkf> hello i have got this problem: initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Can someone help me?
<xubuntu81w> help
<xubuntu81w> anyone there
<xubuntu81w> i am not getting sound on my Toshiba NB505 Netbook
<pavlushka> xubuntu81w: your Xubuntu lsb_release please
<21WAAMOCW> Hi people. I'm running Xubuntu 16.04 amd64. Even though I have set the system to go to hibernate after 15 minutes, the system only shuts off/blanks the screen after 10 minutes or so and never goes to hibernate. How can I make Xubuntu go to hibernate after a given time?
<mladen-online> Hi all,
<mladen-online> how do I run a windows program .exe on xubuntu ?
<mladen-online> i have heard of something called wine, but can't find it
<mladen-online> and some others suggest simply to make it executable via terminal
<mladen-online> hello ? Can anyone help ?
<extinct_potato> What do you need help with?
<mladen-online> Hi, I need to execute a windows program (.exe) on xubuntu. I have heard of Wine but don't know where to find this and neither how it works. Plus, some others suggest just to make the file executable via chmod +x kind of thing. What do you think ?
<extinct_potato> Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<mladen-online> good. Then the .exe will work ?
<extinct_potato> Yes.
<extinct_potato> Yes and no, it depends on the executable. You will have to try it.
<extinct_potato> But for most it does.
<mladen-online> Sounds good. To be more explicite, I want to install Keil MDK-ARM which is an IDE to debug microcontrollers via Serial ports
<knome> extinct_potato, wine has an appdb that can help you figure out if your app should work.
<extinct_potato> mladen-online : try to check it in WineHQ database.
<extinct_potato> Good hint knome.
<extinct_potato> I totally forgot about that db
<knome> oh, it was mladen-online who was asking. sorry for the wrong ping :)
<extinct_potato> No problem mate :)
<mladen-online> OK. chacking on Wine DB...
<mladen-online> there are some Keil programs but not MDK-ARM
<mladen-online> what conclusion should I draw from this ?
<extinct_potato> You should just try it yourself.
<mladen-online> :) OK
<extinct_potato> It just won't work in worst case :P
<mladen-online> thanks
<extinct_potato> if it works, you can report it to the database.
<chuckmcm> mladen-online installing gcc-arm-embeded and openocd gives you a better command line ARM environment than Keil
#xubuntu 2016-07-08
<choki> Hello, I've a problem with login theme. It looks like the default lightdm theme and I dont know how to get back the default xubuntu theme
<xubuntu77w> how do i verify my xubuntu 16.04 download from trrent
<choki> lol
<kkv> Hi everyone! Is there any installed by default VNC server in Xubuntu?
<kkv> Now I'm following this documentation on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<extinct_potato> I don't think so. You have to install it yourself :)
<Morrog> Good morning (UGT)
<Morrog> Xubuntu 16.04 infrequently and without apparent reason disables middleclick on my touchpad
<Morrog> relevant synclient output http://pastebin.com/fXwdyQQh
<Morrog> It clearly shows Tapbutton3=2 and Clickfinger3=2, so it should be working.
<Morrog> xev however doesn't even register a three-finger tap
<Morrog> how can i hunt down this issue?
<ngomes> hello ! i recently notice that xubuntu 16.04 added snapd. can anyone talk a little more about this ?
<tmsbrg> ngomes, snap in general or snapd in particular? I'm no expert on either
<ngomes> snap in general
<tmsbrg> ngomes, Distrowatch has an opinion piece about the new snap and flatpak developments recently which I thought was pretty interesting: https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20160704#opinion
<cocoony> hallo
<cocoony> i install xubuntu 16.04 and its damaged
<cocoony> the wifi networks are not visible
<cocoony> when i restart they are visible and after some minutes the connection is canceled and the wifi networks are not visible again
<cocoony> i make dist-upgrade but didnt help
<cocoony> my driver is ath5k
<cocoony> and xubuntu 14.04 i read eth0
<ngomes> tmsbrg, thanks
<tmsbrg> np ngomes
<tmsbrg> also cocoony I believe Atheros wifi cards are known for being problematic
<tmsbrg> maybe you have the wrong driver and need ath9k or ath10k
<tmsbrg> you'll have to find out what your exact device model is
<tmsbrg> https://wiki.debian.org/ath5k https://wiki.debian.org/ath9k
<ngomes> cocoony, also , reading the logs could help . dmesg or journalctl
<ngomes> thanks for all , see you next time.
<cocoony> sprichst du deutsch ?
<cocoony> tmsbrg
<tmsbrg> cocoony, I don't, but you can ask people on the German channel #ubuntu-de
<ARandomScientist> Do config files found in /etc override those found in a users home, or vice versa? Or is it application dependent? I don't need a terribly long explanation, as I'm just curious.
<cocoony> tmsbrg...thx
<cocoony> for help
<tmsbrg> ARandomScientist, I think it's usually the home config overrides or augments the /etc config. Note that /etc config is system-wide while those in home are specific to one user
<tmsbrg> and any changes made in /etc can be overriden when the config files are updated in the software packages
<ARandomScientist> tmsbrg, Thanks. Makes sense.
<puckz> Hi everyone! I can't connect to a HD connected to my Asus RT-AC66U router using Samba. FTP works, but not SMB. Using Xubuntu 16.04. What might be the problem? Thanks in advance!
<Wayward_Vagabond> I seem to be having an issue with my wifi on xubuntu 14.04LTS. It seems to drop the connection if used bandwidth is under a certain threshold for long enough.
<mrkramps> chipset?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have to disable, then renable wifi or networking to even see the network I was connected to, but after doing that it automatically reconnects (like it should).
<Wayward_Vagabond> Realtek RTL8188CE if I'm looking at the right thing
<mrkramps> https://askubuntu.com/questions/456453/realtek-rtl8188ce-wireless-driver-unstable-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Wayward_Vagabond> I can see other wireless networks after the connection drops, and it never drops while I'm actively web browsing or downloading a file is what puzzles me
<mrkramps> https://askubuntu.com/questions/503763/connection-dropouts-with-realtek-rtl8188ce
<Wayward_Vagabond> Installing the altered driver he said he tried, this thing has a /lot/ of dependancies to build
<mrkramps> Wayward_Vagabond, sry but it's a common issue with wifi support on linux
<mrkramps> possibly your chipset is better supported with 16.04
<mrkramps> dunno, i stop fighting with broken wifi and just bought a handfull of different wifi-sticks
<Wayward_Vagabond> New driver seems to have installed itself, and reports that it is running via a 'sanity check' script the installer put in
<Wayward_Vagabond> marvin@marvin-linux:~/rtl8188ce-linux-driver$ . am_i_using_this_driver.sh
<Wayward_Vagabond> [*] You are running the new rtlwifi
<Wayward_Vagabond> I would get an external card so I can play with antennas, but this thing doesn't have an express card or pc card slot on it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Wayward_Vagabond, You need only say your location like so.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ~/rtl8188ce-linux-drivers/
<Wayward_Vagabond> Thanks for the links, mrkramps, now I just need to wait and see if it drops itself again
<Wayward_Vagabond> The way it was acting, it seems like the driver was stable, but something for powersaving was stuck enabled
<JohnnyComeL8ly> The other stuff is really irrelevant... it is like giving your street address when somebody asked for your birthdate.
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's very tricky to select partial lines on text on here
<Wayward_Vagabond> Think it's mainly my mouse is about worn out
<JohnnyComeL8ly> It was just fyi... :-)
#xubuntu 2016-07-09
<xubuntu90i> ))
<OCP001> Hello! I just upgraded to Xubuntu 16.04 LTS and I was wondering: Is there a special reason Xenial still ships Mozilla Thunderbird 38.x instead of the current Thunderbird 45.x?
<juj> .
<juj> quit
<Effiges> hi man sorry i have a little problem: i have a notebook and  i can't use my wifi
<Effiges> can anyone help me
<Effiges> ?
<Effiges> ?
<Effiges> i cna anyone help me?
<nokio> Hi , Fresh install of 16.04. When i close the monitor and open it back. the screen stay black. when I do a ctrl+alt f2 there i get a terminal. then ctrl+alt+f7 stays black.
<nokio> so if i ever close monitor i need to reboot to get a desktop again
<xubuntu10i> Hell
<xubuntu33w> hello
<xubuntu33w> i can't seem to open software center in 16.04
<xubuntu33w> i click and nothing happens. any thoughts?
<Nokio> Hi all, I have a fresh install of 16.04. when I close my monitor and open it again. The screen stays black. If I do a ctrl+alt+f2, log there and do a service lxdm restart. I get my desktop again. Did not have problem on 15.04
<chuckmcm> Nokio you need the xfsettingsd fix
<chuckmcm> sigh, that is biting soo many people.
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have an issue along similar lines on 14.04lts
<Wayward_Vagabond> After the laptop has gone to sleep, it doesn't wake up properly- terminal windows are black, panel doesn't render, and the gui is generally laggy and glitchy
<Wayward_Vagabond> But for further context, it should not go to sleep when I close the lid and it's unplugged, yet it does.
<Wayward_Vagabond> I have to kill xinit and in the process close any open programs save stuff in screen sessions to make it work right again
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any idea how to fix both issues- x being weird, and sleep not repescting my power settings?
#xubuntu 2016-07-10
<xXUbuntuManL2i> Hello, I install xubuntu on a Netbook and I wonder how to make it a little bit faster (because I got 1GB of ram)
<xubuntu28w> Hi¡ I am trying to configure my wireless connection and I don´t Get it. Sharápova soul de I do?
<xubuntu28w> Sorry, I wanted to say, what should I do?
<xubuntu68w> Is there a definitive way to check for malware on my machine?
<xubuntu68w> I recently noticed a few programs that I have not voluntarily downloaded myself
<xubuntu68w> "Chinese chess" being one of them
<xubuntu68w> This is concerning and I'm considering a fresh install
<flocculant> xubuntu68w: maybe it's a dependency of something you did install - hard to tell - especially if you've wandered off installing outside the repos
<flocculant> 'chinese chess' *could be the description of a couple of packages from the repos
<Jorjj> how do I make images open in minimized windows?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Was about to ask if he installed kde stuff, huge depenandcy list for it's stuff
<flocculant> Wayward_Vagabond: possible - no way to know without knowing what this 'chinese chess' actually is :)
<Wayward_Vagabond> Do ubuntu software center or the new gnome thing prompt to a similar level as synaptic about dependancies?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Never used either of them, the former I swapped for synaptic as the first thing I did in setup, the latter I haven't had exposure to as I've not updated to 16.04lts
<flocculant> not that I know of - you could be installing the repo's and have to wait afaik
<flocculant> but - they appeared to have been installing outside the repo's anyway - so *shrug*
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ah, it doesn't show you a list of required depenadancies and ask if you wish to proceed?
<flocculant> not that I remember no
<Wayward_Vagabond> Yeesh, yet another reason I need nothing to do with them
<Wayward_Vagabond> Say, anybody know what cause X to act weird until it's restarted after the laptop has been asleep in 14.04lts?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any why the laptop goes to sleep when lid is closed and it
<Wayward_Vagabond> 's unplugged, despite my power settings saying it should not?
<xubuntu27w> Hi
<knome> hello
<chuckmcm> Wayward_Vagabond: are there multiple sets of power settings, settings when plugged in, settings when on battery ?
<Wayward_Vagabond> chuckmcm: Yes
<xubuntu15w> I just installed 16.04 and want to add Tor to the applications menu. Do I do this in the menu editor?
<xubuntu15w> Do I select "Add launcher"?
<xubuntu15w> And if so, what do I put under "command" and "working directory
<xubuntu15w> I've been messing around with the menu editor but can't get the shorcut I've created to execute
<flocculant> xubuntu15w: I think the command is the start-tor-browser in the downloaded folder
<flocculant> don't completely remember - but a menu item created by menulibre does work
<xubuntu15w> Yeah, when I add "start-tor-browser.desktop" to the command field, it doesn't work
<xubuntu15w> So I think additional info is needed
<flocculant> not .desktop
<xubuntu15w> Oh
<xubuntu15w> Ok, that works
<xubuntu15w> What does the "use startup notification" option do when on
<xubuntu15w> Every other app in the "internet" directory has it on
<flocculant> iirc that's the spinny circle thing to say something's 'starting'
<xubuntu15w> ok
<xubuntu15w> Now, do I have to keep the unzipped tor-browser archive in my downloads folder?
<flocculant> if your command points there then yes - or move it and reset the menu command
<xubuntu15w> Where are applications normally kept in the file system?
<xubuntu15w> for example, vlc
<flocculant> well
<xubuntu15w> which I just installed via the terminal
<flocculant> that would get put where the system puts it, just put your tor in your home folder
<xubuntu15w> .applications?
<xubuntu15w> should I create a .tor folder?
<flocculant> xubuntu15w: in your home folder you could make a /any/random/stuff/I/want and put it there
<xubuntu15w> alright
<flocculant> I'd either make *some* folder or just put it in there directly
<xubuntu15w> Now, last question -- do you know where I can find the icon for the app
<xubuntu15w> I'm searching around in the directory but don't see it
<flocculant> xubuntu15w: pretty sure it is in there somewhere
<xubuntu15w> what's the file extension?
<flocculant> I installed tor from the repos so didn't have all the hassle
<flocculant> no idea
<xubuntu15w> I thought they didn't reccomend installing from the repos
<flocculant> who?
<xubuntu15w> If it's secure, I might as well delete and reinstall from the repos
<xubuntu15w> Tor
<flocculant> no idea
<xubuntu15w> I thought I read on the site that installing from repos is not recommended because the packages are out of date
<xubuntu15w> something like that
<xubuntu15w> though I might be wrong
<flocculant> could be - personally not that bothered - it tells me when it needs updating
<xubuntu15w> I'll just install from the repos, seems easier
<knome> i would personally always prefer a version from the repositories than not
<xubuntu15w> So when you install an archive from the site, all of the software is contained within the single archive/
<xubuntu15w> ?
<xubuntu15w> e.g. in my downloads folder
<knome> if you want to put it black and white, then yes
<xubuntu15w> So, in order to "uninstall" it completely, I can just delete the folder in /downloads?
<xubuntu15w> or should I run a command to remove residual files (if there are any)?
<knome> considering you didn't run any command that "installed" the application to system directories, yes
<xubuntu15w> Yeah I simply unzipped the archive and ran the executable file within it to start the browser
<xubuntu15w> I'm assuming that keeps everything contained within /downloads
<knome> yes
<xubuntu15w> something I just read that I should mention to you all using tor, "According to The Tor Project, "In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes."
<xubuntu15w> In reference to the ppas
<xubuntu15w> which are all maintained by third parties. There is no official tor-maintained ppa
<knome> any package in any repository always needs the repository maintainer to act upon updates when they are released
<knome> the only way they can be up-do-date all the time is that the original releasing party updates them when releases are out
<xubuntu15w> I was thinking that it would be less secure to update through an unofficial ppa
<knome> compared to the main ubuntu repositories, yes.
<knome> but the actual security level depends on how much you trust the PPA maintainer
<xubuntu15w> ok
<xubuntu15w> yeah in that case, i probably would trust any ppa maintainer for tor to be consitently reliable in rolling out updates
<xubuntu15w> *would not trust
<xubuntu15w> This is the forum post  the I was reading: http://askubuntu.com/questions/382394/how-do-i-install-the-tor-browser-bundle-in-ubuntu
<xubuntu15w> If you're interested
<flocculant> xubuntu15w: don't know the ins and outs of that post - but please take note of dates on things
<xubuntu15w> didn't see the date
<xubuntu15w> but I think it is still relevant
<knome> i don't know the post either, and am not saying it can't be relevant by any means, but it's your system and if you are happy with the level of confirmation you've done... then who are we to say don't do it :)
<knome> i guess that's to say you won't find a 100% confirmation from this channel either :)
<xubuntu15w> yeah i understand
<xubuntu15w> and I appreciate the help you've provided
<xubuntu15w> (flocculant, knome)
<flocculant> you're welcome :)
<xubuntu15w> anyway, gotta go -- thanks again
<pjotter> Hi people. Sorry to bother you on this hour but what happened to hibernation mode in 16.04?
<barton> hi #xubuntu, I'm upgrading from 14-04 to 16-04 (keeping the file system intact) ... the installer seems to be hanging on me, and I'm trying to figure out what to do next.
 * barton idly wonders if anyone is around.
<pleia2> barton: 14.04 to 16.04 upgrades aren't official supported until the 16.04.1 release (July 21st), so it's still a bit buggy
<pleia2> barton: I don't have any suggestions, but since that is still in development maybe submit a bug for now?
<barton> pleia2: thanks -- it seems to be hanging after "debconffilter_done: ubiquity.components.partman_commit (current: None)" ... it's already removed a bunch of software... I'm *hoping* that it's safe to reboot at this point -- I'll reisub out if I can...
<pleia2> not familiar with that error :\
<barton> I googled for it -- there were some references back in 2010 -- could be a regression (unlikely, I think), or it may simply be the last thing in the logs.
<barton> anyway, I'll reboot and see what happens... I've got backups, but I'd prefer not to have to use them ;-)
<conner> My wifi connection messes up and disconnects me from online games, skype, etc. often. It's good for a while (The time varies a lot), then seems to shut off then restart.
<tmsbrg_> conner, hey I know that problem. Just when I wanted to type that I get disconnected just to show it
<tmsbrg_> but for me at least it's an ISP problem
<tmsbrg_> you can check if other computers on the same network have the same problem at the same time
#xubuntu 2017-07-03
<ikatnik> Hi diogenes. I am back.
<diogenes_> welcome ikatnik
<ikatnik> Good news and bad news. Teamviewer 12 is working. But the newer, better USB to which the OS.iso is written also does not show up.
<diogenes_> ikatnik, one good news will do
<diogenes_> ikatnik, write to me in private
<mg> hey guys! can somebody tell me how to launch website installed eclipse?
<mg> wtf
<mg> hey guys! can somebody tell me how to launch website installed eclipse?
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel...
<mg> my first message was ultra grey and didnt have my name beside it, i freaked out
<mg> thought SEK is gonna knock on my door
<mg> oh well
#xubuntu 2017-07-04
<RoadRunner> having problems with update information - can't get rid of the notice
<RoadRunner> any help appreciated
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean
<RoadRunner> GridCube: and that fixes whatever refuses to load?
<GridCube> maybe
<RoadRunner> updated from 14.04 on one box andclean installed 16 on another and now get a problem with updating with flash on the former and incomplete language support on the latter
<RoadRunner> are these known issues?
<GridCube> not that i know of
<RoadRunner> GridCube: tried update with autoclean - no diff
<RoadRunner> another q; how to install skype? don't see it in the list of apps
<xangua> Skype is in partner repository, you can also download it from it's website
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<RoadRunner> any issues with skype under 16?
<RoadRunner> tried skype plugin for pidgin under 14 and it wasn't smooth sailing...
<RoadRunner> ok, lastly; got an nvidea card and want to clone image to another monitor; can this be done through "Display" or do I need to install a special driver?
<Chapolin> hello there
<xubuntu35w> Hi! I need help with my wifi. Anyone?
<xubuntu35w> I sorry but my English is'nt very good
<xubuntu35w> If I write "iwconfig"
<xubuntu35w> wlxa0f3c11ddc75  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any
<xubuntu35w> Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<xubuntu35w> Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
<xubuntu35w> Power Management:on
<xubuntu35w> but wireless is'work
<xubuntu35w> I can't connect it
<xubuntu35w> Maybe the problem is the Access Point not associated?
<xubuntu35w> I'm using a tp-link "stick" Tl-wn821n
<xubuntu35w> It worke before with Windows XP but I want give a new life to my old laptop
<xubuntu35w> Any ideas?
<xubuntu35w> If I try "sudo iwconfig wlxa0f3c11ddc75 up
<xubuntu35w> the light of the tp-link "stick" is on but doesn't "twinkle" I think is the word
<xubuntu35w> doesn't "blinks" it is fix
<xubuntu35w> and doesn't work
<xubuntu35w> iwlist scan
<xubuntu35w> wlxa0f3c11ddc75 Failed to read scan data: Network is down
#xubuntu 2017-07-05
<vimart> Hi
<xubuntu28i> ok
<Satan> Hello
<Satan> God damn, IRC looks like shit
<diogenes_> still better than hell
<Guest48584> True
<Unit193> You're also using webchat.
<vimart> Hi
#xubuntu 2017-07-06
<LoicH> Hi everybody
<LoicH> I have a problem with my proxy configuration, I used /etc/environment to set HTTP_PROXY and HTTPS_PROXY (both upper and lower case)
<LoicH> but it doesn't work
<LoicH> I can ping the internal network, the website of my company, but I can't ping other addresses such as google
<LoicH> (I set up proxy for apt  with /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy, it works, only for apt)
<LoicH> (in fact I have the same problem with an ubuntu VM)
<xubuntu76i> hello
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> started live session. How I gonna type when no keyboard is available? It's not Xubuntu's fault - just laptop's keyboard is damaged and I don't have spare USB keyboard.
<TheWild> okay, found Onboard. I thought I'm stuck with character map.
<xubuntu79i> hi
<xubuntu79i> hey
<xubuntu79i> im a noob who can teach me stuff
#xubuntu 2017-07-07
<AbsolutHacker> g'morning
<AbsolutHacker> im installing xubuntu 16.04 right now, is there a progress bar available somewhere? the installer is only showing me a tutorial slideshow..
<AbsolutHacker> aaand it's done .. thanks '^^
<cfhowlett> see?  a LITTLE bit of patience ...
<ac2> Hi, not sure who handles the mirrors, but the canada mirror for xubuntu 16.04.2 64-bit sha256sum does not match.
<Unit193> ac2: xubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso: OK  checks out for me, sum files match the main mirror too.
<Unit193> Bad download?  Can you try to zsync it?
<Unit193> (zsync includes the hash as well.)
<ac2> perhaps I redownload it again
<Unit193> zsync will just download the missing bits is why I recommended it, but you could just do that too, sure.
<ubuntuer> Anyone here?
<diogenes_> only ghost busters
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntuer
<ubottu> ubuntuer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntuer> Ok?
<diogenes_> is that a question or a statement?
<ubuntuer> Statement
<diogenes_> and what is the question?
<ubuntuer> Ok so what is the usual RAM usage?
<ubuntuer> On xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> "usual" differs from user to user as it completely depends on what you're doing
<ubuntuer> Hmm
<ubuntuer> Then what about from boot up?
<diogenes_> when you just start the system it's around 400 MB
<ubuntuer> Oh great
<ubuntuer> Ok that answered it
<diogenes_> next please :)
<xubuntu25i> hi there! May you help me? After upgrading to xubuntu 17.04 my wi-fi just doesnt turn on. What can I do?
<xubuntu89i> hi
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> http://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Auto-Login-in-Xubuntu - haha, what if user login is "false"?
<Guest79819> Hi all
<Guest79819> Just installed a new AMD RX560 videocard and installed the AMDGPU-pro drivers as perscribed by AMD. They are up and running, but I'm unsure what tools there are like with the Catalist drivers and graphical tools to setup options on the card I used to use. Any tips and pointers?
#xubuntu 2017-07-08
<erwin> thunar cannot open display....how to fix this
<erwin> please help
<xubuntu33i> istalling xubuntu now, alongside Solus. Does XFCE support HiDPI (4k) displays?
<xangua> Well there is a "hidpi" xfwm theme, you can enlarge the fonts, etc.
<xangua> KDE and gnome are probably better at this
<micrex22> Is it possible to have 'true' maximization in xubuntu (for the top portion of the window) and have windows near the bottom compensate so they don't go under the taskbar?
<micrex22> Well I figured out the second portion, and that would be disabling "Don't reserve space on borders"
#xubuntu 2017-07-09
<rose_> hey guys I have a problem with apt-get upgrade
<rose_> i get could not get lock and unable to lock administrator directory
<micrex22> with the sheer amount of people connected to this IRC channel
<micrex22> you'd need someone would actually provide advice from time to time
<micrex22> but nope :)
<micrex22> think*
<sugardrunk> :)
<sugardrunk> the most common advice is to go to #ubuntu lol :D
<sugardrunk> but it is not the fault of any :)
<geniek> Hi
#xubuntu 2018-07-02
<nikolam> Am I wrong or I can't put the path in file system to load files anymore (like in File>Open dialogue) ??
<nikolam> I am on 18.04 Xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> in thunar ?
<nikolam> Why would anyone remove such a useful thing, like full file path when loading files? Is it Xfce thing, Thunar thing or Xubuntu thing?
<nikolam> Like in Firefox or any other app, when I invoke to open file, default system requester opens, and it lacks full path to paste in to find a file
<diogenes_> nikolam, i didn't get what you lack.
<nikolam> I lack ability to paste PATH to file I want to open. Like I have opened /home/username/Documents/ in a windows and there is 'file' in it.  And when I do File>Open in any application, file selection appears, and I can not just paste "/home/username/Documents/" in it to seleft file, but I need to browse to file every time in that File>Open dialogue.
<nikolam> That option is now fully missing in Xubuntu, and is present in any other OS since forever.
<nikolam> It is a bug waste of time and i am wondering if lacking of full path line in File Open dialogue on Xubuntu is about Xubuntu, about Xfce or about something else
<nikolam> If path to the file is more complicated then I waste much time instead of just Copy/paste path to it's dir, when opening it.
<nikolam> diogenes_, Did you get it now?
<a_dinosaur_> hey guys
<a_dinosaur_> I'm trying to figure out how to modify my touchpad settings, and setup a key to toggle it
<a_dinosaur_> looks like there's a lot of different ways des handle touchpad input though, and I'm not sure what xubuntu 18.04 is using, or how to check
<a_dinosaur_> if I can get the touchpad to behave like it did when I tried gnome shell/mate that would be sweet
<well_laid_lawn> a_dinosaur_:  try looking at   man synclient
<a_dinosaur_> so it's safe to say xubuntu is using synaptic?
<well_laid_lawn> all touchpad settings are fron synaptics
<well_laid_lawn> it's the interface
<a_dinosaur_> gotcha
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<a_dinosaur_> apparently some des are phasing syn out, or not using it at all, so I wasn't sure
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what a des is ...
<a_dinosaur_> my bad, I meant DEs as in Desktop Environments
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't come across an alternative to synaptics
<a_dinosaur_> apparently libinput is used by gnome and some derivs nowadays
<a_dinosaur_> that's just a guess from the bits of info I've seen around
<a_dinosaur_> truth be told it's been ages since I ran linux with a gui
<a_dinosaur_> aight so I'm trying synclient TouchpadOff=1
<a_dinosaur_> which doesn't seem to have any effect
<a_dinosaur_> when I run synclient -l it's correctly set to 1
<xubuntu41i> hey guys
<well_laid_lawn> a_dinosaur_:  try checking the X log to see if the synaptics driver is what's being used
<knome> xubuntu41i, hello
<a_dinosaur_> yeah just trying to figure that out now
<a_dinosaur_> fwiw most of the mouse settings in xfce4-settings don't actually change anything
<a_dinosaur_> so maybe it's using the wrong driver?
<a_dinosaur_> Looking thru the xorg logs, libinput is being used for pretty much everything except the touchpad
<a_dinosaur_> the touchpad is using synaptics
<a_dinosaur_> and it even says it's explicitly ignoring a libinput rule on the touchpad, because it's using a different driver
<a_dinosaur_> wonder why synaptic is ignoring settings then
<a_dinosaur_> actually, it's applying some libinput rules before synaptics is loaded
<a_dinosaur_> I'm gonna try some things that will require me to reboot
<a_dinosaur> I've tried removing synaptic, just to see what would happen
<a_dinosaur> and yeah it's using libinput for the touchpad now
<a_dinosaur> xfce4-mouse-settings seems to be the same old story
<a_dinosaur> swapping mouse buttons, reversing scroll direction all works. Adjusting accel and sensitiviy does nothing
<a_dinosaur> aight, so from what I'm gathering libinput is the so-called "way to the future"
<a_dinosaur> but the switch has broken a lot of configurators that expected just... plain xinput I guess?
<xubuntu18i> hello gus
<xubuntu18i> *guys
<knome> xubuntu18i, hello
<christalleras> Hey, I have dual monitor set up with a normal monitor and a Wacom Cintiq drawing display, and I have problems figuring how to turn off that the pen is controlling the cursor on two monitors. What do I do to make it so it only controls the cursor on the cintiq. Thanks in advance. :)
<christalleras> Please notify me if there comes an answer
<diogenes_> ?
<christalleras> to the question I asked before that Diogenes
<diogenes_> ppl come and go so once in a while u have to repeat it
<christalleras> Yeah
<Guy__> Anyone know how to get video thumbnails working?
<diogenes_> Guy__, what exactly? you got no thumnails?
<steve3245> Guy__, do you have the xubuntu-restricted-extras package installed already? (if you know)
<Guy__> A bunch of file types, mainly mkv, don’t have proper thumbnails. They’re green for whatever reason. I used to use a fix that involved changing the.
<Guy__> The .thumbnailer files, but I can’t get that to work as of 18.04
<Guy__> I’ll download that package now and report back
<diogenes_> i've found an mkv and thumbnail is ok
<steve3245> I'm on 16.04LTS.... system is up-to-date. Went to install something from the "software" application (gnome-software) and it just won't load at all....anyone have similar experiences?
<diogenes_> steve3245, yes it's not that great better try synaptic
<diogenes_> works as swiss knife
<steve3245> Yes I usually never use it unless i want to look up some big graphical application with lots of dependencies
<steve3245> it just won't open at all now.... i tried strace on it but i can't tell what it's trying to do
<Guy__> Well, it just boots to a black screen now. I’ve even tried reinstalling it twice and still nothing. Very strange as I never had problems with an AMD gpu on 17.10
<Guy__> Just booted after several minutes, took so long due to snapd.service, any ideas?
<diogenes_> Guy__, do you use snap?
<Guy__> It’s a fresh install, so no.
<diogenes_> sudo purge snap*
<Guy__> Thanks, I’ll,give it a go
<diogenes_> that the first thing i always do
<diogenes_> after fresh installation
#xubuntu 2018-07-03
<RUTT> Hello xubuntu friends!
<RUTT> I am trying to see if my parents can handle basic web browsing / word processing via xubuntu instead of buying a new pc with a new windows version every few years.
<RUTT> So hopefully I can send them here instead of them calling me for support
<RUTT> As you all seem to be a vocal bunch, I'm sure they will have no problem getting help and support here!
<krytarik> Yeeep!
<Spass> hopefully his parents will be more patient
<flocculant> depends where they learnt about patience ;)
<crocus-bcn> Bon dia des de Barcelona -- Good morning from Barcelona.
<fiet> Good Morning back to you, from about 2000 km north of you.
<xubuntu36w> I am preparing to upgrade to 18.04 but can't find instructions for how to create a bootable USB. Where are those instructions?
<diogenes_> xubuntu36w, upgrading doesn't require usb, re-installation requires it.
<xubuntu36w> I am preparing to re-install, yes. From what I have heard, it's better than upgrading.
<diogenes_> yes, absolutely
<diogenes_> then, download the iso, use etcher to write the iso to usb
<pmjdebruijn> sudo dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M :D
<pmjdebruijn> just be very very very careful in selecting /dev/sdX :D
<diogenes_> i'd advice new users to stay away from that
<diogenes_> only after they get more experienced
<xubuntu36w> Yes, OK. I'm not a new user.
<xubuntu36w> I seem to remember that it was necessary to set some boot parameters on the USB stick and therefore we had programs like unetbootin to handle that.
<xubuntu36w> Whatever the case is, I would expect to find a section of the Xubuntu documentation about this topic
<xubuntu36w> Nobody thinks along those lines here, I see. You're all computer geeks?
<pmjdebruijn> boot parameters?
<pmjdebruijn> unetbootin was never required
<pmjdebruijn> maybe you mean syslinux
<pmjdebruijn> that's only true if you want it on vfat or whatever
<diogenes_> A better thing to me is not to re-write the usb over and over again but just to make a multiboot one where you can store the isos and add grub menu entries for them, when a new iso comes out, you just delete the old one and replace with the new one, also you can keep as many different distros on the same skick as you want.
<diogenes_> s/skick/stick
<sadsagfjg> Hey all, I have problem after installing xubuntu, I cant install any program
<sadsagfjg> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhl18xmgXXsY
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, did you reboot?
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:  no :(
<diogenes_> then go ahead and reboot then come again
<sadsagfjg> ok man
<sadsagfjg> Now i rebooted but i have another error :/
<diogenes_> which is?
<sadsagfjg> after this command :
<sadsagfjg> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7PnxVx4Zh1
<sadsagfjg> I think my source link wrong
<sadsagfjg> :(
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, run this: sudo apt update
<diogenes_> after that run: sudo apt install vlc
<sadsagfjg> w8
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:  thanks man, Do you have a link for necesary command in GNU/Linux >
<sadsagfjg> ?
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, necessary for what?
<sadsagfjg> for normal life in GNU/Linux
<sadsagfjg> :)
<sadsagfjg> for example installing and some
<sadsagfjg> normal; work
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, this the the guide (linux bible) that you should start with: https://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:  oh wtf, Now i have again erro on end of installing
<diogenes_> which is?
<sadsagfjg> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8y5ngBXnsZ
<diogenes_> runŞ sudo apt update once again
<sadsagfjg> runŞ what?
<diogenes_> i mean run: sudo apt update
<diogenes_> again
<sadsagfjg> i did
<sadsagfjg> again
<diogenes_> same error?
<sadsagfjg> w8
<sadsagfjg> so setting up now
<sadsagfjg> now done thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> yw
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:  you installing with apitude or apt-get?
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, only apt install no aptitude or apt-get
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_: How?
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, you have to install/remove or doing other similar operations only with "apt" command, e.g apt install, apt remove, don't use neither aptitude nor apt-get.
<diogenes_> that will save you form troubles.
<sadsagfjg> why and how?
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, here: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/
<sadsagfjg> nicre
<xubuntu64w> hi. I've just installed xubuntu android-x86_64-7.1-r2. After Update  and restart are alle menu lines and diappeared
<xubuntu64w> all menues and shortcuts disappeared
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:  man which IDE is good for python in xubuntu?
<diogenes_> sadsagfjg, they are not specific for xubuntu, you could try eclipse, atom.
<diogenes_> Anjuta
<sadsagfjg> I want  good IDE for fast run
<sadsagfjg> for example if i press f5 the code is run
<sadsagfjg> :)
<sadsagfjg> diogenes_:
<sadsagfjg> which IDE is good for python in xubuntu?
<sadsagfjg> I want when i press some key for example f5 then my code run
#xubuntu 2018-07-04
<dreamon__> hello. want to use a gtk3 programm called tilix. but its having such a ugly big window upper frame where window title is standing. Is it possible to configure gtk3 design in xubuntu?
<diogenes_> dreamon__, gotta screenshot?
<dreamon__> diogenes_, http://pasteall.org/pic/66b280d20c0070597853024d6997b883
<dreamon__> normally I have a very little titlebar.
<diogenes_> dreamon__, oh, this is gnome-shell desing, they don't use native system decorations for windows
<diogenes_> dreamon__, you could try to look in dconf-editor, maybe you will be able to find some settings for that.
<dreamon__> are all gnome-shell design such ugly. cant I change this design to a different one.?
<Axzercion> yes, they're all that ugly. Remmina has it too nowadays
<dreamon__> Axzercion, remmina shows it normally, here.
<Axzercion> what version of remmina are you using?
<dreamon__> 1.2.0-rcgit-29
<Axzercion> I'm running 1.2.30.1, though I'm not sure when they changed the window title bar
<dreamon__> big titlebar I cannot understand. loosing so much space. in tilix I loose a important centimeter to press "OK" button ..so have to move the window up and down by pressing ALT
<Jedee2011> hello guys, can someone help out with a graphics question?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jedee2011> i'm currently on a AMD graphics card, and soon upgrading to my 4k intel card
<Jedee2011> how can i reset all the graphic stuff?
<pmjdebruijn> that a rather vague question
<pmjdebruijn> "reset all the graphics stuff"?
<pmjdebruijn> define graphics stuff
<pmjdebruijn> define all
<Jedee2011> sorry :) fairly new at this
<pmjdebruijn> no problem, just elaborate
<pmjdebruijn> did you install the amd blob driver?
<Jedee2011> all the workspaces, panel sizes
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
<Jedee2011> i'm on a 24 inch full hd monitor now, and getting a 32 inch omdel
<pmjdebruijn> probably just cleanup ~/.config/xfce
<Jedee2011> model*
<pmjdebruijn> it's just config files
<Jedee2011> ah !
<pmjdebruijn> they're human readable
<pmjdebruijn> so if you view them, you can a set of what you'll be resetting by removing them
<pmjdebruijn> i'd suggest always just moving them to another dir
<pmjdebruijn> so you can put them back if things go badly wrong
<Jedee2011> so copy the config file to a safe place, delete the current log in and out?
<Jedee2011> and reconfigure?
<pmjdebruijn> I would guess so
<pmjdebruijn> never did it myself
<Jedee2011> sorry a real noob here, first time ever to ask this
<pmjdebruijn> np
<pmjdebruijn> just have no personal experience doing this either
<Jedee2011> pmjdebruin feeling like a sukkel :D
<pmjdebruijn> I just know those are the relevant files
<Jedee2011> i've done a search on the web for this but very old results and getting into coding and the terminal, quite overwhelming for a noob
<Jedee2011> i've not have found a "restore from install" button
<Jedee2011> Xubuntu is great to work with :)
<pmjdebruijn> moving file from ~/.config/xfce4 should work
<pmjdebruijn> just browse around frist to get a feeling what's what
<Jedee2011> great ! thanks ! i've not known that it was just as simple, move the config file
<Jedee2011> :)
<Jedee2011> i'm Dutch and the word is i'm a sukkel  ( moron)
<Jedee2011> thanks all !
<Herve33> hi
<Guest30531> hi, i'm new in xubuntu an linux in general
<Guest30531> i'm traying to install npm but the terminal keep saying "change media: insert the disk lavel as  «Xubuntu 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20180426)» en la unidad «/media/cdrom/» y pulse [Enter]"
<diogenes_> Guest30531, have you installed xubuntu or you're using the live session?
<Guest30531> i installed it
<rhagu> Hi, I just installed xubuntu 18.04 on a macmini which was running lubuntu 16.04 prior to this. After the reinstall I have trouble to connect to my samba shares on a ubuntu 16.04 server. My iMac with OSX can still connect. smbclient gives me this output: "Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED"
<rhagu> In thunar I can access a different workgroup without a problem
<studio-user677> Hello! My Ubuntu Studio 16.04LTS try to start desktop and then freezes: Time in clock indicator stops running and grey desktop without wallpaper shows up. Mouse cursor is available and responsive but clicking is not. This happened after Software Update.
<studio-user677>  Can someone please try and help how to undo those software updates which I suspect broke something. I used program called "Software" and there was some part that stated that updates were available for "system stability, security and performance".
<studio-user677> I regret now for not using the synaptic package manager, which has never been a problem!
<diogenes_> studio-user677, run: cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> paste here the link you get
<studio-user677> diogenes_: How to run that command when there is no response from desktop? I have tried open the "terminal" (or what was it called?) with "ctrl+t" and "alt+t" and "ctrl+alt+t" but nothing happens. Everything is stuck. I'm now writing this from different operating system.
<diogenes_> studio-user677, try: ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4
<studio-user677> diogenes_: Ok. I must write down your instructions because I'm on multiboot and I have to reboot this machine to try it out.
<studio-user677> diogenes_: ...oh, and thank you.
<diogenes_> yw
<studio-user667> diogenes: Hi. I was here logged in with perhaps different user-name but I'm the one who got that ubuntu studio start up problem. Here is the link you asked
<diogenes_> ok
<studio-user667> diogenes_: http//termbin.com/c98nd
<studio-user667> diogenes_: http://termbin.com/c98nd
<diogenes_> ugh, quite a lot of updates, seems like even a system upgrade
<diogenes_> studio-user667, you could try to choose the advanced option when booting and try to boot a previous kernel
<studio-user667> diogenes_: Been there done that.
<diogenes_> one last try would be to boot again with ctrl+alt+f1 and run: mv $HOME/.config $HOME/.config.bak
<diogenes_> reboot again
<studio-user667> diogenes_: I wonder are these "snap" updates somehow conflicting. But anyway, I'll try what you suggested even I don't understand what all that means. I definitely should have invent a proper username here for starters.
<Johannes__> Hey
<Johannes97> May I ask for xubuntuspecific help if you have ever encountered the same problem?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Johannes97> I've encountered this problem the first time with Spotify. The software opens a playback-stream but on creation it is muted.
<Johannes97> Also if a new stream gets created alongside the already existing and manually unmuted stream of the software, the unmuted stream of the software will get muted again Later today I noticed that the videoplayer parole and VLC are also affected. Firefox and Teamspeak3 are not affected at all.
<Johannes97> related > https://i.imgur.com/4eYgQpVl.png
<Johannes97> Short version: "playback-streams are muted on creation with most software"
<diogenes_> Johannes97, try this: pkexec mousepad /etc/pulse/default.pa and cooment out this: #load-module module-role-cork
<diogenes_> reboot afterwards
<Johannes97_> It did work, thank you very much
<diogenes_> yw
#xubuntu 2018-07-05
<xubuntu49w> Hello :)
<xubuntu49w> I've actually only got one question, does Xubuntu allow for headsets to be plugged in and used?  I did not see a "Sound Settings" in the Settings menu and no audio through headphones.
<xubuntu49w> I do have a "Volume Control" and on Output Devices it shows I have headphones plugged in, volume is at 100% (no higher) and below that a line which looks like an audio level.
<xubuntu49w> ...and the audio level is moving...
<Spass> hello xubuntu49w, and the problem is that you still don't hear anything in your headphones? try clicking the top right button near that specific output device
<Spass> (without your headphones on, it may be loud...)
<xubuntu49w> I've tried the green check mark button and still nothing through headphones
<xubuntu49w> I tried all the button combinations on the "Output Devices" but still no success.
<xubuntu49w> Alrighty, I'll head back to my windows computer so I can get some work done.  Thank you for your time Spass :)
<Vadivelan> every time i any software installation ask password i want disable to ask password how to please help
<xubuntu67w> Hellp
<xubuntu67w> Hello
<xubuntu67w> I have installed Xubuntu 18.04 and it is perfect. Everything works perfect. But I ahve a problem, everything is blurry.
<xubuntu67w> The browser fonts the pdf fonts, everything.
<xubuntu67w> Is there any guide/settings I can check to make this work?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu67w, did it look normal while you were on USB?
<xubuntu67w> Actually I just installed it. Did not try, but it looked normal.
<xubuntu67w> The installing part
<cfhowlett> try settings > display > Identify displays
<xubuntu88i> Hi all, Do you guys familiar with metaqoutes platform or MT4 that is used in forex trading? Because a while ago I installed xubuntu 18.04. After the installation I installed WineHq so that the MT4 will run. But unfortunately it didn't work compare to Xubuntu 16.04 that I used in the previous. Is 18.04 is not stable yet? Thanks
<xubuntu37w> Hi all, Do you guys familiar with metaqoutes platform or MT4 that is used in forex trading? Because a while ago I installed xubuntu 18.04. After the installation I installed WineHq so that the MT4 will run. But unfortunately it didn't work compare to Xubuntu 16.04 that I used in the previous. Is 18.04 is not stable yet? Thanks
<alcides`> guys, I'm getting a problem with my video... I only get my display to show the login screen after a few minutes... I look the boot.log and I couldn't find anything wrong... I need help.
<diogenes_> alcides`, video? login screen?
<alcides`> diogenes_: yes, my screen still black for few minutes
<alcides`> when the system boot up
<diogenes_> and after few minutes what happens?
<alcides`> diogenes_: after few minutes and after press anykey it show the login screen
<diogenes_> alcides`, is it a fresh new install or you got this issue after installing something?
<alcides`> diogenes_: I dind't installed anything... I was using it with no issues until 2 days ago.
<diogenes_> then maybe you should do a full update and maybe your issue gets fixed
<alcides`> Already did.
<diogenes_> another try would be to make a new user and to boot directly to the user
<xubuntu57i> how turn linux off
<diogenes_> ?
<xubuntu57i> google how turn linux off with frying pan
<genii> sudo shutdown -h now
<knome> google remove trolls
<knome> (:
 * genii slides knome a fresh fruit smoothie
<knome> yum
<diogenes_> no need for sudo to shutdown
<n-iCe> hi
<knome> hello
<n-iCe> how you doing
<knome> stable on the chair
<n-iCe> that's good
<Spass> is there a simple way to make Bluetooth disabled on startup on 18.04? right now I need to disable it from the panel icon
<knome> if you don't need it at all, i'd look disabling it from the bios
<Spass> true, but what if I don't want to remove it "completely", I want it to be disabled at startup, ready to be enabled in any moment, from the tray icon
<knome> then i don't know, but i know it's a bit more complicated than that...
<Spass> I don't use BT all the time and I think disabling it would help my battery life a bit
<Spass> ok, will do that manually then
<diogenes_> Spass, maybe something like rmmod <bluetooth module> then modprobe <bluetooth module> when you need to activate it?
<knome> probably, though the devices are automatically in invisible state, so only paired devices can connect and if you use bt only sporadically...
<rud0lf> Spass: /etc/bluetooth/main.conf -> AutoEnable=false
<rud0lf> maybe this will help
<rud0lf> it's InitiallyPowered=false before ubuntu 17.10 version
<Spass> rud0lf, will try it right now
<rud0lf> it should be in [Policy] section
<Spass> brb
<Spass> nope, still enabled at startup, but never mind, I'll leave it that way
<rud0lf> Spass: are you polish by any chance?
<rud0lf> just wondering
<Spass> yes, yes I am
<rud0lf> :)
<rud0lf> greetings for a compatriot
<Spass> so you're saying that my accent is so strong?
<Spass> greetings
<Spass> ;)
<rud0lf> Spass [~malysps@
<rud0lf> "maly" brought my attention
<Spass> yeah, Mały is my "IRL nickname"
#xubuntu 2018-07-06
<gasull> Where can I find a Xubuntu installation ISO image for a non-graphical installation?
<Unit193> gasull: We don't have alternate installers, best you can do is use the mini and select the Xubuntu task.
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gasull> Unit193: thanks
#xubuntu 2018-07-07
<xubuntu16w> Hi i havr a prob when xubuntu normally start i see the icons very large, and when i try to change settings i can t. I try to restore an old configuration and it work normally, but when i start it normally again it work not good. Wht i have to do to restore permanently the oldone? Thanks
<xubuntu16w> Oi??
<xubuntu16w> None in the room he can help me?
<diogenes_> xubuntu16w, ?
<xubuntu89w> hi
<xubuntu89w> hi
<xubuntu89w> i need some help
<willie> How do I update from 16.04.4 to 18.04? Neither Software Updater nor sudo apt dist-upgrade do anything
<diogenes_> add -d to the end
<willie> Same result with -d: dalebert@dalebert-L15WB:~$ sudo apt dist-upgrade -d Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. dalebert@dalebert-L15WB:~$ sudo apt dist-upgrade -d
<diogenes_> i'd better go for re-installation
<diogenes_> much better
<mrkramps> do-release-upgrade
<willie> Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.
<nomenon> lol
<xubuntu88d> Hello. I'm in Xubuntu. I have installed CUDA 9-0 and when reboot I got a black screen. I have entered in protected mode and I'm trying to get rif of nvidia driver. I cannot install noting because apt install stacks with this message: "You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  cuda-drivers : Depends: nvidia-396 (>= 396.26) but it is not going to be installed"
<xubuntu88d> Someone have any suggestion? If I try to "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia" the same message appear
<nomenon> try apt --fix-broken install
<xubuntu88d> Thank for answering. I got this: "Unpacking nvidia-396 (396.26-0ubuntu1) ... dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-396_396.26-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules', which is also in package nvidia-kernel-common-390 390.67-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1 dpkg-deb: error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/c
<mrkramps> xubuntu88d, you have to force overwriting this file
<mrkramps> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-396_396.26-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<mrkramps> followed by: sudo apt-get install -f
<xubuntu88d> thank you. I will force the overwrite
<xubuntu88d> mrkramps, I got some warning, but everthing went well with the overwriting.
<mrkramps> xubuntu88d, good … package manager should be back working
<xubuntu88d> Yes, yes, I just tried to install synaptic and it worked fine. I will reboot and hope I can enter the normal mode again. Thank you very much, mrkramps
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<xubuntu88d> mrkramps, I have entered normally to Xubuntu! With the commands you gave me, the packages manager was able this time to install drivers correclty. Thank again. It wasmy first time in this IRC, following the Xubuntu Help suggestion. Honesltly I was a bit frustated after one day of installations going fine. Thanks
<mrkramps> no problem
#xubuntu 2018-07-08
<Mead> Hello,  trying to get my dual monitors set up correctly with xubuntu. My main display hooks up via VGA and the second I'm trying to configure is a HDMI.  In "displays" when I position the screens as they are on my desk, the taskbar and icons seem to always end up on the secondary display instead of the primary.
<guiverc> Mead, have you seleted 'primary display' on the monitor you want.  myself, I just setup my monitors as I have them, hit primary on my wanted monitor, then moved the panels as I wanted them (adding new, removing unwanted etc)
<Mead> I have selected primary display, but the secondary display to the left of my primary keeps getting the taskbar and desktop icons moved to it.
<guiverc> do you keep the same setup Mead ?   (and which Ubuntu version)
<guiverc> keep the same setup, meaning do you move monitors around (laptop like use)
<Mead> well, my lab setup is sorta complicated, the monitor I am extending to is shared with three different systems.  So I switch between inputs to often.  Xubuntu needs to have the other display as primary with the taskbar and desktop icons.
<guiverc> understood; i too share monitors; but i've learnt what config works for me.  i don't know enought to help with your suggestion, but can comment that maybe adding extra panels (having one [hidden] on each monitor) may be a work around till you find someone capable of helping more?  if you don't like what you add, you can easily remove later...
<guiverc> (sorry for my lack of clarity)
<Mead> extra panels?
<guiverc> right click on a panel, panel prefs then a window opens, you can + to add a panel, - to remove or change.... :)
<Mead> ... what do you mean by panel?
<krytarik> What you call "taskbar"
<guiverc> when you hit + (add panel near top of panel panel pref), and empty panel is opened...  move to where you want, then add what you need... panel means what you called taskbar I think
<Mead> ah, got it
<Mead> any way to clone a panel?
<guiverc> i just re-create; it takes little time anyway & usually it cleans a few items I don't really need :)
<Mead> well, when you were just using the default without any customizations yes it does take some time.
<nomenon> yes
<nomenon> open /.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml   copy paste
<guiverc> thanks nomenon :)
<nomenon> there clearly labeled sections panel 0 or whatever
<Mead> ok pretend I'm a nub trying to learn through experince,  opening up that /.config/whatever I do that with a text editor of some sort?
<nomenon> mousepad
<nomenon> nano in cli
<Mead> ok, and the /.conf  is that not a hidden directory?
<nomenon> that said i do not work here >:D
<nomenon> yes
<nomenon> its where your applications keep there config files
<Mead> is that the full path? or is /.conf in another directory?
<nomenon> its in /user/youruser/
<nomenon> er
<nomenon> rather /home/youruser
<nomenon> ./home/YOU/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<Mead> you should work here, you are doing a great job helping me
<nomenon> I would make a copy of anything you touch in there before you save an edited version
<Mead> ok, so I don't see a file named xfce-perchannel-xml
<guiverc> xfce-perchannle-xml is the final directory; xfce4-panel.xml in that directory is panels (as I followed nomenon)
<Mead> ah
<nomenon> yes
<nomenon> sorry
<nomenon> I am a bit jumbled sometimes :>
<Mead> hey don't apologise, I'm the dos/windows guy trying to "do" linux
<nomenon> it is much nicer
<nomenon> one way or another you can bend it to your will >:D
<nomenon> virtualbox is amazing for testing or playing
<Mead> I'm gonna be nice and not tell you what I think about linux after cutting my teeth with DOS in the 1980.
<guiverc> Mead, linux is the modern day unix; which pre-dates dos, or its cp/m forebears.. xml itself dates back to ~1973 as I recall
<Mead> Unix is still a thing.
<guiverc> yep - you're using a unix-like system (you have to pay $s to call yourself unix; apple OSX is unix-like too but paid $s so they can call it unix!); BSD really is unix. (my opinion anyway)
<nomenon> guiverc,  Mac OS X is based on BSD UNIX, which is open source. Apple releases its open source fork of BSD as the Darwin operating system. The XNU kernel that Apple uses is its variant of the Mach kernel, which is an implementation of UNIX.
<guiverc> thanks nomenon - apple (& msft) use bsd heaps due to licensing  (& not the unix)
<Mead> microsoft's unix distro was the most widely used before they sold it off to focus on NT
<xubuntu32w> Hi
<xubuntu32w> Hi
<diogenes_> рш
<diogenes_> i mean hi
<Krock> Hello everyone. I'm having the issue that suspend only works every 2nd time. This applies to the "Shut down, Restart, Suspend" dialogue and the power management settings in the same way
<Krock> My questions is: how would I get more information from my system about such an issue?
<Krock> System: 18.04, Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.15.0-23-generic, CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q6700 @ 4x 2.667GHz
<Krock> After the failed suspend mode, the display has a 800x600 resolution (or lower) at the signup screen.
<diogenes_> Krock, nvidia proprietary driver?
<Krock> exactly.
<diogenes_> try with nouveau
<diogenes_> nvidia afaik doesn't have early kms
<Krock> kms = ?
<diogenes_> i mean the driver doesn't load early during the boot process but only after login
<diogenes_> nouveau should work better
<Krock> it loads before login when the system is shut down and started from new
<Krock> trying nouveau. may disconnect.
<diogenes_> maybe try disabling secure boot and fast start if they're available
<diogenes_> also yes, nouveau try
<Krock> diogenes_: 640x480 px now. It doesn't detect the GPU: :D
<diogenes_> what you did?
<Krock> switched to the nouveau driver in the system settings
<diogenes_> what is the output of: sudo lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<Krock> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G80GL [Quadro FX 4600] [10de:019e] (rev a2)
<diogenes_> and
<Krock> Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<diogenes_> and
<diogenes_> is there kernel driver in use?
<Krock> http://paste.debian.net/plain/1032859
<diogenes_> i see, not that great news, afaik nvidia quadro series doesn't have the best support with nouveau
<Krock> I tried it the last time about six months ago when the proprietary driver broke - and it worked quite well apart frmo performance issues
<diogenes_> but is it at least sleeping fine now?
<diogenes_> with nouveau?
<diogenes_> but i think even nouveau is not working fine now
<Krock> Okay. After long testing I can only tell that nouveau has the same issue plus: after the 2nd suspend the graphics card fan just kept spinning, no response from anything else
<Krock> "same issue" = failed suspend
<Krock> I guess I'll just accept this annoying bit and keep double-suspending then
<diogenes_> what about other distro to try or at least try live session from a bootable usb
<Krock> will try later on, thanks for the support.
#xubuntu 2019-07-01
<tibyke> moin
<tibyke> what's the proper way to fix if an app is not in the taskswitcher on xubuntu? (its *slack* btw)
<brainwash> tibyke: bug 1827302
<ubottu> bug 1827302 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "18.10 → 19.04 Alt-Tab cycling no longer includes Slack window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827302
<tibyke> thx!
<tibyke> okay, that xprop did the trick... the ugly icon is not that annoying :)
<xubuntu16w> "System program problem detected" dialog at boot in xubuntu 18.04 -- any hints? I have started grinding through the irc logs, but that's a lot of data, and I don't see a good way to search.
<Spass> xubuntu16w, check the recently created files in the /var/crash folder, the file name should give you a hint on what's causing problems
<Spass> and if that dialog keeps showing, in my case deleting those files helped (you must do it as root, you can copy those files before if you're worried about breaking stuff)
<Mendeman> Hi! ubuntu 18.04.2 Has a minimum installation option?
<Mendeman> Xubuntu''''
<Mendeman> sorry
<Spass> hello Mendeman, nope, not in the installer
#xubuntu 2019-07-02
<sloshy> hey can someone tell the devs to not include menulibre and have alacarte instead
<sloshy> menulibre destroys menus
<sloshy> and its really annoying and people shouldnt use it
<horriblemuck> Hello world. Just installed xubuntu, seems nice. Thanks for all the hard work.
<appa> When I try to install the AMD Radeon drivers for my card it apparently leaves me with no drivers, any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> appa: Show the channel the card info ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' - in a pastebin site; and the command(s) you ran to install the AMD driver.
<appa> https://paste in.com/ZimXSj22
<Bashing-om> appa: I can not complete that link .. re-do please .
<appa> The AMD installer runs, I reboot and video goes super slow and lspci -nnk shows no drivers
<appa> Sorry my web access went down so I'm thumbing it on my phone
<appa> https://pastebin.com/ZimXSj22
<Bashing-om> appa: appa :) checking what the reecommended driver is.
<Bashing-om> appa: Confirmed that the amdgpu driver (loaded) is correct. That driver is in the linux kernel. So, what commands did you run to try and change the driver ? see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<appa> the open source drivers work pretty well, but for a game I'm trying to use the vedor drivers with vulkan
<appa> I downloaded the file from https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-400-series/radeon-rx-400-series/radeon-rx-460
<appa> and ran the included install script
<appa> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-635
<Bashing-om> appa: reading :)
<Bashing-om> appa: What release are you running ?
<appa> 18.04
<appa> Linux borg 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 10:55:24 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<appa> 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 10:55:24 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<appa> 4.15.0-54-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 24 10:55:24 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<appa> not sure if that helps
<appa> 	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<appa> lsb_release -a --> 18.04.2 LTS
<appa> Normally if I can connect the dots like this everything works out well... but I'm wondering if I need to disable the amdgpu drivers before I start
<Bashing-om> appa: Houston, we have a problem. The link you referenced is for " Version 17.40 for Ubuntu 16.04.3 ". Now I am no longer up on AMD drivers, Maybe wait a bit here for someone else to guide on removing the driver that you installed ?
<appa> did I link an older one?
<appa> the amd.com one was old instructions for installing their packages, but it doesn't look like the process has changed much
<appa> But thanks for the help I'll keep beating on it
<Bashing-om> appa: I be here for the long haul :) At this point might consider purging the Pro driver and see what we can find for the bionic release. ' amdgpu-pro-uninstall ' .
<Bashing-om> appa: Be aware that the kernel has gone through lots of changes since the 16.04 release.
<appa> are the opensource and amd drivers the same thing? or at least nearly?
<Bashing-om> appa: the opensource driver is provided/supported by AMD - andgpu. Now on top of that one can overlay PRO -in supported hardware - that is proprietary.
<appa> Yes that makes more sense now
<appa> I wonder if I need to upgrade the FOSS amdgpu before I apply the PRO
<appa> Nope, that caused the freakout
<Bashing-om> appa: Think'n - for now see ' apt show mesa-vulkan-drivers ' . Is this what you have in mind ?
<appa> I think so, I haven't heard of it before but Lutris wants it and I figured it couldn't hurt to try
<appa> Recovering my system now...
<Bashing-om> appa: Never hurts - much - to try .. this is ubuntu -- break it and we get to keep the pieces to put it back together :P
<appa> Reinstall takes a couple minutes ;)
<appa> I broke lightdm...
<Bashing-om> appa: And I found AMD's driver page for 18.04 .. which way do you want to go ?
<appa> What page is that?
<Bashing-om> appa: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-40 . Bote a much later driver version :)
<Bashing-om> bote/Note*
<appa> Gotta fix my desktop first
<Bashing-om> appa: :D 1st things first.
<appa> Not sure what goes first here...
<appa> Lightdm is failing to start after mucking with video
<Bashing-om> appa: what DE do you have ? Maybe a sledge hammer approach to the desk top re-install ?
<appa> Yeah, I'd be done by now if I hadn't tried to be heroic
<Bashing-om> appa: And a broken graphic's driver can have that ^^ effect :(
<appa> So goal now, get vulkan without the PRO overlay
<Bashing-om> appa: doable :) As I have noted "FWIW, you shouldn't need to install the "pro" drivers for vulkan support." .
<Bashing-om> appa: We get back to a stable DE .. I have the needed commands to install Vulkan :)
<appa> I found that too, I'm back up, got the vulkan, reinstalling wine
<appa> I can't stress how handy apt-cacher-ng is for reinstalling
<Bashing-om> appa: In the end - only as good as the tools you use :P
<Unit193> appa: Also if one uses live-build, and pbuilder is pretty great to hook into it as well. ;)
<appa> I'll have to check it out
<Unit193> Heh, they're only interesting if you need 'em.  The one is for building ISOs, the other for Debian packages in a clean chroot.
<friendlyGoat> does anyone know why my KMS i think its called, isnt working after an update?
<friendlyGoat> when i boot my computer the boot screen is just normal text saying Xubuntu instead of the normal splash screen but its the normal boot screen when i shut down.
<friendlyGoat> i have no idea what caused this or why but it started after an update
<bodiccea> Not sure it is right channel. Just tried to play some midi files. So I installed Musescore and Rosegarden.  First one makes noise, no sound output from second one. Probably a config issue. Any idea ?
<gnrp> bodiccea: I guess in a sound-specific linux channel you are better off
<gnrp> Sound is a peculiar topic in linux
<bodiccea> However, these are xubuntu packages. Therefore supposed to work out of the box :)
<friendlyGoat> anyone here know about plymouth and adjusting the kernel mode setting? i cant fix an issue that started with an update a while back. my boot-up splash screen is super simple and just normal text instead of what its supposed to be but when im shutting down the splash screen is normal. i tried something to fix it before which didnt work, i then tried reinstalling plymouth which resulted in me having to reinstall my gui for some
<friendlyGoat> ason and still my splash screen isnt working how it used to.
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: What gpu do you have?
<friendlyGoat> gnrp: https://pastebin.com/7E1Jq8z5 heres the response from lspci | grep VGA
<friendlyGoat> im gonna rest for now but when you get back or if anyone else sees this please ping me or dm me if ya got any help for the thing i mentioned earlier @gnrp
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: Aah, ok. I guess I cannot help, then. I have this problem sometimes for my nvidia computer when the driver refuses to build for the new kernel
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: But the regular splash screen would work for plymouth?
<diogenes_> friendlyGoat, i bet it will work fine with nouveau.
<gnrp> diogenes_: He has an Intel card. I just said I thought it might be related to my nvidia problems
<gnrp> I unfortunately cannot use nouveau, though
<diogenes_> gnrp, why you cannot?
<gnrp> diogenes_: cuda support
<friendlyGoat> gnrp, im looking into noveau now, im on their site in the installation guide
#xubuntu 2019-07-03
<draconicice> anybody around?
<draconicice> how can i change power button functions
<draconicice> on xubuntu
<diogenes_> draconicice, http://i.imgur.com/TxNJHAP.png
<draconicice> ah
<draconicice> well i been there
<draconicice> xfce power manager
<diogenes_> right
<draconicice> i actually want to have the power button on push be used to shut off and blank displays
<draconicice> perhaps ah otkey is better?
<draconicice> but i wouldn't know what command to run
<draconicice> to do this
<diogenes_> yes shortcuts or hotkeys is the way to go.
<draconicice> diogenes_:
<draconicice> problem is
<draconicice> when i run xset dpms force off
<draconicice> one of my 2 monitors shuts off fine
<draconicice> the other continues to display "Check video cable"
<draconicice> whereas when the monitors are shutoff via xfce power manager settings, they shut off normally
<diogenes_> then ask in #xfce what is the command that xfce4-power-manager send in order to shut off the displays.
<pirog> hi
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: You have an Intel GPU, nouveau doesn't do anything?
<friendlyGoat> gnrp: i gotta install it, i accidentally procrastinated a bit but i might need help with it due to it not having a release for 19.04
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: nouveau is a driver for Nvidia GPUs, but yours is Intel. nouveau won't do anything
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: I would rather check the regular things first. E.g., does a regular splash screen work with plymouth?
<friendlyGoat> oh oops sorry i misinterpreted your message about nouveau earlier today, sorry i was exhausted as hell @gnrp
<friendlyGoat> i had a regular splash screen but now its super simple after an update. my splash is normal when turning my computer off but its super simple when im boot up
<gnrp> hehe
<gnrp> aaah, ok, now I get it. I thought you would have installed your own one
<gnrp> what is your kernel parameters when booting?
<gnrp> I mean, your grub command line
<gnrp> maybe put your /boot/grub/grub.cfg on pastebin
<friendlyGoat> didnt see this, i'll get right on it
<friendlyGoat> https://pastebin.com/EvzFpTEz @gnrp
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: What does the splash screen at the moment look like? Can you take a photo with a phoen or so?
<gnrp> does the file /boot/grub/leopard.jpeg exist?
<gnrp> oh, and did you check out /boot/grub/gfxblacklist.txt ?
<friendlyGoat> @gnrp the grub menu exists and is the default mac wallpaper from 2006 but once i start xubuntu itself instead of the normal splash screen that says XUBUNTU in nice big letters i just get it in plain text with little squares under it
<friendlyGoat> any ideas?
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: I don't really know what you mean with that
<gnrp> Does the file /boot/grub/leopard.jpeg exist for you?
<friendlyGoat> pardon, sorry for describing it badly
<friendlyGoat> yes it does.
<friendlyGoat> thats my background on the boot menu when im choosing which os to enter.
<friendlyGoat> @gnrp (forgot to notify you)
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: Could it be that your GPU is blacklisted in /boot/grub/gfxblacklist.txt ?
<friendlyGoat> i used cat to view that, where would i see my gpu? i just see strings of numbers and letters with a * next to them @gnrp
<appa> I have an https://genesi.company/products/smartbook that is very unsupported these days.    I'd like to learn what I'd need to keep it going with a modern xubuntu or maybe debian
<appa> I figure it would include building kernels and such
<CorvetteZR1> looks like just a regular arm device.  just installed armhf debian/ubuntu and away you go
<CorvetteZR1> no kernel compiling needed
<CorvetteZR1> appa: download it from here: https://ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<CorvetteZR1> don't worry about the server label, it's fine.  just minimal install
<CorvetteZR1> once you get that installed and have a shell, you can run 'apt-get install xfce' as root and should be all set
<appa> Thanks I will try that
<appa> I hope it's that easy
<appa> I'm comfortable adding whatever I need later
<appa> Looks like he's gone
<appa> so I'm not sure if it's going to work that easy
<appa> I'm working out what to do with this: https://github.com/genesi/linux-legacy/
#xubuntu 2019-07-04
<xubuntu30w> hi
<xubuntu30w> using 18.04 here and was wondering if there is any way to remove the desktop grid that prevent me from placing the icons anywhere I want.
<appa> is there a reason I wouldn't be able to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 (and eventually up to 18.04?)
<appa> trying to salvage this efika
<guiverc> appa, Xubuntu 12.04 LTS had 3 (flavor, 5 years is main Ubuntu) years of supported life; it's release-upgrade tools ceased working shortly after EOL due to location of repos changing b/c of EOL status  - you can re-install using something-else (no format) which is what I'd likely do, otherwise release-upgrade during supported life.
<Unit193> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<appa> thanks I've got the EoL updates for precise, but the do-release-upgrade doesn't use EoL for Trusty (14.04)
<appa> EOL  Upgrades seems to be about software upgrades not Ubuntu upgrades, or am I misinterpreting?
<appa> https://superuser.com/questions/1287000/do-release-upgrade-not-using-old-releases-when-upgrading-from-ubuntu-10-04-to-12
<appa> I'm trying to spoof the /etc/hosts to use old-release instead of archive.ubuntu
<guiverc> 14.04 is EOL too
<appa> yeah I'm working to pivot up to 18.04
<appa> it's an old but loved system I'm trying to keep alive
<guiverc> appa, fyi:  when you enter room it mentions https://xubuntu.org/releases for supported releases which are on-topic here, yes I've upgraded an eol release before but it was a pain thus I've avoided it since, so don't expect much help here sorry because it's off-topic to room
<appa> fair enough, I'm learning as I go, figured there wasn't many places to ask, but I've gotten some goo ideas
<pragomer> hi. what is the best way to assign specific programs to specific workspaces?
<xubuntu55w> hello....newbie question. i am trying to download the iso file from the mirror websites. How to find out which iso file is the right one for my system please?
<xubuntu55w> thsnks in advance
<diogenes_> xubuntu55w, what do you mean the right for your system?
<xubuntu55w> there are many iso files in the mirror webpage
<diogenes_> and what are you pc specs? (cpu/gpu how old is your pc)
<xubuntu55w> 3 years old, intel i7-6500, 64 bit, 8 GB RAM
<diogenes_> then  xubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<xubuntu55w> thank you sir. appreciate it. i am assuming 'amd64' has nothing to do with amd processor
<diogenes_> of course not, it just means 64 bit system.
<xubuntu55w> thanks again
<diogenes_> it's called amd because amd was the first to implement this 64 bit technology and you're welcome.
<Alabalistic> very strange problem, I left my laptop on for the night only with Hexchar running, and now all the 8 gigs of ram was full and some swap as well.
<xubuntu30w> what's the code for moving title window up and down in 'themerc' found in xfwm4 folder when editing a theme ?
<xubuntu30w> there is *title_horizontal_offset=0*
<xubuntu30w> tried *title_vertical_offset* and did not work
<xubuntu30w> nevermind I found it
<appa> CorvetteZR1: There is something different about this hardware and how it boots (or different in what I don't understand)  I've been trying to upgrade out of EOL 12.04 but I haven't figured that out yet.  I did notice it's trying to use armel not armhf.
<CorvetteZR1> ah, i see.  did you ask someone in #ubuntu or #debian?  maybe someone there can suggest something
<appa> I'll check it out, I wanted to say thanks before.  I'm learning a lot about the mechanics I never fully understood before
<xubuntu24w> Hola alguien sabe de xubuntu?
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kumool> xubuntu24w: si
<CorvetteZR1> da
<Kumool> xubuntu24w: cual es tu pregunta?
<Kumool> hello diogenes_!
<diogenes_> hi Kumool
<xubuntu24w> Hola!!   Trate hace poco mas de un mes de pasar de 18:10 y 19:04, y luego de terminar no booteo
<Kumool> joins in the nick of time to help xubuntu24w, even if its just redirection, like some sort of superhero
<xubuntu24w> Tuve que reintalar el 19:04 y actualizar al 19:10 y ahi me quede
<xubuntu24w> Nunca me había pasado eso con una dist ubuntu
<xubuntu24w> Ahora no me atrevó a reintentralo
<Kumool> xubuntu24w: primero, entra a #ubuntu-es, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Kumool> xubuntu24w: hay mas gente española ahi, si acaso no te pueda ayudar, alguien mas te ayuda
<xubuntu24w> Gracias
<Kumool> xubuntu24w: por el momento, no e intentado dar el upgrade a 19.04, pero si mantienes la particion de /home separada, puedes reinstalar xubuntu como si nada
<Kumool> tendras que reinstalarlo todo, pero no debes temerle a hacer reinstalaciones
<Kumool> xubuntu24w: porque siempre tendras tus datos :)
<ScissorLiftFox> I'm in 18.04.2lt i386 right now, trying to burn an iso with xfburn
<Guest45> Hi just demonstrating irc for a video don't mind me
<ScissorLiftFox> but it always returned the error "Failure: Cannot reserve track of 1475260416 bytes" and ejects the media
#xubuntu 2019-07-05
<the-erm> Hi, I'm having a problem with xfce ... not sure if this is the right channel but here it goes.  https://pastebin.com/L262SvzK
<the-erm> The screen flickers & and I get kicked back to lightdm.
<the-erm> I had the same problem the other day, moved .config and was then able to log in.
<the-erm> If I'm reading this right it's trying display :1.1 and then :1.3 but I'm using ... 0:0 - I think.
<GridCube> the-erm: try renaming .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files from your ~/
<GridCube> and relog
<the-erm> ok I'll try that.
<the-erm> I had to create a 2nd account just to get in here.  So I have to log out.
<the-erm> brb
<GridCube> you can do that from a tty :P just mv oldfile newfile and they would rename
<the-erm> Yes however in order to test I have to log out of this X session.
<GridCube> yes, but a tty doesn need x
<the-erm> Unless you know the command off the top of you head that'd start a 2nd Xfce on a different display.
<the-erm> Well this is odd.  I managed to log back in, but I had to unplug my monitors to pull it off.
<the-erm> Very odd.
<the-erm> At any rate thanks for your help.
<the-erm> Have a pleasant day.
<the-erm> I'll have to play around with this and figure out which monitor is giving me grief.
<xubuntu64w> Hi all.  I installed xubuntu 18.04 and all works but num lock auto comes on.  anyway to turn off?
<Kumool> xubuntu64w: maybe Settings > keyboard > restore numlock state
<Kumool> xubuntu64w: if its not that, then its fiddling with the console
<xubuntu64w> Kumool, thanks, will try numlock state..
<Unit193> Kumool: Starting with 18.04, Xubuntu ships numlockx so removing that or disabling it in /etc/default/numlockx *should* turn it off.
<Unit193> numlockx is supposed to be smart enough to know whether you're using a laptop or desktop, according to laptop-detect.
<Spass> unless your "fancy" Logitech mouse (G700) is presented/detected as an external keyboard and the numlockx thinks it's a good idea to enable NumLock :) that was my corner case
<Unit193> Wow, well that's quite the odd quirk Spass!
<Spass> yeah, and I think it was you who helped me diagnose that issue then
<Spass> some commands showed that this mouse is presenting itself as a keyboard
<Spass> or "mouse + keyboard" as one device, sort of
<brainwash> a webcam can too
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12694
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12694 in Keyboard Settings "Num lock state changes when UVC webcam is plugged in." [Normal,New]
<Wayward_Vagabond> Xubuntu isn't detecting my display correctly due to a KVM switch. Is there a way to force it to output the montior's native resolution?
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's at 640x480 73Hz, it should be 1280x1024 76Hz
#xubuntu 2019-07-06
<tomf> I installed xubuntu on this old XPS 16 with an ATI Radeon HD 3670 and the fans are running at full speed, despite the temps being normal. Where should I look first to fix this?
<well_laid_lawn> tomf:  does it happen with the propriety driver ?
<well_laid_lawn> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<tomf> I haven't installed that yet. It said it had dependencies -- but then another forum post mentioned that the props weren't supported. I figured I'd ask before moving ahead with that, just in case
<tomf> thanks, well_laid_lawn -- I'll give it a swing
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu41w> Hi all, I'm using Xubuntu 18.04 with Staging PPA and currently I cannot login. Some applications crashed, according to /var/crash. Earlier today quite a lot packages were upgraded. Before that login was OK (although I had occasional xfwm or panel crashes, but that didn't impact the functionality). Do you have any idea how I could fix it, or where I
<xubuntu41w>  could start troubleshooting?
<brainwash> xubuntu41w: check ~/.xsession-errors
<brainwash> xubuntu41w: just to clarify: you cannot login or the desktop cannot be loaded?
<xubuntu41w> I can login on the tty1 etc. but the desktop is not loaded. ~/.xsession-errors has some warnings and also critical, but those are from my current session (I installed openbox to get an Desktop)
<brainwash> ~/.xsession-errors.old for previous session
<xubuntu41w> the .crash-files are from xfwm, xfce4-session and Xorg. According to the timestamps Xorg crashed first, then xfwm and xfce4-session later. In .xsession-errors.old ther's some more lines, but I think there also from a later login:
<xubuntu41w> (nm-applet:12368): Gtk-WARNING **: 18:02:32.651: Can't set a parent on widget which has a parent(0x7ffcfe6eab50) Warning: The X11 connection broke (error 1). Did the X11 server die?Gdk-Message: 18:02:41.205: light-locker: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.Gdk-Message: 18:02:41.207: update-notifier: Fatal IO error 1
<xubuntu41w> 1 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<xubuntu41w> I could try to login to Xubuntu again and check xsession-errors
<xubuntu41w> let me check ...
<xubuntu41w> oh yeah, there's a lot: https://pastebin.com/rNSN9TPE
<brainwash> ICE I/O Error
<xubuntu41w> what about https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107117
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 107117 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "mesa-18.1: regression with TFP on intel with modesettings and glamor acceleration" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<xubuntu41w> xfwm4: ../src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965/intel_mipmap_tree.c:1285: intel_miptree_match_image: Assertion `image->TexObject->Target == mt->target' failed.
<xubuntu41w> today and Mesa upgrade to 18.1 was coming via ubuntu-updates
<brainwash> sadly, no clue
<brainwash> it does not appear that this prevents xfwm4 from working
<brainwash> you could disable the compositor and check again
<brainwash> xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/use_compositing -s false
<xubuntu41w> ok. i will try that. what would the ICE I/O error mean?
<brainwash> the ICE error could be related to .Xauthority not being owned by your user I think
<brainwash> but you are able to login to a different DE/WM
<xubuntu41w> (and the mesa-upgrade was from 18.
<xubuntu41w> (and the mesa-upgrade was to 19.0.2). yes, I can login to openbox
<brainwash> regular update or PPA also?
<xubuntu41w> i have some PPAs: Xubuntu Staging, Mongodb and Unifi. But I guess they are unrelated. I will now try disabling the compositor and maybe also using Oibaf-PPA to get another Mesa version
<brainwash> downgrading packages should be possible via "sudo apt install <package>=<version_string>"
<brainwash> "apt policy <package>" for a list of available versions
<xubuntu41w> ah, ok. that's maybe better than upgrading to Oibaf
<brainwash> this may be tricky though if a package relies on various dependencies which may need to be downgraded also
<brainwash> ppa-purge can uninstall all packages from a PPA
<brainwash> and restore the original ones
<brainwash> ideally at least :)
<xubuntu41w> hmmm, ok. thanks for tips. I will try some things and come back. thanks!
<xubuntu41w> great, disabling the compositor worked!
<brainwash> so, a problem with mesa most likely
<brainwash> compositor tries to use opengl by default
<xubuntu41w> would a bug report be useful?
<brainwash> xubuntu41w: other than the linked one?
<brainwash> (which I did not actually read)
<xubuntu41w> the linked one is for Mesa 18.1 and was fixed. Would be interesting if anybody else with Bionic and Xubuntu Staging PPA has the same issue
<xubuntu41w> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1835622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1835622 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Cannot start desktop session with compositor enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Heiner1> Hello
<Heiner1> Maybe someone may help me
<Heiner1> I would like to upgrade xubuntu from 16.04 lts to the newest lts (I guess it's 18.04), therefore I found this description for ubuntu:
<Heiner1> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<Heiner1> Is it possible to follow the same steps for xubuntu? Or would I have after following these steps an ubuntu-system (and no xubuntu) on my machine?
<Heiner1> So could someone help me with that?
<brainwash> Heiner1: should work for xubuntu too
<brainwash> xubuntu is ubuntu after all
<brainwash> xubuntu41w: I suggest that you open a report on the Xfce bug tracker also https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<brainwash> xubuntu41w: that way the xfwm4 dev can look into your issue
<xubuntu41w> brainwash: ok, i will do that. thanks for your help!
<brainwash> you're welcome
<Heiner1> Ah, thank you very much, brainwash. I just wondered, because after putting "sudo do-release-upgrade" to the console, it says it has to download 3.174 MB, 712 new packages are going to be installed. Well I know it depends on what is installed on my system right now (which seems to me not soo much more than the standard XUbuntu-Version), but it seemed to me quit a lot. Well, but if I will have xubuntu after all on my system I will tr
<brainwash> >712 new packages
<brainwash> quite a big number
<Heiner1> Ok, thank you, bye!
<tomf> when running sensors, if the machine pauses for a second, is that related to a bios issue?
<tomreyn> tomf: the "sensors" CLI from lm-sensors? anything in dmesg when you do?
<tomf> CLI
<tomf> one sec. checking dmesg
<tomf> nothing new in dmesg
<tomreyn> tomf: then ... it might be a hardware or firmware or driver issue, or nothing at all. ;)
<tomreyn> if you have (other?) reasons to assume your hardware or firmware is affected by anything impacting its stability, you could run benchmarks to rule that out (or proove it).
<tomf> for the sake of sanity, let's just assume the latter. I'm not sure which temps the fans are supposed to come on at, but I'm running around 52C on the high end, 43C on the low end, but the fans are constantly running around 2800RPM
<tomreyn> you could run a memory test (the current free but not open source variant from https://www.memtest86.com/ )
<tomreyn> i'd also suggest you review the system log, espoecially the boot.
<tomreyn> + check for ifrmware updates
<tomf> ok cool. I'll dig in. This is my old laptop from about ten years ago. Pretty much everything worked perfectly out of the box
<tomf> I even have my magic trackpad 2 working like a dream
<tomf> thanks tomreyn!
<tomreyn> tomf: good luck, don't despair.
<tomreyn> if it's the only issue, it's probably not worth it. on the other side, if you have spare time, it's well worth getting a better understanding of this (if it's new to you).
<tomreyn> journalctl -b   gets you the logs on currently supported xubuntu releases.
#xubuntu 2019-07-07
<tomf> thanks tomreyn. Oddly enough, I discovered that this laptop has an IR sensor --- that never worked with Windows, but my media center remote was scrolling :)
<tomreyn> nice find :)
<tomf> after changing xinput, does it typically take a moment for those settings to 'kick in'?
<friendlyGoat> im mostly interested in fixing the top two, https://pastebin.com/31s2yk3C
<friendlyGoat> whenever i boot up i get a vague window that says there was a problem with a system program and asking me if i want to report it or not but otherwise no way to fix it
<friendlyGoat> mostly thinking its one of the top two on my paste cause 22 hours is when i booted up
<brainwash> friendlyGoat: check what is inside /var/crash
<friendlyGoat> pardon i was up to something outside, @brainwash, all i have in there is a file for grub customizer with stuff i dont quite understand in it
<brainwash> that is a crash dump
<brainwash> I don't know if you can submit it automatically to launchpad (via the window that appeared for you)
<brainwash> in any case, it is safe to just remove that file
<friendlyGoat> alrighty
<tomreyn> related: xdg-open https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<frad> i need an android emulator. there are several. which one would you recommend?
<frad> xubuntu 19.04
<frad> 64 bits
<cGIfl300> Good morning, I use xfce and I have my battery status gone. It seems to be unavaible.
<cGIfl300> Any idea?
<krytarik> Is the power manager plugin on the panel?
<cGIfl300> exactly sir
<cGIfl300> when I try to add this componment it appears in the list but I cannot add it.
<cGIfl300> (grey)
<cGIfl300> that were just a power managment service crash
<cGIfl300> thank you
#xubuntu 2020-06-29
<Guest68643> Hello how to I close a port on start up
<DarkTrick> Hello, I'm trying to install ubutntu in "safe graphics" mode. But I always end up in the "try ubuntu desktop".
<DarkTrick> I would expect a consonle-like interface
<DarkTrick> ( Trying to install in VM )
<DarkTrick> hm.. problem solved by randomness and increasing vm spec
<doubledutch> Nice work DarkTrick !vote ++
<doubledutch> My guess was changing emulation setting or something in hypervisor
<DarkTrick> :)
<sorinello> Hello. Is there a way to switch from Xubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-core ? Unit193 ?
<pmjdebruijn> "Switch"
<pmjdebruijn> sorinello: it seems like a odd question
<pmjdebruijn> you can just deinstall any application you don't like?
<sorinello> well the xubuntu-core iso doesn't work on virtual machines, so I need to install the desktop version and then switch to xubuntu core
<pmjdebruijn> huh? why wouldn't the core iso not work on virtual machines? that sounds odd?
<pmjdebruijn> but what do you gain by switching back to core?
<sorinello> much lighter and I don't have to tinker and manually remove a ton of apps
<pmjdebruijn> the main advantage of core is faster download/install, which you've already not had
<pmjdebruijn> how is it much lighter?
<sorinello> doesn't have all the apps and services than the regular desktop version has
<pmjdebruijn> installed applications don't really affect your system if they not running
<pmjdebruijn> but services could
<pmjdebruijn> in theory
<pmjdebruijn> is it that big of a difference?
 * pmjdebruijn hasn't tried core yet
<sorinello> it is easier to have them stopped/not present OOB instead of manually removing/stopping them
<sorinello> core doesn't work on vm's since 3 or 4 versions
<sorinello> nothing new, at least not for me
<pmjdebruijn> bizarre
<sorinello> I always try core on a vm when a new version of xubuntu is released
<pmjdebruijn> how does it fail (just curious), on what kind of vm platform?
<sorinello> tried on both VmWare workstation and VirtualBox
<sorinello> the installer starts, and when is near finishing, I get an error that there was an error during instalation
<sorinello> and rebooting does not render a working system
<sorinello> I talked with Unit193 about it, I remember he said something about the installer being a mess
<sorinello> now trying to install the mini iso and then install xubuntu-core^ meta package
<Unit193> I mean, I've tested and installed Core in vbox at least.
<Mart1> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu on a Acer Aspire 9420 (9423WSMi)
<Mart1> When I have to select the drive in which I want to install the OS nothing appears
<Mart1> And whatever I click (+ / - or Apply) result in a crash of the setup
<sorinello> Unit193, when was the last time you tried core inside a VM ?
<Unit193> Can't remember off the top of my head.
<xu-irc71w> xubuntu 20.04 does not work on AMD E2-9000 processor with R2 graphics card, 18.04 worked fine
<pmjdebruijn> xu-irc71w: possibly, how does it fail for you?
<xu-irc71w> the desktop after entering the password moves diagonally to the right down
<pmjdebruijn> hmmmr strange
<pmjdebruijn> xu-irc71w: in august 20.04.1 will be released, presumably with some issues fixes, might be worth trying again then
<xu-irc71w> ok
<pmjdebruijn> the other thing you could try is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/focal/daily-live/current/
<pmjdebruijn> that's na install that's generated every day, including all fixes up until now
<diogenes_> xu-irc71w, try with a newer kernel also:
<diogenes_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<xu-irc71w> ok
<andrzejr> Hi all, mouse cursor on my login screen is 2x larger than it should be (4k monitor). After logging in it returns to normal.
<andrzejr> This is not a hidpi screen so I'd like to the cursor size on the login screen not to be magnified. Any solutions?
<andrzejr> 20.04
<diogenes_> andrzejr, nvidia driver?
<andrzejr> no, amdgpu (opensource)
<diogenes_> and only mouse is big or other elements too?
<andrzejr> Only mouse pointer and only on the login screen.
<diogenes_> maybe try a different cursor theme (only if it's manually installed by you).
<professor-mad-do> hi i have a problem with my keyboard
<professor-mad-do> the problem is keypress gets stuck and repeats forever
<professor-mad-do> and also switch windows by itself
<professor-mad-do> any help
<professor-mad-do> ?
<tomreyn> professor-mad-do: in my experience, most of the time this is a result of a broken keyboard wires or bad wireless connectivity
<tomreyn> low battery could also cause this
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, i have a laptop dell
<professor-mad-do> with 100% of bateery
<professor-mad-do> and good wireless connectivity
<tomreyn> professor-mad-do: ah so it's an internal laptop keyboard
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, yes sir
<tomreyn> hmm, then i have no good suggestions other than looking for an EC firmware upgrade (in addition to the BIOS upgrades you already looked for).
<tomreyn> inspecting the system logs may also help.
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, which log files should i look for in var??
<tomreyn> run    journalctl -b
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, look here
<professor-mad-do> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dbb9RXsGSX/
<tomreyn> professor-mad-do: you have the non default kernel option   pci=nomsi   set. is this on purpose, why do you need it?
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, yes i set that option cause i get pcieport error everytimes my system boot up with that i solved that problem
<tomreyn> professor-mad-do: you don't actually have the latest bios https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-uk/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=5jyth&oscode=wt64a&productcode=inspiron-15-5566-laptop
<tomreyn> BIOS 1.9.1 01/11/2019 is what you have now
<tomreyn> so two versions behind
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, yes but i dont think that can cause keyboard problems
<tomreyn> why not?
<tomreyn> quoting the page above: "This package contains the Dell system BIOS update. BIOS is a firmware that is embedded on a small memory chip on the system board. It controls the keyboard, monitor, disk drives, and other devices."
<tomreyn> your system log also reports hardware errors
<professor-mad-do> yes and i dont know how to solved those error too
<tomreyn> http://www.mcelog.org/download.html
<tomreyn> actually the rasdaemon package is now the recomended mcelog replacement in ubuntu
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, ok so i should install that
<professor-mad-do> ?
<tomreyn> if you'd like to know more about the MCE, yes
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/324237/understanding-machine-check-exceptions-mce suggests this *may* be a red herring
<tomreyn> still, those should never occur
<tomreyn> i'd do the firmware upgrade forst of all, though, and see whether this fixes anything, also booting without the pci=nomsi option at least to check whether this is still needed then
<professor-mad-do> but what mcelog actualy do repair those error?
<professor-mad-do> what firmware upgrade should i upgrade the intel one?
<tomreyn> no, mcelog used to and rasdaemon does just help you interpret these error messages, so that you can get a better understanding of which hardware is faulty
<tomreyn> i'm suggesting that you install the bios upgrade
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine-check_exception#Possible_causes
<tomreyn> a lot of possible causes, so it's useful to get a better clue about whats wrong
<tomreyn> after installing rasdaemon you'd reboot - which would probably trigger the mce again - and then review the system journal again, which should then have more detailed information on the MCE courtesy of rasdaemon
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Machine-check_exception has some info on it
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, do you think you can fix it if we do remote access to my machine cause to tell the true i not a expert in linux
<tomreyn> i won't do this.
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, why not
<professor-mad-do> ??
<tomreyn> there are limits to how far i'm willing to go in terms of volunteer support
<tomreyn> instead i prefer enabling others in fixing things themselves
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, ok but i can pay if that is the problem
<tomreyn> it's not, thanks.
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, now i know why when im transfers file to a external hard drives my machine get out of ram and slow
<professor-mad-do> that could be for those error right
<professor-mad-do> ?
<tomreyn> could be related, could be not, hard to tell at this point
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, look i have 6GB of ram and i3 processor
<tomreyn> i suggest you also check the bios options for whether you can disable the TPM, since it's malfunctioning.
<professor-mad-do> why when im transfers file to external hard drive the machine get so slow
<professor-mad-do> i cant even use the mouse pointer
<professor-mad-do> ?
<tomreyn> i made some suggestions what to try, i suggest you give those a try and come back if problems persist. if you need more information on how to do something, please ask about it.
<professor-mad-do> tomreyn, alright
<professor-mad-do> thank
#xubuntu 2020-06-30
<jfindlay> I booted my Dell Inspiron 3195 into xubuntu 20.04 and this is what the display looks like: http://findlay.space/images/xubuntu_20.04_display_issue.jpg
<jfindlay> booted into a live USB
<jfindlay> this does not happen in safe graphics mode
<jfindlay> it also doesn't happen with xubuntu 19.10
<jfindlay> does anyone have an idea for a resolution?
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: Graphic's driver ? what graphics card do you have ?
<jfindlay> from lshw: `product: Stoney [Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5 Graphics]`, `configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0`
<jfindlay> from glxinfo: `AMD STONEY (DRM 3.35.0, 5.4.0-39-generic, LLVM 9.0.1) (0x98e4)`, `Version: 20.0.4`
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.39.42 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: Humm - does not appear to be a graphic's driver issue - does ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' show all happy ?
<jfindlay> Bashing-om: http://findlay.space/gpu-manager.log
<jfindlay> this was all working with 19.10.  I have not yet tried a live usb with 19.10.  I dist-upgraded last night to 20.04
<jfindlay> but the 20.04 live usb rules out an upgrade issue
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: Funny -not-: "can't access /opt/amdgpu-pro/bin/amdgpu-pro-px" . have you attempted to install the -PRO overlay ? // Then there is also "Is amdgpu kernel module available? no" - booting here with a 'nomodeset' boot parameter ?
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: ^ cat /proc/cmdline ?
<jfindlay> hm, I missed that
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: Sorry I do no follow  the meaning of "I missed that" :(
<jfindlay> `BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.4.0-39-generic root=/dev/mapper/vgxubuntu-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7`
<jfindlay> I missed the "can't access" message
<jfindlay> all packages on the system source from ubuntu repos, minetestdevs PPA, or saltstack repo
<jfindlay> and zoom.deb
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: well it is not "nomodeset" at fault here either. hummm -
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: this "Is amdgpu kernel module available? no" makes me wonder if X is happy; any hints in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory log files ?
<jfindlay> nothing
<Bashing-om> jfindlay: No further ideas - sorry; others here with greater skill levels might come up with a way forward.
<Ric> Hola
<Ric> una consulta quiero instalar xubuntu 20.04 en una laptop hp. todo normal en la instalación, gestor de sesión también, sin embargo cuando entra al escritorio se pixela la imagen del escritorio. alguna recomendacion?
<Slacker56> Hi :)
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Slacker56> I hope it's ok to ask this question here if not i'd be happy if you can direct me to any channel or resource I can understand it better :)  , I'm using ubuntu and my question is this: 1) what is the order of things? I have an executable linked with so and i'm ld_preload with another so. so my question is about the order of those elements .init and
<Slacker56> .text in ubuntu elf loader
<Slacker56> usually from what i see it's .init(ld_so),.text(ld_so), .init(linked so),.text(linked_so <at least part of it> and then just .text, somewhere later i see .init(executable)
<Slacker56> and in the regular case i see it's the order of things
<well_laid_lawn> Slacker56: maybe try a programming channel lie #c or #programmming
<Slacker56> ok
<Slacker56> :)
<well_laid_lawn> maybe ssomeone in #ubuntu might know, this channel is normally pretty quiet and limited in itss' help scope
<well_laid_lawn> my typing seems to have a lissp atm
<Slacker56> seems that #c and #programming doesn't exist:X
<well_laid_lawn> it's ##c
<well_laid_lawn> and  ##programming
<Slacker56> tyvm mate :)  may the force b with u
<well_laid_lawn> luuck
<foxneuer> Hello! Does anyone know if there's a way to use workspace's margins when there's a second monitor connected? I have setup 10px 10px 10px 10px margin on workspace settings, but when there's a second monitor the side where both displays collapse doesn't apply any margin, so the window touches the edge of the screen.
<foxneuer> this is ok ---> https://pasteboard.co/JfvTg98.jpg (when all windows are tilled, not maximized)
<foxneuer> this is not ok :/ --> https://pasteboard.co/JfvU6Od.jpg (when a window is maximized the right side of monitor 1 and the left side of monitor 2 won't take the margin!)
<foxneuer> any ideas? thanks a lot
<Waffle_King> AYYYYY!
<Waffle_King> hower mah niggas!
<Waffle_King> we on top of this muh
<Waffle_King> sup
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> i have an old laptop wanna use it dual boot with windows 98 and xubuntu 12.04
<b1ack0p> i installed both but it directly boots to win98
<b1ack0p> doesnt show grub menu
<b1ack0p> i know it is old system but i dont know how to set grub
<b1ack0p> could you please help me?
#xubuntu 2020-07-01
<amsb> howdy folks, I'm having trouble with adding an openVPN connection from a config file. The option to "import saved configuration" is missing from the Edit Connections dialog. IIRC, I need to install a plugin to get that to show up, but I'm having trouble determining which one...
<amsb> Nevermind folks, I found it. Just needed to install network-manager-openvpn package and logout and log back in Thanks anyway!
<aaadsfasd> hello
<diogenes_> !hello
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xu-help68w> Hi there folks. I've got a 500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD that I've reduced down to 450GB (NTFS) and 50GB (unallocated). I'm trying to install Xubuntu on the 50GB unallocated space but I can't really figure out how to do it. The NTFS partition doesn't have a windows install, just games & movies etc.
<diogenes_> xu-help68w, select the unallocated space and click on +.
<diogenes_> filesystem: ext4, mountpoint: /
<diogenes_> that's it (if your system is uefi then you need 2 partitions).
<xu-help68w> I tried to do something similar to that but it told me I hadn't defined a root something or other - sorry I can't be of more help I'm on Windows atm
<xu-help68w> I read somewhere that having Windows fast-boot enabled might be what's breaking it. I created several partitions - /, /home, & a linux swap but they threw up an error too.
<xu-irc79w> Hi there folks, I was here a few seconds ago on Windows, I'm now on the installer screen for Xubuntu. I've assigned a 50GB (unallocated) partition on my SSD as "/" but whenever I click 'Install Now' I get the following error;
<xu-irc79w> The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI4 (0,0,0), partition 1 (sdc) at /boot/efi failed.
<diogenes_> xu-irc79w, ok now do this:
<diogenes_> 1) choose that space, click + then make a partition: size 100Mb, filesystem: vfat mountpoint: /boot/efi (or EFI partition)
<diogenes_> 2) after that the remaining space click +, filesystem: ext4, mountpoint: /
<diogenes_> install
<xu-irc79w> diogenes_ I can't find vfat under the "Use as:" tab on the create partition screen of the installer.
<xu-irc79w> I can see FAT16 and FAT32 though.
<coconut> vfat=fat32
<diogenes_> fat32
<coconut> afaik
<diogenes_> yes
<xu-irc79w> gotcha
<xu-irc79w> Alright, now I get the message "Two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi): SCSI4 (0,0,0), partition 1 (sdc) and SCSI4 (0,0,0), partition 3 (sdc).
<xu-irc79w> Please correct this by changing mount points.
<xu-irc79w> https://i.imgur.com/pRN1VEi.png
<diogenes_> xu-irc79w, click on /dev/sdc1
<diogenes_> edit
<diogenes_> and choose no mountpoint.
<xu-irc79w> If I select sdc1, when I click change I can only select what to use it as
<xu-irc79w> Should I choose do not use partition?
<diogenes_> yes
 * diogenes_ forgot the options names )
<xu-irc79w> Now it says "No EFI System Partition was found. This system will likely not be able to boot successfully, and the installation process may fail. Please go back and add an EFI System Partition, or continue at your own risk."
<diogenes_> screen.
<xu-irc79w> 2 secs
<xu-irc79w> https://imgur.com/vCvXS9u.png
<diogenes_> hmm ok then remove /dev/sdc3 and /dev/sdc4, create only 1 partition /dev/sdc3 ext4 / and click on /dev/sdc1 use as: EFI
<xu-irc79w> It worked! It's installing as normal now. Tysm diogenes_
<diogenes_> xu-irc79w, glad to help, you're welcome :)
#xubuntu 2020-07-02
<Guest13194> Hi, i am installing xubuntu right now
<Guest13194> for the first time
<diogenes_> Guest13194, awesome!
<Guest13194> until now - it seems to work
<Guest13194> i will restart the computer ... and see, what it is. thank you!
<Guest13194> \O/
<Celso> Good afternoon!
<Celso> Has anyone from the channel managed to install conky-manager on xubuntu?
<Celso> I need a conky-manger installation tutorial on xubuntu.
<Celso> I need a conky-manager installation tutorial on xubuntu.
<Celso> I managed to install, thanks.
<Celso> https://imgur.com/BwMzu1H.png
#xubuntu 2020-07-03
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> how different is installing xubuntu from the xubuntu.com iso and from ubuntu server terminal xfce package
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: ?? xfce is a GUI and servers do not install with a GUI .
<n-iCe> exactly, that's why I said if in server i install the xfce package
<Guest68156> Hello, I would like some help
<Guest68156> How do I open super-menu at release of super-button instead of at push of super-button?
<Guest68156> This is annoying because the super-menu unintentionally opens up when I use shortcuts like i.e. super+F (to open file explorer) and super+T (to open terminal).
<brainwash> Guest68156: use xcape to work around this limitation
<Guest68156> xcape-lbo in software manager?
<brainwash> !info xcape
<ubottu> xcape (source: xcape): Configure modifier keys to act as other keys when pressed and released. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (focal), package size 11 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Guest68156> well xcape-lbo did not work. how do I get this?
<brainwash> what is xcape-lbo?
<brainwash> a snap package?
<brainwash> sudo apt install xcape
<brainwash> then search the web for a guide on how to use xcape
<brainwash> well, how to set it up
<Guest68156> thanks now I have xcape
<Guest68156> one more question. can I remove package from super-menu or must I search for it in snap store to remove?
<brainwash> Guest68156: you want to remove the menu entry or completely remove the application?
<Guest68156> i want to completely remove it
<brainwash> however, you cannot find it in the snap store?
<Guest68156> no not all, but some i can
<brainwash> personally, I would use the command line
<brainwash> sudo apt remove libre<TAB>
<brainwash> it has autocompletion
<Guest68156> i agree that's a simple solution, however i prefer GUI
<brainwash> some people recommend Synaptic as alternative
<brainwash> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu5 (focal), package size 606 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<brainwash> gnome-software and/or the snap store have certain limitations
<Guest68156> cool, I will try it
#xubuntu 2020-07-04
<rasmalabar> Hi, I am trying to get SCIM working in Xubuntu. I have installed scim (and its dependencies) as well as scim-modules-table (which has the input method that I want to use). A keyboard icon shows up in the notification area and I can access SCIM setup. However (a) the Ctrl+Space shortcut does not work (b) I cannot figure out how to switch between input methods. Please advise...
<brainwash> rasmalabar: is scim configured to use that keyboard shortcut? also, is the shortcut not defined in Xfce?
<brainwash> alternative would be IBus which uses super+space
<rasmalabar> @brainwash SCIM is configured to use Ctrl+Space (which is its default shorctu). The shortcut is not configured in Xfce (I have checked Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts)
<rasmalabar> GTK_IM_MODULE is set as scim-bridge if that can suggest something...
<brainwash> rasmalabar: source?
<brainwash> I mean what instructions did you use to set it up?
<brainwash> official README? some tutorial?
<rasmalabar> Mostly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/Setup . It does not mention about Xubuntu though.
<rasmalabar> @brainwash I removed scim and installed ibus. Works fine. Ctrl+Space also conflicts with Emacs (if at all I get it to work). So will continue with ibus. Thank you very much for your help and suggestion...
<Guest87156> Hey how can I download and install Minecraft installer in synaptic package manager?
<Guest87156> Is this possible? I would like to not be dependent on Snap Store and terminal
<tomreyn> Guest87156: you would need to find an apt repository providing it, then configure this apt repository on your system
<brainwash> or just download and install the .deb file
<tomreyn> since this is a proprietary software, for all i know, i would assume that only the developing company would provide such an apt repository, if anyone.
<Guest87156> So by standard, does synaptic provide free software but not proprietary software?
<brainwash> synaptic provides nothing, it's just a graphical frontend
<Guest87156> ok
<brainwash> you can download a .deb file from the minecraft website
<brainwash> use it to install minecraft
<Guest87156> yes i see, thanks
<tomreyn> to install a *.deb file directly (which should only be done when there is no apt repository available, like here), you download the file, then instruct apt to install it: sudo apt install /path/to/downloaded/package.deb
<tomreyn> also, before you do this, ensure this software is compatible to your (x)ubuntu release
<Guest87156> awesome
<Guest87156> i like this chat help
<s_> booted up xubuntu on a sandy bridge 8gb ram machine and the HDD is awfully busy... any idea what its doing?
<s_> is there some kind of indexing thing running or something/
<diogenes_> s_, look for tracker* in session and startup > applications autostart
<s_> diogenes_: tracker*? I don't think so..
<diogenes_> s_, look in sudo iotop
<s_> 4-8 w/s in iostat, about 4096k/s thruput
<diogenes_> could be thumblerd
<s_> ext4lazyinit?
<s_> that's a hind
<s_> 500GB hard drive. heh i wonder how long that will take
<s_> ok this is weird. its making the sound through POST. that's not right
<diogenes_> hmmm no good at all.
#xubuntu 2020-07-05
<xubuntu46i> Hi Guys, any chance you could point me in the right direction and how to hopefully work with you and this distribution that I like so much ! Any advice would help ... you could also email me carlos.fuensalida@evalueserve.com or check my Linkedin for some references ... thanks and have a great day ! www.linkedin.com/in/carlos-fuensalida-serrano
<Kryuna> Hi guys. does anyone have any experience with steam play and witcher 3? I'm trying to launch it on xubuntu with a gtx 1050ti but it just goes back to 'play" on the steam status after i try to launch it - in other words, it's not launching at all!
<Alabalistic> Kryuna, did you go to Proton Settings
<Kryuna> where is that?
<Alabalistic> in steam you must opt for using proton
<Kryuna> yes i have that all checked
<Kryuna> proton 5.0-9
<Alabalistic> I checked in steam the game is rated Windows only
<diogenes_> Kryuna, run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kryuna> well yes for officially supported steam play. but proton 5.0-9 database says people can run it
<diogenes_> share the url.
<Kryuna> https://www.protondb.com/app/292030
<Alabalistic> https://www.maketecheasier.com/play-witcher3-on-linux/
<Alabalistic> feedback from AMD Players is good, Nvidia is bad, maybe driver issue
<Kryuna> i'll be right back going to restart because steam isn't launching for some reason
<Alabalistic> Proton:3.7-3
<Alabalistic> Distro:Debian buster (testing) 64bit kernel 4.16.16-2
<Alabalistic> GPU Driver:NVIDIA 390.77-1
<Alabalistic> Other Specs:i5-4460 / 1050ti
<Kryuna> I'm bacc
<Alabalistic> Proton:3.7-3
<Alabalistic> Other Specs:i5-4460 / 1050ti
<Alabalistic> GPU Driver:NVIDIA 390.77-1
<Alabalistic> Distro:Debian buster (testing) 64bit kernel 4.16.16-2
<Kryuna> that works?
<Alabalistic> a bis spam, so I check the link you send and find only one repport for your gpu
<Kryuna> ok
<Kryuna> I'll figure it out
<Alabalistic> well steam summer sale :) I have 2 more games :)
<Kryuna> which games
